# Rechtschreibung der WoW Spieler



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

Moin Moin!

So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben. 

Ich habe sicherlich auch keine perfekte Rechtschreibung, aber was man teilweise in den Foren oder im Spiel selber liest, ist wirklich der absolute Wahnsinn. Ich meine klar, im Prinzip zwingt mich keiner dazu es zu lesen, aber wenn es ein öffentliches Forum ist, denke ich schon man könnte sich etwas anstrengen. Oft sind es auch keine Rechtschreibfehler sondern eine Art neumodischer Sprache. Ich bin gerade mal 32 Jahre und von daher denke ich eigentlich, dass ich das auch noch verstehen sollte aber manchmal ist es wirklich zum davon laufen. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele, damit ihr wisst was ich meine:

Worte werden abgekürzt wie z.B. Hammer = Hamma 

Was auch ganz beliebt an Stelle von z.B. "das Schwert" wird geschrieben "dem Schwert"

Ohne jetzt irgendwie Oberschullehrermäßig klingen zu wollen, aber das ist doch nicht normal. Oder um es ganz extrem auszudrücken - Ich würde mich teilweise schämen.

Am besten sind dann die Leute, die in der Signaturen solche Sätze stehen haben wie "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten" oder "Bitte nicht auf die Rechtschreibung achten.

Klärt mich auf liebe Leute. Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?


----------



## DiscStorasch (18. März 2008)

Hi,

Wenn im ersten Satz mehr als zwei Wörter sind die grammatikalisch oder in der Rechtschreibung massakriert wurden, lese ich nicht mehr weiter...erfahrungsgemäß ist der Inhalt dann genauso unbrauchbar!
Das eine oder andere Wort mag ja irgendwie witzig wirken wenn es etwas in Richtung des Sprachgebrauchs gebogen, im Text wiedergegeben wurde, die meisten aber sind einfach nur zum aus dem Fenster springen->(Shice, Alda, Boa ey, ...)

Und ich freu mich schon auf die Flames....


----------



## Autark (18. März 2008)

HI

Nein, du bist nicht der einzige der dieser Meinung ist.
Die neue Rechtschreibung erlaubt uns im Grunde schon sehr viel Freiheit in der Schreibweise verschiedenster Wörter. Aber zum Teil denke ich auch: Leute geht mal lieber mehr zur Schule als den ganzen Tag vor WoW zu sitzen!!
Ich bin auch erst 20 Jahre, aber dennoch bin ich der deutschen Rechtschreibung im Grundwesen Herr. Man kann doch zumindest seine Texte (besonders in Foren wie hier) einmal überlesen bevor man sie reinstellt. Ist das denn zu viel verlangt?

Naja, Rechtschreibung ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allyminator @ Thrall (18. März 2008)

Wenn es dich tröstet...du bist nicht der Einzige, den es stört.

Ich persönlich finde es teilweise wirklich unter aller Sau, was die Leute in den diversen Chat-Kanälen von sich geben.

Erst vorgestern habe ich wieder einmal ein sehr gutes Beispiel für das schlechte Abschneiden Deutschlands in der PISA-Studie gesehen. Im LFG-Channel suchte ein Krieger nach einer Gruppe fürs Kloster. Ich zitiere: "38er kriger sucht grupe führ gloster."
Mich hat es stark gewundert, dass derjenige es geschafft hat, in das Wort "sucht" _keinen_ Rechtschreibfehler einzubauen.

Ich kann es ja noch verstehen, wenn die Groß- bzw. Kleinschreibung ignoriert wird, wenn man z.B. gerade in einem Bosskampf steckt, aber oben aufgeführtes Zitat zeigt doch eindeutig, dass manche Leute sich besser mit einem Duden anstatt mit irgendwelchen Mobs herumprügeln sollten.


----------



## Sabbatho (18. März 2008)

Moin moin,

Endlich spricht das mal jemand an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ihr euch richtig amüsieren wollt geht doch mal Abends ins Alteractal, was da geboten wird an "deutscher" Sprache haut dir echt den Kit aus der Brille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wahrscheinlich finden diese Spieler es cool oder richtig sich so auszudrücken.

Ich persönlich finde es einfach nur peinlich, he jeder macht Fehler beim hektischen schreiben während eines Kampfes, aber was da abgesondert wird hat mit "aus Versehen" nichts zu tun.

Naja was soll's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich versuche meinem Sohn so gut es geht verständliches Deutsch bei zubringen und 
was die anderen machen ist deren Problem.

schönen tag noch


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

Wenigstens sehe ich das nicht alleine so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In meiner Firma haben wir einen Azubi bei dem ich auch manchmal kurz vor dem schreien bin. Bei ihm ist alles "Hamma" und es wird "gechillt" (Weiß noch nicht mal ob man das so schreibt) aber der Oberhammer war wirklich, als er vor kurzem meinte "Ich chille kurz zum Bäcker, soll ich was mitbringen?". Ich saß nur noch mit offenem Mund da.

Es ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht ein WoW-Spieler Problem, sondern ein allgemeines Problem der Jugend. Bin mal gespannt wie das noch weitergeht.


----------



## Vidocq (18. März 2008)

Tja, gibt wohl einige für die nicht nur aus Spass gilt:

Deutsches Sprach, schweres Schmatz...

Aber wie DiscStorasch schon geschrieben hat: Meist skaliert der Inhalt der Texte mit der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik.


----------



## Hupfdole (18. März 2008)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Dass, was sich gelegentlich in den Channels abspielt ist schon ziemlich hart zu lesen. 

Gut ist auch, wenn englische Begriffe verwendet werden und sich rausstellt, dass deren Benutzen keine wrikliche Ahnung von deren Übersetzung haben. 

Dieses 'Hamma' 'aba' oder 'Alta' abgekürze hängt mir übrigens ebenfalls zum Hals raus, ich persönlich tippe drauf, dass es irgendwie cool aussehen soll (ne Wirkliche Verkürzung des Wortes an sich ists ja eh nicht)

Wennn mier noch mer zu mekern einfelt edith ich des rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (18. März 2008)

ich sehe es so: 2 der nettesten leute aus meiner gilde können nicht richtig schreiben. das hat bei denen nichts mit hektik oder nicht wollen zu tun, sondern es geht einfach nicht. trozdem unterhalte (schreibe) ich mit denen beiden mehr, als mit vielen anderen. ich sehe den menschen dahinter und betrachte den rest als i-püpfelchen. solange man es lesen kann, ist doch noch alles gut. und wenn man sich auf deren schreibe eingestellt hat, fällt es fast nicht mehr auf.
natürlich ist es schön, wenn jeder sich an rechtschreibregeln hält und auch mal einen punkt oder absatz macht. aber: konntet ihr meinen post jetzt wesentlich schlechter lesen bzw. verstehen, obwohl ich mich mit absicht gegen groß-/kleinschreibung entschieden habe?


----------



## Lamatard (18. März 2008)

Moin,

anfangs hat mich das arg gestört, aber man gewöhnt sich daran.
Gerade weil ich mein Handy lange nur zum telefonieren hatte, waren mir viele Abkürzungen nicht geläufig. Dieses "Denglisch" und Abkürzdeutsch stört mich auch, mal nen Rechtschreibfehler OK, aber wenn jedes 2te Wort falsch ist, frage ich mich ob es noch Deutschlehrer an den Schulen gibt....
Ach ja ,da viele es nicht wissen "Handy" ist ein deutsches Wort, ein Kunstwort aus der Werbe Industrie. Im Ausland ist es ein "Mobil"... 
Da geht der Trend hin. Ich habe auch Rechtschreibfehler oder Wortdreher, wenn ich schnell schreibe, bemühe mich aber.....
Eventuell würde eine Rechtschreibprüfung in Chatkanälen Sinn machen, würde ich  begrüßen, so würden die Leute dann auch lernen wie man es richtig schreibt, So schwer ist es nicht zu implementieren, man muss ja nicht den ganzen Duden reinpacken, aber mein "Handy" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennt auch die meist gebrauchten Begriffe.
Manche wissen es nicht besser, da Sie es nicht richtig gelernt haben, manche finden das dann cool.....

Ich frage mich wie die Leute im täglichen Leben klar kommen. Da muss man doch auch Sachen schreiben. Ich hab noch viele Meinungen zu unserer Gesellschaft, überfüllten Klassen,
Lehrermangel. Bildung kommt nicht bei allen an….
Und um die Leute zu fragen: “Wollen Sie hier essen oder nehmen Sie es mit“ reicht es wohl.
Traurig aber wahr ….. 
Ich finde es traurig, da wir per Gesetzt ein Recht auf Bildung haben, viele aber kein Gebrauch davon machen…..
Aber recht hast du, man sollte richtig schreiben können und dann nicht noch absichtlich falsch schreiben.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. März 2008)

Ich habe definitiv Angst davor, wie meine Kinder einst reden werden... *seufz*

Am meisten stellen sich mit immer die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich Wörter/Sätze lese wie:

- prist (im Deutschen UND Englischen mit ie!)
- kriger (dumdidum)
- mein equipt ist (wenn schon denglisch, dann richtig ohne t)
- da muß ein Hacken rein (Ich glaub es hackt!)

etc etc etc


----------



## HobbyTwinker (18. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Das kenn ich, so einen hatten wir auch mal in der Werkstatt. Habe ihn dann eben mal ganz "chillig" das Konfetti nach Farben sortieren lassen. Seitdem war Ruhe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eine tolle art der erziehung. die (wars ein auszubildender?) erziehung/ausbildung solltest du besser anderen überlassen. deine war ja absolut daneben.


----------



## spencer10 (18. März 2008)

Moin,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann mich dem nur anschließen.  
Die Rechtschreibung hat sich in den letzten Jahren so verschlechtert in den Foren und in WoW, denke das es nur noch schlimmer wird.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In den Foren überlese ich das einfach, ist dann eh nur Müll was die schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Spenc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (18. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du das sagst, werd ich´s wohl glauben. (Vorsicht Ironie)
> 
> P.S.: Sollte auch wohl nicht Erziehung sein, das steht mir nicht zu. Aber schon mal was von Spass gehört??


ich hoffe, der spass war, uns eine geschichte zu erzählen und nicht, einen anderen menschen auf kosten der firma eine total sinnlose arbeit verrichten zu lassen?


----------



## Tolan (18. März 2008)

Ich bin in einer Realschule als Elternvertreter tätig,wenn ihr wüsstet wie hoch der Anteil von annerkannten Leghasthenikern ist, wäret ihr wahrscheinlich erschrocken. Ich will hier nicht diese boa,alda usw Entschuldigen, aber um Vorsicht bitten wenn mal einer mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuss steht. Es könnte sich um einen Leghastheniker handeln.
Grüsse


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. März 2008)

Ach, man hätte ihn auch Reiskörner nach Größe sortieren lassen können. *bösegrins*


----------



## Eyke (18. März 2008)

Servus

Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Erst kürzlich bei uns im Gilden Forum einen Post von jemanden "VERSUCHT" zu lesen, der anscheinend nicht weiß, was ein Punkt, ein Absatz oder ein Komma ist.

Hat sich gelesen wie eine "Karre Mist", und am Ende hatte ich keine Ahnung, was er eigentlich mitteilen wollte.

Naja, was ich noch dazu sagen kann, und es auch an mir selber bemerkt habe:

Chatten versaut die Rechtschreinbung.........WARUM? Weil man im Gegensatz zum Antworten, was augenblicklich geschieht, seine Antwort in derselben Zeit schreiben muss.

Das ist halt die Geißel von Chattrooms und Online Games.

DAHER, bin ich ein eiserner Beführworter für Teamspeak oder ähliche Programme.

1. Stressfreier, weil dieses nervige rumgetippse nicht ist
2. Kann man die Leute besser zur Sau machen, wenn etwas falsch gemacht wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, mein Statement dazu.Schönen Tag noch

MfG
Eyke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lutka (18. März 2008)

LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111 IHR SEIT SO HAMMA NOOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111

/ironie off

Irgendwie kann ich dem nur zustimmen, was vor mir bereits gesagt worden ist. Ich bin zwar in Deutschland geboren, aufgewachsen bin ich allerdings in Chicago, von daher ist meine Muttersprache Englisch. Trotzdem habe ich mich in der Schule (hier in Deutschland) bemüht, mindestens schriftlich meine Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und meinen Ausdruck weitesgehend zu perfektionieren. Im Spiel selber, vor allem, wenn ich mit meinen Freunden chatte, kommt es regelmäßig vor, dass auch ich gewisse abkürzungen wie abba für aber usw. verwende. Im Handelschat oder bei Whispers versuche ich mich trotzdem halbwegs verständlich auszudrücken.

Hej då,

Lutka


----------



## Seryma (18. März 2008)

Ich bin zwar erst 14, aber die Rechtschreibung meiner Altersgenossen finde ich wirklich erschreckend.... kann denn keiner mehr normal schreiben oder sich vllt. die Mühe machen seine Rechtschreibfehler zu verbessern?!

Grad in einem Forum auf diesen Satz hier gestoßen:



> und man wird immer gleich als kerl gehalten wenn nen weibl. char auftaucht ^^



Der stimmt doch Hinten und Vorne nicht, und in der Mitte auch nicht!

Das schlimmste find ich "nen weibl. char"... OMG! Das heißt "EIN weibl. Char"...

langsam muss man sicht echt Sorgen machen ob seine Mitmenschen einfach zu dumm sind, oder es für "cool" halten, schlecht zu schreiben und kaum verstanden zu werden =/


----------



## Lycidia (18. März 2008)

Ich achte auch nicht auf jeden kleinen Fehler. Aber manchmal glaube ich wirklich, die meisten Spieler und Poster haben ein Gehirn von der Größe einer Walnuss. Aber das geht mir in anderen Foren genauso.

Es geht hier auch nicht um die absolut perfekte Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. ES SOLLTE LESBAR SEIN! 

Die "Slang"-Ausdrücke mancher Kiddies sind teilweise nur noch peinlich. 

Leider ist es eine Tatsache, dass, je mehr man sich in der virtuellen Welt herumtreibt, man sich mehr und mehr eine kürzere, schnellere Schreibweise zulegt (dauerhafte Kleinschreibung, bzw. Abkürzungen) - passiert mir auch ab und an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt - dies noch mit Ausdrücken wie "Alda", "Chillen" etc unterzumischen...*grusel

Ich weiß da manchmal nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll ^^. Aber am Besten finde ich jedesmal in div. Foren: "hacken" statt "haken" -> wie abhaken.


Liebe Grüße von einer bekennenden Buchliebhaberin (das sind die Teile mit den vielen beschriebenen Seiten aus Papier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kal Jerico (18. März 2008)

> eine tolle art der erziehung. die (wars ein auszubildender?) erziehung/ausbildung solltest du besser anderen überlassen. deine war ja absolut daneben.



[irony]
Genau, den Armen extrem fleissigen Azubis unserer heutigen Gesellschaft ist sowas nicht zuzumuten. Geradezu skandalös.
[/irony]

Nebenbei: Frühere Generationen wurden mit Linealen verprügelt oder bekamen vom Lehrer eine gezimmert. Überraschenderweise wurden auch aus denen funktionierende Gesellschaftsmitglieder, also bitte erspare mir diesen pädagogisch "wertvollen" Quatsch.



> ich hoffe, der spass war, uns eine geschichte zu erzählen und nicht, einen anderen menschen auf kosten der firma eine total sinnlose arbeit verrichten zu lassen?



Erziehungsmassnahmen von eventuellen zukünftigen Mitarbeitern sind nie sinnlose Arbeit.

@Topic:
Ich bin selber nicht gerade der Sheriff bezüglich Rechtschreibung (reger Benützer der Edit Funktion). Das anliegen kann ich allerdings sehr gut nachvollziehen. Gerade der vollständige Verzicht auf Satzzeichen ist nervtötend. Wenn jemand alles klein schreibt ist das für mich ok--meinen Lesefluss behindert das nicht. PvP ist aber ein gutes Thema. Ich lese dort im Channel regelmässig Sätze, die ich beim besten willen nicht verstehe. 




> Ich bin in einer Realschule als Elternvertreter tätig,wenn ihr wüsstet wie hoch der Anteil von annerkannten Leghasthenikern ist, wäret ihr wahrscheinlich erschrocken. Ich will hier nicht diese boa,alda usw Entschuldigen, aber um Vorsicht bitten wenn mal einer mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuss steht. Es könnte sich um einen Leghastheniker handeln.


Ach komm, ist doch immer das gleiche: Die Fetten haben Leistungsastma oder eine Schilddrüsendysfunktion, die Magersüchtigen treiben nur "sehr gerne Sport" und waren schon immer "sehr schlank" und so weiter. Unsere Gesellschaft ist gross darin Entschuldigungen für bestehende Probleme zu suchen.


----------



## Toomtos (18. März 2008)

Hupfdole schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dieses 'Hamma' 'aba' oder 'Alta' abgekürze hängt mir übrigens ebenfalls zum Hals raus, ich persönlich tippe drauf, dass es irgendwie cool aussehen soll (ne Wirkliche Verkürzung des Wortes an sich ists ja eh nicht)



"Hamma"=Hammafall (Hammerfall?)
"aba"= Alterackbacken (ääh: becken?^^)
"Alta"=Altaracktal (äh: Alterack??)  (oder ohne "ck" weiß ich jetzt nich)

oder seh ich da was falsch?^^


----------



## falke1511 (18. März 2008)

wat is? isch weiß garnischt was ihr habt? aba hier rumposen alta ey
wie die labbern ist doch voll das hamma! deine mudda YEAH MAN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst! Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und mich stört diese "Gossensprache" und die grammatischen Fehler auch. Klar nobody is perfect, aber ich sehe dem öfteren Spieler die "Ich" wie oben geschrieben schreiben. Da kriegt man Augenkrebs! Und die "Gossensprache" würd ich nichtmal mit meinem untoden Hexenmeister sprechen. :X

FSK 18 würde dieses grammatische Dilemma schon um 50% verringern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Abkürzungen sind ja ok die machen ja Sinn! Da man ja spielen will und keine Romane schreiben möchte kürzt man vieles ab! Auch wenn öfters zu kurz.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Nunja, stören ist denke ich das falsche Wort.

In einem Onlinespiel weiß man in der Regel einfach gar nichts über sein "Gegenüber" und so such ich halt nach Informationen wo ich sie bekommen kann. Rechtschreibung gehört auch dazu.
(Aber nur als eine Teilinformation natürlich. Satzstellung, Grammatik,Wortwahl etc sind genauso Infoliferanten. Rechtschreibung alleine sagt nur  ein bißchen aus. Ich selber tippe Ingame mit dem Zweifinger Adler Suchsystem und wenn ichs eilig habe kommt Schlimmes dabei raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Als Besispiel. jemand schreibt:

Komst du Tempel? Wären dan gogogo! Liefert mir genug Infos um fröhlich " Nein Danke" zu schreiben

wogegen ich es mir

Komst du bitt mit in den Tempel. Uns fehlt nur nohc einr dan kns losgehn? 

durchaus überlegen würde. Hier hat offensichtlich nur jemand sehr schnell geschrieben, kann aber immerhin einen ganzen Satz zusammenstellen.


----------



## snif07 (18. März 2008)

gehst du auch auf der straße auf einen ausländer zu und sagst ihm "hey du, es regt mich einfach tierisch auf das du so schlecht deutsch sprichst und ich dich deswegen nicht verstehe" gehst du dann auch ins öffentliche fersehn und sprichst darüber das es dich stört?

legasthenie - lese-rechtschreib-schwierigkeit

damit will ich nicht sagen das jeder ein ausländer oder legastheniker ist, das könnte aber der fall sein bei vielen.
es gibt natürlich auch die leute die wirklich mist schreiben, aber darüber rege ich mich nicht auf weil ich es nicht lese und es mich somit nicht stört... kann ich dir nur empfehlen

und es gibt auch leute die schreiben so wie sie reden.

ich hab jetzt nicht auf die rechtschreibung geachtet aber ich hoffe du kannst es dennoch lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeria (18. März 2008)

Tja.
Das ist leider so - vieles gleitet in WoW und hier in die Unlesbarkeit ab. Ein Kessel Buntes an Buchstaben, deren Sinn früher mal zu Zeiten des Duden Wörter bildeten, dienen heute nur noch der Verunstaltung der Sprache und um Ausdrücke abzulassen ( die sie seltsamerweise richtig schreiben können).

Ich bin auch nicht perfekt im Schreiben, vor allem wenn es schnell gehen muss. Im Forum bemühe ich mich um Lesbarkeit und Interpunktion. Ja, diese netten Kommata und Pünktchen. Was viele nicht machen. Da wird einfach Text runtergerattert ohne Punkt und Komma, teilweise mit abstrusen Schreibfehlern. Ehrlich, solche Texte versuche ich gar nicht erst kryptographisch aufzuarbeiten, weil sich viele TEs nicht mal die Mühe machen, einen halbwegs ortographisch einwandfreien Satz zu tippen.

Genauso geht mir dieses ewige " ololol whaaaaaaaaat a Criiiiiiiiit ey Aldaaaa " auf die Schnürsenkel. Könnt oder wollt ihr euch nicht verständlich ausdrücken ? MUSS es immer diese Halbbehindertensprache sein, bei der man denkt euer IQ liegt neben dem einer toten Ratte ( sorry, es ist aber so).

Manchmal möcht man euch zu gern sämtliche Duden der Welt um die Ohren fleddern, wenn man so einen Stuß liest den ihr da "raushaut". Befasst euch lieber mal mit deutscher Rechtschreibung als den ganzen Tag in den Ferien in WoW zu vergammeln. Bücher sollen da helfen, ich lese zum Beispiel auch sehr gerne und hat mir nicht geschadet.

Bei mir hagelts öfter " nen Druide" als " ein Druide". Ist aber dialektbedingt wenns mir rausrutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psyco (18. März 2008)

Tja, das ist leider nicht nur bei WOW so.... Anscheinend wird die Rechtschreibung von den meisten Leuten heutzutage als weniger wichtig betrachtet. 


Und bei vielen Kids scheint es regelrecht cool zu sein sich auszudücken wie der letzte Lumpi.
Aber ist ja auch so... Man ist schon wirklich ein uncooler Mensch, wahrscheinlich mit Hornbrille und Flanellhemd, wenn man mit anderen Leuten angemessen kommunizieren kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## catwoman25776 (18. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne auch etwas zum Thema Rechtschreibung sagen.
Generell finde ich es genauso schrecklich wie ihr, wenn man da solch einen Mist zu lesen bekommt, ABER:
Man sollte nicht zu vorschnell über diese Fehler-Machenden urteilen. Mein Mann zum Beispiel ist ein fairer WoW-Spieler, verhält sich vernünftig, cheatet nicht, hilft anderen, ist kein Großkotz, der nur spammt...jedoch ist er Legastheniker und hat die deutsche Rechtschreibung und Grammatik nie 100%ig beherrscht. Ist das jetzt ein Grund, seine Posts im Spiel von vorneherein als Müll zu bezeichnen? Vielleicht sollte man in manchen Fällen, wenn es nicht gerade unverkennbar ist, dass ein RICHTIGER Idiot dahintersteckt, die Verfasser von Rechtschreibfehlern nicht vorverurteilen.
Ich appeliere an eure Unvoreingenommenheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threbor (18. März 2008)

Man muss auch unterscheiden zwischen Chat und Forum. Im Chat hat man schnell mal die Eingabetaste gedrückt und raus ist der Satz, ohne nochmal drüber zu sehen. Im Forum hat jeder die Möglichkeit seinen Text auf Rechtschreibung und wenn man die nicht sicher beherrscht, wenigstens auf Sinn und Verstand zu überprüfen, bevor man auf den 'Senden'-Knopf drückt. Die meisten Foren bieten sogar eine Voransicht des Beitrags.

Wenn ich das Thema Legastheniker lese, kommt es mir echt hoch. Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige Kinder und selbst Erwachsene auf die das zutrifft. Ich kenne selbst jemanden, bei dem wurde es erst im festgestellt, da war er schon längst im Beruf. Aber heutzutage sind Kinder die nicht so stark sind, gleich 'anerkannte' Legastheniker, weil sich die Eltern nicht damit abfinden können, dass ihr Kind seine Stärken vielleicht auf anderen Gebieten hat.
Genauso wie Kinder die etwas wilder sind, ja sofort verhaltensauffällig sind und die Super-Nanny gerufen wird. Früher wurden diese Kinder rausgeschmissen, an die frische Luft, und konnten sich beim Spielen draußen austoben.
Meiner Meinung nach, wird da vieles übertrieben heutzutage.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Ist es zuviel verlangt, ein wenig Struktur in den Satzbau eines Forumsbeitrags zu bringen und diesen nochmal durchzulesen bevor man in absendet? Ich finde nicht.


----------



## Xarod (18. März 2008)

Hmm also auf die Rechtschreibung zu achten ist doch schwachsinn, meiner Meinung nach. 
Was bringt es euch denn wenn ihr ein Text lest der zwar 100% richtig ist, aber dafür nur schwachsinn enthält??? Und die verallgemeinerung von manchen, die sagen "wenn im ersten satz 2 fehler sind les ich nicht mehr weiter" ist eigendlich dumm. Und wenn ihr probleme damit habt solche Texte zu lesen dann würd ich ja eher behaupten ihr seit schlecht im lesen^^ Die meisten Rechtschreibefehler oder Buchstaben dreher werden von mir ignoriert und abkürzungen auch.

Naja aber im Spiel kann man keine gute Rechtschreibung erwarten, oder soll ich erst bevor ich meine gruppe warne das da garde 2 adds kommen den Satz 3 mal durchlesen und aufpassen das auch ja keine Fehler drin sind?? - Denke eher nicht. 
Also das ihr rum heult wenn im Forum nicht richtig geschrieben wird versteh ich ja noch, aber wenn jemand sagt das er zu viel kriegt wenn er auch im game leute trifft die nicht perfekt schreiben, dann hör ich auf zu lesen, weil der für mich dann nur schwachsinn labert. 

Und zur Jugendsprache: die ändert sich eigendlich soo schnell, das ich mit 17 schon die manchmal überlegen muss was das wort jetzt wohl bedeutet. Und wer 20 ist oder sogar 32 hat überhauptkeien chance mehr.^^


----------



## ShaPhan (18. März 2008)

Ganz meine Meinung.

Wie egentlich alle geschrieben haben, die Rechtschreibung ist es nicht.
Punkt und Komma sollten gesetzt sein, und keine Denglish Wörter !!

Hab mir am WE das Programm von Kaya Yanar angesehen.
Da ist es mir wieder aufgefallen, wenn Er halbstarke nachmacht.
Die gleichen Ausdrücke ( Aldo, Hamma, usw. ).

Mein Appell an alle:  Wenn man schon klingen will wie ein Rapper ( so coooool ), dann nehmt Euch ein Beispiel an Bushido.
Der hat in seinen Interview keines dieser "coolen" Wörter benutzt.


----------



## Allyminator @ Thrall (18. März 2008)

catwoman25776 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich würde gerne auch etwas zum Thema Rechtschreibung sagen.
> Generell finde ich es genauso schrecklich wie ihr, wenn man da solch einen Mist zu lesen bekommt, ABER:
> ...



Klar, es gibt immer Ausnahmen, aber der prozentuale Anteil an Legasthenikern unter WoW-Spielern ist (meiner Meinung nach) nicht wirklich hoch, denn eben aus dem Grund, dass man im Spiel selbst nicht gerade wenig lesen und schreiben muss, schreckt denke ich mir ein bißchen ab. Ein Freund von mir sieht das genauso. Er hat auch eine Lese- bzw. Rechtschreibschwäche und findet WoW an sich wirklich ein gutes Spiel. Jedoch eben der Großteil an schriftlicher Kommunikation hindert ihn daran, WoW zu spielen. Um ihn zu zitieren: "Bevor ich eine halbe Stunde da sitze, bis ich einen Questtext entziffert habe, lass ich das Spiel lieber ganz und widme die Zeit anderen interessanten Dingen."


----------



## Alpax (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?



Mit nichten...

Was ich hin und wieder lese lässt mich kurz inne halten so geschockt bin ich ...

... dass ich mich oft dem eigentlichen Spiel abwenden muss und meine ganze Konzentration auf das gelese richte nur um zu verstehen was da eigentlich steht!

/signed


----------



## Healadin (18. März 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Ach komm, ist doch immer das gleiche: Die Fetten haben Leistungsastma oder eine Schilddrüsendysfunktion, die Magersüchtigen treiben nur "sehr gerne Sport" und waren schon immer "sehr schlank" und so weiter. Unsere Gesellschaft ist gross darin Entschuldigungen für bestehende Probleme zu suchen.



Da kann ich dir nur recht geben. Ich bin Schweizer und gebe mir doch auch gewisse Mühe mich ingame und in den Foren, in denen ich mich rumtreibe, einigermassen verständlich auszudrücken. Und es sollte nicht zu viel verlangt sein, seinen eigenen Post noch mal durchzulesen um wenigstens die offensichtlichsten Fehler selbst zu korrigieren!

Soviel zu diesem Thema.

Freundliche Grüsse von einem "Ausländer"

EDIT: Xarod ist, so scheint es mir, ein Vertreter der Sparte "nix schreiben können" -> schaut euch seine Signatur an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Threbor schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Thema Legastheniker lese, kommt es mir echt hoch. Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige Kinder und selbst Erwachsene auf die das zutrifft. Ich kenne selbst jemanden, bei dem wurde es erst im festgestellt, da war er schon längst im Beruf.




Jo genau, wenn jeder, der hier im Forum oder Ingame sein eigenes "Privatdeutsch" verbricht ein Legastheniker wäre, hätte sich diese Krankheitsbild in den letzten Jahren quantitativ aber massiv verstärkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (18. März 2008)

Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige Legastheniker. Es gibt auch eine Menge ausländische Mitbürger, deren deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht absolut korrekt ist. Schriebe ich in einem englischen Forum, wäre das interessant, in einem französischen extrem spannend. Diesen Leuten macht niemand einen Vorwurf.  Genau so wenig, wie man sich noch ernsthaft über falsche Apostrophe aufregen kann, da dies zu nichts führt.
Buchstabendreher oder Flüchtigkeitsfehler, gerade im Chat, sind auch kein Thema.

Oft jedoch geht eine erschütternde Rechtschreibung mit extrem grenzwertigen Aussagen einher und da sei es doch erlaubt, sich Gedanken zu machen.

Das Problem ist, dass die eigene „Rechtschreibung“ mit ein Resultat dessen ist, was man so den Tag über liest. Wenn ich da nur in Foren stöbere, wo andere Schwachmaten ihren Mist verzapfen, übernehme ich das und schreibe den gleichen Müll.

Daher – lasst euch zu Ostern ein Buch schenken, auch wenn ihr schon eins habt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Worte werden abgekürzt wie z.B. Hammer = Hamma



hamma der thread !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne mal im ernst.
die deutsch rechtschreibung geht halt immer mehr im Bach herunter.
Aber WoW ist nicht schuld würde ich jetzt sagen.

Schuld sind einfach die ganzen "Gans" "klicken" "wannabee gruppen" die einfach denken sie sind soooo kuhl
und müssen alles auf gebrechliches deutsch bringen und glauben sie sind wer.

Letztens irgendwann - ich sitz mit ner freundin in so nen club - wir trinken was - da gibt es couches und
wir sitzen da - auf einmal kommt da so ein "gnom" der war ned größer wie 1,65 oder so 
ca 17 jahre - und sagt 

hey du da - wir brauchen couch - geh weg 
(ich hab mir nur gedacht bin ich im falschen Film oder gehts jetzt gleich los)
Ich steh auf - sag ihm: 
1. haben wir uns gerade unterhalten 
2. wenn du ein problem hast - bring mir den chef 

er hat mich mit nem schiefen blick angesehen - seine freunde haben alle nur so geschaut 
und die sind dann gegangen.

Also das die Rechtschreibung und die Aussprache so ist wie sie jetzt ist - da glaub ich nicht das WoW daran
Schuld ist.

ich behaupte nicht das ich perfekt schreibe - aber ich schreibe verständlich in deutschen sätze wo mich 
jeder versteht ( werde ja oft genug geflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und wenn man der deutschen sprache nicht mächtig ist - tja
learn it - or leav it !


----------



## Tolan (18. März 2008)

Threbor schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Thema Legastheniker lese, kommt es mir echt hoch. Es gibt mit Sicherheit einige Kinder und selbst Erwachsene auf die das zutrifft. Ich kenne selbst jemanden, bei dem wurde es erst im festgestellt, da war er schon längst im Beruf. Aber heutzutage sind Kinder die nicht so stark sind, gleich 'anerkannte' Legastheniker, weil sich die Eltern nicht damit abfinden können, dass ihr Kind seine Stärken vielleicht auf anderen Gebieten hat.


Um annerkannter Leghastheniker zu werden berdarf es  umfangreicher Tests und es wird nicht einfach "so entschieden" von den Eltern. Bei deinem Beitrag kommt es mir hoch, intolleranter und uninformierter wie du geht kaum noch.
Grüsse


----------



## Babble (18. März 2008)

Orginal Geschehen gestern Mittag U-Bahn:
Ich sitze in der Bahn, hinter mir 4 Jugendliche die sich meiner Meinung nach pber WoW unterhalten:
Jugendlicher 1 (weiblich) zu Jugendlicher 2 (weiblich)
"Alta, da hab ich mit meinem Mage dem so ein vor den Latz gekloppt..."
Jugendlicher 2 (immer noch weiblich) zu Jugendlicher 1 (auch noch weiblich)
"Boah Alta, voll cool wie du dem Troll eine gelatscht hast"
Nun kommt Jugendlicher 3 (ich glaube männlich, von der Figur und Statur ja, aber von der Stimme her ein klares NEIN) ins Spiel
Er/Sie/Es spring auf und schreit in der Bahn rum:
"LOL (er/sie/es/ hat es wirklich gesagt), gestern um BG da hab ich einen gestunnt und dann ratz fatz Klingenwirbel und er war weg"
Leider mussten die 4 aussteigen.
Als der Bahn weiter fuhr sprach mich ein älterer Herr an:
"Tschuldigung das ich störe, aber haben Sie da gerade nur ein Wort von verstanden...?"


Sorry Leute ich bin nun 35 und ich stelle mir immer die gleichen Frage:

Ist die PISA Studie berechtigt?
Kommt Alta von Alter also eher maskulin als feminin?
Wird nicht mehr gelacht? Wird nur noch gelolt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
Schreiben Schüler ihre Aufsätze auch so wie sie reden?


----------



## Sapper13 (18. März 2008)

100 % Zustimmung von meiner Seite aus.

Besonders die Grammatik ist ein Alptraum! Satzbau <-- wasn das Alta?

Meine Lieblings Sätze:

Ey alta voll hamma habn wer die weggeroxxort.

Geht wer Scholo?

Zieht mich wer Ini?

Kann wer ziehen?

Ey ini alta?

Aber was erwartest du wenn die hälfte der kids heute mit Kaxxxtreibern und ner großen 50 Cent Plattensammlung aufwachsen? Bin ja schon froh das die nicht dieses Zischlaute mitschreiben.

Ey isch mach disch platt Alta isch box disch weg!

Grundsätzlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, das WoW eine Art Refugium ist. Ein Refugium in dem man unter Rollenspielfans in gepflegtem Umfeld questen und spielen kann. Das ist offensichtlich ein Trugschluss, sobald ein Spiel zum PXXXsvergleich anregt.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Hubautz (18. März 2008)

Babble schrieb:


> Schreiben Schüler ihre Aufsätze auch so wie sie reden?



Die Rechtschreibung fließt in (einigen ?) deutschen Gymnasien nicht in die Benotung eines Aufsatzes ein.


----------



## Dagash (18. März 2008)

Mhhh, also ich für meinen Teil bin Legasteniker.

Das heisst, dass ich arge Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung habe (ich bin 27 und geb. deutscher) Ich bemühe mich wirklich, aber immer geht halt nicht.

Da finde ich es schon ziemlich fies, wenn ich im /w schwer beleitigt, anstatt auf meine Fehler hingewiesen, werde.

So viel zu diesem Thema von mir :-(


----------



## Captain_Chaos (18. März 2008)

Das was du ansprichst stört sicherlich viele Leute. Gerade diejenigen die noch die alte Rechtschreibung gelernt und eine gute Ausbildung genossen haben. Nicht diesen "neumodischen" Quatsch.

Legastheniker natürlich ausgeschlossen. Diejenigen Menschen können schließlich nichts dafür.

Als schönes Beispiel kann ich da immer wieder meine Schwester nennen. Sie ist 6 Jahre jünger als ich und hat damals in der Grundschule nicht mal den Hauch von Rechtschreibung beigebracht bekommen!! Bis zum Ende der 4. Klasse durfte sie schreiben wie sie wollte. Ohne Punkt und Komma und richtige Schreibweise!! Das hätte es bei meiner Klassenlehrerin nicht gegeben! Wir haben knallhart Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung gepaukt. Aber diesen Blödsinn gibt es erst seit ein paar Jahren. Seit die Pädagogen glauben dadurch würden die Schüler besser lernen. Was für ein Schwachsinn.

Bis zur Einführung der neuen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik war meine Schreibweise tadellos. Wie oft hatte ich 0 Fehler im Diktat. Aber seit ein paar Jahren kriege ich das kalte Kotzen bei Wörtern wie Portmonee o.ä.

/vote 4 Alte Rechtschreibung


----------



## ShaPhan (18. März 2008)

@Dagash

Und genau aus diesem Grund finde ich es nicht gut, daß hier Legasthenie als ausrede benutzt wird.
Ich kenne zwar keinen, aber ich bin mir sicher mal liest einen unterschied zwischen einem Legastheniker und einen ignoranten Schreibfaulen.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Nein du @TE bist nicht alleine.

was mir nicht in den Kopf will ist diese große Kluft zwischen nur 2 Genrationen.
Liegt es an der Verrohung der Gesellschaft?

An den technischen Hilfsmitteln kann es nicht liegen..mein Browser unterstreicht alles was irgendwie falsch geschrieben ist rot.

Ok Punkt und Komma könnten da noch bei raus fallen ..aber das ist dann so.

Übrigens wen es interessiert:
"Chillen" oder "gechillt" sein kommt aus der "Rappersprache" und bedeute umgangssprachlich:
etwas in aller Ruhe ohne Hektik machen bzw. entspannen.

Einige neudeutsche Wörter muss man sich sicherlich aneignen aber ob lol oder Hamma oder Alta usw. dazu gehören weis ich nicht.

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Maximolider (18. März 2008)

Hallo...
habe mir angewöhnt,in foren,emails,chatt alles kleine zu schreiben,liegt einfach daran,das mich die maschine vor der ich hier sitze sonnst in den wahnsinn treibt....:-)

fließt die rechtschreibung wirklich nichtmehr in die noten ein? oh herr im himmel,damit wäre mein abi wesentlich leichter geworden...gerade in den fremdsprachen hat es ab einem fehlerquotienten von >5 immer gleich eine 6 als note gehagelt....:-( und vom deutsch-lk rede ich jetzt besser nicht....:-)

danke pisa,wir kommen....

in diesem sinne,
max


----------



## Faulmaul (18. März 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> DAHER, bin ich ein eiserner Beführworter für Teamspeak oder ähliche Programme.



prinzipiell gebe ich euch allen recht in anbetracht der Tatsache, daß das Niveau der gelebten chat-grammatik teils furchtbar ist.

allerdings sollte man aber auch bedenken, daß:

1) wer im Glashaus sitzt nicht mit Steinen werfen sollte... siehe die oben zitierten Fehler (wo zur Hölle kommt der Beistrich her? siehst du hier einen Haupt- oder Nebensatz? befürworten kommt nicht von führen... und die wortwiederholung im weiteren Sinne ist definitiv vermeidbar)

2) durch fehlende Praxis solche Mißstände nicht behoben sondern verschlimmert werden....
sichtbar an den zunehmenden Problemen vor allem jüngerer Mitmenschen, die dem Lesen die Glotze vorziehen...

folglich ist es also keine Lösung hier auf Voice-chat-Software zu pochen, weil damit die Problematik nur versteckt und nebenbei weiter verschlimmert wird...


----------



## Raskild (18. März 2008)

Ich bin doch nicht alleine. Das Thema spricht mir echt aus der Seele. Den allg. und lfg-channel kann man ja schon fast nicht mehr lesen, ohne die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenzuschlagen.
Besonders nervig finde Wörter wie: 'Leutz', 'net wirklich', 'aba', etc. pp


----------



## Decosia (18. März 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> natürlich ist es schön, wenn jeder sich an rechtschreibregeln hält und auch mal einen punkt oder absatz macht. aber: konntet ihr meinen post jetzt wesentlich schlechter lesen bzw. verstehen, obwohl ich mich mit absicht gegen groß-/kleinschreibung entschieden habe?



Tja dann nehme ich Dein Posting mal als Einstieg in diesen Thread :-)

Ja, man kann so strukturierte Texte wesentlich schlechter lesen. gerade bei der Unmenge an Informationen die heutzutage auf einen herein prasselt neigt man dazu solche Texte zu ignorieren. Der Mensch hat ja die Fähigkeit Texte zu scannen, d.h. also durch Überfliegen die wesentliche Info zu extrahieren. Je strukturierter ein Text desto besser geht dies. Texte ohne Interpunktion und Gross-/Kleinschreibung fallen dann durchs Raster und die Verfasser riskieren damit dass auch ihre Meinungen und Interessen ignoriert werden.

Ansonsten zum Thread an sich - ja ich denke auch das es ein Armutszeugnis ist wie manche Leute IG und in Foren schreiben. IG haue ich selber gerne mal Buchstabendreher rein wenn man nebenher noch Mobs kloppt, aber in z.B. /1 liest man Unmengen Postings bei denen klar ist dass es keine Vertipper sind, sondern schlichtweg das Fehlen der Beherrschung der simpelsten Regeln der deutschen Sprache die Ursache ist. Mir fällt da immer der Standart ein den viele abhacken wollen und ich muss immer an Äxte und Römer denken wenn ich das lese. (Ja liebe Leute ich rede hier von Standard und abhaken).

Und das erstaunlichste: das Phänomen zieht sich durch alle Bildungsschichten. Ich bekomme beruflich die eine oder andere Bewerbung in die Hände, und da sind Diplomanden dabei, bei denen ich mich frage wie die das Grundstudium geschafft haben. Da ich in der IT beschäftigt bin bekomme ich auch viele Lebensläufe zu Gesicht in denen die Beherrschung von &#8222;Standarts&#8220; aufgeführt wird. So ein Bewerber wird in der Regel &#8222;abgehackt&#8220;.

Bei meiner Tochter (ich bin 43, sie ist 12, 6. Klasse Gymnasium) beobachte ich auch eine grausame Mischung aus l33tsp34k und "Kanaksprak" (ohne hier jetzt den Kanacken abwertend benutzen zu wollen, für alle die losgeifern wollen, meine Frau ist Yugoslawin...) wenn sie SMS, Emails und Forenbeiträge verfasst.

Wer nicht aufpasst eignet sich so etwas als ständigen Sprachstil an und braucht sich dann nicht wundern dass er oder sie nicht als vollwertig angesehen wird.

Die Ursache? Meiner Meinung nach wird zu wenig gelesen. Bei mir daheim waren die Regale voll Bücher, es gab Tageszeitungen, Wochen- und Monatsmagazine. Ich habe die Wohnungen von Mitschülern meiner Tochter gesehen und da steht kein einziges Buch im Regal dafür  DVD in Massen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. März 2008)

Redet mal mit älteren Menschen über die Zeit, als die in unserem Alter waren. Ob sie sich auch über die Spache der nachfolgenden Generation gewundert haben. Ich möchte wetten, dass es ihnen ähnlich ging.

Aber so extrem wie in der jetzigen aufwachsenden Generation war es wohl noch nie. Die Rechtschreibung verkommt zu einem Ding, welchem gegenüber die SMS-Rechtschreibung schon als harmlos zu bezeichnen ist. Und auch die Sprache hat eine Kultur angenommen, die wir etwas älteren Spieler nciht mehr wirklich begreifen. Schaut man sich auf den Realms mal aufmerksam um, sind es meist die Spieler mit den treffenden Namen "Legôlás" oder "Kîllahuntà" oder "Rôxxór", welche unsere Sprache extrem durch den Dreck ziehen. Meist sehr junge Spieler, was sich spätestens im TS2/VT bestätigt, wenn eine Fistelstimme ein "NEED!!!11!" schalmeit. 

Ich will hier aber nicht verallgemeinern, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass es die Generation ist, die momentan zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren alt ist, die sich an keinerlei Regeln der Sprache mehr hält. Deutschlehrer möchte ich in dieser Zeit echt nicht mehr sein, vielleicht in der Oberstufe, aber bestimmt nicht bei jüngeren Schülern.



Decosia schrieb:


> Die Ursache? Meiner Meinung nach wird zu wenig gelesen. Bei mir daheim waren die Regale voll Bücher, es gab Tageszeitungen, Wochen- und Monatsmagazine. Ich habe die Wohnungen von Mitschülern meiner Tochter gesehen und da steht kein einziges Buch im Regal dafür  DVD in Massen.



Ich glaube zusätzlich dazu auch, dass es daran liegt, dass Kinder heutzutage mehr Zeit vorm PC verbringen als früher. Wir wurden von den Eltern noch rausgeschickt um zu spielen und konnten uns den ganzen Tag lang auch gut beschäftigen, ohne den PC anzumachen und in Chat/Foren/Spielen die schlechte Rechtschreibung zu lesen und uns diese anzugewöhnen.


----------



## svnshadow (18. März 2008)

ich spiele nun seit einem jahr WoW und bin auch in anderen Foren aktiv....

sorry, lese-und rechtschreibschwäche.... rechne ich evtl. 4% aller user an.... die anderen haben keinen bock! muss ja schnell gehen und is ja auch nicht wichtig! 

wenn ich dann sätze in foren oder in den channels sehe (nicht lese!)... die erst einen sinn ergeben wenn man sie laut vor sich hersagt.... dann bekomm ich es mit der angst zu tun

ich selbst bin auch nicht immer fehlerfrei wenns mal schnell gehen muss.... aber ein wenig sollte man schon drauf achten was man da zusammentippt

der gangsta-style aus berlin-ost (west oder mitte) is mir relativ egal solange ich sowas nicht im TS habe


----------



## Steve Coal (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...



Ich seh das ähnlich!
Man kann unterscheiden ob sich jemand vertippt, bzw in der Eile des Gefechts was falsches schreibt, oder ob jemand aus welchen Gründen auch immer irgendwelche pseudocoolen Varianten von Wörtern benutzt.
Ersteres kann mal passieren, Zweiteres geht mir auch ziemlich auf den Keks.



HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> ich sehe es so: 2 der nettesten leute aus meiner gilde können nicht richtig schreiben. das hat bei denen nichts mit hektik oder nicht wollen zu tun, sondern es geht einfach nicht.



Wieso bitte können die nicht richtig schreiben?
Du schreibst "es geht einfach nicht". Liegt es an mangelndem Beherrschen der Sprache oder oder was hindert sie daran vernünftig zu schreiben?

Wenn jemand die Sprache nicht richtig beherrscht, ist das auch nicht so schlimm, wenn sich das schriftlich zeigt.
Das Problem sind ja eher die vielen Leute, die die deutsche Sprache an sich beherrschen, aber aus Dummheit, Faulheit, oder Pseudocoolnes meinen sich auf eben jene Weise äussern zu müssen.


----------



## Torglosch (18. März 2008)

Nervig genug wäre es ja wenn sich das nur auf das Spiel beschränken würde, aber viele Reden ja den ganzen Tag so. Es ist teilweise ja schon ne qual für die Ohren einfach Zug oder Strassenbahn zu fahren und sich dabei die unterhaltungen seiner Mitmenschen anzuhören.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarod (18. März 2008)

Raskild schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht alleine. Das Thema spricht mir echt aus der Seele. Den allg. und lfg-channel kann man ja schon fast nicht mehr lesen, ohne die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenzuschlagen.
> Besonders nervig finde Wörter wie: 'Leutz', 'net wirklich', 'aba', etc. pp


Ganz ehrlich ich versteh dein Problem nicht.  Viele beschweren sich hier das die Rechtschreibung verkommt und geben dann Wörter zum besten bei denen sie sich aufregen, aber warum? Ich mein wenn ihr euch aufregt weil ihr das nicht mehr lesen könnt versteh ich das noch, aber ich versteh nicht wie man sich über einzelne Wörter aufregen kann.^^ 

Edit:
Es gibt natürlich manche Sätze bzw. Wörter die wirklich nerven, aber wenn ich lese das sich jemand über Wörter wie "'Leutz', 'net wirklich', und 'aba'," aufregt frag ich mich warum, da die doch relativ normal sind. Und dazu muss man sagen "net" ist auch Regional.


----------



## Torglosch (18. März 2008)

Maximolider schrieb:


> fließt die rechtschreibung wirklich nichtmehr in die noten ein? oh herr im himmel,damit wäre mein abi wesentlich leichter geworden...gerade in den fremdsprachen hat es ab einem fehlerquotienten von >5 immer gleich eine 6 als note gehagelt....:-( und vom deutsch-lk rede ich jetzt besser nicht....:-)



Doch tut sie meines Wissens noch, aber wer so schreibt (UND SPRICHT) ist eh viel zu cool fürn Abitur.


----------



## Raefael (18. März 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> gehst du auch auf der straße auf einen ausländer zu und sagst ihm "hey du, es regt mich einfach tierisch auf das du so schlecht deutsch sprichst und ich dich deswegen nicht verstehe" gehst du dann auch ins öffentliche fersehn und sprichst darüber das es dich stört?


Entschuldige aber da bist Du wohl etwas über das Ziel hinaus geschossen, es ging in diesem posting eher um die Thematik des beherrschens der eigenen Muttersprache. Das Beispiel mit dem Ausländer hinkt gewaltig. 

Natürlich gibt es auch Legastheniker,  aber so viele?

//Rafa


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Und wieder einer für dass Beuteschema:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35064

Mann da iss schon in der Überschrift alles verloren.

Gruß
Jaenkman


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> Hmm also auf die Rechtschreibung zu achten ist doch schwachsinn, meiner Meinung nach.
> Was bringt es euch denn wenn ihr ein Text lest der zwar 100% richtig ist, aber dafür nur schwachsinn enthält??? .........
> 
> ..... Und wenn ihr probleme damit habt solche Texte zu lesen dann würd ich ja eher behaupten ihr seit schlecht im lesen^^



Sag mir bitte dass dies nicht dein Ernst ist oder ich habe den besten Beweis für den Untergang der deutschen Sprache.

Das es im Spiel, während eines Kampfes zu Fehlern kommt, ist kein Thema. Das lässt sich nicht vermeiden.  Aber alles andere was du da schreibst, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Seryma (18. März 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> 100 % Zustimmung von meiner Seite aus.
> 
> Besonders die Grammatik ist ein Alptraum! Satzbau <-- wasn das Alta?
> 
> ...



*ROFL* 

Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Die Rechtschreibung fließt in (einigen ?) deutschen Gymnasien nicht in die Benotung eines Aufsatzes ein.



Um was gehts dann in Aufsätzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Im Aufsatz geht es primär darum das Thema des Aufsatzes wieder zu geben.
Die Rechtschreibung ist daher nur sekundär.

Das Diktat ist bzw. wäre hier der richtige Ansatz.

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Allyminator @ Thrall (18. März 2008)

Jaenkman schrieb:


> Und wieder einer für *dass* Beuteschema:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35064
> 
> ...



Ich will ja jetzt nicht meckern, aber bevor du dich über andere aufregst, pack dir bitte erst einmal selbst an deine Nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzbeast (18. März 2008)

catwoman25776 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich würde gerne auch etwas zum Thema Rechtschreibung sagen.
> Generell finde ich es genauso schrecklich wie ihr, wenn man da solch einen Mist zu lesen bekommt, ABER:
> ...




Da magst Du vielleicht Recht haben, aber ich denke mal das die Anzahl der Legastheniker nicht annähernd so hoch ist wie die Anzahl der Leute die bei WoW so furchtbare Sätze von sich lassen. Und ich gebe meinen Vorgängern recht, wenn ich im Chat schnell schreibe (vielleicht auch noch gerade an kämpfen bin) dann kommen mal Buchstabendreher raus, oder ein Leerzeichen ist nicht da wo es sein soll. Aber man merkt es einem Satz durchaus an ob er schnell getippt wurde, oder ob es tatsächlich ein Fehler ist: Seit ihr den alle plöd? Wer mit wow anfengt mus wissen auf was er sich einlesst. Eine solche Aussage würde ich schon mal eher nicht beachten. Und nochmal zu den Legasthenikern: Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber ich behaupte mal ein Legastheniker wir wohl kaum so einen Kauderwelsch aus Gossen- / Talkshowsprache von sich geben (ich sag nur Alda, Hamma, etc...) Falls der das tut, liegt das Problem aber woanders.

Und wie man dem Problem begegnen könnte: Da habe ich leider keine Lösung. Wenn alle mitmachen würden und solche Leute ignorieren, oder darauf hinweisen das sie nicht mit in die Instanz kommen, wenn sie so "gebeten" werden, würde das vielleicht dafür sorgen das diese "Talkshowsprache" weniger wird. Oder es führt dazu das ich nie wieder eine Gruppe für  eine Instanz finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deswegen denke ich mal ist es schon mal ein Anfang selber mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Oh glatt übersehen...
Asche auf mein Haupt...

Es tut mir Leid und ich entschuldige mich dafür ausdrücklich :-)

Aber ich denke das wir auch keine Erbsenzähler sein sollten oder @Allyminator @ Thrall

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Naf! (18. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich doch! Wenn Du Legastheniker bist, gibst Du dir aber wenigstens Mühe. Dein Post war jetzt veständlich geschrieben, und ohne Probleme zu lesen.
> Ich krieg nur echt die Krise, wenn ich so Sachen lese wie:"Ey alda waz gedn?" und das ganze dann auf Legasthenie abgeschoben wird.
> Noch geiler find ich aber die Signaturen á la: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten. Das sagt mir nix anderes als "Ich bin zu faul, habe keinen Bock bitte lass mich in Ruhe"



Das ist genau das gleiche, wie die Anfänger Autoaufkleber.


----------



## Melih (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...



hi,

/signed 

aber im spiel kann man ja Rechtschreibfehler machen grad mitten im kampf da mach ich auch genügend rechtschreibfehler in extremen situationen wie mitten im kampf oder so aber im forum oder wenn ich grad nix mache bemühe ich mich schon auf die Rechtschreibung.

Aber es ist einfach so und ein thread zu erstellen würd s auch nicht ändern Leider.


----------



## Raskild (18. März 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich manche Sätze/Wörter die wo es wirklich nervt, aber wenn ich sowas wie "'Leutz', 'net wirklich', 'aba'," lese ist das doch nochrmal. Und dazu muss man sagen"net" ist auch Regional.


'net' mag durchaus regional umgangssprachlich benutzt werden. Aber ich bezweifele, dass 30% der deutschsprachigen WoW-User genau aus dieser Region kommen.^^ Natürlich spreche ich das Wort "aber" auch wie [aba] aus, trotzdem schreibe ich noch lange nicht so, wie ich es ausspreche.Ich persönlich komme vom Niederrhein, da mischt sich schonmal ein 'dat' oder 'wat' ein. Aber geschrieben hab ich sowas noch nie. Ausserdem sind das die i-Tüpfelchen, die mein "Fass zum überlaufen bringen". 'Nebenbei muss ich den geistigen Dünnpfiff, der teilweise in den Chats geschrieben wird, hier ja nicht nochmal wiederholen, da es bereits jede Menge passende Beispiele in diesem Thread gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neon1705 (18. März 2008)

also mal ehrlich ich schreibe hier doch keine bewerbung oder nen lebenslauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mich kotzt es dermasen sowas von an das sich leute über RECHTSCHREIBUNG! aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HAAAALLOOOOO das ist ein forum eine plattform für informationsaustausch!!!!! und keine rechtschreibüberprüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich schreibe mit vollster absicht so weil ich nur meine meinung grund tun will rechtschreibung ist mir in foren sowas von egal hauptsache der inhalt stimmt einigermasen und was hier verlang wird da kommt mir echt die kotze hoch solche leute sollen garnicht erst in foren schauen

der grund für diese fatale rechtschreib schwäche ist allein der verdammte staat jedes jahr neue rechtschreib formen und irgendwelche wörte die ich eh nie kapiert habe

subjektiv , plural , singular , WAS ZUM TEUFEL IST DAS kann ich das essen nein kann ich davon leben nein kann ich damit frau und kind glücklich machen NEIN! ALSO WIESO! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nun hört auf rumzuheulen wegen der scheiß rechtschreibung hier, es gibt hundert tausend andere problem worüber man sich aufregen kann aber dochnet über son scheiß kram hier

denkt mal an die kinder die tag täglich verhungern, denkt man an die kinder im irak.... 

da denkt wieder mal keine dran rechtschreibung der andere bemängeln ist ja viel wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



also plz geht mir nicht aufn sack mit eurer scheiß rechtschreibung in foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



UND JA ICH HABE MIT VOLLER ABSICHT SO GESCHRIEBEN!!!!


----------



## Arahtor (18. März 2008)

Hi,
du hast schon Recht. Manchen Spieler beherrschen die Deutsche Sprache, sagen wir mal, dürftig. In dem Bsp.: "Hamma" zeigt sich mit welcher Art von Leuten du es zu tun hast. Diese Spieler sind entweder Schüler der 6. und 7. Klasse einer Haupt- oder Realschule, die sich diese Sprache von den "großen" abgeschaut haben, oder es sind Spieler die keine Lust haben richtig zu schreiben. Wenn ich sowas lese, lese ich entweder nicht mehr weiter, weil es mir zu dämlich ist, oder ich verfolge die Texte weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Letzendlich kann man nur hoffen, dass es besser wird.



P.S. Ich bin ein 18 Jähriger Gymnasiast und war früher selbst auf einer Realschule


----------



## Melih (18. März 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar erst 14, aber die Rechtschreibung meiner Altersgenossen finde ich wirklich erschreckend.... kann denn keiner mehr normal schreiben oder sich vllt. die Mühe machen seine Rechtschreibfehler zu verbessern?!
> 
> Grad in einem Forum auf diesen Satz hier gestoßen:
> Der stimmt doch Hinten und Vorne nicht, und in der Mitte auch nicht!
> ...



Da muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen, ich bin auch grad mal 13 jahre aber ich bemühe mich das wenigstens der satz richtig ist (Rechtschreibung usw) aber wenn ich mit meinen freunden über msn icq und so schreibe, schreiben die dann so boah alda whats ghet , ich finde man könnte sich etwas bemühen das wenigsten die Menschen und Enschen es verstehen und dann dazu antworten können.


----------



## Melih (18. März 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich ich schreibe hier doch keine bewerbung oder nen lebenslauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ironie lässt grüßen oder? wenn nicht muss ich sagen so übertreiben muss man es nicht denn hier geht es nicht um die rechtschreibung direkt sondern das man es lesen bzw dazu antworten kann


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das war jetzt ein Eigentor. Was sollen uns diese beiden Sätze sagen? Ich versteh´s nicht.
> "Es gibt natürlich manche Sätze/Wörter die wo es wirklich nervt" Häh??
> 
> Sowas ist viel schlimmer als mal aus Versehen einen Buchstaben zu viel oder zu wenig im Wort zu haben, auch mal Buchstaben verdrehen ist ja nicht schlimm. Aber ich kann jetzt diesen beiden Sätzen echt keine Bedeutung abgewinnen.



Der kann nix dafür, der ist Schwabe *g* Die haben so nen komischen Satzbau mit Kontruktionen wie "die wo da sind" und sowas.


----------



## Tsunao (18. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das war jetzt ein Eigentor. Was sollen uns diese beiden Sätze sagen? Ich versteh´s nicht.
> "Es gibt natürlich manche Sätze/Wörter die wo es wirklich nervt" Häh??
> 
> Sowas ist viel schlimmer als mal aus Versehen einen Buchstaben zu viel oder zu wenig im Wort zu haben, auch mal Buchstaben verdrehen ist ja nicht schlimm. Aber ich kann jetzt diesen beiden Sätzen echt keine Bedeutung abgewinnen.



Sorry, aber das was du hier anprangerst, fällt für mich unter Dialekt. Wenn man sich Bücher ansieht, die die deutsche Sprache in verschiedenen Regionen Deutschlands miteinander vergleichen, ist das noch eine eher kleinere Abweichung vom so genannten Hochdeutschen (was lustigerweise ja eher die Ausnahme ist).


----------



## Maximolider (18. März 2008)

gehts noch? verhungernde kinder,irak?das ist hier ein wow-forum,wenn du den ganzen tag darüber nachdenkst kannst du auchnicht spielen oder hier sinnfreie beiträge lesen,gibt immer wichtigeres zu tun,zb. die welt retten....

und schön,wenn dich rechtschreibung ankotzt,die meisten hier sind da nunmal anderer meinung...

und jetzt erzähl mir nicht,das ein halbwegs brauchbares deutsch nicht dabei helfen würde seine familie zu ernähren,also zb einen job zu finden....bei mir im betrieb ist es zb so,das ein grundstock an deutscher sprache vorausgesetzt wird,da es sonnst einfach nicht möglich ist mit seinen kollegen zu komunizieren,da dies auch in schriftlicher form nötig ist.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Darkrex (18. März 2008)

Also ich schließe mich deiner meinung an.
Es ist manchmal echt erbermlich,wie auch andere sachen die mir in wow auffallen wie zb. ich war brd und da war ein paladin in meiner gruppe der der gilde ´noobs united´ angehörte und ich muss sagen so hat er auch gespielt oder hatte suche gruppe für bk an und wer kommt da in meine gruppe ein hunter namens evilknifel mit seinem begleiter basher,zack rechtsklich auf target gruppe verlassen wtf!
Also ich selber habe mit meiner rechtschreibung große probleme nur ich arbeite dran aber wenn ich mich richtig konzenriere klappt es eigentlich schon.also ich überlese ja viele rechtschreibfehler ist ja kein problem kann jeden mal passieren ,wenn man noch einigermaßen versteht was der will  nur wenn ich so manche threads dürchlese da wird mir manchmal sogar schwindellich,machmal werden sogar schon rechtschreibfehler in der überschrift gemacht da frage ich mich manchmal echt was diese leute erwarten was sie für antworten bekommen wenn man sieht wie viel mühe sie sich gegeben haben *top*.
3 tipps am rande:

1.Konzentrieren
2.Nochmal alles überlesen
3.wörter nachschlagen oder googeln =)


----------



## Raefael (18. März 2008)

Eben, niemand bzw. die meisten meckern nicht wenn man sich mal vertippt, aber man sollte wenigstens verstehen was gemeint ist.

Oder wer kann was mit


> Frage tut nicht set epic und trinkets bei season neustart


anfangen?

//Rafa


----------



## Arahtor (18. März 2008)

Für alle die meinen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ist für den A****

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry432177


Dieser Thread wird euch hoffentlich die Augen öffnen.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

lesen und weinen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...pid=432187&

edit: hehe da war wohl jemand schneller


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (18. März 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35101

mehr sag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Ich wollt es auch grade posten @Raefael

Aber habe mich nach meinem ersten Link Post nicht mehr getraut :-)


Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Tsunao (18. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Bin Saarländer, awwa wenn isch imma so schreiwwe wärd wie Schwätze, würd mich aa kä Mensch me Verschdehn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sollte ja auch kein Angriff sein, sondern nur eine Feststellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Bin Saarländer, awwa wenn isch imma so schreiwwe wärd wie Schwätze, würd mich aa kä Mensch me Verschdehn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich versteh Dich trotz meines Daseins als Hamburger *g*


----------



## Ceredyne (18. März 2008)

also ich schreib jetzt mit absicht mal so wie ich auch ingame schreib^^

ich bin wirklich der meinung, dass man es auch übertreiben kann aber das meiste stimmt schon was ihr sagt. Ich mein ich schreib auch alles klein z.b. oder hab auch manche dreher drin^^ dennoch sollte man nicht hoffen, dass auf einmal jetzt in WoW hochdeutsch gelabert wird ^^ hofft das es so bleibt und net noch schlechter wird...

und zum thread der schon angesprochen wurde:


Made my day xD

MfG Ceredyne (16 jahre xD)


----------



## Seufernator (18. März 2008)

Wenn ich mit Leuten rede, die meines Dialektes mächtig sind, verständige ich mithilfe dieses. Ansonsten gibt es immer noch Hochdeutsch.
Und für alle, die das nicht beherrschen: Tippt den Forumsbeitrag in Word ein, lasst die Rechtschreibkorrektur (ja das gibt es sogar bei Windows) einmal durchlaufen und fügt es dann erst ein. Die Mitmenschen werden dankbar über leserliche Einträge sein.


----------



## Ceredyne (18. März 2008)

konnte man meins net lesn?^^


----------



## Crult (18. März 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Für alle die meinen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ist für den A****
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry432177
> Dieser Thread wird euch hoffentlich die Augen öffnen.




O Mein Gott!!

Da wünscht man sich ein Programm, welches automatisch Texte auf Sinnlosigkeit überprüft, dass ist ja mal richtig schlimm.

Ich hab, nachdem ich die hälfte der Antworten gelesen hab, immer noch nicht verstanden was der will.


Sowas geht GARNICHT!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philtaylor (18. März 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Ich bin in einer Realschule als Elternvertreter tätig,wenn ihr wüsstet wie hoch der Anteil von annerkannten Leghasthenikern ist, wäret ihr wahrscheinlich erschrocken. Ich will hier nicht diese boa,alda usw Entschuldigen, aber um Vorsicht bitten wenn mal einer mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuss steht. Es könnte sich um einen Leghastheniker handeln.
> Grüsse



Ich hoffe, du bist nicht wirklich Elternvertreter.....

"Leghastheniker"
"annerkannten"


----------



## Flying-Neo (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

mal abgesehen von der Rechtschreibung, ist der Ton wie man angeschrieben wird auch unter aller Sau!
Bin auch erst knapp über 30 und kann ja oft mit den ganzen Abkürzungen nichts anfangen, die es da gibt! 

Komme von einem RP-PVE Server und bin es gewohnt jemanden höfflich zu fragen, wenn ich was möchte. Doch teilweise wird man dafür schon wieder mit dummen Sprüchen gestraft....

Ganz besonders liebe ich es, wennman mich in Gruppen einläd ohne mich vorher zu fragen!

Aber wenn die Rechtschreibung schon von Ar.... ist, wieso sollte das soziale Verhalten dann besser sein?

Mfg. Steinhauer


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich ich schreibe hier doch keine bewerbung oder nen lebenslauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und mich kotzt es an, dass du dich so über das Thema aufregst...
wahrscheinlich weil du selbst davon betroffen bist??????
das Forum dient auch dazu seine Meinung kund zu tun.und man kann gesittet auf so einem Beitrag antworten, oder das machen was du hier geschrieben hast...
und deine Meinung zu den Kindern im Irak ist so lächerlich.während du über die Ernährungsprobleme irakischer Kinder schreibst, fragst du dich doch bestimmt schon was du dir gleich zu essen holst aus einem Fast Food Restaurant...als ob du der Entwicklungshelfer bist...hast mal ein Bericht im Fernsehen mitbekommen und machst hier einen auf Mutter Theresa. wahrscheinlich weisst du nicht mal wo der Irak liegt. sowas gehört nämlich auch zur Bildung dazu, die dir ja scheinbar völlig egal ist...
nicht der Staat ist der Hauptschuldige an dieser schlimmen Entwicklung, sondern solche Leute wie du...
und jetzt schau in den Nachrichten wieder nach, wo es noch überall Schmerz und Leid auf dieser Welt gibt...


----------



## Calathiel (18. März 2008)

Zum Thema:

Ich selber verunstalte die Sprache selber auch ab und zu. Es ist aber hoffentlich immer leserlich. Klar bilden sich immer wieder Flüchtigkeitsfehler und Vertippser, das is leider Gottes ein Laster des Chat's.

Diese Hamma oder ALTA, gehen mir auch auf die Eier, bin selber aber wohl kein Deut besser... Sehe immer selber wieder in Texten wie ich:"Was ist das für ein Ding?" mit "Was ist das für n Ding" "übersetze" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, is halt immer wieder schwer, den Abkürzungen zu widerstehen...

@ diesen Vollspaten da vorne:



> Ich bin in einer Realschule als Elternvertreter tätig,wenn ihr wüsstet wie hoch der Anteil von annerkannten Leghasthenikern ist, wäret ihr wahrscheinlich erschrocken. Ich will hier nicht diese boa,alda usw Entschuldigen, aber um Vorsicht bitten wenn mal einer mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuss steht. Es könnte sich um einen Leghastheniker handeln.
> 
> Ach komm, ist doch immer das gleiche: *Die Fetten haben Leistungsastma* oder eine Schilddrüsendysfunktion, die Magersüchtigen treiben nur "sehr gerne Sport" und waren schon immer "sehr schlank" und so weiter. Unsere Gesellschaft ist gross darin Entschuldigungen für bestehende Probleme zu suchen.



Weisste ich bin verdammt friedliebend, aber hoffe für dich, dass du den Satz ohne zu überlegen gepostet hast....

Ich selber habe schweres BronchialastHma und bin ein bisschen übergewichtig (ca. 10-15 kilo zuviel). Ich weiss, wie oft Schindluderei damit betrieben wird ............... ABER, so etwas hier reinzu posten, da krieg ich gleich schon wieder ein Zucken in den Augen. 

Nur falls es dir aufgefallen ist, sind durch die Entwicklung der Gesellschaft auch die Krankheiten angestiegen (u.a. auch wegen der steigenden Bevölkerungsanzahl). D.h. es gibt z.B. auch mehr Legastheniker ...
Da schulisch schwache öfters gehänselt werden, ist es auch mehr der Fall, dass sie dann sich in einem Spiel verkriechen (genauso wie die "mehr als durchschnittlich" intelligenten).

so zurück zu dem Satz... Also überleg dir einfahc nächstes Mal ob du so einen Scheiss schreibst oder zuerst mal überlegst ob es nicht auch einfahc Leute gibt, welche leider so etwas haben...
Da du anscheinend keine Ahnung von sowas hast solltest du dich lieber raushalten... Ich glaube du hättest auch kein Bock lebenslang pro Tag X medikamente und Sprays zu inhalieren....

Grüsse von einem starken Asthmatiker, einem starkem Allergiker und ein bisschen wütenden Jonny

...


----------



## Raefael (18. März 2008)

Philtaylor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du bist nicht wirklich Elternvertreter.....
> 
> "Leghastheniker"
> "annerkannten"


Er/Sie ist Elternvertreter und keine Lehrkraft!

//Rafa


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

Dieser Thread reiht sich nahtlos in die Gruppe der Threads ein, die sich mit dem Thema „Was ist mit WoW los ?“ beschäftigen. 

Das jemand im Eifer des Gefechts mal Worte verdreht, das man nicht mehr Groß- und Kleinschreibung auseinanderhält, das mag ja noch alles angehen, aber dieses „Gangsta“ – Deutsch, das manche inzwischen drauf haben, ist nur noch zum Heulen. Dabei ist es vollkommen egal, ob diese Schreiberlinge das aus Coolness – Gründen machen oder weil sie es nicht besser können; es ist einfach nur entsetzlich. 

Und es ist nur ein Symptom für den Niedergang eines Spiels, das früher mal von einem gewissen Klientel gespielt wurde, und heute nur noch von einer Masse von „Spielern“ überschwemmt wird, die es nicht besser wissen. Schaut euch doch mal die Threads in den letzten Monaten an; immer wieder wird sich über den Stil der Spieler untereinander ausgelassen, oder man regt sich über die „Kiddies“ auf (damit meine ich nicht die Kinder vom biologischen Alter her sondern vom geistigen Alter her). Threads über „Haste mal 10 Gold, krichste mogen wieda“ bis hin zu „mach ma Port nach Shat“ sind hier die besten Beispiele. 

Blizzard wird gegen den Verfall der deutschen Rechtsschreibung nichts unternehmen, genauso wenig wie gegen die Menge an Leuten die ins Spiel rein kommen; im Gegenteil, diese Mengen bringen Geld, und man lässt sie gewähren. Das aber dabei gleichzeitig die alte Klientel, Leute die teilweise seit der Beta dabei sind, abspringen, und sich anderweitig orientieren, wird ignoriert, solange das Halbjahresergebnis stimmt. Das große Geheule bei Blizzard wird dann einsetzen, wenn sie feststellen müssen, das diese Masse zwar für einen kurzen Zeitraum Geld einbringt, aber diese Masse dann wieder nach kurzer Zeit wieder verschwindet, weil es einfach zu anstrengend wird.


----------



## redangle (18. März 2008)

/signed

Dies war für mich ein Grund nach ca. 5Monaten WOW spielen aufzuhören.
Wenn man im Chat nur noch irgendwelche Abkürzungen und Jargon an den Kopf geknallt bekommt, wo ich erstmal 5 Minuten entziffern muss, bevor man es Versteht. 
Bestes Beispiel für mich "IF" - Bis ich herausgefunden hatte was das ist, hab ich erstmal 20min in der Weltkarte verbracht. Und alle anderen Abkürzungen und unverständliches Zeug, hat es bei mir den Spielspass versaut.
Hab letztes Jahr mit WOW angefangen und deshalb war auch schon alles eingedeutscht. 

In anderen MMORPPG´s geht es doch auch ohne Abkürzungen. Und man bekommt noch detailierte Anweisungen, was man auch versteht.

Als Beispiel mal HDRO. Hier werden die Städtenamen und Instanzen noch ausgeschrieben im Chat. Oder auch die Wegbeschreibungen bekommt man dadurch auch sehr gut beschrieben.

Und zum Thema Rechtschreibung im Forum, will ich mich jetzt auch noch auslassen.
Bin Leader eines CS:S-Clans und haben auch ein eigenes Forum, usw. , was ja auch dazu gehört. 
Da wurden Sätze geschrieben, die musste ich erstmal 5mal lesen und dann noch selbst die richtige Satzstellung machen, bevor ich es verstehen konnte, was er von mir wollte. Dies wurde in den letzten Monaten so schlimm, das wir eine neue Regel einführen mussten.

Das im Forum die deutsche Rechtschreibung gilt und beachtet werden muss. Ansonsten wird der Beitrag/ Thema kommentarlos gelöscht.

Nach einigen gelöschten Themen, Beschwerden und Diskussionen wird diese Regel jetzt anstandslos umgesetzt.
Also es geht, wenn man es muss, auch von den Spielern, wo ich erst 5min "übersetzen" musste.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

@Calathiel

Ich glaube der dem das Zitat gehört meinte eher das schlimme Krankheiten die bei den Betroffenen noch nicht mal vorhanden sind als Ausrede benutzt werden um die eigene Faulheit dahinter zu verstecken.
Die Kinder / Jugendlichen werfen mit Sachen um sich die Sie irgendwann mal gehört haben ohne zu wissen wie schlimm so etwas sein kann (bin selber Allergiker).

Zumindest deute ich seinen Post so...

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Kritiker (18. März 2008)

Kann dem Threadersteller nur zustimmen.
Am schlimmsten ist es immer im Chat zu lesen, wie jemand etwas sucht: "hat wer", "kann wer", "will wer"
Es heißt jemand, verdammt!


----------



## Kordula (18. März 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Ich bin in einer Realschule als Elternvertreter tätig,wenn ihr wüsstet wie hoch der Anteil von annerkannten Leghasthenikern ist, wäret ihr wahrscheinlich erschrocken. Ich will hier nicht diese boa,alda usw Entschuldigen, aber um Vorsicht bitten wenn mal einer mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuss steht. Es könnte sich um einen Leghastheniker handeln.
> Grüsse




Wenns nach dem geht würden sich ja sämtliche Legastheniker in WOW rumtreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zum allgemeinen Thema muss ich sagen das ich damals bei Diablo 2 schon einiges ertragen musste aber was einem in WOW geboten wird ist schon ne Hausnummer.
Was es mit den Ausdrücken "chillen" oder "Alda" auf sich hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und will es auch irgendwie nicht.
Zudem muss ich sagen das mir diese "verenglischung" der Sprache gewaltig auf die Eier geht.
Warum kann ich net plündern sagen statt looten? (Hab 3 Wochen gebraucht  bis kapiert hab was das ist)
Warum heißt es Buffs statt Verstärkungszauber (Gut letzteres klingt blöd wär aber richtig)
aber nicht nur in WOW gehts so ab
Ich muss Tickets am Counter kaufen statt Karten am Schalter wenn ich ins Kino will.
Aus einem Hausmeister macht man mal schnell einen Facility manager oder eine Besprechung wird mal schnell in ein Teammeeting vergewaltigt.
Traurig das ganze aber leider wird das immer schlimmer.

PS: Kann mir bitte einer mal sagen was dieses "Mimimi" immer heissen soll??? Geht mir tierisch auf den Geist


----------



## Philtaylor (18. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Er/Sie ist Elternvertreter und keine Lehrkraft!
> 
> //Rafa



Trotzdem sollte man die deutsche Grammatik beherrschen.


----------



## Mepho (18. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich kann mich dem "Thread-Ersteller" nur anschließen!

Es ist schon erschreckend was man teilweise in den Foren liest, bzw. auf der Straße hört.

Es gab ja schon so manche fragwürdige politische Entscheidung, aber die neue Rechtschreibreform war für mich ein ganz klarer 

"Kniefall vor der Dummheit"!​
Gruß,
Mepho


----------



## PTY (18. März 2008)

Man sollte jedoch auch immer unterscheiden zwischen typischen Tippfehlern und Rechtschreibung. Im Forum kann man Tippfehler ja auch nachträglich noch ganz gut korrigieren, aber Ingame wird es etwas lästig, wenn man einen längeren Text tippt und in der Mitte des Textes etwas korrigieren möchte. Mit dem Standard-WoW-Chat ist es da nämlich nicht mehr möglich, dort den Cursor zu platzieren, da ich nicht mit WASD spiele, sondern mit den Pfeiltasten. Und diese funktionieren dann im Chat-Editor nicht mehr ...

Tippfehler erachte ich trotzdem als nicht so schlimm, weil man eigentlich ganz gut sehen kann, was gemeint war. Aber manche Leute benutzen weder Komma noch die richtige Rechtschreibung. Vielmehr schreiben viele mittlerweile nach Wortlaut. So wie es klingt, wird es geschrieben. Da man in der gesprochenen Sprache aber auch manche Wörter "schleifen" läßt, wird so schnell aus "Hammer" "Hamma".

Ich zitiere hier nur nochmal ein Beispiel, wo ich kein Wort verstanden habe und welches ein Spieler in diesem Forum wohl tatsächlich erfahren musste:

"EY mnach nuk un las MAge - dann gogo"

(Übersetzung: Der Schurke soll sappen und der Mage soll sheepen, dann soll der Krieger pullen)


----------



## Galadith (18. März 2008)

Ich mit Meinen 15 Jahren achte im Spiel jetzt nicht unbedingt auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung, jedoch halte ich mich an die deutsche Grammatik und vermeide sowas, wie z.B. HAMMA o.Ä.

MfG

Gala


----------



## Galadith (18. März 2008)

Kordula schrieb:


> PS: Kann mir bitte einer mal sagen was dieses "Mimimi" immer heissen soll??? Geht mir tierisch auf den Geist



"Mimimi" hat eigentlich keine richtige Bedeutug und steht für sowas wie:

,,Heul Doch!" usw.


----------



## Asphalaen (18. März 2008)

Dann äußer ich mich auch mal zu dem ganzen Thema:

Ich hab auch schon mehrfach richtig grauenvolle Posts gesehen, wo wirklich auf 1 Zeile mindestens 3 Rechtschreibfehler kommen... von der Grammatik mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Klar, Foren sind (wie weiter oben erwähnt) zum Informationsaustausch da... das ist die Sprache aber eigentlich auch nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem ist es für alle Beteiligten deutlich einfacher, eine Antwort zu geben, wenn eine Anfrage in einem klar strukturierten Post steht, als wenn man einfach (falsch geschriebene) Fragmente in den Raum wirft... Soooo viel Arbeit ist es auch nicht, das eigene Geschreibsel zumindest nach dem Schreiben nochmal durchzulesen... evtl. kann man auch schon mitdenken, während man schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit den Apostrophen ist auch noch so ne Sache... die gehören im Deutschen nicht hin... besonders nicht, wenn man dann Accents statt des (übrigends auch viel einfacher zu tippenden) *'* verwendet... Die, die ich hier verwende, sind ja gut... aber so was wie "Post´s" ist echt nix... zwar nicht sooo schlimm, aber man sollte es sich trotzdem nicht angewöhnen!

Zu der Ausrede, das hier sei kein Bewerbungsschreiben: 
Natürlich nicht... aber wenn ich mir manche Posts anschaue, dann glaub' ich, dass die Bewerbungsschreiben nicht unbedingt besser aussehen würden... 

Ingame schreibe ich auch oft ohne Beachtung der Groß-/Kleinschreibung, aber da find' ich das nicht so schlimm... die Sätze sind meistens kurz, so dass es einfach praktischer ist... aber gerade wenn man über ein bisschen kompliziertere Zusammenhänge schreiben will, d.h. der Text ein wenig länger wird, dann sollte die Form auch zum Inhalt passen... 

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Legasthenie halte ich persönlich für eine Art Modeausrede in heutiger Zeit... kann sein, dass ich damit alleine dastehe und manche das für böse halten... aber ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man wirklich so wenig Ahnung von seiner Muttersprache hat, dass andere deine geschriebene Sprache nicht mehr verstehen...

Find ich gut, dass das mal jemand hier anspricht, und nicht sofort nur Flames zurückkommen, wie es (leider) sonst in der WoW-Community heute so der Fall ist... darüber könnte ich auch noch mehr schreiben, hab' aber jetzt keine Lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aspha (kurz vorm Abi, 19... und seit Februar 2005 dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kordula (18. März 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> "Mimimi" hat eigentlich keine richtige Bedeutug und steht für sowas wie:
> 
> ,,Heul Doch!" usw.




Danke... jetzt weiss ich endlich was die wollen. Trotzdem find ichs immer noch doof   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. März 2008)

Möchte darauf hinweißen, dass ich gerade einzelne Postings gelöscht habe und hiermit auf einen Auszug aus unserer Netiquette verweißen:


> Wenn jemand provozieren möchte und auf sein Posting dann viele Antworten erhält, so hat er sein Ziel erreicht und wird so etwas vermutlich wiederholen. Wenn Sie ihn einfach ignorieren, so wird er merken, dass er mit seinen Provokationen nichts erreicht. In besonders unangenehmen Fällen sollten Sie allenfalls mit einen Hinweis auf diese Netiquette antworten.



Weiterhin frohes diskutieren.


----------



## walker20 (18. März 2008)

Man sollte schon respektieren, dass es Menschen mit Legasthenie gibt und das diese nicht einfach nur faul sind oder das eine Ausrede ist.
Allerdings sind diese massiven schriftsprachlichen Katastrophen schon nervig.
Da entstehen teilweise Gebilde, die man mit Fug und Recht schon nicht mehr als Sätze bezeichnen darf.
Ich achte meistens nicht mehr auf solche Einwürfe. Allerdings sollte man aber aufgeschlossen bleiben und die Qualität des Anliegens hinter einer solchen Formulierung nicht gleichsetzen mit der Qualität der Formulierung.


----------



## TheArea51 (18. März 2008)

oO
Ich meine viele Kiddies ingame haben derbe Rechschreib Probleme und sollten sich sorgen machen aber ich selber wenn ich im Raid bin und schnell was Schreibe kommt es öffters vor das mal ien Wort zweimal Schreibe oder eine Taste daneben drücke^^

Aber man merkt ja obs Versehentlich war oder der jenige nicht Schreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deasaster (18. März 2008)

> Möchte darauf hinweißen, dass ich gerade einzelne Postings gelöscht habe und hiermit auf einen Auszug aus unserer Netiquette verweißen:
> 
> ZITAT
> Wenn jemand provozieren möchte und auf sein Posting dann viele Antworten erhält, so hat er sein Ziel erreicht und wird so etwas vermutlich wiederholen. Wenn Sie ihn einfach ignorieren, so wird er merken, dass er mit seinen Provokationen nichts erreicht. In besonders unangenehmen Fällen sollten Sie allenfalls mit einen Hinweis auf diese Netiquette antworten.



Schreibt sich das nicht "hinweisen" ? 

Wenn es nur eine Provokation sein soll, bitte löschen!


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2008)

Meine Lieblings"fehler" sind immernoch "Mowl" (ich kann einfach niemanden ernst nehmen der so redet), "gluck" (soll klug heißen.... darüber die gluck diese Person ist schweige ich mich lieber aus) und Menschen, die ohne Punkt, Komma und Groß/Kleinschrebung mehr als 10 Zeilen schreiben... und das auch noch ohne Absätze. Es kostet mir einfach zu viel Zeit einen solchen Beitrag auseinander zu pflücken und zu entziffern. Vielleicht ist er inhaltlich noch nicht einmal schlecht, aber wenn man etwas hier rein schreibt will man doch für gewöhnlich, daß es gelesen wird. Dann sollte man es dem anderen auch so leicht wie möglich machen.... 

Was das Thema "Legastheniker" angeht: Ich denke viele Eltern machen es sich heutzutage viel zu einfach. Wenn ein Kind ab und an mal "durchdreht" und agressiv wird, dann hat es meist gleich AD(H)S. Wenn man sich mit den Eltern unterhält kommt meist raus, daß diese Kinder den ganzen Tag vor dem TV oder der Spielekonsole sitzen und nur selten rausgehen... ganz zu schweigen davon, daß die Eltern sich mal mit dem Kind intensiv beschäftigen. Kein Wunder, daß das Kind zu viel Energie hat und um Aufmerksamkeit ringt. Ähnlich ist es denke ich bei den Legasthenikern. Eltern sind zu faul oder zu uneinsichtig um sich mit der Rechtschreibschwäche ihres Kindes zu befassen, also ist es halt Legastheniker. Ist bequemer und man hat eine gute Ausrede. Ich mag nicht bestreiten, daß es relativ viele Legastheniker gibt, aber nicht in dem Maße wie sie hier im Forum anzutreffen sind.

Im Spiel benutze ich selbst öfter mal Abkürzungen und "denglische" Worte wie "wb" oder "vllt", aber meist einfach nur, weil ich gerade beschäftigt bin. Ich denke im Gildenchat versteht man das durchaus auch mal.... aber im Forum hat man Zeit und die sollte man sich auch nehmen.


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

Dieses „mimimimi“ stammt ursprünglich aus dem US – amerikanischen. Eine Figur aus der Muppets – Show spielte den Assistenten eines durchgedrehten Wissenschaftlers, und jedes Mal, wenn er als Versuchskaninchen herhalten musste, fing er an zu „weinen“; das hörte sich dann wie dieses „mimimimi“ an. 

Aber das selbst manchmal Moderatoren daneben greifen, wenn es um die deutsche Sprache geht, sieht man hier leider auch: 

hinweisen

verweisen


----------



## Hinack (18. März 2008)

Ich finde es auch SCHRECKLICH!
Im Spiel muss man nicht immer groß schreiben, aber in einem Forum kann man schon ab und an mal die Shift-Taste benutzen!
Und Absätze und Satzzeichen währen auch nett, es ist wirklich nicht toll eine Schriftwand ohne Satzzeichen zu lesen, ich höre dann meistens nach 1-2 Sätzen auf, weil mir meine Augen weh tun...

Man kann sich auch mal verschreiben, aber wenn man in einem Satz mehr als 5 Fehler hat, ist das schon bedenklich!

Es benutzen auch viel weniger Leute Wörter wie "bitte" oder "es wäre sehr nett wenn..." im Spiel, wenn sie fragen ob man sie zieht.

Wenn z.B. einer ankommt und sagt, "Zieh mich mal xyz" dann antworte ich "Hättest du bitte gesagt würd ich dich villeicht ziehen, aber so nicht."

MFG Hinack


----------



## Breggan (18. März 2008)

Asphalaen schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Legasthenie halte ich persönlich für eine Art Modeausrede in heutiger Zeit... kann sein, dass ich damit alleine dastehe und manche das für böse halten... aber ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man wirklich so wenig Ahnung von seiner Muttersprache hat, dass andere deine geschriebene Sprache nicht mehr verstehen...




Bitte erkundige dich erst einmal über das Krankheitsbild der sogenannten "Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche" bzw. Legasthenie bevor du solche Behauptungen in den Raum stellst. Inzwischen ist eine gewisse Vererbbarkeit nachweisbar, was auf einen Gendefekt schließen lässt. Mit mangelnder Kenntnis der Muttersprache hat das sicher nichts zu tun.


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2008)

Deasaster schrieb:


> Schreibt sich das nicht "hinweisen" ?



Der Hinweis wurde dann wohl von dir nicht verstanden, wahrgenommen oder ignoriert?


----------



## Garnalem (18. März 2008)

Rechtschreibung in einem Computerspiel muss nicht 100%ig sein, grade Abkürzungen, Vereinfachungen und permanente Kleinschreibung und kleinere Rechtschreib- und Flüchtigkeitsfehler sind okay. Aber mit Erschrecken stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass viele Spieler elementare Grundregeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht beherrschen und das wird in unserer heutigen Informationsgesellschaft immer wichtiger. Wer bildet schon gerne Menschen aus, die in einem Satz 3 Fehler einbauen? (Ich habe schon solche Bewerbungen gelesen!) WoW spielen ja, aber bitte die Bildung nicht vernachlässigen. Gut, mit 16 hatte ich auch keinen Bock und schlechte Noten, aber irgendwann rächt es sich und mit 20 oder 25 ärgert man sich schwarz, sich nicht früher bemüht zu haben. Und was mir noch dazu einfällt: Häufig tritt mangelnde Höflichkeit mit Rechtschreibfehlern auf: Wer nicht mal ordentlich fragen oder bitten kann sondern einfach fordert oder schreit, wird wahrscheinlich auch keine Hilfe bekommen.


----------



## Diadem (18. März 2008)

"Rechtschreibung der WoW Spieler" soll ja eigentlich das Thema sein. Die Art des Ausdrucks (Hamma etc.) ist ein anderes.

Wer eine Meinung hat, soll sie auch äußern dürfen, egal ob er der Rechtschreibung mächtig ist oder nicht.
Ein Absatz mit wahnsinnig vielen Rechtschreibfehlern ist nicht automatisch inhaltlich schlecht.

Grüße

Mechlon


----------



## snif07 (18. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Entschuldige aber da bist Du wohl etwas über das Ziel hinaus geschossen, es ging in diesem posting eher um die Thematik des beherrschens der eigenen Muttersprache. Das Beispiel mit dem Ausländer hinkt gewaltig.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch Legastheniker,  aber so viele?
> 
> //Rafa



wieso hinkt es?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bevor jemand urteilt sollte er sich erstmal alles mögliche vor augen halten.

ich kann es jedem an einem ganz simplen beispiel erklären.

meine mutter lebt seit 22 jahren in deutschland:
- war nie auf einer deutschen schule
- spricht aber fließend deutsch ohne aktzent

niemand würde vermuten das sie ursprünglich aus der cz kommt (wenn ihr mit ihr redet)
sie hat auch schon länger die deutsche staatsbürgerschaft... ist also eigentlich kein ausländer mehr.

würde sie hier in diesen beitrag ein paar sätze schreiben würdet ihr sie in der luft zerfetzen wg. rechtsschreibung, satzaufbau und sonderzeichen setzung.

sie konnte das ganze nicht wirklich erlernen.

wenn also jemand die rechtsschreibung nicht beherrscht kann es gründe wie diese haben was natürlich nicht auf jeden zutrifft aber das habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet... oder?


----------



## Kordula (18. März 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Dieses „mimimimi“ stammt ursprünglich aus dem US – amerikanischen. Eine Figur aus der Muppets – Show spielte den Assistenten eines durchgedrehten Wissenschaftlers, und jedes Mal, wenn er als Versuchskaninchen herhalten musste, fing er an zu „weinen“; das hörte sich dann wie dieses „mimimimi“ an.
> 
> Aber das selbst manchmal Moderatoren daneben greifen, wenn es um die deutsche Sprache geht, sieht man hier leider auch:
> 
> ...




Also doch.... dachte mir fast das es daher kommt. Der Assistent ist Beeker


----------



## Calathiel (18. März 2008)

> lso ich schließe mich deiner meinung an.
> Es ist manchmal echt erbermlich,wie auch andere sachen die mir in wow auffallen wie zb. ich war brd und da war ein paladin in meiner gruppe der der gilde ´noobs united´ angehörte und ich muss sagen so hat er auch gespielt oder hatte suche gruppe für bk an und wer kommt da in meine gruppe ein hunter namens evilknifel mit seinem begleiter basher,zack rechtsklich auf target gruppe verlassen wtf!
> Also ich selber habe mit meiner rechtschreibung große probleme nur ich arbeite dran aber wenn ich mich richtig konzenriere klappt es eigentlich schon.also ich überlese ja viele rechtschreibfehler ist ja kein problem kann jeden mal passieren ,wenn man noch einigermaßen versteht was der will nur wenn ich so manche threads dürchlese da wird mir manchmal sogar schwindellich,machmal werden sogar schon rechtschreibfehler in der überschrift gemacht da frage ich mich manchmal echt was diese leute erwarten was sie für antworten bekommen wenn man sieht wie viel mühe sie sich gegeben haben *top*.
> 3 tipps am rande:
> ...



jaja erbermlich ist es...
Schwindellich ist es ....

Weisste was ich finds schön, dass du daran arbeitest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ABER, wenn du schon meinst, du würdest dich verbessern, dann lass dir zuerst den Text korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Weil so wirkt es trotz allem nur lächerlich.. sry


----------



## Haloyakee (18. März 2008)

Hupfdole schrieb:


> Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Dass, was sich gelegentlich in den Channels abspielt ist schon ziemlich hart zu lesen.
> 
> Gut ist auch, wenn englische Begriffe verwendet werden und sich rausstellt, dass deren Benutzen keine wrikliche Ahnung von deren Übersetzung haben.
> 
> ...




Ganz ehrlich? Ja!


----------



## Tedbrown (18. März 2008)

Kann ich den meisten Vorrednern auch nur zustimmen!
Einige Texte in Foren und im Spiel selbst sind einfach nicht mehr (schön) zu lesen. Wenn Texte schon mit so einer Kindergarten-Sprache anfangen, dann lese ich direkt nicht mehr weiter. Whisper's im Spiel werden  ignoriert oder manchmal, bei guter Laune, wenigstens noch mit "Ich kann Dich so leider nicht verstehen" beantwortet.
Ich verlange ja keine großartige Interpunktion oder Groß-/Kleinschreibung im Spiel, aber wenigstens die Rechtschreibung und der Satzbau sollten stimmen, wenn es die Zeit zum Schreiben zuläßt.
Manchmal wünsche ich mir, die Relams würden nach Altersklassen aufgeteilt werden, zumindest so, dass es einen empfohlenen Altersbereich gibt. Ich denke viele Spieler würden sich dann etwas wohler fühlen. Sei es mit der Rechtschreib-Problematik oder auch mit dem Spielverhalten selbst....


----------



## Mînî (18. März 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> ich sehe es so: 2 der nettesten leute aus meiner gilde können nicht richtig schreiben. das hat bei denen nichts mit hektik oder nicht wollen zu tun, sondern es geht einfach nicht. trozdem unterhalte (schreibe) ich mit denen beiden mehr, als mit vielen anderen. ich sehe den menschen dahinter und betrachte den rest als i-püpfelchen. solange man es lesen kann, ist doch noch alles gut. und wenn man sich auf deren schreibe eingestellt hat, fällt es fast nicht mehr auf.
> natürlich ist es schön, wenn jeder sich an rechtschreibregeln hält und auch mal einen punkt oder absatz macht. aber: konntet ihr meinen post jetzt wesentlich schlechter lesen bzw. verstehen, obwohl ich mich mit absicht gegen groß-/kleinschreibung entschieden habe?




Ich denke, viele Menschen können aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht richtig schreiben! Aber ich denke gegen diese Leute war dieses Thema nicht gerichtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selber kenne auch einen. ;-) Der ist nett, hilfsbereit und lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema:

Nein, du bist nicht der Einzige!!
Es mag vielleicht viele Menschen geben, die das nicht KÖNNEN.  Aber, wenn ich im SucheNachGruppe-Channel sehe, dass so viele "dan" mit "dann" und "wen" mit "wenn" verwechseln, alles mit A am Ende abkürzen... dann harkts aber! Da ich mitbekomme, dass es oft die 12-14-Jährigen sind, frage ich mich ernsthaft, was die in der Schule im Deutschunterricht veranstalten?! Ich meine OK - man kann ja mal mit dem Nachbarn reden, aber so viele haben alle das gleiche Problem. Vielleicht sind das auch die "unfähigen" Lehrer.

Naja, viel Spaß beim


----------



## zificult (18. März 2008)

einfach mal nich rumheulen -.-


----------



## Trullinchen (18. März 2008)

_*Inhalt, Form, Ausdruck und Rechtschreibung bilden eine Einheit.
Waren mal Werte die vor Jahrzehten gelehrt wurden.
*_
Im Zeitalter der heutigen z.B. musikalischen Vorbilder, 
wundert es mich nicht, daß ein gewisser Sprachverfall eintitt.
Es wird uns doch täglich über einschläge Musiksender nahe gebracht, 
daß dieser Sprachgebrauch so cool, hip und in ist.

Ich bin zwar selbst nicht das Deutschgenie, 
lese aber erst die Vorschau und poste dann.
Ok, mit der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung stehe ich auf Kriegsfuß.
Einer Kuh die Jahrzehnte lang Milch gegeben hat gewöhnt man nicht das Bier geben  an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(schade eigentlich)

Axso, die Signatur ist er als Spaß aufzufassen.
_Leide manchmal an Tatsaturkrebs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (selbstironie)
_

@ B1uub hab Deinen ersten guten Kommentar gelesen.
Respekt und Signatur auch geändert. Was ist da denn los ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoril (18. März 2008)

Morgen,

ich finde es sehr gut, dass dieses Thema endlich angesprochen wird. Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Mich stört die Rechtschreibung von anderen Leuten auch sehr oft. Nicht, dass ich es nicht verstehe, dass jemand nicht alle Regeln kennt / kann. Nein, ich kann auch nicht alle, jedoch kann man sich doch bemühen. Wenn man "nur" Nomen groß schreibt, reicht es meiner Meinung nach schon, den Post / Thread gleich viel besser zu präsentieren. Zum Thema Abkürzung gebe ich nur das sinnloseste Beispiel, das ich kenne..

"k" -> Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo sind wir eigentlich, dass man "Ok" noch abkürzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2008)

Also mich stoert es nicht solange es Rahmen hat und keine *kiddie* Woerter hat(z.b:alda/alta shitey)
(Ich habe mich bemueht keine Rechtschreibfehler zu machen...ausnahmsweise mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
/edith
ich bin stegaleniker^^
nein, was ein scherz hab in deutsch ne 3 und gehe gym


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Hamma' 'aba' oder 'Alta' sollen keine Abkürzungen sein sondern sind eine lautsprachliche Ausdrucksweise, will sagen man schreibt wie man spricht.

Die meisten von uns werden, wenn sie ehrlich sind, nicht "das ist aber HammER" sagen sondern eben "Hamma", und so wirds denn eben auch geschrieben (gilt auch für Alta und aba).

Irgendwann gewöhnen sich alle dran und der Duden wird geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Dies war für mich ein Grund nach ca. 5Monaten WOW spielen aufzuhören.



Also ist das ganze Internet für dich überhaupt nicht geeignet. Gehe davon aus, dass du dich weder in einem Chat noch in sonstigen Online spielen aufhältst.

Jedes Spiel entwickelt seine eigene Sprache. Ist nun mal so, da man oft nicht die Zeit hat so zu schreiben, als würde man einen Brief schreiben. Das gleiche gilt auch für Foren. 

Das Problem ist aber nicht, dass die Leute nicht schreiben können, sondern in der Eile den Text nicht überprüfen. 

Ich persönlich stelle mir das recht stressig vor, in einem Chat dauernt den Text zu prüfen. Bis dahin ist das Fenster bereits so weit fortgeschritten, dass ich nicht mehr genau weiß, was der andere geschrieben hat.

Aber ich finde es immer interessant, dass viele immer nur eine Seite sehen, anstatt auch mal an die andere zu denken. 90% der Poster würde ich nur zugerne in einen Rethorik-, Präsentationskurs schicken. Denn jeder schreibt, wie schlimm das ist, aber keiner zeigt Gründe auf, lieber hören sogar manche auf zu spielen als nachzudenken.

Das meiste, was hier geschrieben wird, auch in diesem Thread, ist keine Diskussion sondern nur Frustpostings. Eine Diskussion beginnt man mit Pro- und Contra, und nicht mit "Was ist hier wieder alles so schlimm". Kein Wunder, dass viele dann mit "mimimi" ankommen.

Manche sollten sich wirklich erst einmal an die eigene Nase fassen, bevor sie über andere sprechen. Leider ist das Forum zu einem Frustablassventil geworden. Dieser Thread ist leider auch nichts anderes.

Weder der TE noch die anderen haben sich darüber Gedanken gemacht, dass das Internet ein schnellebiges Medium ist und man möglichst versucht schnell etwas an den Mann zu bringen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Dass das manchmal auch nötig ist, wie z.B. bei Onlinespielen, darüber haben sich in diesem Thread die wenigsten Gedanken gemacht.

Anstatt sich darüber zu beschweren, sollte man sich zumindestens auch Gedanken gemacht haben, ob das überhaupt einen Grund hat. Ein Chat ist was anderes als einen Brief zu schreiben.

Was mich stört, ist eher in Real, das ausländische Dialekt der inländischen Jugendlichen. Also zu meiner Zeit war das noch ein Dialekt von ausländischen Mitbürger, heutzutage spricht anscheinend jeder Jugendliche so.

Ahja und interessant ist auch die Reaktion auf das Post der Elternvertretung, die das mit Legasthenie ein wenig verharmlosen wollte. Diese wird dann gleich auf ihre Rechtschreibfehler hingewiesen, anstatt auf das Thema selbst einzugehen. Das zeigt meiner Meinung nach von keiner Intelligenz, da eine Diskussionsbereitschaft anscheinend gar nicht gegeben ist. Ist halt wieder nur ein unnötiger Frustthread. Wie gesagt zwischen so zu tun, als wäre man intellektuell, und intellektuell zu sein, ist ein großer Unterschied. 

Selbstverständlich werden die sogenannten "Intellektuellen" unter euch, auch mein Post nach Rechtschreibfehler prüfen, anstatt auf das Thema einzugehen. Das ist man ja hier gewohnt.

Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich noch viel Spaß beim Frust ablassen.


----------



## Valiel (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Wenigstens sehe ich das nicht alleine so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich sag dir woher solche dämliche Ausdrücke kommen! Die kommen mit dem Hiphop, dem Rap und solchem Scheiß von Amerika hier nach Deutschland. 
Du kannst dir ja gerne mal Texte anhören von den Spinnern die sowas produzieren. Bestes Beispiel sind so Döspaddel wie Bushido, Sido oder Eko fresh. Was die für Ausdrücke in ihren Texten benutzen ist nicht mehr feierlich. Und das mittags im Fernsehn, wenn Kinder zuschauen könnten!

Dieses ganze Gangster-Rap/HipHop gehabe ist einfach nur der größte scheiß der hier in Deutschland hätte passieren können. Die ganze Jugend verblödet mehr und mehr.

Da bleib ich lieber beim Rock/Metal, deren Texte sind vllt. auch manchmal nicht ganz okay, aber wenigstens ist die Szene nicht so asozial. 

Grüße


----------



## Tordil (18. März 2008)

Ein sehr nettes Beispiel, welches man auf meinem Server regelmäßig antrifft, sind Personen, die ebenfalls das Kloster besuchen wollen und Mitspieler für "Bibiotek" suchen...

Nun, mir passiert es auch oft, wenn ich gerade keine Lust habe mich anzustrengen oder einen Satz zu korrigieren, dass ich den ein oder anderen Tippfehler nicht korrigiere, oder es vergesse.
Gerne bringe ich auch die Groß-Klein-Schreibung durcheinander (Leichtsinnsfehler)...

Von daher habe ich durchaus Verständnis wenn es In-Game hin und wieder zu solchen Sätzen kommt.
Aber dennoch verstehe ich es nicht, warum man sich nicht wenigstens um einen guten Tonfall oder Rechtschreibung bemüht, wenn man offensichtlich etwas von der Community möchte (z.b. ein Forums-Post, oder eben ein Gruppen-Gesuch)


Nur um Vorweg zu greifen...nein, ich bin keine 42 Jahre und spießig. Ich bin selbst gerade mal junge 23 Jahre und der Intelektuelle Verfall deutscher Jugend stört mich zunehmend.

Es geht doch sogar schon soweit, dass in der Stadt, in der ich wohne, Kinder die in Deutschland aufgewachsen sind und von gebürtig deutschen Eltern erzogen wurden, gebrochen Deutsch reden...muss dass denn sein?

Ich sehe es ein, das diverse Internet-Sprach-Phänomene (Leet-Speak z.B.) hin und wieder Witzig wirken und den entsprechenden Satz vielleicht aufwerten mögen (Shice, goil, etc) aber muss man es denn übertreiben und nur noch auf die Art kommunizieren?

Ich für meinen Teil, gehe dennoch mit guten Beispiel voran. Ich verkneif mir ein "LFG hexer für BT, Port steht, geht sofort los" und schreibe stattdessen etwa "Wir suchen noch einen Mitspieler (vorzugsweise Hexenmeister) für den Schwarzen Tempel. Wir können porten und es kann dann sofort los gehn."

Kostet mich gerade mal 5sec mehr meines wertvollen Lebens - lässt mich aber nicht kindisch wirken. Und ich bin sicher, jemand dem das mindestens genauso wichtig ist wie mir, wird sich dann eher für meine Gruppe entscheiden, als für die der Tipp-Faulen...


Tordil
aka Arethor - Krag'Jin


PS: Unsere Gilde vertritt diese Ansichten - falls sich jemand damit identifizieren kann und er noch gleichgesinnte Gefährten sucht, sei er herzlich eingeladen sich uns anzuschliessen :-)


----------



## darkfabs (18. März 2008)

> Worte werden abgekürzt wie z.B. Hammer = Hamma



Hamma ist Dialekt und in einem Spiel wird halt meistens Dialekt geschrieben, kommt halt mir so vor wenn ich in einer Gruppe bin.


----------



## Tikume (18. März 2008)

Ein großes Problem ist sicherlich, dass die Leute ihre Posts nicht gegenlesen. Niemand erwartet in einem Forum perfekte Rechtschreibung, aber bei manchen machwerken wird schnell klar dass der Benutzer nicht das geringste Maß an Sorgfalt hat walten lassen.

Und wenn die leser eines Threads erst rätseln müssen was der Ersteller sagen wollte wird es eben unschön. Letztendlich ist das auch ein Ausdruck der Verachtung gegenüber den Leuten die hier auch noch im Forum unterwegs sind.

Sicher gibt es Legastheniker, aber dass 60% der Wow Spieler solche sind mag ich nicht glauben.


----------



## Mînî (18. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Ich sag dir woher solche dämliche Ausdrücke kommen! Die kommen mit dem Hiphop, dem Rap und solchem Scheiß von Amerika hier nach Deutschland.
> Du kannst dir ja gerne mal Texte anhören von den Spinnern die sowas produzieren. Bestes Beispiel sind so Döspaddel wie Bushido, Sido oder Eko fresh. Was die für Ausdrücke in ihren Texten benutzen ist nicht mehr feierlich. Und das mittags im Fernsehn, wenn Kinder zuschauen könnten!
> 
> Dieses ganze Gangster-Rap/HipHop gehabe ist einfach nur der größte scheiß der hier in Deutschland hätte passieren können. Die ganze Jugend verblödet mehr und mehr.
> ...



Dito! Ein paar HipHopper sind mal ganz ok, weil sie ein bisschen in der Birne haben!
Und habt ihr schonmal so einen "Rapper" gesehen, der über 22 Jahre ist? Wenn ja, dann "rapt" er oder ist so dumm wie eine Scheibe Toast. Manche hören es vielleicht noch, aber halt nicht so extrem wie mit der Hose die die anhaben etc.


----------



## Lorhinger (18. März 2008)

Besonders lustig ist in diesem Zusammenhang für einen, zugegebenermaßen älteren Spieler mit 42, wenn man sich dann sagen lassen muß:

"Ey Alta, du weihst ja echt nikx, hasse deinen Char wohl von ibee"

Und dieses vor dem Hintergrund, daß ich nicht sofort weiß, was diverse Kürzel und Aussagen in MEINER Sprache eventuell zu bedeuten hätten.

Das führt mittlerweile dazu, daß ich Instanzen und Dungeons nur noch mit Leuten spiele, die ich kenne, die ich verstehe.

Und an den Threaderöffner: Danke, daß es jemand als Thema aufgefasst hat, wundert mich aber nur, daß es nicht ab dem zweiten Beitrag als überflüssig abgetan wurde, wie es ja zu 90% in diesem Forum der Fall ist.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> "Ey Alta, du weihst ja echt nikx, hasse deinen Char wohl von ibee"



Genau das meine ich. Auch im Real wird nicht anderster gesprochen. Mir stehen die Haare zu berge wenn ich sowas höre.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (18. März 2008)

@Lorhinger /sign

bin auch 40 und verstehe das manchmal wirklich nicht, was so mancher von mir will...auf Nachfrage bekommt man dann nur dumme Sprüche um die Ohren gehauen. Auch deswegen spiele ich lieber nur mit Leuten, die ich kenne und im TS muss ich mir das "gechille"? wirtklich auch nicht antun


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Aus welchem Dialekt soll denn bitte "Hamma" kommen @darkfabs ?

Mir ist keine Sprache bekannt wo das Wort vorkommt.

Übrigens finde ich diesen Thread sehr angenehm und bis auf winzige Ausreißer noch sehr sachlich.

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2008)

Ich empfehle immer, bei der Verwendung von Firefox, das Wörterbuch-Plugin zu installieren. Das bereinigt schon einige Ecken und Kanten. ;-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Tordil schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil, gehe dennoch mit guten Beispiel voran. Ich verkneif mir ein "LFG hexer für BT, Port steht, geht sofort los" und schreibe stattdessen etwa "Wir suchen noch einen Mitspieler (vorzugsweise Hexenmeister) für den Schwarzen Tempel. Wir können porten und es kann dann sofort los gehn."
> Kostet mich gerade mal 5sec mehr meines wertvollen Lebens - lässt mich aber nicht kindisch wirken.



Hmm ich mag so einen Satz generell auch lieber! 
Dennoch entwickelt  jede Subkultur eine eigen Sprache und so auch WOW. Abkürzungen wie lol, omg, LFG, cu, HF etc. sind sinvoll und sparen Schreiberei für die, die eben nicht so gerne oder so gut tippen. (außer natürlich man macht echtes RP!)

Ein Text im Chat wie: "LFG hexer für BT, Port steht, geht sofort los" finde ich weder unhöflich noch sprachzersetzend sondern eher Ausdruck davon, dass derjenige lieber spielen als Schreiben möchte und sich somit auf das Notwendigste beschränkt. Es ist verständlich und der Chat wird nicht so überflutet.

Das ist somit ein ganz anderes Problem und sollte mit der Rechtschreibproblematik nicht vermengt werden finde ich.


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein großes Problem ist sicherlich, dass die Leute ihre Posts nicht gegenlesen. Niemand erwartet in einem Forum perfekte Rechtschreibung, aber bei manchen machwerken wird schnell klar dass der Benutzer nicht das geringste Maß an Sorgfalt hat walten lassen.
> 
> Und wenn die leser eines Threads erst rätseln müssen was der Ersteller sagen wollte wird es eben unschön. Letztendlich ist das auch ein Ausdruck der Verachtung gegenüber den Leuten die hier auch noch im Forum unterwegs sind.
> 
> Sicher gibt es Legastheniker, aber dass 60% der Wow Spieler solche sind mag ich nicht glauben.


Respekt,wieder kurz, prägnant und präzise geantwortet...
das ist jetzt das zweite Mal das ich ein Post von dir zu 100% unterschreiben kann. Tikume, ich glaub ich werde noch ein Fan von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Kordula: wollte auch schon googeln wie der "mimimi"-Assistent hiess, als ich gesehen habe, dass du Beeker geschrieben hast...you made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

@Tordil: danke für das „Kompliment“. Allerdings bin ich schon über das von Dir genannte Alter hinaus, und fühle mich keineswegs spießig, aber das hängt wohl auch damit zusammen, das ich aufgrund meines Berufs sehr viel mit jungen Menschen zu tun habe. ^^

Was nun die gern und oft genannte Legasthenie angeht, so kann man nur sagen, das diese real existierende Krankheit auch gerne von den Eltern missbraucht wird, um zu vertuschen, das die Eltern sich nicht genug mit die Lese- und Rechtsschreibproblemen ihrer Kinder auseinander setzen, da ja so etwas Zeit kostet. Allerdings scheinen gerade Legastheniker von WoW angezogen zu werden wie Fliegen vom Honig. 

Ein Hauptproblem bzgl. mangelnder Deutschkenntnisse heutzutage ist in den ersten vier Schuljahren zu sehen. Schaut man sich an, wie die „lieben Kleinen“ dort behandelt werden, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn sie dann in den weiterführenden Schulen kaum Kenntnisse von Grammatik und Rechtsschreibung haben, und diese dann dort erst mühsam erlernen müssen.


----------



## Lorhinger (18. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm ich mag so einen Satz generell auch lieber!
> Dennoch entwickelt  jede Subkultur eine eigen Sprache und so auch WOW. Abkürzungen wie lol, omg, LFG, cu, HF etc. sind sinvoll und sparen Schreiberei für die, die eben nicht so gerne oder so gut tippen. (außer natürlich man macht echtes RP!)
> 
> Ein Text im Chat wie: "LFG hexer für BT, Port steht, geht sofort los" finde ich weder unhöflich noch sprachzersetzend sondern eher Ausdruck davon, dass derjenige lieber spielen als Schreiben möchte und sich somit auf das Notwendigste beschränkt. Es ist verständlich und der Chat wird nicht so überflutet.
> ...



und was heisst nun LFG??

EDIT: THX Lokibu


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

Hessisches Dialekt:

Hamma = Haben wir!

P.S.: LFG heißt : Looking for Group


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (18. März 2008)

Gamespezifische Abkürzungen sind auch voll in Ordnung..versteht jeder und weiss jeder, was er damit anzufangen hat. Die meisten stört wohl eher diese Slangsprache und willkürlich Abkürzungen.


----------



## webtobi (18. März 2008)

Das SCHRECKLICHSTE verballhornte Wort: dayli

Was zum Teufel soll das bedeuten? O.o Wenn man schon Englisch bzw. Denglisch schreiben muss, dann doch bitte ohne diese grausamen Fehler, dann verwendet doch bitte das Wort tägliche Quest oder sowas, aber doch nicht dayli? auch schön in pluralen wie daylys etc. verwendet, da krieg ich echt die Krätze wenn ich das ungefähr 100 mal am Tag im Chat lese...


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

Du weißt schon, dass WoW eigentlich ein englisches Spiel ist und die meisten deutschen Spieler mit der englischen Version angefangen haben?


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Ich denke es geht nicht wirklich nur um die Abkürzungen @Ohrensammler.

Es ist die Mischung aus geistigem Dünnsinn gepaart mit Abkürzungen die dann auch noch falsch geschrieben werden, eben wie Tikume sagt die Verachtung bzw. nicht Achtung der Mitmenschen (echt hart Ausgedrückt).
Fragt doch mal die Leute was AFK bedeutet oder Rofl oder lol.
Die meisten benutzen es und dank der Emotefunktion in WOW kommt bei lol wenigstens noch ein lachen aus dem Charakter.

P.S. und ganz deiner Meinung @ZAM

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein großes Problem ist sicherlich, dass die Leute ihre Posts nicht gegenlesen. Niemand erwartet in einem Forum perfekte Rechtschreibung, aber bei manchen machwerken wird schnell klar dass der Benutzer nicht das geringste Maß an Sorgfalt hat walten lassen.
> 
> Und wenn die leser eines Threads erst rätseln müssen was der Ersteller sagen wollte wird es eben unschön. Letztendlich ist das auch ein Ausdruck der Verachtung gegenüber den Leuten die hier auch noch im Forum unterwegs sind.



Da trennen sich eben die Faulen von den Unwissenden.
Der Faule würde beim Gegenlesen die meisten Fehler finden, es interessiert ihn aber eben nicht. 
Der Unwissende kann seinen Text 100x lesen, es würde nichts ändern. 

Man kann halt schwer erkennen, zu welcher Gruppe der Poster gehört.


P.S. Machwerke und Leser schreibt man groß, und vor dass mit doppel s kommt ein Komma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

@Ohrensammler: Mit der Sprache der "Subkultur" hast Du vollkommen recht, und Ausdrücke wie "lol", "cu" etc. sind im Internet, speziell im Chatbereich entstanden. Auch gegen die Verwendung innerhalb des Chats von WoW spricht nichts.

Aber was einfach hier vielen auf die Nerven geht, ist die Verwendung einer Sprache, die man als Normalsterblicher einfach nicht mehr verstehen kann, wenn man keinen Dolmetscher dabei hat. Und die direkt darauf folgende Beschimpfung als Noob, Kacknoob etc. wenn man höflich nachfragt, was denn nun das Gegenüber genau sagen wollte, ist auch immer ein Schlag unter die Gürtellinie.


----------



## Naf! (18. März 2008)

Gibt es nicht diese Option, ein bestehendes Wort z.b. Dayli durch ein eigenes zu ersetzen?
So das, jedesmal wenn jemand Dayli schreibt, an der stelle Tagesquest steht. Oder ist
das ein anderes Spiel gewesen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich empfehle immer, bei der Verwendung von Firefox, das Wörterbuch-Plugin zu installieren. Das bereinigt schon einige Ecken und Kanten. ;-)



firefox ist einfach klasse

ich bin zampatisant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
LordofDemons


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Da trennen sich eben die Faulen von den Unwissenden.



Hier im Forum trifft das zu. Im Chat möchte ich jedenfalls keine ellenlange Sätze lesen, wie soll ich da gleichzeitig lesen und Mobs erschlagen.


----------



## saNjiii (18. März 2008)

entchanter -.- bestes Beispiel dafür, dass man keine englischen Begriffe benutzen sollte wenn man kein Plan hat, was sie bedeuten.

Es heißt enchanter.

und rouges gibts auch net...


----------



## Oberan (18. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ne das mein voller Ernst. Wenn Du das so siehst, kann´s mir übrigens auch vollkommen Schnuppe sein, oder?
> Wenn Du schon eine Ausbildung gemacht hast, dann anscheinend nicht ein Handwerklicher Beruf oder?
> Wenn doch, geh mal Insider lernen. Im Gegensatz zum "Schweisserstempel" z.B. ist meine Aktion noch weit untertrieben.
> Weicht jetzt zwar wieder komplett vom Thema ab, aber naja flame ruhig weiter.




Hehe, ich habe zwar Elektroniker gelernt, aber bei den Metallern, die einen Raum weiter waren musste so ein "Klugscheißer" mal Anlauffarben aus der Werkzeugausgabe holen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der ist auch gute fünf Mal gelaufen, bevor sich die Ausbilder und der Meister an der Ausgabe das Lachen echt nicht mehr verkneifen konnten. Dafür war er von da an auch relativ ruhig. 

Ich denke manchmal sind solche Methoden gar nicht verkehrt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Back to Topic:

Rechtschreibfehler in Foren kann man auch ganz einfach vermeiden, wenn man einen Rechtschreibprüfer installiert. Der markiert dann Fehlerhafte Wort so schön rot. Und wer sowas nicht im Browser hat, kann den Text ja auch erst in einem Textverarbeitungsprogramm schreiben und das da prüfen lassen (Ich weiß geht nicht wenn man online spielt). Aber selbst im Forum machen sich die wenigsten die Mühe das mal zu überlesen. Die Legastheniker mal außen vor. Meine Tochter ist auch eine solche, aber auch die findet eine Menge Fehler, wenn Sie es noch mal liest. Wenn wir zu Hause Diktate mit Ihr üben, liest sie das hinterher immer noch mehrfach drüber, dabei findet Sie selber mehr als 80% der Fehler. Es geht also, wenn man will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawai (18. März 2008)

mir hat mal einer ingame geschrieben:

*du balken hoch*
was heißt das?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

Jaenkman schrieb:


> Aus welchem Dialekt soll denn bitte "Hamma" kommen @darkfabs ?
> 
> Mir ist keine Sprache bekannt wo das Wort vorkommt.
> 
> ...



das mit "hamma" hat ja erst so brutal angefangen mit dem lied von culcha candela

du bist hamma, wie du dich bewegst ...  *sing*


----------



## Next Exitus (18. März 2008)

InGame ist es mir eigentlich egal. Wer aber dann wirklich gar nicht mehr schreiben kann und da wurden oben ja auch einige Beispielsätze vorgeschrieben ^^ der wird gar nicht mehr ernst genommen.

Und in Foren in denen der Threadersteller schon so krass anfängt wird nicht weiter gelesen. Außerdem werden Beiträge bei denen Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht stimmen sofort übersprungen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Jaenkman schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht nicht wirklich nur um die Abkürzungen @Ohrensammler.
> 
> Es ist die Mischung aus geistigem Dünnsinn gepaart mit Abkürzungen die dann auch noch falsch geschrieben werden, eben wie Tikume sagt die Verachtung bzw. nicht Achtung der Mitmenschen (echt hart Ausgedrückt).
> Fragt doch mal die Leute was AFK bedeutet oder Rofl oder lol.
> Die meisten benutzen es und dank der Emotefunktion in WOW kommt bei lol wenigstens noch ein lachen aus dem Charakter.



Also ich bin der Ansicht persönlich der deutschen Sprache weitgehend mächtig zu sein.
Dennoch benutze ich Ingame gerne dir einschlägigen Abkürzungen und sprachlichen Besonderheiten, weil ich Ingame nicht gerne viel Schreibe. Ist ja kein Textadventure.

Also auch von mir kannst du locker nen Satz lesen wie: 4/5 suchen DD für Botahero. Kann dann losgehen.

Ich könnte auch schreiben: "Unsere Gruppe besteht bereits aus vier Mitgliedern, Wir suchen nur noch einen beliebigen Damagedealer für die Instanz Botanikum im heroischen Modus. Wir können dann auch sofort anfangen."
Aber muss das sein? Der Chat wird zugemüllt und ich bekomme Blasen an den Fingern.


----------



## Euro - Tirion (18. März 2008)

hmmm kann die leute hier nur teilweise verstehen.
ich meine , ich schreibe selber oft falsches, aber nicht weil ich es nicht kann, sondern weil ich die tasten falsch drücke ...
dann kommt schonmal sowas wie :
udn -> und
asu -> aus
frü -> für

aba es ist doch nit so dass man das dann nit mehr lesen kann.
genauso mit groß/klin schreibung...im englischen und in vielen anderen sprachen gibts das auch nit und die leute wissen trotzdem was ein nomen ist und was ein verb. wenn ihr das nit auf die reihe kriegt würd ich euch eher mal nen grammatik-kurs anbieten...was subjekt, prädikat und sonstige satzteile sind müsste eigentlich jeder auf die reihe bekommen, vorallem die , die hier rumheulen...

wie ihr vllt seht schriebe auch ich ohne groß/klein-schreibung und vertue mich auch häufig , jedoch nur in der "freizeit". ich habe keine lust meine lebenszeit mit rechtschriebfehler korrigieren und text nochmals durchlesen zu verschwenden... solange man das noch lesen kann , ist doch alles okay ! natürlich kann mans übertreiben und vorallem WeNn MaN sO sChReIbT...
dâss hâSSé Ich aûch.....
Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, obwohl ich im spiel oder in foren, bzw. im chat solche sprache benutze stehe ich in der 9. klasse aufm gymnasium glatt 1 in deutsch...es heißt nicht sofort dass einer dumm ist oder seine meinung nicht zählt, nur weil er 3 rechtschreib fehler macht...


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> du balken hoch



Ist das nicht ein Zitat aus "Tarzan" ?  Wo er den Baum hochklettern will?


----------



## Oberan (18. März 2008)

darkfabs schrieb:


> Hamma ist Dialekt und in einem Spiel wird halt meistens Dialekt geschrieben, kommt halt mir so vor wenn ich in einer Gruppe bin.




Was ist denn "Hamma" für ein Dialekt???? Das Wort kommt aus einem Lied. 

Wie würde das bitte aussehen wenn alle Ihren Dialekt schreiben? Ich verstehe manche Leute so schon nicht wenn Sie Dialekt sprechen, wenn Sie den auch noch schreiben würden, dann verstehe ich bald gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

hawai schrieb:


> mir hat mal einer ingame geschrieben:
> 
> *du balken hoch*
> was heißt das?



Naja wenn du mit deiner Freundin das erste mal allein bist und es passiert nix könnte sie das vielleicht fragen ?


----------



## BigBearBuddy (18. März 2008)

Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die wissen gar nicht mal, dass sie überhaupt etwas falsch schreiben.
Bestes Beispiel ist mein Schwager. Der schreibt immer beim Chatten: Ich hohle mir mal ein Bier.
Ich denke mir immer mein Teil...
Das Schlimme ist ja, wenn du die Leute darauf aufmerksam machst, wirst Du
a) übel beschimpft und b) auf die Ignorier-Liste gepackt.
Gut ich bin 35 Jahre alt und hatte im Diktat immer gute Noten, nur beim Aufsatz und im Schreibmaschinenkurz war ich nicht wirklich eine Leuchte.
Auch ich tippe manchmal schneller als mein Gehirn bestimmte Dinge verarbeitet, habe schon mal Wörter im Kopf, die noch gar nicht dran sind und schreibe diese dann hin.
Gegen Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Buchstabenverdreher bzw. -vertipper sage ich ja nichts.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Was ist denn "Hamma" für ein Dialekt???? Das Wort kommt aus einem Lied.



Hab ich doch bereits mehrere Posts vorher geschrieben.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> Ich habe sicherlich auch keine perfekte Rechtschreibung, aber was man teilweise in den Foren oder im Spiel selber liest, ...................


blablabla.... und? Wayne interessiert es? Wenn mich bei der Rechtschreibung mal etwas aufregt dann nur, wenn es so schlecht ist, dass man nicht mal den Inhalt versteht. Ansonsten ist das sowas von scheiss egal. 
Mich regt dein Senf hier viel mehr auf. Immer diese Besserwisserei...so wie Dutzende von anderen Beiträgen die man hier ständig liest. Irgendwie meinen hier viele den Moralapostel spielen zu müssen.
Die Kiddys müssen selber in ihrem Leben damit klar kommen. Berufetechnisch gesehen, werden sie sich früher oder später umstellen müssen, weil mit ihrer Wortwahl wie "Hamma" statt "Hammer" werden sie da nicht weit kommen.


----------



## Rastas (18. März 2008)

Moin!
Auch ich bin deiner Meinung! Ein wenig Rechtschreibung sollte von jedem Spieler der das Mindestalter zu WoW (12 Jahre) erreicht hat verlangbar sein: Und wenn die Texte nur die sprachlichen Finessen und den Wortgebrauch eines 1.Klasse Diktates haben - na und? So lernt man dazu und es ist bestimmt richtiger als so manches Kiddie,das sich,trotz mangelnder Deutschleistungen,auch noch mit der flam0rRoxXxOr-Sprache und dem Denglischen versucht!

MfG Rasti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

Kennt Ihr das? Hamma Hamma?

Heißt "Haben wir einen Hammer?". Ein gemmisch aus hessischen Dialekt und dem o. g. Hammer.


----------



## Naf! (18. März 2008)

Speak Hessisch or Die!


----------



## Oberan (18. März 2008)

Naf! schrieb:


> Speak Hessisch or Die!




Dann sterbe ich lieber.


----------



## Dodelik (18. März 2008)

Find das arg übertrieben.

Was interessierts mich ob mein Mitspieler ordentlich schreiben kann.

Hauptsache man versteht ihn, wie auch immer.

Bin ja froh wenn die Leute überhaupt irgendwas schreiben, was sowieso schon selten der fall is.


Ich zock lieber mit leuten die nich schreiben können als mit zombies die über stunden hinweg ihr maul nich aufbekommen.

DAS find ich viel ätzender.

Und die Leute die sich hier über so eine unwichtige scheisse aufregen tragen dazu bei das manche leute ihr maul vor scham oder was weiß ich garnicht mehr aufbekommen.

Wenn Ihr meint den Oberlehrer spielen zu müssen, dann studiert pädagogik und macht was dagegen.


----------



## DoofDilla (18. März 2008)

Es freut mich dass dieses Thema nicht sofort, wie sonst meistens üblich, mit "mmimimi" und "...wayne" Kommentaren abgehandelt wird.

Ich habe dieses Forum selten in so einer Einigkeit erlebt. Warscheinlich fühlen sich von der Thematik auch eher die etwas reiferen (nicht unbedingt auf das Alter bezogen) Spieler angesprochen.

Mich persönlich stört mangelhafte Rechtschreibung jedoch weitaus weniger, als die verqueren Satzbaukonstruktionen die einem so unterkommen, sowie die mangelnde Formatierung vieler Beiträge.

Ich glaube jedoch, dass dieses Problem ein gesellschaftsübergreifendes ist. Die etlichen bereits erwähnten Beispiele finden sich in gleicher oder ähnlicher Form auch in vielen anderen (deutschen) Foren quer durch das Internet.

Aber es ist doch sehr schön zu sehen (und zu lesen), dass es auch anders geht. Danke also an alle die sich halbwegs Mühe geben wenn Sie einen Beitrag schreiben und nicht nur versuchen in Rekordgeschwindigkeit Ihre Meinung "rauszuhauen"

mfg
DoofDilla


----------



## Toomtos (18. März 2008)

moin,

Zitat:
"Wir suchen noch einen Mitspieler (vorzugsweise Hexenmeister) für den Schwarzen Tempel. Wir können porten und es kann dann sofort los gehn."
Zitat Ende.

Auf meinem Server hätte ich mir da sofort von 10-20 Leuten Anhören müssen das ich doch gefälligst auf nen RP-Server gehen soll!!
Dazu kann ich nur sagen das die Ignoreliste leider ne grenze hat...


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Find das arg übertrieben.
> 
> Was interessierts mich ob mein Mitspieler ordentlich schreiben kann.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hast du damit schon recht. 
Dennoch fände ich es schade (bin alt und spießig) wenn sich unsere Sprache auf ein "Hauptsache man versteht sich, wie auch immer." reduzieren würde. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin alt....


----------



## Naf! (18. März 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> <->



jap  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Zitat:
> "Wir suchen noch einen Mitspieler (vorzugsweise Hexenmeister) für den Schwarzen Tempel. Wir können porten und es kann dann sofort los gehn."
> Zitat Ende.



Das sind in meinem Chatfenster fast 3 Zeilen, das geht auch nicht. Wie gesagt, da kommt man dann gar nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Zachrid (18. März 2008)

Naf! schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht diese Option, ein bestehendes Wort z.b. Dayli durch ein eigenes zu ersetzen?
> So das, jedesmal wenn jemand Dayli schreibt, an der stelle Tagesquest steht. Oder ist
> das ein anderes Spiel gewesen?
> 
> ...


Ich kannte einen UO-Freeshard auf den ein "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" in ein "*lächelt*" umgewandelt wurde. Aber das verbessert allenfalls dein "Lese-Erlebnis", jedoch nicht das Deutsch desjenigen der so schreibt.


----------



## Endijian (18. März 2008)

Auf Rechtschreibung achte ich nur im Beruf und bei amtlichen Schriftverkehr, ansonsten ist mir das scheissegal. Und im Internet schon dreimal. 
So lange ich den Inhalt bzw. Sinn in Forenposts und Chats verstehe, isses gut.
Wer seine Gedanken und seine Zeit mit solch unnötigen Dingen verschwenden will, kann das ja gerne tun, aber soll mich und Andere damit in Ruhe lassen. 
Ansonsten gilt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hamma ne alda ?!!!


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

@Dagonzo da irrst du dich gewaltig.
Leider müssen diese Leute nur bedingt für Ihre Fehler aufkommen weil wir hier ein Sozialstaat sind.
Will sagen: wenn so ein Vollhonk es dann geschafft hat durch seine Faulheit keinen Job zu bekommen zahlen alle anderen dafür nur Er / Sie nicht. Wobei ich jetzt hier nicht die Arbeitslosen angreifen möchte.

Also ist es für alle besser wenn das Niveau der Gesellschaft über dem Mittelmaß liegt.

Zum Thema Gesellschaft allgemein:

Schaut euch doch mal die Katastrophen Sendungen an:

Die Supernanny

sämtliche Talkshows im Vorabendprogramm usw.

Dort wird doch ein Zustand der Gesellschaft gezeigt der nicht normal sein kann oder?
Selbst wenn nur 50% von dem was dort geboten wird echt ist...
Gute Nacht Deutschland.

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## DoofDilla (18. März 2008)

Hier noch ein wunderschönes Beispiel aus einem anderen Thread über das ich gerade gestolpert bin:



mendiger schrieb:


> also ich bin 12 un spiel wow. hab freunde die ham mit 11 angefangen.
> meine schwester is 10 un hat ma en gästeaccount gehabt. und mein bruder is 2 un kennt wow au schon. neulich warn wir im mediamarkt und da hat mein bruder vor em regal wow stehen sehen un hat mir das spiel gebracht. aba ich denke es gibt noch jüngere es gibt auch 8 jährige die css spielen.



Da fehlen mir schon fast die Worte zu.


----------



## Rastas (18. März 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Find das arg übertrieben.
> 
> Was interessierts mich ob mein Mitspieler ordentlich schreiben kann.
> 
> ...



SETZEN,SECHS,THEMA VERFEHLT!
Du bist einer von denen die,mal wieder,völlig über das Ziel hinausschiesen und die kompletten Poster in einem Thread blöde anmachen,ohne auch nur DREI oder VIER Posts AUSFÜHRLICH gelesen zu haben!

Hier noch ein Zitat falls einer auf die freche Idee kommt zu behaupten er hätte nicht alle Poster angemacht:


> Wenn Ihr meint den Oberlehrer spielen zu müssen, dann studiert pädagogik und macht was dagegen.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> sämtliche Talkshows im Vorabendprogramm usw.



Ja ist amüsant. Aber schau dir mal die Talkshows von Amerika an. Dann siehste ne wirklich kranke Gesellschaft. Und in die Richtung entwickeln wir uns offenbar auch.


----------



## maLbou (18. März 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> ...macht was dagegen.




das ist schon passiert (s.o.), es wurde z.B. mal die Möglichkeit vorgestellt in seinem Firefox 
den Rechtschreibprüfer anzuwerfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und so übertrieben und besserwisserisch finde ich die Diskussion nicht...wenn jemand vor mir steht 
(im "wahren Leben") und mir erzählt "ey alda, lass ma fjeden irgendwas starten, man!" und dabei nuschelt
wie sonst was, dann hab ich's lieber wenn er "rechtschreibkonform" redet ala' "hey, lass mal was machen" o.Ä.

genauso will ich mich im Chat doch nicht anstrengen müssen bzw nicht doll anstrengen müssen um die Botschaft aus 'nem Satz rauszulesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °Rapante° (18. März 2008)

Zum Thema Tippfehler:

Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg, in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wort snid, das ezniige was wcthiig ist, ist, dsas der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid. Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien. Tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems. 

Ansonsten kann ich dem TE / den meisten hier nur zustimmen.

Mfg Rapante


----------



## webtobi (18. März 2008)

Das wäre zumindest eine Option, ja ^^ würde zumindest viel erleichtern... Aber muss wohl leider ein anderes Spiel gewesen sein. Im Übrigen ist mir natürlich bewusst, dass das Spiel einen englischsprachigen Hintergrund hat und ich habe auch nichts gegen englische Begriffe oder Abkürzungen. Aber ein "y" mitten in ein Wort zu konstruieren welches sich eigentlich DAILY schreibt finde ich a. pervers und b. deutlichen Ausdruck dafür, dass all die ach so coolen Leute die mit englischer Version spielen vielleicht mal überdenken sollten ob sie nicht in eine ihnen bekannte Sprache wechseln möchten...


----------



## DoofDilla (18. März 2008)

Endijian schrieb:


> Wer seine Gedanken und seine Zeit mit solch unnötigen Dingen verschwenden will, kann das ja gerne tun, aber soll mich und Andere damit in Ruhe lassen.



Denkst du es würde das Internet bzw. den Computer überhaupt geben wenn mehr Menschen so eine Einstellung  hätten? Denkst du unsere heutige Wissenschaft wäre auf dem Stand auf dem sie ist, wenn sich niemand um anständigen Sprachgebrauch kümmern würde? 

D.h. wir sollen dich mit etwas in Ruhe lassen, aus dem du täglich einen persönlichen Nutzen ziehst?


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Ich hoffe doch das wir mit diesem Thread alles umkehren werden :-) @Lokibu

@Ohrensammler es heist doch alt und weise oder irre ich mich da :-)

@Endijian deine Signatur finde ich anmaßend und provozierend..nur mal so am Rande.
Wenn dich das Thema schon nicht wirklich interessiert dann behalte es doch für dich bitte.

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Oberan (18. März 2008)

Endijian schrieb:


> Auf Rechtschreibung achte ich nur im Beruf und bei amtlichen Schriftverkehr, ansonsten ist mir das scheissegal. Und im Internet schon dreimal.
> So lange ich den Inhalt bzw. Sinn in Forenposts und Chats verstehe, isses gut.
> Wer seine Gedanken und seine Zeit mit solch unnötigen Dingen verschwenden will, kann das ja gerne tun, aber soll mich und Andere damit in Ruhe lassen.




Warum kannst Du dann nicht die Leute mit Deinen Kommentaren in Ruhe lassen, die genau auf solche Sachen Wert legen? Wie andere hier in diesem Post sehe ich das auch so, das man im Spiel nicht die Zeit dafür hat, alle Fehler zu vermeiden bzw. zu korrigieren. Aber in einem Forum darf/kann/sollte man schon darauf achten. Da ich hier auch eher zu der "älteren" Generation gehören (35) sehe ich das auch als eine Art Vorbildfunktion. Ich werde garantiert nicht viele dazu bewegen, vernünftig zu schreiben, wenn ich einen damit erreicht bin ich Froh. Ich habe viele Foren verlassen, da der Schreibstil zu sehr abgeglitten ist. Wenn ich mir die jugendlichen so ansehe und dann höre wie sie reden, wundert es mich ehrlich nicht das es so viele Arbeitslose Jugendliche gibt. Welcher Chef will denn einen einstellen, der den Kunden mit "Eh alda wat jibt et denn neuet" anspricht? Ich würde den Laden verlassen (das ist im übrigen kein fiktives Beispiel, habe ich Tatsache erlebt).


----------



## Healadin (18. März 2008)

oldboy4 schrieb:


> Seit gegrüst ihr hordler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So viel zum anderen Thema, dass gerade auf der Hauptseite gepostet ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach traurig sowas... Gute Nacht Deutschland!

Ach übrigens... das sind auch DIE Leute, die keiner von uns in den Instanzen haben will. Ob Account bei Ebay ersteigert oder vom Bruder bekommen... Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, arbeite 5 Tage die Woche, mache am Abend noch mein Abi nach und wenn ich dann am Wochenende mal in Ruhe spielen will treff ich solche, entschuldigt meine Wortwahl, VOLLSPASTEN!

Schade. Aber eine elitäre Gesellschaft wirds im Internet wohl nie geben...


----------



## Riane (18. März 2008)

als oick fint die Rechtscreibuhng bei wOW ganz oke.. man Sollte nich immer aufso r00xxor rum Trampeln.. ick finte das gehmeinè!


----------



## Asphalaen (18. März 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Was nun die gern und oft genannte Legasthenie angeht, so kann man nur sagen, das diese real existierende Krankheit auch gerne von den Eltern missbraucht wird, um zu vertuschen, das die Eltern sich nicht genug mit die Lese- und Rechtsschreibproblemen ihrer Kinder auseinander setzen, da ja so etwas Zeit kostet. Allerdings scheinen gerade Legastheniker von WoW angezogen zu werden wie Fliegen vom Honig.
> 
> Ein Hauptproblem bzgl. mangelnder Deutschkenntnisse heutzutage ist in den ersten vier Schuljahren zu sehen. Schaut man sich an, wie die „lieben Kleinen“ dort behandelt werden, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn sie dann in den weiterführenden Schulen kaum Kenntnisse von Grammatik und Rechtsschreibung haben, und diese dann dort erst mühsam erlernen müssen.



Das meinte ich in meinem Post, dass Legasthenie eine Art "Modeausrede" ist... 
Gut, es mag die Krankheit ja geben... aber sie ist sicher nicht immer schuld, wenn Leute einfach keine Rechtschreibung drauf haben... das ist dann halt die faule Variante, die Schuld von sich zu weisen.

@DoofDilla: Das stimmt... selten war sich eine WoW-Community so einig, wenn es um ein Thema ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber leider kommen schon wieder so n paar dumme Kommentare...
Zum Beispiel dieses doofe Hans-Bild... ich kann's nicht abhaben, das in einer ernst gemeinten Diskussion immer wieder zu sehen... ist doch echt unnötig...

Aspha


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (18. März 2008)

Da ich jetzt zu meiner Schande gestehen muss, dass ich zu faul war alles weitere ab Seite 4 zu lesen, dennoch aber was zum Thema beitragen will, werf ich mal meine "Haupt-Aufreger" in Sachen Rechtschreibung in die Runde:

seit - seid
tot - Tod (!)
dass - das
ein - nen (entweder "einen" -> "nen" oder "ein" -> "en" (tut mir Leid bin Schwabe, da gibts sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shamozz (18. März 2008)

Was mich ingame nervt, ist die flasche Beugung von "verderben" bzw. "verdorben".

"Verderbter Diamant" ist, meinem Sprachgefühl nach, falsch. "Verdorbener Diamant" klingt für mich richtiger, dass nervt mich ammeisten.


----------



## Ashnaeb (18. März 2008)

Was denn hier los? Da kuckt man grad mal rein, und dann wird doch glatt anständig über ein kontroverses Thema diskutiert? Da musste ich doch glatt meine Anmeldedaten mal rauskramen, und meinen Senf dazu geben. Eigentlich schreib ich hier ja nicht so viel, da Niveau und Rechtschreibung in diesem Forum quasi nicht vorhanden sind, und das ständige Geflame der Kids und die Dauerposter, die zu jedem Dreck ihren Mist dazugeben (vllt wisst ihr ja welche Member ich meine) einfach unerträglich ist. 

Meine Meinug ist, dieses Forum ist ganz schön im Arsch. Angenehm zu sehen, dass hier auch mal vernünftig debattiert wird...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@topic:

Ich bin immer verleitet, die Rechtschreibung als eine Determinante der Intelligenz zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (18. März 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> SETZEN,SECHS,THEMA VERFEHLT!
> Du bist einer von denen die,mal wieder,völlig über das Ziel hinausschiesen und die kompletten Poster in einem Thread blöde anmachen,ohne auch nur DREI oder VIER Posts AUSFÜHRLICH gelesen zu haben!
> 
> Hier noch ein Zitat falls einer auf die freche Idee kommt zu behaupten er hätte nicht alle Poster angemacht:




Ich mach nur die Leute blöd an die wahrscheinlich selber ne 5 in Deutsch hatten und dann hier die Welle machen.

Die "Oberlehrer" halt und nicht ALLE poster.

Und wenn du Oberlehrer als Anmache siehst möchte ich mich vielmals entschuldigen. lol


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Aber ein "y" mitten in ein Wort zu konstruieren welches sich eigentlich DAILY



Ja das hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

Das in Deutschland vieles von den USA übernommen wird, hängt zum einen mit unseren sogenannten "Top-Managern" zusammen, die zum größten Teil eine gewisse Zeit in den USA "gelernt" haben, zum anderen mit der Tatsache, das den Jugendlichen die dort herrschende Subkultur als erstrebenswert verkauft wird. Wir dürfen so gesehen uns also nicht wundern, wenn wir immer mehr us-amerikanische Verhältnisse bekommen.


----------



## maLbou (18. März 2008)

Endijian schrieb:


> So lange ich den Inhalt bzw. Sinn in Forenposts und Chats verstehe, isses gut.
> Wer seine Gedanken und seine Zeit mit solch unnötigen Dingen verschwenden will, kann das ja gerne tun, aber soll mich und Andere damit in Ruhe lassen.
> Ansonsten gilt:
> 
> ...




du beweist wirklich, dass der Inhalt und der Hintergrund von Posts häufig mit der Qualität der Rechtschreibung zusammenhängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Sachen die der Gemeinschaft dienen sind dir "scheissegal" solange du ohne sie zurechtkommst
    (damit ist hier Rechtschreibung gemeint)
2. Wenn du nicht weisst wie du diskutieren sollst, wahrscheinlich um "deine Gedanken und deine Zeit nicht mit       so unnötigen Dingen zu verschwenden", postest du einfach mal das gute alte Bild, mit nem ... Jungen drauf, mit dem sich dann bestimmt alle "Rechtschreibflamer" identifizieren werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *mitleid*


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Mit einem Unterschied @Caliostra

In Amerika ist fast jeder sich selbst überlassen.
Die sozialen Einrichtungen sind dort nicht so "üppig" wie hier.
Die Leute merken dann doch recht schnell das etwas Benehmen und Vernunft das Leben sehr komfortabel gestalten können. Oder Sie rutschen ab in die Slums.

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Rastas (18. März 2008)

Jaenkman schrieb:


> In Amerika ist fast jeder sich selbst überlassen.
> Die sozialen Einrichtungen sind dort nicht so "üppig" wie hier.
> Die Leute merken dann doch recht schnell das etwas Benehmen und Vernunft das Leben sehr komfortabel gestalten können. Oder Sie rutschen ab in die Slums.





> In Amerika ist fast jeder sich selbst überlassen.


Recht hat er! Denn wer im Slum geboren ist,kann nicht herauskommen (einige seltene Ausnahmen sind auch hier zu machen)! Die meisten rutschen in die Bandenkriminalität,den Drogenkonsum und verbringen die Hälfte ihres Lebens im Knast,während ihre Kinder,mit denen die Mutter selbst nicht fertig wird,in die selbe Scheiße rutschen! So siehts doch aus!

Was das ganze nun mit dem Thema der Rechtschreibung und dem Amerikahype zu tun hat ist mir schleierhaft,aber momentan kann man hier recht schön mit vernünftigen Leuten debatieren!

*Den Spamfreien,Diskussionsstammtisch eröffne*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MfG Rasti


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

@Jaenkman (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben): ich stimme Dir zu, das in den USA jeder sich selber überlassen ist, ich habe es während meiner Reisen in den USA immer wieder mit bekommen. Wenn man in Berverly Hills auf der einen Seite die Villen der "Reichen und Schönen" sieht, und im Park nebenan die "Homeless People", dann weiss man, was man in Deutschland für ein Glück hat. 

Allerdings besteht die Gefahr, das wir diese us-amerikanischen Verhältnisse auch bekommen, wenn man sich ansieht, wie die Politik sich benimmt. Gesamtschulen einrichten auf Teufel komm raus, Turbo - Abitur etc. im Bildungsbereich soll ein jahrzehntelang vernachlässigtes Bildungswesen sanieren, die von Schröder und seiner Chaotentruppe eingerührten Reformen sollten den Arbeitsmarkt revolutionieren. Die Folgen aus diesen "Aktionen" sind absehbar; eine Generation "Doof" wie wir sie noch nicht gesehen haben, wird da heran gezogen, und ein Teil unserer Bevölkerung wird immer ärmer. Soziale Marktwirtschaft ? Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Die sozialen Einrichtungen



offtopic: Ja unser soziales Netz ist super. Aber jemand der nicht Mitarbeitet erhält auch nichts. So einen Fall kenne ich, dessen Leistungen wurden um 100% gestrichen. Von der logischen Seite ist das gerecht. Allerdings von der sozialen Seite, frage ich mich, wovon derjenige leben soll. Also so ungerecht wie manche glauben ist unser System nicht.

@Jaenkman

Benehmen? Vernunft? Also da kommt bei den Talkshows was ganz andere rüber *gg*


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

Endijian schrieb:


> Auf Rechtschreibung achte ich nur im Beruf und bei amtlichen Schriftverkehr, ansonsten ist mir das scheissegal. Und im Internet schon dreimal.
> So lange ich den Inhalt bzw. Sinn in Forenposts und Chats verstehe, isses gut.
> Wer seine Gedanken und seine Zeit mit solch unnötigen Dingen verschwenden will, kann das ja gerne tun, aber soll mich und Andere damit in Ruhe lassen.
> Ansonsten gilt:
> ...



ok das is mal richtig geil ich hab echt gelacht, ok is schwachsinnig und intolerant aber lustig


----------



## donkawe (18. März 2008)

Leute leute leute cool down! :-]

Das internet und deren foren kann man so sehen wie ein nährboden für die evulution der deutschen sprache btw. der deutschen rechtschreibung. 

Viele wörter die ihren ursprung im internet hatten, findet man heutzutage sogar im anerkannten duden! 

Es ist so, jede sprache entwickelt sich fort. zumal benutzt der normal denkende mensch ca. 500 übliche wörter die er täglich benutzt. 

Ich finde es nur gut das es sowas (evulution) gibt, manche regeln sind für den arsch. mansche (jetzt mit sch) auch sinnvoll.  

Die sprache die sich durchsetzt wird in zukunft dominieren. zb. frage ich mich wo das problem ist wenn ich jetzt alles klein schreibe und nicht besonders auf nomen und nominativ achte. 

wenn ich jetzt aba schreibe anstatt aber versteht mich dennoch jeder. 

also im grunde finde ich die rechtschreibung voll wayne! das problem ist leider nur das in der deutschen verkackten spießer gesellschaft die rechtscheibung intensiever bewertet wird. anhand der rechtschreibung und gramatik wird auf den intelekt des autohrs zurück geschlossen. auch die respekt floskeln im geschäftsbrief Ihr oder ihr kann man sich eigentlich sparen. 

nun ja zur zeit leben wir in einem wandel aber mit der zeit weiß ein jeder von euch wo das hinführen wird! 


ach ja ich liebe es jetzt, da gib es so ein link mit horst ... ich bin horst ... und habe keine freunde *g*


----------



## HackZu (18. März 2008)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt zu meiner Schande gestehen muss, dass ich zu faul war alles weitere ab Seite 4 zu lesen, dennoch aber was zum Thema beitragen will, werf ich mal meine "Haupt-Aufreger" in Sachen Rechtschreibung in die Runde:
> 
> seit - seid
> tot - Tod (!)
> ...





Stimmt, diese Fehler lese ich auch sehr oft, außerdem noch:

_hir_ statt _hier _
_ir_ statt _ihr_


Und besonders nervig: _Was gaytn sow?_


----------



## axY (18. März 2008)

Hmmm das ist aber nicht nur in WoW so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , sodern überall musst nur mal Nachrichten anschauen.

Ich glaube das Thema hatten wir auch schon mal......



PS: Solange man es noch lesen kann ist doch alle kein Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (18. März 2008)

Und besonders nervig: _Was gaytn sow?_


und was heisst das jetzt?


----------



## Perath (18. März 2008)

Darf ich zu dem Thema auf mein My-buffed-Profil verweisen?
Dort hab ich einen kleinen Kommentar zum Thema Sprache in Online-Rollenspielen verfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis dahin...


----------



## HackZu (18. März 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> Und besonders nervig: _Was gaytn sow?_
> und was heisst das jetzt?




Ich denke mal "Was geht denn so?", hatte aber noch keine Gelegenheit nachzufragen, weil besagte Spieler von mir dann sofort ignoriert werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GiNk (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Worte werden abgekürzt wie z.B. Hammer = Hamma



das ist dialekt du pfosten -.-
zumindest bei mir in der gegend üblich sehr viele er's in a's zu ändern.


----------



## Abyssion (18. März 2008)

Ich finde die Rechtscheibung in vielen Foren ect. auch sehr gewöhnungbedürftig.
Ich sehe nur das Problem darin dass einige mehr Zeit in der virtuellen Welt verbringen als in der Schule.
Mal ernthaft wenn ich 7 oder mehr Stunden im Internet bin und dort ständig konfrontiert werde mit: lol, grats, re, wb, thx ect. Dann muss es auch keinen wundern wenn man solche Abkürzungen oder deutenglisch Satzbausteine benutzt.
Ich denke viele wissen nichtmal was es bedeutet. Klar es kommt einer wieder und sagt "re". Da jetzt alle "wb" sagen schließe ich mich an und mache das nun jedesmal so.
Neulich fragte ich jemanden was "wb" überhaupt bedeutet. Die Antwort hat mich echt nicht verwundert.
wb= wieder back (quasi wieder zurück)
Und aus afk wieder dann mal gern "aufm klo". Da bekommt man doch echt Hirnkrämpfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

Was gaytn sow?

Das soll wahrscheinlich der Versuch sein, das us-amerikanische "whats going on" zu verdeutschen. Es könnte vielleicht aber auch heißen: "was geht denn so ?". Ein Linguist hätte hier seine helle Freude.

wb => welcome back ... willkommen zurück


----------



## GiNk (18. März 2008)

HackZu schrieb:


> Stimmt, diese Fehler lese ich auch sehr oft, außerdem noch:
> 
> _hir_ statt _hier _
> _ir_ statt _ihr_



meinst du jeder liest seinen text nochmal durch um jeden fehler zu verbessern? das sind kleinigkeiten die keinen interessieren, außer euch schnösel HIR ^^.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Offtopic:

@Lokibu
man muss sich aber schon sehr anstengen um so eine Kürzung zu bekommen.
Ich habe selber einige Bekannte die Job los sind...
solange du die wichtigen Termine wahrnimmst wird da nichts gestrichen....

@Caliostra

Wo die Reise hingeht weis wohl keiner so genau,
solange sich unsere Politiker mehr mit Wahlkampf als allem anderen beschäftigen,
kann das keiner absehen was die Zukunft bringt.
Ich hoffe doch das wir nicht solche Verhältnisse wie in den USA bekommen wo die Arm / Reich Schere fast unüberwindbar auseinandergeklappt ist.


Gruß
jaenkman

P.S. das mit dem Stammtisch ist mal ne gute Idee :-)


----------



## GiNk (18. März 2008)

Abyssion schrieb:


> wb= wieder back (quasi wieder zurück)



wb = welcome back


----------



## NarYethz (18. März 2008)

ich persönlich bin erst 17 und weis genau was ihr meint ^-^ 
also ich denke mir wörter abkürzen wie hammer -> hamma is noch okay, weil man sich ingame vielleicht schnell und trotzdem verständlich ausdrücken möchte, ich denke also bei soetwas kann man ruhig mal ein auge zudrücken, denn bei wtf, lfg, lfm, wts, wtb, ftw, fc usw. regt sich auch fast kein mensch auf, obwohl es die wörter/redewendungen eigentlich genauso verstümmelt..
Was ich selbst viel enger sehe, is die rechtschreibung an sich.. ich hab neulich im handelschannel folgende member-suche einer gilde gesehen:
"Die Gilde ... sucht aktieve und netthe member, die gerne reiden und spas am spiel haben. just /w me und wie könen über den gildeninvite sprechen, forum, ts und gildenwapenrock sind vorhanden."
Daraufhin hab ich den spieler erstmal auf seine Rechtschreibfehler hingewiesen und gefragt, ob es denn nicht möglich is', dass man sich wenigstens bei der Membersuche mühe mit der Schreibweise geben kann..
Zurück kam nur, was mich das angehe und ob ich ein Schullehrer sei oO
Naja, finde es halt sehr schade, weil es irgendwo dann doch in die Richtung Verlust der deutschen Sprache geht. Wir werden wohl bald auf dem Stand des Mittelalters sein, dass nur noch Gelehrte die richtige Rechtschreibung kennt und der Rest der Bevölkerung schreibt wie er möchte bzw. wie er denkt, dass man es schreiben sollte..
MfG euer Learic


----------



## DoofDilla (18. März 2008)

donkawe schrieb:


> Die sprache die sich durchsetzt wird in zukunft dominieren. zb. frage ich mich wo das problem ist wenn ich jetzt alles klein schreibe und nicht besonders auf nomen und nominativ achte.



Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass es schwerer zu lesen ist.



donkawe schrieb:


> also im grunde finde ich die rechtschreibung voll wayne! das problem ist leider nur das in der deutschen verkackten spießer gesellschaft die rechtscheibung intensiever bewertet wird. anhand der rechtschreibung und gramatik wird auf den intelekt des autohrs zurück geschlossen.



Dieser Rückschluss ist ja auch durchaus zulässig. 

Wenn du, was ich nicht hoffe, es wirklich ernst meinst, dass Rechtschreibung "voll wayne" ist, dann korreliert die inhaltliche Qualität deines Beitrages mit der förmlichen und führt alsgleich deine eigene Aussage, dass es falsch ist von der Grammatik auf den Intellekt zu schließen, ad absurdum.


----------



## Mepho (18. März 2008)

Grüße!

Bisher habe ich mich in diesem Forum sehr zurückgehalten, da die meisten "Threads" nach kurzer Zeit unsachlich und oft einfach nur "dumm" waren.

Aber der hier gefällt mir mal richtig gut!

Allerdings frage ich mich doch jetzt ernsthaft: "Wo zum Teufel sind die meisten von Euch im Spiel"?

Ich bin zurzeit in einer "kleinen" Gilde (mehr aus praktischen Gründen), aber auch hier ist Kommunikation eher ein Fremdwort (kein TS vorhanden und auch mehr abgelehnt als gewollt).

Seit einigen Wochen eskaliere ich unter den Gegnern auf "Todeswache" als Mitglied der Fraktion.

Altersmäßig würde ich (wenn) auf einer Ü40-Party zu finden sein.

Entschuldigt bitte wenn ich hier Eigenwerbung betreibe, aber die Gelegenheit war einfach zu verlockend.

Gruß,
Mepho


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

Also erst mal möchte ich mich bei 95% der Poster hier in diesem Thread bedanken für eine wirklich sinnvolle Diskussion. Es macht wirklich Spaß auch einmal normale und durchdachte Kommentare zu einem Thema zu lesen. 

Noch mal zum Thema:

Wenn ich das Argument höre, dass manche nur in Foren und im Spiel diese Art der Sprache benutzen, im richtigen Leben aber "normal" sprechen, dann habe ich da auch so meine Verständnisprobleme.

Als Vergleich wäre das ja nichts anderes als wenn ich sagen würde, ich glaube unter der Woche nicht an Gott sondern nur am Sonntag in der Kirche (Mir fiel jetzt leider kein anderer Vergleich ein auf die Schnelle). Ich meine entweder tue ich etwas oder ich tue es nicht. Aber dies nur situationsbedingt zu tun finde ich irgendwie schwach. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte. Irgendwie nicht so leicht zu erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepin Master (18. März 2008)

Uiii...soviele Seiten schon....

Muss erstmal wach werden um mir alles durchzulesen.

Ja, die Rechtschreibung in Foren und WoW ist manchmal sehr heftig.

Ich sitze gern in Ironforge und lese mir alles mit was da über die Channels rüberkommt und muss sagen das ein einziger grammatischer Verfall der Gesellschaft begonnen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele tippen zu schnell, verdrehen Buchstaben oder wissen es nicht besser.....

Gestern noch kamen Sätze wie:

- Was wielst du dafür habne?
- Junge, geh ma viecken (oder gern auch mal "fiecken" "fiken")
- Deine Mudda
- Muss ich aussem Bankfach hohlen..
- etc

Man könnte es endlos weiterführen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Persönlich unterlaufen mir auch Fehler....zb. Buchstaben verdrehen...kommt vor....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deshalb hab ich mir überlegt, Blizzard installiert einen Rechtschreibfilter, der überprüft ob ein Satz überhaupt an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen darf. Ist der Satzbau so immens grottenschlecht oder grammatisch verwerflich, wird der Satzbauer für 3 Stunden gebannt und muss diesen Satz 300x fehlerfrei aufschreiben und einem GM zuschicken. Oder pro falschem Wort wird dem User 50g von seinem "Goldvorrat" abgezogen.
Wer kein Gold hat muss die WoW-Schulbank drücken und bekommt WoW-BaFög in Höhe von 500g monatlich.

So genug phantasiert.....zum Schluss mein Liebling:

Auf "Der Ewigen Wacht" gibt es einen Charakter namens "Magig" der immer einen Urmondstoffspezialisten mit "freim" CD. Meineserachtens sind 2 Wörter falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

So jetzt muss ich auch etwas schreiben,

Ich habe nichts gegen Legasthenikern, weil die können dafür ja nichts und das respektiere ich auch. Aber was so von anderen "normalen" Leuten geschrieben wird das kann ich Keinen zumuten. Zitat heute im Handelschannel: "Ih suhe Urmcht  wer ferkaut ez mir?" (nein er ist kein Leghasthenikern). An sowas sollte man echt arbeiten, jeder könnte wenn er nicht gerade in einen Bosskampf etc., ist doch zumindest das durchlesen was man schreibt. 
*
/push für Rechtschreib Addon in WoW *


----------



## Guibärchen (18. März 2008)

@ TE http://www.gourmondo.de/images/nl/2007-09-nl2_teaser.gif


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

DoofDilla schrieb:


> Wenn du, was ich nicht hoffe, es wirklich ernst meinst, dass Rechtschreibung "voll wayne" ist, dann korreliert die inhaltliche Qualität deines Beitrages mit der förmlichen und führt alsgleich deine eigene Aussage, dass es falsch ist von der Grammatik auf den Intellekt zu schließen, ad absurdum.



Jetzt haust du aber Nägel rein. Mein lieber Scholli! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myownlight (18. März 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Ich bin in einer Realschule als Elternvertreter tätig,wenn ihr wüsstet wie hoch der Anteil von annerkannten Leghasthenikern ist, wäret ihr wahrscheinlich erschrocken. Ich will hier nicht diese boa,alda usw Entschuldigen, aber um Vorsicht bitten wenn mal einer mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuss steht. Es könnte sich um einen Leghastheniker handeln.
> Grüsse



Nur so: Es heißt nicht "Leghastheniker" ,sondern Legastheniker.........


----------



## Xarod (18. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das war jetzt ein Eigentor. Was sollen uns diese beiden Sätze sagen? Ich versteh´s nicht.
> "Es gibt natürlich manche Sätze/Wörter die wo es wirklich nervt" Häh??
> 
> Sowas ist viel schlimmer als mal aus Versehen einen Buchstaben zu viel oder zu wenig im Wort zu haben, auch mal Buchstaben verdrehen ist ja nicht schlimm. Aber ich kann jetzt diesen beiden Sätzen echt keine Bedeutung abgewinnen.


Oo stell dich mal nicht so an. 
Ausserdem solltest du mal den ganzen thread lesen bevor du was sagst, denn ich habe kein einziges mal behauptet das ich perfekt schreibe oder das ich mich über Leute die nicht schreiben können aufrege. Wie du siehst bin ich ja selbst einer.

Ich meinte damit das es Sätze, in dem fall warens Wörter, gibt wie "aba" oder "net" die ich eigendlich nicht schlimm finde und es aber natürlich auch ausnahmen wie z.B. "KACKBOON!!!!!" (oder sowas) gibt. Und das diese ausnahmen wirklich nerven! Ich dachte eigendlich das der Satz verständlich ist, abgesehn von dem einem Wort zu viel.


----------



## GiNk (18. März 2008)

DoofDilla schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass es schwerer zu lesen ist.
> Dieser Rückschluss ist ja auch durchaus zulässig.
> 
> Wenn du, was ich nicht hoffe, es wirklich ernst meinst, dass Rechtschreibung "voll wayne" ist, dann korreliert die inhaltliche Qualität deines Beitrages mit der förmlichen und führt alsgleich deine eigene Aussage, dass es falsch ist von der Grammatik auf den Intellekt zu schließen, ad absurdum.



ich bin hier zum zocken, net um meine sprache zu verbessern. wenn sie dir net passt lass es sein. wir können ja mal über programmiersprachen reden, mal schaun wie weit du da mit kommst.

zu dem schwerer lesen, im englischen schreibt man auch nicht groß und keiner heult rum es ist zu schwer zu lesen. du bist eher dumm wenn du zu blöd bist es nicht lesen zu können.


----------



## Tikume (18. März 2008)

GiNk schrieb:


> ich bin hier zum zocken, net um meine sprache zu verbessern. wenn sie dir net passt lass es sein. wir können ja mal über programmiersprachen reden, mal schaun wie weit du da mit kommst.



Bei einer Programmiersprache musst Du aber noch sehr viel stärker auf die Rechtschreibung und Syntax achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





GiNk schrieb:


> du bist eher dumm wenn du zu blöd bist es nicht lesen zu können.


Einen Preis für kreative beleidigungen gewinnst Du damit jedenfalls nicht. Ebensowenig ist so etwas der Argumentation dienlich.


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

GiNk schrieb:


> ....wir können ja mal über programmiersprachen reden, mal schaun wie weit du da mit kommst.



Du kannst ja mal versuchen einen Job zu bekommen, indem du beim Vorstellungsgespräch dem Chef Variablen und Schleifen um die Ohren haust. Lass mich bitte wissen wie es lief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




GiNk schrieb:


> zu dem schwerer lesen, im englischen schreibt man auch nicht groß und keiner heult rum es ist zu schwer zu lesen. du bist eher dumm wenn du zu blöd bist es nicht lesen zu können.



Das liegt daran, dass Englisch eine eigene Sprache ist und somit kannst du sie nicht mit Deutsch vergleichen. Äpfel mit Birnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

GiNk schrieb:


> ich bin hier zum zocken, net um meine sprache zu verbessern. wenn sie dir net passt lass es sein. wir können ja mal über programmiersprachen reden, mal schaun wie weit du da mit kommst.
> 
> zu dem schwerer lesen, im englischen schreibt man auch nicht groß und keiner heult rum es ist zu schwer zu lesen. du bist eher dumm wenn du zu blöd bist es nicht lesen zu können.



Ich finde das die Groß- Kleinschreibung zwar vernachlässigt werden kann, aber du kannst nicht Englisch mit Deutsch vergleichen. Das schlimme sind nur die Leute die in jedem Wort irgentwas falsch schreiben...


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> @topic:
> 
> Ich bin immer verleitet, die Rechtschreibung als eine Determinante der Intelligenz zu sehen
> 
> ...




Hmm, dabei ertappe ich mich auch immer wieder, ist aber eine gefährliche Versuchung, der man nur dezent  erliegen sollte, wenn man keine weitergehenden Hinweise hat.

So ist z:b. der Ausländer mit mangelnden Kenntnissen der Deutschen Schrift nicht zwangsläufig dumm
ebenso nicht der viel zitierte Legastheniker. 
Aber in der Praxis ist die Korrelation schon erheblich, da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## Thoschty (18. März 2008)

Hallihallo,

jaja, dieses Geschreibsel im Chat ist noch einmal der Tot von WOW :-)
Ist aber auch echt heftig geworden, allerdings nicht zu toppen, was mir letztens auf dem Markt in meinem Städtchen wiederfahren ist. Wir haben uns dort mit fünf Leutchen nett unterhalten, einer von uns hat etwas witziges gesagt und alle anderen lachten, bis auf einer von uns: der sagte dreimal hintereinander LOL.
Und nu ratet mal, welches Computerspiel er wohl spielt.
Das macht mich echt fertig

Schönes Leben noch


----------



## p0nder (18. März 2008)

ihc finsd auch volle der frechhait was solhce kakk booonz os fon sie geben!


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

p0nder schrieb:


> ihc finsd auch volle der frechhait was solhce kakk booonz os fon sie geben!



ja genau 

Bitte nochmal


----------



## oens (18. März 2008)

So, dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Vorweg: Ich bin 34 Jahre jung, gehöre daher wohl zur älteren Generation und mache mir echt Sorgen wegen meinen einjährigen Drillingen bezüglich der deutschen Sprache.

Ich selber habe oft auch eine Art "Abneigung" gegen Gross- und Kleinschreibung weil mir das mit der "Shift-taste" zu lästig ist...desweiteren nutze ich auch öfters mal Abkürzungen wie "cya" (see ya = see you ~ wir sehen uns) oder Redewendungen wie "moin" oder "nabend". Was ich aber absolut nicht begreifen kann ist warum soviel "kauderwelsch" in Foren und Chats steht...ich weiss...nun werden die Legastheniker wieder vorgeschoben aber wie weiter oben schon jemand erwähnt bzw angedeutet hat ist es bequemer diese anerkannte Krankheit vorzuschieben anstelle etwas dran zu ändern. "Zu meiner Zeit" gab es auch Legastheniker aber bei weitem nicht so viele wie heute. Abgesehen davon beherrschen diese Leute Ausdrücke wie "(Kack)noob", "L2P", "rOxxOr", "ftw", u.s.w. wie aus dem ff (für diejenigen die diesen Asudruck nicht kennen: "etwas aus dem ff können" = "etwas sehr gut beherrschen")
Was ich auch als grosses Problem ansehe sind diese "Möchtegernkomiker" wie "Erkan & Stefan" oder "Mundstuhl" mit "Alda" und "weissu?" oder auch "Richie" mit "...kömmt Superrichie gefliecht..."! So einen Schwachsinn und Unfug (gerne auch als "Schwachfug" abgekürzt) kann und will ich nicht verstehen und unterstützen. Jeder zweite Jugendliche spricht in diesem dialektgeprägten "Ghettodeutsch"...egal ob er (der Jugendliche) ausländischer oder deutscher Herkunft ist. Ich lebe hier auf dem Land und beobachte diese Entwicklung schon mit Grauen aber in Grossstädten wird das wohl nicht besser sondern eher schlechter aussehen.
Viel Schuld gebe ich den Eltern die ihre Kinder vor dem TV/PC rumgammeln lassen anstelle sie mal "ordentliche" Bücher lesen zu lassen...ich denke das würde viel helfen...
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (18. März 2008)

war das Absicht?


----------



## Shênya (18. März 2008)

GiNk schrieb:


> ich bin hier zum zocken, net um meine sprache zu verbessern. wenn sie dir net passt lass es sein. wir können ja mal über programmiersprachen reden, mal schaun wie weit du da mit kommst.
> 
> zu dem schwerer lesen, im englischen schreibt man auch nicht groß und keiner heult rum es ist zu schwer zu lesen. du bist eher dumm wenn du zu blöd bist es nicht lesen zu können.



Ich denke mal, dass es viele gibt die WoW zum "zocken" spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das WoW nicht als "Rechtschreibeverbesserungsprogramm" gedacht ist dürfte auf der Hand liegen.
Aber hiermit gebe ich dem TE Recht. Die Rechtschreibung ist vielfach unter aller Sau - wenn ich das so salopp ausdrücken darf. Klar vertippt man sich mal, wenn man schnell schreibt. Aber was - wie hier bereits des öfteren augelistet wurde - geschrieben wird ist wirklich kaum zum aushalten! Ich sitze teilweise zuhaus vor meinem PC und denke mir einfach nur: Oh mein Gott! *kopfschüttel*

PS: Beleidigungen im Forum und allgemein sind "out". Sachliche Antworten sind gefragt.


----------



## Klondike (18. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Edit: @HobbyTwinker: Auf deren Rechtschreibung einstellen? Geht´s noch? Damit ich selbst irgendwann sowas verzapfe? Nein, Danke!



Komm bitte mal klar. Legasthenie ist eine Behinderung und ich vermute, dass die angesprochenen Spieler (im Beitrag auf den du dich beziehst) unter einer solchen leiden. Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass gemeint war, du solltest ebenso schreiben. Von daher ist dein Auswurf unterste Schublade.

Was den typischen "Inanspruchnehmer" einer normalen Schulbildung angeht, der auf Sido&Co abfährt, so dürften dessen Rechtschreibprobleme eher an stinkender Faulheit und seinen Willen zur Dummheit liegen.

Im übrigen behaupte auch ich nicht, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, aber etwas achten kann man auf seine Schreibweise. Groß- Kleinschreibung sollte man jedoch, in solchen Medien (WoW, Chat, Foren, private Mails, etc.) eigentlich auch ignorieren können.


----------



## strongsafety (18. März 2008)

was für ein lustiges thema! mei senf:

also, wär one sühnde ischt, der sollde anteren kainen beren in tie schue schiben!

ps.: glaubt mir, der satz war echt hart ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Klondike schrieb:


> Im übrigen behaupte auch ich nicht, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, aber etwas achten kann man auf seine Schreibweise. Groß- Kleinschreibung sollte man jedoch, in solchen Medien (WoW, Chat, Foren, private Mails, etc.) eigentlich auch ignorieren können.



weil ?


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

In der Stadt sieht es wirklich nicht sehr gut aus. Merke das jedesmal wenn ich nach Frankfurt in die Innenstadt fahre und in der S-Bahn jede Menge Jugendliche sitzen und sich unterhalten.

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich aber teilweise ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich denke ich bin ein wenig engstirning und spießig. Aber ich bin nun mal wirklich der Meinung dass es immer schlimmer wird und in keinem Verhältnis zu den Veränderungen der Sprache in meiner Jugend steht.

Früher haben sich meine Eltern aufgeregt wenn ich das Wort "geil" oder "cool" benutzt habe. In meinen Augen kein Vergleich zu Heute.


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

Leider gibt es durchaus Programmiersprachen, die recht empfindlich auf falsch geschriebene Worte wie z.B. Variablennamen reagieren, und dann einen Fehler bei dem Compile Lauf auswerfen. Allerdings hat eine Programmiersprache einen gewaltigen Vorteil zu einem Beitrag hier: man den Code immer wieder durch den Compiler laufen lassen, bis man das Programm fehlerfrei geschrieben hat. Ob es dann allerdings auch läuft, sprich, der Computer macht, was man will, das steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, welche Programmiersprache meinst Du denn @Gink ? OO - Sprachen, strukturierte, Interpretersprachen ? Oder so etwas simples wie HTML ?


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

oens schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> Vorweg: Ich bin 34 Jahre jung, gehöre daher wohl zur älteren Generation und mache mir echt Sorgen wegen meinen einjährigen Drillingen bezüglich der deutschen Sprache.
> 
> Ich selber habe oft auch eine Art "Abneigung" gegen Gross- und Kleinschreibung weil mir das mit der "Shift-taste" zu lästig ist...desweiteren nutze ich auch öfters mal Abkürzungen wie "cya" (see ya = see you ~ wir sehen uns) oder Redewendungen wie "moin" oder "nabend". Was ich aber absolut nicht begreifen kann ist warum soviel "kauderwelsch" in Foren und Chats steht...ich weiss...nun werden die Legastheniker wieder vorgeschoben aber wie weiter oben schon jemand erwähnt bzw angedeutet hat ist es bequemer diese anerkannte Krankheit vorzuschieben anstelle etwas dran zu ändern. "Zu meiner Zeit" gab es auch Legastheniker aber bei weitem nicht so viele wie heute. Abgesehen davon beherrschen diese Leute Ausdrücke wie "(Kack)noob", "L2P", "rOxxOr", "ftw", u.s.w. wie aus dem ff (für diejenigen die diesen Asudruck nicht kennen: "etwas aus dem ff können" = "etwas sehr gut beherrschen")
> ...



1. gratuliere zu den Drillingen (hat ja auch nicht jeder...)

2. Du sagst genau das was ich denke, es geht hier nicht um Abkürzungen die jeder kennt wie Cu , Cya oder so, sondern eher um die diese Ghettosprache mit dem sich die Jugentlichen und teils auch Erwachsene "cool" fühlen wollen


----------



## Syrahna (18. März 2008)

Mein liebllingsbeispiel ist: "Boahr wo hast du denn das hammer Schild her?"
Redet er vom Autokennzeichen oder das Schild auf der Straße? 

AN ALLE: es heißt DER Schild


----------



## DoofDilla (18. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bei einer Programmiersprache musst Du aber noch sehr viel stärker auf die Rechtschreibung und Syntax achten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke Tikume, da bist du mir zuvorgekommen. 

Programiersprachen sind ein sehr schönes Beispiel:

Stell dir doch einfach mal einen Quellcode vor, wo der Autor der Meinung war:

"Ich will coden, was interressiert mich die Syntax und Semantik, soll der Compiler sich halt anstrengen, der wird schon wissen was ich meine" 



Tikume schrieb:


> Einen Preis für kreative beleidigungen gewinnst Du damit jedenfalls nicht. Ebensowenig ist so etwas der Argumentation dienlich.



Jemanden mit einem Nick wie dem meinen zu beleidigen ist sowieso ein Unterfangen dass nur äußerst selten von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

Syrahna schrieb:


> Mein liebllingsbeispiel ist: "Boahr wo hast du denn das hammer Schild her?"
> Redet er vom Autokennzeichen oder das Schild auf der Straße?
> 
> AN ALLE: es heißt DER Schild



Wobei ich so etwas nicht wirklich schlimm finde. Außerdem heißt das Hamma Schild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

@ oens
was willst du denn bei deinen Kindern besser oder anders machen?

Du musst Sie in die Schule schicken.
Du solltest Ihnen die Freunde gönnen und nicht nach deinem Gusto aussortieren.
Kein Fernsehen ist auch verkehrt, in gewissem Masse ist Fernsehen oder auch das PC / Konsolen spielen sogar förderlich.
Die Musikwahl deiner kinder wirst du auch nicht sonderlich beeinflussen können.

Das die Gesellschaft deine Kinder mit erzieht kannst du nicht ändern.
Aber eventuell kann man die Gesellschaft etwas erträglicher gestalten.
Die Masse macht's.

Gruß
jaenkman

P.S. habe selber einen kleinen Sohn..und ganz ehrlich manchmal frage ich mich auch wie der mal wird wenn er groß ist.


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

Ich finde es einfach schade um die Deutsche Sprache mit diesem Boar Alda.... , macht man die nur zu nichte egal wo


----------



## Sikes (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Wenigstens sehe ich das nicht alleine so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit ich weiss steht chillen sogar im Duden ^^ Bedeutung: entspannen, ausruhen. Somit würde der Satz "ich enspanne/ruhe kurz zum/beim Bäcker aus". Ein anderes tolles Wort finde ich "flexen" was das gleiche wie "chillen" ist (mit zusatz "hin" wird daraus hinlegen" ^^), mit dem Unterschied, dass "flexen" kein Dudeneintrag hat. 

Genial finde ich auch die Kommasetzung... Meine mag zwar nich perfekt sein, aber an diesem Beispiel sieht man was alles anerichtet wird, wenn man es ganz falsch macht: Urteile, nicht hinrichten! - Urteile nicht, hinrichten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foi (18. März 2008)

Also ehrlich leutz!!! isch bin sechs10 und of curse ist fallsch rechtschreiben qwul!!!

Nein mal spaß beiseite. Rechtschreibung ist manchmal schlimm aber man kann sich doch anstrengen das zu übersehen was man Inhaltlich wenigstens noch versteht. 

Das schlimmste was ich erlebt hab war keine schlechte rechtschreibung sondern zu Gute...

Da wurde tatsächlich jemand geflamed weil er sich angestrengt hat richtig zu schreiben! 

Also das ist doch echt mal ein Armutszeugnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Foi


----------



## p0nder (18. März 2008)

Ja war es...
aber eigentlich hab ich mit Rechtschreibfehlern weniger Probleme solange die Sätze noch verständlich sind 
wenn ich jedoch, obwohl ich wirklich Fantasie habe und Leetspeak verstehe
keinen Satzbau erkennen kann und mir nicht erklären kann was er eigentlich will, gehe ich auch nicht weiter auf ihn ein bzw seine Bemerkung
benutze selber Worte wie
 wir "wa" oder too "²","2"
nicht "net"


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

@DoofDilla: Oh Gott, den Compiler möchte ich sehen, der aus dem Code eines solchen Jugendlichen ein lauffähiges Programm macht ... oder soll ich mich mal im Compilerbau versuchen ? *überleg*


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

Sikes schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss steht chillen sogar im Duden ^^ Bedeutung: entspannen, ausruhen. Somit würde der Satz "ich enspanne/ruhe kurz zum/beim Bäcker aus". Ein anderes tolles Wort finde ich "flexen" was das gleiche wie "chillen" ist (mit zusatz "hin" wird daraus hinlegen" ^^), mit dem Unterschied, dass "flexen" kein Dudeneintrag hat.
> 
> Genial finde ich auch die Kommasetzung... Meine mag zwar nich perfekt sein, aber an diesem Beispiel sieht man was alles anerichtet wird, wenn man es ganz falsch macht: Urteile, nicht hinrichten! - Urteile nicht, hinrichten!
> 
> ...



Chillen steht im Duden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Kommasetzung ist jetzt eher weniger das Problem, da sehe ich gern hinweg.


----------



## Hubautz (18. März 2008)

Anglizismen sind nicht nur in der Computer(spiele)szene gängig. Ich habe unlängst eine geschäftliche Einladung zu einem „Kick-off-meeting, bei dem offene Punkte cross-over  und face-to-face behandelt werden“ erhalten. Da denkt man sich auch seinen Teil.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Fähigkeit, sich in seiner Muttersprache in Wort und Schrift ausdrücken zu können nach wie vor ein Indikator für Bildung und Niveau.

Das ist nebenbei bemerkt auch die gängige Meinung eines jeden guten Personalchefs.

Selbstverständlich kommt es mehr auf den Inhalt als auf die korrekte Rechtschreibung an, jedoch habe ich festgestellt, dass diejenigen, die orthographisch so richtig daneben hauen, die Diskussion auch meistens inhaltlich  nicht weiterbringen.

Wie gesagt: Legastheniker, ausländische Mitbürger, Touristen, Leute die aus wie auch immer gearteten Gründen keine Schulbildung genießen konnten etc. sind hiervon ausdrücklich ausgenommen.


----------



## Dodelik (18. März 2008)

Das issn Spiel ab 12.

Ihr regt euch hier über Leute auf die grad mal in der 4. Klasse sind.

Find es irgendwie total lächerlich wie sich manche Leute hier ausdrücken.

Das issn Spiel.

Ja genau, ein Kinderspiel.


Also benehmt euch mal entsprechend und tut nich so alsob wir hier was hoch wissenschaftliches machen.

Ich finds total lächerlich wenn Erwachsene die ein Spiel ab 12 Spielen meinen, alle müßten sich deren Alter entsprechend benehmen.

rofl


----------



## Cadmus (18. März 2008)

Alsooooo.....

Ingame achte ich auch nicht immer UNBEDINGT auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung, weil es dort einfach schnell gehen muss - sofern man kein TS oä nutzt.

Im Forum kann man durchaus zumindest versuchen, sie zu nutzen....muss aber imho nicht sein, da - wie weiter oben schon erwähnt - nahezu JEDE Sprache, ausser der deutschen, auf Großschreibung verzichtet. Es liegt schlicht an der deutschen ÜBERgründlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich persönlich eher nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass manche Leute - gerade die jüngere Generation - im TS statt zu lachen (bei einem Witz oä), lieber ein "LOL" von sich geben. Im Chat mags noch gehen, gegen ein "re" und "wb" im TS habe ich auch nichts - man muss sich ja nicht dem Mund fusselig reden^^ - aber einen emotionalen Ausdruck wie Lachen durch eine Chat-Abkürzung zu ersetzen, geht mal GARNICHT!!!!

Back to topic:

Ein gewisses Maß an Rechtschreibung sollte schon sein, aber man muss es nicht übertreiben - an bestimmte subkulturelle Begriffe werden wir uns gewöhnen müssen.

Aus den ganzen Posts hier ergibt sich für mich ein simples Fazit:

 In World of Warcraft spielen 2-3 Generationen gemeinsam. Lasst uns doch versuchen, einander näher zu kommen - die älteren werden jugendlicher, die jungen etwas reifer.


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Das issn Spiel ab 12.
> 
> Ihr regt euch hier über Leute auf die grad mal in der 4. Klasse sind.
> 
> ...



Wie oft sin denn die Kinder sitzengeblieben wenn sie in der 4ten sind? bin 14 und in der 8ten also ist man mit 12 in der 6ten....


----------



## Shênya (18. März 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Anglizismen sind nicht nur in der Computer(spiele)szene gängig. Ich habe unlängst eine geschäftliche Einladung zu einem „Kick-off-meeting, bei dem offene Punkte cross-over  und face-to-face behandelt werden“ erhalten. Da denkt man sich auch seinen Teil.




Das mag zwar nicht lustig sein, aber als ich das las musste ich erstmal ne Runde lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber stimmt schon: Da denkt man sich durchaus: Was? Ach Du meine Güte..."

Was die Anglizismen anbelangt: Die sind schon unlängst auch in der realen Welt, sprich auf der Strasse, in den Firmen etc anzutreffen. Also auch da meine zustimmung.

edit: Das mag ein Spiel sein, doch keineswegs ein Kinderspiel. Und nein ich benehme mich dementsprechend auch nicht so. Nur weil man anonym ist, darf man noch längst nicht alles sagen/machen was man will. Respekt sollte wieder grossgeschrieben werden. Das ist es nämlich was in der heutigen Welt verloren geht!


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

Der Anglizismus ist zum Teil schon im Duden vorhanden Bsp: chillen

Das sich Deutsch/Englisch vermischen liegt sicher auch daran das beide vom gleichen Sprachstamm dem Germanischen abstammen


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Das issn Spiel ab 12.
> 
> Ihr regt euch hier über Leute auf die grad mal in der 4. Klasse sind.



Jetzt wo du es sagst finde ich es noch schlimmer. Wenn also schon 12 jährige solch eine Ausdrucksweise nutzen, dann sollte ich wohl besser schweigen und zusehen wie alles den Bach runter geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sikes (18. März 2008)

@ Traklar

Das mit den Kommas ist für mich auch nicht so wichtig, aber wenn in einem Satz sowas steht wie: "Hey jo, du hast mal time ich, brauch mal rasch deine help, bei einer quest." Da wird mir schon leicht schwindelig ^^


----------



## oens (18. März 2008)

Jaenkman schrieb:


> @ oens
> was willst du denn bei deinen Kindern besser oder anders machen?
> 
> Du musst Sie in die Schule schicken.
> ...




Tja...wie ich schon geschrieben habe mache ich mir da jetzt schon Sorgen. Die ersten dei Jahre (hoffe ich mal) werde ich diesbezüglich noch grossen Einfluss haben wie die drei reden...und dann kommt die erste Hürde genannt: Kindergarten.
Mir ist klar das ich mit Verboten oftmals eher das Gegenteil erreichen werde also muss ich es von Anfang an mit Vernunft versuchen...evtl. auch den drei Mädels schon vor der Schule das Zählen und Lesen beibringen (vielleicht klappt´s ja).
Den Umgang mit dem PC sollen die ja auch definitiv lernen da meines erachtens zukünftig immer weniger ohne geht (ob das nun gut ist oder nicht bleibt mal abzuwarten)
Und wie ich indirekt oben schon angedeutet habe bin ich froh ein "Landei" zu sein...
Schaumerma wie der Kaiser sagt...


----------



## Clusta (18. März 2008)

Dieses Phänomen nennt sich "Ethnolekt" und entsteht aus Türkisch, Deutsch und SMS bzw. Chatkürzeln wie auch in diesem [KLICK] Video berichtet wird.
Würd ich jedem mal empfehlen dieses Video anzuschauen.
Es ist halt so, das WoW-Spieler heranwachsende, Ausländer deren Muttersprache nicht Deutsch ist oder einfach das manche sich nicht bemühen sauber zu schreiben. Wenn es schnell gehen muss schreibt man z.B. "INC 5 Stall" oder ähnliches.

so far...  [/Gehirn off]

ich geh jetzt waita pläyen alta !!1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

Sikes schrieb:


> @ Traklar
> 
> Das mit den Kommas ist für mich auch nicht so wichtig, aber wenn ich einem Satz sowas steh wie: "Hey jo, du hast mal time ich, brauch mal rasch deine help, bei einer quest." Da wird mir schon leicht schwindelig ^^



lol ja das kann sein, aber dem helf ich dann eh nicht, war nämlich nicht einmal Bitte drinnen


----------



## Lea1978 (18. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich melde mich hier auch einmal zu Wort.

Allerdings habe ich aufgehört mich darüber aufzuregen, denn es gibt in Deutschland ja nicht nur die Jugend, die eine Rechtschreibschwäche haben.

Kenne selbst genug Erwachsene, die der Deutschen Sprache nicht wirklich mächtig sind.

Da ich nicht nur im Spiel viel schreibe, sondern auch in diversen Instant Message Programmen, habe ich es mir einfach angewöhnt, es so zulesen wie es da steht

Das erleichtert es einem enorm.

So einen schönen Tag, ich muss ein paar Brötchen verkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl0b (18. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Shênya (18. März 2008)

....

Hier wird nicht darüber geflamt, sondern sachlich diskutiert - weitgehend.


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

Das Spiel ist* AB * zwölf Jahren, das bedeutet also noch lange nicht, das es ausschliesslich von zwölfjährigen gespielt wird. 

Wobei allerdings festzuhalten ist, das es durchaus zwölfjährige gibt, deren Ausdrucksweise sowohl verbal als auch schriftlich nur als gut zu bezeichnen ist. Dabei ist allerdings augenfällig, das diese fast alle aus den eher südlich gelegenen Teilen Deutschlands stammen, während die sprachlich eher defizitär daher kommenden Jugendlichen eher aus einem westlich gelegenen Bundesland stammen.


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen nennt sich "Ethnolekt" und entsteht aus Türkisch, Deutsch und SMS bzw. Chatkürzeln ....
> 
> Es ist halt so, das WoW-Spieler heranwachsende, Ausländer deren Muttersprache nicht Deutsch ist oder einfach das manche sich nicht bemühen sauber zu schreiben. Wenn es schnell gehen muss schreibt man z.B. "INC 5 Stall" oder ähnliches.



Ich muss jetzt aufpassen wie ich mich ausdrücke sonst wird es mir falsch ausgelegt. 

Ich finde es schade, dass man sich schlechte Gewohnheiten aneignen soll nur weil es die Mehrheit so macht. 
Die Ausrede dass es nun mal mehr "schlechte" Schreiber gibt als "gute", lasse ich nicht gelten. Das finde ich in irgendeiner Weise zu bequem. Irgednwann wird es sich nämlich nicht mehr auf die Online Welt beschänken sondern auch auf die reale Gesellschaft übergreifen. Und dann gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (18. März 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Anglizismen sind nicht nur in der Computer(spiele)szene gängig. Ich habe unlängst eine geschäftliche Einladung zu einem „Kick-off-meeting, bei dem offene Punkte cross-over  und face-to-face behandelt werden“ erhalten. Da denkt man sich auch seinen Teil.
> Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Fähigkeit, sich in seiner Muttersprache in Wort und Schrift ausdrücken zu können nach wie vor ein Indikator für Bildung und Niveau.


Mir gings mal so:
Ich war in einer Besprechung: Gegen Ende meinte der Besprechungsleiter: "Ich gebe jedem noch ein Hand-Out mit"
Ich sagte: Eine einfache Kopie würde auch reichen.
Hier hat man mit einem Lächeln zur Kenntnis genommen, dass man überall cooler klingen will und relativ einfache Sachen hochstilisieren will.


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen nennt sich "Ethnolekt" und entsteht aus Türkisch, Deutsch und SMS bzw. Chatkürzeln wie auch in diesem [KLICK] Video berichtet wird.
> Würd ich jedem mal empfehlen dieses Video anzuschauen.
> Es ist halt so, das WoW-Spieler heranwachsende, Ausländer deren Muttersprache nicht Deutsch ist oder einfach das manche sich nicht bemühen sauber zu schreiben. Wenn es schnell gehen muss schreibt man z.B. "INC 5 Stall" oder ähnliches.



das Video zeigt echt wie viel Mühe sich die Deutschen machen richtig zu sprechen könnte sowas nie woran das wohl liegt?



Centerman schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt aufpassen wie ich mich ausdrücke sonst wird es mir falsch ausgelegt.
> 
> Ich finde es schade, dass man sich schlechte Gewohnheiten aneignen soll nur weil es die Mehrheit so macht.
> Die Ausrede dass es nun mal mehr "schlechte" Schreiber gibt als "gute", lasse ich nicht gelten. Das finde ich in irgendeiner Weise zu bequem. Irgednwann wird es sich nämlich nicht mehr auf die Online Welt beschänken sondern auch auf die reale Gesellschaft übergreifen. Und dann gute Nacht. cry.gif



muss dir leider sagen das es diese Sprache schon längst in der realen Gesellschaft verankert ist


----------



## Sikes (18. März 2008)

Ich hatte auch Fehler in meinen Sätzen, hab ich gerade gesehen ^^ Habe bisher auch nicht das Gefühl als ob hier jemand gross rumflamet. Es geht einfach darum, dass man sich doch zumindest bei einer Frage einigermassen artikulieren könnte. Ich gehe auch nicht in eine/n Bank/Laden und sag: "HEY ALDA SCHIEB MA DIE KOHLE RÜBER, ABA ZAKICH!" (ausser ich bin blau und will ärger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Oha als "Nordlicht muss ich dir da aber widersprechen @Caliostra.
Rein aus Prinzip schon :-)
Auch im Norden gibt es "wohlerzogene" Jugendliche.

@Bl0b
Was für ein geistreicher Kommentar ist das denn?
Deine Signatur ist übrigens anzüglich..würde ich mal überdenken.

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Ilunadin (18. März 2008)

Also ich bin ja eher jemand der recht schnell schreibt und deshalb mal den ein oder anderen Wortdreher in seinem Satz hat,aber ansonsten achte ich danach schon was da steht und wenn ich die Zeit habe bessere ich das natürlich auch aus.Aber bei manchen Sachen  wie "beFor wier dass machen must du den monster da pulen!" stellen sich sämtliche Nackenhaare auf.Und leider sieht man sowas doch recht oft.Eien weitere Sache die ziemlich nervtötend ist ,sind diese ganzen "LOL ROFL MANN" etc. Beiträge die man ,ob Ingame oder im Forum,ständig sieht.Wenn jemand dagegen mal Satzzeichen weglässt, ist das nicht ganz so schlimm  (solange es NUR in den Foren und den Spielen ist!)finde ich.

Naja ansonsten kann man es garnicht oft genug sagen:"DUDEN hilft auch dir!"
Auf sowas kommen dann antworten wie "Wo droppt den der" was dann wohl meist ironisch gemeint ist, aber leider eben selbst in diesen 4 Wörtern ein Rechtshreibfehler steckt.


nja sowait so gud ;D

Rechtschreibung is was seltenes geworden und wird wohl auch  nicht so schnell wieder zum Alltag werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja DAS Schild von XXX hört man auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl0b (18. März 2008)

seh schon wie viel diskutiert wird.....


----------



## Korlanyi (18. März 2008)

ihr habt probleme...


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen nennt sich "Ethnolekt" und entsteht aus Türkisch, Deutsch und SMS bzw. Chatkürzeln wie auch in diesem [KLICK] Video berichtet wird.
> Würd ich jedem mal empfehlen dieses Video anzuschauen.



Auch wenn es teilweise auf lustig gemacht ist, mache ich mir bei so einem Bericht schon Sorgen.

Warum müssen wir unsere Sprache mit der Sprache Anderer, die nicht gewillt sind unsere Sprache zu lernen, vermischen?
Oder anders ausgedrückt. Wieso eine neue Sprache erfinden, wenn ich in einem Land bin in dem es schon eine wunederbar funktionierende Sprache gibt? Nur weil es cool ist?


----------



## Sikes (18. März 2008)

Ausserdem kommt es auch ein bisschen aufs WIE drauf an... NaTüRlIcH kAnN mAn aLlEs so schreiben oder ni deiser Vraainte. Nur würd ich mich dafür schämen ^^ Dann lieber alles klein und ohne punkt und koma... 








/selflame on 

KOMMA nich KOMA du Boon!

/selfflame off


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

@Jaenkman: ich wollte die nördlichen Bundesländer nicht angreifen; es ging mir bei meiner Aussage um ein ganz bestimmtes Bundesland das südlich des Nordens und östlich von Holland liegt. Gerade für Jugendliche aus diesem Bundesland (und da auch nur wieder für bestimmte Bereiche) war meine Aussage gedacht.


----------



## Silenzz (18. März 2008)

Also, mein Senf hierzu.
Ich hab seltsamerweise, das komma schreiben mehr ingame als in der schule gelernt, weil ich mir vorgenommen hab, komm schreib beim chatten einfach mal mit Komma.
Das ist 1.) nicht wirklich schwer, weil man sich das schon Denken kann, und 2.) meine Kommasetzung hat sich stark verbessert, in meinen Deutsch-Arbeiten wird auch Kommasetzung und aehnliches Bewertet, soll heissen, Kommastellung,Punktsetzung etc. und ich habe da eig. immer die volle Punktzahl.
Ich finds einfach nur schade, denn richtig zu schreiben, ist nicht wirklich schwer, und es ist eigentlich auch sch*** egal ob man Tuerke, Deutscher, Kroate oder sonstwas ist. Man kann als Tuerke genauso gut wie ein Deutscher schreiben, sonst koennte man eigentlich auch nicht WoW zoggen oder..?/
Gruss Oro/Josh


----------



## oens (18. März 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Wie oft sin denn die Kinder sitzengeblieben wenn sie in der 4ten sind? bin 14 und in der 8ten also ist man mit 12 in der 6ten....



Alle Achtung...mit deinen 14 drückst du dich besser aus als viele die älter sind...


----------



## aRrAQ (18. März 2008)

Was ich dazu mal sagen will, ich denke bei sachen wie kriger oder prist eher an leute die eine lese & rechtschreibschwäche haben, und davon gibt es nicht gerade wenige.

manchmal gibt es halt wirklich, tschuldigung, geistigen durchfall der geschrieben wird, aber manches hat einfach auch mit, "Krankheiten" oder einfach nicht geistig starken menschen die ABER nichts dafür können

meine meinung 
mfg


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

oens schrieb:


> Alle Achtung...mit deinen 14 drückst du dich besser aus als viele die älter sind...



Das hab ich auch schon oft in WoW von Gilde und Freunden gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

@Caliostra

Hatte doch auch einen Smilie dahinter oder? :-)

Aber ich weis schon was du meinst.

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Magazad (18. März 2008)

Hmm ich muss erhlich dazu sagen die rechtschreibung in Threads interessiert mich einen scheiss.Warum??Solange das vernüftig geschrieben ist und jeder es versteht was damit gemeint ist ist doch völlig Okay verstehe nicht warum sich leute darüber so aufregen. 


Noch meinen käse zum Whine. Rechtschreibung ist nur was für Gym Bonzen


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon oft in WoW von Gilde und Freunden gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was beweist das es nicht auf das Alter ankommt, aber auf was dann??
hmm lasst uns mal drüber nachdenken    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

@Magazad
Ohh ist das in Haupt- und Realschule abgeschafft worden?

Das wusste ich nicht und entschuldige mich hiermit über meine veraltete Realschulbildung.
man kann ja nicht immer "auf dem laufenden" sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Maximolider (18. März 2008)

malwieder hallo...
komme aus diesem wunderschönen bundesland(ist mein ernst,wirklich schön hier) und lebe mitten im pott...

was da an sprache verbrochen wird kann sich wahrscheinlich nichtmal ein echter berliner vorstellen...:-)
ich sage nur"cranger kirmes",für alle die das ein begriff ist.wenn man dort war macht man sich wirklich gedanken über deutsche sprache,die dort nurnoch rudimentär vorhanden ist...und dabei geht es nichtmal um mitbürger mit emigrationshintergrund....

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Ilunadin (18. März 2008)

Magazad schrieb:


> Hmm ich muss erhlich dazu sagen die rechtschreibung in Threads interessiert mich einen scheiss.Warum??Solange das vernüftig geschrieben ist und jeder es versteht was damit gemeint ist ist doch völlig Okay verstehe nicht warum sich leute darüber so aufregen.
> Noch meinen käse zum Whine. Rechtschreibung ist nur was für Gym Bonzen


 Das Leben ist schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

Jaenkman schrieb:


> @Magazad
> Ohh ist das in Haupt- und Realschule abgeschafft worden?
> 
> Das wusste ich nicht und entschuldige mich hiermit über meine veraltete Realschulbildung.
> ...



Da muss ich mich dann aber leider auch geschlagen geben

@LordofDemons liegt bestimmt an mehreren Variablen meist aber an Erziehung und der Umgebung in der man sich befindet


----------



## Môrticielle (18. März 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> legasthenie - lese-rechtschreib-schwierigkeit
> 
> damit will ich nicht sagen das jeder ein ausländer oder legastheniker ist, das könnte aber der fall sein bei vielen.


Nein, kann es nicht sein. Dies ist nur eine faule Ausrede von "Betroffenen", die einfach nur zu faul sind, sich eine korrekte Rechtschreibung anzugewöhnen. Warum?

Ganz einfach: Nach der derzeitigen Studienlage hat die *Legasthenie eine Häufigkeit von 4 bis 6% der Bevölkerung* in Industriestaaten. Legastheniker versuchen Situationen zu vermeiden, in denen sie durch ihre Lese- und/oder Schreibschwäche auffallen können, d.h. ein MMOG ist für einen Legastheniker keine bevorzugte Freizeitbeschäftigung. Sollten Legastheniker mit schwächer ausgeprägter Beeinträchtigung dennoch den Weg in eine MMOG-Community finden, werden sie sich eher zurückhaltend verhalten und den Schriftchat meiden.

Der Anteil der Spieler in MMOGs mit schwersten Mängeln in der Rechtschreibung liegt jedoch bei weitem höher als 4-6%, ich würde ihn bei 30-40% ansiedeln (subjektives Empfinden, nicht statistisch abgesichert). Vielleicht mag der eine oder andere tatsächlich ein Legastheniker sein, aber generell gräusliche Rechtschreibung, Grammatik oder Ausdrucksform durch "Legasthenie" zu erklären/entschuldigen, ist entweder dümmlich naiv oder schlichtweg verlogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ich störe mich erheblich an Verschleifungen wie "aba" statt "aber", "weita" statt "weiter" oder reinen Phantasiegebilden, wie die Verwendung des von mir hier im Forum schon kritisierten Begriffs "lose" (Bsp.: "das wird mal wieda ein lose", was wohl viele als Standardsatz aus dem Chat des Alteractales kennen). Da wird ein (falsch geschriebenes) Verb (to loose = verlieren) zu einem Substantiv umgebaut, welches es im Englischen gar nicht gibt. Niederlage heißt im Englischen "defeat". 

Ich habe ein gewisses Verständnis dafür, daß man im Eifer des Gefechtes im Chat Flüchtigkeitsfehler macht (z.B. Verdoppelung von Buchstaben, Buchstabendreher), mal EIN Satzzeichen vergißt oder generell klein schreibt. Das geht mir nicht anders. Aber man sollte in der Lage sein, sich z.B. beim Schreiben in einem Forum wieder korrekter Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Ausdrucksformen zu bedienen.

Die Frage ist: Warum schreiben so viele Spieler so falsch? Legasthenie erklärt nur einen geringen Bruchteil der Betroffenen. Ich vermute zwei hauptsächliche Gründe: Erstens ein an heutige Problematiken nicht angepaßtes Schulsystem mit überforderten Lehrern und einer viel zu hohen Rate an Unterrichtsausfall, in dem die Betroffenen weder in ausreichender Form die Regeln der deutschen Sprache vermittelt kriegen noch lernen, daß man selbstkritisch sein sollte und das eigene Verhalten ständig überprüft. Dazu kommt, daß durch immer geringeren Einfluß des Elternhauses sowie die ständige sinn- und wertfreie Berieselung durch irgendwelche Medien (TV, Radio, Inet, Zeitschriften) sich kein "moralischer Kompass" bildet, anhand dessen sie ihr Verhalten bewerten können.

Und das führt zum zweiten Punkt: Viele junge Menschen, seien es Jugendliche oder junge "Erwachsene", haben nicht mehr ein so klares Bild von der eigenen Zukunft, wie wir älteren (mit über 40 Lebensjahren zähle ich mich mal zu den älteren MMOGlern) es früher hatten. Für uns war es schon zu Schulzeiten recht klar, was wir später aus unserem Leben machen wollten und wir brauchten damals keine Angst davor zu haben, daß dies sich evtl. nicht so realisieren lassen würde. Die jüngeren Generationen haben heute diese Sicherheit nicht mehr. Dies beginnt bei fehlenden Ausbildungsplätzen, geht weiter mit hohen Arbeitslosenraten und gipfelt in der ständigen Demonstration sozialer Ungerechtigkeit. Auf der anderen Seite werden durch die ständige Medienberieselung Erwartungen an das eigene Leben geweckt (Konsumdenken, jeder muß ein Handy haben, ohne UMTS lebt man nicht, alle zwei Jahre muß ein besseres Auto her etc.), die aber von den Menschen nicht mehr erfüllt werden können. Daraus resultiert eine (zum Teil selbst verschuldete) Frustration, die sich dann in Protestverhalten äußert.

Und das Protestverhalten der heutigen Jugend ist zum einen nicht mehr auf die klassischen "Flegeljahre" zwischen 14 und 18 beschränkt, sondern setzt sich teils bis Ende 20 noch fort, und drückt sich zum anderen auch nicht mehr nur durch auffällige Haarschnitte und ungewöhnlichen Musikgeschmack aus, sondern hat nun auch die Sprache als Protestform gefunden. Ich vermute, daß eine größere Anzahl an Spieler auch mit Absicht falsch schreibt, um sich so "von der Masse" abzuheben.

FAZIT: Nur die wenigsten MMOG-Spieler mit erheblichen Rechtschreibeschwächen werden tatsächlich Legastheniker sein, denn diese meiden genau die Situationen, in denen ihre Schwäche auffällt. Ein Großteil der Betroffenen hat eine ungenügende Schulbildung sowie ein mangelndes Interesse, sich zu verbessern. Und ein weiterer Teil der Betroffenen kopiert falsche Rechtschreibung als Ausdruck eines jugendlichen Protestes gegen etablierte Formen und Strukturen.



Falls sich jemand weiter über Legasthenie informieren möchte, hier ein interessanter Link mit einem Artikel aus dem Deutschen Ärzteblatt: http://www.kjp.med.uni-muenchen.de/download/a396.pdf


----------



## HackZu (18. März 2008)

aRrAQ schrieb:


> Was ich dazu mal sagen will, ich denke bei sachen wie kriger oder prist eher an leute die eine lese & rechtschreibschwäche haben, und davon gibt es nicht gerade wenige.
> 
> manchmal gibt es halt wirklich, tschuldigung, geistigen durchfall der geschrieben wird, aber manches hat einfach auch mit, "Krankheiten" oder einfach nicht geistig starken menschen die ABER nichts dafür können
> 
> ...




Das stimmt in Einzelfällen sicherlich. Ich weigere mich allerdings zu glauben, dass grade in Onlinespielen und Foren bzw. Chats die Konzentration von Legasthenikern derartig hoch ist, wie angesprochene Personengruppen einem teilweise weiß machen wollen.




Magazad schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung ist nur was für Gym Bonzen



Wenn das wirklich ernst gemeint ist:

Rechtschreibung ist für jedermann, die rudimentären Grundkenntnisse sollte eigentlich jeder in der Grundschule schon erlernt haben. Außerdem bezweifele ich, dass in Haupt/Realschulen eine völlige Vernachlässigung dieses wichtigen Bildungsauftrags statt findet.



@Môrticielle: Schöner Beitrag, trifft meine Meinung sehr genau.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. März 2008)

Magazad schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung ist nur was für Gym Bonzen



...und wenn ich groß bin, dann will ich auch mal Spießer sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magazad (18. März 2008)

Rechtschreibung ist für jedermann, die rudimentären Grundkenntnisse sollte eigentlich jeder in der Grundschule schon erlernt haben. Außerdem bezweifele ich, dass in Haupt/Realschulen eine völlige Vernachlässigung dieses wichtigen Bildungsauftrags statt findet.
[/quote]



Hmm Rechtschreibung....ähm was is des??XD

Ich hab noch nie besonders wert drauf gelegt


----------



## th3orist (18. März 2008)

ich verstehe überhaupt nicht warum ihr euch aufregt.
wenn man an diesen umstand herumkritisieren will, dann sollte man nicht eine derart verkürzte kritik anbringen, die bei den einzelnen wow-spielern aufhört.
meiner ansicht nach müssten die wow-spieler (und eigentlich alle die kaum noch ordentlich schreiben können, ob sie nun wow spielen oder nicht) als notwendige opfer einer bestimmten art und weise unseres bildungssystems und noch erweitert als notwendige opfer des systems, das das bildungssystem hervorbringt angesehen werden.
es wäre bestimmt nicht damit getan individuell bei irgendwelchen schreibgestörten anzusetzen wenn doch die verhältnisse in denen solche menschen (wir, die uns "aufregen" im übrigen auch) existieren/leben helfen diese spezielle form der dummheit zu reproduzieren.
aus diesem grund rege ich mich schon gar nicht mehr über die fehler auf sondern mache mich einfach darüber in meinem freundeskreis (von denen auch einige spielen) lustig.
bisweilen haben wir schon diverse listen mit den geilsten sätzen und den beschissensten nicknames im umlauf.
eine wahre tortur für das zwerchfell sag ich euch.


----------



## Long_Wolf (18. März 2008)

Man wird auch immer wieder feststellen was für ein Genuss es sein kann sich mit Leuten zu unterhalten bzw. zu schreiben die sich auch ingame die Mühe machen einen Satz zu schreiben und nicht ein paar Abkürzungen/Wörter aneinderzureihen.

Was mir langsam eher Sorgen macht ist die Einstellung einiger weniger, die Rechtschreibung verteufeln.  In einer fremden Sprache kann ich so etwas nachvollziehen, doch selbst da würde ich, sollte ich sie auf Dauer nutzen müssen, versuchen jene korrekt zu verwenden. 

Aber es kann doch nicht sein das man in der Landes-/Muttersprache nicht firm genug ist einen verständlichen Satz zu produzieren, oder das man die Zeit dazu nicht aufbringen kann/will von vielen/allen verstanden zu werden. Warum dann überhaupt was schreiben ?


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

@Morticelle: danke, das bestätigt nur meine Aussagen, die ich schon weiter vorne in diesem Thread gemacht habe.


----------



## Mepho (18. März 2008)

oens schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> Vorweg: Ich bin 34 Jahre jung, gehöre daher wohl zur älteren Generation und mache mir echt Sorgen wegen meinen einjährigen Drillingen bezüglich der deutschen Sprache.
> 
> Ich selber habe oft auch eine Art "Abneigung" gegen Gross- und Kleinschreibung weil mir das mit der "Shift-taste" zu lästig ist...desweiteren nutze ich auch öfters mal Abkürzungen wie "cya" (see ya = see you ~ wir sehen uns) oder Redewendungen wie "moin" oder "nabend". Was ich aber absolut nicht begreifen kann ist warum soviel "kauderwelsch" in Foren und Chats steht...ich weiss...nun werden die Legastheniker wieder vorgeschoben aber wie weiter oben schon jemand erwähnt bzw angedeutet hat ist es bequemer diese anerkannte Krankheit vorzuschieben anstelle etwas dran zu ändern. "Zu meiner Zeit" gab es auch Legastheniker aber bei weitem nicht so viele wie heute. Abgesehen davon beherrschen diese Leute Ausdrücke wie "(Kack)noob", "L2P", "rOxxOr", "ftw", u.s.w. wie aus dem ff (für diejenigen die diesen Asudruck nicht kennen: "etwas aus dem ff können" = "etwas sehr gut beherrschen")
> ...





Nun, nicht nur die Eltern haben es in der Hand, sondern auch, oder gerade die Schulen.

Mein Sohn (10 Jahre) wird dieses Jahr das Gymnasium besuchen (toi, toi, toi). Vorher war er die 4 Jahre auf einer Grundschule, die etwas ländlich gelegen ist. Dort werden die Kinder dazu animiert und auch gezielt angehalten, ein Buch in der Woche zu lesen, um die sprachliche Entwicklung in Wort und Schrift zu fördern.

Das Gegenbeispiel bekomme ich dann ein- bis zweimal in der Woche beim Fußballtrainig, wenn dann die gleichaltrigen Kameraden meines Sohnes sich dann untereinander verbal austauschen. Leider bedienen sich die Jungs mehr der hier bereits aufgeführten Beispiele. Natürlich werde ich meinem Sohn jetzt nicht den Umgang mit seinen Freunden deswegen verbieten. Ich kann nur hoffen, daß er sich nicht dazu verleiten läßt, diesen "slang" dauerhaft zu übernehmen und schon zu unterscheiden weiß, wann es angebracht ist, und wann nicht.

PS. Irgendwie höre ich mich jetzt an wie meine Eltern damals *lach*


----------



## Jamaican (18. März 2008)

OK! Bei falscher Grammatik stimm ich dir zu. Aber ich meine das viele Leute mitten im BG während sie sich mit nem hunter kloppen müssen nicht darauf zu achten das alles richtig geschrieben ist.


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Nein, kann es nicht sein. Dies ist nur eine faule Ausrede von "Betroffenen", die einfach nur zu faul sind, sich eine korrekte Rechtschreibung anzugewöhnen. Warum?
> 
> Ganz einfach: Nach der derzeitigen Studienlage hat die *Legasthenie eine Häufigkeit von 4 bis 6% der Bevölkerung* in Industriestaaten. Legastheniker versuchen Situationen zu vermeiden, in denen sie durch ihre Lese- und/oder Schreibschwäche auffallen können, d.h. ein MMOG ist für einen Legastheniker keine bevorzugte Freizeitbeschäftigung. Sollten Legastheniker mit schwächer ausgeprägter Beeinträchtigung dennoch den Weg in eine MMOG-Community finden, werden sie sich eher zurückhaltend verhalten und den Schriftchat meiden.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir Recht geben, die meisten sind einfach nur zu faul sich um ihre Rechtschreibung zu kümmern. Ich kenne einen der hat Legasthenie und er versucht trotzdem seine Rechtschreibung zu verbessern



Jamaican schrieb:


> OK! Bei falscher Grammatik stimm ich dir zu. Aber ich meine das viele Leute mitten im BG während sie sich mit nem hunter kloppen müssen nicht darauf zu achten das alles richtig geschrieben ist.



im Kampf ist es klar das man nicht alles richtig macht weil man mehr auf den Kampf fixiert ist


----------



## Centerman (18. März 2008)

@Morticelle

Meiner Meinung kommt noch dazu, dass es der heutigen Jugend an richtigen Vorbildern fehlt. Was der Jugend heute als Vorbild verkauft wird, erfüllt alles mögliche aber keine Vorbildfunktion.

Angefangen in den Medien bei Rappern, sogenannten Stars und Schauspielern bis hin zu den eigenen Freunden, Familien usw. 
Wie soll sich z.B. ein 12 jähriger entwickeln, wenn nicht so wie sein 17 jähriger Bruder?


----------



## Dodelik (18. März 2008)

Ich finds irgendwie komisch wenn Ihr vom verhalten der Spieler im Spiel auf deren geistiges niveau schließt.

Ein Spiel zu Spielen ist ja nicht damit zu vergleichen wenn man jemandem real gegenüber steht.

Ich mein so Anonym isses doch eh scheissegal was andere denken, da muß ich mich auch nicht ansträngen bei denen ein gutes Bild abzugeben.

Wenn man real jemandem gegenüber steht und der redet wie ein 20 Jähriger Erstklässler, was macht ihr dann?

Ja genau, Ihr habt denjenigen zum letzten mal getroffen.

Und demjenigen is das auch bestimmt peinlich und der macht sich dann gedanken.

Da heutzutage vieles anonym is, ist es den meisten leuten einfach scheissegal.


----------



## oens (18. März 2008)

Magazad schrieb:


> Hmm ich muss erhlich dazu sagen die rechtschreibung in Threads interessiert mich einen scheiss.Warum??Solange das vernüftig geschrieben ist und jeder es versteht was damit gemeint ist ist doch völlig Okay verstehe nicht warum sich leute darüber so aufregen.
> Noch meinen käse zum Whine. Rechtschreibung ist nur was für Gym Bonzen




OK...mir geht es ja nicht unbedingt um die Rechtschreibung aber um das von dir erwähnte "vernünftig geschrieben"...wenn man aus lauter Fehlern den Beitrag nicht lesen kann und den Chat zurückscrollen muss um das auseinanderzuklamüsern und zu verstehen was der andere will geht das mit der Rede- und Schreibfreiheit doch etwas zu weit...soviel zu dem Thema meinerseits...


----------



## Môrticielle (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> @Morticelle
> 
> Meiner Meinung kommt noch dazu, dass es der heutigen Jugend an richtigen Vorbildern fehlt. Was der Jugend heute als Vorbild verkauft wird, erfüllt alles mögliche aber keine Vorbildfunktion.


Ja, das ist auch ein wichtiger Punkt, dies sehe ich genau wie Du.



Dodelik schrieb:


> Ich mein so Anonym isses doch eh scheissegal was andere denken, da muß ich mich auch nicht ansträngen bei denen ein gutes Bild abzugeben.


Du willst damit sagen, daß solange dein Verhalten nicht auf dich zurückfallen kann, weil du im Netz anonym bist, solange läßt du die Sau raus? Damit würdest du selbst den Beweis dafür liefern, daß man von der Rechtschreibung DOCH auf das geistige und moralische Niveau eines anderen schließen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (18. März 2008)

ich ignoriere nur die groß und kleinschreibung wenn es wen stört kann er sich ruhig aufregen.
rechtschreibfehler sind sicher nicht gewollt und denke (hoffe) mal eher selten 8te klasse deutsch 1. LG


----------



## Occasus (18. März 2008)

nein ich fühle mit dir.
ihr könnt ja groß- und kleinschreibung weglassen aber bitte lest euch den text noch 2mal durch bevor ihr ihn postet.

denkt nach bevor ihr redet und schreibt. sonst kommt so ein müll wie 

alda, mein prist is jetzt scho lila equip

raus.


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> ich ignoriere nur die groß und kleinschreibung wenn es wen stört kann er sich ruhig aufregen.
> rechtschreibfehler sind sicher nicht gewollt und denke (hoffe) mal eher selten 8te klasse deutsch 1. LG



naja wenn ich in meiner Klasse bei ner Deutsch Schulaufgabe sehe wie reihenweise 5er und 6er. aufgrund der Rechtschreibung. durchgehen dann eher nicht


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> FAZIT: Nur die wenigsten MMOG-Spieler mit erheblichen Rechtschreibeschwächen werden tatsächlich Legastheniker sein, denn diese meiden genau die Situationen, in denen ihre Schwäche auffällt. Ein Großteil der Betroffenen hat eine ungenügende Schulbildung sowie ein mangelndes Interesse, sich zu verbessern. Und ein weiterer Teil der Betroffenen kopiert falsche Rechtschreibung als Ausdruck eines jugendlichen Protestes gegen etablierte Formen und Strukturen.
> Falls sich jemand weiter über Legasthenie informieren möchte, hier ein interessanter Link mit einem Artikel aus dem Deutschen Ärzteblatt: http://www.kjp.med.uni-muenchen.de/download/a396.pdf



Ein schönes Fazit, weil es den berühmten Nagel auf den Kopf trifft!!!


----------



## Torador (18. März 2008)

Ich weise nur auf meine Signatur hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ein schönes Fazit, weil es den berühmten Nagel auf den Kopf trifft!!!



da kann ich nur ein klars /sign druntersetzen und mach euch nicht über LRSler lustig oder Legastheniker die habens echt schwer das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen (ja da sind erfahrungswerte in dem satz enthalten glaubt mir LRSler sein und dann trotzdem ne gute grammatik hinzukriegen das grenzt manchmal an sisiphusarbeit)


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

Torador schrieb:


> Ich weise nur auf meine Signatur hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop

Ich geh jetzt bis später


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

Ich möchte daraufhinweisen dass es seit der Mittagspause hier sehr auffällig geworden ist mit den sinnlosen Posts. Ich denke das, dass daran liegt, dass die Schule aus ist, und das niveau leicht sinkt oder?


----------



## Aberon (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?



Nein!
Mich stört es auch und noch schlimmer ist es, wenn keine Zeichen gesetzt werden und der ganze Beitrag ein Satz ist.
So etwas lese ich meist nicht, da ich sowieso keinen Schluss daraus ziehen kann.


----------



## Mirdoìl (18. März 2008)

Ganz einfache Antwort:
Das sind einfach nur Leute die zu faul zum schreiben sind... 
Das beste ist aber immer noch "Ey alda mach mic nich an ich weiß wo dein Haus wonth"


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

Noob schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Antwort:
> Das sind einfach nur Leute die zu faul zum schreiben sind...
> Das beste ist aber immer noch "Ey alda mach mic nich an ich weiß wo dein Haus wonth"



made my day da bin ich echt abgebrochen vor lachen


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

Aberon schrieb:


> Nein!
> Mich stört es auch und noch schlimmer ist es, wenn keine Zeichen gesetzt werden und der ganze Beitrag ein Satz ist.
> So etwas lese ich meist nicht, da ich sowieso keinen Schluss daraus ziehen kann.



aber du kannst erst wissen das keine zeichen vorhanden sind wenn du den post gelesen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manavortex (18. März 2008)

Jemand, der in seinen Foren- oder Ingamebeiträgen sämtliche Rechtschreibregeln außer Kraft setzt, spart beim Verfassen dieser Beiträge einige wertvolle Sekunden ein, die allerdings jeder einzelne Leser zusätzlich aufwenden muss, um seinen Beitrag zu verstehen.

Ingame schenke ich mir Groß- und Kleinschreibung meistens auch, aber ich versuche, mich wenigstens nicht allzu häufig zu vertippen. Richtig schlimm wird es dann allerdings, wenn man Sätze wirklich laut vorlesen muss, um zu verstehen, was der Dichter damit ausdrücken wollte. So etwas ignoriere ich dann grundsätzlich. 
Ist in dem Fall ja wirklich nett, dass der Jumimihigru (Jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund), Alien, Legastheniker oder Mensch ohne Finger der mit der Nase tippt TM nicht in der Lage ist, sein Anliegen in allgemein verständlicher Schriftsprache zu formulieren, aber er muss dann auch damit leben, dass er ignoriert wird.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

manavortex schrieb:


> Jemand, der in seinen Foren- oder Ingamebeiträgen sämtliche Rechtschreibregeln außer Kraft setzt, spart beim Verfassen dieser Beiträge einige wertvolle Sekunden ein, die allerdings jeder einzelne Leser zusätzlich aufwenden muss, um seinen Beitrag zu verstehen.
> 
> Ingame schenke ich mir Groß- und Kleinschreibung meistens auch, aber ich versuche, mich wenigstens nicht allzu häufig zu vertippen. Richtig schlimm wird es dann allerdings, wenn man Sätze wirklich laut vorlesen muss, um zu verstehen, was der Dichter damit ausdrücken wollte. So etwas ignoriere ich dann grundsätzlich.
> Ist in dem Fall ja wirklich nett, dass der Jumimihigru (Jugendliche mit Migrationshintergrund), Alien, Legastheniker oder Mensch ohne Finger der mit der Nase tippt TM nicht in der Lage ist, sein Anliegen in allgemein verständlicher Schriftsprache zu formulieren, aber er muss dann auch damit leben, dass er ignoriert wird.



wow du ignorierst Legastheniker weil sie nicht richtig die Grammatik beherschen du bist meiner Meinung nach der größte A.... auf Erden schon mal dran gedacht das wir nicht freiwillig so sind


----------



## Tja (18. März 2008)

Es ist teilweise wirklich grausam, was hier an nicht vorhandenen Rechtschreib/Grammatikkenntnissen gezeigt wird. 

Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht zu viel verlangt, sich bei Beiträge 1 oder 2x durchzulesen und ggf. auch zu editieren.

zu den Vorbildern:

Naja was soll man auch von Hiphop und Rap Protagonisten erwarten? Schulbildung, Elternhaus -->Fehlanzeige. Meiner Meinung nach, gehören Leute wie Bushido & Co. sofort abgeschoben. Daher sollte es eigentlich im Sinne der Jugendlichen sein, dieser Musik den Rücken zu kehren. Auch frage ich mich, weshalb hier die Politik nicht tätig wird? Denn im Vergleich zu Computerspielen, wirken sich Musikrichtungen wie Hiphop etc. negativ auf die Entwicklung der Kinder aus!

Auch sollte untereinander auf gepflegten Umgang geachtet werden. Wer sein Kind in einen Fußballverein steckt, muss (leider) damit rechnen, dass dort ein unzureichender Umgangston herrscht. In einem Golf, Tennisklub sieht das Ganze doch etwas anders aus. 

Die Ausrede "Legastheniker" gilt ohnehin nicht, da ein Legastheniker sicher versuchen wird, seine Schwäche zu verbergen. Des Weiteren empfinde ich es als bodenlose Frechheit, Legastheniker als Ausrede für die eigene Faulheit, Unfähigkeit zu benutzen. Legastheniker WOLLEN sich verbessern, ihre Schwäche überwinden...was man von faulen, rebellierenden Jugendlichen aber nicht behaupten kann.

zu dem Vordrängler:

Da ist Zivilcourage gefragt, packen und zurückziehen. Wenn er sich nicht anstellen will ---> anderen Film suchen. Die türkischen Eltern zur Erziehung, Anpassung auffordern, wenn sie das nicht wollen --->samt Kind abschieben.


----------



## snif07 (18. März 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Sollten Legastheniker mit schwächer ausgeprägter Beeinträchtigung dennoch den Weg in eine MMOG-Community finden, werden sie sich eher zurückhaltend verhalten und den Schriftchat meiden.



falsch
warum? ganz einfach !

jeder mensch ist anders
jeder mensch verhält sich anders
jeder mensch geht mit seinen schwächen anders um
da werden mir aber studien wiedersprechen da diese nur die masse aufzählen und sie alle in einen topf werfen

es ist viel mehr eine sache des selbstbewusstseins.

studien und umfragen führen nur zur verallgemeinerung.

beispiel?

eine studie hat herausgefunden das 80 % aller deutschen zu dick sind (vorsicht erfunden)
d.h: "die" deutschen sind zu dick | "die" wird dann schnell zu "alle"

werden "sie" sich eher zurückhaltend verhalten und den Schriftchat meiden | "sie" bedeutet dann "alle"

außerdem hast du mein post nicht kapiert
der sinn: urteile nicht über menschen die du nicht kennst, reg dich nicht über dinge auf die "DU" nicht ändern kannst... und wenn doch, dann unternimm verdammt noch mal etwas dagegen


----------



## Aberon (18. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber du kannst erst wissen das keine zeichen vorhanden sind wenn du den post gelesen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1 Absatz, wo nur klein geschrieben wird, sagt alles.
Ansonsten... hmmm... hast irgendwie recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naraget (18. März 2008)

Alle die keine Ahnung über Legasthenie haben bitte mal schön ruhig sein!
Wieso sollte ich situationen meiden nur weil ich weiß das ich Fehler machen werde/könnte? Das ist schwachsinn, als ob man sich mit seiner Situation nicht abfinden könnte und deshalb versucht sich zu verkriechen! Das mag vielleicht bei älteren Analphabeten so sein da diese es als peinlich empfinden aber wieso wir? Ist ja nicht unbedingt was was man nicht erwarten würde.

Achja und an alle die denken das Legasthenie,  "Alta" "R00xx0r" oder "da hab ich ihn ultra hamma gebash00rt" hervorruft.... zum Glück nicht!!

Meistens sind es buchstaben verdreher oder fehlende buchstaben oder wie in meinem fall sogar fehlende Sätze die selbst beim mehrmaligem Lesen nicht auffahllen das sie fehlen da das gehirn sie sich einfach dazu denkt.

Und ne modeerscheinung ist es nicht unbedingt nur erschreckend ist das die anzahl der Legastheniker die auf Sprachschulungen geht nachlässt obwohl die Anzahl der Betroffenen ansteigt.

Ich kann für meinen  Fall sagen das ich mein bestes gegeben habe um meine Schwäche zu verkleinern und ich rege mich tierisch über Leute auf die denken das sowas ein Spaß ist!! Ich mache gerade Abitur und habe unter jedem Zeugniss die Mitteilung stehen das ich Legastheniker bin und meine Rechtschreibfehler deshalb nicht gewertet wurde.... macht sich bestimmt gut bei einer Bewerbung.... aber ohne dies hätte ich das Gymnasium bestimmt nicht geschafft..... also jeder der sich aus spaß sein Leben schwere macht nur damit es in der Schule leichter ist....muss ein echter Idiot sein! 

Gruß Jona


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Auch sollte untereinander auf gepflegten Umgang geachtet werden. Wer sein Kind in einen Fußballverein steckt, muss (leider) damit rechnen, dass dort ein unzureichender Umgangston herrscht. In einem Golf, Tennisklub sieht das Ganze doch etwas anders aus.



Auch wenn das sehr Off Topic ist aber: Häää?? Da hat einer aber ne Menge Klassendenken aufgesogen, auweia


----------



## Torador (18. März 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Auch ich störe mich erheblich an Verschleifungen wie "aba" statt "aber", "weita" statt "weiter" oder reinen Phantasiegebilden, wie die Verwendung des von mir hier im Forum schon kritisierten Begriffs "lose" (Bsp.: "das wird mal wieda ein lose", was wohl viele als Standardsatz aus dem Chat des Alteractales kennen).
> Da wird ein (falsch geschriebenes) Verb (to loose = verlieren) zu einem Substantiv umgebaut, welches es im Englischen gar nicht gibt. Niederlage heißt im Englischen "defeat".



Das es das Wort "lose" als Substantiv nicht gibt stimmt natürlich, aber schreibt man das Verb nicht auch nur mit einem o, also "to lose"?

(Quelle) 

Falsch geschrieben ist es demnach immerhin nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (18. März 2008)

Meint ihr nicht das es viel mit Anonymität zu tun hat.

Warum sollte man sich anständig benehmen oder ordentlich schreiben?

Is doch eh alles Anonym.

Im RL würden solche Leute schnell vor ne Wand laufen.

Weils total annormal is und keiner sich mit solche leuten abgeben will.


----------



## Shênya (18. März 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht das es viel mit Anonymität zu tun hat.
> 
> Warum sollte man sich anständig benehmen oder ordentlich schreiben?
> 
> ...



Weil dies von Respekt gegenüber anderen, trotz der Gelegenheit dummes zu tun durch Anonymität, zeugen würde.
Ist es nicht eher der Respekt der den Leuten verloren geht?


----------



## Valiel (18. März 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen nennt sich "Ethnolekt" und entsteht aus Türkisch, Deutsch und SMS bzw. Chatkürzeln wie auch in diesem [KLICK] Video berichtet wird.
> Würd ich jedem mal empfehlen dieses Video anzuschauen.
> Es ist halt so, das WoW-Spieler heranwachsende, Ausländer deren Muttersprache nicht Deutsch ist oder einfach das manche sich nicht bemühen sauber zu schreiben. Wenn es schnell gehen muss schreibt man z.B. "INC 5 Stall" oder ähnliches.
> 
> ...




LOl...


In meiner Heimatstadt gibt es sogar deutsche Jugendliche die versuchen wie türkischstämmige Jugendliche zu reden. Warum weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Aber das Video bringts auf den Punkt


----------



## Hollower (18. März 2008)

> konntet ihr meinen post jetzt wesentlich schlechter lesen bzw. verstehen, obwohl ich mich mit absicht gegen groß-/kleinschreibung entschieden habe?


Ja, und wie! Ich hasse Leute die zu blöde sind mal die Shift-Taste zu benutzen, so schwer kann das doch nicht sein? Auf dem Papier schreibt man ja auch nicht der Einfachheit halber alles klein.

Aber nein, da bist Du nicht der einzige. Ich amüsiere mich auch regelmäßig über die mittleren Katastrophen die im allgemeinen.... nein, halt. Ich amüsiere mich auch regelmäßig über die mittleren Katastrophen die im Handelschannel zu finden sind. Die Leute sind ja zu dumm den allgemeinen Channel zu benutzen. Da findet man dann so tolle geistige Ergüsse wie:

- die allys falieren immer bg!!!
- horde suckt
- lol alter, der imba pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- cucu (Kein Witz, in der Bahn sagte vor kurzen ein Mädel zum anderen "Kuku", wie man spricht. "Kuku", anstelle von cucu, was irgendein Blödhammel mal anstelle des "cu" für "see you" -> "man sieht sich" erfunden hat. Die denken ernsthaft cucu bzw. "Kuku" wäre etwas im Sinne von "bye bye" oder "tschüss". Da kommt mir die Galle hoch.
- hat wer bock auf ne inze?
- ich wollt noch in ne inni
- suchn mage für brt
- alta halt mal dein maul
- kom mal klar ey
- wie kahn ich das den machen? (kahn -> kann / den -> denn)
- ihr noobs, ihr habt euren acc bei ebay gekauft
- hast du bock managruft als tank? (-> Hallo, wir haben die Gruppensuche benutzt und wollten gerne einmal nachfragen ob Du vielleicht Interesse hättest mit uns als Tank in die Managruft zu gehen)

Einfach furchtbar...


----------



## Môrticielle (18. März 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> studien und umfragen führen nur zur verallgemeinerung.
> 
> beispiel?
> 
> ...


Danke für die Erheiterung, die dieser Post bei mir ausgelöst hat. Du behauptest, daß Studien schlecht oder unbrauchbar sind, weil Menschen zur Verallgemeinerung tendieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann sind Kissen schlecht, weil man mit ihnen Menschen ersticken kann. Bitte, Herr Schäuble, verbieten sie alle Kissen!  (Sarkasmus, biite nicht ins Gewürzregal stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) 

Selbst wenn KEIN Legastheniker eine Hemmung hätte, seine Schwächen in der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen (so wie du es hier für deine Argumentation darstellen willst), dann wären immer noch nur 4-6% der MMOG-Spieler Legastheniker, was den hohen Anteil an Spieler mit miserabler Rechtschreibung NICHT ERKLÄRT !

Amüsiere mich bitte weiter und nenne jetzt noch ein paar phantasievolle Gründe dafür, warum Legastheniker sich ausgerechnet in MMOGs konzentrieren und einen Anteil von 30% oder mehr an der Community erreichen sollten. Bitte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Meint ihr nicht das es viel mit Anonymität zu tun hat.
> 
> Warum sollte man sich anständig benehmen oder ordentlich schreiben?
> 
> ...




Wenn anonymität Dummheit hervorruft.. dann ja. Aber wenn man respekt vor anderen hat, dann dürfte Annonymität eigentlich keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Pandur87 (18. März 2008)

isch weiss garnich warumm sihc hia ale soo aufreggen das wichtiksde is doch das man denn sin inn denn sätzten ferstet. auserdem habn nich ale den gleichen bildunkswek absolwirt unt sint vllt auch mit der entwiklunk der rechtschreiprevorm übervordert.

Was ich damit sagen will, sich hier über solche Leute auszulassen wird dir nicht viel helfen, es gibt nunmal Menschen mit einer Rechtschreibschwäche und Leute die einen Zwang empfinden grammatikalische Regeln zu würdigen.
Selbst wenn man sie verbessert machst du es ihnen dadurch nicht leichter, ich denke sie haben das gleiche Recht zu zocken wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Kumpel bricht die Rechtschreibreform, Kommasetzung auch mehrmals täglich, dass ändert nichts an unserer Freundschaft und ich spiele immernoch gern mit ihm, manchmal stört es mich zwar schon, wenn er sich im Gruppenspiel damit zum Affen macht, aber so ist es halt.
Jeder hat seine Schwächen...

Ich glaub nicht, dass diesen Post irgendwer mal ließt, weil diese Disskussion schon die 17. Seite erreicht hat.

Naja schönes Leben noch an alle Rechtschreibfanatiker dadraußen und nehmt die deutsche Rechtschreibung bitte nicht zu ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (18. März 2008)

So ohne alles gelesen zu haben, muss ich acuh mal was sagen. Ich selbst bin 14Jahre bescuhe ein Gymnasium und will mich auch mal rechtfertigen. Also wegen den Ingamechat sage ich mal so da ich immer mit 2-Finger system schreibe kommen mir manchmal fehler vor vorallem IG wenn man gerade einen mob kloppt und nicht soviel zeit hat kommt dann auch mal udn oder am gemeint war aber ma usw. aber ich finde dennoch das ich gut schreibe. wegen groß und kleinschreibung sorry leute ich schreibe keine arbeit der so von daher findeich es unnötig da der text auch so verständlich ist. ich mache das gerade nur weil alle das machen^^. was ich sehr arm finde ist leute wegen ihrer rechtschreibung zu beurteilen da sie dafür ( manchmal) nichts können z.B ich. ich selbst bin in der symplen rechtschreibung ganz gut ( also wörter an sich groß und kleinschreibung usw.) bei kommasetzung bin ich allerdings total schlecht.. ich weiß auch nicht warum aber das geht einfach nicht in meinen kopf schon seid der 5ten^^ allerdings muss ich sagen manche sachen die irh als beispiele genannt habt sind echt der hammer und selbst für mich als nicht vollkommenen ( deutsch immer nur ne 4 im zeugnis) ist sowas echt arm und ich frage mich was die leute da in der schule machen.....



MfG

PS: Ich bin 14 udn lese verdammt viel^^ vllt sagt dem ein oder anderen Perry Rhodan was^^ und ich finde es echt schade das alle aus meiner klasse immer sagen lesen igit bücher wähh du liest ihh usw. die wissen nicht was die verpassen^^


----------



## Devilyn (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Worte werden abgekürzt wie z.B. Hammer = Hamma




Du bischd Hamma *mit sing* xD

ich oute mich und gebe zu das ich zu diesen abkürzlern und klein schreibern gehöre^^

aber warum auch nicht, ich spiele auf nem pvp server da ist das kein problem wenn man von 3 hordlern verfolgt wird und chattet neben bei^^ da kürze ich lieber ab^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

Da man ja nicht nur darüber meckern soll, sondern auch versuchen soll, konstruktive Vorschläge zur Lösung dieses Problems zu machen, nachfolgend einige Ideen wie man dem sprachlichen Problem Herr werden könnte (Achtung, einige Vorschläge sind ironisch !)

1.)	Blizzard spendiert dem Chat ein Rechtschreibungsprüfprogramm inklusive Übersetzungssystem Jung – Deutsch in Normal – Deutsch. 

2.)	Blizzard setzt die Altersfreigabe nicht nach dem biologischen Alter, sondern nach dem geistigen Alter fest; dafür hat jeder Spieler vorher einen Test zu machen, der sein geistiges Alter feststellt.

3.)	Blizzard baut neben den Servertypen PVE / PVP und RP /normal noch Servertypen für die verschiedenen Dialekte auf (Ostfriesisch, Bayrisch, Ruhrpott, Hessisch, Schwäbisch und Proll).

4.)	Blizzard unterteilt die bestehenden Servertypen PVE/PVP und RP/normal nochmals in Altersbereiche. So wäre z.B. Server für die Altergruppen von 12 bis 16, von 17 bis 21, von 21 bis 29 und erwachsen eine ideale Lösung. Durch das Postident – Verfahren wäre dann nach zu weisen, welcher Altersgruppe man angehört, und man kann den entsprechenden Server anwählen. 

Was nun Ernst und was nun Ironie ist, überlasse ich jedem Leser seiner eigenen gottgegebenen Fantasie.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Es ist teilweise wirklich grausam, was hier an nicht vorhandenen Rechtschreib/Grammatikkenntnissen gezeigt wird.
> 
> Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht zu viel verlangt, sich bei Beiträge 1 oder 2x durchzulesen und ggf. auch zu editieren.
> 
> ...



ahh jetzt sind wir einfach nur Faul wie dämmlich bist du eigendlich, weißt du überhaupt wie es ist Legi zu sein nein du hast keine Ahnung aber die Fresse dermaßend weit aufreissen das ich bis in deinen Magen runtersehn kann. Ich finde es eine dermaßende Unverschämtheit das zu behaupten.

Edit: Ermahnt von Ahramanyu per PM.


----------



## Georg217 (18. März 2008)

em 32.. du bist zu alt würd ich ma sagen um sowas zuverstehen.


----------



## Môrticielle (18. März 2008)

Torador schrieb:


> Das es das Wort "lose" als Substantiv nicht gibt stimmt natürlich, aber schreibt man das Verb nicht auch nur mit einem o, also "to lose"?
> 
> (Quelle)
> 
> ...


Stimmt, to loose bedeutet "etwas lösen, lockern". My bad.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Da man ja nicht nur darüber meckern soll, sondern auch versuchen soll, konstruktive Vorschläge zur Lösung dieses Problems zu machen, nachfolgend einige Ideen wie man dem sprachlichen Problem Herr werden könnte (Achtung, einige Vorschläge sind ironisch !)
> 
> 1.) Blizzard spendiert dem Chat ein Rechtschreibungsprüfprogramm inklusive Übersetzungssystem Jung – Deutsch in Normal – Deutsch.
> 
> ...



Also wenn man das machen würde, dann wären auf jedem Server so ca 50 Leute *gg*. Da macht das spielen in Gruppe bestimmt doppelt soviel Spaß.

Rechtschreibprüfung im Chat, blödsinn. Rechtschreibprüfung im Forum, sinnvoll.

Ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß gar nicht mehr um was es hier geht, gehts um den Chat oder um die Foren.


----------



## Deathrow88 (18. März 2008)

wain doch, bisle cheese to the wain?
omfg geh ma ned so heule ey
lass die leute so schreiben wie se meinen... 
ich habe eine perfekte rechtschreibung nur spare ich mir das in wow, teilweise wird man einfach nicht verstanden wenn man richtig schreibt ;P
ausserdem ist es halt wow speak/inet speak. 
Also wayne?
baba cucucu gogo 4 more sinnlos freds... ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

Deathrow88 schrieb:


> wain doch, bisle cheese to the wain?
> omfg geh ma ned so heule ey
> lass die leute so schreiben wie se meinen...
> ich habe eine perfekte rechtschreibung nur spare ich mir das in wow, teilweise wird man einfach nicht verstanden wenn man richtig schreibt ;P
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Proll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ambrador (18. März 2008)

grüße!

1.) früher wurde im chat/foren(?) alles klein geschrieben: ich habe da nichts gegen, es kommt der gesprochenen sprache wesentlich näher, die nicht zwischen groß/kleinschreibung unterscheidet. ebenso mit abkürzungen wie "hamma" "biste" "kommste" usf., abkürzungen "lol", "gz" usf. sehe ich eher als gestische sprachentsprechungen: die können nur ganz kurz geäußert werden, da ihnen ansonsten der quasi unwillkürliche charakter verloren geht.

2.) in einem meiner zehn bücherregale steht ein buch, das heißt "lass uns mal eine schnecke angraben!" -- dabei geht es um die jugendsprache der generation der 80er jahre und den damit einhergehenden moral-werte-sitten-welt-kultur-wasweißichnoch-verfall (und fussballweltmeister waren wir damals auch schon lange nicht mehr, das hat sich dann ja 1991 geändert ... (ok, scherz: 1992) )

3 mich interessiert das leben und nicht wie mans buchstabiert ... (reinhard mey)


grüße,
ambrador


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

Wir wohl wieder Zeit das ein Mod den Thread sauber macht und bis morgen früh geschlossen hält, wenn wieder die geistig erwachsenen Leute wieder da sind.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2008)

ambrador schrieb:


> 3 mich interessiert das leben und nicht wie mans buchstabiert ... (reinhard mey)



dieses Zitat hat mich wirklich beeindruckt


----------



## Tja (18. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auch wenn das sehr Off Topic ist aber: Häää?? Da hat einer aber ne Menge Klassendenken aufgesogen, auweia



Falsch. Ich betrachte nur die Fakten. Im Fußballklub hast Du A.) die Ausländer, welche die Sprache kaum bzw. gar nicht beherrschen und B.) die ganzen selbsternannten Trainer, welche bei jedem Fehlpass ausfallend und tei lweise beleidigend werden. Hinzu kommen die Erwachsenen, welche bei jedem Spiel tun, als ginge es um Leben und Tod.

Gibt es sowas beim Golf, Tennis? Nein. Die Kinder sind in kleineren Gruppen, bekommen sportlichen Ehrgeiz und Spaß vermittelt.


----------



## Dryadris (18. März 2008)

Also ich würde das nicht so pauschalisieren, dass Legastheniker sich aus Prinzip heraus solchen Sachen wie ein MMORPG fern halten. Ich kenne mehrere Legastheniker die einwandfrei in Forenrpgs aktiv sind und wenn man nicht wüßte, dass sie Legastheniker sind, würde man nicht eine Sekunde darüber nachdenken dass da etwas nicht stimmen könnte. Viele stellen sich ja gerade mit Absicht solchen Schwierigkeiten, damit die Gesellschaft sie nicht ins soziale Aus manövriert. Trotz ihrer Probleme und Schwierigkeiten stellen sie sich solchen Hürden und damit haben sie Respekt verdient und keinfalls Spott oder Hohn.
Es läßt sich eigentlich sehr gut erkennen ob sich hinter einem Beitrag ein Legastheniker verbirgt oder jemand, der einfach keine Lust hatte sich Mühe zu geben. Ein Legastheniker hat eine Rechtschreibschwäche, aber die Grammatik ist ihm durchaus bekannt und auch bewusst. Daher wird man vielleicht mal hier und dort einen Buchstaben vermissen oder einen anderen entdecken als erwartet, aber dennoch wird man eine ganz normale Grammatik vor sich haben. Legastheniker schreiben oftmals Wörter so wie sie diese hören. Wenn man jetzt ein 'Krieger' liest oder einen 'Kriger'... Man weiß jedesmal was damit gemeint ist. 

Anders verhält es sich natürlich durch eine verbale Vergewaltigung der grammatikalischen Richtlinien. Da steckt dann meist Faulheit oder schlichte Unwissenheit dahinter. 

Im Chat mögen ja solche Abkürzungen wie 'iwie' für 'irgendwie' oder 'vll' für 'vielleicht' usw usw noch einigermaßen erträglich sein (auch wenn sich mir bei iwie die Fußnägel hochrollen), aber in einem Forum sollte man so viel Zeit eigentlich haben um einen Beitrag in einer allgemein verständlichen Form verfassen zu können. In einem Forum geht es nicht um Quantiät der Beiträge, sondern sollte um Qualität gehen. Hier steht niemand unter Zeitdruck, niemand ist in der Gefahr von einem Gegner angegriffen werden, folglich hat man die Zeit, die Wörter aus zu schreiben. 
Gleichfalls hat man auch bei einer Gruppensuche durchaus die Zeit für eine korrekt verfasste Suchmeldung, da die Leute meist dabei in einer sicheren Stadt stehen. 

Aber im Endeffekt spiegelt die Sprache doch eigentlich nur den Gesellschaftswandel und das Gesellschaftsdenken wieder. Unsere Gesellschaft möchte sich weltoffener zeigen, daher die vielen englischen Wörter die Einzug in unsere Sprache halten. Unsere Gesellschaft ist hektischer geworden, gleichfalls ist die Sprache schneller und hektischer geworden wie man durch die vielen Abkürzungen eigentlich sehr gut erkennen kann. Die Zeiten des allgemeinen Wohlstands sind vorbei, folglich verarmt die deutsche Sprache. Sprache war schon immer ein Symbol für einen gewissen gesellschaftlichen Stand gewesen und wird es wohl immer auch sein. Im Moment fällt das nur so extrem auf, da die Unterschicht in der Gesellschaft in den letzten Jahren enorm zugenommen hat. Deswegen hört man auch ja an jeder Ecke Worte wie "Alda" oder "Ey man" und ähnliche verbale Äußerungen. 
Gewiss wurden solche Wörter durch prominente Persönlichkeiten wie Bushido und wie sie alle heißen mögen mitgeprägt, aber erfunden wurden sie von diesen Personen nicht. Viel eher haben sie sich dem Wortschatz bedient, welchen sie in ihrer Jugend/Kindheit beigebracht bekommen oder auf der Straße sich angegeignet haben. 

Um so eine Tendenz zu durchbrechen hilft es eben nur, sich wieder auf eine korrekte Ausdrucksweise zu konzentrieren und solchen verbalen Vergewaltigungen die rote Karte zu zeigen. Aber auch nur den Wörtern und nicht gleich den Sprechern mit. Das macht die Sache nämlich auch nicht besser. 

Mir persönlich ist es gleich ob jemand nur in Kleinbuchstaben schreibt oder auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achtet, sofern ein Ansatz von Interpunktion vorhanden ist. Ob diese korrekt angewendet wurde oder nicht, interessiert mich nicht, aber es erleichtert den Lesefluss doch erheblich.
Es ist mir auch gleich ob die Person jetzt Krieger korrekt schreibt oder ob er nur Kriger schreibt. Solange ich verstehe was er sagen möchte, hat es doch seinen Sinn und Zweck erfüllt. Es kann eine Kommunikation zustande kommen.
Kritisch wirds dann, wenn man aus Faulheit einen Satz nur auf die notwendigsten Wörter kompromiert. Gleichfalls wie das Umherwerfen von Abkürzungen um sich mit einem Halbwissen profilieren zu wollen. 
Sicherlich erleichtern Abkürzungen vieles, aber doch bitte nicht alles.


----------



## FrustmaN (18. März 2008)

Zitat: 
Mein liebllingsbeispiel ist: "Boahr wo hast du denn das hammer Schild her?"
Redet er vom Autokennzeichen oder das Schild auf der Straße? 

AN ALLE: es heißt DER Schild
Zitat Ende

in diesem Fall hätte es "den hammer Schild" heißen müßen

nichts für ungut, alleinstehend hast Du recht, nur in dem angesprochenen Zusammenhang, kommt Deiner Lösung eben die Grammatik in die Quere.

zum Thema: 
Rechtschreibung im Forum und im Spiel selbst kann man durchaus trennen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte im Forum ein höheres Niveau herrschen als im Spiel selbst, da im Forum eben nicht die Hektik herrscht wie im Spiel. Zudem sind viele Schreibfehler im Spiel situationsbedingt zu entschuldigen (vor allem auf Schlachtfeldern, da dort nunmal nicht die Möglichkeit besteht 1 Minute zu überlegen bis man die Meldung schreibt die eventuell über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden könnte. Beispiel: inc 5 sw < was denke ich jeder Arathiteilnehmer versteht und auch nicht bemängeln wird).

Was mich mehr stört sind Anfragen die vollkommen niveaulos und zum Teil absolut sinnfrei formuliert sind. Ich nutze das WoW-Tool zur Gruppenfindung und meist kommen dort abgehackte Anfragen bei denen man erst nochmal nachfragen muß, was derjenige eigentlich von einem will. Erst wenn ich in den Kommentar einfüge, daß man sich doch bitte erst bei mir melden soll, bevor eine Einladung erfolgt, kommen mir die Anfragen deutlich sinnvoller vor, da die Spieler dann genau formulieren für was sie einen denn gerne mitnehmen würden.


Auch ist es weniger die Rechschreibung an sich die mich stört (niemand ist perfekt und auch nach 5 maligem Durchlesen kann es noch Fehler haben, die man einfach übersehen hat) als mehr die Ausdrucksweise die inzwischen bei den meisten als normal angesehen wird oder zumindest komplett toleriert wird (alda, ey, roxxor, hunta, killa, gengsta, ... also grob diese ganze "Pseudo-Gengsta-Rap-Sprache"). wenn man sich dann noch die Namen der entsprechenden Spieler ansieht trifft man dort genauso auf solche "Pseudo-coolen" Schreibweisen. 
Wenigstens bei der Erstellung eines Characters/ Spielfigur sollte man sich die Zeit nehmen um doch wenigstens etwas Niveau zu signalisieren, daher lehne ich Einladungen von "..-hunta", "...killa" und Namen mit ähnlich klangvollen Zusätzen grundsätzlich kommentarlos ab, da sich aus der Erfahrung zeigt, daß sich auch deren Spielweise der meinigen komplett inkompatibel erweist.

Die meisten werden es bereits erahnen: auch meine Person gehört eher zu den etwas älteren Spielern bei WoW, wobei ich durchaus Spieler zu meinem Bekanntenkreis zähle die nicht einmal 1/3 meines Alters erreicht haben, trotzdem aber in der Lage sind, zusammenhängende Sätze mit Sinn und ohne andauerndes "alda", "ey", "krass" oder "boah" zu formulieren.


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

Hmmmm ... Klassendenken ist nun aus der Mottenkiste der Sozialisten, aber seis drum. Was nun Tennis angeht, da haben wir leider inzwischen auch eine gewisse Verwahrlosung zu beobachten, da hier die Beispiele von Steffi Graf und Boris "Besenkammer" Becker manche Eltern dazu angestachelt haben, ihre Kinder zu Tennisprofis zu machen, mit leider teilweise fatalen Ergebnissen. 

Golf als Sport der Elite mag vielleicht noch für Europa zutreffen, in den USA ist dem nicht so; dort ist es ein Sport wie jeder andere.


----------



## Sikes (18. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahh jetzt sind wir einfach nur Faul wie dämmlich bist du eigendlich, weißt du überhaupt wie es ist Legi zu sein nein du hast keine Ahnung aber die Fresse dermaßend weit aufreissen das ich bis in deinen Magen runtersehn kann. Ich finde es eine dermaßende Unverschämtheit das zu behaupten.



Ich denke nicht, dass er dich als Legastheniker angesprochen hat zu faul zu sein... Im Gegenteil. Zumindest ich konnte es dem Text nicht entnehmen. Spricht er nicht eher das an, dass einige Jugendliche (auch Erwachsene) schlicht zu faul sind um wenigstens den Grundsatz der Rechtschreibung zu befolgen? 

Nochmal Klartext: In diesem Thread geht es vorallem um die Rechtschreibung... nicht um die Fehler einzelner Wörter. Es ist einfach eine Frechheit wenn ein ganzer Satz so zusammengewürfelt wird dass man ihn nicht versteht. WoW ist ein MMORPG! Wer nicht fähig ist mit andern so zu schreiben, dass man ihn auch versteht sollte sich ein Singleplayer Game suchen, da spielt es keine Rolle was man schreibt. 

Um es weiter klar zu stellen: Es soll auch niemandem ans Bein gepisst werden der mal eine Abkürzung verwendet (wobei Hammer 6 Buchstaben hat und Hamma 5 und hier nicht wirklich von einer Abkürzung gesprochen werden kann), sondern lediglich ein Anstoss an die Leute sein, die jemanden was bitten, es auch mit einem gewissen Anstand machen könnten und auch so, dass man es lesen kann. Jeder andere der jetzt im Thread sich beleidigt und/oder betroffen fühlt und NICHT Legastheniker ist sollte sich vielleicht fragen ob doch was wahres an den "Vorwürfen" dran ist.

Zum Schluss: Ich kenne (alte) MMORPG's in denen man einen Händler ansprechen und eintippen musste, was man wollte, da konnte man auch nicht einfach hinschreiben: "Ich will kohle für meinen hamma" sonder ganz einfach "verkaufe hammer des xy" (gut, meistens waren sie sogar noch auf englisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hollower (18. März 2008)

> So ohne alles gelesen zu haben, muss ich acuh mal was sagen. Ich selbst bin 14Jahre bescuhe ein Gymnasium und will mich auch mal rechtfertigen.


Okay, bis hierhin mehrere Buchstabendreher, die auf einen mittelmäßigen Umgang mit der Tastatur hinweise. Noch akzeptabel.



> Also wegen den Ingamechat sage ich mal so


Sage Du mal so.



> da ich immer mit 2-Finger system schreibe kommen mir manchmal fehler


Dir kommen manchmal Fehler?



> vor vorallem IG wenn man gerade einen mob kloppt und nicht soviel zeit hat kommt dann auch mal udn oder am gemeint war aber ma usw. aber ich finde dennoch das ich gut schreibe.


Vor vor allem ingame wenn man gerade einen mob "klopp" und nicht soviel zeit hat *kommt dann auch mal udn oder am gemeint war aber ma usw.* _aber ich finde dennoch das ich gut schreibe._
_*WAS?!*_



> wegen groß und kleinschreibung sorry leute ich schreibe keine arbeit der so von daher findeich es unnötig


Ich schreibe keine Arbeit der so von daher findeich es unnötig. Ich verstehe nichts. Ehrlich nicht. Rein gar nichts von dem was Du da schreibst! Nur mit sehr viel Fantasie. Das mit der Groß- und Klein-Schreibung ist auch eine mittlere Katastrophe. Es macht das Lesen wesentlich komplizierter.



> da der text auch so verständlich ist.


Eher nicht!



> ich mache das gerade nur weil alle das machen^^.


Cool, nimmst Du auch Drogen oder springst von der Brücke weil es alle machen?



> was ich sehr arm finde ist leute wegen ihrer rechtschreibung zu beurteilen da sie dafür ( manchmal) nichts können z.B ich.


Ich bin dumm, aber lasst mich in Ruhe. Ich kann nicht lernen. Ich muss World of Warcraft spielen.



> ich selbst bin in der symplen rechtschreibung ganz gut


Es heißt nicht symple sondern simpel und das Wort ist an und für sich schon sehr einfach!



> ( also wörter an sich groß und kleinschreibung usw.) bei kommasetzung bin ich allerdings total schlecht..


Nicht nur bei der Kommasetzung.



> ich weiß auch nicht warum aber das geht einfach nicht in meinen kopf schon seid der 5ten^^ allerdings


Dann mal mal ein paar Grammatikübungen.



> muss ich sagen manche sachen die irh als beispiele genannt habt sind echt der hammer und selbst für mich als nicht vollkommenen ( deutsch immer nur ne 4 im zeugnis) ist sowas echt arm und ich frage mich was die leute da in der schule machen.....


Ich glaube viele Leute hier sprachen von Leuten wie Dir!





> MfG
> 
> PS: Ich bin 14 udn lese verdammt viel^^


The Simpsons Comic oder Spiderman?



> vllt sagt dem ein oder anderen Perry Rhodan was^^ und ich finde es echt schade das alle aus meiner klasse immer sagen lesen igit bücher wähh du liest ihh usw. die wissen nicht was die verpassen^^


Wie wäre es mal mit Literatur von Anspruch?


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Falsch. Ich betrachte nur die Fakten. Im Fußballklub hast Du A.) die Ausländer, welche die Sprache kaum bzw. gar nicht beherrschen und B.) die ganzen selbsternannten Trainer, welche bei jedem Fehlpass ausfallend und tei lweise beleidigend werden. Hinzu kommen die Erwachsenen, welche bei jedem Spiel tun, als ginge es um Leben und Tod.
> 
> Gibt es sowas beim Golf, Tennis? Nein. Die Kinder sind in kleineren Gruppen, bekommen sportlichen Ehrgeiz und Spaß vermittelt.




Tu mir doch bitte einen Gefallen. Vielleicht wärst du so lieb für mich noch ein paar andere Sportarten in sprachlich geeignet oder ungeeignet einzuteilen, man lernt ja im Leben nur dazu:

Eishockey, Handball, Tischtennis, Dressurreiten, Schach, Boxen, Turmspringen.

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe im Voraus




@ Deathrow88

Ich dachte tatsächlich, es ginge ohne sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

Ähmm.. ja Schwimmen, Federball, Teakwondoo, Karate

Danke vielmals.


----------



## snif07 (18. März 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> was den hohen Anteil an Spieler mit miserabler Rechtschreibung NICHT ERKLÄRT !



erklärt es ja auch nicht, hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du dir alle beiträge von mir durchließt... vielleicht, aber nur ganz vielleicht, verstehst du dann auf was ich hinaus möchte... aber ne, lass es... kapierst du eh nicht...

Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. (A. Einstein)


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2008)

Ich dachte tatsächlich, es ginge ohne sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]
tja,bis Schulschluss ging es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (18. März 2008)

Allyminator schrieb:


> Wenn es dich tröstet...du bist nicht der Einzige, den es stört.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es teilweise wirklich unter aller Sau, was die Leute in den diversen Chat-Kanälen von sich geben.
> 
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legasthenie


----------



## Dodelik (18. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Wenn anonymität Dummheit hervorruft.. dann ja. Aber wenn man respekt vor anderen hat, dann dürfte Annonymität eigentlich keine Rolle spielen.



Ne ich mein Anonymitat macht gleichgültig.

Es ist denen einfach egal was andere von Ihnen denken.

Dementsprechend verhalten die sich auch.
So nach dem Motto "nach mir die sinflut".

Ob um Respekt geht, die Kommunikation miteinander oder Toleranz gegenüber anderen.

Als Beispiel der Film Hollowman.

Der Typ war unsichtbar (anonym) und hat sich entsprechend verhalten.
Am Anfang ein netter Kerl aber als er dann unsichtbar (anonym) wurde war ihm alles scheissegal.


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Am Anfang ein netter Kerl aber als er dann unsichtbar (anonym) wurde war ihm alles scheissegal.



Daraus müsste man schließen... die menschliche Natur ist so und man kann es nur akzeptieren und Frustthreads machen *gg*

Oder es liegt es tatsächlich daran, dass kein Wert mehr darauf gelegt wird. Nennt sich glaube ich freie Erziehung oder so. Dadurch sind viele Modekrankheiten entstanden wie Legasthenie, HDS etc.


----------



## ahckorny (18. März 2008)

Zum Thema Leghasteniker...
Ich bin selbst Leghasteniker , aber ich kenne kaum jemanden dem das auffält. Liegt vllt. einfach daran das wen man sich Mühe gibt und sich nochmal durchliest was man so abläst , man die meisten Fehler bemerkt.
Also auf die Leghastenie zu schieben das man keine richtigen Sätze schreiben kann halt ich für falsch. Den meisten ist es eh egal was sie schreiben. Hauptsache was geschrieben. Mag vllt. nicht auf alle zutreffen , aber auf die meisten.


----------



## Dryadris (18. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Oder es liegt es tatsächlich daran, dass kein Wert mehr darauf gelegt wird. Nennt sich glaube ich freie Erziehung oder so. Dadurch sind viele Modekrankheiten entstanden wie Legasthenie, HDS etc.



Also Legasthenie als Modekrankheit zu bezeichnen finde ich, jetzt ohne davon betroffen zu sein, als Frechheit. Man unterstellt den Betroffenen indirekt, einfach nur zu faul für etwas zu sein und absichtlich schlecht zu schreiben, um damit Aufmerksamkeit für ihre Person zu bekommen. 



@Hollower

Was mich allerdings noch mehr stört als falsche oder mangelhafte Rechtschreibung sind Menschen, die sich als selbsternannte Retter der Rechtschreibung fühlen, alles und jeden verbessern um sie damit der Lächerlichkeit Preis zu geben und vermutlich mit dem Duden unter dem Kopfkissen schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Nochmal zu den Legasthenikern.
Bekannterweise hat Legasthenie nichts mit der Intelligenz zu tun, d.h. wenn jemand an Legasthenie leidet, hindert ihn das nicht daran, sinnvolle, gut argumentierte und strukturierte Beitrage zu erstellen, die halt einfach nur ein paar Rechtschreibfehler enthalten. Dies würde dann tatsächlich nicht weiter stören.

Wenn jemand aber einen Beitrag schreibt, ohne jede Interpunktion, ohne Groß - und Kleinschreibung, ohne Absätze ohne Argumente, sich ständig selber widerspricht, beleidigend ist, keine Ahnung vom Thema hat etc., hat das nichts mit Legeasthenie zu tun, sondern darf entsprechend bemängelt werden, finde ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ahckorny (18. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Legasthenikern.
> Bekannterweise hat Legasthenie nichts mit der Intelligenz zu tun, d.h. wenn jemand an Legasthenie leidet, hindert ihn das nicht daran, sinnvolle, gut argumentierte und strukturierte Beitrage zu erstellen, die halt einfach nur ein paar Rechtschreibfehler enthalten. Dies würde dann tatsächlich nicht weiter stören.
> 
> Wenn jemand aber einen Beitrag schreibt, ohne jede Interpunktion, ohne Groß - und Kleinschreibung, ohne Absätze ohne Argumente, sich ständig selber widerspricht, beleidigend ist, keine Ahnung vom Thema hat etc., hat das nichts mit Legeasthenie zu tun, sondern darf entsprechend bemängelt werden, finde ich.
> ...



Genauso seh ichs auch. Ich bin nich Dumm oder ähnliches , aber falls jemand z.B. meine Aufsätze/Diktate lesen würde , glaube ich wären die meisten entsetzt. Satzzeichen setzung , groß/kleinschreibung (in den meisten Fällen) oder Reihenweise aneinandergehängte Abkürzungen haben damit Nichts zu tun.


----------



## Carwash (18. März 2008)

Du bist definitiv nicht der einzige der das so sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin zwar erst 18 Jahre jung, aber manchmal denk ich mir schon was das zu bedeuten hat, was manche Leute schreiben. Ich bin nicht perfekt was die Rechtschreibung, Grammatik oder ähnliches angeht, aber wenn man vorm Bildschirm sitzt und sich wirklich jedes einzelne Wort erschliesen muss, so muss ich sagen das da was schief gegangen ist. 

Das Beispiel mit dem Auszubildenden find ich ziemlich gut, denn es trifft wirklich auf alle Jugendlichen zu (auch auf mich), aber es soll jetzt nicht heißen das man immer so reden muss. Meiner Ansicht nach ist es angemessen so mit Freunden zu reden bzw mit Leuten die im gleichen Alter sind, aber nicht mit dem vorgesetzten oder Kollegen, das hat aber mehr mit der Erziehung der Person zu tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soviel dazu. Aber diese Diskussion ufert meines erachtens aus.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

Es geht hier auch nicht um Legastheniker oder Analphabeten.
Es geht hier um die Leute die sich hinter solchen Ausdrücken verstecken und ihre eigene Faulheit damit vertuschen wollen.
Leider zeigt sich das nicht nur hier sondern in der kompletten Gesellschaft.
Es sind immer die Anderen schuld nie einer selber.


Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Hollower (18. März 2008)

> Was mich allerdings noch mehr stört als falsche oder mangelhafte Rechtschreibung sind Menschen, die sich als selbsternannte Retter der Rechtschreibung fühlen, alles und jeden verbessern um sie damit der Lächerlichkeit Preis zu geben und vermutlich mit dem Duden unter dem Kopfkissen schlafen


Keine Sorge, das mache ich nicht. Weder das, noch hätte ich irgendwen angegriffen. Es ist nur so das die Wahrheit oft nicht schön ist und weh tut. Das ist eine ihrer häufigsten Zustände. Dann sollte man jemanden wachrütteln, auch wenn die Stiche und Hiebe mal schmerzen. Nur wenn man schreit weckt man Tote auf. Wenn ich höre das jemand auf dem Gymnasium ist und dann so etwas schreibt... Nein, dazu sage ich nichts mehr.  Wenigstens im nachhinein sein Post einmal überfliegen. Das kann ja nicht so die Kunst sein!


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Es geht hier um die Leute die sich hinter solchen Ausdrücken verstecken und ihre eigene Faulheit damit vertuschen wollen.



Genau so habe ich das mit der Modekrankheit gemeint. Deshalb ist es ja auch eine Modekrankheit.


----------



## Ichini (18. März 2008)

e is doch scheiss egal wie mans schreibt hauptsache man verstehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


schaut euch das mal an das glaubt ihr mir das man es versteht egal wie es geschrieben ist
http://www.ryter-hermann.ch/humor/tae/taeu....html?bild=0018


----------



## ambrador (18. März 2008)

ich finde, das thema legasthenie bringt uns auf die richtige fährte ...

sinntragende einheit der sprache sind gerade nicht die einzelnen wörter, aus denen sich der sinn quasi zusammensetzt, sondern ist der satz. „Nach der Bedeutung der Wörter muß im Satzzusammenhang, nicht in ihrer Vereinzelung gefragt werden." (Frege)

deshalb ist es völlig egal, wie der legastheniker schreibt: seine sätze haben sinn (wie herr sick penetrant einwendet), bzw. machen sinn. problematisch wird es, wenn sätze nicht mehr zu decheffrieren (übersetzen) sind: und verstehen ist immer eine übersetzungsleistung (egal wie orthographisch korrekt sich ihre form gibt). 

auch wow-sprech bzw. wow-schreib ist kommunikabel, solange es eine sprecherinnengemeinschaft gibt. dass es menschen gibt, die aufgrund der innerhalb dieser gemeinschaft getroffenen sprachkonventionen exkludiert werden, mag moralapostel auf den plan rufen, die sich auf vermeintlich göttlich gegebene regeln beziehen (so klingen deren argumente bzgl. der deutschen rechtschreibung zumindest in meinen ohren). vom prinzip ist die kreative neuschöpfung von sprachlichen konventionen aber nicht etwa anti-sozial, sondern maßgeblicher ansatz einer sich ausbildenden wow-sozialität (gemeinschaft setzt zunächst etwas voraus, dass als außerhalb der gemeinschaft stehend bestimmt wird).

mit anderen worten: das problem kann nicht sein, dass orthographische fehler gemacht werden, sondern, dass wir eine sprache (d.h. die in ihr verwendeten sätze) nicht mehr verstehen. und dass man sich dann *darüber* aufregt, sich gar auf den sonst so verhassten hinweis auf regeln einlässt (wer hat schon einmal seinen kollegen darauf hingewiesen, dass es die gemeinschaft bedroht, wenn jemand seine steuern *nicht* in angemessenem maße bezahlt?), zeigt mir, dass hier eher das gefühl nicht dazuzugehören kommuniziert wird, als dass sprachkultur durch formal korrekten sprachgebrauch gerettet wird.

grüße,
ambrador


----------



## Hollower (18. März 2008)

> e is doch scheiss egal wie mans schreibt hauptsache man verstehts tongue.gif


Genau eine solche Einstellung führt dazu, dass das persönliche Empfinden für korrekte Orthographie, Interpunktion und Grammatik immer weiter abbaut. Irgendwann ist man dann gar nicht mehr in der Lage vernünftige Sätze zu verfassen, ganz egal wie sehr man sich bemüht. Es ist traurig das unsere wunderschöne deutsche Sprache immer weiter verkommt und die Leute sich prinzipiell einen Dreck darum scheren.


----------



## Nefretiri (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nefretiri (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaenkman (18. März 2008)

So, ich muss mich leider ausklinken für heute (Feierabend).

Der Thread ist super geworden und zeigt mir das ich nicht alleine bin auf der Welt :-)

Falls bis morgen nicht 100 Seiten dazugekommen sind steige ich zum Frühstücks Kaffee wieder ein.

Also bis demnächst

Jaenkman


----------



## Nefretiri (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (18. März 2008)

@Hollower

Wenn bei dir das nicht der normale Zustand ist, bin ich beruhigt, weil wie gesagt ich empfinde sowas nicht unbedingt als fairen Zug. Sicherlich war der Post nicht gerade ruhmreich für den Schreiber aufgrund der doch recht beachtlichen "Leichtsinnsfehler" (seid/seit), aber ich denke durch das nicht nochmalige Lesen des Geschriebenens hat er sich selbst schon genug blamiert. 

Es gibt leider in Foren viele User, die es sich zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht haben, solche Beiträge zu zerpflücken und dem Verfasser unter die Nase zu reiben, wie schlecht sie doch sind und das natürlich am besten so, dass es jeder lesen kann. Einerseits sagen sie dem Verfasser die Wahrheit, aber gleichzeitig sorgen sie halt dafür, dass der Verfasser als absolut dumm in der Öffentlichkeit steht. Wenn man Leute auf diese Art und Weise blamiert, dann bewirkt man nur, dass diese Leute sofort die Rollläden runterlassen und dicht machen. Im Endeffekt hat man damit genau 0 bei dem Verfasser erreicht. 

Jeder weiß dass die Wahrheit weh tut und ich glaube keiner mag es, wenn man in aller Öffentlichkeit mit der Wahrheit konfrontiert wird, daher sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, nichts tun, von dem man nicht selbst will, dass es Andere mit einem tun. Manchmal bewirkt ein netter Hinweis per PM mehr, als ein öffentlicher Hinweis. Jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung mit solchen Schwierigkeiten, besonders als Spielleiter in diversen Foren-RPGs ^^


----------



## Nefretiri (18. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die neue Rechtschreibung ist schon grausam, aber was sich manche hier erlauben, ist schon Vergewaltigung unserer Sprache. Armes Deutschland


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

ambrador schrieb:


> ich finde, das thema legasthenie bringt uns auf die richtige fährte ...
> 
> sinntragende einheit der sprache sind gerade nicht die einzelnen wörter, aus denen sich der sinn quasi zusammensetzt, sondern ist der satz. „Nach der Bedeutung der Wörter muß im Satzzusammenhang, nicht in ihrer Vereinzelung gefragt werden." (Frege)
> 
> ...



Hehe Super Beitrag aber ich fürchte dann doch, dass das den einen oder anderen überfordert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wichtig ist halt, dass es der Subkultur gelingt, sich auf ein einheitliches Regelwerk zu einigen, auch um sich gegenüber "Aussen" abzugrenzen. Der Prozess scheint in Gange!


----------



## Erital (18. März 2008)

Huhu!

Also generell muss ich meinen Vorrednern zustimmen. Dennoch versuche ich zu differenzieren, auf welche Art und Weise der Gegenüber sich ausdrückt. Wenn es ein doch sehr Stumpfsinnig angehauchter Satz wie zum Beispiel , "ey hasst ma n potal????", schenke ich dem keine weitere Beachtung weil mir die Ausdrucksweise schon zu verstehen gibt >>>Stop, Deppenalarm!<<<! Dazu geistern mir allerlei Phrasen durch den Kopf, die hier in dem Thema schon zur genüge angesprochen wurden.
Anders hingegen ist es mit einer etwas netteren Ausdrucksweise: Wenn mich jemand anflüstert und, in vielen Fällen doch sehr Fehlerdurchsetzt, FREUNDLICH fragt, ob ich einen Kumpel von ihm porten könnte, lehne ich dies meist nicht ab. Okay, hinzu kommt bei mir der Tick, dass ich ihn auf seine Rechtschreibschwäche hinweise, also ihm die Berichtigten Wörter/den berichtigten Satz in Form einer Antwort zurückschreibe. Ab und zu kommt es auch vor, dass ich auch direkt sage zB. "Bitte" schreibt man mit zwei t oder ähnliches.
Nennt es träumerei, aber ich glaub wenn man den Menschen freundlich und Hilfsbereit entgegnet, wird dies meist positiver aufgenommen als ein Meckern. Daher sollte man meiner Meinung differenzieren, wer unverschuldet falsch schreibt und wer es mit voller Absicht tut, beziehungsweise wer meint falschzuschreiben wäre in irgendeiner Hinsicht cool.

So long...

Erital


----------



## ahckorny (18. März 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> @Hollower
> 
> Wenn bei dir das nicht der normale Zustand ist, bin ich beruhigt, weil wie gesagt ich empfinde sowas nicht unbedingt als fairen Zug. Sicherlich war der Post nicht gerade ruhmreich für den Schreiber aufgrund der doch recht beachtlichen "Leichtsinnsfehler" (seid/seit), aber ich denke durch das nicht nochmalige Lesen des Geschriebenens hat er sich selbst schon genug blamiert.
> 
> ...



Die Wahrheit war schon immer Hart , Heute und Früher... aber Früher hast du dein Fehler auch aufgezeigt bekommen , nur wen man weis was man Falsch macht , kann man es Richtig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich halte ebenfalls keineswegs Leute für zublöd , auch wen zig Rechtschreib/Grammatik fehler darin sind... manchen MUSS man das sogar sagen , bei anderen , bei denen man wenigstens sieht das sie sich Mühe machen ist es mir auf gut Denglisch ziemlich wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ambrador (18. März 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Genau eine solche Einstellung führt dazu, dass das persönliche Empfinden für korrekte Orthographie, Interpunktion und Grammatik immer weiter abbaut. Irgendwann ist man dann gar nicht mehr in der Lage vernünftige Sätze zu verfassen, ganz egal wie sehr man sich bemüht. Es ist traurig das unsere wunderschöne deutsche Sprache immer weiter verkommt und die Leute sich prinzipiell einen Dreck darum scheren.



dann tust du mir aber ziemlich leid, dass deine freunde mit dir nur schriftlich in der vollen schönheit der deutschen sprache kommunzieren können. wie genau hörst du im gespräch "korrekte Orthographie, Interpunktion und Grammatik" heraus? auch "grammatik" spielt in der gesprochenen sprache eine, wenn überhaupt, nur untergeordnete rolle.

"Es ist traurig das unsere wunderschöne deutsche Sprache immer weiter verkommt und die Leute sich prinzipiell einen Dreck darum scheren."

JA JA JA! und zwar sind es diejenigen, die die sprache kaputt machen, die verhindern, dass sie verwendet wird, indem sie der verwendung einen ordnungsmächtigen riegel vorschieben: "nutze SIE (die erhabene deutsche sprache, die allen anderen sprachen in ihrer schönheit überlegen ist), nur wenn du ein gemanistikstudium an einer deutschen elite-uni mit einer wenigsten sehr guten note abgeschlossen hast!". 

sind ernst jandls gedichte "deutsch"? oder einfach nur entartete kunst, die ausgemerzt gehört?

Ich zitiere einen kurzen auszug (wegen des urheberrechts)

schtzngrmm
schtzngrmm
t-t-t-t
t-t-t-t

wenn ich euch (dieses unspezifisch diskriminierende "euch" mag auf diejenigen bezogen werden, die sich angesprochen fühlen) so höre, verstehe ich sehr gut, wie aus einem land er dichter und denker das andere werden konnte, von dem celan sagt, der tod sei ein meister aus deutschland.

ambrador


----------



## Hollower (18. März 2008)

> , aber ich denke durch das nicht nochmalige Lesen des Geschriebenens hat er sich selbst schon genug blamiert.


Nein, solche buchstäblichen "Klugscheiss-Beiträge" gehören definitiv nicht zu meinem Standardrepertoire. Allerdings denke ich nicht das er sich durch das, was er geschrieben hat, bereits zur Genüge blamiert hat. Zudem dachte ich es passt als perfektes Beispiel optimal in das Thema dieser Diskussion. Oft ist es so das die Leute sich an dem Gespräch beteiligen und selber gar nicht merken das sie selber Subjekt der Diskussion sein könnten. Zudem genießt man ja im Internet noch immer eine gewisse Anonymität. Vielleicht hilft es ja und der ein oder andere nimmt Texte zukünftig intensiver auf oder aber liest seine Beiträge noch einmal, bevor er sie abschickt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

ambrador schrieb:


> [...]auch "grammatik" spielt in der gesprochenen sprache eine, wenn überhaupt, nur untergeordnete rolle.



Da fehlen mir jetzt aber echt die Worte und das will was heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (18. März 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> erklärt es ja auch nicht, hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Von mir kommen Argumente, von dir flames. Ich habe eine korrekte Rechtschreibung, du nicht. Paßt ja genau ins Schema.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (18. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn jemand aber einen Beitrag schreibt, ohne jede Interpunktion, ohne Groß - und Kleinschreibung, ohne Absätze ohne Argumente, sich ständig selber widerspricht, beleidigend ist, keine Ahnung vom Thema hat etc., hat das nichts mit Legeasthenie zu tun, sondern darf entsprechend bemängelt werden, finde ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig.


----------



## Osse (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...



stören tuts mich nicht sonderlich.
ich hab eher mitleid. mit soner rechtschreibung und vorallem dem was die leute dann inhaltlich zum besten geben, kriegt man ja nicht mal ne ausbildung zum schuhverkäufer. bei manchen sieht man doch einfach schon, dass es im rl in ruhe und mit rechtschreibprüfung auch nicht besser geht, weil es so elementare fehler sind. 
und ne lustige komponente hats ja auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja und weils vorher mal angesprochen wurde... ich kann diese ewigen entschuldigungen mit legastheniker, drüsenfehlfunktion und co auch nicht mehr hören. jeder übergewichtige ist mittlerweile ein opfer der gesellschaft, hat 7 krankheiten die sein übergewicht erklären und noch mindestens 12 die ihn dran hindern den arsch hoch zu kriegen und sport zu machen oder nicht zum mittag 2 ziegen zu essen. 
faulheit kann ich gut akzeptieren und ich hab auch nix gegen leute mit übergewicht u.ä., aber entweder tut man oder halt nicht. und wenn nicht dann sollte man dazu stehen. man beschwert sich doch auch nicht sein leben lang, daß man mit braunen haaren geboren wurde, sondern färbt sie sich oder macht halt den bagger zu. 
genauso kenn ich durch meine arbeit sehr gut die situation mit den "legasthenikern". Ich vermute stark, daß grade mal 2% wirklich diese Krankheit haben und bei 98% einfach vom elternhaus & schule nur scheisse gebaut wurde in der hinsicht und wo das kind dann schon in den brunnen gefallen ist, sagt man halt "ist legastheniker, kann keiner was dafür".


----------



## Hollower (18. März 2008)

> dann tust du mir aber ziemlich leid, dass deine freunde mit dir nur schriftlich in der vollen schönheit der deutschen sprache kommunzieren können. wie genau hörst du im gespräch "korrekte Orthographie, Interpunktion und Grammatik" heraus? auch "grammatik" spielt in der gesprochenen sprache eine, wenn überhaupt, nur untergeordnete rolle.


Komisch, da muss mich wieder jemand für meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema diskriminieren. Kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern hier behauptet zu haben das ich mit meinen Freunden nur non verbal kommuniziere. Das man eine völlig fehlerbehaftete Grammatik allerdings nicht heraushören könnte ist absoluter Unfug. Bestes Beispiel "Mir leid... mir leid tun... ich nix sprechen Deutsch". Also, ich denke man hört sowas ganz gut.




> JA JA JA! und zwar sind es diejenigen, die die sprache kaputt machen, die verhindern, dass sie verwendet wird, indem sie der verwendung einen ordnungsmächtigen riegel vorschieben: "nutze SIE (die erhabene deutsche sprache, die allen anderen sprachen in ihrer schönheit überlegen ist), nur wenn du ein gemanistikstudium an einer deutschen elite-uni mit einer wenigsten sehr guten note abgeschlossen hast!".


Das hat niemand behauptet. Allerdings muss man nicht an einer "Elite-Universität" (warum auch immer alle Leute im Zusammenhang mit einer Universität den Präfix "Elite" nutzen müssen) Germanistik studiert haben um korrekt sprechen, lesen und schreiben zu können. Das sind immer die Argumente von den Leuten die sich darüber aufregen nicht korrekt lesen und schreiben zu können, aber gleichzeitig nicht willens, dies zu ändern. In der Tat, Leute die eine Sprache nicht korrekt sprechen und somit ihre kleinen Geschwister und ihre Freunde direkt negativ beeinflussen zerstören auf Dauer die Sprache und... ja: Ich denke Deutsch ist eine wunderschöne Sprache. Ich weiß zwar nicht wo ich sagte es sei die wunderbarste und erhabenste aller Sprachen gesagt habe - wie Du es mir unterstellst - aber dennoch finde ich sie sehr schön.


----------



## snif07 (18. März 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Von mir kommen Argumente, von dir flames. Ich habe eine korrekte Rechtschreibung, du nicht. Paßt ja genau ins Schema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rechtschreibung hast du also? zeig mal wo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaube du verdrehst die tatsachen...

ich schreibe halt alles klein im internet, und?
deine antwort ist kein argument sondern ein flame d.h von dir kommen flames

auf diesen beitrag kommt von dir kein argument sondern wieder ein flame
wetten dass?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (18. März 2008)

besonders mühsam finde ich leute die kein einziges satzzeichen verwenden und alles in einer wurscht schreiben sodass sich der leser extrem konzentrieren muss um den inhalt herauszulesen und das ist noch nicht alles häufig werden auch noch ganze ausgelassen von der erchtschreiibunk kans tsu shweike kommt dan noch supa l3375p34k unt geflame datzu von den kakboons widz engütig dass p05t wekzuklign


----------



## Thug (18. März 2008)

Ich finde es einfach nur Schade um den Webspace für so einen Käse einen Thread zu erstellen.
Es wird niemand gezwungen die deutsche Rechtschreibung anzuwenden, vergesst das bitte nicht. 
Verstehen könnt ihr es ja trotzdem, also ist es doch völlig egal. Mich wundert eher wie man sich über sowas 'nen Kopf machen kann...
Wenn Euch langweilig ist ruft die Seelsorge an, die quatschen gerne ein wenig mit euch für ein paar Cent pro Minute aber sowas *Kopfschüttel*

so far

Thug


----------



## Dryadris (18. März 2008)

ahckorny schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit war schon immer Hart , Heute und Früher... aber Früher hast du dein Fehler auch aufgezeigt bekommen , nur wen man weis was man Falsch macht , kann man es Richtig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicherlich wurde ich schon oftmals in meinem Leben auf meine Fehler hingewiesen und werde es in meinem Leben sicherlich auch noch mehrere Male. 
Es geht mir ja nicht darum, den anderen Leuten nicht die Wahrheit zu sagen, sondern um die Art und Weise wie man es den Personen sagt. Möchte man sie auf einen Fehler hinweisen oder möchte man sie in der Öffentlichkeit zum Deppen abstempeln? Möchte man der Person Respekt gegenüber bringen oder ist einem das vollkommen egal? 

Gehen wir mal in die Geschäftswelt. Ein Mitarbeiter hat einen Fehler gemacht, folglicherweise wird ihm sein Chef genau dies sagen und sagen wie er es besser machen kann. 
Der Chef hat jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Er bittet ihn zu sich ins Büro und klärt die Sache unter 4 Augen
b) Er macht den Mitarbeitet vor versammelter Mannschaft runter

Beide Male wird der Mitarbeiter auf seinen Fehler aufmerksam gemacht, beide Male lernt er aus seinem Fehler, jedoch ist die Variante a wesentlich respektvoller und eleganter. Es ist schon Belastung genug einen Fehler gemacht zu haben, da brauch man den Mitarbeiter nicht auch noch vor versammelter Belegschaft für seinen Fehler blamieren. 

Dieses Beispiel läßt sich auf viele verschiedene Situationen übertragen. Es ist gut seine Mitmenschen auf Fehler die sie machen hinzuweisen, aber viel wichtiger als das, ist die Art und Weise wie man es tut. 



@Hollower

Die Anonymität des Internets ist ein Segen und zugleich ein Fluch. Viele Leute nutzen gerade diese Anonymität aus um Schwächen in ihrer Umgebung zu kompensieren oder nehmen leider Ratschläge die einem gegeben werden nicht für voll. Sie denken sich halt "Ach was interessiert mich das Geschwätz von jemanden in einem Forum, den ich eh nicht kenne?". Aber dafür gibt es auch wieder Menschen, die das genaue Gegenteil sind, die sich Sachen die man ihnen in einem Forum an den Kopf wirft, wesentlich ernster aufnehmen, als Dinge, die man ihnen im RL an den Kopf wirft. Während die eine in der virtuellen Welt eine Rolle annehmen, die sie im RL gerne verkörpern möchten, nehmen andere im RL eien Rolle an die sie gerne verkörpern wollen und sind in der virtuellen Welt genauso wie sie eigentlich auch sind. 
Ich hab schon Leute kennengelernt denen hat im RL eine Beleidung nichts ausgemacht und bei einer Beleidigung im Internet beinahe in Tränen ausgebrochen sind. 
Dass viele nicht noch einmal lesen was sie geschrieben haben liegt oftmals auch mit an der, mir unverständlichen, Meinung dass je höher der Beitragszähler ist, desto eher sei man was. Da zählt halt eher die Quantität der Posts und absolut nicht die Qualität. Man postet schnell einfach mal was hin ohne zu wissen um was es geht, beachtet nicht wirklich was man schreibt, hauptsache man hat dann einen Beitrag mehr auf dem Zählerstand. 



@Subkultur

Sicherlich hat jede Subkultur seine eigene Sprache und die sollen sie von mir aus auch behalten. Aber da stellt sich mir die Frage ob sich wirklich die breite Masse bemühen muss die Sprache einer Subkultur zu lernen um sich mit dieser verständigen zu können oder ob die Subkultur nicht die Sprache anwenden sollte, welche ihr in den Schulen und durch die Eltern beigebracht wurde? 
Die durch die Bildungsinsitute beigebrachte Sprache ist die einzige Möglichkeit um mit verschiedenen Subkulturen oder Klassengesellschaften zu kommunizieren. Wenn man diese Sprache jedoch verkümmern läßt, weil es jeder nicht einsieht sich zu bemühen diese Sprache auch weiterhin zu beherrschen, dann wird eine Kommunikation zwischen den einzelnen Gruppierungen bald unmöglich sein. Es kommt zu einer sozialen Ausgrenzung, wie sie jetzt schon gut zu beobachten ist, jedoch in einem wesentlich größeren Umfang und weiter reichenden Folgen.


----------



## ambrador (18. März 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Komisch, da muss mich wieder jemand für meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema diskriminieren. Kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern hier behauptet zu haben das ich mit meinen Freunden nur non verbal kommuniziere. Das man eine völlig fehlerbehaftete Grammatik allerdings nicht heraushören könnte ist absoluter Unfug. Bestes Beispiel "Mir leid... mir leid tun... ich nix sprechen Deutsch". Also, ich denke man hört sowas ganz gut.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich denke Deutsch ist eine wunderschöne Sprache. Ich weiß zwar nicht wo ich sagte es sei die wunderbarste und erhabenste aller Sprachen gesagt habe - wie Du es mir unterstellst - aber dennoch finde ich sie sehr schön.



"diskriminieren" heißt erstmal nur "unterscheiden" (edit )= ). und genau das möchte ich: die wahren von den falschen behauptungen unterscheiden (auch son stilmittel, für irgendwas gut, weiß aber gerade keinen schönen namen dafür (s.u.)). 

mein argument mit deinen freunden geht auch etwas anders (es geht nicht darum, ob du überhaupt mit deinen freunden sprichst, sondern ob du damit der schönen deutschen sprache gerecht wirst und ihr nicht etwa gewalt antust): da du sagst, ohne korrekte interpunktion und orthographie würde die deutsche sprache verkommen, müsste sie *auch* langsam beim mündlichen sprachgebrauch verfallen, weil dort orthographie und interpunktion keine rolle spielen (und grammatik auch nicht, wie ich sagen würde, auch wenn *das* sicherlich diskutabel ist).

ich denke,  an deinem beispiel für nicht korrekte grammatik beim sprechen wird klar, welch geistes kind du bist! das problem, um dass es hier geht, sind *nicht* menschen, die kein deutsch sprechen: die können es nicht besser (so wie wir uns in französisch und spanisch oder italienisch einen abstammeln am telefon ("no hablar no porfavore non hablar tan rapidament, al inglese?"). ich meinte die grammatik, die gebildete deutsche im gespräch verwenden (ich habe im rahmen meiner tätigkeit lehrerInnen interviewt, die sich sprachlich 100%ig korrekt ausdrücken können. die transskriptionen dieser interviews strotzen nur so von grammatischen fehlkonstruktionen, die schriftlich dann natürlich nicht auftreten).  vor allen dingen hört man seine eigenen fehler beim sprechen *nicht*. hier kann ich dir nur raten, dich einmal 10 minuten lang beim sprechen aufzunehmen und das ganze einmal nachzuvollziehen. und das liegt *nicht* daran, dass man eine schlechte grammatik haben würde (wie "hat" man eigentlich grammatik -- klingt etwas nach einer krankheit).

der teil, in dem es um die "erhabenste und schönste alller" sprache geht, macht vom stilmittel der hyberbel gebrauch, um durch eine inhaltliche überspitzung parteiische emotionen hervorzukitzeln. 

ambrador (10x editiert, sorry)


----------



## Hubautz (18. März 2008)

Sprache entwickelt sich. Das ist eine Tatsache. Die Eltern meiner Generation haben über die Wortwahl z.B. in Udo Lindenbergs Texten geschimpft. Diese damals „neuen“ Worte sind heute zum Teil fest in der deutschen Sprache verankert.
Ebenso sind heute Worte Bestandteil der Sprache, die vor 10 Jahren noch niemand gekannt hat. Das ist auch nicht das Problem.
Es geht auch nicht um Rechtschreibung als solche. Niemand ist perfekt und gerade einige der großen deutschen Dichter (Goethe) sollen eine ganz grauenhafte  Rechtschreibung gehabt haben.

Es geht schlicht und ergreifend darum, dass oft Wort- und Satzkonstrukte zu lesen sind, die es offensichtlich machen, dass der Verfasser das Bildungsniveau eines durchschnittlich begabten Spulenwurms hat. 

Hinzu kommt, dass es unter 13-jährigen (ja, ich weiß, nicht alle) anscheinend als unglaublich cool gilt, sich zu beleidigen, die Herkunft der Mutter des Gesprächspartners in Frage zu stellen und im präpubertären Rausch in der Fäkal- und Sexualsprache zu schwelgen.

Das sind dann die Momente, wo ich abschalte und mich weigere, das Gespräch auf eine wie auch immer geartete Weise fortzuführen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach nur Schade um den Webspace für so einen Käse einen Thread zu erstellen.
> Es wird niemand gezwungen die deutsche Rechtschreibung anzuwenden, vergesst das bitte nicht.
> Verstehen könnt ihr es ja trotzdem, also ist es doch völlig egal. Mich wundert eher wie man sich über sowas 'nen Kopf machen kann...
> Wenn Euch langweilig ist ruft die Seelsorge an, die quatschen gerne ein wenig mit euch für ein paar Cent pro Minute aber sowas *Kopfschüttel*
> ...



Hmm rein rechtlich wird niemand gezwungen, da hast du recht. Gibt keinen § im StGB.

Aber letztendlich gibt es doch einen Zwang
Schreib doch mal eine Bewerbung, schreib deiner Angebeteten doch mal ne Liebeserklärung, schreib doch mal im dem Restaurant, welches du betreibst die Speisekarte etc. und du wirst merken das das Leben selbst dich zwingt.

Und zu deiner Aussage "Verstehen könnt ihr es ja trotzdem, also ist es doch völlig egal" Warum versteht man die Sprache des anderen denn?? Weil sie sich an gewisse Regeln hält.
Je nachdem wie weit du die Rechtschreibung ignorierst, wird deine Aussage irgendwann völlig unverständlich

- Ich möchte bitte in eine Instanz gehen
- Ich mochte bite in ein Instans gehen
- ch mucte bide is einte Instans gen
... etc.

Merkst du was? Dazu ist Rechtschreibung da. Und bevor ich mir stundenlang überlege, ob mich mein Gegenüber nun noch versteht oder nicht, schreib ich es doch lieber gleich richtig, dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Threbor (18. März 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Um annerkannter Leghastheniker zu werden berdarf es  umfangreicher Tests und es wird nicht einfach "so entschieden" von den Eltern. Bei deinem Beitrag kommt es mir hoch, intolleranter und uninformierter wie du geht kaum noch.
> Grüsse



Du hast mich mit Sicherheit falsch verstanden. Ich bin alles andere als intolerant.
Es gibt Menschen die haben Probleme und denen muss auch geholfen werden. Ich habe durch meine Arbeit mit unterschiedlichsten Menschen zu tun und bin der letzte der dort jemanden ausgrenzt weil er bestimmte Dinge nicht so gut kann wie andere.

Was ich sagen will, heutzutage gibt es viele Eltern, die denken, dass ihre Kinder sowieso die besten sind und wenn es zu Problemen kommt, gleich welcher Art, dann muss daran ja eine Krankheit, die Schule, Computerspiele, der falsche Freundeskreis oder sogar die Gesellschaft Schuld sein. Allerdings vergessen sie, dass Erziehung zuhause anfängt, bei ihnen selber. Vielleicht sollten sie sich mal Gedanken machen wie sie ihren Kindern helfen können, anstatt sie vor den Fernseher/Computer abzuschieben oder erstmal von einem Arzt durchchecken zu lassen.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (18. März 2008)

Ach ja, die deutsche Rechtschreibung! Ich benutze ja selbst häufig Abkürzungen wie 'ner (anstatt einer), achte aber trotzdem weitestgehend auf meine Rechtschreibung. Klar, kleine Fehler können einem immer mal passieren. Ich schrieb zum Beispiel letztens "mir" anstelle von "mit" mit meiner Tastatur. Aber das R und das T liegen ja auch eng beieinander und wenn man schnell schreibt, kann so was schon mal passieren. Als ich den Fehler einen Tag später aber entdeckte, habe ich ihn sofort korrigiert.

Ich glaube allerdings auch, dass die meisten "Rechtschreibnoobs" (was ein Wort!^^) es cool finden, wenn sie aber mit abba abkürzen. Gut, bei Hamma winde ich mich zwar vor Schmerzen, aber ich weiß, was gemeint ist. Bei abba allerdings, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob die Person "aber" meinte, oder sie "Abba" geschrieben hat und einfach nicht auf die Groß-, Kleinschreibung geachtet hat. Die Bedeutung des Wortes erkennt man dann zwar im Satzzusammenhang (dass jemand "aber" meint wenn er schreibt: "Eigentlich finde ich das ganz gut, aber...", dürfte klar sein), dennoch dürfte das Beispiel genug sein, wie man die deutsche Sprache versauen kann.
 Im Chat oder im Spiel schreibe ich auch sehr oft einfach alles klein, was mich aber nicht davon abhält Satzzeichen zu setzen. Oder hättet ihr das alles lesen können, wenn ich an einem durch geschrieben hätte?

MfG,
MoP

PS: Mit meinen Kumpels "chille" ich auch oft genug, allerdings achte ich darauf, dass mir das Wort in der Öffentlichkeit bzw. während einer Unterhaltung mit einem/einer Fremden nicht herausrutscht.


----------



## EviLKeX (18. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach hast du vollkommen Recht! Klar kürzt man sachen ab aber manchmal ist es wirklich extrem.


----------



## ambrador (18. März 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Es geht schlicht und ergreifend darum, dass oft Wort- und Satzkonstrukte zu lesen sind, die es offensichtlich machen, dass der Verfasser das Bildungsniveau eines durchschnittlich begabten Spulenwurms hat.
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass es unter 13-jährigen (ja, ich weiß, nicht alle) anscheinend als unglaublich cool gilt, sich zu beleidigen, die Herkunft der Mutter des Gesprächspartners in Frage zu stellen und im präpubertären Rausch in der Fäkal- und Sexualsprache zu schwelgen.
> 
> Das sind dann die Momente, wo ich abschalte und mich weigere, das Gespräch auf eine wie auch immer geartete Weise fortzuführen.



wtf ist ein "spulenwurm"? 

a) es gilt auch als besonders cool sich im wissenschaftlichen sprachgebrauch zu beleidigen: da kommt es halt auf die form an (ich empfehle: reclam, philosophen beleidigen philosophen). adorno hat immer von den "karnaps" geschrieben, wenn er den wiener kreis um rudolf *C*arnap bezeichnen wollte. was eine "fido-fido-theorie" ist, versteht man nur, wenn man weiß, das carnap pudel "fido" hieß. das verhältnis schopenhauer/hegel ist auch eine fundgrube für sehr gebildete beleidigungen auf unterstem niveau.

b) ok, unsere mütter sind tabu, das stimmt

c) niklas luhmann, soziale systeme, s. 250 oder war es s. 150, zitat: "alles kacke"

d) für marcel reich-ranicki ist ein buch erst lesenswert, wenn sich darin auf sehr explizite weise in liebe hingegeben wurde ... 

ambrador


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Hinzu kommt, dass es unter 13-jährigen (ja, ich weiß, nicht alle) anscheinend als unglaublich cool gilt, sich zu beleidigen, die Herkunft der Mutter des Gesprächspartners in Frage zu stellen und im präpubertären Rausch in der Fäkal- und Sexualsprache zu schwelgen.



Ja mein Sohn lernt das schon in der 1. Klasse in der Grundschule. Finde ich persönlich ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Lieder die in der Werbung kommen usw. sind auch sehr fördernt.. z. B. "Du hast den schönsten Arsch der Welt". 

Und dann kommt mein Sohn an und erzählt mir, dass ein Klassenkamerad gesagt habe "F*** doch deine Mu***.

Naja was soll ich dazu noch sagen.


----------



## Shrukan (18. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Worte werden abgekürzt wie z.B. Hammer = Hamma



Kennst du das Lied 

Culcha Candela - Hamma ^^
das hat sich wohl so eingebürgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genauso wie die ganzen anderen "denglischen" Wörter.

Kannst du mich mal bitte inviten? (nur mal als Beispiel)

Es nervt mich zwar meist auch. Aber selbst ich benutze manchmal solch komigen Englisch - Deutsch gemischte Wörter Oo

Machen wohl alle so, da es sich "cooler" anhört und schneller zu schreiben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shru


----------



## Flerius (18. März 2008)

Also ich finnte tie räschtschraibunk im Weeoowee aigöndlij sähr guut


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> Kannst du mich mal bitte inviten? (nur mal als Beispiel)



Kannst du mich bitte einladen.. hört sich für mich grässlich an im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehn Wir zahlen in Gold, und Epikmounts



Ich hätte Werbung anzubieten... kriege ich dann ein Epikmount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (18. März 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spulwurm


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

dfdl haglf

Übersetzt: danke für den link, habe gleich feierabend.


----------



## ambrador (18. März 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spulwurm



oh, danke schön. besonders gut finde ich in dem artikel das bild:

"Hochgradiger Spulwurmbefall im Erbrochenen einer Katze."

ambrador


----------



## Alphàdog (18. März 2008)

Hupfdole schrieb:


> Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Dass, was sich gelegentlich in den Channels abspielt ist schon ziemlich hart zu lesen.
> 
> Gut ist auch, wenn englische Begriffe verwendet werden und sich rausstellt, dass deren Benutzen keine wrikliche Ahnung von deren Übersetzung haben.
> 
> ...




Manchmal denke ich genau so wie du... Es ist schon schlimm wie die Rechtschreibung vergewaltigt wird.
Alles denke ich, das diese Leute so schreiben wollen wie sie es auch aussprechen...

MfG: Doggy


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

Achso, was auch eine große Rolle spielt, was glaube ich noch keiner angemerkt hat, wir befinden und im Handy-Zeitalter. Das bedeutet SMS. Und genau das spiegelt sich dann auch in anderen Medien wieder.


----------



## Hollower (18. März 2008)

> ich denke, an deinem beispiel für nicht korrekte grammatik beim sprechen wird klar, welch geistes kind du bist! das problem, um dass es hier geht, sind *nicht* menschen, die kein deutsch sprechen: die können es nicht besser (so wie wir uns in französisch und spanisch oder italienisch einen abstammeln am telefon ("no hablar no porfavore non hablar tan rapidament, al inglese?").


Ah, weil ich ein mögliches Beispiel der Verunglimpfung der deutschen Sprache aufgezeigt habe und damit gerade nicht die Möglichkeit - welche Du eigentlich meintest - berücksichtigt habe, zeigt dies "welch geistes Kind ich bin"? Interessant. Zumindest kamst Du nicht umher mir auch noch diesen Satz unterzuschieben anstatt mich einfach darauf hinzuweisen das Du etwas ganz anderes meintest. Um darauf einzugehen:

Ja, ich werde in weitel Teilen im verbalen Umgang mit meinen Freunden und Bekannten der deutschen Sprache gerecht. Natürlich wäre ich ein Heuchler wenn ich behaupten würden nicht gerne mal eher "mindere Sprachkonstrukte" in den Raum zu werfen, allerdings geschieht dies eher an lockeren Abenden mit Freunden, wenn sowieso alle schon angeheitert sind und man sich selber nicht mehr ganz so ernst nimmt.

Mir wird die Ausdrucksweise der Jugendlichen langsam zuwider, oft verstehe ich sie nicht einmal mehr. Das ist nicht gelogen, das beste Beispiel ist das Wort "Opfer". Wir alle sind einmal Opfer von negativen Ereignissen in unserem Leben geworden. Sekten bringen hingegen Menschenopfer. Andere opfern ihr Leben der Rettung von bedrohten Tierarten. Was zur Hölle bitte soll ich davon halten wenn ein Jugendlicher dem anderen an den Kopf wirft

"Boah Alter, gestern waren wir [Name eines Schuppens der so konfus klingt das man ihn akustisch gar nicht verstehen kann], der Andi war auch dabei, Alter, so krass: Da kommt so einer auf den zu und will Stress machen, da haben die sich da voll die Fresse eingeschlagen, Aaaaalter, ich schwörs', voll opfer!"

Das Wort wurde aus jeglichem logischen Zusammenhang gerissen. Es nimmt hier schon bald die Bedeutung von "boah ey" oder ähnlichem geistigen Dünnschiss ein. So ein Humbug!

Solche Situationen erlebe ich nicht selten und ich muss sagen, ich verstehe die Jugend echt nicht mehr. Es ist aus dem Leben gegriffen:

Als ich aus dem Zug ausstieg gingen drei halbstarke Jugendliche auf drei andere Jugendliche im gleichen Alter zu und fingen an hektische Bewegungen zu machen. Auf einmal begannen sie sich anzuschreien und zwar lautstark. Ich dachte ehrlich in dem Moment nur "Oh Scheiße, jetzt gibt es gleich eine Schlägerei" und damit war keine der Schägereien gemeint wo der eine dem anderen schonmal eine Faust in das Gesicht schlägt. Ich dachte allen ernstes da fliegen gleich Zähne aus dem Kiefer und es gibt gebrochene Nasen, vielleicht Messerstiche. Was passiert? Folgendes spielte sich ab:

"Ey Du abgefuckter Wixer!"
"Was willst Du denn Du Hurensohn!"

Mittlerweile waren sie quasi aneinander vorbei gelaufen, beide Parteien drehen sich um.

"Kommste heute noch [irgendwohin] Du Spacken?"
"Ach halt DEIN MAUL DU MISSGEBURT!"
"Okay, alles klar, dann bis Donnerstag im Schwimmbad, grüß [wenauchimmer]"

Ich habe nicht verstanden was sich da abgespielt hat. Ich hatte das Handy schon im Anschlag und die 110 war schonmal eingetippt. Aber offenbar fand zwischen den Rudelführern dieser beiden Gruppen eine Art der Kommunikation statt, die ich bereits jetzt nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann. Ich denke in dreißig Jahren werde ich mein Geld als Freiberufler verdienen indem ich auf Dokumentationssendern HD Videomaterial über die Lebensweise und Kommunikationsmuster dieser neuen Primaten drehe.


----------



## Independent (18. März 2008)

Manches ist schon "arg" schlimm ok...

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich ab und zu mit der richtigen Kommasetzung zu kämpfen hab^^ Die Schule ist so lange her und in meinen jetzigen Job brauch ich guten Glückes meine Rechtschreibung nicht.

Ich gehörte in der Schule zur Elite im Grammatik...who Knows?!


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

> "Ey Du abgefuckter Wixer!"
> "Was willst Du denn Du Hurensohn!"
> 
> Mittlerweile waren sie quasi aneinander vorbei gelaufen, beide Parteien drehen sich um.
> ...



*tränen gelacht*

Oh mann.. das ist ... kann man gar nicht mit Worten ausdrücken. Das ist einfach nur...oh nee kann gar net mehr aufhören zu lachen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Ich denke in dreißig Jahren werde ich mein Geld als Freiberufler verdienen indem ich auf Dokumentationssendern HD Videomaterial über die Lebensweise und Kommunikationsmuster dieser neuen Primaten drehe.



Hehe hart aber unfair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bedenke aber eins. Dein Post, so wie du ihn geschrieben hast, wäre nach heutigen Standards formell in keiner Weise zu beanstanden.
Dein Ururgrossvater würde sich wahrscheinlich die Haare raufen und dich zurück in die Schule prügeln, weil das vermutlich aus seiner Sicht ein unglaublich schlechtes Deutsch wäre.
Sprache ändert sich und so sehr uns das missfällt, ändern werden wir es nicht!


----------



## StormKnight (18. März 2008)

Ich kann allen Postern über mir nur zustimmen, was bei WoW und in den Foren teilweise steht ist nichtmehr feierlich. Am schlimmsten finde ich Beiträge, die ohne Punkt, Komma und Absätze geschrieben sind und dann noch in kompletter Kleinschreibung. Diese Beiträge lese ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr, weil mir das zu anstrengend ist.

Auch peinlich ist die Rechtschreibung mancher Leute. Ein guter Freund von mir ist leider auch so ein Fall. Das schlimme an der Sache ist, dass er Homepages schreibt und dort sich diese Rechtschreibfehler auch niederschlagen, sodass ich ihm keine Design/Layout Kritik gebe, sondern seine Rechtschreib und Grammatikfehler ausbügel. Der schreibt dann Korb mit p und solche Späßchen.

Ich schreibe auch mittlerweile viel mit Abkürzungen, z.b. tlw. usw. ab und zu mal ein lol, aber zu einem abba oder hamma oder ähnlich hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht hinreißen lassen. Und wenn ich etwas in den LFG Channel schreibe, dann gucke ich extra nochmal drüber, ob ich nicht nen Wortdreher habe oder nicht, jedoch wird der bei mir meist schon beim schreiben korrigiert, da ich 10 Finger Blindschreiben mache und da sofort jeden Fehler sehen kann beim schreiben.

Bei WoW hab ich mich bei so manchem schon gefragt:"Was will er uns damit bloß sagen?" Die haben dann ne Rechtschreibung die der meinigen bei geschätzen 2.5‰ (Promille) gleicht. "Wsa hst du gesgat ß" Im Gegensatz zu mir sind diese Personen dabei nüchtern ....


----------



## Hollower (18. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hehe hart aber unfair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist korrekt. Allerdings sollte die Sprache doch einen gewissen Inhalt behalten, den man verwerten kann. Sollte dies die kommende sprachliche Entwicklung sein, dann gute Nacht Deutschland. Man wirft sich unter Jugendlichen mittlerweile nur noch Kraftausdrücke an den Kopf um der "coolness" willen. Die Sprache hat keinen Gehalt mehr, in solchen Satzbauten steckt kein Sinn mehr und dennoch... offensichtlich scheinen die Leute sich zu verstehen. Oder aber das ist gar nicht mehr möglich, da sowieso in den meisten Kreisen wieder Faustrecht regiert.


----------



## snif07 (18. März 2008)

ich habe kein problem einen satz zu lesen der keine satzzeichen enthält bzw. alles zusammenhängt, ich muss mich nicht mal konzentrieren und verstehe alles
und wenn ihr ein problem damit habt dann lest euch den text doch einmal langsam durch???

in meiner schulzeit mussten wir das auch machen und die satzzeichen dann richtig einfügen
aber ich glaub zu viele hier konzentrieren sich nur noch auf die rechtschreibung und wissen garnicht mehr um was es geht bzw verstehn nicht mehr was der text verfasser eigentlich ausdrücken möchte (merke ich z.b auf die unlogischen/rätselhaften antworten auf meine beiträge)
die beiträge werden überflogen und ohne sich gedanken zu machen wird geantwortet

was (im internet) fehlt ist der respekt gegenüber einem anderem menschen (Dr. Anonym macht es möglich)
ich kann hier jemanden beleidigen, nerven oder fertig machen ohne die konsequenzen zu befürchten (mich kennt ja keiner)

es treffen hier 3 arten aufeinander zum thema rechtschreibung (?-?glaube sogar mehr?-?)

typ a) regt sich über alles auf, meckert und verträgt kein gegenargument
typ b) weiß zwar das manche die rechtschreibung nicht einhalten, es stört ihn aber nicht weiter
typ c) weiß selber das er die rechtschreibung nicht beachtet, es stört ihn nicht

mir is das ganze hier eigentlich egal, sollte eigentlich jedem sein
ich will hier niemanden beleidigen oder jemandem etwas unterstellen.
jedem das seine, jeder soll sagen und denken was er will !

ich werde mich auch jetzt aus dieser diskussion ausklinken, weil es langsam in einen "streit" zwischen typ a und typ b geht.

zum schluss will ich nur noch eines sagen: leute, es gibt wirklich größere probleme auf der welt als die deutsche rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne
have a nice day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt. Allerdings sollte die Sprache doch einen gewissen Inhalt behalten, den man verwerten kann. Sollte dies die kommende sprachliche Entwicklung sein, dann gute Nacht Deutschland. Man wirft sich unter Jugendlichen mittlerweile nur noch Kraftausdrücke an den Kopf um der "coolness" willen. Die Sprache hat keinen Gehalt mehr, in solchen Satzbauten steckt kein Sinn mehr und dennoch... offensichtlich scheinen die Leute sich zu verstehen. Oder aber das ist gar nicht mehr möglich, da sowieso in den meisten Kreisen wieder Faustrecht regiert.



Also eins ist sonnenklar, verstanden haben die beiden Gruppen sich ganz eindeutig.
Es wurde eine Begrüßungszeremonie durchlaufen, es wurde eine Verabredung getroffen und bestätigt und jemand gegrüßt.
Also ganz klar funktionierende Kommunikation!
Nur die Form ist für uns ungewöhnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ambrador (18. März 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde in weitel Teilen im verbalen Umgang mit meinen Freunden und Bekannten der deutschen Sprache gerecht. [...] und man sich selber nicht mehr ganz so ernst nimmt.
> 
> Mir wird die Ausdrucksweise der Jugendlichen langsam zuwider, oft verstehe ich sie nicht einmal mehr.
> 
> ...



hm, erstmal: alles, was ich schreibe, möge inhaltlich interpretiert werden, persönlich kenne ich dich ja gar nicht und du scheinst durchaus auf gehobenem intellektuellem niveau zu operieren ... also: was ich hier schreibe, ist wenn überhaupt ein intellektuelles gefecht ...

du schreibst, man müsse der deutschen sprache "gerecht" werden und sie "ernst" nehmen. beides finde ich, verrät eine konservative einstellung mit einem sprachlichen hang zur kontrollausübung. sprache ist nicht "richtig" noch hat sie etwas mit "richten" (urteilen) noch mit "gerecht"-sprechen zu tun (das steht allein dem allmächtigen jedweger monotheistischer ausrichtung zu).  und "ernst" sollte sprache sowieso nicht genommen werden, wenn dann sollten wir "ernsthaft" über ein thema sprechen, aber dabei fröhlich, freundlich und mit einem einladenden lächeln zwischen den zeilen.

und dass *du* die jugendlichen nicht mehr verstehst ist nicht *ihr* problem, sondern deines. dein beispiel mit der "110" finde ich sehr passend: eine sprache nicht mehr verstehen heißt: die kontrolle über die sprachbenutzer zu verlieren. nicht umsonst steht ganz vorne in der bibel beschrieben, wie adam allen dingen einen *namen* gab, um über der dinge herr zu werden. nicht umsonst beginnt das 4. neutestamentliche evangelium mit "im anfang war das wort und das wort war bei gott".

wer so wie du argumentiert, rettet nicht die deutsche sprache (das geht nicht), sondern versucht (verzweifelt) machtdispositive zu konservieren (und driftet dabei in ecken ab, in denen - wie ich glaube - eher dunkler vergangenheiten gehuldigt wird). die nachwachsende generation (in teilen) zu "neuen primaten" zu erklären, finde ich sprachlich beängstigend.

gruß, 
ambrador


----------



## Hollower (18. März 2008)

Was nicht zuletzt daran liegt das viele von uns einfach nicht mehr bereit sind auf solche Beiträge - ganz gleich ob in Foren oder in World of Warcraft - einzugehen. Ich sage es, meine Freundin sagt es und viele hier haben es bereits auch gesagt:

Es ist und bleibt anstrengend Texte zu lesen und zu verstehen, bei denen sich so rein gar keine Satzzeichen, Absätze oder Groß- und Klein-Schreibung finden. Natürlich gibt es Leute denen das nichts ausmacht, aber ich bin zuversichtlich sagen zu können, dass diese eine Minderheit darstellen.

Auch im weiteren Verlauf des Lebens wird man solche Leute nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Die meisten von uns ziehen daraus reifere Rückschlüsse: Oberflächlichkeit, keine Geduld, kein Ehrgeiz, Desinteresse.

Diese Punkte lassen sich auch direkt auf WoW übertragen, womit wir auch langsam wieder beim Thema sind. Wenn mich ein "Kiddy" (wie ich sie gerne nenne) anschreibt und sagt (nicht fragt, denn es fehlt ein Fragezeichen):

"hy haste bock mitzukomen mit usn tiefensumpf als tank wir haben kriger aber der ist off und kan nich tanken, wäre nice, haben healer grupe ist voll"

Dann gehe ich gar nicht mehr erst mit. Denn ich sehe hier alle obigen Eigenschaften in einem Satz vereint. Die Leute interessiert es nicht das sie so schreiben, man kann es schließlich noch entziffern - Oberflächlichkeit. Man sagt dann es dauert fünf Minuten und dann können sie porten. Fortan wird man im dreißig Sekunden Takt gefragt ob man schon bereit ist - mangelnde Geduld. Nach dem ersten wipe gehen dann auch schon die ersten aus der Gruppe - kein Ehrgeiz. Offensichtlich kann es dann nicht so wichtig gewesen sein - Desinteresse. Am Ende ist der "noobtank" schuldig. Er trägt die Schuld das die Leute vorpreschen ohne jegliche Taktik, ohne auf ihr Mana zu achten, ohne den Tank pullen zu lassen, sie wecken die Schafe anstelle des Tanks. Geben keine Chance für den Aufbau von Aggro. Ich denke gerade viele Tanks werden mit mir mitfühlen und sich in ähnlichen Situationen gesehen haben.

Ich bin mir absolut sicher, nicht zuletzt aufgrund des oben genannten Beispiels, das sich durch die Art und Weise wie man spricht und schreibt der Charakter des Menschen empfindlich wiederspiegelt.


----------



## Mikasan (18. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich kann mich dem gazen nur anschließen und sagen das es mit der Rechtschreibung sehr nachgelassen hat.
Wobei ich wenn ich manchen Satz sehr schnell tippe auch manchen Fehler rein bringe.

Ich hab das Forenthema erst heute gefunden und mir bei Leibe nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen deshalb verzeiht mir wenn ich jetzt noch etwas anbringe, was womöglich schon genannt wurde.

Ich spiele jetzt auch schon eine ganze Weile WOW und mir ist zusätzlich aufgefallen das parallel zur schlechten Rechtschreibung und Gramatik auch die Hilfsbereitschaft und der Zusammenhalt extrem abgenommen hat.

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern da hat man von einem Priester oder einem DuDu im Vorbeilaufen einen Buff bekommen, aber sowas ist sehr sehr selten geworden. Genausop wenn man am Kämpfen ist und die Energie fast unten ist hat man früher kurz Hilfe bekommen aber heute laufen die anderen Spieler meist nur vorbei und sehen zu wie du stirbst.

Ich versuch immer zu helfen wenn ich sehe das jemand Probleme bekommt, denn ich denke das gehört auch zu dem Spielprinzip in WOW. Ich frage normalerweise auch immer wenn ein anderer Spieler neben einem Erzvorkommen kämpft ob er Bergbauer ist und es selbst abbauen will um ihm nicht den Preis für seine Kampfmühen zu stehlen. Aber im Umkehrschluß ist das sehr selten. Da schlägt man sich zu einem Vorkommen durch und im letzten Moment kommt ein anderer, lacht sich ins Fäustchen und baut ab.

Ok das hat jetzt zwar nicht direkt zum Thema gehört, aber ich finde diese Vorgehen werden paralell genauso schlimmer wie das gute Deutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fühle mich mit meinen 36 Jahren eigentlich noch nicht alt aber wenn ich mir manche in diesem Spiel ansehe dann frage ich mich echt wo unsere Werte von früher geblieben sind.


Mika


----------



## Caupolican (18. März 2008)

ambrador schrieb:


> wer so wie du argumentiert, rettet nicht die deutsche sprache (das geht nicht), sondern versucht (verzweifelt) machtdispositive zu konservieren (und driftet dabei in ecken ab, in denen - wie ich glaube - eher dunkler vergangenheiten gehuldigt wird). die nachwachsende generation (in teilen) zu "neuen primaten" zu erklären, finde ich sprachlich beängstigend.
> 
> gruß,
> ambrador




.. und das schreibt ausgerechnet jemand, der "entartete Kunst" "ausmerzen" will!

("sind ernst jandls gedichte "deutsch"? oder einfach nur entartete kunst, die ausgemerzt gehört?")

Ich glaube, Du bist ein ganzes Stück übers Ziel hinaus geschossen!


----------



## Hollower (18. März 2008)

> du schreibst, man müsse der deutschen sprache "gerecht" werden und sie "ernst" nehmen. beides finde ich, verrät eine konservative einstellung mit einem sprachlichen hang zur kontrollausübung. sprache ist nicht "richtig" noch hat sie etwas mit "richten" (urteilen) noch mit "gerecht"-sprechen zu tun (das steht allein dem allmächtigen jedweger monotheistischer ausrichtung zu). und "ernst" sollte sprache sowieso nicht genommen werden, wenn dann sollten wir "ernsthaft" über ein thema sprechen, aber dabei fröhlich, freundlich und mit einem einladenden lächeln zwischen den zeilen.
> 
> und dass *du* die jugendlichen nicht mehr verstehst ist nicht *ihr* problem, sondern deines. dein beispiel mit der "110" finde ich sehr passend: eine sprache nicht mehr verstehen heißt: die kontrolle über die sprachbenutzer zu verstehen. nicht umsonst steht ganz vorne in der bibel beschrieben, wie adam allen dingen einen *namen* gab, um über der dinge herr zu werden. nicht umsonst beginnt das 4. neutestamentliche evangelium mit "im anfang war das wort und das wort war bei gott".
> 
> wer so wie du argumentiert, rettet nicht die deutsche sprache (das geht nicht), sondern versucht (verzweifelt) machtdispositive zu konservieren (und driftet dabei in ecken ab, in denen - wie ich glaube - eher dunkler vergangenheiten gehuldigt wird). die nachwachsende generation (in teilen) zu "neuen primaten" zu erklären, finde ich sprachlich beängstigend.


Jetzt wird es langsam komplex. Das was Du sagst ist durchaus richtig, man wird der Lage nicht mehr Herr und sieht damit eine Bedrohung basierend auf dem eigenen Machtverlust. Das war in der Geschichte der Menschheit stets so - und wie sagt man so schön: Was man nicht kennt, das isst man nicht.

Wenn es etwas neues gibt das man nicht kennt, dann stellt dies für die meisten Menschen in der Tat erst einmal eine Gefahr da. Das ist auch ein ganz natürliches Verhalten das dem Selbstschutz und dem Schutz anderer Dient. Das präventive Eintippen der 110 war nur ein Resultat der Vernunft.

Natürlich ist dieses Verhalten, dass man versucht Krampfhaft die Kontrolle über die Lage zu erlangen, tendenziös monotheistisch. Ich denke aber das ist auch wichtig. Ich würde nicht konsequent dazu übergehen, die Dinge "außer Kontrolle laufen zu lassen" und es so kommen zu lassen, wie es halt passiert.

Denn Du musst bedenken: Unsere Großväter, unsere Väter und wir selber, wir alle waren in der Schule und haben den korrekten srachlichen Gebrauch laut Lehrbuch gelehrt bekommen. Dennoch hat sich unsere sprachliche Subkultur im Laufe der Jahrzehnte weiterentwickelt.

Das bedeutet man hat die Leute eben nicht frei walten lassen, sondern im Prinzip die Sprache kontrolliert. Nennen wir es Qualitätsmanagement. Ich denke wenn ein jeder von uns auch seinen letzten Funken Konservatismus aufgrund des Fortschritts willen über Bord wirft, so wird die Sprache sich zu schnell verändern und das kann nicht gut sein. Vergleiche es mit einem guten Wein. Er darf sich verändern, weiterentwickeln - aber ein guter Wein muss viele Jahre reifen. Genauso muss dies eine Sprache tun. Ohne jegliche Reglementierung werden wir uns schon bald innerhalb eines Landes nicht mehr mit allen Leuten formal austauschen können.

Zudem halte ich es für sozial beängstigend zu sagen es sei mein Problem, dass ich die Leute nicht verstehe. Das finde ich nicht korrekt. Das kann man sicher sehen wie man will, nach dem Gesetz des Stärkeren muss letzten Endes jeder zusehen wie er zurecht kommt. Da kann ich genauso gut sagen "Es ist das Problem der alten Frau das sie ihre Mahlzeit nicht die Treppe rauf schleppen kann". Das ist sicherlich korrekt, allerdings zeugt das von allem anderen als einer gewissen geistigen Reife. Das Stichwort lautet Rücksicht.

Ich verlange von niemandem das er seine Sprache perfekt beherrscht, aber wenn ich nicht einmal merke das sich eine Person auch nur ansatzweise bemüht seine Meinung auf einem gewissen Niveau kundzutun, dann kann ich die Person leider nicht mehr ganz ernst nehmen.

Das traurige ist, dass ich quasi ein Niemand bin. Hingegen gibt es Leute auf die man sehr wohl angewiesen ist und die sehen es oft leider genau so. Man schadet also am Ende nur sich selbst.


----------



## ambrador (18. März 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> .. und das schreibt ausgerechnet jemand, der "entartete Kunst" "ausmerzen" will!
> 
> ("sind ernst jandls gedichte "deutsch"? oder einfach nur entartete kunst, die ausgemerzt gehört?")
> 
> Ich glaube, Du bist ein ganzes Stück übers Ziel hinaus geschossen!



ups, da war ich wohl nicht deutlich genug.

*ich* halte die poesie für den maßgeblichen versuch sprache "zu retten" (was auch immer das bedeutet).

wie du siehst *zitiere* ich im anschluss jandl. und davor steht eine *frage*, d.h. -> ich wollte darauf hinweisen, dass nicht nur sprachnoobs die sprache beugen und variieren, sondern auch die "kunst". 

daraus leitet sich dann ein argument ab, dass gerade *für* einen freieren umgang mit sprachlichen formen spricht. und das geht etwa so:

wer sprachnoobs in wow dazu bringen möchte "korrekteres" deutsch zu sprechen, müsste sagen -> was jandl macht, ist kein deutsch, keine kunst. *das* aber haben die nazis schon mit ihrer "entarteten" kunst gemacht, die sie dann ausmerzen wollten. die frage ist dann, kann man *das* als sprachrichter über die wow gemeinde *auch* wollen?

und wenn man das mit der entarteten kunst *nicht* will, was unterscheidet das eine von dem anderen?

*ich* bin sehr für jandl und sehr für wow-sprech bzw. wow-schreib (und das heißt implizt: gegen das ausmerzen welcher sprachlichen ausdrucksform auch immer).

ambrador (*schüttelt ob der sprachlichen verwirrung den kopf, wird sich aber trotzdem nicht bemühen sich weniger missverständlich auszudrücken*)


----------



## Caupolican (18. März 2008)

@ambrador:

Tut mir leid wenn ich Dir da Unrechtg etan habe, aber möglicherweise liegt das ja an Deinem mangelnden Bemühen, Dich weniger missverständlich auszudrücken.

Zu Deiner Gleichsetzung - oder zumindest dem Vermengen - von Jandls Kunst mit den hier dikutierten Auswüchsen sprachlicher Kommunikation will ich jetzt lieber nichts sagen, das führte dann doch ein wenig zu weit von Thema weg.


----------



## ambrador (18. März 2008)

sprache ist weder wein noch ziel von qualitätsmanagement!

qualitätsmanagement setzt einen maßstab voraus, an dem qualität gemessen wird. das klappt in der wirtschaft noch recht gut, wenn man sich an den umsätzen/gewinnen orientiert. das klappt im bildungswesen schon sehr viel schlechter, weil man nahezu beliebige maßstäbe ansetzen kann. die qualität von sprache, so mein behauptung, lässt sich gar nicht messen. 

denn sprache existiert *nur* im gebrauch (ein buch, dass niemand liest, hat keinen einfluss auf "sprache").

sehr ähnliches gilt für den wein: geschmacksurteile gelten nicht für den sprachgebrauch oder sprachnutzen (wobei "nutzen" hier sehr wertneutral und emotionslos gelesen werden müsste).

sprache verfällt nicht durch einen regelwidrigen gebrauch -> was sich ändert ist *nur* der gebrauch und damit auch die verwendungsregeln. 

wie wenig sich sprache überhaupt ändert und wie stark ihre immanenten (re)stabilisierungsmechanismen sind, merkt man erst, wenn man einige tausend jahre alte texte (meinetwegen auch luthers schriften) liest. die oberflächlichen formen mögen sich ändern (trotzdem lernt man sehr sehr schnell auch sehr alte texte zu lesen), die tiefenstrukturen bleiben erstaunlicherweise sehr konstant und über die zeiten zumindest übersetzbar. daran ändert keine subkultur etwas. das mag für die subkulturen ernüchternd  wirken ("ihr seid nicht anders! böh!") [edit: wie kamen die Ts dahin?], allerdings braucht man auch keine sprachhüter. mit wittgenstein: die sprache sorgt für sich selbst!

ambrador


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

Wenn wir uns der Zeitlinie entlang ein wenig rückwärts bewegen, kommen wir in eine Zeit , in der es in Deutschland wenig Einheitliches gegeben hat. Quasi jedes Dorf hatte seine eigenen Maßeinheiten, seine eigene Sprache, Rechtschreibung und Gesetzgebung.
Dies machte den Handel ausgesprochen schwierig und sorgte demzufolge für Armut und hemmte den Fortschritt.

Die Vereinheitlichung von Maßen Sprache und Gesetzen wurde und wird auch heute noch als Fortschritt angesehen, genau wie die Erfindung der Elektrizität oder der Dampfmaschine.

In der Sprache hat der Duden eine wichtige Rolle eingenommen um ein gültiges Regelwerk aufzustellen.
D.h., das Wichtige an Sprache ist, dass sie einheitlich und für alle nachvollziehbar ist. 
Wenn sich die Gesellschaft drauf einigt, sich morgens mit "Hurensohn" zu begrüßen, Bewerbungen mit "Ey Aldda, gib ma Job" zu beginnen oder ähnliches dann ist daran nicht auszusetzen und Kommunikation funktioniert. 
Man muss nur den gesellschaftlichen Konsens finden.


----------



## Flowoe (18. März 2008)

lutka schrieb:


> LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111 IHR SEIT SO HAMMA NOOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111




www.seidseit.de ......muhahahahaha PWNED  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne ernsthaft, auch mich überkommt teilweise das nackte Grauen bei der Gossengülle, die teilweise im Spiel oder auch in den Foren verbreitet wird. 

Das Schlimmste daran ist: dadurch daß man seinem geplagten Hirn jeden Tag aufs diese Schlechtschreibung antut, verkommt man selbst zum Intelligenz-Abstinenzler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Rechtschreibung trifft Wow-Community kritisch

Wobei ich als Abbrecher des Lehrerberufs (es war mir zu stressig mit der Null-Bock-Generation^^) anmerken möchte, daß der Hund wohl definitiv in unserem Ausbildungs- u. Schulsystem begraben liegt.


----------



## Mythery (18. März 2008)

Ich finde das, was man oft in den einzelnen Chats und Foren (und nicht nur WoW) liest einfach erschreckend!

Ich selber bin auch Legastenikerin!  

Das, was aber hier in dem Thread gemeint ist, hat glaube ich wenig mit einer Lese/Rechtschreibschwäche oder mit Unkonzentriertheit zu tun, sondern definitiv mit einem Defizit der deutschen Sprache.

Aber über Leute zu urteilen, die der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind, steht glaube ich keinem wirklich zu. Für so ein Defizit gibt es sehr viele verschiedene Faktoren und ich glaube kaum, das da ausschließlich unser Bildungssystem (was wirklich nicht grade das beste ist) für verantwortlich ist. 

Fakt ist, das viele Kinder aus sozialschwächeren Familie oft nicht gefördert werden. Den Kindern wird nichts mehr vorgelesen, man unterhält sich nicht mehr richtig mit ihnen und Bücher sind ja sowieso total "out". Hinzu kommt dann noch das ganze Denglisch, die Medien und vorallem die Freunde. Wenn dann auch noch die Schule vernachlässigt wird, wo sollen die Kinder dann noch lernen wie man richtig schreibt oder spricht? 

Und vorallem ist es nicht wahnsinnig "uncool" wenn man als einziger vernüftiges Hochdeutsch redet und alle anderen nicht? Was ich damit meine, wenn ein Kind nicht als Aussenseiter dastehen will, wird es sich doch automatisch der Mehrheit anschließen und lieber die gleiche Sprache sprechen.

Die Kinder müssten einfach wieder mehr gefördert werden, sowohl von den Eltern, als auch von unseren Bildungseinrichtungen.

Gruß

Mythy


----------



## Grimtom (18. März 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich habe definitiv Angst davor, wie meine Kinder einst reden werden... *seufz*



also reden Deine Kinder ja schon so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... "einst" ist quasie schon vergangenheit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (18. März 2008)

so, hab jetzt nicht alle posts gelesen, aber schon ein paar.

und muss sagen, es nervt mich auch wie einige schreiben, zumindest wenn man mit ein paar andern leuten in einer gruppe ist oder im forum mit andern diskutiert / etc, kann man sich ja ein bisschen mit der rechtschreibung befassen. zumindest wenn man nicht mit den leuten aus der gruppe mit denen im ts ist, nervt es extrem wenn man kein bisschen die rechtschreibung beherrscht


----------



## Toamar (18. März 2008)

Teilweise ist die Rechtschreibung so schlecht, ohne Grammatik, das man die Sätze erst beim dritten mal lesen versteht ^^


----------



## Rivas- (18. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich finde die Verunstaltung der Deutschen Sprache ziemlich furchtbar.

Ich selber  habe erst, obwohl ich Deutsche bin, mit 17 Jahren, das erste mal Deutsch-Unterricht bekommen  und es war garantiert nicht einfach,
auch wenn man die Sprache spricht, diese auch korrekt schriftlich wiederzugeben (Meine Muttersprache war Niederländisch).

Es ist erschreckend, wie viele Menschen an einer Schreibschwäche leiden und das sind nicht nur die sogenannten „Kiddy´s“.
Nein, jeden Tag sehe ich im Büro Schriftwechsel, da sträuben sich manchmal die Haare. Schreibfehler oder einfach nur unleserlich geschriebene Texte, 
bei denen man oft raten muss, was einem hier wohl mitgeteilt werden soll.

Aber diese Leute im Durchschnittsalter von 30 Jahren, gehen alle einer geregelten Arbeit nach und  versorgen Ihre Familien.

Solche Mängel  sind da, einige sind sich der Mängel bewusst und lassen sich dabei helfen. Das ist auch völlig in Ordnung.

Aber wenn ich meinen Sohn (5 Jahre alt) aus dem Kindergarten abhole und ich höre Sätze wie
„Ey Dominik alda“ und das von einem 4-jährigen, da fällt mir nichts mehr ein. 

Ich habe den Kleinen gefragt, wo er diese Sprache lernt…. Antwort:  Von meim großn Bruda .
Da kann einem schon Angst und bange werden, wo das noch enden wird.

Boah, ey, alda, weissu… das hat nichts mehr mit einer Sprache gemein, die ich meinem Sohn mal weitergeben möchte.

Was hätten Eure Eltern damals gesagt, wenn Ihr sie   „Meine Alten… oder Ollen“ genannt hättet?

Nebenbei,  Ich habe vor ca. 1 Jahr mit WOW angefangen und dachte ich wäre zu alt für das Spiel, weil ich die Sprache nicht verstanden habe,
die mir dort im Chat begegnete. Ich habe mir letztendlich einen 16-jährigen gesucht, der mir verschiedenes übersetzen musste, weil ich einfach nicht verstanden habe, 
was einige mir mitteilen  wollten.

@TE …  Danke für das aufgreifen dieses Themas


----------



## Minith (18. März 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen... ich finde es sehr lustig, wie ihr hier über die Grammatik gewisser Leute ablästert ^^ Aber was ich hier so an Rechtschreibfehlern, Grammatik- und Satzzeichenfehlern entdecke... da sollte mancher besser nicht über wildfremde Menschen lästern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Powermaen133 (18. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann euch trösten, ihr seid nicht die einzigen die das nervt, ich wundere mich manchmal schon sehr was in wow so geschrieben wird, warum gibt es eine rechtschreibung wenn jeder 2te nichtmal stinknormale wörter ausreden kann.

Ich habe einem GM schon vorgeschlagen er soll doch Duden in jede WoW version packen, aber er hat leider nur gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich persöhnlich zur weisglut bringt, sind wörter wie "fogel" "gruphe" oder solches, da frage ich mich echt wie man so abstürzen kann.

Ich hoffe das sich das in wow bald ändert.

mfg Power


----------



## Boonkin (18. März 2008)

Ich persölich frage mich, wofür wir eine Rechtschreibreform brauchten, wenn wir Jahrzehntelang mit der alten zurechtkamen. Plötzlich heißt es, die Rechtschreibung wäre zu kompliziert für die Kinder, dabei erscheint mir die neue Rechtschreibung noch viel verwirrender. Außerdem finde ich , es ist der falsche Weg, die Rechtschreibung an das Niveau der Kinder anpassen zu wollen, anstatt die Ursachen der Schwäche zu suchen, und dort den Hebel anzusetzen. 



Ich lief letztens mit einem Krieger durch die Gegend, der jeden Satz zweimal wiederholen mußte, bis ich den Sinn dahinter verstand. Nicht nur die Rechtschreibung weist gravierende Mängel auf, auch sind viele Menschen scheints nicht in der Lage, die Worte in einer sinnhaftigen Folge zu reihen.



Mir gibt auch zu denken, wie diese Kinder (ich hoffe, daß das zum Großteil keine Erwachsenen sind) in ihrem Berufsleben weiterkommen wollen, oder eine Fremdsprache lernen können, wenn sie nicht mal ihre eigene Beherrschen!



mfg



Boonkin


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2008)

Minith schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen... ich finde es sehr lustig, wie ihr hier über die Grammatik gewisser Leute ablästert ^^ Aber was ich hier so an Rechtschreibfehlern, Grammatik- und Satzzeichenfehlern entdecke... da sollte mancher besser nicht über wildfremde Menschen lästern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es geht ja nicht darum eine perfekte Rechtschreibung und ebenso gute Grammatikkenntnisse zu haben, das behauptet wohl auch kaum jemand von sich. Es geht jediglich darum sich Mühe zu geben und Texte verständlich zu schreiben. Gegen Flüchtigkeitsfehler oder ähnliches sagt hier sicherlich niemand was.


----------



## oens (18. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahh jetzt sind wir einfach nur Faul wie dämmlich bist du eigendlich, weißt du überhaupt wie es ist Legi zu sein nein du hast keine Ahnung aber die Fresse dermaßend weit aufreissen das ich bis in deinen Magen runtersehn kann. Ich finde es eine dermaßende Unverschämtheit das zu behaupten.
> 
> Edit: Ermahnt von Ahramanyu per PM.



Korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege aber du scheinst selber Legastheniker zu sein..."komischerweise" hast du hier im Forum eine ordentliche, klare und vor allem verständliche Ausdrucksweise und Rechtschreibung...du gibst dir also scheinbar Mühe im Gegensatz zu anderen hier im Forum...wie es im Ingame-Chat aussieht kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen...ich denke mal den meisten geht´s hier nicht um simple kleine Fehler wie sie jeder macht (auch ich oder die anderen "Oberlehrer") sondern um Post´s und Chatzeilen für die man eigentlich erst einen speziellen Duden oder Wörterbuch braucht um das zu verstehen...und diese Leute sind meistens wirklich stinkefaul...by the way...ich habe es in der Realschule damals selber nie geschafft eine bessere Note als 3 in Deutsch zu bekommen


----------



## pia_at (19. März 2008)

Babble schrieb:


> Orginal Geschehen gestern Mittag U-Bahn:
> Ich sitze in der Bahn, hinter mir 4 Jugendliche die sich meiner Meinung nach pber WoW unterhalten:
> Jugendlicher 1 (weiblich) zu Jugendlicher 2 (weiblich)
> "Alta, da hab ich mit meinem Mage dem so ein vor den Latz gekloppt..."
> ...



hätte dich das auch so gewundert (oder warst du brüskiert?) hätten sie über ein programmier-problem geredet, von dem du bzw. der ältere herr auch kaum etwas verständen hätten? es waren ganz einfach jugendliche die sich untereinander über etwas unterhalten haben, das sie vor kurzem gemacht haben. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
der unterschied liegt darin dass wir hier von posts und chat-inhalten reden, die teilweise wirklich fürchterlich sind - ICH mache schon einen unterschied in meiner ausdrucksweise, je nachdem mit wem und wo ich rede/schreibe.
und - ich habe nichts gegen abkürzungen bzw. laute, die allgemein verbreitet sind; verwende sie selbst z.b.: 'alle rdy?' oder 'boahh, soo weit' ...
aber - wenn jmd 1x schreibt 'such grupe für schachte kloste' kann man's ja noch einer gewissen eile zuschreiben, aber wenn's das 2. mal so kommt fragt man sich schon.... - zumindest die instanz, in die man will könnte man ja wo abschreiben. denn das hat dann nichts mit dialekt, umgangssprache oder legasthenie zu tun (wovon ich nicht glaube, dass 30% der spieler betroffen sind). ich überlege dann, ob ein 6jähriger am keyboard sitzt und bedauere das niveau des spiels respektive der mitspieler.
und - wie schon ein anderer post mal ausgedrückt hat - manchem mal ein buch in die hand gedrückt könnte nicht schaden.


----------



## DJ CJ (19. März 2008)

Naja  also im großen und ganzen muss ich dazu sagen, das wenn ich einen thread kommentar erstelle  selber nicht wirklich  darauf achte.

Meistens schreibe ich die antworten kurz vor oder nach dem schlafen.

D.h.  es wird einfach mal schnell runter getippt, während dem schreiben verbessere ich  selbstverständlich soweit es mir direkt auffällt und außerdem gibt es ja zur Not bei gravierenden fehlern immer noch eine/n Edit  Taste / Link.
Aber ansonsten achte ich doch drauf das es zumindest im großen und ganzen richtig geschrieben habe.

jedoch wenn irg jmd keine leerzeichen mehr setzen kann oder so sachen lohnt es sich meist nicht mit dem lesen anzufangen.

so sätze wie alter und so weiter hab ich pesönlich auch öfters da ich damit z.t. groß wurde

selber erstmal 20 jahre alt


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Tjo, Leute ,die stolz auf ihr grammatikalisches Unvermögen sind, kann man eigentlich nur bedauern.

Und irgendwie gab es so einen Fred doch schon mal. oder?

Wie auch immer : Rechtschreibung in WoW ist ein schöner Traum.

Aber als Entschuldigung für Leute wie "Horrorschatz" muss ich doch sagen, manchmal geht "falsch schreiben" echt schneller,vor allem wenn jene Leute mal wieder "kein Miko haben" bzw kein TS.

Ansonsten : Deutsch lernen!

@Horrorschatz  Ja,es macht Dich einzigartig blöd.


----------



## Kritiker (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> ihr habt nen lattenschuss oda???? welche Hornochse hat dieses thread erstellt der gehört überall auf ignore wenn leute aus langeweile oder aus schnelligkeit  anders schreiben heisst das gleich oh gott würd mich für die rechtschreibung schämen sagt mal habt ihr gekifft ???!!??! O.ô oder seid ihr 10j kiddys ??? oder sitzen eure eltern hinterm rechner und  linsen mit?? O.ô ganz ehrlich mich reggt sowas auf lasst leute so schreiben
> was ist wenn ich dich beim schreiben vom stuhl kloppe und dadurch nen fehler reinkommt ? theoretisch müsstest dich dan auch schämen omfg.. ey was für kinder -.- ahslkdjhawdjlwqehljqwzeholuewzhqoeh<<schaut meine rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist der mit Abstand dümmste Post, den ich je gelesen habe.


----------



## Yozoshura (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> ihr habt nen lattenschuss oda???? welche Hornochse hat dieses thread erstellt der gehört überall auf ignore wenn leute aus langeweile oder aus schnelligkeit  anders schreiben heisst das gleich oh gott würd mich für die rechtschreibung schämen sagt mal habt ihr gekifft ???!!??! O.ô oder seid ihr 10j kiddys ??? oder sitzen eure eltern hinterm rechner und  linsen mit?? O.ô ganz ehrlich mich reggt sowas auf lasst leute so schreiben
> was ist wenn ich dich beim schreiben vom stuhl kloppe und dadurch nen fehler reinkommt ? theoretisch müsstest dich dan auch schämen omfg.. ey was für kinder -.- ahslkdjhawdjlwqehljqwzeholuewzhqoeh<<schaut meine rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  HRHRHR 
/sign


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> ihr habt nen lattenschuss oda???? welche Hornochse hat dieses thread erstellt der gehört überall auf ignore wenn leute aus langeweile oder aus schnelligkeit  anders schreiben heisst das gleich oh gott würd mich für die rechtschreibung schämen sagt mal habt ihr gekifft ???!!??! O.ô oder seid ihr 10j kiddys ??? oder sitzen eure eltern hinterm rechner und  linsen mit?? O.ô ganz ehrlich mich reggt sowas auf lasst leute so schreiben
> was ist wenn ich dich beim schreiben vom stuhl kloppe und dadurch nen fehler reinkommt ? theoretisch müsstest dich dan auch schämen omfg.. ey was für kinder -.- ahslkdjhawdjlwqehljqwzeholuewzhqoeh<<schaut meine rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> ...


so früh am morgen schon für so gute laune bei mir sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

danke dir


----------



## Stonewhip (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> ihr habt nen lattenschuss oda???? welche Hornochse hat dieses thread erstellt der gehört überall auf ignore wenn leute aus langeweile oder aus schnelligkeit  anders schreiben heisst das gleich oh gott würd mich für die rechtschreibung schämen sagt mal habt ihr gekifft ???!!??! O.ô oder seid ihr 10j kiddys ??? oder sitzen eure eltern hinterm rechner und  linsen mit?? O.ô ganz ehrlich mich reggt sowas auf lasst leute so schreiben
> was ist wenn ich dich beim schreiben vom stuhl kloppe und dadurch nen fehler reinkommt ? theoretisch müsstest dich dan auch schämen omfg.. ey was für kinder -.- ahslkdjhawdjlwqehljqwzeholuewzhqoeh<<schaut meine rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> ...


DAS Negativbeispiel schlechthin. Danke für eine Demonstration dessen, was der TE meinte.

Made my day (und das schon um 08:28 Uhr morgens) *muahahaha...*


----------



## shadow24 (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> ihr habt nen lattenschuss oda???? welche Hornochse hat dieses thread erstellt der gehört überall auf ignore wenn leute aus langeweile oder aus schnelligkeit  anders schreiben heisst das gleich oh gott würd mich für die rechtschreibung schämen sagt mal habt ihr gekifft ???!!??! O.ô oder seid ihr 10j kiddys ??? oder sitzen eure eltern hinterm rechner und  linsen mit?? O.ô ganz ehrlich mich reggt sowas auf lasst leute so schreiben
> was ist wenn ich dich beim schreiben vom stuhl kloppe und dadurch nen fehler reinkommt ? theoretisch müsstest dich dan auch schämen omfg.. ey was für kinder -.- ahslkdjhawdjlwqehljqwzeholuewzhqoeh<<schaut meine rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Schatzi, ich weiss noch wie ich das erste mal Speed genommen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
am besten ist, du legst dich jetzt wieder hin und entspannst dich und atmest ruhig und regelmässig ein und aus und denkst an kuschelige Wölkchen...und nachher wenn du ausgeruht bist sieht die Welt wieder viel rosiger aus...und solange du schläfst lässt du mal wieder die Erwachsenen was schreiben...
also mach schön buhbuh...bis nachher...


----------



## SixtenF (19. März 2008)

Also das mit der Rechtschreibung ist so eine Sache fuer sich. Die Rechstschreibung gibt es ja erst seit den Gebruedern Grimm die damals angefangen hatten das erste Woerterbuch zu schreiben. Alle grossen alten Schriftsteller haben frei nach Schnauze geschrieben  (Schiller, Goethe, usw..). Das sich das Volk dann irgendwannmal auf eine einheitliche Schreibweise geeinigt hat ist eine gute Neuerung. Nur sollte man die, die es vorziehen sich dem Gruppenzwang der Allgemeinheit nicht hinzugeben nicht vorschnell Aburteilen. Es koennte ja auch sein, dass diese ueber eine Rechtschreibschwaeche verfuegen, es eine allgemeine Anithaltung ist,  oder dies andere Ursachen, wie eine verpfuschte Erziehung hat. Im Falle einer falschen Erziehung haetten wir als Gesellschaft, die fuer das Wohlergehen unseres Nachwuchses,  nicht nur unseres eigenen, eine Mitverantwortung traegt, die von vielen leider viel zu sehr Ignoriert wird, selber einen Hauptteil der Schuld. Also erstmal nach den Gruenden suchen, bevor man sich hier auslaesst.

post scriptum: Dieser Beitrag enthaelt weder Umlaute noch des scharfe S, da ich auf einer englischen Tastatur schreibe.


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> Also das mit der Rechtschreibung ist so eine Sache fuer sich. Die Rechstschreibung gibt es ja erst seit den Gebruedern Grimm die damals angefangen hatten das erste Woerterbuch zu schreiben. Alle grossen alten Schriftsteller haben frei nach Schnauze geschrieben  (Schiller, Goethe, usw..). Das sich das Volk dann irgendwannmal auf eine einheitliche Schreibweise geeinigt hat ist eine gute Neuerung. Nur sollte man die, die es vorziehen sich dem Gruppenzwang der Allgemeinheit nicht hinzugeben nicht vorschnell Aburteilen. Es koennte ja auch sein, dass diese ueber eine Rechtschreibschwaeche verfuegen, es eien allgemeine Anithaltung ist,  oder dies andere Ursachen, wie eine verpfuschte Erziehung hat. Im Falle einer falschen Erziehung haetten wir als Gesellschaft, die fuer das Wohlergehen unseres Nachwuchses,  nicht nur unseres eigenen, eine Mitverantwortung traegt, die von vielen leider viel zu sehr Ignoriert wird, selber einen Hauptteil der Schuld. Also erstmal nach den Gruenden suchen, bevor man sich hier auslaesst.
> 
> post scriptum: Dieser Beitrag enthaellt weder Umlaute noch des scharfe S, da ich auf einer englischen Tastatur schreibe.



Also das ist echt zu viel (Bildung) für unser herzallerliebstes Horrormausi.

Aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allyminator @ Thrall (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> ihr habt nen lattenschuss oda???? welche Hornochse hat dieses thread erstellt der gehört überall auf ignore wenn leute aus langeweile oder aus schnelligkeit  anders schreiben heisst das gleich oh gott würd mich für die rechtschreibung schämen sagt mal habt ihr gekifft ???!!??! O.ô oder seid ihr 10j kiddys ??? oder sitzen eure eltern hinterm rechner und  linsen mit?? O.ô ganz ehrlich mich reggt sowas auf lasst leute so schreiben
> was ist wenn ich dich beim schreiben vom stuhl kloppe und dadurch nen fehler reinkommt ? theoretisch müsstest dich dan auch schämen omfg.. ey was für kinder -.- ahslkdjhawdjlwqehljqwzeholuewzhqoeh<<schaut meine rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> ...



Hm...ich würd eher mal drauf tippen, dass du ein 10jähriges Kiddy bist. Zumindest lässt deine beleidigende Art darauf schließen. Aber ich kann mich auch täuschen...





...und du bist lediglich bei der Geburt von der Hebamme fallen gelassen worden und mit dem Kopf auf den Boden geknallt.


----------



## Kritiker (19. März 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> Also das mit der Rechtschreibung ist so eine Sache fuer sich. Die Rechstschreibung gibt es ja erst seit den Gebruedern Grimm die damals angefangen hatten das erste Woerterbuch zu schreiben. Alle grossen alten Schriftsteller haben frei nach Schnauze geschrieben  (Schiller, Goethe, usw..). Das sich das Volk dann irgendwannmal auf eine einheitliche Schreibweise geeinigt hat ist eine gute Neuerung. Nur sollte man die, die es vorziehen sich dem Gruppenzwang der Allgemeinheit nicht hinzugeben nicht vorschnell Aburteilen. Es koennte ja auch sein, dass diese ueber eine Rechtschreibschwaeche verfuegen, es eine allgemeine Anithaltung ist,  oder dies andere Ursachen, wie eine verpfuschte Erziehung hat. Im Falle einer falschen Erziehung haetten wir als Gesellschaft, die fuer das Wohlergehen unseres Nachwuchses,  nicht nur unseres eigenen, eine Mitverantwortung traegt, die von vielen leider viel zu sehr Ignoriert wird, selber einen Hauptteil der Schuld. Also erstmal nach den Gruenden suchen, bevor man sich hier auslaesst.
> 
> post scriptum: Dieser Beitrag enthaelt weder Umlaute noch des scharfe S, da ich auf einer englischen Tastatur schreibe.


Ok, ich nehme alles zurück. Das hier ist der mit Abstand dümmste Post, den ich je gelesen habe.

Mal im Ernst, glaubst du wirklich, dass so viele Leute mit Absicht falsch schreiben. Ich glaube nämlich, dass jenes Vorgehen wesentlich schwerer zu bewerkstelligen ist, als seine Posts orthographisch korrekt zu verfassen. Und im Übrigen halte ich den Großteil der Buffed-Community für nicht clever genug so vorzugehen.


----------



## haryettew (19. März 2008)

wenn jemand sehr viele rechtschreibfehler macht, naja ok es stört mich schon etwas aber ist erträglich. (damit meine ich nicht tippfehler)

dass frischlinge chillen gehen find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, wir hatten auch unseren jargon. das verliert sich zum größten teil denke ich.

aber wenn sich das dann mit mutwilliger verstümmelung paart, dann krieg ich magenkrämpfe. das ist einfach nicht auszuhalten. 

wollma net wollma net  !!


p.s.

tippfehler und falsche rechtschreibung kann man meist recht gut auseinanderhalten. würdest du reitgärte für einen tippffehler halten? (guck, das ist z.B. einer gewesen ^^)   wohl kaum......


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Also das ist echt zu viel (Bildung) für unser herzallerliebstes Horrormausi.
> 
> Aber
> 
> ...


soviel frohsinn auf einen haufen den ihr mir da schon frühmorgens herhaut, da kann der tag bloß klasse werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deryana (19. März 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> ich sehe es so: 2 der nettesten leute aus meiner gilde können nicht richtig schreiben. das hat bei denen nichts mit hektik oder nicht wollen zu tun, sondern es geht einfach nicht. trozdem unterhalte (schreibe) ich mit denen beiden mehr, als mit vielen anderen. ich sehe den menschen dahinter und betrachte den rest als i-püpfelchen. solange man es lesen kann, ist doch noch alles gut. und wenn man sich auf deren schreibe eingestellt hat, fällt es fast nicht mehr auf.
> natürlich ist es schön, wenn jeder sich an rechtschreibregeln hält und auch mal einen punkt oder absatz macht. aber: konntet ihr meinen post jetzt wesentlich schlechter lesen bzw. verstehen, obwohl ich mich mit absicht gegen groß-/kleinschreibung entschieden habe?




Ok, ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das es sich bei deinen Gildenkollegen um Legastheniker handelt. Sowas bedarf natürlich einer gewissen Tolleranz weil diese Lesestörung eben nicht einfach wegzubekommen ist. Auch ich habe nen Mitarbeiter der darunter leidet also lese ich alles Korrektur bevors zum Chef geht.
Was mir aber keiner Erzählen kann ist das WoW von so vielen Legasthenikern bevölkert sein soll, und entschuldet auch net das verunglimpfte "denglisch" und die teilweise echt merkwürdige Jugendsprache.


----------



## Deryana (19. März 2008)

DOPPELPOST


----------



## Leerox (19. März 2008)

Hey,


da wird`s mir übel,
hast du keine anderen Probleme als über die  Rechtsschreibung zu lästern
das finde ich nicht gut


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Deryana schrieb:


> Ok, ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das es sich bei deinen Gildenkollegen um Legastheniker handelt. Sowas bedarf natürlich einer gewissen Tolleranz weil diese Lesestörung eben nicht einfach wegzubekommen ist. Auch ich habe nen Mitarbeiter der darunter leidet also lese ich alles Korrektur bevors zum Chef geht.
> Was mir aber keiner Erzählen kann ist das WoW von so vielen Legasthenikern bevölkert sein soll, und entschuldet auch net das verunglimpfte "denglisch" und die teilweise echt merkwürdige Jugendsprache.


 find ich gut das du Legasthenie nicht als pure Faulheit ansiehst SO WIE MANCH ANDERE USER `-.-´


----------



## Leerox (19. März 2008)

wer kann schon laufen und richtig schreiben au man ihr seit echt doof



zum Kotzen echt


----------



## Palatinus (19. März 2008)

Hi,

leider muss ich der Masse Recht geben, das unsere Jugend verdummt. Wie schon zu hauf geschrieben wurde, dank der neuen Rechtschreibung haben wir einige Freiheiten bekommen und dennoch werden diese mit Händen und Füßen abgewehrt. Ich selber bin erst 25 Jahre und hätte nie gedacht das mich das so nerven würde aber was ich in der freien Wildbahn so alles lese, da wird mir schlecht.
Genauso das Thema Englisch, es ist echt krank Wörter zu benutzen ohne deren Sinn bzw. Bedeutung zu kennen. Man kennt das ja aus dem WoW -Chat. Es gibt ja auch diesen "sng-channel" in WoW, ich hab es mir mal angetan diesen zu verfolgen........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das geht ja mal rein gar nicht wie da miteinander umgegangen wird! Null Respekt, manche scheinen gar kein Schamgefühl zu haben und die laufen Frei herum!!! Ich hab mich dann nur ausgeklinkt. Mittlerweile reagiere ich auf solche "/w" die im Spiel kommen die auch nur im entferntesten keinen Sinn ergeben, nicht mehr.
Ja, das war mein "Senf" zum Thema.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße.....


----------



## Fanjas (19. März 2008)

diesa fred iss hammamäsig unnötsch!!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Fanjas schrieb:


> diesa fred iss hammamäsig unnötsch!!!!!


genau wie dein post
aber egal


----------



## Elfenpower@mal'ganis (19. März 2008)

Hallo
Schreibst du ettwa mit das  Schwert  oder mit dem Schwert 


> "das Schwert" wird geschrieben "dem Schwert"


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2008)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> Wenn im ersten Satz mehr als zwei Wörter sind die grammatikalisch oder in der Rechtschreibung massakriert wurden, lese ich nicht mehr weiter...erfahrungsgemäß ist der Inhalt dann genauso unbrauchbar!
> Und ich freu mich schon auf die Flames....



Ganz genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich find das auch echt schlimm, echt gut das das mal jemand anspricht. wollte sogar schon selber so nen thread eröffnen aber hab`s irgendwie doch nich gemacht...
is echt zum heulen...

"Alta" , Digga und sowas find ich immer noch am schlimmsten... 

Diese verballhornung der deutschen sprache is echt schlimm... normale rechtschreibfehler können passieren, bei dem einen mehr, bei dem anderem weniger ^^
wenn einer halt nich ganz so helle is, oder legastenie is ja auch so ein ding... also ich hatte da noch nie probleme aber so schwer isses ja auch wieder nich.
trotzdem stehen mir da ab und zu die haare zu berge...

ich spiel zum glück bei KdV, da isses nich ganz so schlimm weil ---> RP-PVP...

zudem wohn ich in frankfurt, da hab ich den ganzen tag assi gelaber in der ubahn und sonstwo und neben dem haus in dem ich wohne isn jugendhaus da is jedes zweite wort sowas wie Alder oder Hurensohn...
(oh ich meinte "Huso" verzeiht bisste :> ) da brauch ich sowas auch nich noch im spiel...

und am aller schlimmsten finde ich eigentlich die (kommt speziell bei WoW nich sooo oft vor, aber auch...), die ihre namen nich mal richtig schreiben können
sei es irgendwelchen ausgedachten weil das englisch schlichtweg grausam is (sowas wie Peacmaker oder so) oder auch bei normalen namen ( chack norris oder so was zum beispiel xD )...

naja hoffen wir mal das das wieder besser wird... ich bezweifel es mal stark aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Kritiker (19. März 2008)

@Elfenpower@mal'ganis

Nominativ (Wer oder was?): Das Schwert, die Schwerter
Genitiv (Wessen?): Des Schwertes, der Schwerter
Dativ (Wem oder was?): Dem Schwert(e), den Schwertern
Akkusativ (Wen oder was?): Das Schwert, die Schwerter


----------



## SouLLady (19. März 2008)

Tja, leider gehört ich auch zu der Sorte Mensch, die das unheimlich stört.

Leider ist es vielen Spielern einfach egal .. und ehe man sichs versieht und einem inGame ein "Lern mal deutsch, dann reden wir nochmal" rausrutscht, wird man beschimpft, als hätte man weiß Gott was gemacht..
Aber ich zerbrech mir da nicht mehr den Kopf, mich störts weiterhin und ich werd weiterhin auf www.seit-seid.de und www.das-dass.de sowie www.wen-wenn.de verweisen.. ich kann mit geflame ganz gut umgehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist es nicht nur in Foren und ingame so, sondern noch viel schlimmer find ich es auf manchen TS-Servern, auf die man kommt und einem nur noch " OH  SHIT, Motherfucker, BOAH EY, BIAAATCH" entgegenfliegt.. und das nicht von einem, sondern mehreren Spielern gleichzeitig - teilweise ziemlich hart.. Aber ich bin ja nur 'ne Frau, die verstehen das sowieso nicht..


----------



## Allyminator @ Thrall (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> bin nich 10 j da haste recht ;D bin 21j
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja...körperlich magst du vielleicht 21 sein, aber geistig 10 Jahre jünger. Läßt sich an deinen Äußerungen sehr gut erkennen.



Horrorschatz schrieb:


> die leute die meinen auf dicke HOSE zu machen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier wird weder auf dicke Hose gemacht noch für Wirbel gesorgt; hier wird lediglich eine Problematik angesprochen, die Leute wie du (aufgrund ihrer Ignoranz, Dummheit oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht so ganz verstehen.



just my 2 cents...


----------



## Kritiker (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> postet mal was sinnvolles ihr HONKS !XD


War Honk nicht Brunos Teddy in der Ottifantenzeichentrickserie?


----------



## SixtenF (19. März 2008)

Kritiker schrieb:


> War Honk nicht Brunos Teddy in der Ottifantenzeichentrickserie?



:-)


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2008)

"Der Dativ is dem Genitiv sein Tod" sag ich da nur xD

oder

"Rettet dem Dativ!" ^^


----------



## Palatinus (19. März 2008)

So, nun ich nochmal. Es steht ja jeden frei seine Meinung hier zu äußern, wer aber dabei ausfällig wird (siehe Horrorschatz) sollte bitte editiert werden, Danke!
Jetzt mal ehrlich, glauben echt manche mit ihrer derzeitigen Rechtschreibung in der Schule bzw. dann mal im richtigen Leben mit Beruf usw. weiter zu kommen? Ihr werdet nicht weit kommen, soviel sei euch mal an´s Herz gelegt!
Sicher mag vielleicht einiges Lustig klingen, dies tut es auch nur dann wenn ihr es richtig schreiben könnt und auch den dazugehörigen Sinn im Satz ergibt.

Grüße....


----------



## Gias (19. März 2008)

Leerox schrieb:


> wer kann schon laufen und richtig schreiben au man ihr seit echt doof
> zum Kotzen echt


jeder der der autorun-taste mächtig ist nehme ich mal an

zum thema:
sprache dient der kommunikation
-groß/klein-schreibung beinhaltet keine information -unnütz (hail to english)
-kommas lassen sich teilweise auch duch einen absatz ersetzen wenn mans eilig hat
-lfm / lfg / inc / wtb / wts sind legitime abkürzungen weil der chat dadurch deutlich sauberer
und damit auch lesbarer bleibt

ein beispiel:
wenn jemand 
"lfm botanikum (4/5)" 
schreibt so enthält das die gleiche information wie
"Obacht! Wir bieten noch einen Platz für das botanikum an."
erstere version ist nun aber nur halbsolang -der chat bleibt sauberer 

Leute die nicht an einem instanz-besuch intressiert sind erkennen schon am ersten wort "lfm"
dass sie nicht weiterlesen müssen während bei der zweiten version der ganze satz gelesen werden muss, 
dass mag nun bei einem satz kaum mehr zeitaufwand bedeuten aber in der masse kann erstere version  auch
für den schnellen leser einen unterschied machen -das mitkommen mit dem chat fällt leichter und somit ist 
die chance wichtige information zu übergehen geringer

der einzige grund warum ich zur zweiten version tendiere ist, dass ich bestimmte menschen
mit meiner nachricht anlocken will (ich spiele auf einem rp-server) und von einem normalen
satz erwarte ich antworten von einer anderen spielergruppe als von der ersten version


----------



## Allyminator @ Thrall (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> und an den witzbold der meint ich bin innerlich 10 j mhh vll bin ich auch jünger aufjedenfall bin ich  mit der gehirnmasse über dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wage ich dann doch stark zu bezweifeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amokee (19. März 2008)

Ja !! Ja !!

Mich stört die lausige Rechtschreibung und die fehlerhafte Grammatik auch. Noch schlimmer finde ich aber das Pseudo-Geheim-Ingame-Abkürzungs-Gefasel von Möchtegern Insidern. Nach Start meiner WOW-Karriere im Oktober vergangenen Jahres habe ich inzwischen durch Kombinieren und Forumentziffern die wichtigesten Abkürzungen entschlüsselt, aber damit "warm" werden kann ich nicht. Vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Job in den Medien, die mir nicht erlaubt, das Gefasel auch im (Berufs)-Alltag zu übernehmen. Mir fehlt das Training :-)

Ich würde gerne häufiger in Inis gehen - auch und gerade mit Random-Gruppen. Aber ich bringe es einfach nicht über mich, am frühen Nachmittag, wenn die meisten Schüler unterwegs sind, einer solchen Gruppe beizutreten. Ich würde als Ü 40er vermutlich nach zehn Minuten entnervt das Handtuch werfen.

Im übrigen; meine Frau die auch WOW spielt ist tatsächlich mit einer Lese-Rechtscheib-Schwäche belastet. Aber einen wortlosen Dünnpfiff habe ich von ihr noch nie gelesen. Und wer selbst beim Reiten oder beim Kampf mit einem Mob nicht wenigstens jedes dritte Wort nicht ordentlich schreiben kann, der sollte vielleicht die Beherrschung seiner Spielfigur noch einmal überdenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße an die RECHTschreiber


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> ihr seid einfach nur die dummheit in person ey echt mal -.- xD aber ich lache mir hier vorm pc so ein ab geht mal gar nich endweder seid ihr Harz4 empfänger die langeweile haben und andere aufreggen wollen oder ihr seht einfach die realität nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oje, da hat der Thread doch einen Stein hochgehoben und es kam etwas drunter hervorgekrabbelt.

Aber schön, dass du hier postest, echt. Da ist die Diskussion nicht ganz so theoretisch, sondern man hat ein bisschen Anschauungsmaterial zum Thema.

Außer natürlich, ein Mod lässt dir den Stein wieder aufn Kopp fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritiker (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> ihr seid einfach nur die dummheit in person ey echt mal -.- xD aber ich lache mir hier vorm pc so ein ab geht mal gar nich endweder seid ihr Harz4 empfänger die langeweile haben und andere aufreggen wollen oder ihr seht einfach die realität nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube du bist nur ein Forentroll und verarscht die Leute. Trotzdem, vielleicht sogar deshalb, finde ich deine Art hier zu posten unglaublich dämlich.


----------



## Hubautz (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> dickes abgerofl xD



Den Ausdruck kannte ich bislang auch nicht aber ich denke,  das ist genau das  worum es hier geht - oder zumindest gehen sollte.


----------



## Stonewhip (19. März 2008)

Ich denke, 24 Forenseiten mit Text zu lesen, bei dem man zum ersten mal gesehen hat, das es auch Spaß machen kann, dieses Forum zu besuchen (98% der Antworten haben richtig Spaß gemacht zu lesen, weil man sie lesen konnte) sprechen Bände.
Das die Entschuldigungen von "Jugendsprache" über Legasthenie bis zur versauten Erziehung beweißt, daß es viele einfach nicht einsehen wollen, daß es ohne klare Kommunikation immer wieder zu Streit und Missverständnissen kommen wird und einige nie müde werden, uneinsichtig zu sein.
Denn der Großteil der Leserschaft legt anscheinend DOCH mehr Wert auf leichtes, flüssiges Lesen und schnelle Hilfe, als Foren mit Erklärungen der Vorantwort künstlich aufzublähen.

Das plötzlich die ganzen 1st-POST'er aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen, um hier "mal schnell" abzuflamen, war auch irgendwie vorauszusehen. Wundere mich nur, daß es so spät passiert. Wahrscheinlich waren die "Guten" einfach schneller und fleißger XD

MfG


----------



## Kritiker (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> =)und ja bin noch harz 4 und jetzt postet mal euern scheiss^^


Habe mir gerade ein Vorstellungsgespräch mit dir vorgestellt.  Das war ein Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Wird langsam Zeit für ein Fazit von dem Ganzen hier...


Leben und Schreiben lassen...


----------



## Stonewhip (19. März 2008)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Wann wird er wohl gebannt...*waiting* ...tick...tack...tick...tack
> Du bist nicht zufällig Raidleader und erklärst den Leuten im Chat die Taktik?..im Ts wär natürlich unschlagbar...gibt's bald ein Video auf Youtube? *waiting*



Meinst Du etwa SO einen Raidleader? 
*Onyxia-Wipe*


----------



## Zephyrmp3 (19. März 2008)

morgen!!

also ich glaube ja fast das dir hier hauptsächlich menschem über 20 bzw über 18 antworten..

aber ich muss dir da vollkommen recht geben, das man im inet nicht mehr so auf gross und klein schreibung achtet ist ja nun bekannt und auch normal, auch kürzel sind normal und verständlich.

das sich in-game gerne fehler einschleichen grad wenn man in combat ist ist auch für jeden verständlich aber manchmal zweifel ich echt an dem verstand bzw der bildung mancher menschen, muss zugeben dass man manchmal echt augenkrebs bekommt wenn man was liest, und das der inhalt dann meist genauso unbrauchbar ist stimmt leide auch

soweit sogut DUDEN ftw!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2008)

Ich bin schon lange im Computerbereich und Internet dabei und ich muss sagen, es ist erschreckend, wie sich die Sprachkultur in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat. Die meisten Jugendlichen verstehen es überhaupt nicht mehr, sich ordentlich zu artikulieren. Sie machen nicht nur extreme Rechtschreibfehler, sondern äußern sich auch in einer Art und Weise, die man nur als niedere Gossensprache bezeichnen kann.

Ich erwarte ja nicht mal, dass jeder perfekt schreibt. Es ist aber mittlerweile so, dass nicht mal mehr die einfachsten Wörter richtig geschrieben werden. So sieht man dann solche Sachen wie "nerft" "hohlen" "arleine" und den Unterschied zwischen ihn/ihm, den/dem und seid/seit wissen wohl auch nur noch die Wenigsten. So wird man dann manchmal in WoW angeschrieben "Seit ihr schon färtig? Trefen wir uns dan an den See?" Fürchterlich!

Es muss ja niemand alles perfekt schreiben, auch nicht unbedingt auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung im Channel achten, wenn es schnell gehen soll. Nur wenn es Leute nicht mal mehr schaffen, die einfachsten Sätze unfallfrei zu schreiben und man es immer 5-mal durchlesen muss, um überhaupt zu verstehen, dann hört für mich der Spass auf.

Nur woran liegt das sprachliche Problem der Leute? Jetzt werden wieder sicher einige das Thema Legasthenie ansprechen. Allerdings kann es doch nicht sein, dass ein Großteil der Jugendlichen urplötzlich an Legasthenie leidet. Für mich kommt da einfach der Begriff "Faulheit" ins Spiel. Lesen z.B. scheint ja komplett "out" zu sein. Sie tippen lieber den ganzen Tag am Handy rum, hängen vor dem Fernseher oder nur am PC, anstatt sich mal einem interessanten Buch zu widmen. Gerade beim Lesen lernt man eine Menge. Nicht nur was Rechtschreibung betrifft, sondern allgemein dem Sprachgebrauch betreffend.

Leider wollen oder können aber heute viele Jugendliche nicht mehr lesen. Achtet doch mal darauf, wenn auf irgendeiner Spieleseite mal ein längerer Artikel erscheint, der sich über mehrere Seiten erstreckt, schon da wird gemurrt, dass man ja zu viel lesen müsse. Fällt mir auch immer wieder in WoW auf, dass einige sich überhaupt nicht mal die Questtexte durchlesen, sondern einfach immer schnell alles wegklicken. So werden dann manchmal in den Channels Fragen gestellt, die man gar nicht stellen müsste, wenn man einfach die entsprechenden Texte dazu gelesen hätte. So bekommen die Leute weder was von der Story des Spieles mit, noch was sie eigentlich zu tun haben.

Als Ausrede wird ja dann oft genommen, dass man ja nur Fehler gemacht hätte, weil man gerade so schnell getippt hätte. Nur belügen sich solche Leute selbst, anstatt zu ihren Defiziten zu stehen. Was dann meist noch auffällt: Weil sie meist nicht die deutsche Sprache beherrschen, versuchen sie alle möglichen englischen Wörter "beizumischen" oder schreiben alles in irgendwelchen Abkürzungen. So kommt dann am Ende ein Gemisch aus schlechter deutscher Rechtschreibung, "Denglisch" und Abkürzungswahn zusammen. Das macht das Ganze meiner Meinung nach noch grausamer.

Woran liegt es noch, dass sie so schlecht schreiben? Der Handy- und Abkürzungswahn trägt sicher auch seinen Teil dazu bei. Wenn man spöttisch wäre, würde man sagen......sie kommen einfach nicht damit klar, mehr als 160 Zeichen zur Verfügung zu haben.

Hinzu kommt dann noch diese ganze "Gangsta-Musik", mit ihren vulgären Texten und diese "Ey alta, voll krass"-Sprache, was die Jugendlichen dann ganz sprachlich verkrüppelt. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe - hab den Thread noch nicht ganz durchgelesen - hatte sich dazu ja schon mal jemand geäußert.
Das Problem ist ja auch, dass solche Jugendliche nicht nur Probleme haben sich schriftlich ordentlich zu artikulieren, sondern auch im Sprachgebrauch allgemein. Hört doch einfach mal zu, wenn ihr mal im Bus oder der Bahn seid, wie sich die Jugendlichen da untereinander verständigen. Ich weiß nicht, wie es euch dabei ergeht, aber ich würde das einfach als unterste Gossensprache bezeichnen. Jedenfalls wirkt das alles andere als gebildet. Wie sollen also solche Leute, die nicht mal verbal einen ordentlichen Satz hinbekommen, das Ganze dann noch in Schriftform bekommen? Da fehlt es sprachlich einfach an allen Ecken und Enden.

Ich möchte hiermit niemanden an den Pranger stellen, nur finde ich es einfach sehr besorgniserregend und da muss unbedingt etwas getan werden. Solche Leute, die sich nicht mehr ordentlich ausdrücken können, werden später riesige Probleme bekommen und die Arbeitslosen von morgen sein. Wer will schon jemanden einstellen, den er nicht versteht?

Es muss einfach wieder viel mehr in die Bildung investiert werden und der Sprachgebrauch allgemein verbessert werden, denn sonst grunzen sich in 30 Jahren die Leute nur noch an, weil keiner mehr weder sprechen noch schreiben kann. Oder wollt ihr in 30 Jahren mal auf einer Spieleseite News lesen der Art "Ey ihr Homies, voll krass0r WoW 24.5 Patch erschien0hr, ihr biatch0s ey". Ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Freelancer (19. März 2008)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> @Dagash
> 
> Und genau aus diesem Grund finde ich es nicht gut, daß hier Legasthenie als ausrede benutzt wird.
> Ich kenne zwar keinen, aber ich bin mir sicher mal liest einen unterschied zwischen einem Legastheniker und einen ignoranten Schreibfaulen.


 
nee es ist keine ausrede den ich bin auch einer, so sahen allerdings auch meine Deutsch Noten aus ^^

Aber ich versuche es trotzdem einigermaßen vernünftig hin zu bekommen und dafür nutze ich in foren die Rechtschreibprüfung des Browsers 

Was allerdings manche schreiben hat wirklich nix mit Legasthenie zutun^^

Legasthenie

    * Auslassen, Verdrehen oder Hinzufügen von Wörtern oder Wortteilen
    * niedrige Lesegeschwindigkeit (ok das kann ich nicht bestätigen bei mir )
    * Ersetzen von Buchstaben, Silben und Wörtern
    * Startschwierigkeiten beim Vorlesen, langes Zögern oder Verlieren der Zeile im Text
    * Vertauschen von Wörtern im Satz oder von Buchstaben in den Wörtern
    * Schwierigkeiten bei Doppellauten

Hier mehr zum lesen 
Legasthenie

Aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung das man auch was aus sich machen kann wenn man diese rechtschreib schwäche hat 

Ich kann dafür andere Sachen besser ^^

Achja wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie ja berichtigen oder für sich behalten 

In diesem sinne gogo Blizz will wieder zocken wenn es auch nicht lange ist weil ich gleich arbeiten muß 

Mfg Free


----------



## Dragonsdeath (19. März 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...


ich weiß net ob du der einzige bist aber ds hier ist ein forum da achtet man nicht sonderlich auf rechtschreibung vor allem nit wenn man in der schule schon genug damit genervt wird und andauernd die rechtschreibung geändert wird. mein word ziegt mir an das ich muss falsch schreibe nur wenn ich es muß schreibe soll es rihtig sein aber muss und muß sind für mich zwei völlig verschieden wörter deshalb hab ich einfach kein bock inem forum wo mich eh niemand wirklich privat kennt normal zu schreiben.

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. März 2008)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin schon lange im Computerbereich und Internet dabei und ich muss sagen, es ist erschreckend, wie sich die Sprachkultur in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat. Die meisten Jugendlichen verstehen es überhaupt nicht mehr, sich ordentlich zu artikulieren. Sie machen nicht nur extreme Rechtschreibfehler, sondern äußern sich auch in einer Art und Weise, die man nur als niedere Gossensprache bezeichnen kann.
> 
> Ich erwarte ja nicht mal, dass jeder perfekt schreibt. Es ist aber mittlerweile so, dass nicht mal mehr die einfachsten Wörter richtig geschrieben werden. So sieht man dann solche Sachen wie "nerft" "hohlen" "arleine" und den Unterschied zwischen ihn/ihm, den/dem und seid/seit wissen wohl auch nur noch die Wenigsten. So wird man dann manchmal in WoW angeschrieben "Seit ihr schon färtig? Trefen wir uns dan an den See?" Fürchterlich!
> 
> ...


schöner Beitrag und auch wirklich ausführlich...aber das wird leider keiner der Leute lesen, die du anprangerst, weil denen das viel zu anstrengend ist...
wenn in einem Post mehr als 2 Sätze stehen, stellen diese das Lesen sofort ein(Stichwort Faulheit)...
aber du hast nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht, was wohl viele von uns denken. und zumindest die Leser, die zu Hause ihre Bücher nicht nur zur Zierde im Regal stehen haben, werden den Text gelesen haben und dir recht geben...


----------



## Kritiker (19. März 2008)

Der Hinweis auf Legasthenie mag ja sicherlich bei einigen, vielleicht auch einigen mehr, zutreffen, aber sicherlich nicht bei der Masse. Diese meisten schreiben einfach nur falsch, weil sie zu faul sind sich mir der deutschen Sprache zu befassen. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, Lesen bildet.
Ganauso falsch finde ich die Behauptung, dass alle dicken Menschen krank sind. Auch das mag bei einigen zutreffen, die Mehrheit bewegt sich aber einfach zu wenig und isst zuviel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ich weiß net ob du der einzige bist aber ds hier ist ein forum da achtet man nicht sonderlich auf rechtschreibung vor allem nit wenn man in der schule schon genug damit genervt wird und andauernd die rechtschreibung geändert wird. mein word ziegt mir an das ich muss falsch schreibe nur wenn ich es muß schreibe soll es rihtig sein aber muss und muß sind für mich zwei völlig verschieden wörter deshalb hab ich einfach kein bock inem forum wo mich eh niemand wirklich privat kennt normal zu schreiben.
> 
> MFG Dragonsdeath
> 
> ...



Gerade deswegen, weil man in einem ÖFFENTLICHEN Forum schreibt, dass für JEDEN zugänglich ist, sollte man doch wenigstens etwas auf die Rechtschreibung achten. Wo käme man denn hin, wenn plötzlich jeder so schreibt, wie er will und keiner den anderen mehr versteht? Das gäbe ein riesen Chaos und das wäre so, als würde der eine plötzlich in russisch schreiben, der andere in polnisch, der andere in englisch und keiner würde den anderen mehr verstehen. 
Also sollte man schon darauf achten, sich ordentlich auszudrücken, auch in WoW.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen, weil man in einem ÖFFENTLICHEN Forum schreibt, dass für JEDEN zugänglich ist, sollte man doch wenigstens etwas auf die Rechtschreibung achten. Wo käme man denn hin, wenn plötzlich jeder so schreibt, wie er will und keiner den anderen mehr versteht? Das gäbe ein riesen Chaos und das wäre so, als würde der eine plötzlich in russisch schreiben, der andere in polnisch, der andere in englisch und keiner würde den anderen mehr verstehen.
> Also sollte man schon darauf achten, sich ordentlich auszudrücken, auch in WoW.


da muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

sag bloß die haben uns jetzt unseren powerflamer gebannt, dann wirds ja voll langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoril (19. März 2008)

Immer wieder amüsant,sich Posts durchzulesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaenkman (19. März 2008)

Hi,
also iss ja mächtig was geschrieben worden seid gestern Nachmittag.#

Das sich hier geistige Tiefflieger mit einbringen hatte ich schon erwartet ..aber das es solch 
prächtige Exemplare sind..

Leider wird sowas dann im /close oder wie einer der Moderatoren immer so schön zu sagen pflegt:
Round House Kick enden.
Schade eigentlich.

Einige Beiträge sind hier wahrer Genuss und ja ich muss zugeben das ein oder andere Wort musste ich "nachgoogeln".

Mann muss sich sicherlich nicht so gebildet ausdrücken,
aber einen kleinen normalen zusammenhängenden Satz richtig und halbwegs vernünftig schreiben,
kann doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein oder?

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Gias (19. März 2008)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen, weil man in einem ÖFFENTLICHEN Forum schreibt, dass für JEDEN zugänglich ist, sollte man doch wenigstens etwas auf die Rechtschreibung achten. Wo käme man denn hin, wenn plötzlich jeder so schreibt, wie er will und keiner den anderen mehr versteht? Das gäbe ein riesen Chaos und das wäre so, als würde der eine plötzlich in russisch schreiben, der andere in polnisch, der andere in englisch und keiner würde den anderen mehr verstehen.
> Also sollte man schon darauf achten, sich ordentlich auszudrücken, auch in WoW.



dummerweise verstehen sich die leute auch ohne groß/klein-schreibung punkt und kommas
ziemlich gut -meistens ist es nur eine frage der optik


----------



## shadow24 (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> kommt leute ihr schafft es noch auf 50 seiten schwachsinnigen Posts
> DAS VERDIENNT NEN OSCAR UND WENN MAN mich beleidigen will dan bitte achten auf die Rechtschreibung
> ich lach mich echt weg denke wow ist ab 12 und nich ab Säugling alter xD echt mal und ich schreib was ich für richtig hallte wemms nicht passt ignore mich und hat somit ruhe vor mir
> 
> ...


Hallo Schatzi,eigentlich bist du ja zu beneiden...schläfst dich morgens richtig aus und muss nach dem aufstehen nicht in die kalte, ungerechte Welt raus, wo nur Idioten und Spinner rumlaufen...stattdessen schaltest du schön dein PC ein und kannst den Besserwissern erstmal richtig einheizen...jaaa,das macht richtig Spass...das einzig blöde ist, wenn Mama und Papa nach Hause kommen und fragen ob du dich heute schon beworben hast und wieder gestritten wird...die wissen halt auch nix.du mit deiner Intelligenz, deinem Sprachvermögen, deiner Argumentationskunst und deinem energischen Durchsetzungsvermögen hast einfach noch nicht die richtige Chefstelle gefunden...dann wirst du es schon allen zeigen.bis dahin kannst du ja noch ein bischen im Forum flamen und es diesen arroganten Schnöseln geben...du hast ja den ganzen Tag Zeit...du kannst warten, warten und nochmals warten...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Hallo Schatzi,eigentlich bist du ja zu beneiden...schläfst dich morgens richtig aus und muss nach dem aufstehen nicht in die kalte, ungerechte Welt raus, wo nur Idioten und Spinner rumlaufen...stattdessen schaltest du schön dein PC ein und kannst den Besserwissern erstmal richtig einheizen...jaaa,das macht richtig Spass...das einzig blöde ist, wenn Mama und Papa nach Hause kommen und fragen ob du dich heute schon beworben hast und wieder gestritten wird...die wissen halt auch nix.du mit deiner Intelligenz, deinem Sprachvermögen, deiner Argumentationskunst und deinem energischen Durchsetzungsvermögen hast einfach noch nicht die richtige Chefstelle gefunden...dann wirst du es schon allen zeigen.bis dahin kannst du ja noch ein bischen im Forum flamen und es diesen arroganten Schnöseln geben...du hast ja den ganzen Tag Zeit...du kannst warten, warten und nochmals warten...


immer feste druff würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
recht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit sagt schatzis avatar ist auch nicht grade das gelbe vom ei


----------



## Stonewhip (19. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ich weiß net ob du der einzige bist aber ds hier ist ein forum da achtet man nicht sonderlich auf rechtschreibung vor allem nit wenn man in der schule schon genug damit genervt wird und andauernd die rechtschreibung geändert wird. mein word ziegt mir an das ich muss falsch schreibe nur wenn ich es muß schreibe soll es rihtig sein aber muss und muß sind für mich zwei völlig verschieden wörter deshalb hab ich einfach kein bock inem forum wo mich eh niemand wirklich privat kennt normal zu schreiben.
> 
> MFG Dragonsdeath
> 
> ...


Weil Dich Deutsch in der Schule "nervt" und Du mit Deinem Word auf Kriegsfuß stehst, weil Du keine eigenen Regeln definieren kannst,meinst Du also, Du hast das Recht andere mit Deinem "falschen" Deutsch nerven zu dürfen?? Ganz schon ungezogene Ansicht. Mal sehen wann das eskaliert, und DU das zusammenhanglose Geschreibsel eines/einer anderen nicht mehr lesen/verstehen kannst. Würde mich mal interessieren, was Du dann sagst.
Und nur, weil es Menschen gibt, die Wert auf (halbwegs) ordentliches Deutsch legen, müssen diese Menschen sich noch lange nicht an die "allgemeine Jugendsprache" anpassen.

Des weiteren wird oft geschrieben "wenn ich im Kampf bin, kann das mal passieren". Hallooo? Wenn ich im Kampf bin, kann jemand der mich anschreibt, auch 10 Sekunden warten, bis mein Kampf abgeschlossen ist und ich mich auf das konzentrieren kann, was ich schreiben möchte. Und in INI's und RAID's gibts auch noch die /dnd-Einstellung (für externe Nervensägen). Da hat man dann eh was anderes zu tun.

TeamSpeak und kostenlose Headset's für alle FTW!

MfG


----------



## ambrador (19. März 2008)

1.) trolle nicht füttern (die holen ihre kumpels)

2.) es ist eine irrige annahme, dass mangelnde kommunikative perfomanz zu mehr streit und missverständnissen führen würde. auch die ausgefeiltesten sprachlichen überlegungen haben bisher *nicht* dazu geführt, dass wissenschaftler übereingekommen wären, die weltreligionen sich etwa *verständigt* hätten oder politische parteien sich *geeinigt* (im besonderen kommt es natürlich von zeit zu zeit schon zu einigungen oder verständigungen -- nur im großen bisher eben nicht). stattdessen wird gerade besonders talentiertes artikulationsvermögen dazu benutzt menschen zu manipulieren, auszunutzen, auszubeuten oder in sinnlosen kriegen (mancher mag "sinnloser krieg" für eine tautologie halten) zu verheizen. dass die ungeschickteste sprachliche performanz nachmittags in talk- und gerichtshows öffentlich an den pranger gestellt wird, ist gerade *kein* beispiel für normalität, sondern eine "freakshow" (kuriositätenkabinette gabs aber schon im mittelalter -- also auch keine neue entwicklung).

mein vorschlag wäre: kommunikation *nicht* als mittel zur verständigung anzusehen. vielmehr scheint es sich dabei um ein mittel zur feststellung von dissenzen zu handeln. wenn daraus keine gewalt (sei es auch nur sprachlicher koloratur) entstehen soll, sollten wir uns *vor* einer kommunikativen interaktion klar sein, dass konsens im allgemeinen nonsens ist. 

3.) &#8222;Die Jugend liebt heute den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt mehr vor älteren Leuten und diskutiert, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die Jugend steht nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. Sie widerspricht den Eltern und tyrannisiert die Lehrer.&#8220; (sokrates, o.k. das ist kein zitat, aber in der politeia stehts schon inhaltlich so drin, wenn es um den verfall des demokratischen staates geht).

-> augenscheinlich ist man selber alt geworden, wenn man beginnt schlecht über die jugend zu reden. leider haben wir seit mindestens 2000 jahren niemals eine andere gehabt.

ambrador


----------



## L-MWarFReak (19. März 2008)

Ganz meine Meinung...

Das aller schlimmste ist immer noch "NEN" (AAAHHH HÖRT VERDAMT NOCHMAL AUF DAMIT)

Da bekomm ich echt immer das kotzen und ohne mist ich werde da echt wütend.....

ich meine wer schreibt bitte "Kauf dir ma NEN Mount!!"

das is sooo der oberhammer... alle die das schreiben gehören sich verhauen...


LG


----------



## DoofDilla (19. März 2008)

ambrador schrieb:


> -> augenscheinlich ist man selber alt geworden, wenn man beginnt schlecht über die jugend zu reden. leider haben wir seit mindestens 2000 jahren niemals eine andere gehabt.



Diese Frage stelle ich mir auch sehr oft, ob nicht so wie ich heute über die Jugend denke/spreche, nicht auch schon meine Eltern gesprochen haben. Allerdings liegen die Unterschiede im Detail. Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass mein Jahrgang (76) im Jahre 1990 im Durchschnitt über ein deutlich höheres Niveau an Deutschkentnissen verfügt hat als ein Jahrgang (94) heute. 

Noch eine kurze Anmerkung an alle die argumentieren, dass im Englischen ja auch keine Groß/Klein-Schreibung verwendet wird, und es daher ja nicht so schlimm sein kann mit der Lesbarkeit:

AUCH IM ENGLISCHEN GIBT ES GROß/KLEIN-SCHREIBUNG!

Es ist einfach schlichtweg FALSCH etwas anderes zu behaupten. Alleine Satzanfänge sowie Eigennamen werden auch in der englischen Sprache groß geschrieben.

Hier zur verdeutlichung noch ein Beispiel von der BBC Website:



> The authorities had threatened to punish harshly protesters who failed to surrender by a Monday night deadline.  Lhasa police have been searching homes and making arrests, activists say. Meanwhile, footage has emerged from nearby Gansu province, where Tibetans tore down a Chinese flag and replaced it with a Tibetan flag on Tuesday.


----------



## Caliostra (19. März 2008)

Interessant, was so innerhalb von 14 Stunden noch dazu gekommen ist. Und noch interessanter ist es, das die Beiträge zu 95% *kein * Geflame sind. 

Allerdings eines würde mich doch sehr interessieren; wo sind bitte die Beträge dieses "Horrorschatz" zu lesen, die so gern zitiert werden ? Diese würde ich mir doch zu gerne speichern, als gute Beispiele für einen Forentroll.


----------



## Sydies (19. März 2008)

nun, es gibt auch leute die eine sprachbehinderung haben und dementsprechend schreiben.
also genießt eure aussagen mit vorsicht, oder wollt ihr diesen leuten verbieten ein mmorpg zu spielen? glaubt mir, diesen leuten ist es schon peinlich genug, aber sie können es einfach nicht anders, da sich jeder mensch mehr oder weniger an seiner aussprache orientiert um zu schreiben.

wenn ihr jetzt sagt „ja aber das ist was anderes“, achja? Woher wollt ihr denn wissen ob jemand eine solche behinderung hat?

ich lese auch gerne fehlerfreie texte, aber ich frage nicht jeden der schlecht schreibt ob er eine behinderung hat, weil es der person mit sicherheit auch selber unangenehm ist.

und egal ob ihr 18, 32 oder 60 seid, diese option (eine behinderung) sollte euch auch schon in den sinn gekommen sein.

also: rechtschreibung FTW! Aber wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es einfach nicht…


----------



## Caliostra (19. März 2008)

@Sydies: es ist schon öfters in den Beiträgen weiter vorne festgestellt worden, das in diesem Thread es nicht um Menschen geht, die nachgewiesenermaßen eine Krankheit bzw. Behinderung haben, sondern es geht um solche, die mit vollster Absicht das geschriebene Wort verhunzen oder aber aus ausgemachter Faulheit heraus.


----------



## Baltez (19. März 2008)

Da sieht man mal gleich, wieviel ein Rollenspielserver wert ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube nämlich niemand, der in diesem Thread geantwortet hat, ist als main auf nem RP-Server vertreten. Obowhl man sagen muss, dass dort die Sprache absichtlich verunstaltet wird, um einen Ork/Tauren glaubwürdig klingen zu lassen. Ich weiß nicht was das Geheimnis dabei ist, aber ich habe da eher Probleme einen Troll zu finden, der auch so redet wie einer.
Dieser Rechtschreibwahn ist also nicht unbedingt immer positiv zu betrachten, wenn auf einmal ein Blutelf von einem Ork mit Vokabeln beschmissen wird, die er noch nie gehört hat...

Natürlich gilt das alles wahrscheinlich (fast) nur für RP-Server, obwohl das Rollenspiel auf den normalen PvE/PvP-Servern natürlich nicht verboten ist. Also könnte euch vielleicht auch ein RPler begenet sein?^^

Ansonsten kann ich nur raten die Leute zu ignorieren(nur verbal, nicht gleich auf die ignore-Liste), bis diese sich verständlich ausdrücken. Man glaubt es kaum, aber bei mir funktioniert das wunderbar, wenn mich mal wieder ein OOCler(jemand der kein RP auf einem RP-Server spielt) mit WoW-Vokabeln anredet. Könnte man ja mal auch auf die Rechtschreibung bezogen ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Gruß


----------



## Maximolider (19. März 2008)

@ambrador....

psst...war die politea nicht von platon?

/klugscheissmodus wieder aus....:-)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Ich glaube sogar das der verfall der jugend mit meinem jahrgang zusammenhängt (besser gesagt begonnen hat) (89 - Mauerfalljahr aber nur aus Zufall), ich hatte immer den Eindruck das die Jahrgänge davor noch sowas wie zivilisiertes Behnehmen kannten, aber die nach uns (die 90er somit) einfach jeglichen Respekt verloren haben.
Mir ist auf dem Schulhof folgendes passiert, als ich in der 6ten war hatten wir großen Respekt vor den 10t Klässlern aber als ich in der 10ten war hat immer ein 6t klässler versucht mir mit dem knie in den Rücken zu springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ich hab ihm dafür eine geballert ganz klar).
Also das is mal so meine Meinung

Tante Edit sagt: ja ich habe leichte Legi also wer Rechtschreibfehler findet bitte sagen damit ich sie ausbessern kann, Danke!!


----------



## Caliostra (19. März 2008)

@Baltez: Halt, bitte jetzt nicht das RP als Beispiel für schlecht geschriebenes Deutsch mit einwerfen. Ein RP - Spieler, der wirklich etwas auf sich hält muß halt so sprechen. Sehen wir mal davon ab, das in WoW es kaum noch vernünftige RP - Server existieren, so würden hier die wenigsten der Schreiber sich darüber aufregen, wenn z.B. ein Troll schreibt, als ob eine Wolldecke im Mund hat oder ein Draenei, als ob er gerade einen Sprachkursus besucht hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Ich finde es persönlich sehr spannend, wenn man mal Zeuge einer der inzwischen eher selten gewordenen RP - Aktionen wird, und erleben darf, wie gute RP-Spieler sich in ihre Rolle einfinden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

> Des weiteren wird oft geschrieben "wenn ich im Kampf bin, kann das mal passieren". Hallooo? Wenn ich im Kampf bin, kann jemand der mich anschreibt, auch 10 Sekunden warten, bis mein Kampf abgeschlossen ist und ich mich auf das konzentrieren kann, was ich schreiben möchte. Und in INI's und RAID's gibts auch noch die /dnd-Einstellung (für externe Nervensägen). Da hat man dann eh was anderes zu tun.



Du bist genauso unflexibel wie der, den du zitiert hast.

Es ist deine Meinung, dass man warten kann. Aber ich möchte nicht, dass ein Satz 5 Zeilen vom Chat einnimmt, da man gar nicht mehr zum lesen kommt, da bereits das Fenster nach oben geschoben wird. Und es gibt Situationen, in denen man während des Kampfes schreiben muss. 

Wer der Meinung ist, dass im Chat genauso geschrieben werden muss, wie in einem Forum, und genauso achtsam, der lebt meiner Meinung nach hinter dem Mond. Ein Chat ist ein schneller Kommunikationsmittel, das genauso angewandt wird wie ein Telefon. Das heißt, dass man viel weniger Zeit hat, was zu schreiben, als wenn man einen Forumbeitrag vorbereitet. Es gibt nicht ohne Grund die vielen Abkürzugen etc.. Mir fehlt bei einigen hier wirklich das "Mitdenken", ansonsten kann ich mir manche Beiträge hier gar nicht erklären.


----------



## Andoril (19. März 2008)

*Klugscheiß an*

Guck mal auf das Zitat, das du verwendet hast. "Desweiteren" ist ein Wort. Das Thema Rechtschreibung wird auch hier nicht berücksichtigt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Klugscheiß aus*


----------



## Stonewhip (19. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Du bist genauso unflexibel wie der, den du zitiert hast.
> 
> Es ist deine Meinung, dass man warten kann. Aber ich möchte nicht, dass ein Satz 5 Zeilen vom Chat einnimmt, da man gar nicht mehr zum lesen kommt, da bereits das Fenster nach oben geschoben wird. Und es gibt Situationen, in denen man während des Kampfes schreiben muss.
> 
> Wer der Meinung ist, dass im Chat genauso geschrieben werden muss, wie in einem Forum, und genauso achtsam, der lebt meiner Meinung nach hinter dem Mond. Ein Chat ist ein schneller Kommunikationsmittel, das genauso angewandt wird wie ein Telefon. Das heißt, dass man viel weniger Zeit hat, was zu schreiben, als wenn man einen Forumbeitrag vorbereitet. Es gibt nicht ohne Grund die vielen Abkürzugen etc.. Mir fehlt bei einigen hier wirklich das "Mitdenken", ansonsten kann ich mir manche Beiträge hier gar nicht erklären.


...und wer meint, daß er/sie im Chat, die Sprache die er/sie benutzt massivst verunstalten darf, sollte man überlegen, ob er/sie dieser Sprache (Schrift) überhaupt ausreichend mächtig ist, um "schnell" kommunizieren zu können. Andernfalls: Nach dem Kampf. (und ein Chatfenster kann man (jedenfalls bei MEINEM WoW) auch scrollen.

EDIT: Ich sehe schon, das jetzt die "Klugscheisser" aufgewacht sind, die keine ernsthaften Argumente (mehr) vorbringen können, und anfangen, den Absatzaufbau der einzelnen Antworten zu zerpflücken. Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nett das ihr nur einen Fehler gefunden habt. Das rechne ich euch SEHR hoch an.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> ...und wer meint, daß er/sie im Chat, die Sprache die er/sie benutzt massivst verunstalten darf, sollte man überlegen, ob er/sie dieser Sprache (Schrift) überhaupt ausreichend mächtig ist, um "schnell" kommunizieren zu können. Andernfalls: Nach dem Kampf. (und ein Chatfenster kann man (jedenfalls bei MEINEM WoW) auch scrollen.
> 
> EDIT: Ich sehe schon, das jetzt die "Klugscheisser" aufgewacht sind, die keine ernsthaften Argumente (mehr) vorbringen können, und anfangen, den Absatzaufbau der einzelnen Antworten zu zerpflücken. Guten Morgen
> 
> ...


hmm bei meinem auch, woran liegt das wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trullinchen (19. März 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Das issn Spiel ab 12.
> 
> Ihr regt euch hier über Leute auf die grad mal in der 4. Klasse sind.
> 
> ...





GiNk schrieb:


> ich bin hier zum zocken, net um meine sprache zu verbessern. wenn sie dir net passt lass es sein. wir können ja mal über programmiersprachen reden, mal schaun wie weit du da mit kommst.



Ironie on

Können nicht Computer nur mit *Null* und *Eins* was anfangen?
Klar jetzt verstehe ich Dich, da hast Du vollkommen recht, 
brauchst keine Rechtschreibung.



GiNk schrieb:


> zu dem schwerer lesen, im englischen schreibt man auch nicht groß und keiner heult rum es ist zu schwer zu lesen. du bist eher dumm wenn du zu blöd bist es nicht lesen zu können.



Alles klar, und weil in China Schriftzeichen sind bin ich auch "dumm und zu blöd"

Wenn ich bedenke das Du mal meine Rente verdienen sollst.
Armes Deutschland. 
Ich such mir schon mal einen Nebenverdienst.
Gehst ja lieber "zocken".

Ironie off

@ Dodelik

Ab 12 Jahren heiß also mit 41 Jahren bin ich zu alt dafür?
Nein oder? Das war Ironie?



> Also benehmt euch mal entsprechend und tut nich so alsob wir hier was hoch wissenschaftliches machen.



Das ist eine falsche Annahme, es ist nicht wissenschaftlich es ist Rechtschreibung
oder wurde das Thema gewechselt?

@Magazad

Klar Desinteresse ist weit verbreitet.
Harz IV auch, nur wirst Du nicht mal Harz IV bekommen, 
da muß man einen Antrag ausfüllen und schreiben können.

@LordofDemons

Wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe und mich nicht dazu sinnvoll äußern kann,
werde ich persönlich und greife andere an?
Das ist nur einfach Niveaulos.

@Deathrow88

Sinn und Unsinn?
Wahn sinn schon in un sinn Garten?
Könnte von Die stammen oder?

@Ichini

Chinesisch rückwärts, ist ja egal wie ich schreibe, rückwärts kann es es ja vielleicht einer lesen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Thug

Klar, ist auch schade das du Dich daran beteiligst den Käse zu vergrößern.
Man kann sich auch Gedanken machen über die Folgen eines Sprung`s vom Hochhaus.
Wenn Du gesprungen bist kannst ja mal einen Thread auf machen und Erfahrungen austauschen
(Ironie Ende)

@Horrorschatz

Wenn das Deine Werte sind Stolz zu Zeigen, 
da kaufe ich mir einen Duden erschieße mich damit
und springe vom Hochhaus hinter einen Zug.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit zu Horrorschatz:

Ich glaube eigentlich nicht an Gott, aber wenn es Dich wirklich gibt,
kannst Du "Horrorschatz" bitte, bitte wieder rückgängig machen? 
Danke

@Fanjas

Komisch, bei 27 Seiten?
Welche Sprache sprichst Du?

Nun aber mal wieder zum Thema.
"Ugga agga ugga" gab es in der Steinzeit.
Wenn wir uns jetzt wieder dorthin entwickel,
will ich meinen C64 wiederhaben.


PS: Stand Post 535


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> @Sydies: es ist schon öfters in den Beiträgen weiter vorne festgestellt worden, das in diesem Thread es nicht um Menschen geht, die nachgewiesenermaßen eine Krankheit bzw. Behinderung haben, sondern es geht um solche, die mit vollster Absicht das geschriebene Wort verhunzen oder aber aus ausgemachter Faulheit heraus.



Genau! Es ist schon traurig genug, dass Wörter wie Legastheniker bzw Behinderung fallen, wenn es um Leute geht , die keinen Wert darauf legen , sich richtig artikulieren zu können, halt Leute wie unser(e) Horrorpussy. Erstere sind von allem entschuldigt. Zwischen Schreibschwäche und gewollter Wortverunstaltung - von der hier die Rede ist - liegen ja wohl Welten. 

Ob die Leute, die meinen, Gettosprache sei cool, nun faul sind  oder eben nur cool sein wollen, sei mal dahingestellt. Korrekte Schreibweise gilt unter Teenies (bzw teilweise leider auch bei Älteren) gemein hin als spießig, das ist traurig ,aber ändern werden solche Threads das auch nicht. Man kann nur hoffen, dass es bei denen, die sich angesprochen fühlen, irgendwann "Klick" macht, sonst können einem die Kinder dieser Leute einfach nur leid tun.

Was WoW betrifft: Stellt Euch vor, der WoW-Chat hätte eine  Zwangs-Rechtschreibprüfung..nervig oder?

Also ,solange ich es verstehe, passt es. Und Leute, die meinen, die Rechtschreibung konsquent und permanent mit Füßen treten zu müssen ,meide ich. So What?!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

ich muss mich also schlecht machen lassen ohne mich wehren zu dürfen, interessante einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

> ...und wer meint, daß er/sie im Chat, die Sprache die er/sie benutzt massivst verunstalten darf, sollte man überlegen, ob er/sie dieser Sprache (Schrift) überhaupt ausreichend mächtig ist, um "schnell" kommunizieren zu können. Andernfalls: Nach dem Kampf. (und ein Chatfenster kann man (jedenfalls bei MEINEM WoW) auch scrollen.



Sag ich doch.. total unflexibel.. kann man dazu nichts mehr sagen. Es gibt gegen jedes Argument auch ein Gegenargument, ich könnte auch wieder eins bringen, allerdings gegen unflexibele Leute kommt man nicht an. Ich kenne das gut aus meinem Berufsfeld, weil wir hier fast nur mit solchen Leuten arbeiten müssen.

Daher sage ich einfach.. ja du hast recht.. und den rest denke ich mir. Da du ja keiner der Programmierer bist (gottseidank).


----------



## mattzomix (19. März 2008)

Den Thread finde ich toll!

In keinem anderen Thread habe ich die Leute jemals so auf ihre Rechtschreibung achten sehen.
Ich bin im übrigen auch ein Freund guter Rechtschreibung, nur sollte man es nicht so arg übertreiben.
Wenn man Worte wie "nen" schon ankreidet, finde ich es schon krank pingelig.

Zu meinen Rechtschreiberfahrungen kann ich sagen, dass ich in Deutsch am Gymnasium meistens immer eine 4 hatte.
Aber das liegt zum Glück in der Vergangenheit.

Jetzt noch zu Rechtschreibfehlern in WoW:
Ganz oben stehen bei mir die "seid/seit" Fehler.
Sie werden immer, also wirklich immer gemacht.

Und Vorgestern hatte ich ein lustiges Gespräch mit einem GM, der mal wieder seine üblichen Makros betätigt hatte. Nachdem ich ihn ein bisschen genervt hatte, fing er an "normal" zu schreiben.
Dieses "normal" sah so aus, dass er aus einem "dir" ein "dich" machte.
Soviel zu Fremdsprachkenntnissen bei den GM's!

MFG


----------



## Caveman1979 (19. März 2008)

rofl super antwort trullinchen!


Aber warum wundert es euch so meint ihr was Pisa so überzeugend rüber bringt ist nicht die Wahrheit!
Dann noch die Altersgrenze bei wow!Nix gegen die jungen Member aber ich habe damals auch eine Rechtschreibung gehabt die wohl weit weg von Gut und böse war!(und noch ist )
Den noch der Regionale unterschied den die Deutschen mitbringen,jeder lappert ja in seiner Heimatsprache!
Ich (Sachse) werde öfters belächelt aber es ist wie es ist!

Sehn wir es mal so ich werde wohl kaum für die Gamer hier den Super hochdeutschen raushängen lassen ich zocke zum Fun und nicht um mich auf ihrgend welche Unklarheiten zwecks der Spache oder der Rechtschreibung versteht man mich nicht so wiederhole ich es im TS oder chat!


Alles andere ist nur wieder ein sinnlos Thema weil man kein anderes Thema findet wo man sich Aufreggen kann!


Das die Deutsche Sprache ausstirbt ist ja nun auch nicht neu,und was du heute richtig schreibst kann schon Morgen Falsch sein!


P.s: eines Verstehe ich nur nicht wer Vergleicht bitte Mundsprachen mit Programmiersprachen(kleiner Tip mache mal die Kiste aus und frage Mutti ob sie mal mit dir Rausgeht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

> In keinem anderen Thread habe ich die Leute jemals so auf ihre Rechtschreibung achten sehen.



Keine Ahnung ob das so ist, allerdings wird hier in vollen Sätzen geschrieben und keine /signed etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin froh aber auch zu lesen, dass es Menschen gibt, die einen Mittelweg sehen und nicht extrem auf eine Seite fallen.


----------



## Nrijx (19. März 2008)

Bitte, bitte liebe Rechtschreibe"schwachen" (ich möchte ungern ausfallend werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und nein, es sind nicht die wenigen Legastheniker gemeint!),
verbessert eure Schreibweise nicht! Kein Spamfilter der Welt schafft das, was ihr an Vorarbeit leistet. Es gibt nichts schöneres, als am ersten Wort eines Posts erkennen zu können, dass das nächste Rad an dem man dreht  das Scrollrad ist. Ihr seid euer eigener Idiotenfilter und das kann gerne weiterhin so bleiben. Den geistigen Dünnschiss ordentlich formuliert möchte ich nämlich nicht lesen, nur weil der Beitrag von außen betrachtet anständig erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst gehöre zu denen, die auf einen gewissen Grundaufbau des Satzes achten. Ist nämlich eigentlich gar nicht so schwer. Und vor allem macht man den Menschen, welche die niedergeschriebenen Gedanken auch ernsthaft lesen möchten, eine große Freude, wenn sie dies auch ohne Zuhilfenahme eines Wörterbuchs "Hää? - Deutsch, Deutsch - Hää?" schaffen.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Nrijx schrieb:


> Ich selbst gehöre zu denen, die auf einen gewissen Grundaufbau des Satzes achten. Ist nämlich eigentlich gar nicht so schwer. Und vor allem macht man den Menschen, welche die niedergeschriebenen Gedanken auch ernsthaft lesen möchten, eine große Freude, wenn sie dies auch ohne Zuhilfenahme eines Wörterbuchs "Hää? - Deutsch, Deutsch - Hää?" schaffen.


lol das Wörterbuch hät ich auch gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt nen lattenschuss oda???? welche Hornochse hat dieses thread erstellt der gehört überall auf ignore wenn leute aus langeweile oder aus schnelligkeit anders schreiben heisst das gleich oh gott würd mich für die rechtschreibung schämen sagt mal habt ihr gekifft ???!!??! O.ô oder seid ihr 10j kiddys ??? oder sitzen eure eltern hinterm rechner und linsen mit?? O.ô ganz ehrlich mich reggt sowas auf lasst leute so schreiben
> was ist wenn ich dich beim schreiben vom stuhl kloppe und dadurch nen fehler reinkommt ? theoretisch müsstest dich dan auch schämen omfg.. ey was für kinder -.- ahslkdjhawdjlwqehljqwzeholuewzhqoeh<<schaut meine rechtschreibung biggrin.gif und ja bin stolz drauf nich immer richtig zu schreiben das macht mich hallt einzigartig und nich gleich wie viele leute tongue.gif bye Euer Horrorschatz





Kritiker schrieb:


> Das ist der mit Abstand dümmste Post, den ich je gelesen habe.


Stimmt. Horrorschatz ist wirklich der sozio-intellektuelle Bodensatz dieses Forums.



Nrijx schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte liebe Rechtschreibe"schwachen" (ich möchte ungern ausfallend werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Rechtschreibeverweigerung mancher Leute wurde z.B. von mir und den anderen Mitgliedern einer Gildenleitung als Kriterium zum Ausschluß einer Bewerbung für unsere Gilde verwendet. Das ersparte uns Gespräche im TS mit solchen Leuten.


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Hey Leute ,die Server laufen wieder seit...ca 2 Stunden. Geht online und versucht diesmal nicht horrorschatzlike zu tippen...es ist nie zu spät neu anzufangen. Und wer kein Bock auf tippen hat, geht ins TS, da hört man das seid/seit und dass/das nicht so stark^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

tja ich muss arbeiten und als einzige abwechslung hab ich buffed oder den auschnitt meiner kolegin (nur ein witz -  bevor ich jetzt flames bekomm)


----------



## Abeille (19. März 2008)

Hm naja wie schon viele sagten, übertreiben sollte man es nicht mit der Rechtschreibkritik. Dinge wie die Missachtung der Groß- und Kleinschreibung oder offensichtliche Tippfehler sind für mich in den Channels bei Wow nicht schlimm. Übel allerdings sind so Auswüchste wie Alta, k (für Ok), ^^, kriger, prist etc und superschlimm ist das ewige "net(d)" (jaja 90% der Spieler sprechen Dialekt - ist klar). Nun gut, jede junge Generation möchte "Coolness" für sich pachten aber irgendwo wird es wirklich lächerlich. Ich denke da z.B. an alle die im Channel als "Rouge" eine Gruppe suchen. Und bitte liebe Leute, ich kann mir auch nicht denken, dass der Großteil der Wowler aus Legasthenikern und "armen unwissenden Migrantenkindern" besteht. Viele sind einfach zu faul oder, was noch schlimmer ist, können es anscheinend nicht besser. Es tut mir leid aber an diese gerichtet die Bitte oder Aufforderung: Lern die Sprache und spielt weniger, lest ein Buch (das sind die Dinger mit festem Umschlag und vielen Papierseiten) und macht etwas für euren Kopf. Ein Epic-Charakter bei Wow bringt noch keinen Ausbildungsplatz oder sonstwas.


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

> tja ich muss arbeiten und als einzige abwechslung hab ich buffed oder den auschnitt meiner kolegin (nur ein witz - bevor ich jetzt flames bekomm)



Habe gerade Mittagspause, geht mir aber genauso. Ohne den Ausschnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (19. März 2008)

Wie ich schon weiter vorne schon einmal geschrieben habe, reiht sich dieser Thread nahtlos in die Reihe der Threads mit dem Meta - Thema "Was ist mit WoW los ?" ein. In diesem Zusammenhang sei auf einen anderen Thread verwiesen: 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0086&st=500

Insbesondere den Beitrag von La_Saint ist in dem Zusammenhang interessant.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Habe gerade Mittagspause, geht mir aber genauso. Ohne den Ausschnitt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarod (19. März 2008)

Also der Thread hat sich am anfang eigendlich sehr gut entwickelt, mit vielen guten Kommentaren und einer Ordentlichen Diskussion, find ich. Die ersten 12-14 Seiten hab ich auch mit großen interesse und teilweise auch mit Spaß mitgelesen, aber es war ja eigendlich nur ne frage der Zeit bist der Thread "verkommt". 
Es hat zwar länger gedauert als sonst, aber trozdem. Die letzten 5 Seiten bestanden zu 90% aus flames. Auch wenn sie fast alle 100% richtig geschrieben waren, so war ihr Inhalt doch im großen und ganzen Müll. 
Und das ist der Punkt, den ich auch schonmal angesprochen hatte, das perfekt geschriebene Kommentare kein großen nutzen haben, wenn der Inhalt nicht stimmt und das die verallgemeinerung das Antworten/Kommentare die im ersten Satz 2 oder 3 Fehler haben auch nur Müll enthalten und deswegen, von manchen nicht mehr weiter gelesen werden (wie ein paar auf den ersten Seiten gesagt haben), auch dumm ist.


Und ich kann es immer noch nicht nachvollziehen warum manche scheinbar sehr große Probleme damit haben, Sätze in dennen ein paar Fehler sind oder vielleicht auch nur Buchstabendreher und keine Kommatas vorhanden sind zu lesen. Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, die Texte von Horrorschatz hab eigendlich alle problem los gelesen und verstanden. Und wer die nicht sofort verstanden hat oder damit Probleme hatte, hat für mich eine Lesenschwäche.  Aber das ist nur meine Meinung - und bitte fangt jetzt nicht an mich zu flamen weil dann kann man den Thread wirklich ganz vergessen denn ich hab ja jetzt meine Meinung ganz normal und in annehmbarer Rechtschreibung kundgetan. Hoffe ich...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> Also der Thread hat sich am anfang eigendlich sehr gut entwickelt, mit vielen guten Kommentaren und einer Ordentlichen Diskussion, find ich. Die ersten 12-14 Seiten hab ich auch mit großen interesse und teilweise auch mit Spaß mitgelesen, aber es war ja eigendlich nur ne frage der Zeit bist der Thread "verkommt".
> Es hat zwar länger gedauert als sonst, aber trozdem. Die letzten 5 Seiten bestanden zu 90% aus flames. Auch wenn sie fast alle 100% richtig geschrieben waren, so war ihr Inhalt doch im großen und ganzen Müll.
> Und das ist der Punkt, den ich auch schonmal angesprochen hatte, das perfekt geschriebene Kommentare kein großen nutzen haben, wenn der Inhalt nicht stimmt und das die verallgemeinerung das Antworten wo im ersten Satz 2 oder 3 Fehler sind nur Müll enthalten und deswegen nicht weiter gelesen werden (wie ein paar auf dne ersten Seiten gesagt haben) auch dumm ist.
> Und ich kann es immer noch nicht nachvollziehen warum manche scheinbar sehr große Probleme damit haben, Sätze in dennen ein paar Fehler sind oder vielleicht auch nur Buchstabendreher und keine Kommatas vorhanden sind zu lesen. Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, die Texte von Horrorschatz hab eigendlich alle problem los gelesen und verstanden. Und wer die nciht sofort verstanden hat oder damit Probleme hatte, hat für mich eine Lesenschwäche.  Aber das ist nur meine Meinung - und bitte fangt jetzt nicht an mich zu flamen weil dann kann man den Thread wirklich ganz vergessen denn ich hab ja jetzt meine Meinung ganz normal und in annehmbarer Rechtschreibung kundgetan. Hoffe ich...


konnte alles problemlos lesen, auf Rechtschreibfehler hab ich allerdings nicht geachtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (19. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

Wenn man jetzt schon das Dialekt anprangert, dann wirds kritisch. Wie gesagt, ist ein Chat vergleichbar mit einem Telefon, nur wird da halt geschrieben. Ein Forum ist ein längerlebiges Kommunikationsmittel, daher sollte man da etwas besser auf die Rechtschreibung achten. Aber alles was im Chat steht ist vergänglich. Und ich glaube nicht, dass man den Leute am Telefon ihr Dialekt verbieten würde.

Wie 90% der Leute die spielen denken, denke ich auch, hauptsache ich verstehe was der andere will, ansonsten ist mir das egal. Das gilt für den Chat. Ich trenne das hier bewusst.

Die 10% die sich wegen der Rechtschreibung im Chat aufregen, haben meiner Meinung das obige immer noch nicht begriffen.

Aber gerne möchte ich euch allen eine Lebensweisheit weitergeben, die ich mir selber angewöhnt habe; sich über jede Kleinigkeit aufzuregen, die man eh nicht ändern kann, verkürzt nur das Leben und man hat wenig Freude an den Dingen, die um einen herum geschehen. Das gleiche gilt, wenn man alles was einem nicht passt auf ignorieren stellt. Denn damit hält man das Negative von sich weg, lernt aber nicht damit umzugehen und die Ruhe zu bewahren. Das ist genauso, als würde man sich im Haus einsperren und nicht rausgehen, nur um die unliebsamen Leute zu meiden.

Und ja ich habe darüber ein Buch geschrieben und weiß wovon ich rede.


----------



## Andoril (19. März 2008)

Horrorschatz schrieb:


> kommt leute ihr schafft es noch auf 50 seiten schwachsinnigen Posts
> DAS VERDIENNT NEN OSCAR UND WENN MAN mich beleidigen will dan bitte achten auf die Rechtschreibung
> ich lach mich echt weg denke wow ist ab 12 und nich ab Säugling alter xD echt mal und ich schreib was ich für richtig hallte wemms nicht passt ignore mich und hat somit ruhe vor mir
> 
> ...




Du bist mein Held,Horrorschatz. Du regst dich über die Rechtschreibung von anderen auf,aber wenn ich mir deine angucke,dann könnte ich kotzen. Mach nicht einen auf "dicke-Hose", denn dafür muss man die Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung kennen und die kannst du sicherlich nicht!

(Alles rote -> falsch)

kommt leute ihr schafft es noch auf 50 seiten schwachsinnigen Posts  
DAS VERDIENNT NEN OSCAR UND WENN MAN mich beleidigen will dan bitte achten auf die Rechtschreibung lach mich echt weg denke wow ist ab 12 und nich   ab Säugling alter xD echt mal und ich schreib was ich für richtig hallte wemms nicht passt ignore mich und hat somit ruhe vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal abgesehen davon, dass du die Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht kannst, machst du auch keine Kommata, bildest sinnlose Zusammenhänge und benutzt Wörter, die es nicht gibt. Desweiteren ist dein Satzbau (Syntax) dermaßen schlecht, dass man deinen IQ auf >50 einschätzen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Außerdem kennst du, wie man hier sehr deutlich erkennt, auch keine Punkte, die das Ende eines Satzes bedeuten.

mfG


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> Also der Thread hat sich am anfang eigendlich sehr gut entwickelt, mit vielen guten Kommentaren und einer Ordentlichen Diskussion, find ich. Die ersten 12-14 Seiten hab ich auch mit großen interesse und teilweise auch mit Spaß mitgelesen, aber es war ja eigendlich nur ne frage der Zeit bist der Thread "verkommt".
> Es hat zwar länger gedauert als sonst, aber trozdem. Die letzten 5 Seiten bestanden zu 90% aus flames. Auch wenn sie fast alle 100% richtig geschrieben waren, so war ihr Inhalt doch im großen und ganzen Müll.
> Und das ist der Punkt, den ich auch schonmal angesprochen hatte, das perfekt geschriebene Kommentare kein großen nutzen haben, wenn der Inhalt nicht stimmt und das die verallgemeinerung das Antworten/Kommentare die im ersten Satz 2 oder 3 Fehler haben auch nur Müll enthalten und deswegen, von manchen nicht mehr weiter gelesen werden (wie ein paar auf den ersten Seiten gesagt haben), auch dumm ist.
> Und ich kann es immer noch nicht nachvollziehen warum manche scheinbar sehr große Probleme damit haben, Sätze in dennen ein paar Fehler sind oder vielleicht auch nur Buchstabendreher und keine Kommatas vorhanden sind zu lesen. Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, die Texte von Horrorschatz hab eigendlich alle problem los gelesen und verstanden. Und wer die nicht sofort verstanden hat oder damit Probleme hatte, hat für mich eine Lesenschwäche.  Aber das ist nur meine Meinung - und bitte fangt jetzt nicht an mich zu flamen weil dann kann man den Thread wirklich ganz vergessen denn ich hab ja jetzt meine Meinung ganz normal und in annehmbarer Rechtschreibung kundgetan. Hoffe ich...



Ich glaube den Leuten geht es gar nicht um Buchstabendreher, fehlende Kommas oder dergleichen. Es geht einfach darum, dass da Leute schreiben, bei denen du wirklich keinen Hauch von Rechtschreibung erkennst und das Gefühl hast, du hättest lauter Hyroglyphen vor Dir. Da schreiben dich Leute an, bei denen wirklich kein einziges Wort auch nur annähernd richtig ist und du keinerlei Ahnung hast, was sie überhaupt von Dir wollen. Du musst dann erst zig mal nachfragen, bis du überhaupt mal was erkennst. Sowas wird man doch wohl mal kritisieren dürfen, weil es einem wirklich manchmal den letzten Nerv raubt und einem den Spass am Spiel nimmt.

Ich möchte jetzt niemandem zu Nahe treten, aber meine Erfahrungen sind folgende: Gerade die Spieler, die die schlimmste Rechtschreibung haben, sind auch meist die größten "Kiddies". Das sind dann meist die Leute, die in Instanzen einfach abhauen, die Leute beleidigen oder einfach alle Channels zuflamen. Das sind jedenfalls die Erfahrungen, die _ich_ gemacht habe.


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

> Mal abgesehen davon, dass du die Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht kannst, machst du auch keine Kommata, bildest sinnlose Zusammenhänge und benutzt Wörter, die es nicht gibt. Desweiteren ist dein Satzbau (Syntax) dermaßen schlecht, dass man deinen IQ auf >50 einschätzen muss.  Außerdem kennst du, wie man hier sehr deutlich erkennt, auch keine Punkte, die das Ende eines Satzes bedeuten.



Was genau bringt das jetzt? Er hat doch gesagt, dass er keinen Wert auf die Meinung oder Hilfe anderer legt. Und er hat auch so ein "Post" erwartet. Welche Reaktion wolltest du denn jetzt damit herbeiführen?


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

> Ich möchte jetzt niemandem zu Nahe treten, aber meine Erfahrungen sind folgende: Gerade die Spieler, die die schlimmste Rechtschreibung haben, sind auch meist die größten "Kiddies". Das sind dann meist die Leute, die in Instanzen einfach abhauen, die Leute beleidigen oder einfach alle Channels zuflamen. Das sind jedenfalls die Erfahrungen, die ich gemacht habe.



Ja ich will auch keine Vorurteile aufbauen, allerdings habe ich auch die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Es liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen bzw. Mitspieler. Wie du auch hier im Thread festellen konntest, sind diejenigen die die meisten Fehler machen, auch diejenigen die schreiben, dass es sie nicht interessiert.


----------



## Xarod (19. März 2008)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Leuten geht es gar nicht um Buchstabendreher, fehlende Kommas oder dergleichen. Es geht einfach darum, dass da Leute schreiben, bei denen du wirklich keinen Hauch von Rechtschreibung erkennst und das Gefühl hast, du hättest lauter Hyroglyphen vor Dir. Da schreiben dich Leute an, bei denen wirklich kein einziges Wort auch nur annähernd richtig ist und du keinerlei Ahnung hast, was sie überhaupt von Dir wollen. Du musst dann erst zig mal nachfragen, bis du überhaupt mal was erkennst. Sowas wird man doch wohl mal kritisieren dürfen, weil es einem wirklich manchmal den letzten Nerv raubt und einem den Spass am Spiel nimmt.
> 
> Ich möchte jetzt niemandem zu Nahe treten, aber meine Erfahrungen sind folgende: Gerade die Spieler, die die schlimmste Rechtschreibung haben, sind auch meist die größten "Kiddies". Das sind dann meist die Leute, die in Instanzen einfach abhauen, die Leute beleidigen oder einfach alle Channels zuflamen. Das sind jedenfalls die Erfahrungen, die _ich_ gemacht habe.


Oder die Leute mit der miesesten Rechtschreibung sind die größten Nerds.^^

Ich würd es grade auf Kommata schieben, denn viele Texte sind mit ein paar Kommata viel einfacher zu lesen.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

jaja diese Gesellschaft ist einfach kaputt, wir sollten uns alle schämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit Flamern hab ich wengi zu tun ich ignoriers und bei Rechtschreibfehlern bin ich als Legi sowieso vorbestraft und darf mich gar nicht aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ambrador (19. März 2008)

@Maximolider

ich behaupte ja nicht, die politeia wäre *nicht* von platon.

das zitat über die jugend wird im allgemeinen sokrates zugeschrieben, allerdings ist von sokrates direkt gar nichts überliefert ...

... also gab ich den hinweis, dass das von mir angegebene zitat wohl bezug auf (ich glaube das 10. buch) der politeia nimmt ... und dort lässt (wie du richtig anmerkst) platon den sokrates über den verfall der staatsformen monologisieren. 

"sein oder nicht sein" (hamlet)

oder

"sein oder nicht sein" (shakespeare)

??

also: besten dank für den hinweis 

/wissenschaftsmodus ende

ambrador


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Hoffentlich schauen Platon und Sokrates nicht in diesen Thread rein...auweia


----------



## Yozoshura (19. März 2008)

Da hatten wohl einige meiner netten Vorposter einen Darmbruch. Sowas kann vorkommen, aber warum müsst ihr eure Exkremente hier im Forum verteilen?


----------



## Andoril (19. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Was genau bringt das jetzt? Er hat doch gesagt, dass er keinen Wert auf die Meinung oder Hilfe anderer legt. Und er hat auch so ein "Post" erwartet. Welche Reaktion wolltest du denn jetzt damit herbeiführen?



z.B. seine Erwartung erfüllen,damit er weiterhin ruhig in seiner schlechten Rechtschreibung spamen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoofDilla (19. März 2008)

Xarod schrieb:


> Und ich kann es immer noch nicht nachvollziehen warum manche scheinbar sehr große Probleme damit haben, Sätze in dennen ein paar Fehler sind oder vielleicht auch nur Buchstabendreher und keine Kommatas vorhanden sind zu lesen. Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, die Texte von Horrorschatz hab eigendlich alle problem los gelesen und verstanden. Und wer die nciht sofort verstanden hat oder damit Probleme hatte, hat für mich eine Lesenschwäche.  Aber das ist nur meine Meinung - und bitte fangt jetzt nicht an mich zu flamen weil dann kann man den Thread wirklich ganz vergessen denn ich hab ja jetzt meine Meinung ganz normal und in annehmbarer Rechtschreibung kundgetan. Hoffe ich...



Erstmal danke daß du deine Meinung auch anständig formuliert hast, daher möchte ich dir auch vernünftig Antworten. Auch damit ein paar Leute noch einmal sehen, daß man durchaus unterschiedliche Meinungen haben kann, ohne direkt Flamen zu müssen.

Ich vertippe mich auch oft genug und ich hasse es ebenso für einen kleinen Rechtschreibfehler direkt geflamed zu werden. JEDER vertippt sich mal oder schreibt unwissend ein Wort falsch.

Aber ich glaube es geht in dieser Diskussion nicht um Vertipper, Buchstabendreher oder im Eifer des Gefechts falsch gesetzte Kommata, sondern um die wirklich schlimmen Sprachverbrechen.

Ebenso geht es auch nicht darum ob man so ein "Machwerk" überhaupt versteht, sondern daß es einfach Mühselig ist, so etwas zu lesen da man sich mehr konzentrieren muss als es nötig wäre. Das hat weniger mit Leseschwäche zu tun.


----------



## Jaenkman (19. März 2008)

@Yozoshura

darf man sich jetzt aussuchen zu welcher Fraktion dein Post passt?

Hier gab es ja geistreiche und nicht so wertvolle Kommentare.

Oder war das nur ein Versuch die Diskussion wieder in die untere ecke zu drängen?

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

> darf man sich jetzt aussuchen zu welcher Fraktion dein Post passt?
> 
> Hier gab es ja geistreiche und nicht so wertvolle Kommentare.
> 
> ...



Habe auch gesehen, dass ein Nick hier steht, allerdings kann ich nicht lesen was er geschrieben hat, danke dass du es nicht zitiert hast, weil sonst wäre die Ignoreliste umsonst.

P.S. Manchmal ist ignorieren auch sinnvoll, wenn man ganz genau weiß, dass man nichts verpasst.


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Da hatten wohl einige meiner netten Vorposter einen Darmbruch. Sowas kann vorkommen, aber warum müsst ihr eure Exkremente hier im Forum verteilen?



@ Lokibu Das meint er. Hast nichts verpasst.


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

@Lafa.. super danke dir... /ironie

Nee ist schon ok, was anderes habe ich von ihm eh nicht erwartet.


----------



## Jaenkman (19. März 2008)

Ok ich werde mal das Zitieren bzw. Einfügen von Textpassagen skillen :-)

Aber du hast recht @Lokibu die Ignore-funktion mit Ihren Folgen habe ich da ganz vergessen.

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Yozoshura (19. März 2008)

Dafür kann er jetzt auch das nicht lesen: 
Lokibu i love you  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2008)

DoofDilla schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube es geht in dieser Diskussion nicht um Vertipper, Buchstabendreher oder im Eifer des Gefechts falsch gesetzte Kommata, sondern um die wirklich schlimmen Sprachverbrechen.



In einem anderen Thread hab ich einen schönen Satz zum Thema "Sprachverbrechen" gefunden: „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“  

Für mich haben solche Sätze überhaupt nichts mehr mit Sprache zu tun, sondern es ist einfach nur noch Grausamkeit. Wenn mir jemand sowas schreibt, den kann ich schon gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen und der landet sofort in der Kiddie-Ecke.


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

Kommisch.. wenn ich Gogo lese, denke ich immer an was anderes, als an das engliche Wort "go"...

Aber solche Sätze gehören auch nicht in den Chat, da stimme ich dir zu. Außerdem versteht das doch kein Mensch. Es sei denn es ist eine Sprache für Extreme-WoWler.


----------



## Orotava (19. März 2008)

Die Rechtschreibfehler empfinde ich nicht als schlimm, solange sich dies in Grenzen hält. Manch Einem würde man zwar gerne einen Duden an den Kopf werfen aber meist geht es ja noch.


Schlimmer empfinde ich da schon dieses "Denglish" wie z.B. Du bist Rogue? Dich needed hier keiner!


Aber was mir so richtig auf die Nerven geht ist die Verwendung des Wortes "wer".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was man da minütlich(!) für Sätze liest hat mit deutscher Sprache aber mal so gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

> Aber was mir so richtig auf die Nerven geht ist die Verwendung des Wortes "wer".



Kannst du das bitte nährer erleutern, wer? /ironie

Nee im ernst, was meinste damit?


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Hat wer Bock auf BT?^^


----------



## Stonewhip (19. März 2008)

Geht wer Scholo...
zieht mich wer DM / Verlies / ZG...
wer on der mir ne verzauberung machen kann?
unterschreibt wer meine Gildensatzung?

usw...usw...usw...


----------



## Jaenkman (19. März 2008)

Hier die Antwort dafür:
kk,krz afkloh udn prt k?

So könnte Sie in den meisten Fällen dann aussehen.

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Spokesh (19. März 2008)

Ey kuhl leutz, genahu meinz :-)

Beziehungsweise:
Endlich mal ein Thread der dieses Problem anspricht. Ich habe schon gedacht, ich bin mit dieser Einstellung alleine.

Zu meiner Meinung:
- Wenn ich nur ein bis zwei Sätze austausche, ignoriere ich die Fehler oft, sofern der Sinn verständlich bleibt.
- Wenn sich ein längeres Gespräch anbahnt,erwähne ich früh, dass ich auf Rechtschreibung und Großschreibung, allein schon wegen der Lesbarkeit, Wert lege. 
- Für Forenbeiträge etc. gibt es Rechtschreibprüfungen und die Möglichkeit, es nochmal durchzulesen bevor der Knopf zum Senden gedrückt wird. Wenn sich der/die SchreiberIn nicht die Mühe macht, dies zu nutzen, mache ich mir auch nicht die Mühe es zu entziffern.
- Wenn sich jemand als Legastheniker ausgibt, versuche ich, sich wiederholende Fehler freundlich zu verbessern. 
- Auch ich schreibe nicht perfekt. Ich freue mich, wenn mich jemand nett und sachlich auf meine Fehler hinweist, damit ich mich verbessern kann. 
- auch wenn ich jetzt 1,5 Jahre spiele, bin ich mit Sätzen wie ' gib ma mdt mt muss dd deffn' deutlich überfordert. Gruppen, in denen dies die einzige Kommunikation ist, verlasse ich meist recht schnell. Ist in einer Gruppe während der Regenerationspausen aber auch Zeit für smalltalk und Austausch von Taktiken in ganzen Sätzen, landen die Leute schnell auf meiner Freundesliste.
- *Generell schreibt man nicht für sich, sondern für den der es lesen soll. Damit dies funktioniert existieren Regeln. Wenn eine Komunikation funktionieren soll, ist es ratsam, diese Regeln soweit es geht einzuhalten.*

Meristem


----------



## sakshmi (19. März 2008)

> - Generell schreibt man nicht für sich, sondern für den der es lesen soll. Damit dies funktioniert existieren Regeln. Wenn eine Komunikation funktionieren soll, ist es ratsam, diese Regeln soweit es geht einzuhalten.



das ist bisher der beste satz in diesem theard!

wenn man kommunizieren möchte, muß man sich auch verständlich äußern. ich bin auch kein freund von rechtschreibung. mich regen auch ein paar buchstabendreher nicht auf, doch wenns unleserlich wird oder ich etwas 2 mal lesen muß, stört mich das schon sehr.

soweit sind wir doch aller einer meinung? (hab ca. die hälfte der einträge bisher gelesen und meist steht in etwa das gleiche drin)

doch wie ist das zu ändern?

ich für mich habe mich entschlossen, auf : "zieht wer dm" nicht zu reagieren.
auch auf: "lei ma 10 gold" reagiere ich allergisch.

was für mich auch schlimm ist, sind einige abkürzungen. 
"portet mich wer IF"

wenn ich dann nachfrage: was ist IF?
antwort: ironforge
ich: das ist nicht auf meiner karte. wo ist das?
antwort: eisenschmiede
ich: achso, du meinst bestimmt ES

und schon ist die schönste diskusion im gange *grins* sogar mit einer guten rechtschreibung.

geht auch mit: was ist DM?
antwort: todesminen
ich: hmm... dann stimmt da was nicht. es heißt dann entweder TM oder dodesminen....


aber im ernst, ihr regt euch hier über ein paar rechtschreibfehler auf, aber schreibt auf einem deutschen server in englischen abkürzungen.
angeblich weil es früher so war und die namen anfangs noch nicht eingedeutscht waren.

aber früher habe ich nicht gespielt und englisch kann ich nicht wirklich. (zu lange her, verlernt)

wenn wir alle ein bisschen rücksicht darauf nehmen und versuchen halbwegs verständlich zu schreiben, wäre jede weitere diskusion hier überflüssig.


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Also die Abkürzungen sind das Letzte,was mich in WoW stört...

Muss man halt schauen , welche Abkürzungen sich auf dem jeweiligen Server einbürgern, ist überall verschieden.

OG,UC,SM,TB...die englischen Kürzel für die Hauptstädte haben sich zb bei uns durchgesetzt.

Instanzen sind zb.: Slab (auch SL), DK, TS, ZH usw.. da sind es die deutschen Namen...das sind Dinge ,die Du als Einzelner nicht beeinflussen kannst, also musst du Dich anpassen.Wie gut man sich das merken kann, hängt auch wieder von Deiner Spielzeit ab.

Und Leute, die oft und viel Instanzen machen nutzen ausschließlich diese Kürzel...


----------



## sakshmi (19. März 2008)

> OG,UC,SM,TB...die englischen Kürzel für die Hauptstädte haben sich zb bei uns durchgesetzt.




genau das mein ich! ich weiß nicht, was die kürzel bedeuten und an der spielzeit liegt es nicht. hab 3 70ger und viele twinks. 

wird zeit das sich was ändert!!!


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Das liegt daran,dass die Städte anfangs auch in der deutschen Version die Originalnamen hatten.

Weiß nicht ,wo Dein Problem liegt^^. Die Städtenamen ändern sich so gut wie gar nicht.

OG= Orgrimmar
UC = Undercity (jetzt Unterstadt..igitt)
SM= Silbermond
TB = Thunderbluff (jetzt Donnerfels..auch igitt)

Die Allianzler mögen mir das Fehlen der Ally Städte verzeihen.


----------



## Netus (19. März 2008)

Wie Barlow schon sagte: "Versuche es einfach mit einer falschen Schreibweise, Accent oder Leet-Speak". Gut. Im Eifer des Gefechts löst sich bei mir auch der ein oder andere Rechtschreibfehler, weil ich neben dem DoT's verteilen nicht immer die richtige Taste treffe.

Aber was manche von sich geben ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Müll".
Seitdem die neue Deutsche Rechtschreibung raus ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr, was nun richtig ist oder was falsch. Ich schreibe so, wie ich es gelernt habe. Und ich denke, dass Satzzeichen, der größte Teil der Gramattik und Rechtschreibung im Maße des erträglichen sind.

Zumindest sollte man sich das, was man schreibt nochmal durchlesen, bevor man es irgendwo der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich macht.

So far.
Have a nice Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lafayette
SW - Stormwind - Sturmwind
IF - Ironforge - Eisenschmiede
EX - Exodar - Exodar <- ?
DA - Darnassus - Darnassus <- ?

Gibts sonst noch was? Habe ich wem Unrecht getan?


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. März 2008)

Hier mal ein schönes aktuelles Beispiel das auch (fast) richtige Rechtschreibung nicht vor völliger Sinnlosigkeit bewahrt!! (bezogen auf die Antwort!!)

Frage:



> Ich sehe zuweilen ganz tolle Flieger wie Drache, Netherrochen usw.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die kaufen kann und welche Voraussetzungen zu erfüllen sind?
> 
> Ich danke euch im voraus für eure Antwot.
> ...



Antwort (wenn man es so nennen will)



> beim netherrochen musste bei shattar oder wie die heißen ehrfürchtig sein und beim netherrochen weis ich es nich mehr wo es war



Soviel zum durchlesen bevor ich poste!
Also, ich plädiere für richtig *und* sinnvoll schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoofDilla (19. März 2008)

Zuerst mal ein feines Beispiel aus dem echten Leben (RL)



> "Ey Alter, gehste Stadt?"



Wieder zum Thema:

Ich neige dazu, den Spieß auch gerne mal umzudrehen, indem ich mich durch vernünftiges, gut lesbares Deutsch im "Suche Gruppe"-Channel versuche zu profilieren. 

D.h. anstatt zu schreiben "MM Huntard lfg ZH Honor++", schreibe ich auch schonmal "Marksman Hunter sucht noch eine kommuniaktionsfreudige Gruppe zum entspannten Ruf farmen in den Zerschmetterten Hallen. Ich bin mir auch nicht zu fein auf Kommandos zu höhren". 

Das wirkt oft Wunder! In den allermeisten Fällen finde ich so ein gut funktionierende, SICH ABSPRECHENDE Zufallsgruppe. Liegt höchst warscheinlich daran, daß man so bei den Leuten von Anfang an den Eindruck eines vernunftbegabten Wesens hinterläßt. 

Oder wollt ihr einen "GOGO"-Tank dabeihaben?


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Na gut, als Tank/Heiler kannst Du Dir das Suchen sparen, da wirst Du gesucht. Also kann ich mir dann die Leute aussuchen...wenn der Leader mich dann fragt:" Bock auf ZH" (also nicht mal Fragezeichen) 
Sage ich?Na? "Nope"


----------



## Trullinchen (20. März 2008)

In gewissen Punkte ist die Nutzung von Abkürzungen 
(z. B. der Städtenamen) schon sehr hilfreich.
Wenn ich als Verzauberer meine Dienste anbieten möchte,
nutze ich schon mal IF oder SW und dann noch 3 - 5 Sachen die ich anbiete.
Als Satz wäre das schon sehr lang und man erhält sicherlich schnell
mal einen Spam - Hinweis.

Beispiel:

In IF verzaubere gegen Mats (kleine Spende gern gesehen) Waffe...
(ergibt 3 - 5 Zeilen)

als Satz:

In Eisenschmiede verzaubere ich gegen Materialien (kleine Spende gern gesehen) Waffe...
(ergibt 5 -8 Zeilen)

Effekt ist, im 2. Beispiel wirst Du mit Sicherheit 2 bis 5 Spam - Hinweise erhalten.
Vom lesen her ist es nicht gerade angenehm, da der Anfang zu schnell aus der Anzeige verschwindet.

Angewöhnt habe ich mir auch nicht sofort zu antworten.
Es ist doch meist so, Fragen etc. kommen immer dann, wenn man gerade ein NPC bearbeitet.
Dann erfolgt ein kurzes "mom".
Wenn ich fertig bin schreibe ich dann in ruhe und kann auch "etwas" auf die Rechtschreibung achten.
Das wird bei mir in der Gilde hoch angerechnet.
Wurde schon oft positiv erwähnt. (igitt immer dieses Eigenlob)
So besteht aber die Möglichkeit ausführlich und verständlich auf die Frage etc. einzugehen.
Zeit spart es auch, denn wenn ich schreiben würde:

IF SW WF go DM

Brauche ich noch mal 2 Minuten um zu erläutern was ich eigentlich meine.
_(gemeint war: Eisenschmiede von da nach Sturmwind, dann nach Westfall und von hier laufen wir zu den Todesminen)_

Abkürzungen können schon sinnvoll sein, aber nur in einem gewissen Maß.

Buchstabendreher oder auch fehlende Buchstaben (Taste nicht richtig gedrückt), können passieren,
da sehen die meisten darüber hinweg.
Liegt daran, daß wohl jeder schon mal einen Tag hat, wo der Tastaturkrebs wieder aktiv ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was lehrt uns das?
Mit etwas Ruhe und Ausgeglichenheit einen gut geschriebenen Satz formulieren,
Spart Zeit und Nerven.
Der Gegenüber wird diese positive Erfahrung weitergeben.
Daraus folgt, ein Lerneffekt tritt ein.

Um so weiter diese "Umgangsform" mit der deutschen Sprache verbreitet wird,
desto weniger werden wir die "boa e alder" Sätze lesen müssen.

So viel zum "Wort am Donnerstag".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: "Es gibt nichts gutes, außer man tut es."


----------



## Myownlight (22. September 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Das issn Spiel ab 12.
> 
> Ihr regt euch hier über Leute auf die grad mal in der 4. Klasse sind.
> 
> ...



Wer ist mit 12 in der 4. Klasse?! Mit 12 ist man normalerweise in der 6. oder 7. Klasse nur mal so am Rande. Außerdem find ich es total ok, wenn Erwachsene Computerspiele spielen, welche ab 12 sind, da man auch als Erwachsener nicht Killerspiele(BITTE KEINE DISKUSSION ÜBER KILLERSPIELE!*Grins*) ab 18 spielen muss. Müssen schreibt man mit ss nach der neuen Rechtschreibung. Zusätzlich finde ich, dass man im richtigen Leben Kommata setzten sollte, es ist auch fördernd, wenn man es überall macht, aber unsere Deutschvertretungslehrerin versteht auch nicht viel von Kommata(Pl. von Komma, falsch ist Kommas), sie bezeichnet Realtivsätze als normale(!) Nebensätze, ich denke das muss man mit Mitte 40 auch kapiert haben.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf liebe Leute. Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?



nöö....aber über eine sache musst du dir im klaren sein......deutschland verdummt.

es ist nicht nur die furchtbare rechtschreibung....auch das allgemeine Wissen lässt stark zu wünschen übrig....kein wunder dass uns die studenten ausgehen...


----------



## Magazad (22. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...





Ähmm Wayne???Such dir mal ein hobby Hans.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. September 2008)

habt ihr auch schön den staub des threads abgeklopft?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2008)

Magazad schrieb:


> Ähmm Wayne???Such dir mal ein hobby Hans.



und wieder ein beispiel.....


----------



## Da-Pusher (22. September 2008)

Eckt ei,
wiar konnen nert riktik chreiben


----------



## Healguard (22. September 2008)

> "Marksman Hunter sucht noch eine kommuniaktionsfreudige Gruppe zum entspannten Ruf farmen in den Zerschmetterten Hallen. Ich bin mir auch nicht zu fein auf Kommandos zu höhren".


O M G  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Haha wie schlecht.


----------



## Disasterpiece (22. September 2008)

Also ich muss sagen: Mich juckt da absolut nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molow (22. September 2008)

Allyminator schrieb:


> Wenn es dich tröstet...du bist nicht der Einzige, den es stört.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es teilweise wirklich unter aller Sau, was die Leute in den diversen Chat-Kanälen von sich geben.
> 
> ...



Ihr habt ja recht, mit dem was Ihr schreibt, aber solche Fälle wie dieser zitierte, können auch andere Ursachen haben...z.B. eine Schreibschwäche (Legastinie) , also nicht zu schnell verurteilen....


----------



## fabdiem (22. September 2008)

Molow schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja recht, mit dem was Ihr schreibt, aber solche Fälle wie dieser zitierte, können auch andere Ursachen haben...z.B. eine Schreibschwäche (Legastinie) , also nicht zu schnell verurteilen....


 wer zwölf jahre alt ist und meint wow zuspielen anstatt zulernen

ist definitiv selber schuld ( und die eltern auch) und verdient kein mitleid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@topic

wenn man bei wow im allgemeinen, handels oder "suchenachgruppe" chat irgendwelche abkürzungen benutzt und rechtsschreibfehler 
durch zu schnelles schreiben macht ist das meiner meinung nacht NICHT SCHLIMM

wer dann aber im gruppen, gilden oder privat chat sowat macht der sollte schonmal darauf aufkerksam gemacht werden

und an sonsten sollte man auch immer auf sich selbst schauen

erst letztens noch bin ich mitm fahrrad über ne rote ampel gefahrn und fands net schlimm
aber als ich dann im auto saß undn fahrradfahrer über rot fuhr hab ichs mitder wut bekomm

(nur ma so was kleines hier am rande zum nachdenken XD)


----------



## Zerleena (23. September 2008)

> Ähmm Wayne???Such dir mal ein hobby Hans.



Oh mann. Ich bin auch noch einer der wenigen, die schon Wert auf eine normale Ausdrucksweise legen. Sowohl in verbaler als auch geschriebener Konversation. Und in einem Spiel wie WoW, wo ich mit anderen Menschen in Berührung komme gilt das auch. Mich nerven diese "lfg zh" oder "gief teh epix" oder so nen Schrott genauso. Viele jugendliche Spieler (aber nicht nur die, allerdings fällts bei denen mehr auf) schreiben ja meist in einem fort nur noch solchen Kürzelmist und können fast nix mehr ausschreiben. Könnten ja als gebildet gelten, was ja heutzutage voll uncool ist. Nein, heutzutage geht man ja nur noch saufen bis der Arzt kommt oder spielt WoW bis man davor umkippt. Wer kann da von den Kids noch erwarten, sich mal nen Duden zu schnappen und sich sowohl real als auch ingame angemessen zu artikulieren. Wurde auch schon mit mehreren dummen Abkürzungen konfrontiert in den Dungeons. Das beste, da hab ich mit ner Realfreundin drüber lachen müssen, war "jz". Sollte wohl heißen jetzt. Geil, sind wohl viele sogar schon zu FAUL, ja ich denk mir zu FAUL oder zu DUMM! die normalsten Wörter auszuschreiben, so kurz sie auch sein mögen. 

Das mit dem "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, kann sie behalten" das soll wohl jetzt die Entschuldigung sein und die Aufforderung "hey, sieh doch zu wie du mein Gelaber entziffert bekommst"? Ich seh es auch so, eigentlich ist der VERFASSER dafür verantwortlich, dass sein Text so ankommt wie er es wünscht. Irgendwann gehts dann noch soweit, dass die, die sowas immer in der Sig haben, das wohl auch mal später unter die Geschäftskorrespondenz schreiben. "ach, naja wenn sie RS-Fehler finden, behalten Sie sie ruhig.

Ok, dann klink ich mich mal wieder aus vorerst, vielleicht gibts ja noch ein paar Vernünftige Leute im Spiel (die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt), die noch auf Dauer-^^ oder gogogo oder sonstigen mist auch mal verzichten können. Ok, zumindest mehr als das schreiben können. Was ich noch am Schluss als traurig empfinde ist.. dieses "Hans, der Rechtschreib-Flamer". Ist es denn so toll und cool, Leute zu flamen, weil sie einfach mal gern OHNE Wörterbuch lesen möchten, was andere von sich geben? Hier noch was zum Schluss. 

der gefangene floh.

Wenn ihr mal ne Zeitung lest und jemand würde so den Artikel abtippen bzw. das beim Korrekturlesen übersehen, und diesen Satz so finden. Ist da ein Gefangener ausgebrochen oder ein Floh eingefangen? Aber wer soll das wissen? Mal ein kleines Beispiel oder das noch: Hängen nicht begnadigen. (um mal zu zeigen, dass ein Komma sogar über Leben oder Tod entscheiden kann)


----------



## Bablione (23. September 2008)

Fiende auch dass, di Leude sich mall ire Texde durch Lesen solten, befor sie einen Beidrag posten. xD

Ich muss schon sagen, is richtig schwer, solche fehler zu machen ^^ Probiert es mal aus, das ist ne Kunst für sich.


----------



## latosa (23. September 2008)

man merkt ihr habt langeweile na ja addon kommt bald ansonsten geht ma rauß vor die tür


----------



## Yiraja (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...



wie du schon selber sagst du musst es net lesen, un mit 32 wüsst ich 1000 andere dinge die ich tun könnte also hier rum zu lamen un wow zu spielen^^


----------



## Lethaya (23. September 2008)

Jetzt komme ich aber doch ins Grübeln.
Ich habe gerade den Eindruck, daß entweder die Mods schlafen, oder aber es mittlerweile zuviel Zuspruch gibt. Steter Tropfen höhlt augenscheinlich den Stein. Mein damaliger Thread wurde geschlossen... - okay, ich hatte, soweit ich mich erinnere, auch härter formuliert.
Ich gebe euch Recht, was man zum Teil ingame oder auch im Forum liest ist einfach nur schmerzhaft.

Was das post von soeben von 'latosa' angeht, so kann ich nur sagen, daß ich wohl auch so reagieren würde, wenn ich der Deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht mächtig wäre.
 	man merkt ihr habt langeweile na ja addon kommt bald ansonsten geht ma rauß vor die tür
Man merkt, Du hast auch nichts zu tun (,sonst wärst Du nicht hier), lies doch mal ein Buch.

Ich möchte hier noch ausdrücklich betonen, daß ich einem gewissen Prozentsatz an Menschen Schreibschwierigkeiten zutraue. Diese seinen hiermit von jeglichem 'Gemecker' ausgenommen.

Was 12-jährige und zocken angeht, so ist diese Tatsache sowie entstehende Lerndefizite den Eltern anzukreiden.


----------



## Buddhica (23. September 2008)

Mein gott was seit ihr ein haufen von ignoranten. Also ich möchte auf kein fall die art von leute befürworten die meinen sie müsste wie ein "kanacke" schreiben obwoll sie überhaubt kein ausländer sind,ABRER es gibt ausländer wie meine wenigkeit die sich richtig bemühen richtig deutsch zu schreiben. Und dan kommen solche antworten wie ; "lehrne du erstmal richtig Deutsch!! " sorry aber ihr liebe leute verallgemeinert ein wenig oder? Tut mir leid,aber in meine augen seit IHR ein haufen von ignoranten.     Mfg. Buddhica


----------



## Feremus (23. September 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich habe definitiv Angst davor, wie meine Kinder einst reden werden... *seufz*
> 
> Am meisten stellen sich mit immer die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich Wörter/Sätze lese wie:
> 
> ...


Wenn schon , denn "Kreiger" .   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (23. September 2008)

Lethaya schrieb:


> Jetzt komme ich aber doch ins Grübeln.
> Ich habe gerade den Eindruck, daß entweder die Mods schlafen, oder aber es mittlerweile zuviel Zuspruch gibt. Steter Tropfen höhlt augenscheinlich den Stein. Mein damaliger Thread wurde geschlossen... - okay, ich hatte, soweit ich mich erinnere, auch härter formuliert.
> Ich gebe euch Recht, was man zum Teil ingame oder auch im Forum liest ist einfach nur schmerzhaft.
> 
> ...


doch hab was zutun warte das 6.30 ist dann muß zur arbeit


----------



## Janaki (23. September 2008)

Buddhica schrieb:


> Mein gott was seit ihr ein haufen von ignoranten. Also ich möchte auf kein fall die art von leute befürworten die meinen sie müsste wie ein "kanacke" schreiben obwoll sie überhaubt kein ausländer sind,ABRER es gibt ausländer wie meine wenigkeit die sich richtig bemühen richtig deutsch zu schreiben. Und dan kommen solche antworten wie ; "lehrne du erstmal richtig Deutsch!! " sorry aber ihr liebe leute verallgemeinert ein wenig oder? Tut mir leid,aber in meine augen seit IHR ein haufen von ignoranten.     Mfg. Buddhica



Das ist eine Erklärung, aber keine Entschuldigung. Wir haben einen Russen in der Gilde, der Deutsch fast perfekt beherrscht, und er war sicher nicht auf dem Gymnasium. Von mir erwarten die Engländer auch, dass ich ihre Sprache zumindest richtig ausspreche. 
Gestern war ich im Schattenlabyrinth (schlabby, igitt), und der Magier schrieb nach der 7. teuflischen Waffe: "ey alda, das droppt heude". Bei sowas denk ich mir dann auch "ey alda, du bist bei mir unten durch" ^^
Ich habs mir inzwischen abgewöhnt, die Leute darauf hinzuweisen, dass sie eine Rechtschreibung hinlegen, bei der sich mir die Fußnägel hochrollen. Manche geben sich ja wirklich Mühe. Und Tippfehler können passieren, ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Bei "lfm tank dayli hc ini" kann ich mich aber meistens nicht beherrschen. Wenn sie schon zu faul sind, einen verständlichen deutschen Satz zu schreiben, dann wäre es doch wünschenswert, wenigstens ein so kurzes Wort wie daily richtig zu schreiben.


----------



## soul6 (23. September 2008)

Na dieses Thema hatten wir schon oft und werden es sicher noch einige male im Forum lesen ^^

Doch eigentlich geht das relativ einfach, die Sprachkultur im chat zu heben !
Meine beiden Freunde (Deutsches Paar, kennengelernt zu Beginn von WOW) und ich,
haben uns angewöhnt, ähnlich den RVP-Realms unsere Konversation so zu führen, wie z.b.:
"Einen schönen guten Abend Mylady; wie war euer, ach so arbeitsreicher Tag ?" oder
"Verehrter Lord, soll ich Euch Euren Hammer verzaubern, mit etwas nützlichem, wie z.b. Ausdauer ?!"
usw.....

Macht großen Spass, so zu chatten und man merkt dabei über die Wochen hinweg, wie sich der 
Sprachgebrauch der ganzen Gilde ändert :-)))))

Dies ist zwar nicht jedermanns Sache, doch macht es wirklich Spass und man kann so herrlich,
auch trockenen Humor unterbringen, wo einem niemand dabei böse ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy

(sollten Fehler eingebaut sein im Text, dann hat das damit zu tun, das um die Uhrzeit Keyboard und Finger noch nicht richtig zusammen passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## stelzze (23. September 2008)

Wenn man davon absieht das ich auch manchmal viele Rechtschreibfehler mache (weil ich oft 2 Tassten auf einmal drücke ) und nie Kommas setze regt mich so was auch auf.







ROBIN HOOD!!!!^^


----------



## Gnorfal (23. September 2008)

> anfangs hat mich das arg gestört, aber man gewöhnt sich daran


Nein, man gewöhnt sich nicht daran.

Es ist wirklich unglaublich, wie oft man mittlerweile als Ausrede hört, der andere sei Legastheniker...wie? 80% der WoW Spieler, die nicht oder nur teilweise richtig schreiben können/wollen sind Legastheniker?
->Gute Nacht, Zukunft dieses Landes.....

Ganz ehrlich? Leute, die im Handelschannel Sätze beginnen mit "Hat mir wer..", stehen auf Igno. Ich kenn sie nicht und will sie auch nicht mehr kennenlernen.
Gut, die Generation von heute ist eine andere als vor 10 Jahren, aber wenn Kinder und was anderes sind 12-16 jährige für mich nicht (soll nun keine Beleidigung sein sondern schlicht und ergreifend die Tatsache) nicht wissen, wo der Rhein lang fliesst, im Gegenzug aber sämtliche "Farmspots" auswendig kennen, dann machen die Eltern irgendwas falsch....

Man liest ja wirklich nur noch sachen wie:
"B11","omglollo"....kein Ding, das kann ich wegblenden, aber ganz schlimm wird es, wenn man im TS "Rofl" usw. hört.

Mein Tip: Account löschen, sich ne Freundin, respektive Freunde suchen die ebenfalls kein WoW spielen und mit denen etwas unternehmen.

Und bevor nun "flames" folgen, die irgendwelche Tatsachen vermuten zu meiner Person:
Ich habe eine Mutter, die *nicht* im Milieu tätig ist, seit knapp 10 Jahren eine Frau, einige gute Freunde und eine Schul-/Berufsbildung, die es mir erlaubt selbständig im IT-Bereich zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (23. September 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Verdummung (falls es dieses Wort gibt) der Jugend immer größer wird.
Wobei am Beispiel von WoW eher zu bemängeln ist, dass die Leute aus Bequemlichkeit so schreiben wie sie reden...
Also "Hamma" , "Alda" etc. 
Rechtschreibfehler wie "Kriger", "Kruppe" , "führ" etc. sind dann aber doch wohl eher der Dummheit zuzuschreiben.

Nur leider gibt es dieses Anti-Rechtschreib-Phänomen in allen Altersgruppen.
Alleine schon erschreckend, wenn man bedenkt, wie hoch die Anzahl der Analphabeten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Spiele tragen nicht gerade positiv dazu bei...

Aber man wird sich wohl damit abfinden und trotzdem versuchen müssen, seine eigene Rechtschreibung zu perfektionieren *hehe*


----------



## ANubiZzz (23. September 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Account löschen, sich ne Freundin, respektive Freunde suchen die ebenfalls kein WoW spielen und mit denen etwas unternehmen.




Und Du meinst das Diese "knuff" "alda" "was gehd n ap" leute ne freundin geschweige den Freunde finden?! 
Aber Btw ..  

Wenn du auf nem BG bist schreibst du sicherlich nicht " Hilfe Liebe Mitspieler, Der Blutelefenturm wird angegriffen"  oder?
Von Daher sind solch Abkürzungen ja noch ok..  "b11 Inc"  , es muss halt chnell gehen.

so und nun  Gute nacht. =)


----------



## bieranbeter (23. September 2008)

Das mit der Rechtsschreibung ist ja nicht nur in WoW oder Foren der Fall... in den meisten social networks wie lokalisten.de  finden sich solche abkürzungen. so fallen mir (fast immer bei weiblichen mitgliedern) die besondere schreibweise verschiedener worte wie zb. ja = ya; du bist so geil =  dou bisch souw gail; lieb dich = luv ya   etc. auf.

am liebsten würde ich allen mal eins auf die finger batschen damit sie schreiben lernen...
jetzt muss ich aber off, sonst verpass ich noch meien schulbus^^

mfg bier


----------



## XerXisB (23. September 2008)

> Klärt mich auf liebe Leute. Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?



heißt es dann nicht "DEM das stört" statt DEN =)?

bin auch son typ der gerne mal alles klein schreibt und keine kommas setzt naja und ab und an dann auch die wörter komplett in den boden rammt xD ...

aber ich gebe dem Autor recht es ist schrecklich was sich hier leute teils bieten -.-...

ich bin Hauptschüler gewesen hab dann meine Realschule gemacht und bin nun im Berufsleben und mich hält es nicht davon ab wenigstens bisschen auf die rechtschreibung zu achten oO ...


aber naja =) nobody is perfekt nech 

lg ba ba


----------



## grünhaupt (23. September 2008)

hi,

jaja, die Rechtschreibung ist wirklich ein Problem für manche Leute. Auch für mich.;-))

Ich sehe es so, dass ein gut geschriebener Satz einfacher zu lesen ist. Ist vielleicht Einigen schon aufgefallen. Hat es viele Fehler, so muss alles zweimal gelesen werden und kann anstrengend werden.

Die Wörter "Hamma" oder "Alta" sind für mich einfach aus dem Strassenslang übernommen. Sind also keine Fehler. Meine Meinung.

Tipp: Nur kurze Sätze machen. Kommas an der richtigen Stelle setzen. Und ab und zu den "inneren Schweinehund" überwinden. Ein Begriff wählen, den alle verstehen. Von Zeit zu Zeit mal eine Zeitung oder ein Buch lesen.


----------



## zadros (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

Rechtschreibung ist wichtig, genausowichtig wie die dazu passende Grammatik. Natürlich können jedem einmal Fehler unterlaufen und ich für meinen Teil nehme Kritik diesbezüglich gern an.
Internetsprache hat aber heutzutage nichts mehr mit der normalen Sprache gemein, was die "fielen" dummen Fehler jedoch nicht entschuldigen soll.

Ein Post / Satz / Thread sollte - nein MUSS verständlich sein und auch einen erträglichen lesefluss haben. Ich mache mir inzwischen nicht einmal mehr die Mühe Posts ohne Absätze, Zeichensetzung oder mit argen Satzbaufehlern durchzulesen.

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

ich hab jeden tag mit kindern und vielen erwachsenen zu tun und habe darüber schon mehrere blogbeiträge geschrieben, wie intelligenz oder terrorkinder und andere nervige menschen.
diese beziehen sich allerding nur auf personen mit den ich tag täglich zu tun habe!

Terrorkinder und nervige Menschen

meine Reitstunde gestern war eine Katastrophe und ich hab mal wieder so meine Zweifel bekommen! 
Auf der Arbeit hab ich schon mit reichlich dummen oder nervigen Menschen zu tun, jedoch als ich gestern dann mal endlich zu Hause war Zweifelte ich richtig an der Menschheit. 
Von der Arbeit direkt an den Stall gefahren und welch eine Freude schon unser Terrorkind Nummer eins (die ist 14 und wirklich doof) kommt auf mich zu gelaufen und nervt mich schon mit Fragen über Fragen und Sprüchen über Sprüchen. 

"Ich bekomme wenn ich 18 bin künstliche Fingernägel.", meine Antwort "Super!" 
"erlauben dir deine Eltern nicht das du Fingernägel bekommst?", meine Antwort "ich bin 24 Jahre, ich frag meine Eltern nicht mehr um Erlaubnis!" 
"Warum?" (wie ich diese Frage Hasse!), meine Antwort auf warum bei diesem Kind lautet meist "denk mal nach" oder "darum" 
"hast du deine Eltern nicht lieb?", meine Antwort "doch aber mit 24 brauch man nicht mehr fragen und jetzt lass mir meine Ruhe bitte." 

Dann hab ich die Pferde verteilt. 
Wenn man ein Terrorkind in der Stunde hat kann man sich freuen und leider musste ich gestern auch noch eines meiner Pferde in der Reitstunde einsetzen. 
Natürlich wie es immer ist, ich schrei mir den Hals aus keine Sau reagiert mein Pferdchen tritt ein anderes. 
So nun lahmte dieses Pferd und ich musste es tauschen. In der Zeit haute ein Kind dem anderen mit der Gerte ins Gesicht (großes Geschrei). Irgendwann wurde es mir dann zu doof und es durfte ein Kind nach dem anderen absteigen und eine Runde in der Halle laufen. 
Nach der Reitstunde haben die Kinder sich dann noch gegenseitig mit Besen verkloppt und ein Kind hat sich selbst ne Karotte ins Auge gestopft (wie dumm muss man dafür sein?). Hab dann alle verarztet und unsere Terrorkind mal wieder geschnappt, weil sie mal wieder mein anderes Pferdchen einfach aus der Box gezerrt hat und Blödsinn machte. 
Die hab ich mir dann geschnappt und 10 Minuten im Wald gescheucht. Nach dem Motto wenn du hyperaktiv bist dann lauf mal ne Runde. 

Wobei mir die Kinder ja noch egal sind! Viel schlimmer find ich es wenn sich Erwachsene Menschen wie kleine Kinder aufführen. 
Unsere Boxen sind total im kaputt und wir bekommen die neu gemacht. Jetzt haben wir aber Leute am Reitverein, die nur dafür da sind andere Leute zu verkraulen und alles Miss zu machen. 
Wie "ja wer gibt dem das Recht die Pferde aus der Box zu nehmen?" oder "ich muss jetzt aber in die Halle!" wenn sich mal wer dazu bemüht die Halle fahren zu wollen. 
Oder aber auch die Sorte von Leuten die alles besser Wissen (wie ich Sie liebe. Diese Leute versüßen mir meist den Tag, weil sie auch noch auf Ihre Meinung fest bestehen. Sorry meist muss ich über solche Leute lachen.). Ich hab jetzt schon seit ca. 16 Jahren mit Pferden zu tun, da eignet man sich einiges an Wissen an. Mit Sprüchen wie "das machst du aber ganz falsch" sag ich dann meist "wir tauschen die Pferde und dann sehen wir wer was falsch macht" meist hat es sich damit auch erledigt. 


Intelligenz

Es gibt 2 Arten von Intelligenz! 

Die 1. ist die angelernte Intelligenz 

Diese Art erlernt man z.B. in einer Schule durch Lernstoff, also eine Menge Informationen die sich irgentwo immer wieder widerholt! 
Jedoch muss es nicht sein das diese Personen wirklich Intelligent sind! 
Sie haben ganz einfach nur gelernt wie man sich am besten eine bestimmte Menge an Informationen über einen bestimmten Zeitraum merkt. 

Werden diese gelernten Informationen nicht mehr vom Gehirn als von nöten bezeichnet werden diese ganz einfach vom Gehirn gelöscht! 
Sprich dieser Mensch ist dann wieder dumm wie Brot! 

Es sei den dieser Mensch hat das Glück die 2. Form der Intelligenz zu besiten! 


Die 2. ist die natürliche Intelligenz 

Diese Art hat man ganz einfach oder auch nicht! 
Wenn ich z.B. unsere Azubi (diese ist 30 Jahre hat 2 Studien a la schlag mich tot und macht jetzt eine allerwelts Ausbildung a la Gross- und Aussenhandelskauffrau) nehme hat diese nur die angelernte Intelligenz, natürliche ist bei ihr nur minimal vorhanden so auch bei manch einem an unserem Reitverein. 

Wie würde man sich sonst Fragen wie "kann man Vogel mit F abnkürzen?" oder 
"ist Geographi das selbe wie Erdkunde?" oder auch "hier ist China nur wo liegt jetzt Asien?" erklären können?


----------



## snif07 (23. September 2008)

Solang ich verstehe was der gegenüber von mir will, isses mir egal wie er es schreibt.
Ich beurteile die Leute nicht nach ihrer Rechtschreibung

Regt ihr euch auch über Leute auf die kein Perfektes Deutsch sprechen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Solang ich verstehe was der gegenüber von mir will, isses mir egal wie er es schreibt.
> Ich beurteile die Leute nicht nach ihrer Rechtschreibung
> 
> Regt ihr euch auch über Leute auf die kein Perfektes Deutsch sprechen?
> ...


das ist auch wahr!
mich nervt eher das was die leute schreiben. nicht wie sie es schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (23. September 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen zusammen,

nachdem ich hier einige Posts gelesen habe, dachte ich mir, sage ich auch etwas zu diesem Thema.

Manche Fehler die in Foren und Channels gemacht werden, sind fast nicht mehr zu verzeihen. Aber ich denke das ich mich hier auch in die Nesseln setzten werde. Ich bin fast 29 Jahre jung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und in Deutschland geboren.
Aber ich tue mich mit der deutschen Sprache auch nicht immer leicht. Ich bemühe mich, das ich ihn Foren so einigermaßen alles richtig zu schreiben, aber ich bin mir sicher ihr werdet hier auch gleich Fehler finden.
Ich benutzte nicht solche Wörter wie: "Hamma, Boh eh, ftw, alda" usw.
In Channels kann es leider auch mal vorkommen das beim Schreiben ein Buchstabe fehlt oder ich etwas verdreht habe. Diese sollte ich das mitbekommen, ich dann normalerweise auch mit einem +n oder das Wort was ich dann falsch geschrieben habe mit *fertig nochmals in den Channel zu schreiben.

Also nicht jeder der Mal ein Wort im Channel falsch geschrieben hat oder die Satzstellung nicht so richtig war, ist ein dummer oder ein fauler Mensch was Rechtschreibung betrifft.

Deshalb bitte ich hier schonmal um Verzeihung falls ich mich hier nicht gut ausgedrückt habe.

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## snif07 (23. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mich nervt eher das was die leute schreiben. nicht wie sie es schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ist es!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Solange man versteht das der andere sagen will ist es doch egal.


Mnan knan acuh so srchieben aebr jrdeer knan es lseen wiel man nur die Wrtöer lsiest und nchit die bchutsaben.


----------



## phexus (23. September 2008)

Ihr nervt mich eh alle. Aber ich hab Langeweile und die lass ich an euch aus.

Topic: wer Rechtschreibfehler macht wird noch ärger von mir geflamed


----------



## Smoleface (23. September 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein ist es mir egal wie meine Leute schreiben, solang ich es verstehe. Aber wenn dann ein Kind kommt (Nichts gegen Kinder) und nicht weiss was Kommas, Punkte oder Anführungszeichen sind oder die Buchstaben komplett verfehlt nervts schon langsam obwohl es nicht ihre Absicht ist. Bestes Beispiel hier:

Ich: Hey ***, kannst du mir bitte 40 Spelldmg auf Waffe posten.?
Er: seplldgm?
Ich: Zauberschaden auf Waffe.
Er: warte
Er: [cccc] 
Er: wnen du willst mach ich es komm stmurwnid will nur das gold von material ist grtias.

Sry, aber das ist echt übel. Aber gegen: "hey, kommst pls zh heroic ein bisschen healn? sind beim 2ten boss." Die Person hat zwar englisch mit deutsch gemischt und noch die Gross/Kleinschreibung missachtet, aber dafür Satzzeichen verwendet. Habe 0 Prob damit!

Grüsse

PS: Wie auffälig alle so "perfektes" Deutsch schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (23. September 2008)

Allein die letzten beiden Seiten strotzen nur so vor Faul,- oder Dummheit...
Da wird aus "mal" "ma", aus "und" einfach nur "un" u.s.w... 

@ Bablione


Bablione schrieb:


> Fiende auch dass, di Leude sich mall ire Texde durch Lesen solten, befor sie einen Beidrag posten. xD
> 
> Ich muss schon sagen, is*t* richtig schwer, solche *F*ehler zu machen ^^ Probiert es mal aus, das ist *ei*ne Kunst für sich.


Dir scheint es leicht zu fallen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> PS: Wie auffälig alle so "perfektes" Deutsch schreiben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



viele hier missachten einfach nur die gross- und kleinschreibung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Allein die letzten beiden Seiten strotzen nur so vor Faul,- oder Dummheit...
> Da wird aus "mal" "ma", aus "und" einfach nur "un" u.s.w...
> 
> @ Bablione
> ...


man kann sich auch über jeden scheiss aufregen! is und ne kann jeder verstehen der nur WILL!
so leute wie du gehen mir da schon mehr auf den keks (weil eier habe ich keine).

entschuldigung für den doppelpost


----------



## snif07 (23. September 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Allein die letzten beiden Seiten strotzen nur so vor Faul,- oder Dummheit...
> Da wird aus "mal" "ma", aus "und" einfach nur "un" u.s.w...
> 
> @ Bablione
> ...



Er schreibt halt so wie er, warscheinlich, spricht...!

Daran ist nichts falsch...

Ich komme aus Schwaben und schreibe im ICQ usw. auch Kannsch = kannst, kommsch = kommst, - hasch = hast


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

wenn ich so schreiebn würde wie ein schwabe würden mich aber eh nur 40% der leute verstehen o0


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

jaja jenny stammgast in so themen^^

also die grossschreibung lasse ich auch weg den eigendlich ist sie ja wertlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kraxxler (23. September 2008)

lol, 1. GROßSCHREIBUNG braucht eh keiner, 2. was soll das denn für ein thread sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vote4close
sowas hat keinen Sinn, nur wieder ein Haufen kiddies, die so tun wollen als ob sie "reif" wären, indem sie so nen Thread auf machen.
Wenn es nicht stimmt, tut mir leid, ist auf jedenfall unbrauchbar.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja jenny stammgast in so themen^^
> 
> also die grossschreibung lasse ich auch weg den eigendlich ist sie ja wertlos
> 
> ...


nee ich lese irgentwie so überall mal rein.
innergemeinschftliche lieferungen ist halt sehr langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (23. September 2008)

@TE:
Nein, wie Du sicherlich bemerkt hast, bist Du nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mich eigentlich noch mehr wundert ist, dass Du nicht direkt im ersten 
Beitrag als Rechtschreibflamer bezeichnet wurdest.
Es gibt vielleicht doch noch Hoffnung?

Oder auch nicht:
Anstatt, dass in den Schulen gelernt wird und auf eine anständige Rechtschreibung geachtet wird...
...wird die deutsche Sprache durch Reformen vereinfacht und verhunzt.
Man passt sich halt an... -.-


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

grundsätzlich: mich nervts auch wenn die leute so schreiben dass ich nichts mehr verstehe. 

aber vielleicht kennt ihr den jingle von fritz zum thema onlinerollenspiel?! fazit: sprache lebt! soll heissen, dass sprache nichts festgemeisseltes sein sollte sondern sich dem leben anpasst. 

und solange man da mitkommt weiss man, dass man nicht alt ist.


----------



## phexus (23. September 2008)

Hans lässt grüßen, er hat euch alle lieb!

Aber recht hat der TE, mich nervt das auch.


----------



## Horez (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich letztlich mit einer u-bahn gefahren bin.
Habe ich auch sprachlich solche Sätze gehört also warum wunderst du dich bitte ;D


----------



## Ötzalan (23. September 2008)

Was daran auch schlimm ist, korrekt zu schreiben?

"Hey ist doch egal, Hauptsache ich verstehe was mein Gegenüber will" <- So ein Quatsch! Ich bin in einer Freizeitbeschäftigung und nicht im Dechiffrierclub! Ich verständige mich ordentlich und das erwarte ich auch von meinem Gegenüber. Abgesehen davon weigere ich mich auch diesen Welchen zu verstehen, wenn er sich nicht ausdrücken kann.

"Hast du etwa auch nen Problem mit Ausländern?" <- Wenn ich Sie verstehe, gibts meistens keine!

"Gibt ja auch viele Legasteniker, nich so schnell verurteilen!" <- Bildung bringt so jemanden weiter. Wir leben in einer Zeit, wo zumindest in Deutschland jedem die Schule offen steht. Wenn man nichts draus macht, habe ich auch keinen Grund das nicht zu verurteilen! Und wenn es sich um ein Krankheitsbild handelt, dann ist man in Therapie und nicht online!

"Oh dann lässt du wohl keine anderen Meinungen zu, hast dich wohl noch nie verschrieben was?" Doch hab mich verschrieben, schon oft und auch hier im Forum und wurde JEDESMAL korrigiert und zwar auffallend intolerant und unfreundlich. Und die selben die das ständig tun (Mimimi Poster, SuFu Poster und sonstige Klugscheisser) labern hier von "Ist doch nicht so schlimm"! 

Wenn man sich ordentlich mit entsprechenden "Personen" unterhält kommt eh nix bei raus. Für mich seid ihr Idioten und fertig. Und schon kommen die Posts im Stil von "Bist selber eins" - Sags mir ins Gesicht, wenn du 2 stimmige Sätze überstehst im Gespräch mit mir, wäre ich überrascht!

Und die fehlende Gross- und Kleinschreibung ist so hirnrissig wie nix zweites. Man hat Zeit für Bindestriche, Smilies und sonstigen Dünnpfiff aber um die Shifttaste zu betätigen, dazu reichts nicht?! 

Keine Angst, sind rhetorische Fragen. Das sind Die auf Die man nicht antworten muss. Könnt also in Ruhe flamen...


----------



## Voldsom (23. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nunja, stören ist denke ich das falsche Wort.
> 
> In einem Onlinespiel weiß man in der Regel einfach gar nichts über sein "Gegenüber" und so such ich halt nach Informationen wo ich sie bekommen kann. Rechtschreibung gehört auch dazu.
> (Aber nur als eine Teilinformation natürlich. Satzstellung, Grammatik,Wortwahl etc sind genauso Infoliferanten. Rechtschreibung alleine sagt nur  ein bißchen aus. Ich selber tippe Ingame mit dem Zweifinger Adler Suchsystem und wenn ichs eilig habe kommt Schlimmes dabei raus
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen ! Geht mir insbesondere beim Online-Sprachgebrauch nicht anders ! Insbesondere die offensichtlichen "vertipper" (Beispiel: i statt o) ignoriere ich mal geflissentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insbesondere da ich selber Hände wie Klodeckel habe und mir genau das selbst zu Haus passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Threads die allerdings wirklich jeglicher Form von Artikulation entbehren sind zum Glück (zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung) eher die Seltenheit !


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Was daran auch schlimm ist, korrekt zu schreiben?
> 
> "Hey ist doch egal, Hauptsache ich verstehe was mein Gegenüber will" <- So ein Quatsch! Ich bin in einer Freizeitbeschäftigung und nicht im Dechiffrierclub! Ich verständige mich ordentlich und das erwarte ich auch von meinem Gegenüber. Abgesehen davon weigere ich mich auch diesen Welchen zu verstehen, wenn er sich nicht ausdrücken kann.



wenn du es nicht verstehst frag nach ...  du weisst was kommunikation ist?




Ötzalan schrieb:


> "Hast du etwa auch nen Problem mit Ausländern?" <- Wenn ich Sie verstehe, gibts meistens keine!



und wenn du sie nicht verstehst ignorierst du sie?



Ötzalan schrieb:


> "Gibt ja auch viele Legasteniker, nich so schnell verurteilen!" <- Bildung bringt so jemanden weiter. Wir leben in keinr Zeit, wo zumindest in Deutschland nicht jedem die Schule offen steht. Wenn man nichts draus macht, habe ich auch keinen Grund das nicht zu verurteilen! Und wenn es sich um ein Krankheitsbild handelt, dann ist man in Therapie und nicht online!



und darf nicht spielen?



Ötzalan schrieb:


> Und die fehlende Gross- und Kleinschreibung ist so hirnrissig wie nix zweites. Man hat Zeit für Bindestriche, Smilies und sonstigen Dünnpfiff aber um die Shifttaste zu betätigen, dazu reichts nicht?!



es geht nix verloren, wenn man nur klein schreibt. also wen interessierts?


----------



## Kamaji (23. September 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> ich sehe es so: 2 der nettesten leute aus meiner gilde können nicht richtig schreiben. das hat bei denen nichts mit hektik oder nicht wollen zu tun, sondern es geht einfach nicht. trozdem unterhalte (schreibe) ich mit denen beiden mehr, als mit vielen anderen. ich sehe den menschen dahinter und betrachte den rest als i-püpfelchen. solange man es lesen kann, ist doch noch alles gut. und wenn man sich auf deren schreibe eingestellt hat, fällt es fast nicht mehr auf.
> natürlich ist es schön, wenn jeder sich an rechtschreibregeln hält und auch mal einen punkt oder absatz macht. aber: konntet ihr meinen post jetzt wesentlich schlechter lesen bzw. verstehen, obwohl ich mich mit absicht gegen groß-/kleinschreibung entschieden habe?



Ja,schön und gut. Aber wenn man Wörter teilweise schon erraten muss.. das ist doch unter aller Sau.

@ TE  Danke für das Öffnen dieses Threads..
Mit Abstand der niveauvollste seit langem


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Was daran auch schlimm ist, korrekt zu schreiben?
> 
> "Hey ist doch egal, Hauptsache ich verstehe was mein Gegenüber will" <- So ein Quatsch! Ich bin in einer Freizeitbeschäftigung und nicht im Dechiffrierclub! Ich verständige mich ordentlich und das erwarte ich auch von meinem Gegenüber. Abgesehen davon weigere ich mich auch diesen Welchen zu verstehen, wenn er sich nicht ausdrücken kann.
> 
> ...


ich glaube dich hatte ich schon mal als arrogant und intolerant beschimpft!
ach und selbst wenn man jede regel die es so gibt in der rechtschreibung beachtet bist du immer noch nicht von DEINER meinung abzubringen!


----------



## theduke666 (23. September 2008)

Ich stimme Dir zu, bis auf:



Ötzalan schrieb:


> "Gibt ja auch viele Legasteniker, nich so schnell verurteilen!" <- Bildung bringt so jemanden weiter. Wir leben in einer Zeit, wo zumindest in Deutschland jedem die Schule offen steht. Wenn man nichts draus macht, habe ich auch keinen Grund das nicht zu verurteilen! Und wenn es sich um ein Krankheitsbild handelt, dann ist man in Therapie und nicht online!


Das ist unter aller Sau. Warum sollten Legastheniker nicht online sein? Die sind nicht in der Klappse eingeschlossen, weisst Du...

Was mich nur wundert ist, dass es in den letzten Jahren wohl einen exponentiellen Anstieg an Legasthenikern (also leute mit
dem "Krankheitsbild", wie Du das ausgedrückt hast) gegeben hat.
Sicher, früher gab es eine Dunkelziffer.
Aber SO extrem?
Ich glaube nicht.
Eher zum Großteil falsch diagnostizierte Faulheit.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die "In-Krankheit" Hyperaktivität: Damit kann man ja auch viele erzieherische Fehlleistungen
entschuldigen...


----------



## Smoleface (23. September 2008)

Was ich am meisten hasse wenn so Möchtegern weise Leute uns mit ihren"ghetto fuckinghouse slang" runtermachen wollen, nur weil ich meine Kumpels vielleicht mit "Digga" oder "Alter" begrüsse oder ich mal im /2 nach einem grossen Spam (den ich meist selber verursache xD) ein "chillts Leute" schreibe. 

Dann kommen solche Leute, die meinen wären voll cool wenn sie uns mit ihren "Slang" nachmachen wollen wir "Ey alda, lass alda mein AH alda ey man, du bist so tight alda, ey yo." Das regt mich so dermassen auf. >.<

Achja appropo Killermixtapes, auf unseren Server ging einer voll ab, der hat sogar ein Song aufgenommen :S, das nenn ich Realitätsverlust. (Text steht bei der vollen Beschreibung rechts).

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MVcqWR2AlKw


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

jaja der ötzalan erklär mir mal was die grosschreibung bringt? und warum so viele sprachen die nicht haben (ausser paar spezielle wörter)


----------



## theduke666 (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> es geht nix verloren, wenn man nur klein schreibt. also wen interessierts?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprachkultur
Aber man vermisst halt Sachen nicht, die man nie besessen hat.


----------



## Ötzalan (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> wenn du es nicht verstehst frag nach ...  du weisst was kommunikation ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Wenn ich mich weigere, dann frag ich wohl nicht nach aus nem bestimmten Grund. Ich will dir diesen nicht vorenthalten: Ich weigere mich! Steht auch im Post, aber das konntest du ja nicht verstehen... deshalb frag ich gar nicht erst warum du dumme Fragen stellst, es ist mir klar!

2. Ja logisch!

3. Kann ich das diesen Leuten verbieten oder war das meine Meinung? Oha, da frag ich dich was, nicht wahr. 

4. Nee, geht nix verloren, war ja auch nix da was man hätte aufgeben müssen!


----------



## Gattay (23. September 2008)

Sabbatho schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Endlich spricht das mal jemand an
> 
> ...




Er ist nicht der Erste, der das anspricht. Da gab´s schon mal einen Threat drüber, der 10 Seiten ging. Ich find´s zum Teil auch schlimm, vor allem, wenn man einen Post nur nochmal lesen müsste, bevor man ihn abschickt. Fehler wie "dsa ghet alles gnaz einfach" (als Beispiel) sieht selbst der größte Legasteniker


----------



## Ötzalan (23. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja der ötzalan erklär mir mal was die grosschreibung bringt? und warum so viele sprachen die nicht haben (ausser paar spezielle wörter)



Geh zur Schule und frag dort nach. Oder wechsel die Sprache!


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

1. lol - der grund für deine weigerung ist deine weigerung? oke. oke. an dem punkt geb ich auf,

2. im RL hast du wohl nur freunde die hochdeutsch sprechen. vielleicht im stil von goethe? weil sprache und rechtschreibung dürfen sich ja nicht ändern.

3. deine meinung. zwar ne bescheuerte meinung (meiner meinung nach) aber vertret sie ruhig weiter.

4. die antwort versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> 2. Ja logisch!


Respekt, es gibt wenige die zugeben ignorant zu sein.


Ötzalan schrieb:


> 3. Kann ich das diesen Leuten verbieten oder war das meine Meinung? Oha, da frag ich dich was, nicht wahr.


Trotzdem zeugt Deine Aussage von unglaublicher Intoleranz.
Aber wiederum: Respekt, auch zur Intoleranz bekennen sich nicht viele öffentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Geh zur Schule und frag dort nach. Oder wechsel die Sprache!



sry erst donnerstag schule

mhm warum sollte ich da fragen? die lehrer dort regen sich ja nicht auf weil hier klein geschrieben wird oder ist hier jemand lehrer an der TBZ?


----------



## theduke666 (23. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm warum sollte ich da fragen? die lehrer dort regen sich ja nicht auf weil hier klein geschrieben wird oder ist hier jemand lehrer an der TBZ?


Du hast selber zugegeben, dass Du nicht weisst, was Großschreibung bringt.
Frag´ deinen Lehrer, war die Antwort.
WAS gibt es DARAN jetzt nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

du kannst es also nicht erklären?

ganz kurz: gross- und kleinschreibung erleichtern das erkennen von substantiven. und somit lässt sich unter umständen ein satz schneller verstehen. meiner meinung nach unnötig. ich hab noch keinen getroffen der einen satz nicht verstanden hat, weil alles klein geschrieben war.

in anderen sprachen ist das auch unnötig. wahrscheinlich wird da den leuten mehr intelligenz unterstellt. :-)


----------



## Ravenkiss (23. September 2008)

solange man versteht was der oder die von einem will find ich es ok wen man nicht perfekt schriebt 

aber nur an alle die es total nervt macht dan mal was produktiveres als alle zu Flamen die nicht richtig schreiben können
und bastelt ein addon das im Chat ne Autokorrektur macht wie word


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Du hast selber zugegeben, dass Du nicht weisst, was Großschreibung bringt.
> Frag´ deinen Lehrer, war die Antwort.
> WAS gibt es DARAN jetzt nicht zu verstehen?


Stimmt, daran gibt es nicht viel nicht zu verstehen.
Möglicherweise möchte Natsumee das aber vom Özi direkt hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei ist die Antwort ganz einfach:
Es ist die gleiche Sache wie mit: 
Papa, warum ist ..... ?
Frag Deine Mutter!

Wenn man keine vernünftige Begründung liefern kann, dann verweist man eben auf andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (23. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Respekt, es gibt wenige die zugeben ignorant zu sein.
> 
> Trotzdem zeugt Deine Aussage von unglaublicher Intoleranz.
> Aber wiederum: Respekt, auch zur Intoleranz bekennen sich nicht viele öffentlich.
> ...



Die meisten nutzen halt die Anonymität des Internets aus.
Da kann jeder auf dicke hose machen


----------



## Delwod (23. September 2008)

Leider bin ich auch so ein fahl der viel falsch schreipt bei mir liegt es aber leider an der Legesteni!

Aber manschmal finde ich par Schreibfehler auch lächerlich denn erlich gesagt was sohl das wie mit denn Beispeilen die du gepostet hast, dar denkt man echt manschmal armes Deutschland!

In wow selber ist es zwar normal denn man muss berechnen das wow ab 12 Jahre ist und dar haben viele nicht so viel  Rechtschreibkentnisse, die werden erst ab dar langsam richtig gelert!

Aber ich habe auch mit beckommen viele fehler sind Flüchtigkeitsfehler in wow und auch zum teil in Forum!


----------



## Imladmorgul (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Am besten sind dann die Leute, die in der Signaturen solche Sätze stehen haben wie "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten" oder "Bitte nicht auf die Rechtschreibung achten.
> 
> Klärt mich auf liebe Leute. Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?



ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG, Herr TE! Habe mich auch schonmal ähnlich geäussert und da sind mir sogar Schläge angedroht worden... ;-)


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Respekt, es gibt wenige die zugeben ignorant zu sein.
> 
> Trotzdem zeugt Deine Aussage von unglaublicher Intoleranz.
> Aber wiederum: Respekt, auch zur Intoleranz bekennen sich nicht viele öffentlich.
> ...


meine rede auch hier wieder ein dankeschön an Dalmus!
@Ötzlan
wenn das schon mehrere leute zu dir sagen würde ich mir mal gedanken machen.
ach und lies mal hierwikipedia 

Der Narzissmus ist in der gehobenen Umgangssprache eine starke Selbstverliebtheit oder auch Eitelkeit und hat als psychologischer Fachbegriff mehrere Bedeutungen.[1] Das Wort entstammt der altgriechischen Sage vom schönen Jüngling Narkissos, der mit unstillbarer Liebe seinem eigenen Spiegelbild verfallen war.


Caravaggios „Narziss“Grundsätzlich kann man einen psychogenetischen Narzissmus-Begriff (Narzissmus als notwendige und ubiquitäre Entwicklungsstufe) von dem geläufigeren, diagnostisch verwendeten, negativ konnotierten Begriff unterscheiden. Letzterer bezeichnet eine Charaktereigenschaft, die sich durch ein geringes Selbstwertgefühl bei gleichzeitig übertriebener Einschätzung der eigenen Wichtigkeit und dem großen Wunsch nach Bewunderung auszeichnet. Diesem charakterpathologischen Narzissmus-Begriff folgt im Wesentlichen auch die diagnostische Verwendung.

Spricht man jedoch von dem Begriff im ersteren, weiteren Sinn, so zeigt sich die Notwendigkeit, intakte Formen geglückter Selbstliebe von pathologischen Störungen des Narzissmus abzugrenzen.

Umgangsprachliche Begriffe mit ähnlichem Inhalt wie Profilneurose oder Geltungssucht sind nicht genau definiert und finden in der Psychiatrie keine Anwendung.


----------



## phexus (23. September 2008)

Delwod schrieb:


> Leider bin ich auch so ein fahl der viel falsch schreipt bei mir liegt es aber leider an der Legesteni!
> 
> Aber manschmal finde ich par Schreibfehler auch lächerlich denn erlich gesagt was sohl das wie mit denn Beispeilen die du gepostet hast, dar denkt man echt manschmal armes Deutschland!
> 
> ...


Ja, ich kenn auch einen, der son Zeug wie du zusammenschreibt. Ist ziemlich schlecht angesehen bei allen, meist lacht man über ihn. Aus ner Gilde is er auch schon geflogen deswegen.
Eines Tages hatte jemand seine Mom im TS. Er ist von Geburt an schwerhörig / taub und kann daher nicht richtig schreiben.. er hat unsre Sprache noch nie gehört, sie ist für ihn was Imaginäres wie für mich Mathematik..
Müsste ich in Zahlen reden, ich weiss nicht, das würde schlimm enden.


----------



## Curentix (23. September 2008)

Autark schrieb:


> Die neue Rechtschreibung erlaubt uns im Grunde schon sehr viel Freiheit in der Schreibweise verschiedenster Wörter.


Was für eine Scheiße manche nur vor sich hin geben...unglaublich!


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Du hast selber zugegeben, dass Du nicht weisst, was Großschreibung bringt.
> Frag´ deinen Lehrer, war die Antwort.
> WAS gibt es DARAN jetzt nicht zu verstehen?



ich will es ja net von den lehrern wissen -.-

und danke Dalmus und German Psycho


----------



## Undeadmaster (23. September 2008)

Hi,

Warum bekriegen sich so viele jetzt hier im Forum, bei so einem Thread? Es vertreten viele verschiedene Meinungen - Meinungs freiheit!
Sich darüber aufzuregen ist Zeit verschwenung, oder würdet ihr wenn ihr fest entschlossen seid eure Meinung aufgeben und dem anderen Recht geben?

back to topic:

Kla regt es sicher viele Leute auf wie die meisten Schreiben. (Nein das soll bei dem Satz jetzt kein Kinder flame werden) Bei uns auf dem Server ist das so, dass man erkennt, wer gerade spielt an der Uhrzeit. In der früh ist meistens so das "Erwachsene (ich sehe das so man ist Erwachsen wenn man in einer Ausbildung ist - da man wie man weiß Arbeitet)" online sind. Um 13:00-20:00 Uhr ist es gemischt - toleranz neigt zu Kindern (da man sich eine grausame Rechtschreibung im Handels channel anhören muss). Ab 20:00 Uhr ist alles wieder "normal". Es hatt vllt. wie schon einige angesprochen haben Gründe warum manche so schreiben, ob nun Krankheitsbedingt oder einfach noch nicht so weit gebildet. Ich will hier niemanden als "blöd abstempeln, um gotteswillen NEIN. Nur was man sich auch fragen kann ist nehmen Kinder/Jugendliche schneller eine art "slang Sprache" auf als Erwachsene? Meiner Meinung nach ja, da wir (auch wenn ich selber erst 19 Jahre bin) schon länger mit der Rechtschreibung zu machen und tun haben als heranwachsende.

Was meint ihr dazu?

MFG
Undead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syriora (23. September 2008)

Hm hier wird oft von Legasthenikerin gesprochen.

Ich kenne einige Legastheniker und die alle bemühen sich um eine ordentliche und korrekte Rechtschreibung.
Und eine Krankheit ist keine Entschuldigung, fürs Faulsein schon gar nicht. (Und dafür wird sie meistens genommen.)
Wenn jeder der Legastheniker wäre, wenigstens mal üben würde oder ähnliches... aber nein, dazu hat man ja keine Zeit.

Jeder lernt Schreiben und Sprechen in der Schule, das auch außerhalb dieser Anzuwenden kann nicht so schwer sein.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass sich die Leute selber Steine in den Weg legen, wie diese später eine Arbeit bekommen möchte ich sehen.
(Wir haben viele freie Ausbildungsstellen, doch die meisten Bewerbungen gehen ungelesen an den Absender zurück, weil nicht richtig geschrieben wurde).

Der Unterschied zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung:



> Die Spinnen
> Die spinnen
> 
> Warum sind füllige Frauen gut zu Vögeln?
> ...



*
Zudem zeugt diese Missachtung der Rechtschreibung von absolut keinem Respekt gegenüber denen, die den Text lesen sollen.
Wer schlecht schreibt, braucht keine Antworten erwarten. *
Schon gar nicht eine, bei der sich bemüht wurde...

Schönen Tag noch und viele Grüße

Syri


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Hm hier wird oft von Legasthenikerin gesprochen.
> 
> Ich kenne einige Legastheniker und die alle bemühen sich um eine ordentliche und korrekte Rechtschreibung.
> Und eine Krankheit ist keine Entschuldigung, fürs Faulsein schon gar nicht. (Und dafür wird sie meistens genommen.)
> ...


du vergisst allerdings das viele die hier schreiben auf der arbeit sitzen und sich die langeweile vertreiben, nicht motiviert sind oder ganz einfach gerade eine langweilige arbeit haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (23. September 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung:


Besser kann man es nicht verdeutlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch zum Rest deines Beitrags: Treffer, versenkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (23. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Stimmt, daran gibt es nicht viel nicht zu verstehen.
> Möglicherweise möchte Natsumee das aber vom Özi direkt hören.
> 
> 
> ...



Soll ich dir das erklären? Wenn dir das soviel bedeutet mache ich das, schick mir eine PM und ich gebe dir Links, Verweise und oben drauf noch meine Meinung warum Gross- und Kleinschreibung eine Geschichte, Bedeutung und Grundlage hat. Trau dich Dalmus, ist echt kein Problem. 

Ich hatte ja die Klugscheisser erwähnt.
Aber auch ich möchte, wie die üblichen Verdächtigen, Dalmus danken. Meine Beiträge bekommen immer mehr Gewicht, wenn die Richtigen das Richtige dazu schreiben.

Wem willst du eigentlich was erzählen? Mir? Ich bin intolerant, wie du bemerkt hast! Du schreibst gern in der Deckungsrolle um andere zu vertreten, die selbst aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht in der Lage sind sich ordentlich zu äussern. Ich habe meine Meinung gesagt. Verklag mich! Wenn du mal eine hast, poste ich vielleicht auch mal ein "Bist selber eins!". Vielleicht...

Und nun erzähl mir, ich hätte mich "selfpwned", und dann nochmal ich bin ignorant und intolerant. Wer von uns beiden setzt sich mit der Materie auseinander und wer quatscht blos Worthülsen?


----------



## Olynth (23. September 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> ich sehe es so: 2 der nettesten leute aus meiner gilde können nicht richtig schreiben. das hat bei denen nichts mit hektik oder nicht wollen zu tun, sondern es geht einfach nicht. trozdem unterhalte (schreibe) ich mit denen beiden mehr, als mit vielen anderen. ich sehe den menschen dahinter und betrachte den rest als i-püpfelchen. solange man es lesen kann, ist doch noch alles gut. und wenn man sich auf deren schreibe eingestellt hat, fällt es fast nicht mehr auf.
> natürlich ist es schön, wenn jeder sich an rechtschreibregeln hält und auch mal einen punkt oder absatz macht. aber: konntet ihr meinen post jetzt wesentlich schlechter lesen bzw. verstehen, obwohl ich mich mit absicht gegen groß-/kleinschreibung entschieden habe?



Zum teil schon, ohne groß-/kleinschreibung übersieht man die Satzenden leichter und man liest den Text schnell durch.
Ich finds ned schlimm Ingame da ist man meistens immer beschäftigt aber im Forum könnte man wenigstens "richtig" schreiben.

mfg


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

@Syri

schöner beitrag. auch mal n paar argumente. und noch schönere beispiele. da kannte ich die wenigsten von.

ABER:

1. bei den legasthenikern hast du schon recht. aber wenn ich ein spiel spiele erwarte ich keine perfekte rechtschreibung. ich erwarte dass der spieler das spiel kennt. weiss wann er heilen muss u.ä.. aber ich kann gut damit leben dass eure erwartungen anders sind. 

2. zur gross- und kleinschreibung. klar in den einzelnen sätzen kommen irritationen auf. aber setz die sätze mal in nen zusammenhang. also schreib noch einen passenden satz dvor oder dahinter. dann ist klar worum es geht. und im zweifelsfall fragt man?

3. mein automechaniker muss nicht wissen wie man richtig schreibt. das ist mir egal. un wenn ich ne werkstatt hätte und leute zur ausbildung einstellen würde, wäre mir das auch egal.

4. respekt muss man sich verdienen. :-)


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

mal ne frage warum sind die leute die so auf rechtschreibung stehen eigendlich hier im forum unterwegs?

ich meine wir sind ja noobs und können nicht schreiben vllt gibts ja ein rechtschreib forum wo man sich der rechtschreibung hingeben kann und über nichts anderes mehr quatschen kann


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> *
> Zudem zeugt diese Missachtung der Rechtschreibung von absolut keinem Respekt gegenüber denen, die den Text lesen sollen.
> Wer schlecht schreibt, braucht keine Antworten erwarten. *
> Schon gar nicht eine, bei der sich bemüht wurde...


Da sind wir an einem Punkt, über den man tatsächlich diskutieren kann.

Hin und wieder lese ich hier Posts, bei denen ich versuche die ersten 2 Sätze zu lesen, um mich dann dazu zu entschliessen wieder auf die Übersichtsseite zu wechseln.
Wenn jemand eine Frage / ein Problem / ein Anliegen hat, dann sollte er schon versuchen es so zu schildern, daß andere ihn auch verstehen können. Wenn ich trotz Bemühungen nicht schlau werde aus einem Post, dann gehe ich entweder darüber hinweg, oder frage höflich nochmal nach. Je nachdem.

Was mich allerdings nervt sind die vielen Rechtschreibflames, die manchmal auf einen Post folgen. In manch einem Fall reicht schon ein einziger falscher Buchstabe aus, um 10 Flamer dazu zu bringen ihren Senf dazu zu geben.

Und das muß einfach nicht sein - genausowenig wie der x-te Thread zum Thema Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Syriora (23. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du vergisst allerdings das viele die hier schreiben auf der arbeit sitzen und sich die langeweile vertreiben, nicht motiviert sind oder ganz einfach gerade eine langweilige arbeit haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha, und? Deswegen darf man die Rechtschreibung missachten? Ganz sicher nicht. 
Eine Entschuldigung dafür ist keins der von dir genannten Argumente. Das ist reine Faulheit und sonst nichts.

Ich sitz auch auf der Arbeit und kann dennoch vernünftig schreiben, so dass mein Gegenüber mich versteht und mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Kommasetzung und Interpunktion.
Zumal es für Leute mit einer Schwäche auch Hilfen gibt, z.B den Firefox mit Rechtschreibprüfung.

Es gibt genügend Mittel dagegen zu arbeiten, nur die nutzt eben keiner. Und das ist ganz sicher nicht mein Problem.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Da sind wir an einem Punkt, über den man tatsächlich diskutieren kann.
> 
> Hin und wieder lese ich hier Posts, bei denen ich versuche die ersten 2 Sätze zu lesen, um mich dann dazu zu entschliessen wieder auf die Übersichtsseite zu wechseln.
> Wenn jemand eine Frage / ein Problem / ein Anliegen hat, dann sollte er schon versuchen es so zu schildern, daß andere ihn auch verstehen können. Wenn ich trotz Bemühungen nicht schlau werde aus einem Post, dann gehe ich entweder darüber hinweg, oder frage höflich nochmal nach. Je nachdem.
> ...



Da hast du Recht. Ohne Zweifel. Bin einem Forum da herrscht das selbe Problem. Einer schreibt einen Text, da sind 2 Fehler drin, bums, hat man 2 Seiten voller Nörgler inklusive Rechtschreibdiskussion. Sowas muss ganz klar auch nicht sein und ist übertrieben.
Wenn man jemandem darauf aufmerksam machen möchte, dass er etwas ändern soll, soll man eine PN schreiben.
Wobei es in jenem inzwischen eingeführt werde, wer trotzt mehrmaligem Hinweis auf seine 'Schlechtschreibung' nichts daran ändert oder konsequent weitermacht, einen permanenten Ban kassiert.

@GermanPsycho

Darum geht es ja nichtmal, wer mal 2-3 Fehler macht, sag ich nichts dagegen.
Nur wenn ich die Person absolut nicht verstehe, dann werd ich auch böse. 
Von dem Gespräch hab ich nichts und derjenige, der was sagen wollte auch nicht.
Niemand sagt was dagegen, wenn jemand Fehler macht.
Das ist ungefähr so, also ob du einen Chinesen in ein Haus mit 6 Deutschen setzt.
Er wird versuchen zu kommunzieren, verstehen wird ihn von den Deutschen dennoch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was den Respekt betrifft: Wenn man nicht ordentlich schreibt, weil man es nicht möchte, zeugt das davon, dass einem seine Umwelt scheiß egal ist. 
Wie gesagt, wer nicht verstanden werden möchte, okay. Nur dann dürfen sie auch nicht erwarten, dass sie noch Antwort/Hilfe etc erhalten, wen man sie nicht versteht.
Weil die Texte noch zu entschlüsseln, dazu hab ich auch keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Aha, und? Deswegen darf man die Rechtschreibung missachten? Ganz sicher nicht.



doch! nur weil du das nicht magst ist es nicht verboten.


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

was haltet ihr von einer schliessung des threads?


----------



## Jemihi (23. September 2008)

Ich stimme dem Ersteller des Threads absolut zu. Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man viele englische Begriffe durchaus weiterverwenden kann, wenn man sich der Bedeutung denn auch im Klaren ist. Denglische Begriffe lehne ich dagegen ab. Dazu dann die Anmerkung:



Lamatard schrieb:


> Ach ja ,da viele es nicht wissen "Handy" ist ein deutsches Wort, ein Kunstwort aus der Werbe Industrie. Im Ausland ist es ein "Mobil"...



Dazu möchte ich Folgendes zitieren:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zweiten Weltkrieg produzierte Motorola neben dem Walkie-Talkie SCR-300, das auf dem Rücken getragen wurde, das Handie-Talkie SCR-536, das man wie ein Telefon in der Hand halten konnte. Das erste D-Netz-Mobiltelefon, das den Begriff Handy im Namen führte, war das 1992 von Loewe vorgestellte &#8222;HandyTel 100&#8220;.
> 
> Da im englischsprachigen Raum das Wort &#8222;Handy&#8220; nicht als Bezeichnung für ein Mobiltelefon verwendet, sondern als Adjektiv &#8222;praktisch/bequem/handlich&#8220; übersetzt wird, wird es in der deutschen Sprache als Scheinanglizismus eingeordnet.



Nicht alles ist so, wie es scheint.

Gruß,
der Jem


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> 3. mein automechaniker muss nicht wissen wie man richtig schreibt. das ist mir egal. un wenn ich ne werkstatt hätte und leute zur ausbildung einstellen würde, wäre mir das auch egal.


Wenn du einen Chef gefunden hast dem das egal ist ist das toll für dich, die meisten achten aber doch darauf, dass eine möglichst gute Rechtschreibung vorhanden ist... zumindest bringt sie einem bei der Bewerbung keinen Nachteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schlechte Rechtschreibung kann auch im Spiel hinderlich sein, wenn es eine Situation gibt in der man sich schnell verständigen muss. Da bleibt keine Zeit erstmal alles versuchen zu entschlüsseln und nachzufragen... von daher sind mir auch dort Leute lieb, die ein klein wenig auf Rechtschreibung und Deutlichkeit achten.

Es geht ja keinem darum, dass jeder nen Duden frühstücken soll und gaaaaar keinen Rechtschreibfehler mehr machen soll, aber auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten ist nun wirklich kein großer Akt. Außerdem empfehle ich die Firefox-Rechtschreibprüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (23. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mal ne frage warum sind die leute die so auf rechtschreibung stehen eigendlich hier im forum unterwegs?
> 
> ich meine wir sind ja noobs und können nicht schreiben vllt gibts ja ein rechtschreib forum wo man sich der rechtschreibung hingeben kann und über nichts anderes mehr quatschen kann


Aha, seit Wochen mal ein anderes Thema als "Welche Skillung für Hunta?","marken farmen?","Wan WOTLK Relese?"....
....und Du möchtest, das wir gehen.
Les´ DU doch einfach den thread nicht weiter. Gibt genug andere hier.

edit:


Natsumee schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von einer schliessung des threads?


Warum? Ziehst Du Dir einen Schuh an?
40 Leute diskutieren sinnvoll, Du magst das Thema nicht.
Also schließen, logische Schlußfolgerung.
-.-


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Soll ich dir das erklären? Wenn dir das soviel bedeutet mache ich das, schick mir eine PM und ich gebe dir Links, Verweise und oben drauf noch meine Meinung warum Gross- und Kleinschreibung eine Geschichte, Bedeutung und Grundlage hat. Trau dich Dalmus, ist echt kein Problem.


PM? Warum PM?
Du sollst es nicht _mir_ erklären, sondern _uns_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und trauen? Was hat das mit Mut zu tun?



Ötzalan schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja die Klugscheisser erwähnt.
> Aber auch ich möchte, wie die üblichen Verdächtigen, Dalmus danken. Meine Beiträge bekommen immer mehr Gewicht, wenn die Richtigen das Richtige dazu schreiben.


Wieviel Gewicht Deine Beiträge haben, das solltest nicht Du sondern andere bewerten.
Ansonsten sind wir wieder bei Jennys Narzismus-Link. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ötzalan schrieb:


> Wem willst du eigentlich was erzählen? Mir? Ich bin intolerant, wie du bemerkt hast! Du schreibst gern in der Deckungsrolle um andere zu vertreten, die selbst aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht in der Lage sind sich ordentlich zu äussern. Ich habe meine Meinung gesagt. Verklag mich! Wenn du mal eine hast, poste ich vielleicht auch mal ein "Bist selber eins!". Vielleicht...


Hm, was genau möchtest Du mir sagen?
Daß ich keine eigene Meinung habe?
So jedenfalls interpretiere ich das "wenn Du mal eine hast".



Ötzalan schrieb:


> Und nun erzähl mir, ich hätte mich "selfpwned", und dann nochmal ich bin ignorant und intolerant. Wer von uns beiden setzt sich mit der Materie auseinander und wer quatscht blos Worthülsen?


Hab ich "selfowned" gesagt? Käme mir nicht in den Sinn.
Nur wegen ein paar Fehlern ("... und dann nochmal ich _sei_ ..." oder "blos")... an sowas hänge ich mich nicht auf.
Die Frage übergehe ich einfach mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syriora (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> doch! nur weil du das nicht magst ist es nicht verboten.



Das hab ich auch nie gesagt, das es verboten ist, du reisst da ein wenig was aus dem Zusammenhang.

Es geht um die Begründung.
Es gibt keinen guten Grund zu sagen, ich achte nicht auf meine Rechtschreibung.
Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du möchtest, es gibt keine.

Faulheit ist und war nie eine Begründung und wird niemals eine sein, genauso wenig wie fehlende Motivation.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Aha, und? Deswegen darf man die Rechtschreibung missachten? Ganz sicher nicht.
> Eine Entschuldigung dafür ist keins der von dir genannten Argumente. Das ist reine Faulheit und sonst nichts.
> 
> Ich sitz auch auf der Arbeit und kann dennoch vernünftig schreiben, so dass mein Gegenüber mich versteht und mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Kommasetzung und Interpunktion.
> ...


dann gäbe es kein buffed forum mehr und man muss keine texte entschlüssen nur weil jemand alles klein schreibt. es sei den man ist intolerant. ich schreibe ordentlich, nur halt nicht mit gross- und kleinschreibung. ich muss beim antworten oft den text wieder in den hintergrund klicken und wenn ich jetzt noch auf gross- und kleinschreibung achte (ich will ja wenn dann auch keine fehler machen) brauche ich halt noch länger und ja es steckt also in dem sinne faulheit dahinter und weiter? das heisst noch lange nicht das ich meinem gegenüber keinen respekt zeige!
respekt ist auch wie man etwas schreibt und unser (nein ich nenne jetzt doch keinen namen) hebt sich über alle!


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Aha, seit Wochen mal ein anderes Thema als "Welche Skillung für Hunta?","marken farmen?","Wan WOTLK Relese?"....
> ....und Du möchtest, das wir gehen.
> Les´ DU doch einfach den thread nicht weiter. Gibt genug andere hier.
> 
> ...



noja zeig mir mal die 40 leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja das thema ist ja eigendlich schon alt und nach jeder seite werden die beiträge schlimmer


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> dann gäbe es kein buffed forum mehr und man muss keine texte entschlüssen nur weil jemand alles klein schreibt. es sei den man ist intolerant


Wenn diese Texte so wie deiner nur aus höchstens einer Zeile besteht nicht, da hast du recht. Wenn der Text allerdings länger wird, man nicht sonderlich auf die Zeichensetzung achtet und es vielleicht noch ein wenig wirr ist, dann wird es kompliziert... das hat nichts mit Intoleranz zu tun. Außerdem gibt es hier genug Leute, die auf ihre Rechtschreibung achten und meist sind das auch Leute, die sich wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftigen und nicht nur irgendwas Spammen wollen... *flöt*


----------



## Syriora (23. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> dann gäbe es kein buffed forum mehr und man muss keine texte entschlüssen nur weil jemand alles klein schreibt. es sei den man ist intolerant



Zeig mir, wo ich geschrieben habe, man muss Texte, die klein geschrieben sind, entschlüsseln. 
Bitte lesen und verstehen und nicht einfach irgendwas hinein interpretieren, was da gar nicht steht. 

Ich empfinde es als höflich, wenn jemand Groß- und Kleinschreibung nutzt, dass es ein Muss ist, habe ich
nirgendwo geschrieben ! 

Ich rede unter anderem von Texten, die nicht nur klein geschrieben sind, sondern zudem auch noch Rechtschreibfehler enthalten, so dass die Texte absolut nicht mehr entzifferbar sind.


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

naja ich schätze mal 10% der leute hier wenden die rechtschreibung mit all ihren sachen an

also auf dauer würde dieses forum unter gehen wen man 90% der leute die nicht schreiben können weil sie ja nicht schön und brav schreiben verbieten würde hier rein zuschreiben


----------



## Smoleface (23. September 2008)

In jedem zweitem Post höre ich das Wort "Legastheniker". Was für ein Problem haben die Leute genau? Bzw. möchte ich den Grund haben wieso sie dieses Problem haben. 

Grüsse

PS: Wer die Kokosnuss geklaut hat bekommt den Fahrplan.


----------



## BleaKill (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf liebe Leute. Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?



Definitiv nicht!


----------



## Eckhexaule (23. September 2008)

Also ich find´s nicht wirklich toll wenn ich einen Post 20x lesen muss um den Inhalt vielleicht dann zu verstehen.
Wenn Leute jedoch so schreiben dass man es versteht sind kleine Fehler auch zu verzeihen.


----------



## theduke666 (23. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noja zeig mir mal die 40 leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So schlimm garnicht.
Und nach 34 Seiten, größtenteils sachlicher Diskussion, den thread zu schliessen...
...naja, ich würde es dem Buffed-Team sogar zutrauen.


----------



## Ren_Taerar (23. September 2008)

Meine absoluten Favoriten sind immer noch die Verwechselung von seit und seid und das "tuten".
Als ob "tuten", an sich, nicht schon schön genug wäre, gibt es das mitlerweile auch mit "h".

Wer sich über sowas aber auch gern mal amüsiert, dem möchte ich 
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/...,332092,00.html 
ans Herz legen.

Bis neulich ...


----------



## Syriora (23. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> In jedem zweitem Post höre ich das Wort "Legastheniker". Was für ein Problem haben die Leute genau? Bzw. möchte ich den Grund haben wieso sie dieses Problem haben.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> PS: Wer die Kokosnuss geklaut hat bekommt den Fahrplan.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legasthenie 



> Unter der Legasthenie (altgr.: &#955;&#941;&#947;&#949;&#953;&#957; legein „sprechen“ [hier „lesen“, „schreiben“, „auslegen“] und &#7936;&#963;&#952;&#941;&#957;&#949;&#953;&#945; astheneia „Schwäche“; unfähig-sein-auszulegen, Lese-Rechtschreibstörung; Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche; Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwierigkeit; LRS) versteht man eine massive und lang andauernde Störung des Erwerbs der Schriftsprache. Die betroffenen Personen (Legastheniker) haben Probleme mit der Umsetzung der gesprochenen zur geschriebenen Sprache und umgekehrt. Als Ursache werden eine genetische Disposition, Probleme der auditiven und visuellen Wahrnehmungsverarbeitung, der Verarbeitung der Sprache und vor allem der Phonologie angenommen. Die Störung tritt isoliert und erwartungswidrig auf, d. h. die schriftsprachlichen Probleme entstehen, ohne dass es eine plausible Erklärung wie eine generelle Minderbegabung oder schlechte Beschulung gibt. Der Bundesverband Legasthenie und Dyskalkulie geht davon aus, dass in Deutschland 4% der Schüler von einer Legasthenie betroffen sind. Bei frühzeitiger Erkennung können die Probleme meist kompensiert werden; je später eine Therapie ansetzt, desto geringer sind in der Regel die Effekte.


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

@ böse healdruidin warum findest es höfflich wen man die grossschreibung benutzt?

ach ja kann dir leider nicht mit dem komischen doppel S die ihr deutschen habt dienen gibts in der schweiz net^^


----------



## Ötzalan (23. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> PM? Warum PM?
> Du sollst es nicht _mir_ erklären, sondern _uns_.
> 
> 
> ...



Warum ich das Gefühl hab ich müsste DIR das erklären? Weil ich das Gefühl hab du verstehst es nicht. Hart aber wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was es mit Mut zu tun hat? Für seine Meinung einzustehen hat immer was mit Mut zu tun. Das Wort was du dafür verwendest ist Intoleranz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Lage zu sein, selbst festzustellen wie viel Gewicht die eigene Aussage hat, ist durchaus ein Regelfall. Sonst würde ich es ja nicht machen. Du nennst das übrigens Arroganz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich verstehe das meiste von dir als Pfennigfuchserei und nicht als Meinung. Ergo hast du für mich nichts Meinungsäusserndes präsentiert. Du nennst das Ignoranz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast es nicht gesagt, war mehr ne lauhe Vermutung, was dein Diskussionsrahmen noch hergibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (23. September 2008)

Ok, und wie kann ein Tauber Mensch lesen und schreiben lernen?


----------



## Blumentau (23. September 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die verunstalltung unserer Sprache mit dem Hip-Hop-Kult angefangen hat.

Seit dem es Rap und Hip-Hop gibt, redet ein Großteil der Jugend mit einem Dialekt der aus betrunken und verschiedenen Fremdsprachen besteht. Die reden aber halt nicht nur in ihrer Freizeit so, sondern immer. In der Schule. bei der Arbeit usw. Und dann wird halt auch so geschrieben wie man spricht. ist ja auch viel besser aba anstat aber zu schreiben. Da spart man dann ja einen Buchstaben. 

Es ist kein Wunder das wir leider bei der PISA immer schlecht abschneiden. Der großteil der Jugend ist leider schon von diesem Phenomän befallen.

Ich bin auch nicht der Beste was Rechtschreibung angeht und mache auch meine Fehler, aber was die meisten mit unserer Sprache machen gleicht schon fast einer Sprach-Vergewaltigung.


ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel spaß 

lg


----------



## ?!?! (23. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Was es mit Mut zu tun hat? Für seine Meinung einzustehen hat immer was mit Mut zu tun. Das Wort was du dafür verwendest ist Intoleranz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In einem öffentlichen Forum unter einem Nickname deine Meinung zu vertreten nennst du mutig? Ich glaube nicht, Tim...


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Ok, und wie kann ein Tauber Mensch lesen und schreiben lernen?


Dafür gibt es Logopäden. Spezialisten, die sich mit dem Gebiet auskenne. Außerdem kann ein tauber Mensch sehr gut sehen... sie können ja auch die Zeichensprache erlernen. Ich sehe das Problem da nicht...


----------



## Metadron72 (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Worte werden abgekürzt wie z.B. Hammer = Hamma



das war nu aber nen blödes beispiel...früher ham die omas und opis bestimmt auch theater bei "geil" gemacht

und nein, es stört mich nicht solang es in nem forum ist und man versteht worums geht...
bei ner bewerbung wird das dann schon anders aussehen, oder wenn nicht die konsequenzen haben, die sowas halt hat .-)

ja, manche sind nicht zu verstehen, das ist dann schade. auf der anderen seite kenne ich auch genug die ganz ganz tolle grammatikalische ergüsse von sich geben die aber (bis auf das es sich schön anhört) völlig sinnfrei sind


----------



## Ötzalan (23. September 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> In einem öffentlichen Forum unter einem Nickname deine Meinung zu vertreten nennst du mutig? Ich glaube nicht, Tim...



Seine Meinung zu vertreten unter welchem Namen auch immer und wo auch immer hat etwas mit Mut zu tun. Hat auch die Geschichte bewiesen, wenn du dafür Erläuterungen brauchst oder historische Hinweise -> PM oder Schulbank Al!


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Blumentau schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die verunstalltung unserer Sprache mit dem Hip-Hop-Kult angefangen hat.
> 
> Seit dem es Rap und Hip-Hop gibt, redet ein Großteil der Jugend mit einem Dialekt der aus betrunken und verschiedenen Fremdsprachen besteht. Die reden aber halt nicht nur in ihrer Freizeit so, sondern immer. In der Schule. bei der Arbeit usw. Und dann wird halt auch so geschrieben wie man spricht. ist ja auch viel besser aba anstat aber zu schreiben. Da spart man dann ja einen Buchstaben.



das ist geil. sorry, aber .. *wegschmeiss*

mit sowas diqualifiziert man sich selbst.


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Warum ich das Gefühl hab ich müsste DIR das erklären? Weil ich das Gefühl hab du verstehst es nicht. Hart aber wahr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Woher kommt das Gefühl? 
Ich meine... ich beherzige die deutsche Rechtschreibung, schaue, daß die Grammatik auch einigermaßen stimmt und hier und da steht auch ein großer Buchstabe an der richtigen Stelle.
Was genau vermittelt Dir also das Gefühl, Du müßtest es explizit mir erklären?



Ötzalan schrieb:


> Was es mit Mut zu tun hat? Für seine Meinung einzustehen hat immer was mit Mut zu tun. Das Wort was du dafür verwendest ist Intoleranz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, das sind 2 Begriffe mit unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen.
Es wäre also mutiger Dir eine PM zu schreiben, statt Dich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit zu fragen?
Richtig interpretiert?



Ötzalan schrieb:


> In der Lage zu sein, selbst festzustellen wie viel Gewicht die eigene Aussage hat, ist durchaus ein Regelfall. Sonst würde ich es ja nicht machen. Du nennst das übrigens Arroganz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm. Du meinst also, daß alles was Du tust die Regel ist?
Da hast Du mal recht: Das nenne ich arrogant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ötzalan schrieb:


> Ja ich verstehe das meiste von dir als Pfennigfuchserei und nicht als Meinung. Ergo hast du für mich nichts Meinungsäusserndes präsentiert. Du nennst das Ignoranz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das trifft mich zutiefst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du hast dann allem Anschein nach nicht verstanden, was ich mit dem was ich äußere ausdrücken möchte.
Aber Du schränst es auf der einen Seite ein mit "das meiste" - was bedeutet, daß es nicht restlos alles umfaßt.
Im nächsten Satz schreibst Du dann "nichts".
Das paßt nicht ganz zusammen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das* ist Pfennigfuchserei. 
Und ich bin noch gar nicht richtig warm. Ich hatte heute auch erst eineen Kaffee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syriora (23. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ böse healdruidin warum findest es höfflich wen man die grossschreibung benutzt?
> 
> ach ja kann dir leider nicht mit dem komischen doppel S die ihr deutschen habt dienen gibts in der schweiz net^^



Weil es das Lesen einfacher macht, wenn Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet werden. 
Gerade, wie vor mir schon jemand sagte, bei längeren Texten. 

Und ss wäre ja eigentlich nach der neuen Rechtschreibung auch richtig, aber ich häng da ein wenig an der alten Rechtschreibung, hab die noch gelernt, damals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dalmus: 
Ich mag dein Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich bring dir gleich nen Kaffee mit, geh mir nun erstmal selber einen holen^^


----------



## Metadron72 (23. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und ich bin noch gar nicht richtig warm. Ich hatte heute auch erst eineen Kaffee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wartet bitte kurz, ich hol mir auch einen ...
..
..
..
so, weiter bitte *sich zurücklehnt*


----------



## Decosia (23. September 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Ich bin in einer Realschule als Elternvertreter tätig,wenn ihr wüsstet wie hoch der Anteil von annerkannten Leghasthenikern ist, wäret ihr wahrscheinlich erschrocken. Ich will hier nicht diese boa,alda usw Entschuldigen, aber um Vorsicht bitten wenn mal einer mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuss steht. Es könnte sich um einen Leghastheniker handeln.
> Grüsse



Le|gas|the|ni|ker

SCNR

Ansonsten zum Thema:

IG toleriere ich Wegfall von Gross- und Kleinschreibung und auch (sinnvolle) Abkürzungen, vor allem wenn man mitten in Aktion ist. Auch offensichtliche Vertipper in Forenposts stören mich nicht, da leiste ich mir selber einige :-(.

Was mir aufstösst ist dieses penetrante falsch schreiben von Worten (oft im selben Satz in mehreren Varianten) und dann auch noch der Stolz darauf bzw. angepisst sein wenn man dezent darauf hingewiesen wird. Sachen wie der zitierte Ha*c*ken, der Standar*t* etc. gibt es ja zu Dutzenden.

Über meinen Tisch geht die eine oder andere Bewerbung und ich habe mit Erschrecken festgestellt dass dieses Unfähigkeit richtige (und sinnvolle, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema) Texte zu verfassen stark zugenommen hat. Und: es ist keine Frage des Bildungsabschluss - es gibt Hauptschüler die saubere Texte verfassen und Leute mit Unidiplom bei denen man sich am Kopf kratzt...

Le|gas|the|ni|ker? daran glaube ich nicht. Sicher die gibt es. Aber in den meisten Fällen ist dass ist eine billige Ausrede der ELTERN die ihre eigene Unfähigkeit den Nachwuchs richtig zu erziehen auf ein Krankheitsbild schieben. Ist genauso wie das beliebte ADS. Nein mein Kind ist nicht schlecht erzogen oder hat Probleme - nein das Kind ist krank. Und wird notfalls mit Medikamenten ruhig gestellt. Nur keine eigenen Defizite eingestehen.

Es wird meiner Meinung nach einfach zu wenig gelesen dieser Tage. Ich habe schon des öfteren in Wohnungen von Freundinnen meiner Tochter (7. Klasse Gymnasium) Regale voller DVD/Videos gesehen, kaum Bücher und im Extremfall KEIN EINZIGES Buch.

Naja, soll mir recht sein. Habe ich doch noch eine Chance weiter im Beruf zu bleiben (bin 43), wenn der Nachwuchs sich so unfähig zeigt etwas gegen seine Schwächen zu tun, bzw. die aus falschem Stolz auch noch kultiviert.


----------



## Ötzalan (23. September 2008)

Edith sagt:

Nach erneutem Durchlesen erinnerte mich unser Verhalten an 2 Bergziegen im Reviergefecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist irgendwie nicht Ergebnisorientiert und dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen.


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

Decosia schrieb:


> Le|gas|the|ni|ker? daran glaube ich nicht. Sicher die gibt es. Aber in den meisten Fällen ist dass ist eine billige Ausrede der ELTERN die ihre eigene Unfähigkeit den Nachwuchs richtig zu erziehen auf ein Krankheitsbild schieben. Ist genauso wie das beliebte ADS. Nein mein Kind ist nicht schlecht erzogen oder hat Probleme - nein das Kind ist krank. Und wird notfalls mit Medikamenten ruhig gestellt. Nur keine eigenen Defizite eingestehen.
> 
> Es wird meiner Meinung nach einfach zu wenig gelesen dieser Tage. Ich habe schon des öfteren in Wohnungen von Freundinnen meiner Tochter (7. Klasse Gymnasium) Regale voller DVD/Videos gesehen, kaum Bücher und im Extremfall KEIN EINZIGES Buch.
> 
> Naja, soll mir recht sein. Habe ich doch noch eine Chance weiter im Beruf zu bleiben (bin 43), wenn der Nachwuchs sich so unfähig zeigt etwas gegen seine Schwächen zu tun, bzw. die aus falschem Stolz auch noch kultiviert.


Mutige Aussage, aber ich muss dir in vielen Punkten recht geben. Ich kenne Eltern, die ihr Kind vor den TV abschieben, sich nicht darum kümmern und teilweise sogar noch verbieten, dass es rausgeht um mit Freunden zu spielen ("Nicht der richtige Umgang","zu gefährlich","Ihr macht eh nur Mist") und es dann mit Tabletten vollstopfen, weil es ja ADS hat. Ein wenig Zuneigung und Sport würden da wahrscheinlich weit mehr helfen.

Ich denke auch, dass viele Eltern die Legasthenie ihrer Kinder als Ausrede nutzen um nichts daran ändern zu müssen. Ich bezweifle nicht, dass es Kinder gibt, die es mit der Rechtschreibung und mit dem Lesen ein wenig schwerer haben als andere Kinder, aber ich glaube auch, dass man als Elternteil viel daran ändern kann, wenn man regelmäßig mit den Kindern übt, mit ihnen Geschichten ließt und derlei Dinge. Das ganze ein wenig spielerisch verpacken, damit es nicht zum Zwang ausartet und im Notfall einen Logopäden hinzuziehen. Aber meist hört man von Eltern nur "Ich kann ja nichts dafür, er ist krank" und daran geändert wird nichts.

P.S.: Ich erkläre Dalmus zum Sieger... könnt ihr jetzt mit eurem "Ich bin aba viel intelenter als duuuu" aufhören? Danke...


----------



## zhorin (23. September 2008)

@Decosia 
Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen.

In WoW hatte ich zuletzt immer den Eindruck das 80% aller Spieler eine Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche haben.
Was man da lesen darf ist echt zum verzweifeln - alles klein schreiben ist okay - auch Abkürzungen aber sowas wie Zitat:" wolte nur mall sagen das ich 3 tage nicht on komme will elter besuchen " zu lesen ( auf die Rechtschreibung bezogen )  ist leider mitlerweile schon die traurige Realität ...


----------



## Siu (23. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> In jedem zweitem Post höre ich das Wort "Legastheniker". Was für ein Problem haben die Leute genau? Bzw. möchte ich den Grund haben wieso sie dieses Problem haben.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> PS: Wer die Kokosnuss geklaut hat bekommt den Fahrplan.




"Ich bien Lekassteniger", ist die neue Ausrede für Leute, die wegen ihrer verdammt miesen Rechtschreibung geflamt werden. Davon sind 95% überhaupt gar keine Legastheniker, sondern sind schlichtweg zu faul um gescheit zu schreiben um bei anderen Mitlesern das Augenkrebs Risiko zu mindern. Zumal man teilweise die Leute gar nicht erkennen kann, weil sie sich ziemlich bemühen vernünftig zu schreiben und nicht jedes Wort falsch schreiben, sondern je nach Fortschritt einzelne Buchstaben vertauschen oder hier und da kleine Fehler machen. Aber kein Buchstaben-Bombardement durchführen und die Wörter in ihre Bestandteile zerlegen..

Und das Zitat oben weiter von wegen die Hopper wären schuld, ist auch Bullshit. Die Leute werden halt immer fauler und kritzeln irgendwas dahin ohne die Lesbarkeit zu kontrollieren. Das liegt aber wohl kaum an den WoW-Spielern, sind halt auch eine Menge Kinder dabei (flamt mich bitte, dass ich wieder Kinder erwähne), ob es wirklich Kinder sind - Altersbedingt - oder geistige Kinder, ist euch überlassen.


----------



## Evilslyn (23. September 2008)

Sprache ist eine bestimmte Aneinanderreihung von lauten, die genutzt wird sich untereinander zu verständigen.

Sprache ist eine sich ständig dem Wandel unterworfene Komunikationsform.

Sprache wird sich immer Wandeln, tut sie dies nicht mehr, ist sie tot.

Natürlich sollte nicht jeder Rechtschreibfehler ohne Ende machen und die Wort adabsurdum verändern, bis keiner mehr weis was gemeint ist.
Allerdings, wenn jemand Hamma statt Hammer, Mucke statt Musik, oder Roxxorn statt rocken (sehr gut sein), schreibt finde ich das nicht wirklich schlimm.
Und mit 32 zu glauben man müsse am Puls der Zeit sein und alles noch verstehen ist anmaßend.

Die meisten Kult- und Szeneausdrücke werden an unseren Schulen begründet. Und mit 32, es tut mir leid, aber da bist du schon zu alt, um wirklich mitten im Geschehen zu sein.
Ich bin auch kein Schüler mehr und verstehe auch nicht alles was sich so in der Sprachentwicklung abspielt; ABER wir leben in einer mehr und mehr multikulturellen Gesellschaft.
Wir haben Politiker die überlegen an deutschen Schulen türkisch zu unterrichten. Sollten sie sich nicht fragen ob man auch Hiphopslang Unterricht anbietet.?

Jede Szene hat ihre Sprache, und diese sollte Szenenintern auch geduldet werden, allerding sollte der offizelle Teil in der "Originalsprache" durchgeführt werden.
So lange die generelle Volksverdummung im Fernsehn weitergeht, solange die Mehrheit der deutschen sich mehr für die letzte Brustop von Promi XY interessieren als für die Entwicklung ihrer Kinder,
solange wird das "elende rumgegimpe" in Foren wohl kein Ende nehmen.


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

zhorin schrieb:


> " wolte nur mall sagen das ich 3 tage nicht on komme will elter besuchen "



man habt ihr sorgen. die info ist angekommen, wo ist das problem? dass sich jemand nicht an die regeln hält? und?


----------



## theduke666 (23. September 2008)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Und mit 32, es tut mir leid, aber da bist du schon zu alt, um wirklich mitten im Geschehen zu sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Definiere: Geschehen.
:popcorn:


----------



## Decosia (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> man habt ihr sorgen. die info ist angekommen, wo ist das problem? dass sich jemand nicht an die regeln hält? und?



Und? Wo ist dein Problem damit dass andere ein Problem haben? Katze? Schwanz?


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du das falsch interpretiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das stimmt wohl.
Wir sprechen/schreiben beide die gleiche Sprache und doch scheinen wir uns einfach nicht zu verstehen.
Ist das nicht irgendwie interessant? Gerade unter dem Aspekt der Diskussion, die gerade im Gange ist?
Es zeigt, daß es durchaus auch vorkommt, daß es nicht immer an Rechtschreibung und Grammatik liegt, wenn sich 2 Menschen einfach nicht miteinander verständigen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ötzalan schrieb:


> Und mit keiner Silbe habe ich verlauten lassen das Das was ich tue die Regel ist, nur das Ich mir darüber bewusst bin was ich mache und DAS ist die Regel. Aber da du ja gerne alles erklärt haben möchtest, mach ich das hiermit nur für dich. Das du es jetzt verstehst setze ich nicht vorraus, also setz dich nicht unter Druck.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verzeih mir... ich kann nicht anders... www.dasdass.de. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ötzalan schrieb:


> Und zu Deinem letzten Absatz muss ich dir aus vollem Herzen sagen, nutze dein Wissen um bessere Artikulation, wenn du es hast.


Wobei wir uns irgendwie wieder im Kreise drehen. Round and round and round it goes...
Ein solcher Tipp impliziert, daß ich dieses Wissen bisher nicht nutzen würde.
"wenn du es hast" kann man in dem Zusammenhang ebenfalls nicht fehlinterpretieren.
Muß ich da mehr zu schreiben?
Nein, ich glaube das muß ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ötzalan schrieb:


> Hatte bereits einen schwarzen Tee und bin langsam im kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ob es daran liegen mag?
Gibt es möglicherweise deswegen die Verständnisprobleme zwischen uns?
Ich werde mehr auf Teetrinker in meiner Umgebung achten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Doppelpost - die Forensoftware machts möglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf liebe Leute. Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?



(Echte Legastheniker, die nichts für ihre Veranlagung können, seien von allen folgenden Aussagen ausgenommen.)

Ganz sicher nicht. Das fehlende Bemühen um zumindest einigermaßen korrekten Sprachgebrauch ist ein Zeichen von mangelnder Höflichkeit gegenüber denen, die sich das Geschreibsel durchlesen und bisweilen erst einmal ins Deutsche übersetzen müssen. Rechtschreibregeln sind schließlich weder Repressalie noch Willkür, sondern ein probates Mittel, die Verständigung zu erleichtern.

Ich halte es außerdem für eine Form der Ignoranz gegenüber unserer Kultur und dem Umgang mit ihr. Das allerdings ist ein Phänomen, das sich in allen Bereichen durch die gesamte Gesellschaft zieht. Dies resultiert sicherlich zum Teil aus dem Dritten Reich/Zweiten Weltkrieg und dem daraus resultierenden verkrampften Umgang mit den Besonderheiten, die Deutschland zu bieten hat. Wenn sich eine ganze Gesellschaft nicht mehr traut, sich zu ihrem kulturellen Erbe zu bekennen, bleibt es nicht aus, dass die jüngere Generation den Umgang damit nicht mehr lernt oder für nicht so wichtig hält.

Und dann tummeln sich hier sicherlich auch noch diejenigen, die ohnehin nur das eigene Ego im Sinn haben und denen es schnurz ist, was andere denken, auch wenn diese ihr Missfallen deutlich artikulieren. Solche Menschen wird es immer geben, schon rein evolutionsbedingt. Teilweise sind aber auch hier gesellschaftliche Ursachen auszumachen.

Die ernüchternde Antwort lautet also wohl: Wir können dies hier wohl diskutieren, aber ich glaube nicht, dass dies an der Tatsache als solcher etwas ändern wird. Vielleicht in ein paar Einzelfällen. Das Problem liegt ein wenig tiefer, als wir hier graben können. Ergo: Wer dieses Forum nutzt, wird wohl damit leben müssen. Wobei ich darum bitten möchte, dass niemand, der auch weiterhin keinerlei Bemühen um korrekte Rechtschreibung zeigt, diese Aussage als Rechtfertigung seines Verhaltens heranzuziehen versucht. Ich versuche hier nur, pragmatisch zu argumentieren, nicht, die fehlende Höflichkeit in irgendeiner Form gutzuheißen.


----------



## Tuminix (23. September 2008)

Einige Wow-Spieler sind halt so kluk! SO K L U K!!  Sind so weise, dass die KLUKHEIT mit dem ELKAWEH transportiert werden muss, aber normal alta... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/lach*


----------



## Hubautz (23. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, würde mich auch interessieren...

Ich bin etwas älter als 32 und bilde mir ein "mitten im Geschehen" zu sein. Mag sein , dass ich mich irre, lasse mich gerne belehren.


----------



## prontopronto (23. September 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> (Echte Legastheniker, die nichts für ihre Veranlagung können, seien von allen folgenden Aussagen ausgenommen.)
> 
> Ganz sicher nicht. Das fehlende Bemühen um zumindest einigermaßen korrekten Sprachgebrauch ist ein Zeichen von mangelnder Höflichkeit gegenüber denen, die sich das Geschreibsel durchlesen und bisweilen erst einmal ins Deutsche übersetzen müssen. Rechtschreibregeln sind schließlich weder Repressalie noch Willkür, sondern ein probates Mittel, die Verständigung zu erleichtern.
> 
> ...



lol alta!! das verstet keiner nichma dein homie was du da fürn gaytext gesülzt hast alta!
wat interssiert mich den die rechtschreibung heir bin ich inna schule oder was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so ersma handelchat spamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ja, würde mich auch interessieren...
> 
> Ich bin etwas älter als 32 und bilde mir ein "mitten im Geschehen" zu sein. Mag sein , dass ich mich irre, lasse mich gerne belehren.


Ich frag mich, wo die Grenze ist... erst mit 32 oder schon ein wenig früher? Würde gern wissen, ob es mir noch möglich ist mitten im Geschehen zu sein und wenn ja, wie viel Zeit mir dazu noch bleibt.

Naja, schon traurig, dass man nun schon als Greis behandelt wird, wenn man über 30 ist und auf halbwegs korrekte Rechtschreibung wert legt...


----------



## Hubautz (23. September 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> lol alta!! das verstet keiner nichma dein homie was du da fürn gaytext gesülzt hast alta!
> wat interssiert mich den die rechtschreibung heir bin ich inna schule oder was ?
> 
> 
> ...



Das war aber jetzt nicht ernst gemeint oder? ODER ???


----------



## Sn0wm4n (23. September 2008)

Schlechte Ausdrucksweise gab es schon immer, ich verweise mal auf meine Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es hat ein bischen was mit Dummheit und sehr viel mit Faulheit zu tun.


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Naja, schon traurig, dass man nun schon als Greis behandelt wird, wenn man über 30 ist und auf halbwegs korrekte Rechtschreibung wert legt...



ich denke dass das nichts mit dem alter zu tun hat, sondern mit dem beharren auf regeln. das haben wir schon immer so gemacht. in meiner jugend. und so weiter ... 

damit kommt die jugend nicht klar. dann gehört man nicht mehr dazu. und nichts anderes kommt hier von den rechtschreibfans.


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ja, würde mich auch interessieren...
> 
> Ich bin etwas älter als 32 und bilde mir ein "mitten im Geschehen" zu sein. Mag sein , dass ich mich irre, lasse mich gerne belehren.


Ich schliesse mich an.
Ich... ich... ich bin nicht ALT.
Ich bin doch noch mitten im Geschehen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (23. September 2008)

Ob Tee oder Kaffee. Auf Dauer erhöht es den Blutdruck.

Zugegeben: Wir legen uns sehr ins Zeug den anderen mindestens so zu interpretieren, dass es möglichst weit neben dem liegt, was tatsächlich gemeint war. ABER: Wir schreiben die Fehlinterpretation korrekt aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch empfinde ich einen solchen Schriftwechsel angenehm und (jetzt nicht provokativ interpretieren) amüsant.

Allerdings habe ich meinen Post etwas weiter oben editieren können und 2 Mal Korrektur gelesen plus 8 Minuten um dann ein Vollzitat von dem Ursprungspost zu bekommen.^^

Deine Bearbeitungszeit ist allerdings sehr... überlegt. Das zeugt zumindest von gutem Willen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (23. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich an.
> Ich... ich... ich bin nicht ALT.
> Ich bin doch noch mitten im Geschehen, oder?
> 
> ...


Wenn nicht: "Zivi schieb mich da rüber, wo das Geschehen ist!" hehe


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Zu unserer Zeit hätte man sich so etwas nicht erlaubt.
Es gab nämlich ken Internet, für den Otto Normal Verbraucher...................^^


----------



## Suki2000 (23. September 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> lol alta!! das verstet keiner nichma dein homie was du da fürn gaytext gesülzt hast alta!
> wat interssiert mich den die rechtschreibung heir bin ich inna schule oder was ?
> 
> 
> ...




Lol!! ö_ö

Ich stimme mal denn Post zu. Naja ok wenn ich schnell schreibe verschreib ich mich gern mal aber was solls passiert jeden mal^^

2. Leute lasst es eure Möchtegern Gangster und Gossensprache bei euch bzw eure Rechtschreibung das geht mir  tierrisch aufen Sender. Ich schüttel nach  3 1/2 langsam denn Kopf was für (auf gut Deutsch) "Idioten" überhaupt WoW zocken^^ . Bei euch ham die Eltern in allen versagt. Und ganz erlich wenn ich sows Lesen muss so jemand würde ich net mal nen Job anbieten^^

MFG Suki

P.s: Rechtschreibfehler vorbehalten ;P*naja sry kenn nur die alte und nicht die neue^^*


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Dennoch empfinde ich einen solchen Schriftwechsel angenehm und (jetzt nicht provokativ interpretieren) amüsant.


Da haben wir was gemeinsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tee- Und Kaffeetrinker sind wohl doch nicht so unterschiedlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ötzalan schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich meinen Post etwas weiter oben editieren können und 2 Mal Korrektur gelesen plus 8 Minuten um dann ein Vollzitat von dem Ursprungspost zu bekommen.^^
> 
> Deine Bearbeitungszeit ist allerdings sehr... überlegt. Das zeugt zumindest von gutem Willen!
> 
> ...


Hey, ich bin auf der Arbeit.
Da wird man beim Schreiben auch manchmal gestört und kann seine Posts oft nicht immer an einem Stück schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tatsächlich kam doch während der Diskussion das Argument, daß viele von der Arbeit aus schreiben und deswegen häufig Rechtschreibung zur reinen Nebensache wird?
Ich befürchte das Argument kann ich nicht gelten lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Hubautz schrieb:


> Wenn nicht: "Zivi schieb mich da rüber, wo das Geschehen ist!" hehe


Wo kommen wir denn da hin?
Gebt mir gefälligst den verdammten _Link_ zum Geschehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (23. September 2008)

Es geht doch gar nicht so explizit um hundertprozentige Rechtschreibung. Die beherrschen nach diversen Reformen wirklich nur noch die wenigsten. Es geht doch vielmehr darum, Texte – von denen man ja wünscht, dass sie gelesen werden – einigermaßen verständlich zu gestalten.

Und was Jugendsprache als sich irgendwann etablierenden Wortschatz angeht: Mag ja sein und ist alles schon passiert aber ich bezweifle, dass in 20 Jahren „Lol Alda, dei Muda klaut bei Kik“ im Duden stehen wird.


----------



## Aceton (23. September 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> 2. Leute lasst es eure Möchtegern Gangster und Gossensprache bei euch bzw eure Rechtschreibung das geht mir  tierrisch aufen Sender. Ich schüttel nach  3 1/2 langsam denn Kopf was für (auf gut Deutsch) "Idioten" überhaupt WoW zocken^^ . Bei euch ham die Eltern in allen versagt. Und ganz erlich wenn ich sows Lesen muss so jemand würde ich net mal nen Job anbieten^^




glaubst du das interessiert die leute die du da ansprichst?

nein...! niemand wird jetzt denken"uh..eigentlich hat er ja recht...jetzt hör ich auf.."

zureden hilft da nicht mehr viel..!


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht so explizit um hundertprozentige Rechtschreibung. Die beherrschen nach diversen Reformen wirklich nur noch die wenigsten. Es geht doch vielmehr darum, Texte – von denen man ja wünscht, dass sie gelesen werden – einigermaßen verständlich zu gestalten.
> 
> Und was Jugendsprache als sich irgendwann etablierenden Wortschatz angeht: Mag ja sein und ist alles schon passiert aber ich bezweifle, dass in 20 Jahren „Lol Alda, dei Muda klaut bei Kik“ im Duden stehen wird.



gerade in ner signatur gefunden:

"Mir, der ich selten selbst geschrieben, was ich zum Druck beförderte und, weil ich diktierte, mich dazu verschiedener Hände bedienen mußte, war die konsequente Rechtschreibung immer ziemlich gleichgültig. Wie dieses oder jenes Wort geschrieben wird, darauf kommt es doch eigentlich nicht an, sondern darauf, daß die Leser verstehen, was man damit sagen wollte." Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

und wenn sich die alda-freunde verstehen, wieso sollen sie nicht so schreiben?


----------



## S.A. (23. September 2008)

Ich glaube das is einfach ne art trend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte.....................^^


----------



## Mikayla (23. September 2008)

mal ganz abgesehen von rechtschreibung in einem chatkanal (merkt ihr was, ich schreibe alles klein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder einem öffentlichen forum. mir stellt sich die frage, wie die rotzlöffel denn durch den schulalltag kommen oder wie die damen und herren sich denn ihre zukunft vorstellen... und kommt mir nicht mit vielleicht legastheniker oder solchem schwachsinn! wahrscheinlich ist die nächste ausrede er/sie hatte eine schlechte kindheit und ist mit dem linken bein aufgestanden!

ich meine denkt mal an pisa - was für eine peinliche nummer -, denkt mal daran, dass die jugend von heute die zukunft des landes, in dem wir alle leben und arbeiten, sind. da kann einem nur ganz mulmig werden. aber am allergeilsten finde ich ja diejenigen (deutschen) jugendlichen, die sich ich vermute mal aus angeblicher coolheit die sprache von immigranten-jugendlichen zu eigen machen. alter schwede, dabei tickt es bei mir aber völlig aus!


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> ich denke dass das nichts mit dem alter zu tun hat, sondern mit dem beharren auf regeln. das haben wir schon immer so gemacht. in meiner jugend. und so weiter ...
> 
> damit kommt die jugend nicht klar. dann gehört man nicht mehr dazu. und nichts anderes kommt hier von den rechtschreibfans.


Die wenigsten hier sind Rechtschreibfanatiker, sondern wünschen sich nur, dass man verständlich schreibt. Das hat denke ich recht wenig mit einem beharren auf Regeln zu tun... das leben besteht aus weit mehr als nur Rechtschreibung. Ich finde es einfach Schade, dass viele Leute sich nicht mal eine Minute zeit nehmen um ihren Post zu verfassen. Meiner Meinung nach zeigt es einfach, dass das Thema über das man momentan redet der Person eigentlich total egal ist, denn wenn es einem wichtig ist, dass seine Meinung gelesen und verstanden wird, dann macht man sich auch die Arbeit sie verständlich zu vermitteln.


> und wenn sich die alda-freunde verstehen, wieso sollen sie nicht so schreiben?


Wenn er mit seinen Freunden so redet ist mir das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schnurz, allerdings sollte man hier im öffentlichen Rahmen doch so schreiben, dass es die breite masse versteht, oder? Bei dem Zitat ist das "daß die Leser verstehen, was man damit sagen wollte" der wichtige Part und der wird von vielen eben nichtmal eingehalten.


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Mikayla schrieb:


> alter schwede, dabei tickt es bei mir aber völlig aus!



was würden deine urgrosseltern dazu sagen? "diese ausdrucksweise ... was soll nur aus ihm werden?"


----------



## Suki2000 (23. September 2008)

Aceton schrieb:


> glaubst du das interessiert die leute die du da ansprichst?
> 
> nein...! niemand wird jetzt denken"uh..eigentlich hat er ja recht...jetzt hör ich auf.."
> 
> zureden hilft da nicht mehr viel..!



Lol das hab ich damit auch net gemeint du hast denn Sinn net verstanden. So ich erklärs mal so es nervt einfach derbst wenn dich wer anschreibt mit " ey alda kannste mal"(landen meisst gleich bei mir auf ignor). Sry aber wenn dann kann man mindest ein bissel Ziviliesierter schreiben(wers pingelig findet net mein problem). In Rl können die das von mir aus machen damit machen sie sich die dinge selbst kaputt aber pls net in WoW^^

MFG Suki


P.s: Ich hab nur ein Problem mit der art wie die Leute einen anschreiben!!!


----------



## Kujon (23. September 2008)

naja, solange ich den sinn des text beim einmaligen durchlesen verstehe, kann ich darüber hinweg schauen - denn schliesslich hat es nicht jeder so gelernt, wie ich es einst lernen durfte(!). wirds unleserlich, oder ich wäre gezwungen, den satz ein zweites mal zu lesen, gebe ich auf und lese nicht mehr weiter - für sowas ist mir meine zeit zu kostbar...und es müsste ja eigentlich der wille des schreiberlings sein, dass er verstanden wird

was mich viel mehr stört, ist diese neumodische wow-sprache, die geschrieben UND genauso ausgesprochen wird - aber mal ehrlich: das sind keine wörter, die gab es nie und wird es auch nie geben. hier ein paar beispiele:

- imba (wird in jedem zusammenhang verwendet, aber die eigentliche aussage dieses begriffs ist anscheinend den wenigsten bekannt)
- rofl (wenn ich das im ts höre, krieg ich muffensausen)
- omg (im ts dann so ausgesprochen: oooooo äääämmm geeeee)...fürchterlich...ich glaube als ich 6 monate alt war, habe ich auchmal so gesprochen...
- wb (im ts: weeee beeee)...leute: das wort gibts so nicht! ein hallo oder welcome back braucht nicht mehr zeit zum aussprechen.
- lol (im ts: älll oohhh älll, oder einfach nur lol ausgesprochen - leute...habt ihr das lachen verlernt?)
- wtf (im ts: weee teeee äffff - hey, das ist die abkürzung für what the fu... - habt ihr einen zensurfilter auf der zunge, oder wollt ihr mir wirklich weissmachen, dass ihr solche worte nicht in den mund nehmt?? lasst es raus, mutti hörts ja nicht...bei den meisten zumindest^^)


könnte noch zig weitere beispiele machen, aber dazu fehlt mir grad die zeit. ich will nur eines noch sagen:

*hört auf mit dem mist, ihr werdet das nie mehr los und auch in eurer nicht-wow-freizeit so sprechen - wundert euch nicht, wenn ihr euch plötzlich in einer weissen jacke, hinten schön verschnürt wiederfindet! mit glück spielt dann der liebe herr doktor auch wow, aber wenn nicht...hmm...die gummizellen sind zwar bequem, aber soviel ich weiss, haben die kein pc und kein fenster drin... *


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Lol!! ö_ö
> 
> Ich stimme mal de*m* Post zu. Naja ok wenn ich schnell schreibe verschreib ich mich gern mal aber was solls passiert jede*m* mal^^
> 
> ...



Würdest du dir selber einen Job anbieten ??
(Deine Fehler sind ALLE nach beiden Rechtschreibungen falsch)

Grüße, Hans


----------



## Aceton (23. September 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Lol das hab ich damit auch net gemeint du hast denn Sinn net verstanden. So ich erklärs mal so es nervt einfach derbst wenn dich wer anschreibt mit " ey alda kannste mal"(landen meisst gleich bei mir auf ignor). Sry aber wenn dann kann man mindest ein bissel Ziviliesierter schreiben(wers pingelig findet net mein problem). In Rl können die das von mir aus machen damit machen sie sich die dinge selbst kaputt aber pls net in WoW^^
> 
> MFG Suki
> 
> ...




jau und so wie du es machst machst du es richtig...kommunikation direkt verweigern...
mehr hab ich oben auch nicht geschrieben...zureden hilft nicht mehr viel...
deine methode klingt sehr gut würd ich behaupten...


----------



## Thesahne (23. September 2008)

Oh man, meine rechtschreibung is zwar auch nich die beste (jaa jetz flamt mich schon zu leute =P) aber wenn leute sowas wie "altah deine muttah total dumm voll krass ey" könnt ich durchdrehen^^ Ich habs mir angewöhnt z.b. beim ist das T wegzulassen oder alles klein zu schreiben, aber das is zeitbedingt so^^ hab keine lust immer 5 minuten pro post am schreiben zu hängen weil ich lieber posts lese... =P  Aber manchmal frag ich mich echt wer die bessere rechtschreibung hat... die spieler oder die goldspammer... -.-


----------



## Mikayla (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> was würden deine urgrosseltern dazu sagen? "diese ausdrucksweise ... was soll nur aus ihm werden?"



da kannste mal sehen, wie weit das ganze schon ist und "was aus mir geworden ist".


----------



## Suki2000 (23. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Würdest du dir selber einen Job anbieten ??
> (Deine Fehler sind ALLE nach beiden Rechtschreibungen falsch)
> 
> Grüße, Hans



WoW Gz falls du Lesen kannst ^^ Ich kenn die alte und wenn du meinst "jahah ich kann sie" muss man sie können? 

Nein mal so gefragt wer kann die neuen PERFEKT? hmmm? Ah kaum einer und wieso weil viele die alte kennen. Ich sag mal so ich schreib mindest Deutlich ob es stimmt oder nicht is mir sowas von egal wenn du jedne darauf hin weisen musst naja HF^^(wers nötig hat).


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Die wenigsten hier sind Rechtschreibfanatiker, sondern wünschen sich nur, dass man verständlich schreibt. Das hat denke ich recht wenig mit einem beharren auf Regeln zu tun... das leben besteht aus weit mehr als nur Rechtschreibung. Ich finde es einfach Schade, dass viele Leute sich nicht mal eine Minute zeit nehmen um ihren Post zu verfassen. Meiner Meinung nach zeigt es einfach, dass das Thema über das man momentan redet der Person eigentlich total egal ist, denn wenn es einem wichtig ist, dass seine Meinung gelesen und verstanden wird, dann macht man sich auch die Arbeit sie verständlich zu vermitteln.




Der Kern deiner Aussage gefällt mir, allerdings bin ich schnell Schreiber, der auf der Arbeit hockt. Ich meine man kann Rechtschreibfehler von Tipfehlern unterscheiden. Worte verderehen sich usw.
Wen ich aber eine Saz ,schraibe in dem Hunderd Tausent Feler ,drin sint macht dem lehsen keine Spasss!


----------



## Metadron72 (23. September 2008)

wenn ich mir die ganzen posts hier durchlese, frage ich mich, welche form von "falsch" dann wieder richtig ist


----------



## Suki2000 (23. September 2008)

Aceton schrieb:


> jau und so wie du es machst machst du es richtig...kommunikation direkt verweigern...
> mehr hab ich oben auch nicht geschrieben...zureden hilft nicht mehr viel...
> deine methode klingt sehr gut würd ich behaupten...


  oh mann ich hab keine Lust zu streiten^^ Mich störts nur wie die reden mehr nicht.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da haben wir was gemeinsam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nicht ganz. irgendwer hatte geschrieben das die leute, so wie sie schreiben, keine arbeit finden würden. darauf hin hatte ich geschrieben das hier viele auf der arbeit sitzen.
ich hatte jedoch weiter vorne auch erwähnt, dass es mit einem stressigen moment und ein wenig faulheit zu tun hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> *WoW Gz falls du Lesen kannst ^^ Ich kenn die alte und wenn du meinst "jahah ich kann sie" muss man sie können? *



???



Suki2000 schrieb:


> Nein mal so gefragt wer kann die neuen PERFEKT? hmmm? Ah kaum einer und wieso weil viele die alte kennen. Ich sag mal so ich schreib mindest Deutlich ob es stimmt oder nicht is mir sowas von egal wenn du jedne darauf hin weisen musst naja HF^^(wers nötig hat).



Nö, ich weise nicht jeden drauf hin, nur dich!
und warum? Wegen dem Glashaus und den Steinen.
Du hast ja über die Idioten geschrieben die WOW zocken, denen du keinen Job anbieten würdest, nicht ich!

Und von wegen deutlich, deinen ersten Satz konnte ich überhaupt nicht verstehen.


----------



## Laeknishendr (23. September 2008)

Also: zunächst ist die deutsche Sprache, als uralter Wortschatz, ständig im Wandel.
Das schließt auch nicht Veränderungen unter Einfluß fremder Sprachen aus. 

Nun war es ebenfalls so, daß Millieusprache immer gerne die Basissprache verwendet hatte um neue Wörter zu kreeiren.
Als Beispiel nehme man "nichtsdestotrotz" - ergibt keinen Sinn, entspringt aus dem vergangenen Studentenjargon, aber viele benutzen es ohne zu wissen, daß es reine und vor allem sinnlose Umgangssprache ist.

Aber ich gebe meinen Vorpostern auf jeden Fall Recht: es gibt sich kein Schwein die Mühe richtig zu schreiben, und ich rede nicht von Vertippern die ich, oft mit lustigem und interessanten Ergebnis, nur zu gern produziere in meinen Texten *g*

Also: ein Hoch auf Goethe und Schiller im Klange von Wagners Walkürenritt! Halten wir doch ewig Schritt, der deutschen Sprache Herr zu sein!


----------



## Dagrolian (23. September 2008)

moin,

mich stört miserable rechtschreibung auch. im beruf habe ich jede woche bewerbungen auf dem tisch liegen, die kaum lesbar sind. manchmal sind das trotzdem ganz passable bewerber, die man sich durchaus mal ansehen könnte. aufgrund der rechtschreibfehler landen solche bewerbungen aber immer auf dem "danke, aber nein danke" - stapel. ich bin mir sicher, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der das so macht.

anders ausgedrückt: wer im slang oder schlichtweg falsch schreibt, tut sich selbst keinen gefallen.

cu
dagro

ps: ja ich weiss ich schreibe nur klein. ich mache das aber absichtlich und kann auch jederzeit anders.


----------



## Hubautz (23. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Würdest du dir selber einen Job anbieten ??
> (Deine Fehler sind ALLE nach beiden Rechtschreibungen falsch)
> 
> Grüße, Hans



So Ohrenhans:

Jetzt will ich wissen, was ein falscher Fehler ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (23. September 2008)

Senf:

Ich bin noch nicht über 30. Ich achte auch nicht auf jeden kleinen Rechtschreibfehler. Und selbst wenn ich einen finde flame ich nicht gleich zurück. Wenn man schnell schreibt, dann kann man auch schnell einen Fehler machen. Darum sehe ich darüber hinweg, wenn mal ein Buschstabe fehlt oder zwei den Platz getauscht haben. 

Was mich allerdings aufregt ist, wenn mich jemand anschreibt und ich erstmal unzählige Minuten brauche um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen. Diese Wortkonstrukte, die sich mir da meinen Augen offerieren kann man selbst mit der "neuen Rechtschreibung", die im Grunde ja fast alle Widerwärtigkeiten und Abbarten von Rechtschreibungen erlaubt, nicht mehr akzeptieren. 

Aber wenn man sich die Situation in der heutigen Schulpädagogik ansieht, dann ist das auch kein Wunder. Auf die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik wird kaum noch geachtet. Jeder darf schreiben wie er will.

Egal. Ich denke mir meinen Teil dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Nein mal so gefragt wer kann die neuen PERFEKT? hmmm? Ah kaum einer und wieso weil viele die alte kennen. Ich sag mal so ich schreib mindest Deutlich ob es stimmt oder nicht is mir sowas von egal wenn du jedne darauf hin weisen musst naja HF^^(wers nötig hat).


Du bist einer der Fälle die ich meinte. Du machst nicht nur Tippfehler, sondern rotzt eigentlich nur irgendwas hin, verwendest falsche Worte etc. . Ich glaube nicht, daß du nicht schreiben kannst, sondern dass es dir einfach egal ist. 
Du schreibst deutlich? Ich mußte 3 Mal lesen um zu verstehen, was du meinst.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> WoW Gz falls du Lesen kannst ^^ Ich kenn die alte und wenn du meinst "jahah ich kann sie" muss man sie können?




Dem Übersetzungsversüch:

WoW (Ausdruck der Überraschung)

GZ (Gratulation)

falls (das) 

Abbruch hier................^^


Übersetzung Reloaded frei nach Urengroll:

Cool, gratulation, das du lesen kannst. Ich kenne die alte Rechtschreibung und wenn du mir sagen willst, dass du die neue kannst, frage ich dich, ob man sie können muss?




ENDE


----------



## sko1970 (23. September 2008)

solang ich es lesen und verstehen kann ist mir das wurscht wie andere leute ihre rechtschreibung/gramatik auslegen


----------



## Suki2000 (23. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du meinst es muss Perfekt sein. Nicht jeder Mensch ist perfekt in allen. Hauptsache man kann es lesen ob es von der rechtschreibung so vorgesehn ist oder nicht^^

Zu mein Zitat Idioten, damit sind die Leute mit ihrer Ghetto bzw Straßensprache gedacht. Wer sich angegriffen fühlt mir tut es nicht leid^^


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> WoW (Ausdruck der Überraschung)


Hmnö, WoW ist ein Spiel, Wow wäre der Ausdruck der Überraschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (23. September 2008)

ich weiß nich was das problem is ^^
ich schreib auch meistens so und es stört mich auch nicht wenn es andre tun (alles klein etc.)
wenn ich was schreibe soll es halt schnell gehen bzw geht mir grad durch den kopf solang es nicht kîllérhàxxóRrógûê heißt oder richtig verschandelt wird ist es nich schlimm ...
dieser satz is nu auch nicht grammatikalisch zurecht.

Was ich noch sagen wollte:
Nur weil man im Internet so schreibt, heißt es nicht dass man, wenn man will auch normal schreiben kann.
Ich kann auch, wenn ich ordentlich schreiben will, ordentlich schreiben. Dass das perfekt geschrieben ist erwartet hoffentlich niemand.
Von daher sind solche Flames wie "lernt lieber richtig zu schreiben" und so totaler Schwachsinn. Nur weil man es nicht macht, heißt es nicht, dass man es nicht kann. Und ja, ich setze gerne Kommata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hmnö, WoW ist ein Spiel, Wow wäre der Ausdruck der Überraschung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann passt es aber nicht mehr zum Inhalt........................^^


----------



## Suki2000 (23. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Du bist einer der Fälle die ich meinte. Du machst nicht nur Tippfehler, sondern rotzt eigentlich nur irgendwas hin, verwendest falsche Worte etc. . Ich glaube nicht, daß du nicht schreiben kannst, sondern dass es dir einfach egal ist.
> Du schreibst deutlich? Ich mußte 3 Mal lesen um zu verstehen, was du meinst.




Ich muss net für jeden perfekt sein. ich schreib solange es jemand Lesen kann und ja so langsam isses mir egal. Das man sich wegen sowas gleich drüber herziehn muss *KopfschütteL*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (23. September 2008)

Distriction schrieb:


> ich weiß nich was das problem is ^^
> ich schreib auch meistens so und es stört mich auch nicht wenn es andre tun (alles klein etc.)
> wenn ich was schreibe soll es halt schnell gehen bzw geht mir grad durch den kopf solang es nicht kîllérhàxxóRrógûê heißt oder richtig verschandelt wird ist es nich schlimm ...
> dieser satz is nu auch nicht grammatikalisch zurecht.
> ...




Genau das was ich die ganze zeit versuche zu sagen^-~ Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (23. September 2008)

Distriction schrieb:


> . Und ja, ich setze gerne Kommata
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das nimmt ja schon fast kleistsche Ausmaße an!

Das "ich könnte, tu es aber nicht" empfinde ich als ein schwaches Argument.
Sonst könnte man sich für alles loben was einem in den Sinn kommt. Ich könnte auch fliegen, tu es aber nicht! (Die Übertreibung ist schon Absicht!)

Die Sprache ist Kulturgut und will geschützt werden.

Da gibt es schon genug Kinder die in die Schule kommen und einen Wortschatz eines Kleinkindes vorweisen. Gerne genannt Jaqueline, Üffes, Kevin und Konsorten.


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ich muss net für jeden perfekt sein. ich schreib solange es jemand Lesen kann und ja so langsam isses mir egal. Das man sich wegen sowas gleich herziehn muss *KopfschütteL*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Problem ist einfach, dass du von dir selbst sagst, dass du deutlich schreibst. Allerdings konnte man sen Satz indem du genau das behauptest erst nach dem 3. Lesen entziffern. Tut mir Leid, sowas läd geradezu zu solchen Aussagen ein.


----------



## Kujon (23. September 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Mensch ist perfekt in allen.



och mist...gibts ne liste aller perfekten menschen? würd mich mal interessieren, ob ich auch drauf stehe^^


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (23. September 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> lol, 1. GROßSCHREIBUNG braucht eh keiner, 2. was soll das denn für ein thread sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du willst über den Tread urteilen und machst selber innerhalb dieser Ergüsse der Großschreibung mehr Fehler als man es verkraften kann...


----------



## sharly1 (23. September 2008)

also ich bin 14 und achte schon auf rechtschreibung aber kleine fehler schleichen sich immer rein z.b. ich halte nix von groß und kleinschreibung (wie man merkt) aber dafür ist das einzige schlechte das ich mache abkürzen z.b. eh alta mi is da geila sword gedropt lol aber sonst achte ich sehr drauf andere meinen rechtschreibung lol braucht kein kackarsch sag das erstmal denn kackarsch von chef nä^^


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nicht ganz. irgendwer hatte geschrieben das die leute, so wie sie schreiben, keine arbeit finden würden. darauf hin hatte ich geschrieben das hier viele auf der arbeit sitzen.
> ich hatte jedoch weiter vorne auch erwähnt, dass es mit einem stressigen moment und ein wenig faulheit zu tun hat.


Ok, dann hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber apropos Faulheit...


Thesahne schrieb:


> Ich habs mir angewöhnt z.b. beim ist das T wegzulassen oder alles klein zu schreiben, aber das is zeitbedingt so^^ hab keine lust immer 5 minuten pro post am schreiben zu hängen weil ich lieber posts lese... =P


Nunja, ist das nicht ein ziemlich kurzsichtiges Argument?

Es kostet die Leser (richtig, Plural - in der Regel wird Dein Post dann von mehreren Personen gelesen) dann mehr Zeit Deinen Post zu lesen. 
Wenn nun alle so verfahren würden wie Du, dann bräuchtest Du auch wesentlich mehr Zeit, um die Posts der anderen zu lesen.
Du profitierst also als Leser davon, wenn andere etwas mehr Zeit in den Vorgang des Schreibens investieren. Wäre es da nicht nett, wenn Du ihnen das Lesen dann auch angenehmer machst?

Entschuldige, daß ich jetzt gerade Dich als Beispiel nehme. Das Weglassen des T beim Wort "ist" ist ja noch nicht wirklich dramatisch. Mir geht's da eher generell um die Ausrede, daß es zuviel Zeit beim Schreiben erfordert, wenn man etwas auf die Rechtschreibung achtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ubique (23. September 2008)

> Am besten sind dann die Leute, die in der Signaturen solche Sätze stehen haben wie "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten" oder "Bitte nicht auf die Rechtschreibung achten.



Naja, zu dieser Gattung gehöre ich wohl auch. Doch man bricht sich nun kein Bein ab, wenn man seine Post`s vor dem Klick nochmal schnell auf die gröbsten Fehler überprüft...
Wobei ich meine Antworten zehnmal durchlesen kann; wenn sie dann gepostet sind find ich doch noch einen blöden Schnitzer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Ubique


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Die Sprache ist Kulturgut und will geschützt werden.



mhhh. das hat sie mir noch nie gesagt. ich hör immer nur: "ich lebe, ich will mich weiterentwickeln ... "


----------



## Suki2000 (23. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass du von dir selbst sagst, dass du deutlich schreibst. Allerdings konnte man sen Satz indem du genau das behauptest erst nach dem 3. Lesen entziffern. Tut mir Leid, sowas läd geradezu zu solchen Aussagen ein.


 
Wenn du es so nötig hast dann mach es.


----------



## OnkelPle (23. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Das nimmt ja schon fast kleistsche Ausmaße an!
> 
> Das "ich könnte, tu es aber nicht" empfinde ich als ein schwaches Argument.
> Sonst könnte man sich für alles loben was einem in den Sinn kommt. Ich könnte auch fliegen, tu es aber nicht! (Die Übertreibung ist schon Absicht!)
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen, hab mal in einer Schule gearbeitet und die Kinder aus der 4. Klasse konnten teilweise grade mal ihren Namen fehlerfrei schreiben. Ich finde es auch grausam! Dieses "Kanste mia ma helfn?" oder "Hasse man gold für mich?" oder "suhce leute füa ne instans in stumwint" geht mir sowas von auf den Zeiger! Eins der besten Sachen war mal eine Anfrage: "Kan mia wer nach schattratt bim?" - Hammer XD


----------



## Tiufal (23. September 2008)

Man man man...

Ich bin auch froh, dass es mal Jemand anspricht.

Leider ist das ein Thema, dass immer wieder in agressiven Anmachen endet.

Sätze wie (welche auch falsch geschrieen sind):

"Du kannst es doch lesen, also ist es nicht so schlimm"

"Das ist doch meine Sache"

Alles Quark!

Wer es nicht packt einen graden Satz niederzuschreiben, den interessiert sein Gegenüber nicht, so einfach ist das. Man gibt sich eben normalerweise Mühe... oder sollte ich sagen "gab sich damals Mühe?". Rechtschreibung wird nicht mehr ernst genommen!

Es kann mir auch keiner erzählen, es gibt soooo viele Legastheniker. Ist Deutschland in den letzten Jahren dran erkrankt? Eine neue Seuche? ODER... wird einfach in der Schule nicht mehr drauf geachtet? 

Wenn ich höre, dass Diktate vor dem Test ausgeteilt werden und dann immer noch Fehler passieren, geht mir die Hutschnur hoch. Auch werden dann 3 oder 4 Fehler immernoch mit 2 oder 3 bewertet. Hallo? Zu meiner Zeit war das ne 6 !!

Eins ist doch klar, mir kann es egal sein, ich kenn die Leute nicht persönlich. Wäre ich an deren Stelle, wär mir das aber dermaßen peinlich, dass ich jeden Satz durch eine Rechtschreibprüfung laufen ließe. Interessanterweise fühlen die Damen und Herren das aber nicht so... wo ist hier etwas falsch?

Schauen wir in die Zukunft... in 20-30 Jahren ist wahrscheinlich ein Satz aus Rechtschreibfehlern richtig und einer Ohne falsch.

Ich kann da nur eins zu sagen: "Egal wie alt Ihr seid, arbeitet an Eurer Rechtschreibung, man lacht nie über den Leser!"

So.. nu isses raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> So Ohrenhans:
> 
> Jetzt will ich wissen, was ein falscher Fehler ist.
> 
> ...



öhmm...öhhh... also....

Es gibt richtige und es gibt falsche Fehler..weiß doch ..irgendwie ...jeder, sag ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein richtiger Fehler ist zum Beispiel der hier:

Du biegst auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof falsch ab und verpasst deshalb den Zug...ein Fehler!
Dann hörst du im Radio, der Zug ist entgleist, alle tot. Also war dein Fehler doch richtig....kapiert?
Alle anderen Fehler sind falsche Fehler.
Hättest du aber auch alleine drauf kommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Puh, das war anstrengend, sich was aus den Fingern zu saugen, aber Hauptsache ich kann mich rausreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Geibscher (23. September 2008)

umm wsa ghets heir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denke die meisten Rechtschreib"helden" sind einfach sehr Jung und deshalb sollte man das Entschuldigen. Ich lach über solche Leute, mehr brauchts net.

Odre wsa mient irh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> mhhh. das hat sie mir noch nie gesagt. ich hör immer nur: "ich lebe, ich will mich weiterentwickeln ... "



Nicht verkehrt!!
Natürlich entwickelt sie sich weiter - aber es gibt intelligente wie dumme Entwicklungen. Und Fakt ist, daß künstlich herbeigeführte Schreibweisen, um z.b. "cool" zu sein, eher in die dumme Ecke tendieren.


----------



## wlfbck (23. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Wenn du WoW einfach rüberkopierst, fehlen Registry-Einträge. Das Spiel wird funktionieren, aber spätestens beim nächsten Patch rummeckern. Die besten Erfahrungen hab ich gemacht mit folgender Vorgehensweise: Erst auf dem neuen Rechner ganz normal das Standard WoW + BC installieren, danach den Inhalt des WoW-Ordners einfach von Hand löschen und den alten WoW-Ordner reinkopieren. Dann haste alle alten Settings, Addons, Patches etc. UND die Registry-Einträge.
> 
> P.S.: Und ich hab alle WoW+BC - CDs jeweils auf eine DVD gebrannt, so gehts installieren schneller, kein CD-Wechsel.
> 
> ...






Suki2000 schrieb:


> Wenn du es so nötig hast dann mach es.



er hat aber recht, suki. was du da zusammen schreibst, ist wirklich hart an der grenze, bei dem einen satz war ich froh das der von mehreren leuten interpretiert wurde, sonst hätte ich den nicht mal im ansatz verstanden.


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Tiufal schrieb:


> Man man man...
> 
> Ich bin auch froh, dass es mal Jemand anspricht.
> 
> ...



also son text von einem der in jedem zweiten satz fehler hat ... naja, aber ich hab ihn verstanden. daher ist es mir egal. seine meinung sollte er evtl. trotzdem überdenken ...


----------



## Shênya (23. September 2008)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen, wie sich die Diskussionen in Flames ausarten, weil jeder anderer Meinung ist.
Das mit der Gross-, sowie Kleinschreibung ist wohl den meisten egal. Dazu gehöre auch ich. Zumindest im Chat und teilweise den Foren. Briefe verfass ich dann aber doch lieber in ganz korrekter (okey.. ein paar kleine Fehler können sich immer mal einschleichen) Rechtschreibung.
Ich finde, dies wäre nicht einmal das Hauptproblem, auch wenn es manchmal fatale Missverständnisse heraufbeschwören kann. *gg* Wurde ja teilweise schön aufgelistet.

Das eigentlich Schlimme hier in den Foren und ingame finde ich viel eher die Fehler wie: "fiel im Sinne von viel", "seit - seid" ",dass / ,das" und dergleichen. Und das man Legastheniker ist nimmt einem bald keiner mehr ab, weils zu häufig als faule Ausrede missbraucht wird.


----------



## snif07 (23. September 2008)

Täglich verhungern mehrere tausend Leute an Hunger... 

Aber hautpsache wir bekommen erstmal das Problem mit der Rechtschreibung hin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witchcast (23. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ne das mein voller Ernst. Wenn Du das so siehst, kann´s mir übrigens auch vollkommen Schnuppe sein, oder?
> Wenn Du schon eine Ausbildung gemacht hast, dann anscheinend nicht ein Handwerklicher Beruf oder?
> Wenn doch, geh mal Insider lernen. Im Gegensatz zum "Schweisserstempel" z.B. ist meine Aktion noch weit untertrieben.
> Weicht jetzt zwar wieder komplett vom Thema ab, aber naja flame ruhig weiter.




Ich tippe mal eher dass es sich beim Konfetti um ne Ähnliche Angelegenheit handelt wie "Azubi die Wasserblase in der Wasserwage ist kaputt gegangen, kannst mir schnell im Lager eine neue holen?"


----------



## Charminbär123 (23. September 2008)

Hamma gehört nunmal zur Jugensprache die ich auch selber benutze das sind aber doch Sachen die jetzt nicht schwer zu verstehen sind oder?


----------



## Windhawk (23. September 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön anzusehen, wie sich die Diskussionen in Flames ausarten, weil jeder anderer Meinung ist.
> Das mit der Gross-, sowie Kleinschreibung ist wohl den meisten egal. Dazu gehöre auch ich. Zumindest im Chat und teilweise den Foren. Briefe verfass ich dann aber doch lieber in ganz korrekter (okey.. ein paar kleine Fehler können sich immer mal einschleichen) Rechtschreibung.
> Ich finde, dies wäre nicht einmal das Hauptproblem, auch wenn es manchmal fatale Missverständnisse heraufbeschwören kann. *gg* Wurde ja teilweise schön aufgelistet.
> 
> Das eigentlich Schlimme hier in den Foren und ingame finde ich viel eher die Fehler wie: "fiel im Sinne von viel", "seit - seid" ",dass / ,das" und dergleichen. Und das man Legastheniker ist nimmt einem bald keiner mehr ab, weils zu häufig als faule Ausrede missbraucht wird.


GUT! das geflamed wird weil der TE is ja mal ober arogant meine Rechtschreibung im Inet wenns nchts geschäftliches is mir doch egal hauptsache is das man versteht was ich sagen will und ich das möglichst schnell abtippe also heult nicht rum! Meine Fresse! Man kann sich auch über alles aufregen ....


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Täglich verhungern mehrere tausend Leute an Hunger...
> 
> Aber hautpsache wir bekommen erstmal das Problem mit der Rechtschreibung hin!
> 
> ...


Aso... kann ich mich nicht sozial engagieren und mir gleichzeitig wünschen, dass man seine Posts in verständlichem Deutsch verfasst?


----------



## Kujon (23. September 2008)

man muss es auch so sehen: alle überlieferungen, egal ob religiös oder sonstige geschichtliche zusammenhänge wurden schriftlich überliefert. auch wir halten vieles noch auf papier fest und wird so auch für zig generationen erhalten bleiben - schön wäre es, wenn unsere kindeskinder die überlieferungen auch noch entziffern könnten.

bevor der buchdruck erfunden wurde, hatten nur ein paar ganz wenige leute die ehre, bücher und texte für die allgemeinheit zu schreiben. das war damals aber wegen der handschrift so. wenn es so weitergeht, wird es bald wieder so sein - nur nicht mehr wegen der handschrift, sondern um sicherzustellen, dass die texte auch gelesen und verstanden werden.

für mich hat es was mit respekt zu tun. dem respekt, dem leser gegenüber - ich will ja keinen nötigen, meine texte zu lesen. vielen ist das aber offensichtlich egal.

und lassen wir die tippfehler oder gross-/kleinschreibung weg, um das gehts ja nicht. auch wenn man halt mal nicht weiss, wie man ein wort schreibt, haben wir alle hier ein internet und ich zweifle, dass der zugang zu einem sprach-tool blockiert wird. nehmt euch die minute zeit, schlagt nach, meinetwegen auch in einem duden und lernt was - es spart euch und dem leser ne menge zeit.

und denkt daran: wir haben eine vorbildfunktion (kinder, die es noch am lernen sind mal ausgenommen), also gebt euch mühe.

wie gesagt: über flüchtigkeitsfehler oder gross-/kleinschreibung will ich gar nicht reden, es geht darum, dass ein text wenigstens ein klein wenig verständlich geschrieben wird! das sind wir den kindern schuldig! (und unseren eltern, die sicherlich auch wert darauf gelegt haben/hätten)


----------



## Shac (23. September 2008)

Das is halt die Sprache der Jugend von heute und im Netz beschwert sich ja auch keiner wegen lol und co. 
Groß/Kleinschreibung ignoriere ich auch zum Teil aber das mehr aus Faulheit oder weil ich die Shifttaste zu früh loslasse.
Und solange es nur in nem Forum ist das für Games gedacht ist und man es lesen kann isses mir auch wurscht.
Schlimmer finde ich es wenn man Verdreher usw. im handschriftlichen Gebrauch fertigbringt wie ein Arbeitskollege wo man manchmal verzweifelt was der in die Schichtbücher schreibt.

Möchte noch anmerken ich hab die alte Rechtschreibung und den Übergang mitgemacht und ich weiß selbst bei manchen Wörtern nicht wie sie jetzt geschrieben werden weil ich mir nicht sicher bin isses die alte oder die Neue Rechtschreibung. Also mal eher auf unser verkorkstes Schulsystem schauen als auf die Leute die die Fehler machen.


----------



## Laeknishendr (23. September 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Täglich verhungern mehrere tausend Leute an Hunger...
> 
> Aber hautpsache wir bekommen erstmal das Problem mit der Rechtschreibung hin!
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht das Thema. Aber es verdeutlicht, daß es Leute gibt die andere Probleme haben. Diese stehen jetzt auch nicht zur Debatte, und sind auch nicht zwingend unsere Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Behandeln wir zunächst unsere.


----------



## Suki2000 (23. September 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> GUT! das geflamed wird weil der TE is ja mal ober arogant meine Rechtschreibung im Inet wenns nchts geschäftliches is mir doch egal hauptsache is das man versteht was ich sagen will und ich das möglichst schnell abtippe also heult nicht rum! Meine Fresse! Man kann sich auch über alles aufregen ....



Die Menscheit hätte nix zu tun wenn alles Perfekt sein würde. Deshalb suchen sie sich immer was neues^^


----------



## Laeknishendr (23. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> man muss es auch so sehen: alle überlieferungen, egal ob religiös oder sonstige geschichtliche zusammenhänge wurden schriftlich überliefert. auch wir halten vieles noch auf papier fest und wird so auch für zig generationen erhalten bleiben - schön wäre es, wenn unsere kindeskinder die überlieferungen auch noch entziffern könnten.



Dann sei Dir gesagt, daß das Geschriebene nicht wirklich klar ist aus der Vergangenheit. Rechtschreibreformen und Regeln sind eine relativ junge Erfindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (23. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das Thema. Aber es verdeutlicht, daß es Leute gibt die andere Probleme haben. Diese stehen jetzt auch nicht zur Debatte, und sind auch nicht zwingend unsere Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Keine Angst unsere kindeskinder werden das alles noch entziffern können und das wichtige wird mit der korrekten deutschen rechtschreibung verfasst und WoW und buffed sind ja wohl keine wichtigen dinge oO


----------



## Suki2000 (23. September 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Keine Angst unsere kindeskinder werden das alles noch entziffern können und das wichtige wird mit der korrekten deutschen rechtschreibung verfasst und WoW und buffed sind ja wohl keine wichtigen dinge oO




/SIGN^^


----------



## Metadron72 (23. September 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Täglich verhungern mehrere tausend Leute an Hunger...
> 
> Aber hautpsache wir bekommen erstmal das Problem mit der Rechtschreibung hin!
> 
> ...



editier das mit dem hunger hunger mal schnell, sonst sind wir gleich wieder beim falschen fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (23. September 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> GUT! das geflamed wird weil der TE is ja mal ober arogant meine Rechtschreibung im Inet wenns nchts geschäftliches is mir doch egal hauptsache is das man versteht was ich sagen will und ich das möglichst schnell abtippe also heult nicht rum! Meine Fresse! Man kann sich auch über alles aufregen ....



Erstens mal: schön, dass Du Dich vom TE angesprochen fühlst. Bezog sich sicherlich zu 100% auf Dich.
Und wenn ich mir Deinen Satz ansehe glaub ich Dir das sofort. Beantworte mir nur eines: Warum ist es so wichtig, alles möglichst schnell abzutippen?
Hauptsache Du hast was gesagt und der Rest wirds nicht lesen, weils schlichtweg unleserlich rüberkommt?
Zudem rege ich mich nicht auf. Ich finde das ganze Getue mancher Leute hier eher belustigend - leider im negativen Sinne.


----------



## snif07 (23. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Aso... kann ich mich nicht sozial engagieren und mir gleichzeitig wünschen, dass man seine Posts in verständlichem Deutsch verfasst?



Damit wollte ich verdeutlichen wie sehr ihr euch in ein Thema vertieft dass man nicht richtig AUSdiskutieren kann.
Du weisst schon was ne Diskussion bringen soll? aus zwei Meinungen soll am Ende eine werden. 
Bei diesem Thema wird es nie der fall sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr tut gerade so als würde die Welt untergehn!!!
Würde man für jeden post 1 Cent spenden wäre das Welthungerproblem in 3 std. geklärt.

Und falls du es schaffst, dann denk über den Sinn dieser "Diskussion" nach.


----------



## Biggus (23. September 2008)

Mit Rechtschreibfehlern habe ich kein Problem aber wenn ich immer dieses "aba" "oda usw. lesen muss krieg ich die Kriese...ka wieso


----------



## Kujon (23. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Dann sei Dir gesagt, daß das Geschriebene nicht wirklich klar ist aus der Vergangenheit. Rechtschreibreformen und Regeln sind eine relativ junge Erfindung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist sicherlich war, trotzdem einigte man sich auf eine form und verfasste gemäss diesen richtlinien die texte. und heute?

wir haben die richtlinie und keine sau hält sich dran - und wenns einer tut, wird er als rechtschreib-flamer abgestempelt...

was ist jetzt besser?

EDIT: wir sind bald soweit, dass jeder zusätzlich zum text noch die regeln mitliefern muss, da es halt jeder und jede grad so handhabt, wie es ihm/ihr in den kram passt. wir brauchen regeln, grad im zeitalter der globalisierung werden diese immer wichtiger.

das ist wie strassenverkehr ohne regeln - das endet im chaos, sag ich dir


----------



## Jayla (23. September 2008)

Macht mal halblang. Der Grund, warum die Leute so schlecht schreiben können, ist endlich entdeckt.

Der C.I.A. hat festgestellt, dass sich Terroristen in einer speziellen Sprache unterhalten, die man derzeit noch nicht entziffern kann. Dies tritt vorwiegend in Portalen aus dem MMORPG-Bereich auf. Aber man arbeitet daran, die Personalien feststellen zu lassen. Verdeckte Ermittler beginnen damit, das letzte Refugium der Terroristen (die Maps werden z.b. so manipuliert, dass man sie als konspirative Karten nutzen kann) auszuheben und auszutrocknen. Aber Vorrang hat die Entschlüsselung der Sprache, die von den Terroristen eingeführt wurde, um die rechtschaffenen Ermittler zu verwirren.

Wie jetzt? Unglaubwürdig?
Neee *g*

http://www.tariftip.de/News/23834/James-Bo...f-Warcraft.html


----------



## Windhawk (23. September 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich verdeutlichen wie sehr ihr euch in ein Thema vertieft dass man nicht richtig AUSdiskutieren kann.
> Du weisst schon was ne Diskussion bringen soll? aus zwei Meinungen soll am Ende eine werden.
> Bei diesem Thema wird es nie der fall sein
> 
> ...


@ Shenya oder wie auch immer !? wenn ich aus der schweiz kommen würde würde ich über !deutsch! keine großen reden schwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja glaub mir in WoW und so is das echt ncih wichtig genauso wie im buffed Forum komplett wurst du liest es ja doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelPle (23. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Nicht verkehrt!!
> Natürlich entwickelt sie sich weiter - aber es gibt intelligente wie dumme Entwicklungen. Und Fakt ist, daß künstlich herbeigeführte Schreibweisen, um z.b. "cool" zu sein, eher in die dumme Ecke tendieren.




Man könnte sich ja auf folgendes einigen: Der Kindergarten wird verlängert bis zum 14. Lebensjahr, die Grundschule fängt dann da an und endet mit 20! Danach kommt dann noch eine Runde Sonderschule und ERST DANN darf man einen PC bedienen und sich für eine andere Schulform entscheiden! Sicher, ich mache auch Fehler, obwohl ich 33 bin! Aber ich achte schon noch etwas darauf, was ich wie schreibe!

Da mir das ganze dermaßen zu doof ab ist, solchen Leuten auch noch zu helfen schreibe ich inzwischen auf Anfragen wie diese:

"Kanmia wer sagn wi ich ausse guilde wida raus komm?" - "Gib mal /exit ein!" - schade nur, das ich das dumme Gesicht von dem, der es gemacht hat, dann nicht sehen kann! Funktioniert am besten, wenn sie in einer Hauptstadt stehen XD


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich verdeutlichen wie sehr ihr euch in ein Thema vertieft dass man nicht richtig AUSdiskutieren kann.
> Du weisst schon was ne Diskussion bringen soll? aus zwei Meinungen soll am Ende eine werden.
> Bei diesem Thema wird es nie der fall sein
> 
> ...


Der Sinn einer Diskussion ist für mich ein sachlicher Meinungsaustausch. Es geht hier weniger darum Meinungen zu ändern, sondern seine eigene kund zu tun. Vielleicht stimmt ja der ein oder andere zu, vielleicht überdenkt sogar jemand seine Meinung, aber das ist für mich nicht das erste Ziel. Wenn es so wäre wär wahrscheinlich jede Diskussion hier im Forum sinnlos.

Und warum wirst du direkt beleidigend? Falls ich es schaffe darüber nachzudenken... tut mir Leid, das ist stumpfe Anstachelei und keine Grundlage für eine sachliche Diskussion.

"Im günstigsten Fall steht am Ende einer Diskussion die Lösung eines Problems, ein für alle Beteiligten annehmbarer Kompromiss oder eine beidseitige Erkenntnis. Aber auch ohne dies ist eine Diskussion eine Möglichkeit den Standpunkt einer anderen Seite kennenzulernen und von bisher unbekannten neuen Seiten zu erfahren." - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussion


----------



## Laeknishendr (23. September 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich verdeutlichen wie sehr ihr euch in ein Thema vertieft dass man nicht richtig AUSdiskutieren kann.



Wer sagt, daß eine Diskussion in einem Kompromiß enden muß?!


----------



## Windhawk (23. September 2008)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja auf folgendes einigen: Der Kindergarten wird verlängert bis zum 14. Lebensjahr, die Grundschule fängt dann da an und endet mit 20! Danach kommt dann noch eine Runde Sonderschule und ERST DANN darf man einen PC bedienen und sich für eine andere Schulform entscheiden! Sicher, ich mache auch Fehler, obwohl ich 33 bin! Aber ich achte schon noch etwas darauf, was ich wie schreibe!
> 
> Da mir das ganze dermaßen zu doof ab ist, solchen Leuten auch noch zu helfen schreibe ich inzwischen auf Anfragen wie diese:
> 
> "Kanmia wer sagn wi ich ausse guilde wida raus komm?" - "Gib mal /exit ein!" - schade nur, das ich das dumme Gesicht von dem, der es gemacht hat, dann nicht sehen kann! Funktioniert am besten, wenn sie in einer Hauptstadt stehen XD


am geilsten is immer noch der typ da oben ..." naja hab mit rechtschreibfehlern kein Problem .... aber wenn ich aba und so lies krieg ich die krise "... und dann schreibt er:" KA warum" ... oh mann du Horst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (23. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> das ist sicherlich war, trotzdem einigte man sich auf eine form und verfasste gemäss diesen richtlinien die texte. und heute?



Eben nicht! Man schrieb wie man wollte, bzw konnte.


----------



## Decosia (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> mhhh. das hat sie mir noch nie gesagt. ich hör immer nur: "ich lebe, ich will mich weiterentwickeln ... "



[Sprache] Weiter. Nicht ZURÜCK.


----------



## Tiameth (23. September 2008)

Ich bin Rekrutierungsoffizier bei einer Raidgilde, und gehe sogar soweit das ich Bewerbungen sofort ablehne,
wenn jemand nicht ein Mindestmaß an Orthographie mitbringt. Ich finde es wirklich unzumutbar was da teilweise
durch die Chatchannels der Welt der Kriegskunst geistert.


----------



## Kujon (23. September 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> @ Shenya oder wie auch immer !? wenn ich aus der schweiz kommen würde würde ich über !deutsch! keine großen reden schwingen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bitte? war das jetzt rassistisch? fühle mich jetzt grad angegriffen...wir haben die gleichen regeln in der schweiz, nur zur info...einzig das scharfe S gibts bei uns nicht.

komme auch aus der schweiz, trotzdem schreibe ich deutlicher als du!


----------



## ANubiZzz (23. September 2008)

Ich schrieb:
			
		

> Täglich verhungern mehrere tausend Leute an Hunger...
> 
> Aber hautpsache wir bekommen erstmal das Problem mit der Rechtschreibung hin! rolleyes.gif



Na das muss mann doch nochmal Zitiren *XD.!
Ob das nun Unabsichtlich falsch ist oder nicht ist eig egal.. lustig klingt es allemal=)

Es Erfrieren tgl. mehrere tsd Menschen an ertrinken ! XD


jetzt muss ich erst mal lachen gehn! =)


Ahja. @ Topic..  mann sollte Eine Unterscheidung machen Zwischen Rechtschreibung im allgemeinen und dem Gesprochenen Wort!

ein Beispiel ist der Deutsche Dialekt der Regional schon Xtrem. Heist das Das Wenn ein Bayer, Bayrisch Spricht und Schreibt das es Grammatikalisch Falsch ist?!
Ich glaube nicht.. 

Und genau sollte mann einen Unterschied machen Zwischen der der "Jugend" die ihren Emo,cool,hiphop Slang nicht nur spricht sondern auch schreibt!
Für viele ist das sicherlich nicht verständlich aber Mann sollte des trotzdem in gewissen maßen aktzeptieren den jede Generation hat ihre eigne sprache!

So long


----------



## Windhawk (23. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> bitte? war das jetzt rassistisch? fühle mich jetzt grad angegriffen...wir haben die gleichen regeln in der schweiz, nur zur info...einzig das scharfe S gibts bei uns nicht.
> 
> komme auch aus der schweiz, trotzdem schreibe ich deutlicher als du!


Lol rassistisch hab ich was gegen Schwarze gesagt oder gegen Schweizer!?!!? Überleg mal was du Schreibst!Is mir scheiß egal wie du schreibst bloß ihr redet alles andere als deutsch darum gehts mir^^


----------



## Axolotl (23. September 2008)

Die Rechtschreibung ist ein generelles Problem. Ich habe es mir angewoehnt entweder gar nicht zu antworten, oder darauf zu verweisen, dass es erst dann eine Antwort gibt, wenn sich das Geschriebene auch wirklich sinnvoll anhoert. 
Allerdings gibt es mir auch zu denken, dass Blizzard nicht in der Lage ist zwischen "Bonus" und dem eigentlichen Plural naemlich "Boni" zu unterscheiden (faellt ja nun dank Zaubermacht weg, wenn das mal nicht der Grund war :-)), oder wenn Prozente und Prozentpunkte einfach einmal in einen Topf geschmissen werden, ohne zu differenzieren.


----------



## Kujon (23. September 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Lol rassistisch hab ich was gegen Schwarze gesagt oder gegen Schweizer!?!!? Überleg mal was du Schreibst!Is mir scheiß egal wie du schreibst bloß ihr redet alles andere als deutsch darum gehts mir^^



dachte es ging um die rechtSCHREIBUNG und nicht um die sprache - wir haben keine regeln zum schwiizerdüütsch, das ist zu dialekt-abhängig. kannst vergleichen mit den bayern.


----------



## Windhawk (23. September 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Die Rechtschreibung ist ein generelles Problem. Ich habe es mir angewoehnt entweder gar nicht zu antworten, oder darauf zu verweisen, dass es erst dann eine Antwort gibt, wenn sich das Geschriebene auch wirklich sinnvoll anhoert.
> Allerdings gibt es mir auch zu denken, dass Blizzard nicht in der Lage ist zwischen "Bonus" und dem eigentlichen Plural naemlich "Boni" zu unterscheiden (faelt ja nun dank der Zaubermacht weg, wenn das mal nicht der Grund war :-)), oder wenn Prozente und Prozentpunkte einfach einmal in einen Topf geschmissen werden, ohne hier zu differenzieren.


Boah alles so klugscheißer ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (23. September 2008)

treotzdem find ich schweizer sollten sich nicht über die deutsche sprache beschweren!^^ oda leutä die anders schreiben wolln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (war doch ncih wirklich ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..)


----------



## ANubiZzz (23. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> dachte es ging um die rechtSCHREIBUNG und nicht um die sprache - wir haben keine regeln zum schwiizerdüütsch, das ist zu dialekt-abhängig. kannst vergleichen mit den bayern.




Dann empfele ich dir, komm mal nach Bayern und Setzt dich neben einen der Bayrisch Schreibt!  Ooo  ist ja oktober fest!

Wie lautet der spruch der GESCHRIEBEN steh  O zapfts is   <--- Barisch..  gramatikalischer error?! NEIn


----------



## Axolotl (23. September 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Boah alles so klugscheißer ich finds lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau *daumen hoch* und in deiner naechsten Bewerbung schreibst du dann auch in diesem Stil???? So etwas nennt man gemeinhin Kultur. Allerdings scheinen einige den Sinn und Zweck einer Sprachkultur nicht verinnerlichen zu wollen, oder gar koennen.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Na das muss mann doch nochmal Zitiren *XD.!
> Ob das nun Unabsichtlich falsch ist oder nicht ist eig egal.. lustig klingt es allemal=)
> 
> Es Erfrieren tgl. mehrere tsd Menschen an ertrinken ! XD
> ...


ja, aber wenn ein bayer bayrisch schreibt verstehst du kein wort. jedoch wenn er das mit seinen kollegen macht die dann auch verstehen was er meint ist das was anderes.


----------



## snif07 (23. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Der Sinn einer Diskussion ist für mich ein sachlicher Meinungsaustausch. Es geht hier weniger darum Meinungen zu ändern, sondern seine eigene kund zu tun. Vielleicht stimmt ja der ein oder andere zu, vielleicht überdenkt sogar jemand seine Meinung, aber das ist für mich nicht das erste Ziel. Wenn es so wäre wär wahrscheinlich jede Diskussion hier im Forum sinnlos.
> 
> Und warum wirst du direkt beleidigend? Falls ich es schaffe darüber nachzudenken... tut mir Leid, das ist stumpfe Anstachelei und keine Grundlage für eine sachliche Diskussion.
> neuen Seiten zu erfahren." - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussion



Euer "Meinungsaustausch" ist kein "Meinungsaustausch" sonder eher ein streit zwischen gut und böse.
Ausserdem wird man in DIESEM Forum keine Diskussion führen können...
Hier wird nur geflamed, gespamt und gestritten.


btw: wo bin ich beleidigend?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habs mir 3 mal durchgelesen und finde nicht eine einzige Beleidigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (23. September 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Genau *daumen hoch* und in deiner naechsten Bewerbung schreibst du dann auch in diesem Stil???? So etwas nennt man gemeinhin Kultur. Allerdings scheinen einige den Sinn und Zweck einer Sprachkultur nicht verinnerlichen zu wollen, oder gar koennen.


Ich sagte bereits mehrere Male, dass ich mich sehr wohl richtig artikulieren kann, aber das in so unwichtigen Dingen wie zum Beispiel; WoW oder auch dem buffed.de- Forum sicher nicht tun werde.
(das war ne ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kujon (23. September 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> treotzdem find ich schweizer sollten sich nicht über die deutsche sprache beschweren!^^ oda leutä die anders schreiben wolln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sorry, aber jetzt verdrehst was ganz gewaltig - ich schätze die deutsche sprache, habs so gelernt und versuche wenn immer möglich, den text möglichst verständlich zu schreiben! bin aber schweizer...

komisch oder, dass dies in deutschland anscheinend von vielen nicht mehr so ernst genommen wird - da könntet ihr noch was lernen von den alpen-nachbarn ;-)


----------



## Windhawk (23. September 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> sorry, aber jetzt verdrehst was ganz gewaltig - ich schätze die deutsche sprache, habs so gelernt und versuche wenn immer möglich, den text möglichst verständlich zu schreiben! bin aber schweizer...
> 
> komisch oder, dass dies in deutschland anscheinend von vielen nicht mehr so ernst genommen wird - da könntet ihr noch was lernen von den alpen-nachbarn ;-)


Keine Angst das war jetzt bewusst provoziert hab nix gegen Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leb ja sogar an der Grenze


----------



## Decosia (23. September 2008)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Und genau sollte mann einen Unterschied machen Zwischen der der "Jugend" die ihren Emo,cool,hiphop Slang nicht nur spricht sondern auch schreibt!
> Für viele ist das sicherlich nicht verständlich aber Mann sollte des trotzdem in gewissen maßen aktzeptieren den jede Generation hat ihre eigne sprache!



Wir haben ja schon fest gestellt dass Sprache lebt und sich verändert. Es geht in diesem Thread ja auch nicht um die Reinhaltung der hochheiligen deutschen Sprache (übrigens: ich bin selber nur "Pass-Deutscher" wenn auch in Stuttgart geboren) von fremden Einflüssen. Es geht auch nicht um Tippfehler.

Es geht um diejenigen die in der eine Sekunde "hamma", in der nächsten "hammha" und dann wieder "hammah" schreiben. Wenn man seinen eigenen Code findet dann sollte man sich schon innerhalb dessen Regeln bewegen. Nur wenn die Syntax stimmt kann das Programm etwas bewirken...

Oder einfach ausgedrückt: wenn Du nicht willst dass ich Dich wie einen Trottel behandel, dann versuche den Eindruck zu vermeiden, dass Du einer bist.

Und Gross- und Kleinschreibung sowie Absätze und Satzzeichen helfen ja durchaus bei der Lesbarkeit, oder:

wir haben ja schon fest gestellt dass sprache lebt und sich verändert es geht in diesem thread ja auch nicht um die reinhaltung der hochheiligen deutschen sprache (übrigens: ich bin selber nur "pass-deutscher" wenn auch in stuttgart geboren) von fremden einflüssen es geht auch nicht um tippfehler es geht um diejenigen die in der eine sekunde "hamma" in der nächsten "hammha" und dann wieder "hammah" schreiben wenn man seinen eigenen code findet dann sollte man sich schon innerhalb dessen regeln bewegen nur wenn die syntax stimmt kann das programm etwas bewirken oder einfach ausgedrückt: wenn du nicht willst dass ich dich wie einen trottel behandel dann versuche den eindruck zu vermeiden dass du einer bist


----------



## Kujon (23. September 2008)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Dann empfele ich dir, komm mal nach Bayern und Setzt dich neben einen der Bayrisch Schreibt!  Ooo  ist ja oktober fest!
> 
> Wie lautet der spruch der GESCHRIEBEN steh  O zapfts is   <--- Barisch..  gramatikalischer error?! NEIn




jo, das korrigiert ja auch keiner - schreibt bayrisch und keiner macht mehr rechtschreibflames, das ist die lösung, oder? gibt ja auch keine regeln dazu.

in zukunft schreibe ich kujonisch und du anubizisch, wär die lösung oder?

EDIT: und in zwei jahren verstehen wir uns gar nicht mehr, weil jeder nach eigenen massstäben schreibt...gut, oder?


----------



## ANubiZzz (23. September 2008)

./sign Decosia!


----------



## Bujaschakka (23. September 2008)

Jaja ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen das der herbeigezauberte Manakeks falsch geschrieben ist? Er heisst Mannakeks. Ist das wirklich ein Fehler oder doch nur ein von Blizzard geplantes Komplott um uns unschuldige Gamer zu verwirren?


----------



## Blubkuh (23. September 2008)

Kommt auf dem Pommes noch was drauf?


----------



## Thimothy (23. September 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich ich schreibe hier doch keine bewerbung oder nen lebenslauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was willst Du damit sagen ? 

Dir geht es um Informationen ? 
Wie willst du welche bekommen wenn keiner weis was Du meinst ?


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Wie soll man andere Sprachen lernen, wenn es sogar mit der eigenen nicht klappt?
Also vernünftig lesen und schreiben sollte jeder auf die Reihe bekommen.
Rente werde ich sowieso nicht mehr bekommen aber irgendwer muss den Staat doch noch am Leben erhalten......................^^


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

der staat wird untergehen, weil wir rechtschreibfehler machen? weil bestimmte gruppen eigene dialekte entwickeln?


----------



## Axolotl (23. September 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Ich sagte bereits mehrere Male, dass ich mich sehr wohl richtig artikulieren kann, aber das in so unwichtigen Dingen wie zum Beispiel; WoW oder auch dem buffed.de- Forum sicher nicht tun werde.
> (das war ne ausnahme
> 
> 
> ...



das mag durchaus sein. Jedoch solltest du auch bedenken, dass hier viele Kinder und Jugendliche unterwegs sind, die ihr Vokabular und auch die Grammatik noch nicht so weit verfestigt haben, dass sie klar zwischen diesem "WoW-Slang" und deutscher Sprache unterscheiden koennen.


----------



## ANubiZzz (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> der staat wird untergehen, weil wir rechtschreibfehler machen? weil bestimmte gruppen eigene dialekte entwickeln?




ganz Klares:  JA

XD


----------



## Kujon (23. September 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Keine Angst das war jetzt bewusst provoziert hab nix gegen Schweizer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klar ;-) auch ich habe provoziert, würde dir auch nie ernsthaft unterstellen, dass du was gegen schweizer hast - passte halt nur gut in die ganze diskussion...wir haben die deutsche sprache ja nicht übernommen, weil wir sie schlecht finden - ganz im gegenteil: die deutsche sprache ist zwar eine schwer zu lernende sprache, aber einzigartig in ihrer vielfalt. es gibt nur ganz wenige sprachen, wo du aus zwei verschiedenen wörtern ein neues, komplett anderes wort machen kannst, wenn du sie zusammenfügst.

dem sage ich niveau und das wollen wir doch halten oder? das ist eine schöne sprache und ich würde es echt bedauern, wenn diese aufgrund gleichgültigkeit irgendwann untergeht. es haben einige schon vor mir geschrieben: das ist kulturgut und zu dem sollten wir sorge tragen.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wie soll man andere Sprachen lernen, wenn es sogar mit der eigenen nicht klappt?
> Also vernünftig lesen und schreiben sollte jeder auf die Reihe bekommen.
> Rente werde ich sowieso nicht mehr bekommen aber irgendwer muss den Staat doch noch am Leben erhalten......................^^


der staat macht sich selber kaputt nicht wir!
in dem sinn sind wir nur das dumme volk das nichts gegen die oberen unternimmt, aber das gehört hier nicht her!


----------



## C!D (23. September 2008)

boah 


hör ich hier nur gemimimi weil man das nich versteht was jmd schreibt?.....



ich bin verantwortlich dafür was ich sage nicht was du verstehst wenn du das geschriebene verstehen willst dann frag gefälligs nach und lass die leute das spiel auf ihre weise spielen


alles spiessa seit ihr ganz schlimme dolle spiessa 


musste unbedingt jetz was schreiben der ganze thread is vollgepackt mit spiessern die immer punkt und komma setzen jeden satz nochmal nachlesen weil könnt ja ein fehler drin sein...kommt runter das is nurn chat 


wenn da im RL jemand kommt und mich mit unverständlichem gebrabbel etwas weiss machen will frag ich doch auch nochmal nach........


"kkthxbye"   spart euch antworten ich schau hier eh nimmer rein .....spiesserthread schlecht hin bekomm ich krätze von XD


----------



## Shadowgurke (23. September 2008)

Ganz ehrlich: Lieber ein "Bist du auf biestmaster geskielt oder MM?
als ein: BM oder MM
Wenns zu extrem ist vergeht auch mir die Lust aber jeder von uns macht mal Fehler, nicht jeder ist gleich "dumm" oder "nicht fähig Deutsch zu schreiben" sondern vertippt sich halt mal bzw weiß es gar nicht besser.
(ein Beispiel: ein Spanier kommt nach Deutschland, lehrt zT die Sprache und hört von diesem Spiel. WoW.
Er erstellt sich einen Char, das erste was er hört: suchen Prist für XY
Jetzt fragt er ganz lieb im allgemeinchat: was ist ein prist?
Ratet mal was die Antworten sind? Selten gibt es ein (achtung, die Rechtschriebfehler sind Absicht) "Eine Klase in wow di heilen kann" sondern ein (wenn auch richtig geschriebenes) rofl noob l2p .
Für den Spanier ist dann die Heilklasse (sofern es ihm jemand gesagt hat) , welche Stoff trägt ein Prister)

Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Karius (23. September 2008)

> Richtig, und wenn die "jugend" bzw. die die so schreiben sich mit anderen gleichen alters unterhalten versteht der gegenüber auch das was geschrieben wurde.
> Und deswegen ist das auch nix anderes.
> 
> im grunde kann mann das mit vielen dingen Vergeleichen!. Als ausenstehender sich drüber aufregen kann jeder. Wems es net passt soll doch bitte einfach nicht mitlesen und gut!
> ...




Kann schreiben Körperverletzung sein, wenn das Lesen weh tut?


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

C!D schrieb:


> ...


Wow, extra nen Zweitacc gemacht um das loszuwerden? Respekt!


----------



## zadros (23. September 2008)

Bujaschakka schrieb:


> Mannakeks.



Mana Begriff aus der Spielewelt
Manna Begriff aus der Religion

Ich glaube es SOLL sogar Manakeks heissen ;-)


----------



## Axolotl (23. September 2008)

C!D schrieb:


> ich bin verantwortlich dafür was ich sage nicht was du verstehst wenn du das geschriebene verstehen willst dann frag gefälligs nach und lass die leute das spiel auf ihre weise spielen
> 
> 
> alles spiessa seit ihr ganz schlimme dolle spiessa
> ...



Genau das ist das Problem. Solche Leute mit der ueblichen "Geht mir ddoch am Arsch vorbei Einstellung" machen mir doch mit Abstand am meisten Spass!!!


----------



## Decosia (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> der staat wird untergehen, weil wir rechtschreibfehler machen? weil bestimmte gruppen eigene dialekte entwickeln?



Wenn ich das mal weiterspinnen darf:

Erst versetzen sich weite Teile der zukünftigen werktätigen Bevölkerung freiwillig, und wie man liest sogar vorsätzlich in einen Zustand der ihnen die Aufnahme qualifizierter Tätigkeiten verwehrt.

Jahre später beklagen sich diejenigen dass sie keine Arbeit haben weil die innovativen Industrien schon längst in Ländern mit besser qualifizierten Arbeitnehmern statt finden und zusätzlich die bösen, bösen Ausländer ihnen im Land selber die Jobs weg nehmen - warum waren die auch so unverschämt und haben sich qualifiziert.

Und dann fallen genau diese Leute auf irgendwelche Rattenfänger rein die ihnen das Heil (pun intended) versprechen, und ja: dann wird der Staat untergehen. (Wobei ich mal die Frage, ob er nicht so wie er jetzt ist, ohnehin verdient hat unter zu gehen aussen vor lasse)


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

C!D schrieb:


> boah
> 
> 
> hör ich hier nur gemimimi weil man das nich versteht was jmd schreibt?.....
> ...





Deine Grammatik verrät dich.....................^^


----------



## Kujon (23. September 2008)

C!D schrieb:


> boah
> 
> 
> hör ich hier nur gemimimi weil man das nich versteht was jmd schreibt?.....
> ...



mal abgesehen, dass dies ein text ist, den man beim ersten mal durchlesen nicht versteht: wenn ich nachfragen muss, was du mit deinem text sagen willst, was meinst du, wird man mit deinen texten zukünftig machen?

jep, ab in die runde ablage oder ganz schnell weiter nach unten scrollen.

junge, willst du ernst genommen werden oder nicht? das alles kannst du mit deinem text beinflussen. wenn du nicht verstanden werden willst, hast du auch nichts zu sagen, also spar dir den post und uns die zeit, das zu entziffern.


----------



## d2wap (23. September 2008)

C!D schrieb:


> boah
> 
> 
> hör ich hier nur gemimimi weil man das nich versteht was jmd schreibt?.....
> ...



Erstens: Bingo. Ziel erreicht.

Ich pflichte dem Themenersteller und den Befürwortern bei.
Manchmal verhalte ich mich auch wie ein Legastheniker weil ich Buchstaben verdrehe oder ein Wort weiter denke, aber das Ganze beruht ja auch auf nachvollziehbaren menschlichen Fehlern.
Doch wenn ich einen Blog oder Forenbeitrag lese und dieser ohne Punkt und Komma, ohne Beachtung der grammatikalischen Grundregeln in unserer Sprache, so hat sich der Beitrag für mich erledigt.
Und einem der Erstposter Recht zu geben: Der Inhalt des jeweiligen Posts ist dann ebensowenig von Interesse.

Und zum oben zitierten Beispiel: Es gibt Worte in unserem Sprachschatz, welche die es seit Jahren gibt, andere erst seit kurzem (wie googlen - steht im Duden - GENIAL!) , andere wurden durch die Rechtschreibreform verändert.... aber eines ist sicher: Wörter wie "mimimi" oder diese Wortabkürzungen mit "a" am Ende (spiessa).... Das ist nicht mehr feierlich....

Und eines sei nun klar:
Ich kenne Foren, bei denen herrscht eine andere Stellung zur Rechtschreibung und Grammatik als hier - trotz des selben Bereichs was das Alter angeht. Da ist von 12 bis 80 auch alles vertreten.

Und genau solche Äußerungen wie oben sind mitunter einer der der Gründe, warum ich das Forum nun ab sofort meiden werde.


----------



## Decosia (23. September 2008)

C!D schrieb:


> alles spiessa seit ihr ganz schlimme dolle spiessa



Freie Bürger also die sich mit langen Spiessen gegen ihre vormaligen Feudalherren wehren? ;-)



> kommt runter das is nurn chat



Nein. Das ist ein FORUM.


----------



## Sniefy (23. September 2008)

dialekt ftw!
@ die rechtschreibfanatiker bleibt auf den rp servern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebracosmo (23. September 2008)

Teilweise geb ich dem TE schon recht, aber es gibt auch leute die schreiben in ihrem Dialekt.

Passiert mit hin und wieder auch, aber das sollte nicht als problem geahnt werden


----------



## Trisher (23. September 2008)

Es gibt auch Leute dir gerne "daily" in zigtausend falschen Versionen schreibt (von dayli [geht ja noch, kann ja mal passieren] bis hin zu daielie). Und wenn man mal was sagt, ist man gleich selber der Dumme. Ich achte mittlerweile gar nicht mehr auf sowas, sollen die doch ihr Deutsch/Englisch versauen, bekommen andere wenigstens anständige Arbeitsplätze im Leben.


----------



## Sniefy (23. September 2008)

Nein. Das ist ein FORUM.
[/quote]

jo und ein forum lebt nun mal von spams und sinnlosen posts^^ 
20-40% sind maximal hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Kann schreiben Körperverletzung sein, wenn das Lesen weh tut?



Was haste gegen das "Und" einzuwenden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniefy (23. September 2008)

Trisher schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute dir gerne "daily" in zigtausend falschen Versionen schreibt (von dayli [geht ja noch, kann ja mal passieren] bis hin zu daielie). Und wenn man mal was sagt, ist man gleich selber der Dumme. Ich achte mittlerweile gar nicht mehr auf sowas, sollen die doch ihr Deutsch/Englisch versauen, bekommen andere wenigstens anständige Arbeitsplätze im Leben.



ich würd sagen, die es falsch schreiben haben genug grips das falsche wort umzuformen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (23. September 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> ich sehe es so: 2 der nettesten leute aus meiner gilde können nicht richtig schreiben. das hat bei denen nichts mit hektik oder nicht wollen zu tun, sondern es geht einfach nicht. trozdem unterhalte (schreibe) ich mit denen beiden mehr, als mit vielen anderen. ich sehe den menschen dahinter und betrachte den rest als i-püpfelchen. solange man es lesen kann, ist doch noch alles gut. und wenn man sich auf deren schreibe eingestellt hat, fällt es fast nicht mehr auf.
> natürlich ist es schön, wenn jeder sich an rechtschreibregeln hält und auch mal einen punkt oder absatz macht. aber: konntet ihr meinen post jetzt wesentlich schlechter lesen bzw. verstehen, obwohl ich mich mit absicht gegen groß-/kleinschreibung entschieden habe?



Sehe ich auch so! In einem Forum wie diesem kann man schon seinen geschriebenen Text noch einmal überfliegen!
Im Spiel sieht das aber schlechter aus! Vielleicht giebt es Leute die sich eine halbe Stunde zeit nehmen um einen Satz im Gildenchannel zu schreiben! Aber ich sehe es so das man Sätze dort schnell in den Channel bringen muss!
Außerdem kann ich Leute nicht leiden die die ganze Nacht damit verbringen nach Rechtschreibfehlern in Foren zu suchen!
Ich hatte mal ein Problem im Spiel und hoffte hier hilfe zu finden! Was kam? "Kuck mal auf deine Rechtschreibung!" "Das ist falsch geschrieben!" Und das war nachts um 3.00 Uhr! Mal im ernst! Wenn ich Hilfe brauche interressiert mich soetwas nicht! Ich will Hilfe und keine Rechtschreibkorrektur!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So! Und jetzt viel spass dabei mal wieder nach Rechtschreibfehlern in meinem Beitrag zu suchen! Ich freue mich schon auf sachen wie: "Kuck mal auf deine Rechtschreibung!" "Das ist falsch geschrieben!"


----------



## Saberclaw (23. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich kann vielen hier wirklich nur beipflichten. Es mag ja sein, dass manche Spieler der jüngeren Generation und auch teilweise derjenigen, die normalerweise ihrer Sprache Herr sind, einfach mal Rechtschreibfehler unbewusst einbauen, weil sie ein Wort nicht kennen oder weiß der Geier was. Sobald aber in einem Satz in beinahe jedem Wort Rechtschreibfehler vorhanden sind, sollte man sich schon fragen, was bei dem Verfasser eines solchen Satzes auf der Strecke geblieben sein muss. Ich mein, WoW ist ab 12 Jahren...da sollte man doch meinen, dass ,im eigenen Interesse und den anderen Mitspielern gegenüber, man in der Lage sein sollte halbwegs vernünftige Sätze zu schreiben. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sowas alarmiernd auf Eltern wirken sollte, damit ihre Kinder mal mehr für ihre Rechtschreibung und Schule im allgemeinen machen. Ich bin selbst kein perfekter "Rechtschreiber", gott bewahre, aber ich kann immerhin behaupten, dass die Leute die meinen Kram lesen auch checken was ich meine.

Besonders schlimm wirds aber erst, wenn Leute mit _Absicht_ dermaßen die Buchstaben in Worten verdrehen, dass man meinen könnte, sie würden eine andere Sprache sprechen. Mal ein Beispiel, wie ich es oft in meinem besuchten Schul-Portal/Forum lesen muss (besonders in Profilen):

"eyyyyy leutzZ ichz habz euchz foll liiiip, kizZ" 


schockierend...


Es ist schön zu wissen, dass es viele Menschen gibt, die ähnlich oder genauso denken wie ich, in diesem Sinne:


Miht freuhntlichem Krüssen,

Saberclaw


----------



## rko87 (23. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Was haste gegen das "Und" einzuwenden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke mal er hat zu bemängeln das "und" ein Bindewort ist und deshalb nicht an ein Satzanfang gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob mans nicht noch anders verwenden kann.

"Und das ist Fakt."

Kläre uns auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Besonders schlimm wirds aber erst, wenn Leute mit _Absicht_ dermaßen die Buchstaben in Worten verdrehen, dass man meinen könnte, sie würden eine andere Sprache sprechen.



ihr wisst was leetspeak ist?

"Leetspeak kann schwer zu lesen sein und ist dadurch als eine Art Geheimcode bestimmter Gruppen der Computerszene zu betrachten. Ursprünglich durchaus ernst gemeint, wird sie heute jedoch fast nur noch selbstironisch in Form von einzelnen bekannten Versatzstücken oder zur Individualisierung von Nicknames mittels Sonderzeichen genutzt. Weitere Verwendung findet Leetspeak bei Nutzern von Internet-Spielen, wobei sich hier nicht genau bestimmen lässt, ob es nun darum geht, weniger erfahrene oder gegnerische Spieler aus der Konversationen auszugrenzen, oder eher anderen Spielern zu imponieren. Traditionell werden nur einzelne Buchstaben durch die ähnlich geformten Ziffern ersetzt. In den letzten Jahren artete dies jedoch dazu aus, dass aus (mehreren) Sonderzeichen einzelne Buchstaben gebastelt werden; diese moderne Form ist allerdings keine wirkliche 1337-Sprache mehr."

denke das hat wenig mit deutscher rechtschreibung zu tun. ich finde dass es eher eine form ist kreativ zu werden, neue regeln zu erfinden, etwas zu ändern ... also nix verwerfliches ...


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sowas alarmiernd auf Eltern wirken sollte, damit ihre Kinder mal mehr für ihre Rechtschreibung und Schule im allgemeinen machen. Ich bin selbst kein perfekter "Rechtschreiber", gott bewahre, aber ich kann immerhin behaupten, dass die Leute die meinen Kram lesen auch checken was ich meine.
> ...


das problem hierbei ist das es vielen eltern egal ist.
ich bin sehr aktiv im reitverein und an tunieren tauchen als eltern auf die ich zuvor noch nie gesehen hatte. die fahren ihr kinder nur an den reitverein, schmeißen die kinder dort raus und verlangen von uns, dass wir kindergarten spielen. würden sie ihre mitgliedserklärung durchlesen wüssten sie auch das der reitverein nur eine 1/2 stunde vor und nach der reitstunde für irgendwelche schäden, unfälle usw. aufkommt. manche kinder sind jedoch den halben tag bei uns.


----------



## Karius (23. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Was haste gegen das "Und" einzuwenden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hast du schon mal irgendwo gehört, dass ein "Und" am Anfang eines Satzes als guter Satzbau deklariert wurde?
Von meiner Seite aus kann ich das nicht behaupten. Ebenso wenig wird im allgemeinen nach einem Komma ein "und" verwendet. Fraglich ist doch dann warum ich ein Komma zur Trennung des Satzes verwende, wenn ich es eigentlich mit einem "und" machen wollte. 

Die von mir angezeigten "Schwachstellen" im Text, des nicht in unerheblichen Maße schreibschwachen Posters, sollen nur eine Andeutung von möglichen Kritikpunkten darstellen und erheben keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. 
Den regelrecht zu Tränen treibenden Satzbau habe ich zum größten Teil aussen vor gelassen und lediglich zwei Punkte angedeutet um auch diese Problematik zu beleuchten.


Des weiteren möchte ich anmerken, dass WoW-Fachsprache nichts mit grotesk falscher Rechtschreibung gemein hat. 
Es gibt durchaus viele "Spiessa" die sowohl der WoW-Floskeln wie auch des Deutschen mächtig sind. 

Ihr liebe Beschwerdekinder, auf der Suche nach "Coolness" oder wie auch immer Ihr das für Euch selbst definiert, landet in anderen Foren unter dem "Banhammer". Dort landen all Diejenigen, die nach Ansicht der Moderatoren in der Kategorie "Nerds" anzusiedeln sind.


Schreibt Euch nicht ab. Lernt schreiben. 

Hinzufügen möchte ich: Füllt Euer leeres Geschwätz vielleicht auch mit ein paar Inhalten!
Das würde zumindest für den Schmerz des Lesens Eurer Beiträge entschädigen. 

Gruss


P.S. In meinem Text habe ich einen Rechtschreibfehler versteckt. Wenn ein grammatikfressendes Kind diesen findet, schenk ich ihm ein Duplo. 
Viel Spass beim Suchen.


----------



## Soramac (23. September 2008)

Ich bin erst 13 und meine Rechtschreibung ist sehr angemessen, aber die Grammatik vom Satzbau ist nicht so der brüller.. aber das kam eigentlich auch erst durch den Computer und WoW RP-Server, in der Schule... nicht wirklich, da lernste eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## Doonna (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf liebe Leute. Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?


Sogut wie, könnt ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Blacksmurf (23. September 2008)

> ich sehe es so: 2 der nettesten leute aus meiner gilde können nicht richtig schreiben. das hat bei denen nichts mit hektik oder nicht wollen zu tun, sondern es geht einfach nicht. trozdem unterhalte (schreibe) ich mit denen beiden mehr, als mit vielen anderen. ich sehe den menschen dahinter und betrachte den rest als i-püpfelchen. solange man es lesen kann, ist doch noch alles gut. und wenn man sich auf deren schreibe eingestellt hat, fällt es fast nicht mehr auf.
> natürlich ist es schön, wenn jeder sich an rechtschreibregeln hält und auch mal einen punkt oder absatz macht. aber: konntet ihr meinen post jetzt wesentlich schlechter lesen bzw. verstehen, obwohl ich mich mit absicht gegen groß-/kleinschreibung entschieden habe?



absolut /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn ich im Game Leute sehe die alles oder jeden Satz mit Komma...Groß- und kleinschreibung schreiben,
find ich den Gamer im ersten mom überhaupt nicht sympatisch...denk mir nur er will mir was beweisen,
er kommt arrogant oder Steif rüber. Man bekommt evtl. gleich einen falschen Eindruck. Aber wenn der Mensch das zu seiner befriedigung brauch. *Aber es is auch jedem das seine!*

Sofern es nicht soweit geht das man nicht mal mehr Ordentlich ein Brief, Bewerbung, etc. schreiben kann, und es nur InGame ist kümmer ich mich lieber um mich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Forum ja da kanns schon stören aber im Game find ich es nicht so schlimm das man sich drüber aufregen muss,
letztendlich ist wichtig das man weis was er meint, dann is alles gut.
Wenn's dem nicht so ist...dann wirst mit diesem Thread auch nix ändern können :-)

Und das Game sollt eigentlich Spaß machen und nicht unter Druck setzen ob ich einen Rechtschreibfehler 
oder sonst was falsch gemacht habe...!?!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber jeder soll seine Meinung vertretten. Sonst wäre alles etwas Langweilig :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Leute die sich im mom darüber beschweren..hmm und dann sich so doll bemühen und trotzdem "Giebt"..."Wier"..."Dier" schreiben find ich echt arm...-.-

MFG Assu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borandur (23. September 2008)

o.O man kann sich aber auch über Sachen aufregen...

ich persönlich schreibe in der Schule oder in Dokumenten immer mit Komma, achte auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Aber wenn ich in WoW chatte dann beachte ich das nicht weil jeder meine Texte lesen kann und nicht darauf achtet ob ich groß oder klein schreibe. Und Wörter wie 'Hamma' oder 'oda' schreibe ich auch, weil es jeder lesen kann und versteht was ich meine. Ich schreibe einfach schnell meine Texte hin und je schneller desto schneller kann ich mich mit was anderm beschäftigen. Klar es gibt auch welche die schreiben Sätze da muss man erst um 1000 Ecken denken bis man darauf kommt was er damit meint. Aber sich aufzuregen wegen DAS oder DEM Schwert, oder HAMMA finde ich echt übertrieben.

MfG Bora


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal irgendwo gehört das ein "Und" am Anfang eines Satzes als guter Satzbau deklariert wurde?
> Von meiner Seite aus kann ich das nicht behaupten.


Hm, das habe ich schon in vielen Büchern gesehen.



Karius schrieb:


> Ebenso wenig wird im allgemeinen nach einem Komma ein "und" verwendet. Fraglich ist doch dann warum ich ein Komma zur Trennung des Satzes verwende, wenn ich es eigentlich mit einem "und" machen wollte.


Auch das ist je nach Situation völlig korrekt.
Irgendwer hat genau das vor 1-2 Seiten fälschlich berichtigt. Warst Du das zufällig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls war das Komma vor dem und in dem Zusammenhang absolut richtig.



Karius schrieb:


> Ihr liebe Beschwerdekinder, auf der Suche nach "Coolness" oder wie auch immer Ihr das für Euch selbst definiert, landet in anderen Foren unter dem "Banhammer". Dort landen all Diejenigen, die nach Ansicht der Moderatoren in der Kategorie "Nerds" anzusiedeln sind.


Aha. Oo
In welchen Foren genau werden Nerds denn grundsätzlich gebannt?
Von solch diskriminierenden Machenschaften höre ich nun das erste mal.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (23. September 2008)

Mich persönlich stört das auch, aber ich spiele auf einem RP-Server, da ist das nicht so extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Problem ist oft jedoch nicht nur die Rechtschreibung, sondern auch der ganze Satzbau. 
Ich erlebe in letzter Zeit immer öfter, dass sinnlos Worte aneinandergereit werden und niemand den Sinn den Threates versteht.


----------



## OnkelPle (23. September 2008)

Blubkuh schrieb:


> Kommt auf dem Pommes noch was drauf?



Der war gut ^^ Ich hätte noch gern watt von die Majo da drauf und die hälfte von nen ganzem Schnitzel bitte mit die Soße da! - OMG das wird 'ne Zukunft...


----------



## Froold (23. September 2008)

Alsooo.. Ich Bin selber einer der Soh schreibt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Liegt Daran weil die Jugend (bin selber erst 15)  Sich diese schrift ausgedacht hat um wieder was besonderes zu sein.. iicH kaNN ZuuM beiisPIeeL aucH SooH schreiiBen xD
Die Jugend Möchte einfach anders sein als die "anderen".. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Jeder Jugendliche KaNN das Lesen.. Wenn ich In einer Gruppe bin schreibe ich auch Relativ Normal.. Klaaar.. mache ich abundzu Fehler.. Aber wenn ihr diesen Personen einfach sagt "schreib Bitte Normal" machen die das auch Meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DaNN nooocH zuuM abSchluss UnND TschüZZy SaGen SonneN saTz *g* xD


----------



## Kalisan (23. September 2008)

Jaaa da kenn ich auch paar solche Sprüche. Letztens hat mich einer angeschrieben als ich bisschen getwinkt hab und er hat gefragt ich zitiere: "He! suchst du eine gielde mit der du spas haben willst und die dier hilft? wen ja dann schreib mich einfach an".

Oder so ähnlich^^ (bei den fehlern bin ich mir aber noch sicher^^)

War schon ziemlich böse das lesen zu müssen ;D

Ps: !ch h4s$3 |_eU7e d1e so.O §c|-|r3ib3N

Pss: Bitte Blubberich füttern. Danke! :>


----------



## Blacksmurf (23. September 2008)

> Alsooo.. Ich Bin selber einer der Soh schreibt..
> 
> Das Liegt Daran weil die Jugend (bin selber erst 15) Sich diese schrift ausgedacht hat um wieder was besonderes zu sein.. iicH kaNN ZuuM beiisPIeeL aucH SooH schreiiBen xD
> Die Jugend Möchte einfach anders sein als die "anderen"..  und Jeder Jugendliche KaNN das Lesen.. Wenn ich In einer Gruppe bin schreibe ich auch Relativ Normal.. Klaaar.. mache ich abundzu Fehler.. Aber wenn ihr diesen Personen einfach sagt "schreib Bitte Normal" machen die das auch Meistens
> ...



Eben...
und wenn euch das nicht recht ist Spielt ein anderes Game das vlt ab 18 ist...vlt findet ihr ja da eure Rechtschreibbefriedigung! :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als rechtschreibfehler kann man es vlt nicht mal zählen...
Wenn so sachen wie "Dier" in nem Text vorkommen der normal Rechtschreiblich Korrekt ist dann ist das der Gesuchte:Rechtschreibfehler :-)

"Hamma" Lassn wir einfach mal so stehen...

Ich sag nur Culcha Candela...
Es ist einfach momentan so wie es ist...


Die die wirklichen Rechtschreibfehler machen sollten dagegen was tun, "aba" darüber aufregen naja...


----------



## Laeknishendr (23. September 2008)

Nach dem weiteren Betrachten der Beiträge komme ich nur zu einem Schluß:

Wer mit Absicht falsch schreibt, der überdeckt nur seine direkte Unsicherheit in der Orthographie.

Unsicherheit ist nichts Schlimmes, die deutsche Sprache ist sehr schwer, und auch die letzte Rechtschreibreform ist in einigen Dingen komplett falsch.
Aber man sollte seine Schwächen zugeben können.


----------



## nuriina (23. September 2008)

Such mal im Handelschannel nach einem Verzauberer für Mongo schon kriegst du 50 wishper das es Mungo heisst. Schreibst du "Suche Hieler für XY" korrigiert dich keiner. ^^


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Es ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht ein WoW-Spieler Problem, sondern ein allgemeines Problem der Jugend. Bin mal gespannt wie das noch weitergeht.



Es ist auf keinen Fall so dass kein Jugendlicher sich mehr anständig artikulieren kann, allerdings muss ich ehrlich sagen dass ich so eine gewisse Art "Dialekt" unter Gamern garnicht schlimm finde. Ich persöhnlich bin 16 Jahre alt und komme aus Bayern, und ich schreibe Ingame (vor allem mit meinen Freunden die auch Bayern sind auch kein perfektes Deutsch, gerade sowas wie "grad" "gesch nach *** mit" oder "was machsch" find ich nichts schlimmes, immerhin reden wir ja auch so wenn wir uns irgendwo treffen, und das haben die Bayern früher auch schon getan. Natürlich ist das alles nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt noch in Ordnung, wenn man jemanden jetz schon fast nichtmehr versteht, jedes dritte Wort "alter alta oder oida" ist, oder in jedem Wort mindestens zwei Buckstaben verdreht sind, fehlen oder einfach komplett falsch sind dann sollte man sich doch ein mal Gedanken über die eigenen Rechtschreibung machen. Aber nach wie vor finde ich dass diese Art Dialekt unter Gamern etwas ganz witziges ist, solang es sich in einem gewissen Rahmen hält. Und ich bin mir sicher jeder von euch hat sich schonmal nen Tippfehler geleistet, wie sicher auch in diesem Text einer zu finden sein wird.

MFG IQ


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Such mal im Handelschannel nach einem Verzauberer für Mongo schon kriegst du 50 wishper das es Mungo heisst. Schreibst du "Suche Hieler für XY" korrigiert dich keiner. ^^


Mongo ist hier im saarland (ich glaub auch wo anders) ein schimpfwort. frag mich jedoch nicht was es bedeuten soll. ich hab keine ahnung und es konnte mir bisher auch keiner beantworten.


----------



## OnkelPle (23. September 2008)

Blacksmurf schrieb:


> Eben...
> und wenn euch das nicht recht ist Spielt ein anderes Game das vlt ab 18 ist...vlt findet ihr ja da eure Rechtschreibbefriedigung! :O
> 
> 
> ...



Naja die meisten mögen das nicht verstehen, das man sich über sowas aufregt. Nur ist es dann am Ende wirklich so, das genau die, die einem sagen: "Wen ich wil kan ichdaas auch!" nachher genau die selben Fehler in z.B. eine Bewerbung einbauen oder in Word nur noch mit dem Korrekturprogramm klarkommen. Denn: Wenn man die ganze Zeit nur falsch schreibt, trainiert man sich das an. Und das mit dem "ein anderes Game das vlt ab 18 ist...vlt findet ihr ja da eure Rechtschreibbefriedigung!" - ich sehe es nicht ein zu flüchten, nur weil es keinen unter 20 mehr interessiert, vernünftig zu schreiben! Generell ist mir die Einstellung zu anderen ala "Nach mia dem Sinflutt" aufgefallen, die zumeist mit genau diesen Leuten verbunden ist!

MfG


----------



## Aryasin (23. September 2008)

Manoman haben hier einige Probleme.
Es ist doch amüsant wie sehr sich hier aufregen weil man nicht darauf achtet wie man schreibt. Ich hatte jahrelang Kommasetzung im Deutschunterricht und ich mache mir trotzdem nicht die mühe sie zu setzen ausser bei wichtigen Dingen wie Bewerbungen und Co.
Ich frage mich einfach was ist euer Problem dabei?
Ihr versteht ja doch meist trotzdem was gemeint ist. Also Augen zu und durch wie man so schön sagt.

Lg Aryasin


----------



## Karius (23. September 2008)

ZITAT(Karius @ 23.09.2008, 13:53) 
Hast du schon mal irgendwo gehört das ein "Und" am Anfang eines Satzes als guter Satzbau deklariert wurde?
Von meiner Seite aus kann ich das nicht behaupten.



Dalmus schrieb:


> -Hm, das habe ich schon in vielen Büchern gesehen.



Das freut mich für Dich. Das habe ich im übrigen auch. Allerdings hat das nichts mit dem Zitat zu tun. Was also wolltest du denn überhaupt sagen?


ZITAT(Karius @ 23.09.2008, 13:53) 
Ebenso wenig wird im allgemeinen nach einem Komma ein "und" verwendet. Fraglich ist doch dann warum ich ein Komma zur Trennung des Satzes verwende, wenn ich es eigentlich mit einem "und" machen wollte.



Dalmus schrieb:


> -Auch das ist je nach Situation völlig korrekt.



Richtig. Man beachte: "im allgemeinen"




Dalmus schrieb:


> -Irgendwer hat genau das vor 1-2 Seiten fälschlich berichtigt. Warst Du das zufällig?



Keine Ahnung wovon Du sprichst.




Dalmus schrieb:


> -Jedenfalls war das Komma vor dem und in dem Zusammenhang absolut richtig.



Um es wieder mit forenverträglichen Worten zu sagen. Totaler Käse. Im Allgemeinen würde man den Satz hier trennen um diese Konstruktion zu vermeiden. Mir scheint du möchtest einfach gerne dagegen sein. 
Die verwendete Konstruktion ist generell durchaus zulässig. Jedoch spreche ich dem Poster, in Anbetracht seiner dargebotenen Eloquenz, den bewussten Einsatz dieser Kontruktion ab. Somit fällt es als stilistisches Mittel weg, weshalb ich auch gegen die Verbindung von Komma und "und" bin. 



ZITAT(Karius @ 23.09.2008, 13:53) 
Ihr liebe Beschwerdekinder, auf der Suche nach "Coolness" oder wie auch immer Ihr das für Euch selbst definiert, landet in anderen Foren unter dem "Banhammer". Dort landen all Diejenigen, die nach Ansicht der Moderatoren in der Kategorie "Nerds" anzusiedeln sind.



Dalmus schrieb:


> -Aha. Oo
> -In welchen Foren genau werden Nerds denn grundsätzlich gebannt?



www.elitistjerks.com




Dalmus schrieb:


> -Von solch diskriminierenden Machenschaften höre ich nun das erste mal.



Am Anfang fand ich es auch ein wenig krass. Allerdings führt das tatsächlich zu sehr guter Leserlichkeit des Forums, ohne die die schiere Masse an Inhalt gar nicht zu bewältigen wäre. Es ist so schon schwer genug darin zu lesen, und das sage ich nicht weil es auf englisch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



==============



Jenny84 schrieb:


> Mongo ist hier im saarland (ich glaub auch wo anders) ein schimpfwort. frag mich jedoch nicht was es bedeuten soll. ich hab keine ahnung und es konnte mir bisher auch keiner beantworten.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down-Syndrom


----------



## OnkelPle (23. September 2008)

Aryasin schrieb:


> Manoman haben hier einige Probleme.
> Es ist doch amüsant wie sehr sich hier aufregen weil man nicht darauf achtet wie man schreibt. Ich hatte jahrelang Kommasetzung im Deutschunterricht und ich mache mir trotzdem nicht die mühe sie zu setzen ausser bei wichtigen Dingen wie Bewerbungen und Co.
> Ich frage mich einfach was ist euer Problem dabei?
> Ihr versteht ja doch meist trotzdem was gemeint ist. Also Augen zu und durch wie man so schön sagt.
> ...



Genau ^^ Dann sag das mal nem Arbeitgeber bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch - weis ja wies gemeint is wa? Irgendwo ist auch mal gut mit "Augen zu und durch..." - das entwickelt sich von einem Trend in die Steinzeit zurück! In meiner Zeit als Dozent war es wirklich erschreckend wie die Kids schreiben - ihnen ist es praktisch egal - und genau das ist der Knackpunkt! Ich sage ja nichts gegen "ey alter haste das gesehen?" sondern nur gegen "willse mit in mein Guilde? Sin nette Läute drinn! matz unt sowas alls bekommse auch umsonz!" - Das grenzt an Vergewaltigung der Sprache!


----------



## Aryasin (23. September 2008)

naja wenn du meinst ich finde es nicht schlimm in games UND foren. im echten leben naja da muss es nicht unbedingt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacksmurf (23. September 2008)

> Naja die meisten mögen das nicht verstehen, das man sich über sowas aufregt. Nur ist es dann am Ende wirklich so, das genau die, die einem sagen: "Wen ich wil kan ichdaas auch!" nachher genau die selben Fehler in z.B. eine Bewerbung einbauen oder in Word nur noch mit dem Korrekturprogramm klarkommen. Denn: Wenn man die ganze Zeit nur falsch schreibt, trainiert man sich das an. Und das mit dem "ein anderes Game das vlt ab 18 ist...vlt findet ihr ja da eure Rechtschreibbefriedigung!" - ich sehe es nicht ein zu flüchten, nur weil es keinen unter 20 mehr interessiert, vernünftig zu schreiben! Generell ist mir die Einstellung zu anderen ala "Nach mia dem Sinflutt" aufgefallen, die zumeist mit genau diesen Leuten verbunden ist!




Wenn du nicht flüchten willst musst dich auch nicht darüber aufregen und das Spiel so spielen wie es ist :-)

Und es heißt nicht das sich nurnoch 20+ über die Rechtschreibung aufregen z.B.




> Meine Fresse das heißt Schocker!!!
> WIESO MÜSSEN SO VIELE LEUTE "er" DURCH "a" ERSETZEN?!
> Ich bin selber nur 14 aber in dem alter war ich noch nie



Naja was solls...


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down-Syndrom


danke jetzt kann ich etwas damit anfangen.
schon witzig das leute worte als schimpfworte benutzen und einem nicht beantworten können was es ist.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (23. September 2008)

dan go
Prister


----------



## Voldsom (23. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Mongo ist hier im saarland (ich glaub auch wo anders) ein schimpfwort. frag mich jedoch nicht was es bedeuten soll. ich hab keine ahnung und es konnte mir bisher auch keiner beantworten.



Mongo ist die umgangssprachliche Kurzform für Mongoloide !
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down-Syndrom

nm ! War ich wohl zu langsam ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (23. September 2008)

Manno man..ihr habt vielleicht Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ihr hier euch beschwert und so toll sagt wie ihr ingame schreibt, ändert nichts daran wie andere Leute schreiben. Lasst sie doch so schreiben, dann weis man wenigstens was für Leute hinterm Monitor sitzen...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. September 2008)

im forum, ingame, beim schreiben einer sms oder e-mail schreibe ich alles klein...einfach nur aus bequemlichkeit. jedoch haben "richtige" rechtschreibfehler nichts mit bequemlichkeit zu tun....entweder jemand vertippt sich oder er weiß es nicht besser. im letzteren falle sollte dieser mehr zeit mit lernen verbringen und sich weniger um pc- und videospiele kümmern.

bei manchen leuten in diesem forum ist die rechtschreibung absolut inakzeptabel und lässt sich mit "verschreiben", "absicht" oder "jugendsprache" nicht entschuldigen.....lernt mehr...zockt weniger....wir brauchen mehr studenten und mehr fachkräfte.....und nein, ein notendurchschnitt von 3,0 ist nicht gut...


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Voldsom schrieb:


> Mongo ist die umgangssprachliche Kurzform für Mongoloide !
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down-Syndrom
> 
> nm ! War ich wohl zu langsam !
> ...


ich kannte das nur unter dem down-syndrom
auch dir danke


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> wir brauchen mehr studenten und mehr fachkräfte.....und nein, ein notendurchschnitt von 3,0 ist nicht gut...



<ironie>
genau. und jemand der "alda" schreibt kann nicht gut in bio sein .. niemals. und kochen kann so jemand auch nicht. unfähig zu allem ... 
</ironie>


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. September 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Manno man..ihr habt vielleicht Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei dir bemerkt man es sofort^^


----------



## Voldsom (23. September 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Manno man..ihr habt vielleicht Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde es eher interessant das du das Verkümmern der Sprache, die immerhin die Grundlage für unsere Kommunikation darstellt, nicht als Problem ansiehst ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings sehe da die sprachlichen Defizite nur als Teil des Problems. Und nur weil wir das hier im Forum sicher nicht lösen werden so kann man doch trotzdem darüber reden.


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Das freut mich für Dich. Das habe ich im übrigen auch. Allerdings hat das nichts mit dem Zitat zu tun. Was also wolltest du denn überhaupt sagen?


Ups, huhu Karius. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte gar nicht gesehen, daß das Dein Post war.^^
Nun, es hatte mit dem Zitat sehr wohl etwas zu tun.
Ausdrücken wollte ich damit, daß dies in der Literatur schonmal gerne als Stilmittel verwendet wird und in diesem Zusammenhang durchaus "guter Satzbau" ist.




Karius schrieb:


> Richtig. Man beachte: "im allgemeinen"


Genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur wurde das Komma vor einem "und" ein paar Seiten zuvor in einem Titat mit rot markiert - obwohl es grammatikalisch völlig korrekt war.
Wenn wir da übereinstimmen: Wunderbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Karius schrieb:


> Um es wieder mit forenverträglichen Worten zu sagen. Totaler Käse. Im Allgemeinen würde man den Satz hier trennen um diese Konstruktion zu vermeiden. Mir scheint du möchtest einfach gerne dagegen sein.
> Die verwendete Konstruktion ist generell durchaus zulässig. Jedoch spreche ich dem Poster, in Anbetracht seiner dargebotenen Eloquenz, den bewussten Einsatz dieser Kontruktion ab. Somit fällt es als stilistisches Mittel weg, weshalb ich auch gegen die Verbindung von Komma und "und" bin.


Totaler Käse? - das klingt ziemlich absolut.
Und direkt im Anschluß ruderst Du zurück und verwendest wieder "Im Allgemeinen".
Der Poster mag dieses Stilmittel nicht bewußt eingesetzt haben, trotzdem war es an der Stelle absolut richtig. Warum also dagegen sein?
Siehst Du was?
Du schreibst, daß Dir scheint, daß ich einfach nur "dagegen" sein möchte und als nächstes schreibst Du, daß Du nur gegen dieses Stilmittel bist, weil eine bestimmte Person es eingesetzt hat (ob bewußt oder nicht sei dahingestellt).
Bist dann nicht eigentlich Du derjenige, der einfach nur "dagegen" sein möchte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Karius schrieb:


> www.elitistjerks.com


Die haben da was gegen Nerds?
Das muß ich wohl unterbewußt geahnt haben - deswegen treibe ich mich da auch nie groß rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber schon seltsam. Eigentlich war ich der Meinung, daß dort überwiegend Nerds verkehren.
Wenn diese alle gebannt wurden, dann muß es dort ja inzwischen ziemlich ruhig sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Karius schrieb:


> Am Anfang fand ich es auch ein wenig krass. Allerdings führt das tatsächlich zu sehr guter Leserlichkeit des Forums, ohne die die schiere Masse an Inhalt gar nicht zu bewältigen wäre. Es ist so schon schwer genug darin zu lesen, und das sage ich nicht weil es auf englisch ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mehr Leserlichkeit erreicht man meines Erachtens nicht indem man die Nerds alle bannt.
Auch wenn Diskriminierung im Ergebnis einige positive Resultate zeigen mag, so bleibt es doch Diskriminierung.
Aber wenn die Betreiber es für richtig halten, haben sie natürlich das Recht dazu.
Ich werde also in Zukunft von Besuchen dort absehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thimothy (23. September 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich verdeutlichen wie sehr ihr euch in ein Thema vertieft dass man nicht richtig AUSdiskutieren kann.
> Du weisst schon was ne Diskussion bringen soll? aus zwei Meinungen soll am Ende eine werden.



Aus zwei Meinungen soll eine werden ? 

Wenn es darauf ankommt wird in unseren Kreisen nicht viel AUSdiskutiert.


----------



## Polyphem (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keks?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> <ironie>
> genau. und jemand der "alda" schreibt kann nicht gut in bio sein .. niemals. und kochen kann so jemand auch nicht. unfähig zu allem ...
> </ironie>



dann schreibe mal die versuchsberichte im bio-labor in schlechtem deutsch.....dein prof. gibt sie dir zerrissen zurück...


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Zeig mir wie du schreibst und ich sag dir wer du bist?!

Also ich bin mit meinen 24 zwar etwas jünger als du, aber wohl nicht zu jung um mal was über mich oder jüngere Mitglieder hier sagen zu können.

Ich denke man sollte immer zwischen der SOrte welche einfach zu faul ist alles immer in der richtiggen Gramma zu schreiben oder vollständig aus´zuschreiben, bzw überhol ich mich öfter mal selbst beim tippen und baue so auch mal mehr oder weniger erhebliche Fehler ein.

Dann gibts die Sorte welche grundsätzlich jedes 3te Wort verdreht hat, jeder 2 Satz ohne jegliche Interpunktion auskommt oder sogar der ganze Roman und die Wörter dermaßen geändert werden oder gekürzt, dass sogar ich mit 24 nicht mehr lesen kann was da steht.

Ich denke viele sind einfach zu faul geworden richtig schreiben zu lernen. Ist es doch bequemer "lol" zu schreiben als sowas wie "is nich dein Ernst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds intressant wie es doch seit dem Internet mit der "Jugend" bergab geht...


----------



## Kerandos (23. September 2008)

Thimothy schrieb:


> Aus zwei Meinungen soll eine werden ?



Mir würd schon reichen, wenn der eine oder andere zumindest die Existenz einer anderen Meinung hinnehmen könnte...

LG Kerandos


----------



## Animos93 (23. September 2008)

Hmm alo mic stert da miet dr rchschreibung nt soo XD Et gbt schlimeres ^^
Haptsach mann värstet waß gemaind isd oda?


----------



## Bellthane (23. September 2008)

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass mich das persönlich auch schon oft gestört hat. Kenne selbst genug Leute in meinem Umfeld die eine Rechtschreibschwäche haben, aber auch nichts dagegen unternehmen. Ein Großteil dieser Schwäche liegt mit Sicherheit darin, dass die Jugend von heute keine Bücher oder dergleichen liest. Ich selbst zähle mich mit meinem 19 Jahren selbst noch zur Jugend und ich lese selbst aktiv Bücher. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn irgendwem mal ein Tippfehler unterläuft, passiert mir ja auch des öfteren. Aber ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, dass man seinen Post bzw. seinen Text vor dem abschicken noch einmal durchliest, um zu sehen, ob sich Fehler darin befinden.

Ich versuche in Forenposts immer nach der Rechtschreibung zu schreiben, weil ich es einfach möchte und es für mich zudem ein Training ist. Kann der Jugend nur empfehlen, lest euch täglich zb den Sportteil in der Zeitung durch und ihr werdet sehen eure schulischen Leistungen im Bereich der Rechtschreibung werden sich verbessern und auch eure Mitmenschen werden es euch danken.


----------



## Mindphlux (23. September 2008)

Man sollte weiterhin berücksichtigen, dass trotz aller genannten Umstände, es wohl nicht zu verhindern ist, dass eine "Geschlossene Gesellschaft", wie die Rollenspielgemeinschaft, eine eigene, der Spieldynamik entsprechende Sprache entwickelt. 

Ich differenziere sehrwohl zwischen " kannst mich mal xy ziehen"(Wow-Sprache) und "kriger und jeger sucht grupe für..."(Schulbesuch erforderlich)

Wörter wie "alta, alda, hamma oder ey" tatsächlich in geschriebener Form zum Ausdruck zu bringen, finde ich unmöglich.

Das die Jugend (mit jeder neuen Generation) eine eigene Sprache kreiert, sollte auch nicht weiter überraschen. Für die ü30er unter uns war in den 80ern alles cool oder geil. Heute wird eben einfach nur voll krass weggechillt, alda.


Rechtschreibung in Chat und Forum...

können/ tun
können/ aber nicht wollen
wollen/ aber nicht können
nicht können/ und auch nicht wollen

Da wird sich jeder wohl irgendwo wiederfinden?!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Hmm alo mic stert da miet dr rchschreibung nt soo XD Et gbt schlimeres ^^
> Haptsach mann värstet waß gemaind isd oda?


nimm es nicht persönlich, aber den satz ignoriere ich oder muss ihn 5 mal lesen um zu verstehen.


----------



## Flowmotion (23. September 2008)

OMFG man kann auch übertreiben! 


Was isn daran so schlimm so zu schreiben??? Und ich bitte euch wer schreibt in WoW schon mit punkt und komma? Ich kürze meine wörter selber ab weil das schneller geht und ich scheiss auf groß oder kleinschreibung.In der schule klar das man halt besser schreibt blaablaaa aber in nem spiel is das wohl scheiss egal


´´Die Sprache der Jugend ist schlimm´´ mein gott stfu und spielt


----------



## Karius (23. September 2008)

@ Dalmus 

Ich glaub wir drehen uns da im Kreis ^^

Den Absolutismus "völlig korrekt" fand ich totalen Käse, wohin gegen Du dann, ausschließlich meinen Absolutismus betrachtend, mir eben jenes vorgeworfen hast, was ich ja ebenfalls beanstandet habe ^^

Im Großen und Ganzen sind das in meinen Augen starke stilistische Mittel, die man bewusst verwendet sehr wohl verwenden kann. Allerdings kann ich nur davon abraten sie anderweitig zu verwenden, denn etwas aus stilistischen Gedanken heraus richtig heissen aber keinerlei Stil zu haben, verträgt sich nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht gut. 

Nennen wir es unentschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem hast du mich gar nicht auf das tolle ", und" angesprochen das ich für dich eingebaut hatte ^^


An sich war es ja auch nur ein Flame, allerdings mal von der anderen Seite. Wenn sich hier die ganzen Deutsch-Abstinenzler zusammentun, alleine aus dem Fakt das sie alle des Deutschen nicht mächtig sind, muss auch mal Gegenwind aus der anderen Richtung kommen. 

Schlampig schreiben ist verzeihbar, finde ich, wenn man des Deutschen mächtig ist. Viele sind das nicht und haben in meinen Augen keine Berechtigung sich darauf heraus zu reden. Es ist und bleibt eine Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache. Und leet und cool ist es nur wenn ich es bewusst einsetze und nicht weil ich unfähig bin richtig zu schreiben. 

Ausserdem waren einige der kkthxbye Bullshitflamer so dämlich das sie nen Gegenflame verdient hatten ^^


In diesem Sinne, lernt Lesen und Schreiben Kinder, man weiss nie wann man es mal brauchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharkeno (23. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Hmm alo mic stert da miet dr rchschreibung nt soo XD Et gbt schlimeres ^^
> Haptsach mann värstet waß gemaind isd oda?



Den check ich irgendwie auch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (23. September 2008)

Schonmal was von Ethnolekt gehört? Nicht? Dann erkundige dich mal.

Mich wundert es das noch Menschen gibt die sich fragen wieso unsere schöne Sprache so verkommt. Und meistens sind die Leute noch selber schuld. Haha.

Deutschland geht den Bach runter, wenn alle wegschauen. Und zu Deutschland gehört auch unsere Sprache.


----------



## Thimothy (23. September 2008)

C!D schrieb:


> boah
> 
> 
> hör ich hier nur gemimimi weil man das nich versteht was jmd schreibt?.....
> ...





hmmm muss man das jetzt verstehen ?


----------



## Smoleface (23. September 2008)

Uhuhuhu, Sätze wie "Ich finde den doof weil er nichr richtig schreibt" sind sowas von >kotz<. Sry, aber wollt ihr meine Meinung lesen?

Ich verachte Leute die immer und überall ernst sein müssen und überall jede Regel anwenden müssen und diese sogar von andere Leute VERLANGEN!

Wenn das ein Ärtzeforum oder Anwaltsforum wäre, könnte ich es verstehen, aber das ist ein Spieleforum. *Ein SPIELEforum*


----------



## Animos93 (23. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nimm es nicht persönlich, aber den satz ignoriere ich oder muss ihn 5 mal lesen um zu verstehen.






Sharkeno schrieb:


> Den check ich irgendwie auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm also mich stört  das mit der rechtschreibung nicht so XD Es gibt schlimmeres^^ Hauptsache man versteht was gemeint ist.
So ungefähr könnte man es übersetzten...
Rechtschreibfehler 4 tw ! XD


----------



## ragosh (23. September 2008)

Leute solange die buchstaben ein wort ergeben ist doch alles andere komplett egal ( außer gramatik vl ).
Und ich bin österreicher wenn ich also mal i ge moi zu meim freind schreibe könnt ihr euch doch mal bemühen es zu lesen wenn mir net auffällt, dass ich hochdeutsch schreiben sollte.
achja der eine komische post von animos konnte ich ohne probleme lesen also stellt euch net an wie kleine kinder.
ihr seit nur so beschränkt dass es heißt wenn ihr euch die mühe gebt mit satzzeichen großschreibung und all dem mist zu schreiben, wir es auch tun müssen sonst wird es nicht akzeptiert.

um euch das flamen zu vereinfachen, ich bin 14.
achja hauptschule leistungsgruppe 1 note 2.
und jetzt bin ich ind der hak also wer meint an der schreibweise in spielen und foren zu erkennen was der andere so drauf hat liegt ihr falsch.


hmm vielzuviel geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Hmm also mich stört  das mit der rechtschreibung nicht so XD Es gibt schlimmeres^^ Hauptsache man versteht was gemeint ist.
> So ungefähr könnte man es übersetzten...
> Rechtschreibfehler 4 tw ! XD


okay aber sowas mag ich z.b. nicht.
im dialekt schreiben ist halt doof, weil es nicht jeder versteht.


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> @ Dalmus
> 
> Ich glaub wir drehen uns da im Kreis ^^
> 
> Den Absolutismus "völlig korrekt" fand ich totalen Käse, wohin gegen Du dann, ausschließlich meinen Absolutismus betrachtend, mir eben jenes vorgeworfen hast, was ich ja ebenfalls beanstandet habe ^^


Verdammt, touché. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Karius schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen sind das in meinen Augen starke stilistische Mittel, die man bewusst verwendet sehr wohl verwenden kann. Allerdings kann ich nur davon abraten sie anderweitig zu verwenden, denn etwas aus stilistischen Gedanken heraus richtig heissen aber keinerlei Stil zu haben, verträgt sich nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht gut.
> 
> Nennen wir es unentschieden.
> 
> ...


Unentschieden find ich immer gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ", und" hab' ich doch glatt übersehen... da muß mich ein anderer fleissiger Kollege gerade abgelenkt haben.^^

Mit Stilmitteln ist das tatsächlich so eine Sache.
Man kann in 10 Sätzen 10 Kommafehler machen und im 11. Satz macht das gesetzte Komma dann überaschenderweise ein Stilmittel draus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand das Beispiel einfach ein wenig unglücklich gewählt - weil in dem Fall das Komma im Grunde richtig gesetzt war.



Karius schrieb:


> An sich war es ja auch nur ein Flame, allerdings mal von der anderen Seite. Wenn sich hier die ganzen Deutsch-Abstinenzler zusammentun, alleine aus dem Fakt das sie alle des Deutschen nicht mächtig sind, muss auch mal Gegenwind aus der anderen Richtung kommen.


Absolut einzusehen. Im Grunde hattest Du auch gar nicht so unrecht damit, daß ich "dagegen" bin, denn tatsächlich bin ich das.
Ich bin im Grunde gegen schlechte Rechtschreibung im Forum - ich wünschte mir von manch Postern auch etwas mehr Rücksicht auf die Leser.
Auf der anderen Seite bin ich bei kleineren Mängeln aber tolerant und da gehen mir dann im Gegenzug die vielen Nachvollgenden Rechtschreib-Flames auf den Geist.
Obwohl viele davon wiederum ganz amüsant sind, sofern sie ebenfalls nicht fehlerfrei sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Karius schrieb:


> Schlampig schreiben ist verzeihbar, finde ich, wenn man des Deutschen mächtig ist. Viele sind das nicht und haben in meinen Augen keine Berechtigung sich darauf heraus zu reden. Es ist und bleibt eine Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache. Und leet und cool ist es nur wenn ich es bewusst einsetze und nicht weil ich unfähig bin richtig zu schreiben.


Gerade wenn man des Schreibens mächtig ist, finde ich das eher unverzeihbar.
Wenn jemand es einfach (noch) nicht wirklich kann, dann kann man darüber hinwegsehen und hoffen, daß er es weiterhin lernt. Wenn jemand es aber kann und nur zu faul ist, dann finde ich es respektlos gegenüber den Lesern.



Karius schrieb:


> Ausserdem waren einige der kkthxbye Bullshitflamer so dämlich das sie nen Gegenflame verdient hatten ^^


Joa, hier und da müssen Gegenflames einfach mal sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airco (23. September 2008)

tja dazu kann ich nur sagen: I LOVE GERMANY ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeCrusher (23. September 2008)

sohlange jeda weis waß gemeind is reichds doch odda net?


----------



## ragosh (23. September 2008)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> sohlange jeda weis waß gemeind is reichds doch odda net?



genau mei meinung owa de woin des einfoch ned akzeptirn


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Mindphlux schrieb:


> Man sollte weiterhin berücksichtigen, dass trotz aller genannten Umstände, es wohl nicht zu verhindern ist, dass eine "Geschlossene Gesellschaft", wie die Rollenspielgemeinschaft, eine eigene, der Spieldynamik entsprechende Sprache entwickelt.
> 
> Ich differenziere sehrwohl zwischen " kannst mich mal xy ziehen"(Wow-Sprache) und "kriger und jeger sucht grupe für..."(Schulbesuch erforderlich)
> 
> ...



können/ aber nicht wollen - So gehts mir. Wie unsere Österreichischen Kollegen schon sagen, schreiben viele auch einfach in ihrem "Dialekt". Ich ebenfalls. Mal hab ich lust "Shift" zu betätigen und ein anderes mal eben nich. Ma vergess ich nen Komma und ma lass ich es weg. Ich denke dieser Thread bewegt sich auf nem schmalen Grad was das Unterscheiden zwischen können/ aber nicht wollen &
wollen/ aber nicht können betrifft. 



Flowmotion schrieb:


> OMFG man kann auch übertreiben!
> 
> 
> Was isn daran so schlimm so zu schreiben???....
> ...



Wer mit stfu seine Aussagen kommentieren muss, kann nicht in der Lage sein, sich nur im Ansatz ernsthaft zu solchen Themen zu äussern. Im gewissen Sinne ist es eben so. Wer hier nicht wenigstens ein bischen auf seine Art zu schreiben achtet, tut es eigentlich auch sonst nirgends. Es ist doch wie das Lesen. Wer nicht übt wird im laufe der Zeit eben schlechter und das ist Faktum!

Ich wette mit dir in nem Buchstabierwettbewerb würde ich dich haushoch schlagen, obwohl ich auch nicht alle Wörter buchstabieren könnte, da ich sie zu selten lese!


----------



## Ti_Zero (23. September 2008)

Ich persönlich schreib ingame so wie auch hier.

Wenn andere meinen ihre Kreativen ergrüsse in WoW auszulassen...ists mir egal, ich reg mich schon gar nicht mehr auf, ich lach nur noch ^^

its all about gude laune


----------



## leckaeis (23. September 2008)

Man kann ziemlich schnell erkennen wie "kidde-Mäßig" dein Gegenüber ist.
Ich achte weniger auf die Rechtschreibung, da die bei mir selbst ziemlich hakt. Dafür kann es Gründe wie kaputte leer- oder Shifttaste geben. 

Wenn jemand Nomen, Namen und Satzanfänge groß schreibt, sieht man meistens schon, dass sich derjenige auch gedanken darüber macht, was er schreibt.


----------



## theduke666 (23. September 2008)

Jetzt hätte ich es aber beinahe vergessen...
...DAS passt ja perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html



> Schreibe in klarer, grammatikalisch korrekter Sprache.
> 
> Wir wissen aus Erfahrung, dass Leute mit oberflächlichem und schlampigem Schreibstil auch oberflächliche und schlampige Denker und Coder sind (jedenfalls oft genug, um darauf wetten zu können). Solchen Leuten Fragen zu beantworten, lohnt sich nicht; mit dieser Zeit können wir etwas Besseres anfangen.
> 
> ...



Nichts weiter hinzuzufügen, eigentlich.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Man kann ziemlich schnell erkennen wie "kidde-Mäßig" dein Gegenüber ist.
> Ich achte weniger auf die Rechtschreibung, da die bei mir selbst ziemlich hakt. Dafür kann es Gründe wie kaputte leer- oder Shifttaste geben.
> 
> Wenn jemand Nomen, Namen und Satzanfänge groß schreibt, sieht man meistens schon, dass sich derjenige auch gedanken darüber macht, was er schreibt.


ich mache mir auch gedanken was ich schreibe. 
ich schreibe allerding nur namen auch mit grossschrift.
ich schreibe also Jenny84 und nicht jenny84.


----------



## crizzle (23. September 2008)

das einzigste was mich anpisst sind so leute die  "hir" statt "hier" oder "den" statt "denn"....


man könnte sich mal etwas mehr mühe geben beim schreiben von irgend welchen texten o.ä.


Mfg


----------



## Ilunadin (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Was auch ganz beliebt an Stelle von z.B. "das Schwert" wird geschrieben "dem Schwert"



Ich traf ihn mit das Schwert? So besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja, Rechtschreibung verkommt seit dem Internet,und Abkürzungen sind unwahrscheinlich beliebt.Aber gut mir soll es egal sein,solange es IM Internet bleibt.Wenn ich wen sehe der  sich durch die Gegend LOL't,bekomme ich einen Anfall,weil das einfach sinnfrei wäre.Wenn wer Hamma sagt,ist mir das relativ egal-sein Ding.


----------



## Ematra (23. September 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> lol alta!! das verstet keiner nichma dein homie was du da fürn gaytext gesülzt hast alta!
> wat interssiert mich den die rechtschreibung heir bin ich inna schule oder was ?
> 
> 
> ...



IF NOT IRONIE THEN

Ja isset denn... Jetzt machst Du mich doch glatt für Deinen Mangel an Bildung verantwortlich. Aber vielen Dank, dass Du meine Theorien bestätigst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

ELSE IF IRONIE

LOL!


----------



## Hubautz (23. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> ...die vielen Nach*vollgenden *Rechtschreib-Flames auf den Geist.



Gotcha ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Krieg ich jetzt auch ein Duplo?


----------



## Flowmotion (23. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Wer mit stfu seine Aussagen kommentieren muss, kann nicht in der Lage sein, sich nur im Ansatz ernsthaft zu solchen Themen zu äussern.
> 
> Ich wette mit dir in nem Buchstabierwettbewerb würde ich dich haushoch schlagen, obwohl ich auch nicht alle Wörter buchstabieren könnte, da ich sie zu selten lese!



Ich wette mit dir das ich mich besser artikulieren kann als du im englischen als auch im deutschen und ich kann meine aussagen so kommentieren wie ich will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  btw siehst ja das ich in der lage bin mich dazu zu äußern  sonst würde ja kein post von mir hier  stehen oder? xD   achja das wort äußern(so wirds richtig geschrieben)


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Flowmotion schrieb:


> Ich wette mit dir das ich mich besser artikulieren kann als du im englischen als auch im deutschen und ich kann meine aussagen so kommentieren wie ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so, aber es sind beide schreibweisen richtig.


----------



## Flowmotion (23. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so, aber es sind beide schreibweisen richtig.



achso na dann^^ sry dafür lol


----------



## Hagriel (23. September 2008)

Boah alta, voll krass ey, schon 45 Seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Fred nehm' ich mir gleich zu Hause noch mal in ruhe vor, da ich jetzt von der Arbeit aus nur mal kurz drüber gucken konnte.

Allerdings seeehr interessant!

Meinen Senf quetsch ich aber trotzdem jetzt schon mal dazu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen, wenn im Chat oder im Forum im Dialekt geschrieben wird. Erstens dient es dem Spaß (was mag er wohl meinen?) zweitens lernt man dazu (Chüchichächtli... oder so?).
Der Urheber dieser Beiträge sollte sich dann aber nicht wundern, wenn er nicht verstanden wird, ausser von anderen Einheimischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand in 'nem thread ausschließlich klein schreibt (mache ich auch meistens, reine Faulheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder aber mal hier und da ein paar Tipp- und Flüchtigkeitsfehler auftauchen bzw. Abk. verw. werden, die zwar das Lesen erschweren, der Verständlichkeit aber nicht zu sehr zu Leibe rücken.
Satzzeichen... naja, da dürfen ruhig mal 1-2 fehlen, ich setze auch nicht alle dahin, wo sie hingehören.

Aber komplett unverständliches Zeug schreiben und sich dann auch noch beschweren, dass man geflamed wird... also ehrlich, da juckt es mir auch schon manchmal in den Fingern!

Nichts gegen Legastheniker, Analphabeten, Ausländer... ganz bestimmt nicht!
Aber von einem Jugendlichen oder Erwachsenen, auf den keines dieser Merkmale zutrifft, erwarte ich - wenigstens aus Gründen der Höflichkeit - eine angemessene Ausdrucksweise, ein paar Satzzeichen und den ein oder anderen Absatz in seinem Text.

Tante Edith sagt: auch das Nacheditieren offensichtlicher und grober Patzer ist nicht verboten...

Man stelle sich mal die Bewerbungsschreiben einiger unserer Forenmitglieder vor...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist der Respekt, der vielen fehlt, Respekt vor dem Mitspieler/-menschen.


----------



## Erriel (23. September 2008)

Also ich bekomme auch regelmäßig Haarausfall, wenn ich den Handel/SNG Channel lese.
Auf meinem Server gibt es allerdings sehr viele Holländer und einige auch in meiner Gilde. Inzwischen schreibe/rede ich nurnoch englisch mit ihnen, da ihnen die deutsche Sprache und Rechtschreibung Probleme macht.

Natürlich passieren mir ingame sehr fix Schreibfehler da ich mit 10 Fingern tippe und leider nicht meinen Text (wenns ein langer ist) durchscrollen kann.
Im Forum versuche ich es dann zu beheben.

Aber bei manchen Leuten hat man das Gefühl, dass sie es entweder cool finden in einem 3 Wörter langen Satz 10 Rechtschreibfehler reinzuboxen, oder es ist "Mode" was ich jetzt mal nicht glaube.

Ich schreibe nun auch kein perfektes Deutsch, aber ich bemühe mich wenigstens.


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Gotcha !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Argh.^^

Hilft's wenn ich behaupte, daß ich einfach schneller denke als ich schreibe und das "voll" eigentlich weiter hinten stehen sollte? Also, daß es mir voll auf den Geist geht?
Ich befürchte damit komm ich nicht durch, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, also ein Duplo für Dich. *rüberreich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (23. September 2008)

Danke schön.


----------



## huladai (23. September 2008)

Ich denke, dass sich einige nur einfach keine Mühe geben.

Hier mal 2 Beispiele meinerseits, die ich lesen musste:

"mal ne frage was ist overpowerd in euren augen was das heist weis ich aber in eugen augen ist es bestimmt so wenn der dk fast alle besigt und er imba ist oder wie naja ist mir egal werde dk zocken und auch wenn er dan so schwach ist wie eins der pala ich zocke ihn oder zuga noch schwechenr ich werde ihn spielen

wer rechtschreib fehler findet behaltet die"

Ja - sogar der berüchtigte Satz, man solle die Rechtschreibfehler behalten, ist falsch geschrieben.


oder: 


"hhaha TECHNISCH NCIHT MÖGLICH, es heist doch imer es ist nix unmöglich
blit will das addon so schnel es geht rausbringen und die haben kein bock grösere probleme zu lösen den je lenger die da rumfumeln um so mehr geld ferliren die deswegen wird ein skil einfach entfernt das geht schnler und scheis auf die schamanen die krigen was nachgeschmisen was irgent eine klase schon hate bisel da oder dort angepast name gendert und fetig ist die torte die jetzt keiner magg"

Will hier keinen bloßstellen, schreibe natürlich auch keine Namen dazu, ist letztendlich auch egal, beide hätten es sicher besser gekonnt, aber man muss das schon 2 mal lesen, um überhaupt den tieferen Sinn dieser Beiträge zu erfassen.


----------



## Thelorimus (23. September 2008)

Also ich bin 14 Jahre alt und ich bemühe mich auch kaum Rechtschreibfehler zu schreiben aber meist ist man im Spiel etwas unter Stress, weil gerade ein Gegner angreift oder man schnell etwas sagen muss bevor etwas schlimmes eintritt.
Ich kanns verstehen wenn man Rechtschreibfehler oder Abkürzngen benutzt wenn im Spiel etwas rund zugeht ( bsp. Instanz)
Aber jeder der die Zeit hat sollte sich auch bemühen richtig zu schreiben bevor es dann wieder heißt /was willst du ?

Gruß Thelorimus


----------



## Makku (23. September 2008)

Die Ausdrucksweise in Spielen wie "WoW" ist halt ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft.

Freundlichkeit, Wortschatz, Grammatik oder gar Poesie völlig Fehl am Platze.

Es erfüllt mich mit großem Glück wie folgt im Spiel angesprochen zu werden: "Entschuldige bitte die Störung, aber kann ich Dich etwas fragen"

Stattdessen: "Ey, hasse ma 5 Gold?"

Selbst die Goldseller bringen mehr Höflichkeit in Ihr "Gespamme".

Genauso die Verwendung von Anglizismen... oder "denglischen" Wörtern... da könnt ich Durchfall kriegen...

Naja. Letztendlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen, seinen eigenen Kulturgrad anhand seiner Sprache zum Ausdruck zu bringen.

Bei vielen reicht es halt nur für die Lautsprache... wie sie unter Neandertalern üblich war...


----------



## Ilunadin (23. September 2008)

Makku schrieb:


> Bei vielen reicht es halt nur für die Lautsprache... wie sie unter Neandertalern üblich war...



Hägah?




Naja ,wenn jemand  sowas schreibt



"mal ne frage was ist overpowerd in euren augen was das heist weis ich aber in eugen augen ist es bestimmt so wenn der dk fast alle besigt und er imba ist oder wie naja ist mir egal werde dk zocken und auch wenn er dan so schwach ist wie eins der pala ich zocke ihn oder zuga noch schwechenr ich werde ihn spielen"



,dann ist das nicht in Ordnung,weil soviel Mühe sollte man sich schon geben,wenigstens mal einen PUNKT ( . )  zu setzen.


----------



## Ematra (23. September 2008)

Makku schrieb:


> Bei vielen reicht es halt nur für die Lautsprache... wie sie unter Neandertalern üblich war...



Da muss ich doch mal sehr darum bitten, nicht die Neandertaler zu diskreditieren. Das war eine (jedenfalls für ihr Zeitalter) kulturell hochentwickelte Menschenart, die ganz genau wusste, warum sie sich rechtzeitig zum Aussterben entschlossen hat. Der sogenannte moderne Mensch stand schließlich damals schon vor Neandertalers Haustür, das ganze Theater, das folgen würde, war also bereits absehbar. Und dann bleibt eben nur noch der kollektive Suizid. Der übrigens auch heute wieder eine gangbare Lösung wäre, die großen Probleme der Menschheit in den Griff zu bekommen. Hunger. Kriege. Klimawandel. Oder eben die Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch mal sehr darum bitten, nicht die Neandertaler zu diskreditieren. Das war eine (jedenfalls für ihr Zeitalter) kulturell hochentwickelte Menschenart, die ganz genau wusste, warum sie sich rechtzeitig zum Aussterben entschlossen hat. Der sogenannte moderne Mensch stand schließlich damals schon vor Neandertalers Haustür, das ganze Theater, das folgen würde, war also bereits absehbar. Und dann bleibt eben nur noch der kollektive Suizid. Der übrigens auch heute wieder eine gangbare Lösung wäre, die großen Probleme der Menschheit in den Griff zu bekommen. Hunger. Kriege. Klimawandel. Oder eben die Rechtschreibung.



Hunger und Kriege sind durch kollektiven Suizid ad hoc zu beheben.
Klimawandel würde etwas länger dauern.
Bei der Rechtschreibung kann man dazu nix sagen, weil ja keiner mehr da ist zum recht schreiben.
Wir haben damit sozusagen einen Quantenzustand (Katze tot UND lebendig)

Daher meine Theorie:
Rechtschreibung und Quantenphysik stehen in einem unmittelbaren Zusammenhang!


----------



## blackhexers (23. September 2008)

naja finde das jetzt nicht so schlimm so lange man es noch entziffern kann^^ Aber wenn sicher einer dauernd vertippt wäre mir das schon zu blöd!


----------



## SohnDesRaben (23. September 2008)

blackhexers schrieb:


> naja finde das jetzt nicht so schlimm so lange man es noch entziffern kann^^ Aber wenn sicher einer dauernd vertippt wäre mir das schon zu blöd!



War klar, dass du es nicht so schlimm findest. Bei so einer Signatur, die 10x so lang scheint, wie deine Beiträge die du postest.
Finde diese Signaturen, für die man beinahe eine halbe Seite scrollen muss, mindestens genauso schlimm wie die "Rechtschreib-Skills" der Community.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Flowmotion schrieb:


> Ich wette mit dir das ich mich besser artikulieren kann als du im englischen als auch im deutschen und ich kann meine aussagen so kommentieren wie ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum solltest du dich besser artikulieren können? Meinst du etwa "hochgestochen" zu klingen und hier und dort ma ein "fermdwort" oder lateinisches Wort einzubauen ist die bessere Artikulation als meine? Wenn du daraus schließen magst, das ich nicht so redegewant bin wie du, täuschst du dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Deine Aussage hat in meinen Augen keinerlei Halt!

EDITH sagt: Seine Aussagen kommentiert man doch nicht. Die trifft oder macht man. Kommentieren tu ich nen Fußballspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nebenbei: Das Wort äussern, kann man schreiben wie man möchte dank der neuen Rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ematra schrieb:


> .......der kollektive Suizid. Der übrigens auch heute wieder eine gangbare Lösung wäre, die großen Probleme der Menschheit in den Griff zu bekommen. Hunger. Kriege. Klimawandel. Oder eben die Rechtschreibung.



Oo Du setzt das alles auf einen Nenner?


----------



## Dalmus (23. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wir haben damit sozusagen einen Quantenzustand (Katze tot UND lebendig)


_"Wenn ich jemanden von Schrödingers Katze sprechen höre greife ich nach meinem Gewehr"_
Stephen Hawking


----------



## Ematra (23. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hunger und Kriege sind durch kollektiven Suizid ad hoc zu beheben.
> Klimawandel würde etwas länger dauern.
> Bei der Rechtschreibung kann man dazu nix sagen, weil ja keiner mehr da ist zum recht schreiben.
> Wir haben damit sozusagen einen Quantenzustand (Katze tot UND lebendig)
> ...



Der Buffed-User als Schrödingers Neandertaler? Das würde einiges erklären...


----------



## Vallani (23. September 2008)

Kann mich den meißten Vorrednern hier nur anschließen. Es ist schlicht und ergreifend grausam.

Es ist allerdings meiner Meinung nach, nicht nur die Rechtschreibung, die Grund zur Sorge bietet, sondern vielmehr, was dahinter steckt, sprich die Ursache dafür.
Die respektlose Art und Weise, wie die zumeißt Jugendlichen miteinander umgehen und den Ton, der angeschlagen wird, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Da ist nichts mehr mit gegenteiliger Rücksichtsnahme, Respekt voreinander, Nettigkeiten oder Verständnis untereinander. Nein, da wird jeder der mal nen falschen Knopf klickt als noob, boon, gimp und wie das alles heißt beschimpft, man landet auf ignore Listen wegen Lächerlichkeiten usw.

Ich habe mir nen  Twink hochgespielt und bin mal als frisch 70iger ins Alterac gegangen, natürlich mit grün-blauem equip. Man hat mich ausgelacht, beschimpft und angeflüstert was denn das für ein equip sei? Ich bin zwar in der Lage, gut zu kontern, aber muß das alles denn so oberflächlich sein? Bei vielen Spielern habe ich den Eindruck, die haben wirklich nichts ausser WOW, absolut nichts.

Und ich frage mich immer, wo die Eltern bei diesen Kids eigentlich sind. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt, also noch nicht sooo lange raus aus der Jugend und will jetzt nicht mit der alten Zeit anfangen, aber trotzdem. Selbst wenn es damals als ich 14 war WOW und sowas gegeben hätte, wäre ich kein Rechtschreibe- und Verhaltens Sozialfall. Meine Eltern hatten ein Auge auf mich und meinen Freundeskreis, mit wem ich so abhänge und was ich so mache und das ist auch völlig in Ordnung. Doch bei den meißten Kiddies, die mir in WOW über den Weg laufen, fehlt es erzieherisch offensichtlich an allem, was einen netten Menschen ausmachen sollte.

Gegen Menschen die ne Lese und Schreibschwäche haben geht es hier nicht. Aber das können ja auch nicht 70% sein, die alle in WOW rumgammeln.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Schrödingers Katze.... *wirr vor mich hinmurmel* Schrödingers.... KATZE!!!! *kreisch*

*hüstel*

Verzeihung ich leide unter einem Trauma, bedingt durch eine drei Nächte andauernde Diskussion über eben jenes untote Katzenvieh. Ich werde es wohl nie los.

Zum Thema: 
Ich schliesse mich dem Ersteller an, ebenso wie den meisten Mitrednern hier. Zum ersten Mal sehe ich in diesem Forum einen Strang, der nicht aus wirr zusammengewürfelten Buchstabenblöcken besteht. Eine wahre Wohltat, die ich auch umgehend mit hilfebedürftigen Postern teilen werde sobald sie mir auffallen. Wie? Werdet ihr sehen.

Und Legasthenie ist keine Allerweltsausrede für diesen Schwachsinn, den sich manche hier erdreisten niederzuschreiben. Entschuldigung, das musste mal gesagt werden.

Ingame, bei der Suche nach Gruppenmitgliedern oder ähnlichem stossen mir die gängigen Abkürzungen nicht so sauer auf, da sie, wi schon mal erwähnt, das Chatfenster nicht so blockieren. 
Allerdings lese ich auch gerne mal schön formulierte Sätze, wie letztens der Magier der Ports anbot: "Blabla-Airline befördert sie sicher und schnell nach XY, Reise inklusive Essen und Getränk 2 Gold..." usw.

Was mir die Nackenhaare zur Flucht treibt sind solche Persönchen á la "koms mit qs?" "Bitte?" "obs q gest!" "entschuldige, was willst du von mir?" "A s maul du nap!"

Ja ja....

Wie schön dass ich noch Bücher lesen kann.... Solche aus Papier. Kennt ihr das noch?

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (23. September 2008)

alta lol der tread is joa de hamma.

ne mal ganz im ernst.
ich find die rechtschreibung net mals am schlimmsten solang man es versteht. aber wenn manche nie was von satzstellung gehört haben hörts bei mir auch auf mit der akzeptanz.


----------



## MaexxDesign (23. September 2008)

Autark schrieb:


> Man kann doch zumindest seine Texte (besonders in Foren wie hier) einmal überlesen bevor man sie reinstellt. Ist das denn zu viel verlangt?


Genau !

Mich stört es nicht, wenn andere Forennutzer alles klein und ohne Punkt und Komma schreiben.
Aber blind drauf los tippen, ein Dutzend Fehler machen und schnell auf "Absenden" klicken ohne wenigstens einmal Korrekturlesen geht mal gar nicht !


Meine Texte schreibe ich so, wie ich es von anderen auch erwarte (wie man sieht).
Außerdem festigt das die Deutschkenntnisse.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

Ich akzeptiere alles, so lange ich es entziffern kann.
Und beim entziffern gebe ich mir auch sehr viel Mühe, falls es allerdings mal doch nicht klappt reicht ein kurzes: "Wie bitte?" aus.


Um auch auf meine/n Vorposter/in einzugehen, ich lese meine Beiträge vorher nicht nochmal extra durch, nur weil es einigen nicht passt, dass ich hier und da mal einen Rechtschreibfehler habe.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Es geht ja nicht um die kleinen rechtschreibfehler, es geht vor allem um eine ganz besondere Verwendung deutscher Sprache wie: 
"ey mimimi man heul nich so rum du kacknoob also echt selba schuld was bist auch so schice maan" usw usf. ohne jegliche Verwendung irgendwelche satzzeichen, Vergewaltgung diverser Wörter und ähnlichem... Verstehste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um die kleinen rechtschreibfehler, es geht vor allem um eine ganz besondere Verwendung deutscher Sprache wie:
> "ey mimimi man heul nich so rum du kacknoob also echt selba schuld was bist auch so schice maan" usw usf. ohne jegliche Verwendung irgendwelche satzzeichen, Vergewaltgung diverser Wörter und ähnlichem... Verstehste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verstanden, aber ich weiß genau, dass mich jemand mit diesem Satz dumm machen will, weil ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe und es irgendwo hingepostet habe.
Was ist daran jetzt so schlimm?
So lange ich den Inhalt erkennen kann ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Die art und weise ist respektlos, so sollte man nicht kommunizieren. Der Schreiber könnte auch sagen: "Findest du nicht dass du jetzt ein wenig übertreibst? Hauptsache du hast aus deinem Fehler gelernt"

Ausserdem ist so etwas nicht schön, da der ersteller eines Threads, der solche Antworten bekommt, es doch ernst meinte, sonst würde er doch nicht darüber schreiben. Somit denkt er sich "Toll ich bin scheisse, ich kann nichts, ich bin nichts" usw. Und wieder ist ein neuer Emo geboren (entschuldigung, ich wollte ein wenig auflockern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Flowmotion (23. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Warum solltest du dich besser artikulieren können? Meinst du etwa "hochgestochen" zu klingen und hier und dort ma ein "fermdwort" oder lateinisches Wort einzubauen ist die bessere Artikulation als meine? Wenn du daraus schließen magst, das ich nicht so redegewant bin wie du, täuschst du dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab mich für den Fehler mit dem Wort äussern/äußern schon Entschuldigt.Soooo zu dem rest xD fu geh kackn llawll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Die art und weise ist respektlos, so sollte man nicht kommunizieren. Der Schreiber könnte auch sagen: "Findest du nicht dass du jetzt ein wenig übertreibst? Hauptsache du hast aus deinem Fehler gelernt"
> 
> Ausserdem ist so etwas nicht schön, da der ersteller eines Threads, der solche Antworten bekommt, es doch ernst meinte, sonst würde er doch nicht darüber schreiben. Somit denkt er sich "Toll ich bin scheisse, ich kann nichts, ich bin nichts" usw. Und wieder ist ein neuer Emo geboren (entschuldigung, ich wollte ein wenig auflockern
> 
> ...


Ich fühle mich dadurch nicht respektlos behandelt oder sonstiges.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie gesagt, so lange ich erkennen kann, was mein Gegenüber damit meint ist alles genehm.
Da ist es auch egal ob er 





> "Findest du nicht dass du jetzt ein wenig übertreibst? Hauptsache du hast aus deinem Fehler gelernt"


 oder 





> ey mimimi man heul nich so rum du kacknoob also echt selba schuld was bist auch so schice maan"


 schreibt.
Beides hilft mir genauso weiter.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (23. September 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Mich stört es nicht, wenn andere Forennutzer alles klein und ohne Punkt und Komma schreiben.
> Aber blind drauf los tippen, ein Dutzend Fehler machen und schnell auf "Absenden" klicken ohne wenigstens einmal Korrekturlesen geht mal gar nicht !



Das Problem besteht darin, dass gefühlte 99% der Poster hier, schnell noch ein "FIRST!!!!11111elfelf" in den Beitrag klatschen wollen.
Da bleibt keine Zeit um nochmal alles durchzulesen und zu korrigieren, könnte ja einer schneller sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtrot (23. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63891


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Naja, das ist dann wohl eher eine Sache der Akzeptanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag es nicht, du kommst damit klar, whatever. 
Immerhin muss ich deine Sachen nicht erst lange übersetzen


----------



## Skullzigg (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...



wenn du solche probleme hast dann geh auf nen RP server auf anderen servern darf man so labern


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

ja, bitte, nachtrot?

edit sagt: skullzigg hat das thema nicht verstanden -.-


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Immerhin muss ich deine Sachen nicht erst lange übersetzen


Ich geb mir Mühe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BingoTheClowno (23. September 2008)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Und um die Leute zu fragen: “Wollen Sie hier essen oder nehmen Sie es mit“ reicht es wohl.
> Traurig aber wahr …..




Heute heisst das "Für hier oder to go?" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (23. September 2008)

Blacksmurf schrieb:


> absolut /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber sonst tut nichts weh?


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Flowmotion schrieb:


> Hab mich für den Fehler mit dem Wort äussern/äußern schon Entschuldigt.Soooo zu dem rest xD fu geh kackn llawll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke dass du meine Aussage nur bestätigst =) - Das schöne ist, würdest du mir auf der Strasse begegnen, wäre dein Tonfall ganz anders. Naja ich hab was ich eh schon wuste zu bekommen.... meine Bestätigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (23. September 2008)

Ich glaube Nachtrot wollte hier ein Extrembeispiel aufzeigen ^^ 


Zum Topic: In Zeiten von "lfg bg grp wsg 30+" wundert es mich garnicht, dass die Rechtschreibung nachlässt...


----------



## Karius (23. September 2008)

boah ey ich check auch garnicht warum hir alle so krass abgehen. das is doch voll ok wenn mann so schreibt das alle des noch verstehn oda? und überhaupts find ich das manche hir halt mal viel zu übelst abgehen weil hey das is nurn game undzo. was hattn das überhaupts mit dem schröder zu tun und mit dem seiner katze? das ist mal voll blöd hey. und vielleich müssts ihr auch mal sehen das ned jeder so schrieben kann dann muss mann halt mal auch bissi rücksicht ahben weil da gehts doch ehct um des was die sagen wolln. ich schreib auf jeden fall so wies mir passt und ihr brauchts auch gar nicht blöd rumflamen weil mir ist des voll egal und ihr seits eh alles voll arme looser weil ihr könnts nicht mal richtig zocken und nur auf andern rumhacken des is voll arm ey. ich treff euch dann im bg ihr gimps und dann gibts dick auf die mütze weil ich bin nicht so ein mieser rächtschriebflamer wies ihr seits und dann pwn ich euch mal fett wies ihrs verdients. kkthxbye


----------



## Magisto (23. September 2008)

Naja also ich denke man muss das hier von 2 Seiten sehen.
Klar stimmt schon das es massive Rechtschreibfehler gibt und darüber lässt sich auch nicht streiten, jedoch sollten auch allen bewusst
sein, dass das nicht immer an Dummheit sondern an Faulheit liegt.
Ich bin auch jemand der gerne gewisse Wörter in-game verkürzt wie z.B jemand= jmd oder jetzt= jezz.
Das mach ich nicht weil ich es nicht richtig schreiben kann wie man sieht ^^ aber es man kann einfach viel schneller tippen bzw schneller schreiben und trotzdem weiss jeder was gemeint ist. Denn wenn ich z.B nach Gruppen suche oder nach Membern für eine Gruppe so muss ich mein text meist sehr oft schreiben und jedesmal ein Makro dafür zu machen lohnt nicht; also kürz ich es einfach ab.

Naja ist hoffentlig ein wenig einsehbar.

Mfg Magi


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Ich bete zu Bob und allen Gamemastern: Lass das ein Ironiebeitrag gewesen sein!


----------



## Decosia (23. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Ärtzeforum oder Anwaltsforum wäre, könnte ich es verstehen, aber das ist ein Spieleforum. *Ein SPIELEforum*



Oh weh. Da bemüht man sich als spielender Mensch nicht alle Naslang als Killerspielspielerpädophiler hingestellt werden und dann kommen Leute wie Du, die mit so einer Aussage implizit ausdrücken dass Spieler, im Gegensatz zu anderen Gruppen,  keine Bildung hätten.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> und vielleich müssts ihr auch mal sehen das ned jeder so schrieben kann dann muss mann halt mal auch bissi rücksicht ahben weil da gehts doch ehct um des was die sagen wolln.


Ein bisschen krass ausgedrückt aber im Großen und Ganzen meine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> boah ey ich check auch garnicht warum hir alle so krass abgehen. das is doch voll ok wenn mann so schreibt das alle des noch verstehn oda? und überhaupts find ich das manche hir halt mal viel zu übelst abgehen weil hey das is nurn game undzo. was hattn das überhaupts mit dem schröder zu tun und mit dem seiner katze? das ist mal voll blöd hey. und vielleich müssts ihr auch mal sehen das ned jeder so schrieben kann dann muss mann halt mal auch bissi rücksicht ahben weil da gehts doch ehct um des was die sagen wolln. ich schreib auf jeden fall so wies mir passt und ihr brauchts auch gar nicht blöd rumflamen weil mir ist des voll egal und ihr seits eh alles voll arme looser weil ihr könnts nicht mal richtig zocken und nur auf andern rumhacken des is voll arm ey. ich treff euch dann im bg ihr gimps und dann gibts dick auf die mütze weil ich bin nicht so ein mieser rächtschriebflamer wies ihr seits und dann pwn ich euch mal fett wies ihrs verdients. kkthxbye



Das ist mal ein Glanzbeispiel für die Intelligenz einiger Forenuser... noch keine Haare am Sack aber richtig einen auf coole Socke machen...


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Jessasna (das war bayerisch)

Ich glaube das wird so nichts mehr....

und da ich sogar schon ingame in den Texten der NPCs Fehler entdecken musste (AlchImie statt AlchEmie) denke ich doch, dass es mit unsrer Jugendkultur schwer abwärts geht....

*lilie und sarg auspack*


----------



## Rantja (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> boah ey ich check auch garnicht warum hir alle so krass abgehen. das is doch voll ok wenn mann so schreibt das alle des noch verstehn oda? und überhaupts find ich das manche hir halt mal viel zu übelst abgehen weil hey das is nurn game undzo. was hattn das überhaupts mit dem schröder zu tun und mit dem seiner katze? das ist mal voll blöd hey. und vielleich müssts ihr auch mal sehen das ned jeder so schrieben kann dann muss mann halt mal auch bissi rücksicht ahben weil da gehts doch ehct um des was die sagen wolln. ich schreib auf jeden fall so wies mir passt und ihr brauchts auch gar nicht blöd rumflamen weil mir ist des voll egal und ihr seits eh alles voll arme looser weil ihr könnts nicht mal richtig zocken und nur auf andern rumhacken des is voll arm ey. ich treff euch dann im bg ihr gimps und dann gibts dick auf die mütze weil ich bin nicht so ein mieser rächtschriebflamer wies ihr seits und dann pwn ich euch mal fett wies ihrs verdients. kkthxbye



Made my Day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe auch schon des öfteren Beiträge versucht zu lesen und selbst nach mehrmaligen Entzifferungsversuchen aufgegeben, ist bei vielen einfach sinnlos da einen Sinn zu erkennen. Ob nun jemand Groß-und Kleinschreibung beachtet, finde ich ziemlich irrelevant, aber auf ein paar Satzzeichen lege ich schon Wert. Ingame im Chat schreibe ich eh alles klein.

Im Großen und Ganzen scheint sich das mit der Rechtschreibung aber eher zu verschlimmern, mal sehen wie das in 10 Jahren aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> boah ey ich check auch garnicht warum hir alle so krass abgehen. das is doch voll ok wenn mann so schreibt das alle des noch verstehn oda? und überhaupts find ich das manche hir halt mal viel zu übelst abgehen weil hey das is nurn game undzo. was hattn das überhaupts mit dem schröder zu tun und mit dem seiner katze? das ist mal voll blöd hey. und vielleich müssts ihr auch mal sehen das ned jeder so schrieben kann dann muss mann halt mal auch bissi rücksicht ahben weil da gehts doch ehct um des was die sagen wolln. ich schreib auf jeden fall so wies mir passt und ihr brauchts auch gar nicht blöd rumflamen weil mir ist des voll egal und ihr seits eh alles voll arme looser weil ihr könnts nicht mal richtig zocken und nur auf andern rumhacken des is voll arm ey. ich treff euch dann im bg ihr gimps und dann gibts dick auf die mütze weil ich bin nicht so ein mieser rächtschriebflamer wies ihr seits und dann pwn ich euch mal fett wies ihrs verdients. kkthxbye



Ich hoffe doch das ich die Ironie verstanden habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du solltest die Fehler, welche du einbaust aber besser mixen... ein Fehler folgt immer einem gleichen andren oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Ich bete zu Bob und allen Gamemastern: Lass das ein Ironiebeitrag gewesen sein!


ICh bete mit


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon des öfteren Beiträge versucht zu lesen und selbst nach mehrmaligen Entzifferungsversuchen aufgegeben, ist bei vielen einfach sinnlos da einen Sinn zu erkennen.


Ich weiß nicht was du hast.
Ich konnte bei einmaligem durchlesen alles erkennen.



> (AlchImi statt AlchEmie)


In WoW heißt es nun mal Alchimie, das ist völlige Absicht.


----------



## ExoHunter (23. September 2008)

Wechselt auf einen RP-Server. Da reden alle hochgradig geschwollen nach der Schrift und lasst die Leute auf den "freien" Server bitte reden wie sie möchten.


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Wechselt auf einen RP-Server. Da reden alle hochgradig geschwollen nach der Schrift und lasst die Leute auf den "freien" Server bitte reden wie sie möchten.


Wieder jemand, der den Thread nicht wirklich gelesen hat... oder ihn nicht verstehen wollte.


----------



## anzac000 (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> boah ey ich check auch garnicht warum hir alle so krass abgehen. das is doch voll ok wenn mann so schreibt das alle des noch verstehn oda? und überhaupts find ich das manche hir halt mal viel zu übelst abgehen weil hey das is nurn game undzo. was hattn das überhaupts mit dem schröder zu tun und mit dem seiner katze? das ist mal voll blöd hey. und vielleich müssts ihr auch mal sehen das ned jeder so schrieben kann dann muss mann halt mal auch bissi rücksicht ahben weil da gehts doch ehct um des was die sagen wolln. ich schreib auf jeden fall so wies mir passt und ihr brauchts auch gar nicht blöd rumflamen weil mir ist des voll egal und ihr seits eh alles voll arme looser weil ihr könnts nicht mal richtig zocken und nur auf andern rumhacken des is voll arm ey. ich treff euch dann im bg ihr gimps und dann gibts dick auf die mütze weil ich bin nicht so ein mieser rächtschriebflamer wies ihr seits und dann pwn ich euch mal fett wies ihrs verdients. kkthxbye



Wirklich schöner Beitrag, leider werden viele hier die Ironie überhaupt nicht bemerken. Allerdings insgesamt noch zu gut zu entziffern. Ich empfehle, jeden Doppelkonsonanten durch einen einfachen zu ersetzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (23. September 2008)

Wieso gibt ein nicht-RP-Server denn die Berechtigung jedmöglichen geistigen Dünnschiss zu schreiben?
Verstehe deine Intention nicht.


----------



## Dradka (23. September 2008)

Ahja deswegen bin ich auf die Englishen Server

Ne aber ernsthaft ich hab nie erlebt das jemand in einem Dialekt schreibt zumindest über lvl 30 ansonsten maximal unter rl bekannten aus gewohnheit aber im öffentlichem chan?


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> In WoW heißt es nun mal Alchimie, das ist völlige Absicht.




Warum? Warum ist das völlige absicht? es ist doch einfach nr grundlegend falsch?!?


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Warum? Warum ist das völlige absicht? es ist doch einfach nr grundlegend falsch?!?


Es ist ein FANTASY-Game, da kann man es doch schreiben wie man will.
http://wow.buffed.de/page/51/rezepte?prof=171


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Ah ja... welch eine Berechtigung eine alte Kunst so... dermassen... *abreg* hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alchemie

dann könnte ich auch Leterer oder Gürschner oder Schmitt schreiben weil es ein Fantasygame ist? Also bitte!


----------



## Déeziz (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf liebe Leute. Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?




Jop.


----------



## Edelstoff (23. September 2008)

Unglaublich!
Bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestoßen, leider reicht meine Zeit nicht ganz aus um alle - mittlerweile 48 Seiten - durchzulesen.
Aber ich kanns nachfühlen mit der, naja, etwas schwachen Rechtschreibung in einigen Beiträgen oder im Chat.

Aber is ja hier noch alles harmlos, bin im öffentlichen Dienst und was da teilweise von Bürgern reingeschrieben wird. Hammer.
Und jetzt nicht die Zuagroaßtn (wie ma in Bayern sagt), sondern welche die astrein als gebürtige Deutsche (also mit der Sprache aufgewachsen wie man glauben könnte) zu erkennen sind und teilweise auch noch jede menge Kohle verdienen. Von Dipl-Ing.´s, Ärzten und Co. dachte ich, vor diesem Job zumindest, wären unfallfreie deutsche Sätze zu erwarten... nicht wirklich!

Und noch erschreckender ist das sogar Rechtsanwälte, Steuerberater, etc. - ok sind nur einige Wenige, aber immerhin - ohne auch nur mit der Wimpter zu zucken Grammatikvergewaltigungen, Rechtschreib- und Tippfehler zusammenbasteln ohne das auch nur das benutzte Papier rot wird!

Einen Post hab ich noch gelesen in dem gesagt wurde das sich jemand mit zwei Mitgliedern aus seiner Gilde besser versteht als mit den anderen, und das obwohl ausgerechnet diese Beiden nicht gerade Grammatikbestien sind. Klar, der Charakter bzw. das menschliche miteinander wird nicht an der Rechtschreibung gemessen.
Also in diesem Sinne, habt Spaß im Forum, Chat und Spiel - Rechtschreibung ist nicht alles - aber a bissal wär scho net schlecht!!!

p.s.: nicht glauben - selber denken!!!


----------



## Flowmotion (23. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Das schöne ist, würdest du mir auf der Strasse begegnen, wäre dein Tonfall ganz anders.



Wieso? wär ich weggerant weil du so hässlich bist?hehe xD  


naja wie gesagt geh kackn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Funkdisziplin!!!!


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Flowmotion schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt geh kackn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



flame ruhig weiter du hast das niveau hier eh schon totgeschlagen


----------



## Myoga (23. September 2008)

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3853/hans8iz.jpg

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3853/hans8iz.jpg

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3853/hans8iz.jpg

ja so ist das gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so lange man sein eigenen Namen schreiben kann ist alles andere Wurst^^

ah ja und das game ist ab 12 ! da kann schon das eine oder andere vorkommen !

L.G.

eure nicht Deutsch  sprechenden  und schreibenden Mitbürger


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Was ist denn nun passiert? dürfen die jungen Leute nach dem Abendessen noch mal an den Rechner bevor Papa oder Mama sie ins Bett bringt? 
und warum funkelt der Reportbutton so verführerisch?

Oh und mit 12 war meine Rechtschreibung erste Sahne, hat sogar meine Lehrerin gesagt! Und das sogar von Hand geschrieben. Leider wissen viele schon nciht mehr was ein Füller ist....


----------



## Pacmaan (23. September 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> - da muß ein Hacken rein (Ich glaub es hackt!)



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (23. September 2008)

Lol wtf was labast du fürn scheiss alta voll nicht shcreiben doch alle halt einfach schnell weils einfacher ist lol? Dumm odre was ist los ich lass mich hier doch nicht anmachen oder so


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Flowmotion schrieb:


> Wieso? wär ich weggerant weil du so hässlich bist?hehe xD
> 
> 
> naja wie gesagt geh kackn
> ...



So kleiner... hör mal zu. Du bist 8 Jahre Jünger als ich. Das bedeutet du bist gerademal 16! So Hosenzwerge wie dich verspeiß ich zum Frühstück. 

Dein Horizont ist ja nich riesig wenn du nur "geh kakn" und "lawl" und andere Wörter beherrschst. Ganz davon abgesehn das du mit deinen 8 Posts oder wieviel du hast nur sinnfreie Antworten geben konntest.

Bei dir kann ich nich anders als den "Report-Button" zu vergewaltigen. Sowas von grenzenloser Respektlosigkeit kann ich ma gar nich ab! Ich freue mich auf den Tag wenn du zum Bund kommst! Da lernste ma was Respekt ist!

Du brauchst nicht antworten. Jeden weiteren deiner Posts werde ich ignorieren!

Leute gibts...


----------



## Piggy D. (23. September 2008)

ich finds schon zum kotzen, wenn man staendig "denn" statt "den" schreibt, oder "mann" statt "man" oder einfach mal schoen rumplenkt

ansonsten, lange saetze ohne satzzeichen....


hier mal son beispiel:



Vetaro schrieb:


> Lol wtf was labast du fürn scheiss alta voll nicht shcreiben doch alle halt einfach schnell weils einfacher ist lol? Dumm odre was ist los ich lass mich hier doch nicht anmachen oder so


----------



## Carcharoth (23. September 2008)

Flowmotion schrieb:


> Wieso? wär ich weggerant weil du so hässlich bist?hehe xD
> 
> 
> naja wie gesagt geh kackn
> ...



Man sieht sich in einigen Tagen... Ban =)


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Applaus für Fumacilla!
Mein Held des Tages!

Edit sagt: und auch ein bisschen applaus für Carcaroth


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

ach ja, bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis Blizz eine Antwort gibt bezüglich Alchimie und Alchemie

(nein, ich habe keine allzugrosse Hoffnung, dass da wirklich was geschieht....)


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

ein möchtegern rapper der so gut beatboxen kann wie eine kartoffel die geschält wird hat ein bann bekommen......gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalstorm (23. September 2008)

Mhh eigentlich darf ja jeder schreiben wie er es für richtig hält.
Nur lesen sollte man es halt können!
Und grundsätzlich in Foren sollte man schon auf die Rechtschreibung achten!


----------



## Rappi (23. September 2008)

Ich empfinde die Rechtschreibung eines Großteils der Community nicht nur als störend, sondern auch respektlos. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das 95% der Spieler zumindest besser die Rechtschreibung beherrschen, als es ihre Texte vermuten lassen und von daher denke ich, dass es respektlos ist, wenn sie sich dann keine Mühe machen mit anderen Spielern auch in korrekter Rechtschreibung zu kommunizieren.
Natürlich macht jeder Fehler und oft hat man auch keine Zeit seine Sätze noch zu überprüfen, aber man sollte zumindest sicherstellen, dass der Leser alles beim ersten Mal versteht und sich auch etwas Mühe geben. Wenn ich zum Beispiel in World of Warcraft mit ,,ey  hasse bock au sschlabby brauchn nochn hutner" angeflüstert werde, so ist meine Antwort immer ,,Nein", egal, wie gerne ich eigentlich mitwill. 
Genauso wie die schlimme Rechtschreibung stören mich auch Leute, die meinen in ihre Sätze dauernd englische Begriffe einbauen zu müssen, weil es ja angeblich ,,kraser coll" ist - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Crystalstorm (23. September 2008)

Mhh eigentlich darf ja jeder schreiben wie er es für richtig hält.
Nur lesen sollte man es halt können!
Und grundsätzlich in Foren sollte man schon auf die Rechtschreibung achten!


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Applaus für Fumacilla!
> Mein Held des Tages!
> 
> Edit sagt: und auch ein bisschen applaus für Carcaroth



Ich glaube ich habe nur ausgesprochen was dir schon lange im Kopf rumschwirrte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trozdem danke für die Blumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast ernsthaft Blizard ne Mail geschrieben wegen ihres "offensichtlichen" Rechtschreibfehlers?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Antwort will ich denn lesen können bitte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

ich werde sie posten, wenn ich sie bekomme. Und ja ich habe sie wirklich und tatsächlich und ernsthaft geschrieben und abgeschickt


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Ja "wenn" du sie dann bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## IchMagToast (23. September 2008)

passt bloß auf, solche threads liefern dem spieleverbot reichlich argumente dafür, dass onlinespiele die rechtschreibung gefährden^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mit der rechtschreibung ist das ja so ne sache, leute aus meiner klasse (9. gymi!!!) schreiben "schwehrer".......
in meiner 5. klasse hat einer  alles in ner arbeit klein geschrieben, bzw. nur die verben groß... man war unser deutschlehrer da deprisivxD

aber eins müsst ihr uns, der jugend, doch verzeihen, wir haben unsere "eigenen" wörter die viele in meiner alters- und interressensgruppe verstehen, z.B. chilln, ich würde dieses wort aber nie benutzen, wenn ich mit meinen eltern oder meinem früheren arbeitgeber reden würde, ich weiß das ich in diesen fällen mich höflich bzw. normal ausdrücken muss, damit mein gesprächspartner mich versteht, das (ja mit einem s) verstehn aber die meisten jugendlichen nicht (jetzt in WoW versteh ichs auchnoch, man kann nicht wissen dass sein gegenüber einen nicht versteht).
 weiterhin kann ich garnicht verstehn, wie deutschland so schlecht abgeschnitten hat bei den pisa-ergebnissen, im fach deutsch versteh ich das ja, da deutschland einen hohen ausländer anteil hat, aber in mathe? es gab aufgaben wo man ein muster einfach spiegelverkehrt malen musste, dafür brauchte man nen linieal/geodreieck und einen bleistift, so tief kann das niveu doch garnicht in deutschland sein, in englisch (ich steh 3) war meine lernstandserhebung eine 1, ich dachte mir da, wie hab ich das geschafft?!

btw lest euren kindern nur solange vor bis sie es können, es hat sich rausgestellt das der aus der 5. mit den verben und so legastheniker war und dies durch das vorlesen von den eltern bis klasse 7 nur noch verstärkt wurde, die 6. hat er nicht mehr geschafft und flog von der schule, wo er heute ist hab ich keine ahnung....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Vielleicht fällt das alles auch unter den kontext der Sprachentwicklung. Sonst würden wir heut auche noch "agaugagnaaaarrrr" sagen... obwohl wir uns doch wieder dorthin entwickeln oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Toranna (23. September 2008)

Also, ich achte sogar im Spiel meist auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung und bin gerne mal sehr pingelig dabei.
Ich schreibe allerdings manchmal auch unter aller Sau und benutze abgekürzte Worte oder sowas.
ALLERDINGS bin ich mir dessen auch sehr BEWUSST!
Manchmal sage ich absichtlich Sachen, sie grammatikalisch völlig falsch sind, ich packe also eine gewisse Ironie mit
in meine Worte/Sätze.
Jeder, der mich kennt, weiß das allerdings auch und die anderen... Tja... müssen's dann wohl lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> boah ey ich check auch garnicht warum hir alle so krass abgehen. das is doch voll ok wenn mann so schreibt das alle des noch verstehn oda? und überhaupts find ich das manche hir halt mal viel zu übelst abgehen weil hey das is nurn game undzo. was hattn das überhaupts mit dem schröder zu tun und mit dem seiner katze? das ist mal voll blöd hey. und vielleich müssts ihr auch mal sehen das ned jeder so schrieben kann dann muss mann halt mal auch bissi rücksicht ahben weil da gehts doch ehct um des was die sagen wolln. ich schreib auf jeden fall so wies mir passt und ihr brauchts auch gar nicht blöd rumflamen weil mir ist des voll egal und ihr seits eh alles voll arme looser weil ihr könnts nicht mal richtig zocken und nur auf andern rumhacken des is voll arm ey. ich treff euch dann im bg ihr gimps und dann gibts dick auf die mütze weil ich bin nicht so ein mieser rächtschriebflamer wies ihr seits und dann pwn ich euch mal fett wies ihrs verdients. kkthxbye



Die Anspielung auf die Katze hat dich verraten!!
Würde ein Vollgimp nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kraxxler (23. September 2008)

Diese Threads nerver echt, ihr könnt ja eure Meinnung haben, aber glaubt ihr es nützt etwas einen Thread dazu zu machen?

Es nervt vielmehr, wenn man im Forenticker von buffed gugen will, und es da immer nur so dumme Threads wie diese hier gibt.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Vielleicht fällt das alles auch unter den kontext der Sprachentwicklung. Sonst würden wir heut auche noch "agaugagnaaaarrrr" sagen... obwohl wir uns doch wieder dorthin entwickeln oder seh ich das falsch?



/sign   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schon aus prinzip weil sie in meiner Gruppe ist    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> Diese Threads nerve*n* echt, ihr könnt ja eure Meinnung haben, aber glaubt ihr es nützt etwas einen Thread dazu zu machen?
> 
> Es nervt vielmehr, wenn man im Forenticker von buffed gu*ck*en will, und es da immer nur so dumme Threads wie diese*n* hier gibt.



Wäre es ok für dich, wenn alle hier vorher ihre Threads, die sie zu erstellen beabsichtigen, per PN zu dir schicken und du sagts dann in deiner Weisheit, welche veröffentlicht werden dürfen und welche nicht.
Nicht das wir dich wieder ausversehen erzürnen, das möchte ja keiner!!

Ich habe mir übrigens erlaubt, ein paar klitzekleine Fehler in deinem Thread zu verbessern. Danken musst du mir nicht.


----------



## Firé_Loki (23. September 2008)

meistenz liegts daran das manche spieler einfach zu schnell schreibn was ich auch tue und mich oft verschreibe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttere das süße pet, füttere deins auch=) einfach kliken und futter auswählen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttere das süße pet, füttere deins auch=) einfach kliken und futter auswählen*

lg cold


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> Diese Threads nerver echt, ihr könnt ja eure Meinnung haben, aber glaubt ihr es nützt etwas einen Thread dazu zu machen?
> 
> Es nervt vielmehr, wenn man im Forenticker von buffed gugen will, und es da immer nur so dumme Threads wie diese hier gibt.



käse zum whine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wäre es ok für dich, wenn alle hier vorher ihre Threads, die sie zu erstellen beabsichtigen, per PN zu dir schicken und du sagts dann in deiner Weisheit, welche veröffentlicht werden dürfen und welche nicht.
> Nicht das wir dich wieder ausversehen erzürnen, das möchte ja keiner!!
> 
> Ich habe mir übrigens erlaubt, ein paar klitzekleine Fehler in deinem Thread zu verbessern. Danken musst du mir nicht.



schön das wenigstens in diesem threat jemand auf die rechtschreibung achtet ich finde ja immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dass der hier ziemlich wenig benutzt wird



Firé_Loki schrieb:


> meistenz liegts daran das manche spieler einfach zu schnell schreibn was ich auch tue und mich oft verschreibe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 das ist ja auch kein problem aber bei groben schreibfehlern kann mach auch nochmal editieren

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. ja bitte mich auch flamen wenn ich fehler mach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baralin (23. September 2008)

Vidocq schrieb:


> Aber wie DiscStorasch schon geschrieben hat: Meist skaliert der Inhalt der Texte mit der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik.



Hehe, den Spruch muß ich mir merken xD

Da ich ja zu schreibenden Zunft gehöre, gilt halt immer noch:
"Bei Texten soll sich der Autor Mühe geben, NICHT der LESER! Es sei denn, man hat an Lesern generell kein Interesse."


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

An alle die sich für die Katze interssieren:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schr%C3%B6dingers_Katze

(is aber nix zum mal eben reinschauen)


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Fachausdruck für den typischen "Foren-Troll"



achso okay na danke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*wieder ein stück schlauer fühl* 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jorenus (23. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Es ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht ein WoW-Spieler Problem, sondern ein allgemeines Problem der Jugend. Bin mal gespannt wie das noch weitergeht.


Hey, nicht wieder die "Anti-Jugend-Keule" rausholen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht alle Jugendlichen schreiben so, klar ab und zu schleichen sich Rechtschreibfehler ein (bei mir leider andauernd, dass der zweite Buchstabe bei einem Wort, welches groß geschrieben wird, auch groß ist), aber dafür kenne ich leider genug Leute auf die dein Spruch zu trifft.

mfg Jorenus


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (23. September 2008)

Rechtschreibung in World of Warcraft ist doch eigentlich völlig egal, oder?
Über 50% aller Spieler halten sich eh nicht an die Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

Guze schrieb:


> *Rechtschreibung in World of Warcraft ist doch eigentlich völlig egal, oder?*
> Über 50% aller Spieler halten sich eh nicht an die Rechtschreibung.



Ich schenke dir einen Beta-Key

du musst dazu nur rekzitak pus ude apennt an busd  tschruben ahn nich müd them Intaalt taz tu in vielsd nt wrin

alles klar ? dann los!


----------



## S.A. (23. September 2008)

Interessante Beiträge xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> was sind leghastikher  und wie erkennt man sie?



Legasthie ist eine angeborene Lese- und Rechtschreibschwäche.
Sie hat keine Einfluß auf die Intelligenz der betroffenen Person.
Eindeutig erkennen kann das nur ein Fachmann.

Betroffene Personen werden Zeit Lebens Schwierigkeiten haben, fehlerfrei zu schreiben, bzw. brauchen für einen fehlerfreien Text erheblich länger als "Normale"


----------



## Grimbartor (23. September 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar erst 14, aber die Rechtschreibung meiner Altersgenossen finde ich wirklich erschreckend.... kann denn keiner mehr normal schreiben oder sich vllt. die Mühe machen seine Rechtschreibfehler zu verbessern?!
> 
> Grad in einem Forum auf diesen Satz hier gestoßen:
> 
> ...



Bin auch erst 14, aber Ich achte so gut Ich kann richtig zu schreiben. ;]

So Guten Abend und Gute Nacht werde nun Fernsehr gucken.

Morgen Wandertag. -.-'

mfG
Grimmy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Übrigens, Abkürzungen lassen sich nicht verhinden, Die benutz Ich selbst auch. (Beispiele: Gn8, n811, etc.) Naja Aber Sätze mit; EY Alda Fresse. Sind in meinen Augen nicht cool Sondern Deppen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Nortrom141 (23. September 2008)

Hmm...also das mit "dem schwert" hab ich noch nie gehöhrt, auser du sagst jetz(!) "hey kennste die geschichte mit DEM schwert", ich denk ma keiner sagt "hey kennste die geschichte von DAS schwert"

Also ich schreib so weil ich das gewöhnt bin einfach so zu schreiben.
Weils manchma eben auch schnell gehn muss, da kannma eben nich wirklich viel schreiben.
Ich schreib in ICQ genauso...und wenn ich dann i.was so schreibe dann schreib ich schon wichtig


Also ich kann nich verstehn warum das jemand stört xD


Lg Nortrom


----------



## Roxxorogue (23. September 2008)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Hmm...also das mit "dem schwert" hab ich noch nie gehöhrt, auser du sagst jetz(!) "hey kennste die geschichte mit DEM schwert", ich denk ma keiner sagt "hey kennste die geschichte von DAS schwert"
> 
> Also ich schreib so weil ich das gewöhnt bin einfach so zu schreiben.
> Weils manchma eben auch schnell gehn muss, da kannma eben nich wirklich viel schreiben.
> ...



doch

wenn ich jetztz sagen würde

ich hab ein glitzerndes schwert wo gekauft ist und DEM es gut geht!


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> aso
> bin ich dann so ne art gegenteil leghastikher?
> ich mach n paar fehler aber dafür kann ich neue threats teilweise in unter 1min erstellen!
> normale posts gehen natürlich schnelller^^



Sone Art Legastheniker gibts nicht.
Ob du einer bist weiß ich nicht.

Wenn du in der Schule im Vergleich zu deinen Klassenkameraden über längere Zeit immer wieder unverhältnismäßig schlecht abschneidest was Rechtschreibung angeht, würde ich mich mal darufhin testen lassen.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Also ich schreib so weil ich das gewöhnt bin einfach so zu schreiben.
> Weils manchma eben auch schnell gehn muss, da kannma eben nich wirklich viel schreiben.
> Ich schreib in ICQ genauso...und wenn ich dann i.was so schreibe dann schreib ich schon wichtig
> 
> ...



antwort: verständniss für leute die ben nicht so gut in leetspeak oder internet sprache sind wie wir buffed-junkies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Könnten wir bitte mal beim Thema bleiben????
> 
> Ich habe keine Lust dass ein Thread der gut anfing, wegen Kinderkram gesperrt wird!
> 
> ...



okay 
*lieb sei*



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sone Art Legastheniker gibts nicht.
> Ob du einer bist weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Wenn du in der Schule im Vergleich zu deinen Klassenkameraden über längere Zeit immer wieder unverhältnismäßig schlecht abschneidest was Rechtschreibung angeht, würde ich mich mal darufhin testen lassen.



das kann aber auch an mangelnder inteligenz liegen also muss nicht unbedingt daran liegen dass man legasteniker ist

und nein das soll kein flame oder so sein



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr0ni (23. September 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Meine Lieblings-"Fehler" sind immernoch "Mowl" (Ich kann einfach niemanden ernst nehmen der auf diese Weise spricht), "gluck" (Soll klug bedeuten.... darüber, wie gluck diese Person ist, schweige ich mich lieber aus) und Menschen, die ohne Punkt, Komma und Groß/Kleinschrebung mehr als 10 Zeilen schreiben... Und das auch noch ohne Absätze. Es kostet miCH (doch nicht R!!!) einfach zu viel Zeit einen solchen Beitrag auseinander zu pflücken und zu entziffern. Vielleicht ist er inhaltlich noch nicht einmal schlecht, aber wenn man etwas hier rein schreibt will man doch für gewöhnlich, dass es gelesen wird. Dann sollte man es dem anderen auch so leicht wie möglich machen....
> 
> Was das Thema "Legastheniker" angeht: Ich denke viele Eltern machen es sich heutzutage viel zu einfach. Wenn ein Kind ab und an mal "durchdreht" und agressiv wird, dann hat es meist gleich AD(H)S. Wenn man sich mit den Eltern unterhält kommt meist raus, daß diese Kinder den ganzen Tag vor dem TV oder der Spielekonsole sitzen und nur selten rausgehen... ganz zu schweigen davon, daß die Eltern sich mal mit dem Kind intensiv beschäftigen. Kein Wunder, daß das Kind zu viel Energie hat und um Aufmerksamkeit ringt. Ähnlich ist es denke ich bei den Legasthenikern. Eltern sind zu faul oder zu uneinsichtig um sich mit der Rechtschreibschwäche ihres Kindes zu befassen, also ist es halt Legastheniker. Ist bequemer und man hat eine gute Ausrede. Ich mag nicht bestreiten, daß es relativ viele Legastheniker gibt, aber nicht in dem Maße wie sie hier im Forum anzutreffen sind.
> 
> Im Spiel benutze ich selbst öfter mal Abkürzungen und "denglische" Worte wie "wb" oder "vllt", aber meist einfach nur, weil ich gerade beschäftigt bin. Ich denke im Gildenchat versteht man das durchaus auch mal.... aber im Forum hat man Zeit und die sollte man sich auch nehmen.



Entschuldigung, aber bei dir krieg ich das Kotzen! Wenn man sich über falsche Rechtschreibung beschwert, soll man es gefälligst selbst richtig machen!
Solche Leute wie du sollten noch einmal die zweite Klasse wiederholen... Und ich habe nicht einmal den ganzen Text von dir korrigiert, weil er einfach unglaublich viele Fehler enthält! Und dass du dich dann auch noch über die Rechtschreibung der neuen Generation beschwerst. 
Ich meine, ich bin 13 Jahre alt. Ich gehe auf ein Gymnasium. Im Zeugnis der 7. Klasse habe ich die Note 3 im Fach Deutsch. Aber jetzt könnt ihr sehen, dass ich die Rechtschreibung sehr gut beherrsche, weil meine Mutter mich in der Grundschulzeit (förmlich) dazu gezwungen hat, jeden Tag mit meiner Schwester ein Diktat zu üben. D.h. sie hat diktiert, ich habe geschrieben. Und glaubt mir, wie dankbar ich meiner Mutter dafür bin! Macht das mit euren Kindern bitte auch so und diktiert ihnen etwas aus ihren Deutschbüchern. 
Aber auch solche Leute, die denken, dass man deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht braucht, und sich dann auch noch so stark darüber aufregen, sollten Rede-Verbot im Forum bekommen... Und ein bisschen bemühen kann man sich doch, oder?! Im Ingame-Chat von WoW achte ich auch nicht auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Aber wenn ich einen Beitrag erstelle, achte ich darauf.

So, das ist mein Teil dazu. MfG


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

jiiiiaaa! da können wir von glück reden, dass wir unkreative Flamer aufgenommen haben.... obwohl wir so was schneller loswerden könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ähem... zurück zum Thema: Wann kam der jüngste Duden raus


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> *S*chön*,* das*s* wenigstens in diesem *T*hreat jemand auf die *R*echtschreibung achtet*.* *I*ch finde ja immernoch*,:* [Dudenbild] dass der hier ziemlich wenig benutzt wird*.*
> 
> 
> (.......)
> ...






Mikrowelle schrieb:


> (...)*S*chon klar*,* aber ich kann damit leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab wie mein Kollege zuvor mal ein bisschen was korrigiert.
Sorry Mikrowelle, dass ist nichts persönliches jetze, aber wem willst du was vormachen? Hast du denn "einschleimen" so nötig? Mach dir doch selbst nichts vor.



Roxxorogue schrieb:


> du musst dir nur rechzeidig plus angepennt einem an nem busch schrubbeln un wennde net müde bist geh in die ansalt vlieeleicht wirdn win
> 
> 
> hab aber schon nen beta-key



Mein Finger juckt schon wieder, wenn die Maus über den "Report-Button" fährt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> naja wenigstens geht es nicht so zu wie hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja zum glück aber zeitweise wäre es fast in die richtung gekippt



Roxxorogue schrieb:


> hab ich gesagt das ich in die schule gehh!? ich hab nur gesagt dass ich in die kneipe geh!
> immer diese unmöglichen anschuldigungen....
> und legastiker bin ich ganz sicher net liegt eher am voddi
> leicht angesoffen tritt man die tasti nich immer bzw wen richtigern taste



jetzt setze ich mich auch mal für ordnung ein, schreibt och per PM oder gründet ne gruppe wenn ihr offtopic reden wollt



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Trotzdem sinkt das niveau hier gewaltig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Ich finde es nur lustig, dass auf einmal fast 90% der WoW Spieler Legastheniker sein wollen :->
Und ich als angehender Lehrer achte sowieso immer auf Rechtschreibung etc. also spart das "flamen"


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> jetzt setze ich mich auch mal für ordnung ein, schreibt och per PM oder gründet ne gruppe wenn ihr offtopic reden wollt
> 
> 
> MFG Mikrowelle
> ...



Warum ist ein Austausch über Legasthenie in einem Tread über Rechtschreibung off-Topic ????


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Austausch über Legasthenie in einem Tread über Rechtschreibung off-Topic ????



Das frage ich mich jetzt auch.^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Austausch über Legasthenie in einem Tread über Rechtschreibung off-Topic ????



ich meinte viel mehr seine Aussage und nicht deine tut mir leid wenn du dich beleidigt fühlst



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zaltim (23. September 2008)

Grimbartor schrieb:


> Bin auch erst 14, aber Ich achte so gut Ich kann richtig zu schreiben. ;]
> 
> So Guten Abend und Gute Nacht werde nun Fernsehr gucken.
> 
> ...




hey bin 15 habe morgen auch wandertag... naja wenn mann nicht die zeit hat alle wörter auszuschreiben dann kann mann doch abkürzungen nehmen....


----------



## Master of madness (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Trotzdem sinkt das niveau hier gewaltig.


was es gab hier mal niveau?
wann war das ?


----------



## Roxxorogue (23. September 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> ich meinte viel mehr seine Aussage und nicht deine tut mir leid wenn du dich beleidigt fühlst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meine?
welche von den vielen?

sorry aber rechtschreibung wird mit steigenden alc spiegel schlechter ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> ich meinte viel mehr seine Aussage und nicht deine tut mir leid wenn du dich beleidigt fühlst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ui ne beleidigt doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das geht so schenll nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> meine?
> welche von den vielhejn?
> 
> soory aber recvhtscghreibung wird mit steigenden alc spieleg schlechter ^^



antwort:





Roxxorogue schrieb:


> hab ich gesagt das ich in die schule gehh!? ich hab nur gesagt dass ich in die kneipe geh!
> immer diese unmöglichen anschuldigungen....
> und legastiker bin ich ganz sicher net liegt eher am voddi
> leicht angesoffen tritt man die tasti nich immer bzw wen richtigern taste



dieser 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Sorry aber Report musste jetzt sein!


----------



## Dicun (23. September 2008)

So richtig "schön schaurig" wird es, wenn sich die Rechtschreibfehler im Gildennamen breit machen.
Das größte Negativ-Beispiel ist für mich dabei auf dem Server Malygos zu finden: Schlechter von Azeroth.
Ich bin mir aber immer noch nicht sicher, ob das nicht vielleicht doch Selbstironie ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Sorry aber Report musste jetzt sein!



warum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fathril (23. September 2008)

ähm...ich sitz den ganzen tag in der schule und kümmer mich um meine rechtschreibung!
warum darf ich dann nicht wenn ich zuhause bin schreiben wie ich will?
und das die jugend immer eine andere sprache benutzt als die alte generation
sollte ja wohl allen klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also werdet deutschlehrer wenn ich rechtschreibflames machen wollt!


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (23. September 2008)

/beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Dicun schrieb:


> So richtig "schön schaurig" wird es, wenn sich die Rechtschreibfehler im Gildennamen breit machen.
> Das größte Negativ-Beispiel ist für mich dabei auf dem Server Malygos zu finden: Schlechter von Azeroth.
> Ich bin mir aber immer noch nicht sicher, ob das nicht vielleicht doch Selbstironie ist?
> 
> ...



also ich würde ihnen es wünschen sonst wäre damit die Verdummung bewiesen


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

fathril schrieb:


> ähm...ich sitz den ganzen tag in der schule und kümmer mich um meine rechtschreibung!
> warum darf ich dann nicht wenn ich zuhause bin schreiben wie ich will?
> und das die jugend immer eine andere sprache benutzt als die alte generation
> sollte ja wohl allen klar sein
> ...




also ich sitzte auch jeden tag in der shcule mitlerweile 10 jahre schon und ich versuche trotdem noch so zu schreiben dass man mich versteht, sonst brauch man ja nich schreiben wenn man nicht verstanden wird


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry für doppelpost aber es wurde jemand zwischen meinen posts gelöscht


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Ich glaube ja nicht, dass sich die Mods von dir dermaßen auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur ma so btw: Verliert euch nich im Offtopic wegen unserm Herrn Roxxer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, hälst du das für einen sinnvollen Beitrag zu einer solchn Diskussion? Sagst du deinem Lehrer auch: "Ich bin Fantasy-Fan, ich kann schreiben wie ich Bock hab!"????
> Bitte, denk doch mal darüber nach, was du da genau von dir gegeben hast. Meinst du das TATSÄCHLICH ernst???
> 
> Herr lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen, ein, zwei Mods dazu....


Ach komm, nerv doch hier nicht rum.
WoW ist keine Schule, Blizzard kann doch machen was es will!
Was stört dich daran? "Oh neeein, sie haben bei diesem schönen Wort einen Buchstaben ausgetauscht, was soll ich jetzt machen?".
Ich war ja bis jetzt noch nett aber das wird mir dann auch zu viel wenn jemand wegen einem Fantasyspiel und der Rechtschreibung dort so rumnörgelt.
*Ps: 500. Beitrag *
(und nichts dazugelernt)


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Wenn du so weiter machst reporte ich noch fröhlich vor mich hin und der Postcount juckt mich kein bisschen, wenn dadurch das Niveau steigt. Manchmal muss man Opfer bringen



/sign

ich benutz auch mal den report button bei Roxxerrogue


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Wenn du so weiter machst reporte ich noch fröhlich vor mich hin und der Postcount juckt mich kein bisschen, wenn dadurch das Niveau steigt. Manchmal muss man Opfer bringen


Und willst du das Forum hier revolutionieren oder so? 
Dein sinnloses Report-Gedrücke bringt hier auch nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (23. September 2008)

Das tolle ist:

Dieser Thread wird wahrscheinlich der Orthografisch-korrekteste, den das Forum jemals gesehen hat.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Oh mein Gott....

Ja, WoW ist keine Schule. Aber trotzdem kann man ein wenig darauf achten, was man wie wo schreibt. Und auch Blizzard kann nicht alles tun was Blizzard will und wenn sie noch so viel Geld in den Popo geblasen bekommen. Ganz schlicht und ergreifend!

Und dir rate ich: mach dir doch mal ganz schnell Gedanken wo die Gehirnzellen hin sind, die bei dir dafür sorgen, dass du selbstverfasstes reflektierst und kapierst was für einen Schwachfug sondersgleichen das ist.
Ich glaube langsam doch an den geistigen Unterschied, der mit dem Altersunterschied wächst und gedeiht. 

*seufz*

aua....


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Und willst du das Forum hier revolutionieren oder so?
> Dein sinnloses Report-Gedrücke bringt hier auch nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Einige haben es sicher gemerkt, der Thread ist um ein paar Seiten kleiner geworden. Ich habe den Hammer kreisen lassen und rigoros alles gelöscht, was ich in der letzten Stunde als Spam gefunden habe. Wenn sich nicht ein paar User ab sofort am Riemen reißen, was ihr Verhalten im Forum angeht, und damit meine ich explizit das themenfremde Spammen und Offtopic Gelabere, kriegen die Betroffenen bald Gelegenheit in aller Ruhe die Netiquette durchzulesen.

@Roxxorogue
Ich schaue mir das nicht mehr lange an.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Und willst du das Forum hier revolutionieren oder so?
> Dein sinnloses Report-Gedrücke bringt hier auch nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch es bringt was: Niveau (hoffentlich)
 auch wenn ich gelegentlcih mal spamme irgendwann muss Schluss sein


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Danke noxiel.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

> Und dir rate ich: mach dir doch mal ganz schnell Gedanken wo die Gehirnzellen hin sind, die bei dir dafür sorgen, dass du selbstverfasstes reflektierst und kapierst was für einen Schwachfug sondersgleichen das ist.
> Ich glaube langsam doch an den geistigen Unterschied, der mit dem Altersunterschied wächst und gedeiht.
> 
> *seufz*
> ...





> Wenn sich nicht ein paar User ab sofort am Riemen reißen,


Dazu sag ich mal jetzt nicht viel.
Nur, dass ich das auch als persönlichen Angriff empfinde, obwohl es schön verpackt ist.


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Einige haben es sicher gemerkt, der Thread ist um ein paar Seiten kleiner geworden. Ich habe den Hammer kreisen lassen und rigoros alles gelöscht, was ich in der letzten Stunde als Spam gefunden habe. Wenn sich nicht ein paar User ab sofort am Riemen reißen, was ihr Verhalten im Forum angeht, und damit meine ich explizit das themenfremde Spammen und Offtopic Gelabere, kriegen die Betroffenen bald Gelegenheit in aller Ruhe die Netiquette durchzulesen.
> 
> @Roxxorogue
> Ich schaue mir das nicht mehr lange an.



*Noxiel anbett*

Der Erlöser! Er ist da!


----------



## Roxxorogue (23. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Einige haben es sicher gemerkt, der Thread ist um ein paar Seiten kleiner geworden. Ich habe den Hammer kreisen lassen und rigoros alles gelöscht, was ich in der letzten Stunde als Spam gefunden habe. Wenn sich nicht ein paar User ab sofort am Riemen reißen, was ihr Verhalten im Forum angeht, und damit meine ich explizit das themenfremde Spammen und Offtopic Gelabere, kriegen die Betroffenen bald Gelegenheit in aller Ruhe die Netiquette durchzulesen.
> 
> @Roxxorogue
> Ich schaue mir das nicht mehr lange an.



boah du nervst.


kannst dir das einrahmen und mich auch gerne dafür bannen. ganz ehrlich

erst machst du mein threat wegen nix zu, dann antwortest du nicht auf meine pn obwohl du sie offensichtilich gelesen hast du jetzt machst du mich und andere normale leuts blöd an oO
reichts mal langsam? du bist mod und solltest eine art vorbildfunktion haben
die hast du atm nicht
wenn ich dich in rl auf der strasse mit  n paar homys von mir treffen würde würdest du dich gaaanz anders verhalten da bin ich mir sicher
also mach dich nich zu wichtig!
hinter dem pc ist jeder mutig um halb 1 nachts auf ner nassen strasse sieht das anders aus! da lass ich mich NICHT anmachen. auch nicht von handy hassern und emos


und nochmal ihr könnt mich hier deswegen gerne bannen viel spass noch und frohe weihnachen.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Aber was ist denn für die Betroffenen hier so schwer daran, mal zwischendurch zu kuken was man schreibt, bzw. die Shift-Taste zu drücken oder nen Komma zu setzen? Raubt euch das soviel zeit eures Lebens?


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Okay, ich entschuldige mich für die unglückliche Formulierung. 

Aber würdest du denn bitte freundlichsterweise nochmals einen Blick auf deine vorherigen Posts werfen und darüber nachdenken, ob du sowas auch im realen Leben von dir geben würdest. Und wenn ja, hast du mein Beileid, denn so wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht weit kommen. 
Danke


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn für die Betroffenen hier so schwer daran, mal zwischendurch zu kuken was man schreibt, bzw. die Shift-Taste zu drücken oder nen Komma zu setzen? Raubt euch das soviel zeit eures Lebens?


Es ist für manche einfach nur lästig und viele wissen auch nicht, wo man Kommas setzt und wann man die Shift-Taste drückt.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> boah du nervst.
> .....wenn ich dich in rl auf der strasse mit  n paar homys von mir treffen würde würdest du dich gaaanz anders verhalten da bin ich mir sicher
> also mach dich nich zu wichtig!
> hinter dem pc ist jeder mutig um halb 1 nachts auf ner nassen strasse sieht das anders aus! da lass ich mich NICHT anmachen. auch nicht von handy hassern und emos....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau... NUR mit deinen "Homies" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wehe du wärst alleine... sorry für den kurzen Offtopic....


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Okay, ich entschuldige mich für die unglückliche Formulierung.
> 
> Aber würdest du denn bitte freundlichsterweise nochmals einen Blick auf deine vorherigen Posts werfen und darüber nachdenken, ob du sowas auch im realen Leben von dir geben würdest. Und wenn ja, hast du mein Beileid, denn so wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht weit kommen.
> Danke


Ich soll mir überlegen, ob ich zu jemandem sagen würde, dass Blizzard das machen kann, was er/sie/es will?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Es ist für manche einfach nur lästig und viele wissen auch nicht, wo man Kommas setzt und wann man die Shift-Taste drückt.



Verstehe ich nicht. Im spiel kanns doch auch denn lästig werden die 3 drücken zu müssen um den Tank zu Healen. Lässt du das dann auch bleiben. Ich denke eher es ist einfach nur pure Faulheit. Ja ich bin ab und an auch zu faul dazu... aber ständig?

Ich habe das Gefühl wir drehen uns hier nur im Kreise...


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

-.-

Bitte schlaf doch mal eben darüber, ja?
Denke nochmal nach ob du auch in der Realität alles so hinbiegst wie du das haben möchtest da die Argumentation für dich leichter fällt, da sie deutlich simpler wird. wenn auch latent fehlerhaft


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> boah du nervst.



Dann solltest du mir ja schon fast dankbar sein, dass du die nächsten drei Tage nicht ins Forum zu kommen brauchst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> Bitte schlaf doch mal eben darüber, ja?
> Denke nochmal nach ob du auch in der Realität alles so hinbiegst wie du das haben möchtest da die Argumentation für dich leichter fällt, da sie deutlich simpler wird. wenn auch latent fehlerhaft


Bitte klär mich auf, was habe ich total schlimmes geschrieben was dich jetzt so aufregt? Ich durchsuche jetzt bestimmt nicht meine ganzen Posts danach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Im spiel kanns doch auch denn lästig werden die 3 drücken zu müssen um den Tank zu Healen. Lässt du das dann auch bleiben. Ich denke eher es ist einfach nur pure Faulheit. Ja ich bin ab und an auch zu faul dazu... aber ständig?



Okay also eigentlich war ich ja bis jetzt nicht so sehr von Groß- und Kleinschreibung überzeugt aber wenn ich mir das jetzt hier so anschaue und dann bemerke dass es doch Sinn ergibt mal die Shift-Taste zu benutzen dann werde ich dies ab sofort tun beziehungsweise es versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Im spiel kanns doch auch denn lästig werden die 3 drücken zu müssen um den Tank zu Healen. Lässt du das dann auch bleiben. Ich denke eher es ist einfach nur pure Faulheit. Ja ich bin ab und an auch zu faul dazu... aber ständig?
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl wir drehen uns hier nur im Kreise...


Lass die Leute schreiben was sie wollen, so lange ich es erkennen kann ist die Sache für mich klar.
Sich hier so künstlich aufzuregen bringt doch auch nichts.


----------



## Fire_Frog (23. September 2008)

Also dafür, dass es eigentlich um die Rechtschreibung der WoW-Spieler geht, sehe ich wenig zum Thema passendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und btt: ich gebe zu, ich lasse in WoW die Groß/Kleinschreibung weg, aber noch halbwegs normal die Sätze beenden, das kann ich^^ (nebenbei, ich bin 16 und habe keine großen Probleme mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
So, hoffe, dass wieder zum Thema passende Beiträge kommen.
MfG (falls das noch erlaubt ist xD)
Fire


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

siehe die letzten Posts meinerseits.
Man kann nicht einfach sagen: weil das eh ne erfundene Welt ist, darf man alles.
Auch Blizzard nicht.
Und du schon gar nicht.
(nein ich ebenso nicht)

Wo kommen wir denn da hin? Dann werden wir noch alle zu Politikern??


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mir ja schon fast dankbar sein, dass du die nächsten drei Tage nicht ins Forum zu kommen brauchst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das finde ich mal eine gute Maßnahme oder war das nur ein Spruch?


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Maßnahme.

Back to Topic please!


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> siehe die letzten Posts meinerseits.
> Man kann nicht einfach sagen: weil das eh ne erfundene Welt ist, darf man alles.
> Auch Blizzard nicht.
> Und du schon gar nicht.
> ...


Klar darf man das.
Ich darf mir etwas ausdenken und es aufschreiben.
Ich darf dort sogar Rechtschreibfehler reinbringen, beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Lass die Leute schreiben was sie wollen, so lange ich es erkennen kann ist die Sache für mich klar.
> Sich hier so künstlich aufzuregen bringt doch auch nichts.



Und für was gibt es dann die Rechtschreibreform? Ich rege mich nicht künstlich auf, sondern versuche sachlich mit dir zu diskutieren! Oder war ich irgendwann mal unfreundlich oder aufbrausend? Nein!

Versteh den Thread bitte nicht falsch... er geht nicht explizit gegen deine Person....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe das Gefühl du nimmst die Sache zu persönlich.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Klar darf man das.
> Ich darf mir etwas ausdenken und es aufschreiben.
> Ich darf dort sogar Rechtschreibfehler reinbringen, beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt.



aber wenn jeder nurnoch so schreibt wie er/sie will, dann verstehen wir uns bald gar nicht mehr
unsere Internetsprache ist ja schon schwer zu verstehen für Leute die sie nicht oft lesen oder eben nicht kennen


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Klar darf man das.
> Ich darf mir etwas ausdenken und es aufschreiben.
> Ich darf dort sogar Rechtschreibfehler reinbringen, beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt.




Nun gut, dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass in deinem späteren Berufsleben. Ich hoffe für dich, dass du nichts tun musst, bei dem du zu viel schreiben musst, sonst hat dein Chef nicht viel Freude an dir.

Hiermit beende ich unser beider Unterredung und wende mich anderen zu.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> aber wenn jeder nurnoch so schreibt wie er/sie will, dann verstehen wir uns bald gar nicht mehr
> unsere Internetsprache ist ja schon schwer zu verstehen für Leute die sie nicht oft lesen oder eben nicht kennen
> 
> 
> ...



Dann greif dir doch endlich mal an die eigene Nase! -.-


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Und für was gibt es dann die Rechtschreibreform? Ich rege mich nicht künstlich auf, sondern versuche sachlich mit dir zu diskutieren! Oder war ich irgendwann mal unfreundlich oder aufbrausend? Nein!
> 
> Versteh den Thread bitte nicht falsch... er geht nicht explizit gegen deine Person....
> 
> ...


Ich meine eigentlich nicht nur dich damit, ich meine alle die sich wegen der angeblich so schrecklichen Rechtschreibung so aufregen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich manche davon einfach nur als etwas "Besseres" darstellen wollen, weil sie richtig schreiben können.



> aber wenn jeder nurnoch so schreibt wie er/sie will, dann verstehen wir uns bald gar nicht mehr
> unsere Internetsprache ist ja schon schwer zu verstehen für Leute die sie nicht oft lesen oder eben nicht kennen


Mein Beispiel war eher theoretisch als praktisch gemeint.
Natürlich will ich nicht, dass alle ÜBERALL nur noch so schreiben wie sie wollen, aber trotzdem ist es erlaubt so viele Rechtschreibfehler zu machen wie man will.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Nun gut, dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass in deinem späteren Berufsleben. Ich hoffe für dich, dass du nichts tun musst, bei dem du zu viel schreiben musst, sonst hat dein Chef nicht viel Freude an dir.
> 
> Hiermit beende ich unser beider Unterredung und wende mich anderen zu.


Viel Spass dabei und es heisst andereM!
Was fällt dir nur ein, so ein schönes Wort so zu verhunzen? Ich glaube es echt nicht!


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sche.. egal, hauptsache man hat ne Ahnung was es heißen könnte.

Ihr habt Probleme mit eurer Rechtschreibung...

Na, was heißt das wohl ?

E, her mo auf mid dem scheiss do.
Rechtschreibong isch doch sowas von wuscht.
Ond mid deim kündschdlicha aufrega, was solln des ?
I kriog do so en Hals.


----------



## Master of madness (23. September 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> aber wenn jeder nurnoch so schreibt wie er/sie will, dann verstehen wir uns bald gar nicht mehr
> MFG Mikrowelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und genauso sind meiner meinung nach die verschiedenen dialekte entstanden .
was meint ihr ?


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ich meine eigentlich nicht nur dich damit, ich meine alle die sich wegen der angeblich so schrecklichen Rechtschreibung so aufregen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich manche davon einfach nur als etwas "Besseres" darstellen wollen, weil sie richtig schreiben können.



Wenn sich wer hier aufregt, muss man eben drüber stehen. Wenn jemand der Meinung ist sich durch Fehlerlosigkeit und perfekter Rechtschreibung profilieren zu müssen, hat er / sie wohl Komplexe die kompensiert wollen werden. Du siehst das ganze nur zu eng. Lass der Disskusion doch etwas mehr Spielraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin für heute weg und wünsche allen mal ne gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Viel Spass dabei und es heisst andereM!
> Was fällt dir nur ein, so ein schönes Wort so zu verhunzen? Ich glaube es echt nicht!



AndereN, wenn ich damit andere PERSONEN meine. Komm, Kind, geh doch bitte bitte ins Bett, ja? würde uns den abend verschönern


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Da is Roxxer wieder =)

Edith: Oder auch nich XD


----------



## jeya (23. September 2008)

bin ebenfalls weg, gute Nacht für alle die es verdienen.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Dann greif dir doch endlich mal an die eigene Nase! -.-



warum? das musst du mir jetzt bitte erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



jeya schrieb:


> bin ebenfalls weg, gute Nacht für alle die es verdienen.


 wenn du auch mich gemeint hast wünsche ich auch dir eine schöne solche


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Weil du nachwievor nicht auf deine Rechtschreibung achtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weg.....


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> AndereN, wenn ich damit andere PERSONEN meine. Komm, Kind, geh doch bitte bitte ins Bett, ja? würde uns den abend verschönern


Ach und ich dachte, du bist weg.
Dann könnte man sich hier auch ohne solche Anspielungen vernünftig unterhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorya (23. September 2008)

thread no #178921


----------



## Toppax (23. September 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Die Rechtschreibung fließt in (einigen ?) deutschen Gymnasien nicht in die Benotung eines Aufsatzes ein.





Torglosch schrieb:


> Doch tut sie meines Wissens noch, aber wer so schreibt (UND SPRICHT) ist eh viel zu cool fürn Abitur.



Nein, tun sie zum Teil wirklich nicht. Ich hab mich vor kurzem mit eine Lehrerin aus der Unterstufe unterhalten. Die war völlig frustriert, weil sie Rechtschreibfehler in den niedrigen Klassen NICHT anstreichen DARF. Die Kinder sollen einfach so schreiben, wie sie es für richtig halten - man will sie ja nicht gleich demotivieren. Erst in höheren Klassen werden dann Rechtschreibfehler angestrichen. Und das ist wohl im Moment ziemlich allgemein so üblich in den Schulen. Da kann ich nur sagen: grausam. Da würd ich mit meinen Kindern zuhause üben, wenn das in der Schule nicht klappt. *kopfschüttel*



neon1705 schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich ich schreibe hier doch keine bewerbung oder nen lebenslauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man keine Argumente hat, dann schnell mal auf die leidenden Kinder in der Welt hinweisen. Oh Mann, solche schwachsinnigen Auswege kannste dir direkt sparen.
Genau: ein Forum ist für Informationsaustausch gedacht. Aber das funktioniert bei entsprechend schlechter Rechtschreibung nicht mehr.

Ich lobe alle Ausländer, die es auf deutsch versuchen und schaffen!!! Und sicherlich gibt es auch einige hier mit Lese- und Rechtschreibschwäche.
Aber ich glaube auch, dass die meisten einfach zu faul sind oder besser mal öfter die Schulbank drücken sollten.

Ach ja, und was mich übrigens bei der schlechten Rechtschreibung gleichzeitig auch mit annervt, ist die allseits fehlende Höflichkeit.
Ein "bitte" und "danke" hat glaubich noch keinem weh getan. Es kann aber mitunter Tür und Tor öffnen.
Ich bin 28 Jahre alt und rede sicherlich auch manchmal flappsig daher, aber ein gewisser Umgangston tut einfach der allgemeinen Stimmung manchmal ganz gut.


----------



## Sephirót15 (23. September 2008)

also was die rechtschreibsache angeht ist es einfach so das man z.B. in instanzen nich unbedingt die zeit (ok und vll auch lust) hat über die richtige schreibweise nachzudenken und desswegen einfach das schreibt was man mitteilen will ohne jezt jedes wort einzeln im duden nachzuschlagen^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Weil du *nach wie vor* nicht auf deine Rechtschreibung achtest ;



ja okay danke 
bei dir ist es auch nicht besser aber naja wenigstens mal die anderen Leute runtergemacht

so hiermit wünsche ich euch allen noch eine schöne Nacht und noch viel Spaß beim posten 
MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. Fumacilla du kannst mir ja mal eine PN schreiben und mir erklären was du damit meinst, dass ich nicht auf die Rechtschreibung achten würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

> Genau: ein Forum ist für Informationsaustausch gedacht. Aber das funktioniert bei entsprechend schlechter Rechtschreibung nicht mehr


Ganz meiner Meinung!











Not!
Ich kann mich auch wunderbar mit weniger bis garnicht auf ihre Rechtschreibung achtenden Leuten unterhalten.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> ja okay danke
> bei dir ist es auch nicht besser aber naja wenigstens mal die anderen Leute runtergemacht
> 
> so hiermit wünsche ich euch allen noch eine schöne Nacht und noch viel Spaß beim posten
> ...


Bist du denn schwer von Begriff?
Keine Satzzeichen, kaum Groß-und Kleinschreibung beachtet. Was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen? 
Und mach bloss deinen Ava und deinen Titel weg, das kann man ja nicht ertragen.


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Bist du denn schwer von Begriff?
> Keine Satzzeichen, kaum Groß-und Kleinschreibung beachtet. Was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen?
> Und mach bloss deinen Ava und deinen Titel weg, das kann man ja nicht ertragen.



Nein ich bin nicht schwer von Begriff.
Meine Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist ausgeprägter als die der meisten Forumsnutzer.
Von Satzzeichen halte ich nicht sehr viel, wenn ich denke da könnte ich ein Komma hinmachen dann tue ich das, wenn nicht dann eben nicht.

Ehrlich ein letzter Kommentar noch, mein Avatar und meinen Titel kann ich machen wie ich will, ich sag dir ja auch nicht was du machen sollst also sei bitte einfach ruhig


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (23. September 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> Nein ich bin nicht schwer von Begriff.
> Meine Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist ausgeprägter als die der meisten Forumsnutzer.
> Von Satzzeichen halte ich nicht sehr viel, wenn ich denke da könnte ich ein Komma hinmachen dann tue ich das, wenn nicht dann eben nicht.
> 
> ...


Du sagst mir nicht was ich machen soll, aber sagst mir, dass ich ruhig sein soll? Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du hast dir eben selber deine Frage nach dem "wieso soll ich mir an die eigene Nase fassen?" beantwortet.


----------



## Selah (23. September 2008)

Na gibt doch ne Menge Gleichgesinnter

Ja, die Rechtschreibung in WoW (bzw. generell in Online-Spielen, Foren, Chats ect.) ist wirklich nix für Zartbesaitete. Zu  Anfang dachte ich, die Leute mit der schrecklichen Schreibe sind halt die ganz jungen Spieler, Zwölfjährige, die es halt noch nicht so draufhaben.

Mittlerweile weiß ich, mistige Schreibe ist nicht wirklich altersabhängig. Ich meine, es hat was mit Stil und Respekt gegenüber meinen Mitspielern zu tun, sich ordentlich auszudrücken. Ich bemühe mich da immer drum. Wenn mir mal ein dummer Fehler rausrutscht, ist mir das peinlich - ja, sogar in nem anonymen Spiel, in dem mich keiner kennt. Das Problem: vielen ist es egal, ob sie bei anderen einen schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen. Zum Beispiel lese ich fast täglich im Chat sowas: "Suche Tank für HDW dann GO?" Frage? Aussage? Ausdruck einer inneren Leere? 
Klingt für mich nach: "Was bedeuten diese komischen Satzzeichen wohl? Keine Ahnung...ich setz mal eins....hm...das mit dem lustigen Kringel"

Ich hab auch nichts gegen Englisch, aber dieses dümmliche Denglisch, bei dem man noch dazu oft merkt, Derjenige kann beide Sprachen nicht wirklich, nervt.

Mit meiner Heildruidin erleb ich öfters mal solche Dialoge: 
xx: heal?
ich: reagiere nicht
nach 1 Min - xx: Biste heal??????
ich: Ich bin Heiler, ja
xx: komste tdm, könenn dann go
ich: leider bin ich anderweitig beschäftigt, aber viel Erfolg
-Ende der Konversation-

Zu der miesen Schreibe kommt halt oft noch die Unhöflichkeit. Kein "Hallo", keine normale Anrede, keine Satzzeichen oder gleich 20 davon....kein Danke, wenn man viel Erfolg wünscht, obwohl man nicht mitkommt....


Und zum Thema Legastheniker: Klar gibt es die, und sicher auch in WoW. Aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass sich viele Leute auch hinter diesem Wort verstecken. Ganz nach dem Motto: Hey, ich bin weder dumm noch faul noch respektlos - ich habe da eine krankhafte Störung. Kann da gar nix für!

Letztlich kann man sagen: Ist nur ein Spiel, ist doch nicht so tragisch, wenn man hier falsch schreibt. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Leute, die sich hier nicht ausdrücken können, dass z.B. bei einer Bewerbung oder generell im so genannten RL wesentlich besser machen. Wenn mans nicht kann/und oder nicht will, dann ists eben so. Viel schlimmer als ein paar Rechtschreibflames in einem Spiel sind die schlechteren Chancen im Leben. Denn eins ist klar: wer sich nicht ordentlich ausdrücken kann, kann sich meist nicht gut verkaufen und dürfte darum eher selten zu den Erfolgreichen gehören.


----------



## jeya (24. September 2008)

Das unterschreibe ich jetzt mal ohne weiteren Kommentar.

Danke


----------



## Erriel (24. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> boah ey ich check auch garnicht warum hir alle so krass abgehen. das is doch voll ok wenn mann so schreibt das alle des noch verstehn oda? und überhaupts find ich das manche hir halt mal viel zu übelst abgehen weil hey das is nurn game undzo. was hattn das überhaupts mit dem schröder zu tun und mit dem seiner katze? das ist mal voll blöd hey. und vielleich müssts ihr auch mal sehen das ned jeder so schrieben kann dann muss mann halt mal auch bissi rücksicht ahben weil da gehts doch ehct um des was die sagen wolln. ich schreib auf jeden fall so wies mir passt und ihr brauchts auch gar nicht blöd rumflamen weil mir ist des voll egal und ihr seits eh alles voll arme looser weil ihr könnts nicht mal richtig zocken und nur auf andern rumhacken des is voll arm ey. ich treff euch dann im bg ihr gimps und dann gibts dick auf die mütze weil ich bin nicht so ein mieser rächtschriebflamer wies ihr seits und dann pwn ich euch mal fett wies ihrs verdients. kkthxbye




Wegen solchen Beitragschreibern wie dir hab ich alle 2 Tage Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Struance (24. September 2008)

Also, zu diesem Thema tauchen ja immer mal wieder entsprechende Threats auf und ich persönlich halte das auch für notwendig

Ich bin sicher, dass jeder hier so seine Stilblüten, die er aus den Chats mitbringt, posten könnte; es ist wirklich im Grunde nur noch peinlich, was man inzwischen seinen Augen antun muss. 
Man sollte sich aber auch im Klaren darüber sein, dass meist die Leute, die nicht wissen, wie man was richtig schreibt, nicht einmal etwas dafür können. Hier liegt auch viel in der Erziehung und vor allem in der Qualität dessen, was man inzwischen wie in der Schule lernt.

Heute interessiert es keinen Lehrer mehr, ob ein Schüler die Dinge verinnerlicht oder nicht, Hauptsache ist doch, er sitzt seine Stunden ab und das war es; pädagogische Verantwortung - Fehlanzeige! Ein Lehrer zieht sich heute auf die Position zurück, dass es ja nicht sein Kind ist, sollen sich doch die Eltern drum mühen. Dabei vergessen sie leider immer nur, dass der Begriff Pädagoge ein erzieherisches Element mit sich bringt.
Ist doch interessant; sie schauen weg und sind dann völlig in Panik, wenn mal wieder eine Pisastudie das Ergebnis des pädagoschen Versagens in Deutschland widerspielgelt.

...und wenn Du tatsächlich jemanden in Deiner Firma Konfetti hast nach Farben sortieren lassen, so klingt das zunächst einmal recht lustig - ich hoffe mal, es ist wirklich nur eine Geschichte - aber sollte es ein Lehrling bei Dir gewesen sein, so hast Du dann sicher auch versagt, denn sowas ist ganz sicher der falsche Weg und als Lehrherr hast Du auch eine entsprechende Verantwortung....


----------



## Predataurus (24. September 2008)

Toppax schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Argumente hat, dann schnell mal auf die leidenden Kinder in der Welt hinweisen. Oh Mann, solche schwachsinnigen Auswege kannste dir direkt sparen.
> Genau: ein Forum ist für Informationsaustausch gedacht. Aber das funktioniert bei entsprechend schlechter Rechtschreibung nicht mehr.




Sorry, aber wer die triefende Ironie in dem Text net checkt, ist noch viel übler dran als einer mit Rechtschreibschwäche!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist meißtens nichtmal die Rechtschreibung, die mich nervt. Ob einer mal n "h" oder "ie" zuviel einbaut oder aus einem "v" ein "f" macht stört zwar etwas, aber es ist noch lesbar.
Was allerdings garnet geht sind die, die keine Satzzeichen, geschweigedenn Absätze kennen und stattdessen in Foren einen 200 Wörter aufsatz am Stück schreiben, ohne Punkt und Komma.
Das kann ich bis zum zweiten Absatz lesen, dann sind meine Augen so verwirrt, dass ichs abbrechen muss.


----------



## Damatar (24. September 2008)

Ähm schön das alle anhänger der rechtschreibung sind, aber ist das nicht etwas  naja grausam alle über einen kamm zu scherren ? ich mein es ibt auch leute wie mich zb die auch wen se sich in arsch beisen rechtschreibung knicken können, und groß und kleinschreibung da achte ich garnet drauf , wen ich im inet schreib , ich unterhalte mich ja in dem sinne und shcrib kein buch du sagst ja auch naicht beim reden so das wort wird jetzt groß gesprochen^^


----------



## Dilan (24. September 2008)

Die rechtschreibung stört mich persönlich noch nichteinmal.

In einem Forum oder "zwanglosen" chat juckt es mich wirklich nicht ob ein "Hauptwort" nun klein oder Gross geschrieben wurde.

Was mich aber auf die Palme bringt ist diese ungeheure SPrachfaulheit.


*geht wer inni...*

*zieht wer X...*

Da könnt ich ausrasten.

Vor allem da es in diesen Fällen nicht beim Chatten und Foren bleibt, sondern das Alltäglicher "Sprachgebrauch" ist.


Als bsp aus meinem Alltag:

Ich bin jetzt mitte 20, Ausgebildeter Logistiker und dachte mir irgendwann: Hey JETZT Studierst Du....!

Alles Klar, ab zur Gewerbeschule BKFH.  Am ersten Tag in der Bahn hör ich noch zwei völlig kaputte wie sie sich unterhalten:

"Perfektes Döner-Deutsch. "  Jo isch bin jetzt auch TG un so... mach grad Technische Zeichner.. is voll Geil....!

Bei mir vergrößern sich schon die Augen, ich denk ich hab mich verhört.....

Da Antwortet schon Keller-Rapper Nr. 2:

JO will isch auch... wen hastn Du gehabt bei BVJ ? So in Deutsch un so.... Weisch ?

DAS war der zeitpunkt an dem in jedem Guten Comic die LKW LAdung Ziegelsteine auf meinem Kopf gelandet wäre......

SOWAS macht mich Aggro


Edit: 500 Post... Firma Dankt.


----------



## Payper (24. September 2008)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, das es selbst im Deutschunterricht schon anfängt.
Bestes Beispiel: MfG...

Ich persönlich verfalle gerne dem "Ruhrpott-Deutsch" =)

So in der Art: Wat dat geht doch ma gar nich?

Ich schließe mich denjenigen an, die sagen im Chat kürze ich ab, jedoch beim Dokumentieren auf der Arbeit etc (wieder ein kürzel: et cetera), setze ich die richtige Schreibweise ein!

Man sollte nicht über Spieler urteilen die dieses tun.

Dann darf niemand ein Handy benutzen.
Da ist es am schlimmsten!

Hdl, Hdgdl etc.

Was ich jedoch sehr viel extremer finde (auch ein Wort, welches nachgezogen wurde.Man frage einfach einen pensonierten Deutschlehrer) ist die Agressivität.
"Ich hau dich um""Halt die Fresse du Noob" etc etc...

Persönlich: Solange ich keinen Arztbericht verfasse, nutze ich bei meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit Abkürzungen, sind sogar vorgegeben.

Bitte fangt an anderer Stelle zu meckern an, geht als gutes Beispiel voran, bietet doch Nachhilfe an oder schaut einfach weg!!!

Manche Aussagen sind lächlerlich andere komisch und die meisten wiederholen sich auf sage und schreibe 54 Seiten!

Die meisten schreiben sogar " You made my Day" " Sorry, aber ..."
Bin doch in Deutschland und hier schreibe ich deutsch.

Wenn es nur an WoW liegen würde, dürfte das ja niemand mehr spielen??!!
Das Spiel macht süchtig, Fernsehn lässt einen "verblöden" bla bla blubb


Immer erst über sich selber nachdenken und dann mosern!!..siehe: "meißtens"



Eure Pay



PS: Und ich bin einer der Menschen die normal Ihren Satz mit "..." beenden!!


----------



## Wheezl (24. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...



mimimi?


----------



## Erriel (24. September 2008)

Es geht ja nicht darum, das man MAL einen Rechtschreibfehler in einen Text haut.
Das kann wirklich jedem passieren. Ich schreibe mit 10 Fingern und vertippe mich auch häufig. Wenn es mir auffällt korrigiere ich es, wenn nicht dann halt nicht.

Aber wenn man Textwalzen liest bei dessen Anblick man schon denkt "Ok, bevor du dich da durchkämpfst hol direkt das Aspirin" DAS ist das allerletzte was man lesen möchte.

Ich hatte schon viele Texte in Foren die ich verzweifelt versucht habe zu lesen um dem Thread Ersteller die Chance zu geben sich zu erklären, aber nach 15 Minuten durch den text quälen macht mein Kopf schlapp und nimmt nichts mehr auf.
Wenn man die Leute dann freundlich drauf aufmerksam macht, was er da eigentlich verbockt hat rollt der FlameWar an.

Also wenn ich einen Thread erstelle, möchte ich etwas von anderen erfahren. Wenn ich etwas von anderen erfahren möchte, sollte ich es auch so ausdrücken das die Leute mich verstehen. Sonst hat es ja keinen Sinn nicht wahr? Es mag sein das viele Leute es einfach hinkritzeln, das ist aber unhöflich den Lesern gegenüber. Man möchte etwas von ihnen und nimmt sich dann nichtmal die Zeit, seinen Text so zu korrigieren das wenigstens ABUNDZU mal ein Punkt auftaucht? Oder ein Absatz?

Das ist denke ich der Knackpunkt der Sache.


----------



## Visoth (24. September 2008)

wat dat den furnm crapü hier sind wir nicht alle dummes naps ?


----------



## Namir (24. September 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Ich bin in einer Realschule als Elternvertreter tätig,wenn ihr wüsstet wie hoch der Anteil von annerkannten Leghasthenikern ist, wäret ihr wahrscheinlich erschrocken. Ich will hier nicht diese boa,alda usw Entschuldigen, aber um Vorsicht bitten wenn mal einer mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuss steht. Es könnte sich um einen Leghastheniker handeln.
> Grüsse



Ich bin auch Leghasteniker und zudem noch Schweizer. Das heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass ich keinen vernünftigen  Satz schreiben kann. 
Das Problem ist, dass sich gewisse Leute heutzutage auch keine Mühe geben wollen richtig zu schreiben.
Im Spiel schriebe ich auch alles klein und keine Punkte am Satzende, aber ich achte darauf, dass man mich versteht...


----------



## Square123 (24. September 2008)

Salut^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube, dass das hier der erste Thread ist, wo ich mich wirklich mal nicht zurückhalten kann, meine Meinung preis zu geben. Meine Vorredner haben zum größten Teil ja schon alles gesagt, was gesagt werden sollte, aber ich tue es ganz einfach auch noch einmal:
Es gibt keinen Menschen, der perfekt ist (man stelle sich doch mal vor, ejder wäre es) und genau darauf sollte man wirklich ein wenig Rücksicht nehmen. 

Ein guter Freund von mir ist der liebste Mensch auf Erden, tut und macht und hilft, wo er nur helfen kann. 
Sein Problem: Rechtschreibung. 
Bei ihm ist aber nicht der Wille zum "richtig-schreiben" das Problem, sondern einfach das Verständnis. Ein hochintelligenter Mensch, dem es jedoch schwer fällt jene Fähigkeit schriftlich unter Beweis zu stellen. Und genau hier taucht die Oberflächlichkeit der Menschen von heute auf. Lachen, ignorieren, screenen...(Ich denke genau das ist der falsche Weg)

Natürlich kommt man aus dem Staunen nicht mehr heraus, wenn man einen Satz liest, in dem 1000 Fehler zu finden sind, jedoch sollte man auch ein wenig differenzieren, was für Fehler das sind. 
Eine Studie (bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher von wem oder was) belegte vor kurzem, dass zum einen Rechtschreibfehler generell von jedem überlesen werden, esseidenn man ist penibel² und sucht direkt nach Fehlern(gemeint ist zb eine Ausführung über mind. 500 Zeichen) und zum anderen belegte sie, dass Abkürzungen in zb SmS' einen positiven Nebeneffekt aufweisen. Denn gerade in SmS (oder in diesem Fall im Chat) verwendet man wirklich nur "das Nötigste", was heißen soll, dass man direkt zum Punkt kommt. 
Und genau das tue ich jetzt auch^^

Meine Meinung: Nicht immer gleich so Aggro sein, wenn einem Rechtschreibfehler begegnen, sondern die Leute lieber auf eine höfliche Art und Weise auf ihren Fehler aufmerksam machen^^ und somit Menschen mit einer Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche helfen, sie zu einem "perfekten" Menschen zu machen, wie es einige hier gern hätten.


----------



## Ghodi (24. September 2008)

Bei folgendem Text nicht wundern, einfach mal lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Afugrnud enier Sduite an enier Elingshcen Unvirestiät ist es eagl, in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bölsdinn sien, und du knasnt es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen. Das ghet dseahlb, wiel wir nchit Bcuhtsbae für Bcuhtsbae enizlen lseen, snodren Wröetr als Gnaezs.


----------



## Square123 (24. September 2008)

Ghodi genau die eine davon meinte ich^^ Danke.


----------



## Payper (24. September 2008)

Ghodi schrieb:


> Bei folgendem Text nicht wundern, einfach mal lesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist perfekt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reckelssoo (24. September 2008)

ohhh mein gott, was ist das denn für ein spiesser treffen hier?

wayne???

ihr regt euch alle super auf über rechtschreibung ect. der wow spieler .ich glaube fast ,niemand von euch hat sich einmal wirklich mit solchen personen auseinander gesetzt. wenn es euch so massiv stört, wieso macht ihr nicht etwas dagegen? 

ich stellt euch alle als bessere menschen hin, nur weil ihr keine rechtschreibfehler macht oder andere formen der ausdrucksweise benutzt weil ihr in einem ganz anderem umfeld aufgewachsen seit.

wenn man menschen verstehen will wird man sie in den meisten fällen verstehen.
nur die frage ist ob man das will oder von vorn herein merkt, das man diese person nicht leiden kann.
in dem falle werden die meisten niemals nett und höflich bleiben.

vorallem in wow fällt mir auf, leute die einen fehler machen werden sofort geflamet ( tut mir leid, ich meine: werden fertig gemacht ) wenn sie einen fehler machen oder neulinge eine frage stellen. das problem der sozialen verdummung ist ein weit grösseres als sich über rechtschreibfehler aufzuregen.

deshalb kann ich nur sagen:

seid nett zu eurem nächsten. egal wie unfreundlich er zu euch ist. 
egal wie dumm oder schlau man ist, was zählt ist, verständniss und menschenkenntnis.
denn auch wie dumm oder intellektuell man ist oder wie viel rechtschreibfehler man macht, man kann trotzdem nett sein.

zum abschluss verwende ich noch ein wort, wofür mich die meisten thread poster hassen werden:

hauste

und nun hasst mich.


----------



## Preator (24. September 2008)

Square123 schrieb:


> Salut^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Willst du jetzt damit sagen, das die meisten Leute die Rechtscheibfehler machen, eine Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche haben?
Na danke jetzt gehts mir gleich viel besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist ne ziemlich schlecht Ausrede. Ich behaupte ja nicht das es keine Legastheniker gibt aber das kann man doch nicht als Allgemeinlösung für so ein ernstes Problem benutzen.

Zu dem penibel:
Wenn ich einen Satz lese und in fast jedem Wort ein Rechtschreibfehler ist, dann kann ich das nicht überlesen, sry!


----------



## Curver (24. September 2008)

Was ist Legasthenie?
Legasthenie gilt als Entwicklungsstörung der Lese-Rechtschreib-Fertigkeiten bei normal entwickelter Intelligenz. Sie ist genetisch bedingt und nach heutigem Kenntnisstand nicht heilbar. Den Kindern kann aber geholfen werden. So können sie trotz ihrer Schwäche einen halbwegs normalen Schulweg beschreiten.

Die Symptome:
Eine Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche zeigt sich in der Regel deutlich zwischen dem zweiten und vierten Schuljahr.

    * Typische Erkennungsmerkmale sind
    * Schwierigkeiten beim Lesen und/oder bei der Rechtschreibung, sehr schlechte Noten in Deutsch besonders bei Rechtschreibung in Diktaten, jedoch häufig bessere Leistungen in anderen Schulfächern
    * Keine Besserung durch Üben
    * Häufiges Auftreten gleichartiger Rechtschreib-Fehler, jedoch wird das gleiche Wort nicht immer gleich falsch geschrieben. Ein häufig von Legasthenikern gemachter Fehler sind zum Beispiel:
      Die Reihenfolge der Buchstaben vertauschen,
      symmetrische Buchstaben verwechselt (q mit p und d mit b),
      ähnlich klingende Buchstaben wie d und t werden verwechselt
    * In den Fällen, in denen ein Zusammenhang mit den Augenbewegungen besteht, berichten die Kinder auf Anfrage oft, dass sie beim Lesen die Buchstaben auf dem Papier nicht stillstehend sondern, rumtanzen sehen. Außerdem überspringen sie häufig Zeilen und übersehen einzelne Worte oder Wort-Teile.

      Wird die Legasthenie nicht rechtzeitig erkannt und das Kind nicht zusätzlich gefördert, geht den Kindern der Spaß an der Schule schnell verloren. Es treten Verhaltungsstörungen auf, die Persönlichkeitsentwicklung der Kinder kann behindert werden.

      Die Diagnose:
      Ein einfacher Lese- und/oder Rechtschreib-Test reicht auf keinen Fall aus, um Legasthenie von anderen Lese/Rechtschreib-Schwierigkeiten oder generellen Lern-Schwierigkeiten abzugrenzen. Neben einem Intelligenztest sollte wenn möglich auch noch eine visuelle und akustische Wahrnehmungsuntersuchung durchgeführt werden.

      Legasthenie wird sich in der Regel nicht vor dem ersten oder zweiten Schuljahr bemerkbar machen, früher ist also keine Untersuchung möglich. Andererseits sollte eine sichere Diagnose so früh wie möglich vorliegen, weil sonst die Gefahr besteht, dass der weitere schulische Werdegang des Kindes ruiniert wird, spätestens also im vierten Schuljahr.

Die Therapie:
Die Blicksteuerung entwickelt sich auch bei normal lesenden und schreibenden Kindern noch bis zum 18. Lebensjahr und kann auch bei Erwachsenen durch tägliches Training noch verändert werden. Nach der Feststellung, dass bei bis zu 50 Prozent der legasthenischen Kinder ein Entwicklungsrückstand in der Steuerung der Blickmotorik vorliegt, wurde von der Freiburger Uni ein Trainings-Gerät (FixTrain) für betroffene Kinder entwickelt, mit dem wahlweise die Fixierung des Blickes, die Reflexe oder die willentliche Blicksteuerung trainiert werden können. Diese Geräte werden sowohl an Eltern für einige Wochen ausgeliehen, als auch an Beratungsstellen und Ärzte verkauft. Die Entleihungsgebühr beträgt 150,- Mark plus 4,- Mark/Tag. Zur Sicherung des Geräts ist außerdem eine Kaution in Höhe von 850,- DM als Scheck zu hinterlegen.


MFG Curver


----------



## Orbjin (24. September 2008)

Ich möchte mich hier auch als geplagter outen und dem Threadstarter zustimmen, teilweise ist es wirklich schlimm was manche Menschen mit der deutschen Sprache anstellen. 

Ich will nicht über Anglizismen oder ähnliches wettern, denn ohne solche "Fremdwörter" würde unsere Sprache nicht existieren, bzw. wir würden immer noch sprechen und schreiben wie im Mittelalter - "Stagnation bedeutet Rückschritt, deswegen sollte man Fortschritt anstreben." 

Wie du schon so schön geschrieben hast: "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten" . da muss ich bislang doch recht müde drüber lachen, denn ich will sie gar nicht haben, bin ich doch froh einen halbwegs verständlichen Satz mit möglichst fehlerfreier Grammatik und Interpunktion zu produzieren. 

Oder viel besser wenn ich lese "Nicht schimpfen ich bin Legastheniker", welches meiner Erfahrung nach solche sind, die kaum noch was anderes tun ausser Computerspiele zu spielen, statt sich mit ihrem Problem auseinander zu setzen. 

So jetzt warte ich mal gespannt auf den ersten Kommentar wie "Schau dir den an, der zieht über Minderheiten her". Ja und dazu stehe ich auch - das sollte mal zum nachdenken anregen. Ich spreche hier nicht diejenigen an, die daran setzen ihre Schwäche in Wort und Schrift zu verbessern und bislang scheitern und hoffe auch diese Menschen können bald von sich sagen "Ich habe es geschafft" ohne vorher zu resignieren. In meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld gibt es ebenfalls einen solchen Fall den ich auch unterstütze - mit Erfolg.




PS: Sollte sich jemand beleidigt fühlen, entschuldige ich mich dafür.


----------



## Erriel (24. September 2008)

reckelssoo schrieb:


> ohhh mein gott, was ist das denn für ein spiesser treffen hier?
> 
> wayne???
> 
> ...




Du machst gerade nichts anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und BITTE hört doch mal auf alles zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## Ikku (24. September 2008)

Den Text da mit der Studie kenn ich auch schon seit längerem, aber...

Da sind Anfangs- und Endbuchstabe gleich und es sind Satzzeichen richtig gesetzt xD

Aber bevor ich jetzt hier noch nen fetten Text schreibe... Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an, denen es um das Prinzip der Rechtschreibung geht, die dagegen sind, jeden der "faul" ist als Legastheniker abzustempeln, und einfach nur wollen dass man einigermaßen anständig schreibt und sich vielleicht vorm Abschicken seinen Post nochmal durchliest.


----------



## Shika87 (24. September 2008)

Ich verstehe teilweise eure Aufregung, doch ist diese auch teilweise übertrieben. Mich stören auch neumodische Schreibweisen wie zum Beispiel: abba, hamma etc. Jedoch sind das nur Akürzungen und ich kann darüber hinweg sehen. Naja, als schweizer schreibe ich unter freunden oft so wie mir der Mund gewachsen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Schweizerdeutsch) Das chan de öbbe so töne. ^^
Doch wenn Deutsche oder sonstige Leute, die der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind, anwesend sind schreibe ich natürlich in gut leserlichen Schrift. 

Mein Tipp: Wenn euch auf anhieb auffällt das der Threadersteller oder ein User der auf dessen Frage eine Antwort gibt. Mit solchen Wortlauten umsichwirft, geht einfach einen Thread oder Post weiter.
In denn MmORpg werdet ihr jedoch nicht grossartig an diesem Problem vorbei kommen.

Ok das kann ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vell Spass noch ich gange go pfuse. Mer list sich.

Shika


----------



## Spohr (24. September 2008)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Ach ja ,da viele es nicht wissen "Handy" ist ein deutsches Wort, ein Kunstwort aus der Werbe Industrie. Im Ausland ist es ein "Mobil"...





Selfphone Herzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Wort "Mobile" dann auch mit e am Ende , ist genau so eine Modeerscheinung wie z.B. Playse oder Flat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodlYy (24. September 2008)

eY alleT oPfer Hia ich SchWöre AltdA, IcH wEis Wo dEin Haus WohnT maaaan!


...verstehen sie spaß ..xP


----------



## jeya (24. September 2008)

Ha! zu dem ganzen Abkürzungsgetue hab ich hier noch etwas kleines zum Lachen, passt glaub ich auch auf das Thema. (und bitte verzeiht mir, wenn ich grad Fehler reinhau, ich hab kaum geschlafen und meine Hände sind ganz steif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Der HDL-Song


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2008)

Curver schrieb:


> Was ist Legasthenie?



Ich mag aber nicht glauben dass 50% der Wow Spieler darunter leiden.


----------



## German Psycho (24. September 2008)

Ghodi schrieb:


> Bei folgendem Text nicht wundern, einfach mal lesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei dem text klappt es. versuch es mal mit folgendem text:

Daß der bei witeem götßre Tiel der Mncsheen (drutaner das gznae shncöe Gcsehclhet) den Scritht zur Menikügidt, außer dem daß er birhlcsweceh ist, acuh für sher giechräflh hatle: dfüar seogrn shocn jnee Vonerümdr, die die Ocfrashuibet üebr sie gsgütit auf scih gmmeeonn heban. Ndhceam sie ihr Hieavush zsuret dmum gcmaeht hbean und sifrtolägg vhtüeteren, daß dsiee rheiugn Göpsfcehe ja kneein Shrtcit aeßur dem Gelagegwänn, darin sie sie enrpeetisrn, weagn dtufern, so zgeein sie ihnen nechhar die Gaefhr, die inehn droht, wenn sie es vrecusehn alieln zu gheen. Nun ist deise Gefhar zawr eben so gorß nchit, denn sie wrüedn durch eagimniel Faelln whol edlcnih gheen lneern; aleiln ein Bpiesiel von der Art mhcat doch srcüechhtn und sccrekht giihmenen von aleln feerrnen Vserehcun ab. 


*die in deinem text angesprochenen studie gibt es nicht.* es mag für einige wörter und buchstabenverdrehungen zutreffen aber nicht für alle, wie der zweite text wohl beweist. nicht alles glauben was man irgendwo im internet findet ...


----------



## Lycidia (24. September 2008)

Shika87 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe teilweise eure Aufregung, doch ist diese auch teilweise übertrieben. Mich stören auch neumodische Schreibweisen wie zum Beispiel: abba, hamma etc. Jedoch sind das nur Akürzungen und ich kann darüber hinweg sehen. Naja, als schweizer schreibe ich unter freunden oft so wie mir der Mund gewachsen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schweizerdeutsch ist ja eher eine Sprache für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auch die kann man mit etwas Übung verstehen und lesen ^^

Ich komm aus dem Ruhrgebiet und in unserem Sprachgebrauch kommen Wörter vor wie: Watt, dat, hömma (hör mal) etc. Ist sprachbedingt so. Hat nichts mit "neumodischer" Schreibweise zu tun *grins. Kleines Beispiel: Tu ma dat Mäh ei = Streichel mal das Schaf (zu einem Kind gesprochen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist es aber heute wohl cool so zu reden (und zu schreiben) als wenn man die deutsche Sprache kaum beherrscht. Lest mal öfter ein Buch dann wird sich Rechtschreibung und Sprache deutlich bessern ^^


----------



## Centerman (24. September 2008)

Erst mal bin ich erstaunt, dass mein Thread immer noch am Leben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch mal für alle die vielleicht die Beiträge am Anfang nicht gelesen haben (und das kann ich verstehen, weil es nun doch schon einige sind).

Es geht nicht nur daraum auf Leuten rumzuhacken die die Rechtschreibung nicht beherschen. Keiner sagt was wenn in einem Satz mal ein oder zwei Fehler sind. Was viel mehr stört, ist die Tatsache dass viele sich nicht darum scheren ob eine andere Person den Text lesen kann oder nicht. Er geht davon aus dass sich die Menschen, die richtig schreiben können sich seinem Niveau anpassen müssen. Dazu dann eben immmer die Sprüche wie "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten". Darum geht es mir.

Und ob es sich bei abba, hamma, oda usw. jetzt um Abkürzungen handelt oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Ob ich jetzt "abba" oder "aber" schreibe ist absolut Wurscht. Beides gleich lang. Daher lasse ich die Ausrede "...ist eine Abkürzung" nicht gelten.

Zum Thema Legsatheniker: 
Sicherlich gibt es in der deutschen Bevölkerung einige, die an dieser schlimmen Krankheit leiden aber sicherlich spielen keine 80% davon WoW. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Großteil der Leute die diese falschen Schreibweisen oder Rechtschreibschwächen aufweisen, einfach zu faul etwas daran zu ändern.

Und noch zum Schluss: Es geht mir nicht darum den Oberlehrer zu spielen und jeden fertig zu machen der solche Fehler macht. Ich rege mich lediglich darüber auf, dass diese Leute die Arroganz besitzen und andere anpöbeln wenn sie auf Ihre Fehler aufmerksam gemacht werden. Wer Fehler macht muss Kritik vertragen können oder etwas daran ändern. Dass war schon immer so.


----------



## Ematra (24. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur daraum auf Leuten rumzuhacken die die Rechtschreibung nicht beherschen. Keiner sagt was wenn in einem Satz mal ein oder zwei Fehler sind. Was viel mehr stört, ist die Tatsache dass viele sich nicht darum scheren ob eine andere Person den Text lesen kann oder nicht. Er geht davon aus dass sich die Menschen, die richtig schreiben können sich seinem Niveau anpassen müssen. Dazu dann eben immmer die Sprüche wie "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten". Darum geht es mir.



Die korrekte Interpunktion erhöht die Lesbarkeit aber doch auch?


----------



## ReWahn (24. September 2008)

Über einfache rechtschreibfehler, tippfehler und gross- und kleinschreibungsfehler kann man ja hinwegsehen... aebr wenn die grammattik nicht stimmt und kommas quasi nicht existieren werd ich doch mal aggressiv...


----------



## Inghinn (24. September 2008)

... und so hat man mal wieder etwas, worüber man sich aufregen kann und andere Menschen als Idioten abstempeln darf -.-

DAS finde ich schlimm - weniger die Rechtschreibfehler....


----------



## Narnya (24. September 2008)

Nun ja... was soll man dazu sagen.

Ich finde schon, dass gerade Teenager und einige Jugendliche in WoW oftmals den Vogel abschießen was ihre Ausdrucksart angeht. Hierbei stört mich weniger deren Rechtschreibung, denn diese kann nicht jeder beherrschen (Legasteniker und ähnliches), sondern eher was für einen Wortschatz jene Spezies an den Tag legt.
Das Problem liegt auch weniger bei dem Menschen selber sondern rührt von der steigenden Arbeitslosigkeit und Armut her. Man braucht nur mal in ein Viertel gehen in dem Armut und Arbeitslosigkeit stark verbreitet sind... dort herrscht unter Jugendlichen und Teenagern ein "Gossenslang" (wie ich es mal nennen möchte). Schlimm daran: Deutsche (Jugendliche und Kinder) reden wie schlecht integrierte Immigranten und verlernen ihre Muttersprache. 

Naja,.... bevor ich hier einen stundenlangen Vortrag halte, beende ich meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

Grüße

Ps.: Entschuldigt eventuelle Tippfehler, aber die Arbeit ruft. Pädagogen haben immer zu viel zu tun ;P, vorallem im Bereich der Sprachförderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (24. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Über einfache rechtschreibfehler, tippfehler und gross- und kleinschreibungsfehler kann man ja hinwegsehen... aebr wenn die grammattik nicht stimmt und kommas quasi nicht existieren werd ich doch mal aggressiv...



so hat eben jeder andere anforderungen an seine mitspieler. die mit den strengen anforderungen werden sich auch noch in den nächsten jahren drüber aufregen. das soll schlecht fürs herz sein. schraubt eure anforderungen runter und alle werden glücklicher ... es gibt kein rechtschreibgeflame mehr ... die server müssen nicht soviel ackern ... das spart strom ... die umwelt wird gerettet ... wir haben alle mehr geld, da weniger für umweltschutz ausgegeben werden muss ... kein neid mehr im volk ... die kriminalitätsrate sinkt ... die welt wird ein besserer ort ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centerman (24. September 2008)

Inghinn schrieb:


> ... und so hat man mal wieder etwas, worüber man sich aufregen kann und andere Menschen als Idioten abstempeln darf -.-
> 
> DAS finde ich schlimm - weniger die Rechtschreibfehler....




Na dann hast du ja meinen letzten Beitrag ganz genau durchgelesen. Wie ich schon schrieb, geht es genau darum NICHT!
Weder darum einen anderen als Idioten abzustempeln noch um Rechtschreibfehler alleine. Bitte lies doch erst mal wenigstens die letzten Beiträge durch, bevor du andere 
beschuldigst.


----------



## Centerman (24. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> so hat eben jeder andere anforderungen an seine mitspieler. die mit den strengen anforderungen werden sich auch noch in den nächsten jahren drüber aufregen. das soll schlecht fürs herz sein. schraubt eure anforderungen runter und alle werden glücklicher ... es gibt kein rechtschreibgeflame mehr ... die server müssen nicht soviel ackern ... das spart strom ... die umwelt wird gerettet ... wir haben alle mehr geld, da weniger für umweltschutz ausgegeben werden muss ... kein neid mehr im volk ... die kriminalitätsrate sinkt ... die welt wird ein besserer ort ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso soll ich meine Anforderungen runterschrauben nur weil andere zu faul sind etwas richtig zu machen?

Und der Rest von wegen Strom sparen usw. ist eh Schwachsinn.


----------



## German Psycho (24. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich meine Anforderungen runterschrauben nur weil andere zu faul sind etwas richtig zu machen?
> 
> Und der Rest von wegen Strom sparen usw. ist eh Schwachsinn.



du erkennst ironie nicht, auch wenn sie dich anspringt, oder?


----------



## Ulather (24. September 2008)

Rechtschreibung und besonders die Grammatik ist zumeist ein Fremdwort. Teilsweise schalte ich sogar die beiden Primärkanäle der Hauptstadt ab, weil es einfach unerträglich ist was einige dort wagen zu schreiben. Kleines Beispiel: [Name] Soche Jemaden Der Mich Kloosta Ziht. Uahrrrrrgggghh  Ich hätte bald einen Blutrausch bekommen. Das kann doch nur mit Absicht so geschrieben worden sein. Wer zum Henker hat einart mieses Deutsch, sodass man ihn vom Schreibtisch entlässt um WoW zu spielen.

Aber das wirklich schlimme ist, dass viele Leute auch anfangen genauso zu reden.... schnief.

Naja. Dagegen etwas zu tun wird wohl sehr hart...


----------



## Laeknishendr (24. September 2008)

reckelssoo schrieb:


> ohhh mein gott, was ist das denn für ein spiesser treffen hier?
> 
> wayne???
> 
> ...



Spiesser? Danke für das Lob - ich bin froh konservativ zu sein.
Und wir tun was dagegen! Wir diskutieren, wir sprechen an was uns stört, einige Versuchen sogar konstrukltive Kritik zu üben und vielleich doch mal den einen oder anderen zu motiveren es doch mal mit der Rechtschreibung zu probieren.

Es ist das Recht einer jeden Diskussion die freie Meinung zu äußern.
Und ich bin sehr verwundert wie zivilisiert, zumindest zum größten Teil, diese Diskussion geführt wird.
Einzelne Störer gibt es selbstverständlich immer.

Warum sollte man jedoch alles und jeden tollerieren nur weil er nett ist? Der Mensch sucht nach Gegenpolen mit denen er sich austauschen kann um den eigenen Horizon zu erweitern. Was für eine Basis, welche für eine Diskussion Voraussetzung ist, sollte ein "dummer" und ein "intelligenter" Mensch haben wenn Ihnen untereinander das Verständnis fehlt für das Gegenüber - und hier beziehe ich mich nur auf den Inhalt ohne die eine oder andere Partei erheben zu wollen.

Zu Deinem Wort "hauste" kann ich leider nichts sagen, da es mir gänzlich unbekannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also zum Gruße!


----------



## Hubautz (24. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Zu Deinem Wort "hauste" kann ich leider nichts sagen, da es mir gänzlich unbekannt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



„hauste“ – mögliche Bedeutungen:


*Hauste* („haust du“) jetzt endlich ab? 

*Hauste* (ebenfalls „haust du“) auch gerne mal zum Spaß anderen in die Fresse?

am ehesten jedoch

Ich *hauste *mehrere Jahre in einem Erdloch und bin daher nicht in der Lage mich zu artikulieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nein im Ernst: wie bereits mehrfach angesprochen geht es nicht um Leute, die ein paar Tippfehler machen, nicht mal um die, die nicht richtig schreiben können.
Denen wirft ja niemand was vor.


----------



## Urmel5375 (24. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,

auch ich kann mich den Vorgängern nur anschließen. Ich bin erst neu hier und hatte schon Probleme die normalen Begriffe einzusortieren. Als Magier werde ich zwischendurch doch sehr seltsam angesprochen, wie z.b. "Mach ma Port". Mir juckt es in dem Moment echt in den Fingern das passende zurück zu schreiben. Bin auch kein Meister in der Rechtschreibung, aber man könnte sich doch schon Mühe geben, damit die anderen wenigstens verstehen was man meint. Am besten war die Äußerung von gestern, als ich eine Quest nicht gefunden habe und einen Spieler angeflüstert habe um ihn um Hilfe zu bitten. "Ei du Hirni, wa labbberst du mich an. Mach dich ab du Spacko". Jedesmal aufs neue aufbauend! LG


----------



## theduke666 (24. September 2008)

Inghinn schrieb:


> ... und so hat man mal wieder etwas, worüber man sich aufregen kann und andere Menschen als Idioten abstempeln darf -.-
> 
> DAS finde ich schlimm - weniger die Rechtschreibfehler....


Bei deiner Sig, soviel Ignoranz...
...passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Maxehaxe (24. September 2008)

Wird sich hier gerade darüber ausgelassen, dass Kinder im Alter von 10-15 Jahren die Rechtschreibung nicht perfekt beherrschen?
Wie gut wart ihr denn in dem Alter?
Ich beispielsweise mag diese Rechtschreibnazis nicht, die in Foren nichts besseres zu tun haben, als völlig offtopic lediglich "Deine Rechtschreibung ist aber nicht so toll" zu posten und sonst nichts zum Thema beitragen.
Sobald man merkt das einen Jugendsprache nervt, weiss man dass man endlich ein alter Knacker ist. (Mich nervt Jugendsprache übrigens extrem lol)
Ganz abgesehen davon das mal fasttype im chat und Forenrechtschreibfehler nicht in einen Topf werfen sollte.
Da sind wir bei meinem nächsten "den kick ich aus der Gruppe" Kandidaten. Die "im Chat auf gross und klein Schreibung Kommasetzer" Trottel. Warum? Man fragt sie etwas und die Antwort dauert 5 Minuten.
Gerne lässt sich aus der Rechtschreibung lesen ob jemand Legastheniker ist oder aber wie sehr die Eltern in der Schulzeit hinterher waren das Kind zu den Hausaufgaben zu bekommen.
Wozu stört man sich an der Rechtschreibung anderer? Hat man früher soviel Ärger bekommen, wenn man etwas falsch geschrieben hat, dass einen ein rechtschreibfehler so stark stört, dass man nicht damit umgehen kann?
Z.B. kein Taschengeld bei einer 4 im Diktat und solche Dinger. So züchtet man sich dann die kleinen Foren-kontrollöre "Deine Rechtschreibung lässt zu wünschen übrig".


----------



## KArzzor (24. September 2008)

Mir machen Rechtschreibfehler eigentlich sehr wenig aus, kann es immernoch sehr gut lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heksmafiks (24. September 2008)

Prinzipiell habt ihr Recht, was die katastrophale Rechtschreibung in den verschiedenen Chat-Kanälen angeht. Wenn ich einen extremen Satz lese, denke ich mir auch oft: mein Gott, das tut weh, ziehe meine Augenbrauen hoch und lobe im Stillen meine Kinder, die auch WoW spielen, aber über eine sehr gute Kenntnis der deutschen Rechtschreibung verfügen. Aber ich finde, ihr dürft dabei eines nicht vergessen:
sucht nicht zwingend die Schuld bei den Kindern, die die Rechtschreibung nicht beherrschen; auch nicht bei der Schulleitung, denn die ist erzieherisch nicht als Exekutive in die Verantwortung zu nehmen. Werft lieber einen Blick auf die Eltern vieler Betroffener, und die gehören wahrscheinlich schon eher zur Generation der Leute, die sich in diesem Beitrag über das Hauptthema aufregen: arbeitslos, Hartz-IV-Empfänger, den halben Tag sinnlos betrunken auf dem Sofa "abhängend", und bar jeden Interesses für ihre Kinder. Sucht die Schuld auch bei den Politikern, die von Einwanderern nicht verlangen, zumindest ausreichende Sprachkenntnisse dieses Landes zu beherrschen und dieses Fazit an ihre Kinder weitergeben und die dann in gemischten Schulklassen mit Sätzen wie: ey Alda, isch mach disch Messa, aufwarten. Und dann noch in den meisten Fällen ein solches dabei haben. Aber wie immer ist die Politik hier ein heißes Pflaster und ja auch nicht Grundthema. Nur ausklammern darf man sie hier meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Was den anderen Anteil der Jugendlichen angeht, die hier angeprangert werden (sicher ist es bei einigen Menschen krankheitsbedingt, keine Frage), so kann man eben (entschuldigt die absichtlich harte Aussage) Kuhscheiße eben doch nicht polieren. Dieser Ausspruch stammt noch von meiner Oma, Gott hab sie selig, und sollte euch zeigen, dass man eben nicht alles auf den Generationenunterschied schieben sollte. Es kann nicht jeder Einstein sein. So nehmt hin, was ihr nicht zu ändern vermögt und übt euch ein wenig in Toleranz. Mir gefällt vielleicht die Tatsache auch nicht, dass ihr mit Erstellung dieses Threads mit ausgestrecktem Finger auf Menschen zeigt, die nicht in euer Weltbild passen, doch es würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, euch deswegen zu kritisieren. Leben und leben lassen.

Grüße


----------



## Flooza (24. September 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> „hauste“ – mögliche Bedeutungen:
> 
> 
> *Hauste* („haust du“) jetzt endlich ab?
> ...



"hauste" kommt von: "haust du rein", eine Verabschiedungsgestik wodurch mit einem Kräftigen Aufeinanderhauen der rechten Hand des einen auf die rechte Hand des gegenüber erfolgt. Eine Verabschiedungsart vieler Jugendlichen.


----------



## Laeknishendr (24. September 2008)

Heksmafiks schrieb:


> Prinzipiell habt ihr Recht, was die katastrophale Rechtschreibung in den verschiedenen Chat-Kanälen angeht. Wenn ich einen extremen Satz lese, denke ich mir auch oft: mein Gott, das tut weh, ziehe meine Augenbrauen hoch und lobe im Stillen meine Kinder, die auch WoW spielen, aber über eine sehr gute Kenntnis der deutschen Rechtschreibung verfügen. Aber ich finde, ihr dürft dabei eines nicht vergessen:
> sucht nicht zwingend die Schuld bei den Kindern, die die Rechtschreibung nicht beherrschen; auch nicht bei der Schulleitung, denn die ist erzieherisch nicht als Exekutive in die Verantwortung zu nehmen. Werft lieber einen Blick auf die Eltern vieler Betroffener, und die gehören wahrscheinlich schon eher zur Generation der Leute, die sich in diesem Beitrag über das Hauptthema aufregen: arbeitslos, Hartz-IV-Empfänger, den halben Tag sinnlos betrunken auf dem Sofa "abhängend", und bar jeden Interesses für ihre Kinder. Sucht die Schuld auch bei den Politikern, die von Einwanderern nicht verlangen, zumindest ausreichende Sprachkenntnisse dieses Landes zu beherrschen und dieses Fazit an ihre Kinder weitergeben und die dann in gemischten Schulklassen mit Sätzen wie: ey Alda, isch mach disch Messa, aufwarten. Und dann noch in den meisten Fällen ein solches dabei haben. Aber wie immer ist die Politik hier ein heißes Pflaster und ja auch nicht Grundthema. Nur ausklammern darf man sie hier meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Was den anderen Anteil der Jugendlichen angeht, die hier angeprangert werden (sicher ist es bei einigen Menschen krankheitsbedingt, keine Frage), so kann man eben (entschuldigt die absichtlich harte Aussage) Kuhscheiße eben doch nicht polieren. Dieser Ausspruch stammt noch von meiner Oma, Gott hab sie selig, und sollte euch zeigen, dass man eben nicht alles auf den Generationenunterschied schieben sollte. Es kann nicht jeder Einstein sein. So nehmt hin, was ihr nicht zu ändern vermögt und übt euch ein wenig in Toleranz. Mir gefällt vielleicht die Tatsache auch nicht, dass ihr mit Erstellung dieses Threads mit ausgestrecktem Finger auf Menschen zeigt, die nicht in euer Weltbild passen, doch es würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, euch deswegen zu kritisieren. Leben und leben lassen.
> 
> Grüße



Das tut doch keiner!
Die Diskussion geht eher in die Richtung derer die noch stolz auf die schlechte Rechtschreibung sind.
Sicherlich gibt es zu viele Faktoren zu diesem Thema als daß man da sicher laienhaft auf und ausarbeiten könnte.
Wer sich Mühe gibt, wird auch belohnt - und zwar von sich selbst!


----------



## Dalmus (24. September 2008)

Heksmafiks schrieb:


> Sucht die Schuld auch bei den Politikern, die von Einwanderern nicht verlangen, zumindest ausreichende Sprachkenntnisse dieses Landes zu beherrschen und dieses Fazit an ihre Kinder weitergeben und die dann in gemischten Schulklassen mit Sätzen wie: ey Alda, isch mach disch Messa, aufwarten. Und dann noch in den meisten Fällen ein solches dabei haben. Aber wie immer ist die Politik hier ein heißes Pflaster und ja auch nicht Grundthema.


Mir juckt's gerade gehörig in den Fingern.
Ich hoffe wir müssen jetzt nicht ernsthaft anfangen uns über Ausländerpolitik zu unterhalten...


----------



## German Psycho (24. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mir juckt's gerade gehörig in den Fingern.
> Ich hoffe wir müssen jetzt nicht ernsthaft anfangen uns über Ausländerpolitik zu unterhalten...



jetzt wirds lustig ...


----------



## Obilix (24. September 2008)

hehehe, um den Sinn dieses Themas hier nochmals aufzuwärmen bevor es in die Politik geht:

Hier ein 1A++ Beispiel, warum ich auch finde dass man ruhig ein wenig darauf aufmerksam machen kann/soll dass das was hier  und ingame oft schriftlich zu Tage kommt sehr sehr bescheiden und lächerlich - und AUF KEINEN Fall cool, lässig oder imba is:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64049

is mir grad untergekommen, und Bauchmuskeln spannen immer noch^^

So long, der Obi der sich auch ab und an mal ein paar Fehler leistet weil er nicht perfekt ist, aber es wenigstens versucht.


----------



## Laeknishendr (24. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mir juckt's gerade gehörig in den Fingern.
> Ich hoffe wir müssen jetzt nicht ernsthaft anfangen uns über Ausländerpolitik zu unterhalten...



Auch wenn es ganz und gar angemessen wäre - und einer der wichtigen Faktoren ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber lassenwir dieses Thema vorerst.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. September 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> "hauste" kommt von: "haust du rein", eine Verabschiedungsgestik wodurch mit einem Kräftigen Aufeinanderhauen der rechten Hand des einen auf die rechte Hand des gegenüber erfolgt. Eine Verabschiedungsart vieler Jugendlichen.



jup...in hessen sehr gebräuchlich


----------



## Heksmafiks (24. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mir juckt's gerade gehörig in den Fingern.
> Ich hoffe wir müssen jetzt nicht ernsthaft anfangen uns über Ausländerpolitik zu unterhalten...



"Hoffnung ist der krankhafte Glaube an den Eintritt des Unmöglichen."  
Henry Louis Mencken 


..aber keine Sorge. Nichts läge mir persönlich ferner, als mich mit euch über die Ausländerpolitik zu unterhalten.


----------



## Humfred (24. September 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich habe definitiv Angst davor, wie meine Kinder einst reden werden... *seufz*
> 
> Am meisten stellen sich mit immer die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich Wörter/Sätze lese wie:
> 
> ...



Oh nein, hau mir bloß mit Prist ab! 
Aber kriger wird oder auch wari oder wary geschrieben :-)

- Hum


----------



## Zachariaz (24. September 2008)

Gestern hatte ich zufällig meinen Paladin gelevelt. Da mir die Quests zu eintönig sind, wollte ich mal wieder mit einer Gruppe unterwegs sein.

Ort: Managruft normal..

Wir hatten einen tollen Mitspieler:

Ich so: Wasser bitte, denn ich brauche meistens Mana nach den Gruppen-kills.
Er so: Bohr man ey, Mage ist da um nicht Wasser zu machen sondern Damage.

Weiter im Programm...Alles noch harmlos...

Er so: Ich muß noch lehrenen beim Schmid.
Ich so: Was musst du?
Er so: skillen :-)

Bis mir aufgefalen ist, dass er lernen meint...Vom Schmied mal ganz abgesehen!

Er hatte noch tausend andere Begriffe verwendet, die konnte ich mir nicht mehr merken.
Am lustigsten waren dann solche Aussagen wie: Was droppt der Boss fürn game?

LOL...ich so: Pokemon oder Super Mario...Er meinte natürlich ITEM :-)

Aber schön ist das leider nicht mehr...geb ich zu!


----------



## phexus (24. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> ....es mir vollkommen Unerklärlich wie die solche Fehler in ihre Texte einbauen!....- Hum



Dann pass auf, dass du es nicht noch in meine Signatur schaffst.


----------



## Humfred (24. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Dann pass auf, dass du es nicht noch in meine Signatur schaffst.



Was soll den dadran bitte falsch sein?


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Was soll den dadran bitte Falsch sein?




Kommata ins Koma..................^^


----------



## phexus (24. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Was soll den dadran bitte Falsch sein?



Du schaffst es Jung, bissl Mühe noch, komm.


----------



## Humfred (24. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Du schaffst es Jung, bissl Mühe noch, komm.



Nein.


----------



## Hagriel (24. September 2008)

Grimbartor schrieb:


> Bin auch erst 14, aber Ich achte so gut Ich kann richtig zu schreiben. ;]


(Ich) bin auch erst 14, aber ich achte so gut ich kann darauf richtig zu schreiben.

*seuftz*
Also irgendwie glaube ich dir nicht...


----------



## Heksmafiks (24. September 2008)

@Hagriel

ich schenke dir hiermit noch ein "werde" für deine letzte Belehrung

*heftigdenKopfschüttelt*

Text vor Edit:
ZITAT(Grimbartor @ 23.09.2008, 21:12) 
Bin auch erst 14, aber Ich achte so gut Ich kann richtig zu schreiben. ;]

(Ich) bin auch erst 14, aber ich achte so gut ich kann darauf richtig zu schreiben.

ZITAT(Grimbartor @ 23.09.2008, 21:12) 
So Guten Abend und Gute Nacht werde nun Fernsehr gucken.

So, guten Abend und gute Nacht, ich nun fernsehen/Fernseh gucken

*seuftz*
Also irgendwie glaube ich dir nicht...




Und wieder sei bestätigt, dass ihr doch besser erst einmal vor eurer eigenen Tür kehren solltet. Dort liegt mehr als genug Schmutz.


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

Dasbringtmichaufeineideemannschreibteinfachalleszusammenundmusssomitnichtmehrauf
großundkleinschreibungachtenundauchkeinezeichenmehrsetzenbisaufdenpunktzumschluß.
Wolltemalfragenwiedassoankommtoderobmandasnochbessermachenkann..................
....^^


----------



## Humfred (24. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dasbringtmichaufeineideemannschreibteinfachalleszusammenundmusssomitnichtmehrauf
> großundkleinschreibungachtenundauchkeinezeichenmehrsetzenbisaufdenpunktzumschluß
> .
> Wolltemalfragenwiedassoankommtoderobmandasnochbessermachenkann..................
> ....^^



dAsGeHtNOCHvielVIELbesserindemdueinfachGANNZZZvielllerechtrebfehlerinbaunstweild
annwIrDdasjanochvielUNÜBERsichtLICHER.
WeIßtDUwasichMEiNe?


----------



## Centerman (24. September 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> (Ich) bin auch erst 14, aber ich achte so gut ich kann darauf richtig zu schreiben.
> 
> *seuftz*
> Also irgendwie glaube ich dir nicht...



So, und hier haben wir eines der Beispiele dafür, wie sich die Leute die mich verstehen können, untereinander doch noch unterscheiden.

Wenn ich einen Satz wie den obigen Lese "Bin auch erst 14.....", dann werde ich einen Teufel tun und mich beschweren oder den Spieler auf seine Schwäche hinweisen. Diesen Satz kann man nämlich lesen ohne dass es einem den Magen umdreht und man sieht wirklich, dass derjenige bemüht ist. Wie gesagt, kleine Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler sind kein Thema, solange man noch ohne Probleme den Sinn auf Anhieb verstehen kann und die Faulheit des Schreibers nicht schon aus dem Satz trieft.

Das Ganze hat auch was mit Respekt meinen Mitmenschen gegenüber zu tun. Dieser ist nämlich dann nicht vorhanden, wenn es mir scheißegal ob ein anderer Probleme mit meinen Sätzen hat oder nicht.


----------



## Jay316 (24. September 2008)

Langsam mache ich mir mehr Gedanken um das Niveau einiger WOW Spieler anstatt um ihre Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Vivalamuerte (24. September 2008)

Was ich jetzt von mir gebe, soll nicht rassistisch klingen ABER! wenn jemand sich in einem DEUTSCHSPRACHIGEN Forum anmeldet oder in einem Deutschen Chat kommuniziert bzw in einem deutschen TS redet.... kann ich von ihm auch verlangen, dass er wenigstens ansatzweise meine Sprache spricht bzw es versucht!!

ich finde den deutschen Jugendslang respektlos und misbillige Leute deren  IQ nicht soweit reicht, erst zu überlegen und dann zu schreiben...


----------



## Jay316 (24. September 2008)

Who who who, lehn Dich bitte nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster. Es ist etwas anderes Probleme mit der Grammatik zu haben als irgendeinen Slang zu reden / schreiben. Ich bin zwar auch Ausländer, aber ich muss Dir nicht erzählen, das die deutsche Sprache mit eine der schwersten ist. Ausserdem vergiss bitte nicht das hinter jedem Post ein Mensch sitzt. Es kann auch sein das er / sie einfach nur eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat. Mach bitte so etwas nicht von IQ abhängig.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2008)

Neandertaler: &#8222;Uga&#8220;
Neandertalerin: &#8222;Uga buba&#8220;

Damit fing alles an. Die obige Konversation hatte den Vorteil, dass man sich nicht um die Rechtschreibung kümmern musste da keiner schreiben konnte.

Da die Neandertaler aber nur die Worte Uga, buba, aga und gurk kannten, kam es ständig zu Missverständnissen und sie starben aus.

Die Nachfolger (also wir) hatten dann schon ein par mehr Worte parat. Missverständnisse gab es immer noch aber die führten eher zu Kriegen als gleich zum kompletten Aussterben.

Irgendwann kam man auf die Idee, das ganze Gesabbel aufzuschreiben, das half zum einen Leuten mit einem schlechten Gedächtnis, zum anderen konnte man was Schlaues sagen, das dann aufschreiben und jemanden zuschicken der ganz woanders wohnt, ohne selber hinfahren zu müssen. Außerdem konnte man besonders schlaue Sachen lange aufheben um Schulkinder damit zu ärgern!

Wichtig dabei war aber, dass man sich einigte wie etwas geschrieben wird, den ansonsten drohten wieder Missverständnisse und somit Kriege oder gar das Aussterben.

Also hat man sich Mühe gegeben, besonders Herr und Frau Duden, denn die haben den kleinen Konrad gezeugt und der hat dann dokumentiert wie alles geschrieben werden soll.
Auf diese Art und Weise war sichergestellt. das klein Hain in Leer (Ostfriesland) etwas schreibt und der Franzl in Oberammergau (Bayern) auch versteht was gemeint ist.
Um zu gewährleisten, dass man nicht bei jedem Wort erst im Duden nachgucken muss wies denn nun richtig ist, hat man die Schule erfunden, wo einem die wichtigsten Sachen aus dem Duden beigebracht werden sollen.

Für mich macht das Sinn, aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur super spießig &#61514; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (24. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dasbringtmichaufeineideemannschreibteinfachalleszusammenundmusssomitnichtmehrauf
> großundkleinschreibungachtenundauchkeinezeichenmehrsetzenbisaufdenpunktzumschluß
> .
> Wolltemalfragenwiedassoankommtoderobmandasnochbessermachenkann..................
> ....^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber mich wunderts, dass ich da lesen kann ohne Probleme....das mach mir bisschen Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (24. September 2008)

> Mit meiner Heildruidin erleb ich öfters mal solche Dialoge:
> xx: heal?
> ich: reagiere nicht
> nach 1 Min - xx: Biste heal??????
> ...


Hast du Hallo gesagt? Hast du auf Satzzeichen geachtet? Hast du auf Gross -und Kleinschreibung geachtet?
Erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen...


----------



## Elito (24. September 2008)

Also ich bin zwar erst 17 Jahre alt, aber trotzdem kann ich richtig und vor allem klar schreiben.
Was den Jugendjargon angeht, sind Wörter wie "aba", "Hamma" usw. nicht tragisch, viel schlimmer ist die "andere" Chatsprache.

Man nehme:
-viele Großbuchstaben
-viele Kleinbuchstaben
-viele Sonderzeichen

und: Voila:

HéY ScHáTzÜü LiEp DîcH sÔÚ.

Und so weiter. DAS finde ich viel erschreckender.


----------



## Karius (24. September 2008)

1/3 

Nachdem ich erstaunlich viele Fullquotes auf meinen so eloquenten Beitrag erhalten habe möchte ich mich bei denen, die ich an der Nase herumführen konnte entschuldigen, es sollte sowohl der Sache, als auch der allgemeinen Erheiterung dienen. 

Mir ist klar das sowohl die nicht genügend fehlerhafte Punktuation als auch kleine inhaltliche Fehler die Glaubwürdigkeit nicht bis ins letzte stützen konnten. 
Was nicht angeführt wurde war die Signatur die wohl dem zweifelnden Auge schnelle Sicherheit verschaffen konnte. 




jeya schrieb:


> Ich bete zu Bob und allen Gamemastern: Lass das ein Ironiebeitrag gewesen sein!



Du kannst beruhigt sein, ja das war es.



derwaynez schrieb:


> ICh bete mit



Es hat geholfen. Ich kann schreiben. Ein Wunder ist geschehen! 


ZITAT(Karius @ 23.09.2008, 18:56) 
und vielleich müssts ihr auch mal sehen das ned jeder so schrieben kann dann muss mann halt mal auch bissi rücksicht ahben weil da gehts doch ehct um des was die sagen wolln.


Healguard schrieb:


> Ein bisschen krass ausgedrückt aber im Großen und Ganzen meine Meinung


Das ist auch eines der ganz wenigen akzeptablen Gegenargumente die vorgebracht werden. Allerdings verkommt das eher zu pauschaler Generalausrede für die eigene Unfähigkeit oder den eigenen Unwillen.



kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Glanzbeispiel für die Intelligenz einiger Forenuser... noch keine Haare am Sack aber richtig einen auf coole Socke machen...



Das mit den Haaren möchte ich galant übergehen und vielmehr fragen ob diese Haltung das Problem löst? Nicht jeder der schlechte Noten in der Schule hat ist Legastheniker oder unintelligent. Eher ungebildet oder faul. 




> Gotcha !
> Krieg ich jetzt auch ein Duplo?



Das Angebot hatte ich gemacht.  Aber Dalmus war so nett Dir auch eines zu sponsern ^^


[QUOTE post='1004880' date='23.09.2008, 19:05']Made my Day!  

Ich habe auch schon des öfteren Beiträge versucht zu lesen und selbst nach mehrmaligen Entzifferungsversuchen aufgegeben, ist bei vielen einfach sinnlos da einen Sinn zu erkennen. Ob nun jemand Groß-und Kleinschreibung beachtet, finde ich ziemlich irrelevant, aber auf ein paar Satzzeichen lege ich schon Wert. Ingame im Chat schreibe ich eh alles klein.

Im Großen und Ganzen scheint sich das mit der Rechtschreibung aber eher zu verschlimmern, mal sehen wie das in 10 Jahren aussieht[/QUOTE]

Das geht mir auch so. Im Chat benutze ich auch viele Abkürzungen oder Chatwowish aber in Foren stört es mich trotzdem. Grade Satzzeichen und Absätze sind in meinen Augen ein absolutes Muss für mich.




Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das ich die Ironie verstanden habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaja... ^^ Irgendwann sperrte sich da einfach irgendwas in mir. Die Punkte mussten einfach rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem habe ich wohl unterbewusst Satzkonstruktionen vermieden die übermäßigen Gebrauch von Satzzeichen gefordert hätten. 


Fortsetzung aus organisatorischen Gründen im nächsten Post.


----------



## Healguard (24. September 2008)

> HéY ScHáTzÜü LiEp DîcH sÔÚ.


Gut, das ist auch das EINZIGE also wirklich das EINZIGSTE wo ich mich auch oft drüber aufrege (das hat ja nichts mehr mit Faulheit oder sonstigem zu tun, eigentlich braucht man durch so eine Schreibweise viel länger zum schreiben als normal, was sie also völlig nutzlos macht).


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Neandertaler: „Uga“
> Neandertalerin: „Uga buba“
> 
> Damit fing alles an. Die obige Konversation hatte den Vorteil, dass man sich nicht um die Rechtschreibung kümmern musste da keiner schreiben konnte.
> ...




Woher weißt DU denn, dass uga,buba,aga und gurk die ersten Worte waren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Haben wir einen Zeitreisenden unter uns?
Wie waren die so..........................?^^


----------



## Karius (24. September 2008)

2/3 



anzac000 schrieb:


> Wirklich schöner Beitrag, leider werden viele hier die Ironie überhaupt nicht bemerken. Allerdings insgesamt noch zu gut zu entziffern. Ich empfehle, jeden Doppelkonsonanten durch einen einfachen zu ersetzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beim nächsten Mal, so es denn eines geben wird. ^^




Edelstoff schrieb:


> ... bin im öffentlichen Dienst und
> 
> p.s.: nicht glauben - selber denken!!!



Wenn es noch Zeichen für Hoffnung gibt, was würde ein leuchtenderes Beispiel abgeben können als das!
Kampf allen Vorurteilen! 
Bin ich der einzige der hier beim lesen hängen geblieben ist?
(Den von Dir beschriebenen Sachverhalt glaube ich übrigens sofort, habe ich selbst schon einige dieser wertvollen Dokumente lesen dürfen. Manchmal werden diese öffentlich  )




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Anspielung auf die Katze hat dich verraten!!
> Würde ein Vollgimp nicht machen



Das war mir bewusst setzt es doch voraus das ich den vorherigen Text gelesen habe, was allein der Masse geschuldet, mit einer Lese- und Schreibschwäche eher nicht der Fall gewesen wäre. Ausserdem impliziert dass ja, wie du schon festgestellt hast, dass ich diese Information aus dem Inhalt filtern konnte. 
Naja ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen.




S.A. schrieb:


> Interessante Beiträge xD



Allerdings. Der Thread (es ist weder Threat, das was ihr zu oft habt, noch Fred, denn der wohnt nebenan.) ist alles, was man ausser einem guten Glas Wein an einem verregneten Dienstag braucht. ^^




Melih schrieb:


> Trotzdem sinkt das Niveau hier gewaltig.



Zum Ende hin sackte es von Schröders Katze doch erheblich in ungeahnte Tiefen. Eigentlich schade, habe ich mich doch streckenweise herrlich amüsiert. 




Noxiel schrieb:


> Einige haben es sicher gemerkt, der Thread ist um ein paar Seiten kleiner geworden. Ich habe den Hammer kreisen lassen und rigoros alles gelöscht, was ich in der letzten Stunde als Spam gefunden habe.



Das war mir gar nicht aufgefallen, konnte ich doch den Thread nicht in Echtzeit verfolgen. Dann habe ich meinen letzten Post wohl tatsächlich noch mit zuvielen Inhalten gefüllt um authentisch zu sein ^^




Erriel schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Beitragschreibern wie dir hab ich alle 2 Tage Kopfschmerzen.


Mea culpa maxima xD


Fortsetzung folgt aus organisatorischen Gründen im nächsten Post.


----------



## Karius (24. September 2008)

3/3 



Tikume schrieb:


> Ich mag aber nicht glauben dass 50% der Wow Spieler darunter (Legasthenie) leiden.



Zurecht würde ich behaupten ^^
Die ganze neue Schule der Schülerkrankheiten umfasst viel mehr ADS, ADHS, die angesprochene LRS, Dyskalkulie und wohl noch einige andere. Selbst diese zusammengenommen ergeben nicht die vermeindlichen 50% die angeblich in Wow anzufinden sind. Das ist zumindest mein Glaube. 

Allerdings kennen wir ja spätestens seit Harald Schmidt das Unterschichtenfernsehen. Das sich in Wow verstärkt sozial schwache Menschen aufhalten ist kein grosses Geheimniss. So kann es tatsächlich sein, dass man hier eine leichte Häufung feststellen könnte so man dies Untersuchen würde. 

Die einsamen Akademiker die irgendwo, jobgeschuldet, temporär ihr Dasein fristen, sollten auf der anderen Seite das Niveau doch wieder heben. 




Jay316 schrieb:


> Langsam mache ich mir mehr Gedanken um das Niveau einiger WOW Spieler anstatt um ihre Rechtschreibung.



Das ist ein wirklich guter Punkt. An sich eine verdiente Vorlage für einen entsprechenden Thread, analog zu diesem. Warum lassen sich Menschen im Schutz der Anonymität so gehen. Eine Studie zur Verrohung durch den Grenzenabbau im Netz. ^^

Warte noch 3-5 Jahre und es wird Massenhaft Diplom/Masterarbeiten zu diesem und ähnlichen Themen geben. Das ist grade richtig im Kommen. Entstanden ist das schon vor einer Weile durch die "Killerspieldiskussion" aber mit der immer weiteren Verbeitung von Spielen, auch WoW, interessiert sich auch eine immer breitere Masse der Akademiker dafür. 

Mein Gefühl ist, MMO(RPG)s werden nicht so schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden.



Was sich nun doch eindeutig von beiden Seiten festhalten lässt und hier anschaulich aufgezeigt wurde ist, dass es sehr wohl viele Menschen in WoW gibt die ein Mindestsprach/-schriftniveau wünschen. 

Scheint es im Chat noch weitestgehend toleriert, ist es in Foren nur ungern gesehen.

Alle Leetspeaker und solche die ihre diversen Sprachdefizite für solche halten mögen, können also mitnehmen das sie nicht die Mehrheit sind und diese auch keinen Wert darauf legt das Sprache zu dem verkommt was entsteht wenn man mit der Stirn über die Tastatur rollt. Es verhindert Kommunikation in Foren weil es das Lesen erschwert. Des is gar net leet oida, des is ganz low. Allet klar xD

Alle anderen sollten mitnehmen, dass sie bei weitem nicht allein sind und es, trotz mangelndem Feedbacks und eventueller Flames, immer auch eine breite Masse an stillen aber dankbaren Lesern von zeitgemäßem, aber ansprechendem, Deutsch gibt. 


So möchte ich jetzt von meiner Seite das Thema abrunden. 


Du kannst Deutsch? Tau dich! Du bist nicht allein. 


Gruss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Lol. Das Verhältnis aus Smilies und Sätzen erscheint mir nicht unausgewogen. Ihr habt wohl irgendwie gar nicht mit mehr als 3 Flames pro Post gerechnet. ^^

FOLGENDE® FEHLER WURDEN GEFUNDEN
Deine Nachricht enthält mehr Smilies als dieses Forum erlaubt. Bitte verringere die Anzahl der Smilies die du in deiner Nachricht verwendet hast


Zweiter Versuch: Oh lol. Ob ich hier Zensur kreischen sollte. hihi (Das ist kein Smilie)

FOLGENDE® FEHLER WURDEN GEFUNDEN
Du hast mehr als die erlaubte Anzahl von Zitatblöcken benutzt


Einige Versuche später:
So anders ging es wohl nicht. Wie oft darf ich denn pro Post quoten? 
Beim nächsten Mal muss ich die Zitate einfach in Schriftform copy&pasten. Schade wo ich mir extra die ganze Arbeit gemacht habe. Naja man lernt nie aus.


----------



## abszu (24. September 2008)

@Karius: Dafür lässt du Kommasetzung gleich ganz bleiben, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Healguard schrieb:


> Gut, das ist auch das EINZIGE also wirklich das EINZIGSTE wo ich mich auch oft drüber aufrege (das hat ja nichts mehr mit Faulheit oder sonstigem zu tun, eigentlich braucht man durch so eine Schreibweise viel länger zum schreiben als normal, was sie also völlig nutzlos macht).



Was ist "das Einzigste"? Einziger als einzig? Diese Aussage ist so sinnvoll wie "die grössere Hälfte".... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

/Vote für Umbennenung des Threads in:

Komm sei ein Hans und mach mit......................^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Woher weißt DU denn, dass uga,buba,aga und gurk die ersten Worte waren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man hat einen versteinerten I-Pod aus der Zeit gefunden, den die Neandertaler in Ermangelung von Papier zum aufzeichnen benutzt haben, und da waren eben nur diese Worte drauf. Der Rückschluß daraus ist natürlich etwas spekulativ, gilt aber als gesichert.


----------



## Healguard (24. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> @Karius: Dafür lässt du Kommasetzung gleich ganz bleiben, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du weisst was ich damit sagen will also lenk nicht ab.
Ich bin nicht perfekt, niemand ist perfekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Und hier wo ich wohne sagt man halt das Einzigste)


----------



## Hagriel (24. September 2008)

Heksmafiks schrieb:


> @Hagriel
> 
> ich schenke dir hiermit noch ein "werde" für deine letzte Belehrung
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hmm jaa... *kleinlaut*
hast ja recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das "werde" hatte ich nacheditiert um dann festzustellen, was ich da für'n Bockmist hingepinnt habe.
Aus dem Grund hatte ich (noch bevor ich deine Antwort gelesen hatte) den zweiten Teil gelöscht... hätte ich mit dem ersten Teil besser auch getan.
Na, lass' ich ihn als schlechtes Beispiel stehen...
...und schäme mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scremo (24. September 2008)

moin..

tjaaa.. also ich achte eig. auch nicht so drauf und lebe frei nach dem motto: Wär rächtshraipfeller finded darv si behallten ^^

aber.. das mit dem Hamma aba alda wo das er durch A ersetzt wird kommt aus dem hiphop .. und ca 90% der leute die so reden und schreiben sind also ...das sind dan zb so leute wie diese U-bahn schläger oder eben diese leute die man auf der straße antrifft sich obercool fühlen und alles kaputt machen ... einfach nicht beachten sowas .. das sind auch genau die die mich später flamen werden, bzw die alles flamen werden und immer zu allem noob boon l2p und opfer posten..

mein rat: ignorieren ^^ mehr kann man eh nicht machen da man sonst geflamet wird und das hat man nicht nötig ..

und jetzt kommt flamet mich los los ! ^^


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

Hagriel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na dann auf die stille Treppe mit dir!


----------



## leckaeis (24. September 2008)

Naja ich glaube das hier ist ungefähr vergleichbar wie das Problem mit der globalen Erderwärmung :

Alle finden's doof, aber keiner macht was dagegen.


----------



## Heksmafiks (24. September 2008)

ach, ich weiß noch nicht so recht, was ich von Karius halten soll...
aber jemand, der aus einem "gerade" ein grade macht und nicht berücksichtigt, dass "untersuchen" ein sogenannt umgangssprachliches Tu-Wort ist (und diese Tu-Wörter schreibt man klein, das weiß ich seit der 1. Klasse ) - den kann ich irgendwie in diesem Thread (Gruß an Fred) nicht ganz ernst nehmen. 
Grüße an Baktus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube das hier ist ungefähr vergleichbar wie das Problem mit der globalen Erderwärmung :
> 
> Alle finden's doof, aber keiner macht was dagegen.


Klar mach ich was gegen die Erderwärmung!!
ich lass den ganzen Tag meinen Kühlschrank offen!!

Wenn das alle tun würde würde es ruck-zuck kühler!!


----------



## phexus (24. September 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Mea culpa maxima xD




was auch immer das heissen mag oder du bezweckt hast, du scheinst dein Ziel erreicht zu haben oder zufrieden mit deinen Spielfiguren zu sein. Kannst du mir ne Zusammenfassung zukommen lassen? Ich bin zu faul mir soviel zu merken um den dahintersteckenden Gedankengang nachzuvollziehen, vielleicht wars ja wirklich witzig..


----------



## phexus (24. September 2008)

Scremo schrieb:


> moin..
> .................
> und jetzt kommt flamet mich los los ! ^^


nee dazu hast du zuwenig Charakter, ich mach das nur bei Leuten wo ich davon ausgehe, dass sich die Mühe lohnt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> was auch immer das heissen mag oder du bezweckt hast, du scheinst dein Ziel erreicht zu haben oder zufrieden mit deinen Spielfiguren zu sein. Kannst du mir ne Zusammenfassung zukommen lassen? Ich bin zu faul mir soviel zu merken um den dahintersteckenden Gedankengang nachzuvollziehen, vielleicht wars ja wirklich witzig..



Latein: sinngemäß: Ich bin schuld bzw. meine Schuld


----------



## Healguard (24. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Latein: sinngemäß: Ich bin schuld bzw. meine Schuld


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiMDB19Dyc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (24. September 2008)

Du bist nicht der einzige, den das stört. Aber ich finde gewisse Wörter deutlich schlimmer.. "Wayne, Alta" u.v.m - oder die "HAUPTSACHE-GROß-GESCHRIEBEN-Typen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich stören mich noch einige Sachen mehr, aber mittlerweile habe ich wirklich keine Lust mehr, die hier alle aufzuzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Laeknishendr (24. September 2008)

würde mal auf "thread schliessen" tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centerman (24. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> würde mal auf "thread schliessen" tippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde es gut, dass sich so viele Leute einer konstruktiven Diskussion stellen. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sogar positiv überrascht wieviele niveauvolle Antworten hier gegeben werden.
Hatte eigentlich mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet.

Nenn mir bitte einen trifftigen Grund aus dem dieser Thread geschlossen werden sollte.


----------



## Emoprinzzzess (24. September 2008)

hey wetten hier in dem thema versammeln sich alle die kp von moderneeem schreibt style haben xD
mir ist rechtschreibung eqal ich hab ne 3 in deutsch auf der real unds juckt mich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hauptsache ein netter freund und viel spass =)


baiiibaaaayyy


----------



## Himmels (24. September 2008)

es ist überal so nicht nur in wow


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (24. September 2008)

Also, auch ich gehöre der Jugend an, trotzdem schreibe ich zumindest in Foren halbwegs verständlich, bzw. ich versuche es. Ingame schreibe ich aber auch meistens klein und ohne Punkte, sondern trenne lieber mit Kommata, damit der Sinn nicht komplett flöten geht. Aber wenn man mit einer Gruppe z.B. in der Heroischen Botanika ist, und kein TS benutzt, dann schreibe ich lieber "ADD!" als "Achtung, da kommt ein weiteres Monster das gezogen wurde". Das tut aber wohl jeder Spieler...


----------



## Himmels (24. September 2008)

da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Shany1991 (24. September 2008)

hm, hi hans


----------



## Mavvy (24. September 2008)

ihc versthe dihc eigtnlichnihct wiel ya sons auhc ale hir normal schreinb...


Ne Spass beiseite, in WoW kann man zum Teil einige Sieler nich verstehen da ihre Rechtschreibung dermassen schlecht ist, dass man bald einen Dolmetscher für WoW - Deutsch braucht... Einige kleine Lappalien sind ja noch zu übersehen, wie wenn man z.B. aus Faulheit bei dem Wort "nicht" das "t" zum Schluss weglässt... Auch Abkürzungen finde ich noch in Ordnung aber bei manchen geht es auch damit schon zu weit!


----------



## Plakner (24. September 2008)

Solange mans lesen kann Naja solange ned alles caps is


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (24. September 2008)

Emoprinzzzess schrieb:


> hey wetten hier in dem thema versammeln sich alle die kp von moderneeem schreibt style haben xD
> mir ist rechtschreibung eqal ich hab ne 3 in deutsch auf der real unds juckt mich net
> 
> 
> ...


Omg. Lern du erstmal dass ein G kein Q ist..


----------



## Rinkon (24. September 2008)

Ja,es ist wirklich schlimm,vorallem in den Foren,was auch der Grund ist,warum ich hier immer seltener reinschaue.

War aber auch wirklich überrascht,dass auf der 1. Seite keine Flames zu sehen waren: Respekt!!

Gegen die generellen WoW-Abkürzungen hab ich nichts (Add, Pot,Hot usw.) ,aber keine Kommas zu setzen, miserable Groß-Kleinschreibung und grammatikalisch falsch geschriebene Worte, das ist echt ein Graus. In den allgemeinen Chat der jeweiligen Hauptstädte schau ich so oder so nicht rein, der Gildenchannel und Privatgespräche reichen mir. Da wird auch ein wenig gesitteter geschrieben, und man wird auch nicht gleich dumm von der Seite angemacht.


----------



## Astrad (24. September 2008)

Ich finde grad in Foren sollte man sich schon etwas Mühe geben. Vor allem wenn man ein Thema eröffnet und um etwas bittet, weil man grade ein Problem hat oder ähnliches. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wieso sich jemand nicht mal 10 Minuten hinsetzen kann um einen halbwegs verständlichen Post zu schreiben. Mit Abkürzungen hab ich nicht so die Probleme, solange nicht 90% des Textes damit vollgeballert sind. Ich schreibe auch oft Abkürzungen bzw. so wie ich spreche, trotzdem kann man es, so hoffe ich zumindest, lesen und verstehen.


Im Spiel ist das was ganz anderes. Im Gildenchat z.B. schreib ich meist einfach drauflos, alles klein und dann Vollspeed getippt. Und in Instanzen sowieso, weil da muss es meist schnell gehen


Bin zwar selbst kein Rechtschreibexperte, aber bei manchen Leuten ist das wirklich zu heftig.


----------



## jeya (27. September 2008)

Emoprinzzzess schrieb:


> hey wetten hier in dem thema versammeln sich alle die kp von moderneeem schreibt style haben xD
> mir ist rechtschreibung eqal ich hab ne 3 in deutsch auf der real unds juckt mich net
> 
> 
> ...




Was ist denn moderneeem schreibt style? Ist das die Variante IcH ScHrEiB sO dAS AllE AuGenKräpS kRiegEn???

Gan ehrlich, ziemlich idiotisch das ganze. Ich möchte einfach nicht 5 Minuten für einen Satz benötigen, nur weil ein 14-jähriges Mädchen (ich übersetz dir das mal: girrrrl) der Meinung ist, es sähe cool... nee tschuldigng stylish aus, so einen himmelschreienden Crap zu verfassen..... aber naja....


----------



## Kuschelorc (27. September 2008)

Schon mal daran gedacht das es in Deutschland auch Ausländer gibt?


----------



## Avorx (27. September 2008)

Kuschelorc schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das es in Deutschland auch Ausländer gibt?



Schonmal dran gedacht, dass genau die vielleicht mal Deutsch lesen und schreiben lernen SOLLTEN?^^


----------



## Hangatyr (27. September 2008)

Tja, ist doch normal, der Umgang mit der Rechtschreibung verhurt doch immer mehr. Das sind aber Zeichen der Zeit, fast alles wird ins deutsch-english verwurstelt. Abkürzungen und Neukreationen mittels l33t prägen das Bild in vielen Foren und oder Communitys.

Schade eigentlich, hier mal ein Zitat dazu:

_*Der Mensch ist das Wesen, das spricht. Sprache ist seine Fähigkeit. Sie birgt
und enthüllt seine Möglichkeiten. Stummheit ist ein Gebrechen. Der sprechen
kann und der Sprache hat, ist ein Mensch. Sprache ist menschlich. Die
Menschlichkeit des Menschen zeigt sich in seiner Sprache, in der Sprache 
schlechthin.*_
_Dolf Sternberger(1986)_


----------



## Jurok (27. September 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> ich sehe es so: 2 der nettesten leute aus meiner gilde können nicht richtig schreiben. das hat bei denen nichts mit hektik oder nicht wollen zu tun, sondern es geht einfach nicht. trozdem unterhalte (schreibe) ich mit denen beiden mehr, als mit vielen anderen. ich sehe den menschen dahinter und betrachte den rest als i-püpfelchen. solange man es lesen kann, ist doch noch alles gut. und wenn man sich auf deren schreibe eingestellt hat, fällt es fast nicht mehr auf.
> natürlich ist es schön, wenn jeder sich an rechtschreibregeln hält und auch mal einen punkt oder absatz macht. aber: konntet ihr meinen post jetzt wesentlich schlechter lesen bzw. verstehen, obwohl ich mich mit absicht gegen groß-/kleinschreibung entschieden habe?



Meine Meinung! Ich mags nicht das sich Leute so extrem über sowas aufregen... Klar gibt schon so Fälle wo man sagen kann lern Deutsch aber das würd ich nur sagen, wenn ich ein Wort 10 mal lesen müsste genauso wie den Satz damit man herausfindet was derjenige überhaupt meint. Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist egal finde ich. Leichtsinnsfehler passieren jedem mal und zu den "Abkürzungen" das kommt alles vom Chatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aba ist keine direkte Abkürzung, ist für Schreibfaule einfach geht schneller zum schreiben. Weiß ja net wie es in anderen Teilen Deutschlands ist aber bei uns gibt es das Werkzeug den Hammer ... und das Hama/Hamma egal wie man das schreibt. Ist sowas wie geil/cool. 



Centerman schrieb:


> In meiner Firma haben wir einen Azubi bei dem ich auch manchmal kurz vor dem schreien bin. Bei ihm ist alles "Hamma" und es wird "gechillt" (Weiß noch nicht mal ob man das so schreibt) aber der Oberhammer war wirklich, als er vor kurzem meinte "Ich chille kurz zum Bäcker, soll ich was mitbringen?". Ich saß nur noch mit offenem Mund da.



Und das find ich einfach nur lächerlich warum saßt du da mit offenem Mund da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jede Jugend hat so seine eigenen "Wörter" mein Vater war damals etwas buff als ich mit 12 schon Geil gesagt habe, weil man früher das ja nur gesagt hatte nachdem man ne Frau hatte oder so. Heute ist es chillen chillig etc. früher wars dufte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer sich wegen soeiner Kleinigkeit aufregt tut mir echt leid.


----------



## Hunternevs (27. September 2008)

ja ich find es auch doof wie unziwieliesiert manhe hier scchreibn!


----------



## Komicus (27. September 2008)

Schreibfehler passieren jedenmal, da kann man drüber stehen.Was wirklich schlimm ist sind die bereits erwähnten "HAUPTSACHE GROSS-schreiber" und Leute die sich als Elitegilde ausgeben und nur erfahrene Spieler suchen mit highend equip um sich dann regelmässig im Zanderblaff(alternativ mein Favorit "Oggi" für Ogrimmar -.-) zu treffen um eine inze zu Reiden oO Schade dass man da nicht ein Tiket für allgemeine Verdummung schreiben kann aber sonst...Spreche nix gut eigenes Sprach´?Das nix möglich!


----------



## Lycidia (27. September 2008)

Emoprinzzzess schrieb:


> hey wetten hier in dem thema versammeln sich alle die kp von moderneeem schreibt style haben xD
> mir ist rechtschreibung eqal ich hab ne 3 in deutsch auf der real unds juckt mich net
> 
> 
> ...




Toller Beitrag ^^  Ich frag mich jetzt aber allen Ernstes, wie du an eine 3 in Deutsch gekommen bist.

Sorry - sowas kann ich absolut nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Ich kann es mir denken... ein enges, tief eingeschnittenes und arg heruntergezogenes Top haben *LEIDER* schon immer Wunder gewirkt...
Besonders in Schulen in denen es Sozial sowieso recht tief hinab geht...


----------



## Hexenfluch (27. September 2008)

Ich finde die abkürzungen sind manchmal schwer zu merken 

Ich hafte nicht für Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Erebod (27. September 2008)

Also ich will ja nicht sagen das meine Rechtschreibung die aller beste ist *hust*
aber man kann sich da doch wirklich wenigstens ein bisschen mühe geben un ob jetz nur alles klein geschrieben ist oder groß ist mir eigentlich egal  den ich schriebe meistens auch immer nur klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. September 2008)

bis zu einem gewissen punkt sind abkürzungen ok.
man muss einen mittelweg finden zwischen überhaupt nicht drauf achten und zu kleinlich zu sein
(mich hat mal jmd mit folgendem satz nach dem preis eines gegenstandes gefragt:


> vürr wiefill


----------



## Lassart (27. September 2008)

Seh ich auch so. 
Abkürzungen sind okay. Aber manchmal gibt es Dinge, die müssen net sein...
Ich hab hier mal nen Beispiel aus unsrem Gildenforum. Da wollte sich jemand bei uns bewerben.
Hättet ihr ihn aufgenommen?! 
Ungeschönt und unzensiert...Die pure Realität!

"hallo ich bin d***
hab schon mit euch geraidet war sogar bei dem ersten magi kill dabei wen ich richtig weiß 
ich weiß mein equip is kein gutes pve equip hab erst t4 schultern und kopf und 2 pve schmuckstücke und ich kan fleschhiebel skilen ich arbeite an meinen pve equip ich suche momentan eine gilde raiden kan ich später ich verbesser mich auch das ist klar aber könnt ihr mich nehemen wär net raidefahrung gruul magi kara zul gurub aq 20"

P.S: Wir ham ihn net genommen^^


----------



## Thoralfus (28. September 2008)

ich meine ich bin auch kein ausbund an rechtschreibtreue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber etwas aufpassen kann man schon was man so von sich gibt ...

wenn ich hier im aspekt thread von mehreren verschiedenen leuten verhei(z)tzen les  da wirds mir schlecht.

un in ein bewerbung sollte schon rechtschreibtreue vorhanden sein


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (28. September 2008)

Ich finde es ist echt lächerlich was Leute so im /2 oder wo auch immer von sich geben....


----------



## theduke666 (28. September 2008)

Emoprinzzzess schrieb:


> hey wetten hier in dem thema versammeln sich alle die kp von moderneeem schreibt style haben xD
> mir ist rechtschreibung eqal ich hab ne 3 in deutsch auf der real unds juckt mich net
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, deine Interessen sprechen Bände:


> chilleeen
> paaaarty
> freeunde
> muuuusik
> ...


Nein, ernst nehmen kann man Dich wirklich nicht.
xDxDxD ^^ ^^ ^^ Rofl





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (28. September 2008)

Der Thread lebt sogar noch!


----------



## theduke666 (28. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Der Thread lebt sogar noch!


Tja, ein einfaches /close reicht halt nicht.
Vielleicht solltest Du dich mal bei einem Moderator beschweren?


----------



## Sonnendrache (28. September 2008)

sicherlich ist es sehr hart was man teilweise so liest, ich für meinen teil bin nur faul
und schreibe alles klein (nur in foren und im spiel) rl bin ich webdesigner also ahnung
von rechtschreibung habe ich schon. nur ist ein spiel zum spaß da, jetzt muss ich aber
zu 100% zustimmen das man viel schlimmes liest wo man nur den kopf schütteln kann!

weshalb es in wow so auffällt? es hat die größte community? glaube ich! bin kein freak 
daher schätze ich sowas nur und weiß es net... kann nur sagen das es in wow auch 
anständige, ältere hasen mit verstand gibt!

"musste mal gesagt werden, man hört ja immer nur geheule"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (28. September 2008)

Emoprinzzzess schrieb:


> hey wetten hier in dem thema versammeln sich alle die kp von moderneeem schreibt style haben xD
> mir ist rechtschreibung eqal ich hab ne 3 in deutsch auf der real unds juckt mich net
> 
> 
> ...



mhhmmm... also dieser "moderneee schreibt style" hiess früher legasthenie... wie die zeit vergeht... ist noch nich lange her, da haben ale geheut "hey ich kanneinfach nicht richtig schreiben!" ich bin legastheniker!!!11"... heute nennt man as wohl "moderneeer schreibt style", die legasthenie hat sich über nacht aufgelöst oder was? :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2008)

Naja... das Leute das auf einmal als modernen Schreib Stil abstempeln ist nicht weit verbreitet... ist immernoch sehr beliebt sich einfach als Legastheniker zu bezeichnen... nur doof das 90% MMO Spieler aufeinmal alle Legastheniker sein wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (28. September 2008)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...




Oki ich spiele jetzt die dunkle seite der macht.
Ich achte im spiel so wie im communetychat 0 auf gross klein schreibung und/oder rechtschreibfehler. Zudem finde ich es schlicht und ergreifend lächerlich wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr/wir/die sind NICHT und ich wiederhole  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  deren Lehrkräfte.
So wie unsere eltern oder meinetwegen sogar einige von unseren älteren dinge wie Knorke oder groovy zb gesagt haben sagen die kids eben hamma.
Darüber gibts in den popcharts sogar n song....der da heist -> HAMMA<-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut unsere Jugend verdummt was mit sicherheit an lustlosen/demotivierten eltern liegt oder an Interpreten wie Bushido und der gleichen nur ist das einzige das wir dagegen tun können es bei unseren kids anders zu machen.
Erfahrungsgemäß werden jugendliche von 12 - 18 trotzig bis zu ausfallend wenn leute wie du lieber TE ihnen ständig und überall die "grammatik/rechtschreibfehler" vor augen führt und sie somit versucht meist im öffentlichen chat oder gar den foren bloß zu stellen.
Was dann zu 90% in geflame ausartet das leute wie mich stört.

WICHTIG bevor ich hier gesteinigt werde.

Mich stören spieler zu 100% auch die "öy alda" oder dieses ständige XD   XD   von sich geben nur belächel ich soetwas meist und suche mir andere gesprächs oder spielpartner.
Von menschen mit höherer bildung vernunft oder lebenserfahrung denke ich muss man sowas erwarten können.

Soviel von mir zu dir und euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerome234 (28. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich glaube die meisten Leute können einfach nicht gut schreiben weil sie aufm PC nicht wirklich was schreiben.
Die bräuchten eine halbe Stunde für einen gescheiten Satz, die können halt nicht wirklich gut schreiben.
Vielleicht sind sie halt keine Leute die (wie ich) mit dem Computer aufgewachsen sind. Deswegen kann ich schnell schreiben und auch (meistens^^) fehlerfrei schreiben.


----------



## LanToaster (28. September 2008)

Stolen Rogue ich kann dir da begrenzt zustimmen. 
Die ganzen nichtmehr lesbaren ausdrücke in den Allgemeinen Channels lese ich mir garnich erst durch.
Wer etwas will, muss das so formulieren das man es auch lesen kann.

Ganz einfach, ist zwar nervig wenn man angesprochen wird mit komischen Buchstabensalat der egal wie man ihn dreht und wendet keinen sinn ergeben will.
Aber dann kann man den immernoch einfach mit einem: "Lern schreiben" stehen lassen, und wenn er ausfallend wird eine Beschwerde an nen GM und auf Ignore. Ganz einfach.

Das faszinierende an der sache ist finde ich viel mehr das die besagten leute sich untereinander verständigen können, fast wie soeine art Geheimcode sprache oder so. Aber gut, mir solls recht sein.

Ich hatte mal einen in der Gilde der hat genau 2 Wochen so geschrieben, dann hab ich den gesagt das er entweder aus der Gilde fliegt oder sich so Verständlich macht das es Jeder versteht. Und siehe da, abgesehen von wenigen (anscheinend Dialekt bezogene) sachen versteht man ihn einigermaßen gut.

Kleinere Rechtschreibfehler sollte man allerdings nicht anprangern, weil es leute gibt die das nicht Können, ka warum oder wieso. Dafür gibs sogar einen Wisch der das bescheinigt. Genauso wie Tippfehler können sich auch kleine Rechtschreibfehler im text befinden/auftauchen, es ist nunmal hier keine Platform für Fachdiskussionen wo die Rechtschreibung übermäßig wichtig ist.


----------



## Centerman (13. Februar 2009)

Ok, nachdem ich mittlerweile schon 33 Jahre alt bin und eine WoW-Pause von ca. 4 Monaten hinter mir habe, hat sich das Thema glaube ich noch verschlimmert. Deswegen bin ich einfach mal so frei und aktualisiere den Thread wieder.

Ich bin mir mittlerweile auch nicht mehr sicher, wie weit das "Problem" in die Gesellschaft der Jugendlichen rein geht. Ich glaube es ist nicht nur ein Rechtschreibproblem sondern viel tiefgründiger. 

Beispiel: In einem der zahllosen Threads in denen zwischen WoW und Warhammer verglichen wurde (noch vor dem Release von Warhammer), stand irgendwo sinngemäß:

"Ey klar ist WoW nur was für Kinner. Deshalb heißt WoW für mich auch nur "Waiting on Warhammer!!!"

Nachdem ich in meiner bekannten besser wissenden Art und Weise darauf hingewiesen habe, dass es korrekt "Waiting for Warhammer" lauten müsste, bekam ich dann nur Beleidigungen usw. an den Kopf geworfen.

Viele wollen sich meiner Meinung nach nur von der Masse hervorheben, indem sie kluge Sprüche bringen oder sich in irgendeiner anderen Weise qualitativ von den anderen abheben möchten.

Noch ein Beispiel, welches nicht in der MMORPG Welt angesiedelt ist:

Youtube.com -

In einem Video von irgendeiner bekannten Band stehen in den Kommentaren unzählige Sätze von unterschiedlichen Leuten wie "Da war mein Vater beim Dreh dabei", "Mein Cousin ist der Bruder des Drummers", "Den Sänger kenne ich" usw.

Klar kann es sein, dass vielleicht wirklich der eine oder andere die Wahrheit sagt, man kann es ja auch schlecht überprüfen aber wenn bei der Anzahl der Beiträge auch nur die Hälfte stimmt, hat jedes Mitglied der Band 5 Mütte, 7 Väter, 2.387 Cousins und unzählbare Freunde die genau an diesem Tag da waren.

Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand mit Psychologie aus oder so. Mich würde es wirklich brennend interessieren ob da irgend ein erklärbarer Grund für solche Kommentare steckt.


----------



## RazZerrR (13. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Worte werden abgekürzt wie z.B. Hammer = Hamma



Ohh, das ist natürlich hart.. Kann ich verstehen! Diese Leute sollte man *anzeigen* oO

Frag doch mal Blizzard, ob sie einen : *NFLDEGRHPVE- Server* (NurFürLeuteDieEineGuteRechtschreibungHabenPlayerVersusEnvironment) machen.

Ich finde es nur schlimm, wenn man so schreibt: *Ihc wustse se dohc!!!!!!!11111111111111*

MfG

BTW: Das ist der 238974653264523642938436528745276. Thread zu der Rechtschreibung/Sprachen von WoW Spielern...


----------



## Elda (13. Februar 2009)

Der Thread ist nicht neu aufgemacht und hat 59 Seiten also ist es doch wayne @ razzerrr


----------



## Centerman (13. Februar 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> BTW: Das ist der 238974653264523642938436528745276. Thread zu der Rechtschreibung/Sprachen von WoW Spielern...



Macht ja nichts, deswegen ist das Problem immer noch da. Ich erwarte ja auch nicht dass es verschwindet, sondern will nur mit Leuten die sich ebenfalls dafür interessieren, darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Annovella (13. Februar 2009)

Einfach ignorieren, die Menschheit hatte schon ihren höhepunkt und nun geht es wieder bergab. "Eine schöne neue Welt".


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Februar 2009)

ähm leute ist es euch auf gefallen wie alt das THEMA ist Oo


----------



## Centerman (13. Februar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ähm leute ist es euch auf gefallen wie alt das THEMA ist Oo



Alt, aber leider immer noch aktuell.......


----------



## Namir (13. Februar 2009)

The schrieb:


> mimimi dem Schwert das Schwert den Schwert wenn interessierts richtig NIEMANDEN!!!  sollange man weiss was er will ist es ok.



Dass es dich nicht interessiert sieht man deinem Schreibvermögen an. Aber wenn es dich nicht interessiert, wieso schreibst du denn einen Kommentar dazu?

Gewisse Abkürzungen sind ok, aber bei gewissen Sätzen, die ich lese, kriege ich schon benahe einen Anfall (zum Beispiel wie oben: pro Wort mindestens ein Fehler, keine Satzzeichen, so dass man das Ende eines Satzes suchen muss).


----------



## Optikblue (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab öfters probleme mit der Rechtschreibung und mache deshalb auch viele Fehler, aber trotzdem versuche ich doch alles immer korrekt zu schreiben! Und kontrolliere immer alles mehrmals, aber trotzdem schleichen sich doch immer viele Fehler rein! 
Aber was manche Leute schreiben da schüttel selbst ich den Kopf!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Februar 2009)

Meine Rechtschreibfehler halten sich in überschaubaren Grenzen und auf die Rechtschreibung anderer Spieler habe ich sowieso keinen Einfluss. Natürlich gibt's Leute, die sind sogar zu doof, "den" und "denn" zu unterscheiden, aber ohne die müsste ich meine Fritten bei McDonald's selbst zubereiten und könnte die nicht einfach am Schalter bestellen.


----------



## linkoa (13. Februar 2009)

mich persönlich stört es auch wenn leute wirklich schlimme sachen in den chat texten,ich meine es kann ja mal sein dass man 2 tasten gleichzeitig trifft und das nicht sofort korrigieren kann weil man nicht "freihändig" tippen kann aber es ist mir auch schon passiert dass ich manche nachrichten einfach überhaupt nicht entziffern konnte ...
aber zu den normalen rechtschreibfehlern kann ich nur sagen: ich korrigiere meine mit einem *+richtiges wort und sehe es auch ein bisschen als herausforderung an die falschen sachen der anderen lesen zu können und es selbst besser zu machen


----------



## Schlamm (13. Februar 2009)

Ist doch sowas von Wurst, hauptsache man versteht die Leute. Wenn der selbe Sinn rübergebracht wird, als wenn man jetzt hochdeutsch spricht dann ist es doch völlig ausreichend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solange die Leute noch angepasst in den richtigen Situationen im RL eine "normale" Sprache nutzen ist es doch völlig egal, was für Wörter die sich im netz oder im Game um die Ohren hauen. Und ob sies können oder nicht, können wir nicht beurteilen, also wayne...

Und iwie ist jeder zweite Threat hier einer wo einem wieder mal iwas nicht passt, und auch noch über Themen die hier überhaupt keine Wirkung erzielen können, sondern einfach nur motzen. 
...Deutschland eine Meckernation..warum müssen Clichees auch noch bestätigt werden?!


----------



## -Xero- (13. Februar 2009)

jop echt schlimm sind diese wörter wie hamma oder oda ^^

ätzend finde ich auch die leute die anstatt g ein q machen


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

-Xero- schrieb:


> jop echt schlimm sind diese wörter wie hamma oder oda ^^
> 
> ätzend finde ich auch die leute die anstatt g ein q machen




Aber richtig schlimm sind erst die, die nicht einmal etwas so Einfaches wie die Groß- und Kleinschreibung beherrschen.


----------



## Holla die Waldfee (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin der Meinung, dass dies nicht ausschließlich ein Problem von Onlinegames, Chatrooms, Foren oder sonstiger schriftlicher Kommunikation im Internet ist, sondern zum Teil einfach ein Wandel der Sprache ist. Ich habe schon desöfteren vornehmlich Jugendliche auf der Straße in ähnlicher Art und Weise mit einander reden hören. Auch da fiel es mir schwer so recht hinter den Sinn des Gesprächs zu kommen. 

Grundsätzlich bemerke ich immer häufiger, dass gerade im Jugendslang die Sprache derber geworden ist, fast alles wird irgendwie mit Schimpfwörtern, oder Slangausdrücken, wie zum Beispiel "Alter" oder "du Opfer" rübergebracht. Kaum einer kann sich mehr vernünftig artikulieren.
Zudem denke ich, dass es immer weiter in den Hintergrund rückt, sich verständlich und in einer nicht mit Kraftausdrücken durchsetzten Sprache zu äußern. 

Woher das kommt, kann ich nicht sagen, es fällt mir nur immer häufiger auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Was auch ganz beliebt an Stelle von z.B. "das Schwert" wird geschrieben "dem Schwert"



Tja das hat aber nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tun sondern eher mit Grammatik.

Und "dem Schwert" ist nicht falsch sondern benutzt man bei "besonderen" sätzen wie:

Dem Schwert geht es gut. (ja ich der satz macht wenig Sinn aber mir ist kein besseren eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## smutje (13. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> ... Natürlich gibt's Leute, die sind sogar zu doof, "den" und "denn" zu unterscheiden, aber ohne die müsste ich meine Fritten bei McDonald's selbst zubereiten und könnte die nicht einfach am Schalter bestellen.



Ziemlich sarkastisch aber trotzdem: selten so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... allerdings gibt es meiner Meinung nach einen großen Unterschied zwischen "Nicht-Können" und "Nicht-Wollen" ... und der zweiten Kategorie gehören vermutlich deutlich mehr Leute an. Ich persönlich kann Vieles ertragen und gerade "ingame" ist es sicher nicht immer möglich/nötig ne Korrektur nachzuschieben aber hier im Forum beispielsweise sollte jeder, der sich die Mühe macht einen Beitrag zu verfassen auch die Zeit erübrigen können, selbigen noch einmal zu überprüfen... und sei es nur aus Höflichkeit den anderen Teilnehmern gegenüber...


----------



## Eatmymoo (13. Februar 2009)

Servus,

ich bin selbst erst 14 Jahre alt und komme noch aus der pfalz wo ich mit starkem akzent rede weil ich es einfach in meiner umgebung 24/7 höre.bsp:"Ich hoffe des ich beim Betriebspraktikum was lern wo ich auch noch mol im späterem leben brauch". Also nicht sehr schön und deswegen versuche ich auch wenigstens einigermaßen gramatikalisch richtig zu schreiben und auch wenig Rechtschreibfehler machen will.Aber hier lebt es sich schon fast in der türkei..ich wohne bei ludwigshafen und mannheim was bei uns einfach nur istanbul und ankara heißt weil es fast nur ausländisch Jugendliche gibt die auch pfälzischreden nur halt noch mit dem Türkendeutsch vermischt.Hier ist mal ein text den ich von nem Klassenkamaraden geschickt bekommen haben:" ich schwör auf alles ich will ned mit jonas arbeiten alda der typ ist einfach ein behinderter basstarrt alda hast du geshen im sport der typ kann nix im tanzen un wenn er heirat muss man ja tanzen ode der macht bestimmt elecro dance.... ich kriege aggresionen alda"war auch von nem ausländer was man erkennt aber nicht rassistisch gemeint ist nur viele arabisch+türkische jugendliche reden halt einfach immer einen satz und dann kommt ein alda was ich aber nicht mache.Aber viele hängen halt nur mit solchen Menschen ab und eigen sich diese "Sprache" an und schreiben sie dann auch weil es ihnen ziemlich egal ist ob jemand den text versteht


----------



## schmetti (13. Februar 2009)

*Hmmm... 
schon mal daran gedacht dass nicht jeder ein Deutscher ist?
Das es durchaus auch Spieler gibt die eine Lese Rechtschreibschwäche haben? ( hat nichts mit DUMMHEIT zu tun )
WOW ist ein Spiel mit Menschen verschiedener Altersstufen und Herkunft , Sozial/Land .
Es mag welche geben die einach nur Dumm sind , aber auch das ist nicht nur deren Schuld, da benehmen gelernt sein muß. Ohne Vorbilder keine Bildung.*


----------



## Eatmymoo (13. Februar 2009)

ich hab eig. das sprechen nicht anders gelernt als pfälzisch aber das schreiben hab ich in der schule gelernt auch wnen da viel pfälzisch gesprochen wurde und deswegen rede ich so und schreibe so aber manchmal wenns schnell gehn muss im raid dann kanns sein das ich pfälzisch schreibe oder wenn ich nicht darauf achte


----------



## ReWahn (13. Februar 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> *Hmmm...
> schon mal daran gedacht dass nicht jeder ein Deutscher ist?
> Das es durchaus auch Spieler gibt die eine Lese Rechtschreibschwäche haben? ( hat nichts mit DUMMHEIT zu tun )
> WOW ist ein Spiel mit Menschen verschiedener Altersstufen und Herkunft , Sozial/Land .
> Es mag welche geben die einach nur Dumm sind , aber auch das ist nicht nur deren Schuld, da benehmen gelernt sein muß. Ohne Vorbilder keine Bildung.*



ach? 50% Ausländeranteil in wow? und davon 80% legastheniker oder was?
quark.
bildungsmangel, darum gehts hier...


----------



## Eatmymoo (13. Februar 2009)

ich schätze das es 5-max 10% Legastheniker gibt und auch nur max 10% ausländer der rest ist wirklich bildungsmangel was ich auch an meiner eigenen schule oft sehe bei uns in de pfalz wird net viel hochdeutsch benutzt bzw. schüler geben sich keine mühe es zu lernen


----------



## Morcan (13. Februar 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> *Hmmm...
> schon mal daran gedacht dass nicht jeder ein Deutscher ist?
> Das es durchaus auch Spieler gibt die eine Lese Rechtschreibschwäche haben? ( hat nichts mit DUMMHEIT zu tun )
> WOW ist ein Spiel mit Menschen verschiedener Altersstufen und Herkunft , Sozial/Land .
> Es mag welche geben die einach nur Dumm sind , aber auch das ist nicht nur deren Schuld, da benehmen gelernt sein muß. Ohne Vorbilder keine Bildung.*



Schon klar, Legastheniker treiben sich überwiegend in WoW rum... 
Die Kids vernachlässigen einfach alles, vor allem die Schule, um WoW zu spielen. Das hat wenig mit einer Rechtschreibschwäche zu tun.


----------



## Keltain (13. Februar 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:


> ich hab eig. das sprechen nicht anders gelernt als pfälzisch aber das schreiben hab ich in der schule gelernt auch wnen da viel pfälzisch gesprochen wurde und deswegen rede ich so und schreibe so aber manchmal wenns schnell gehn muss im raid dann kanns sein das ich pfälzisch schreibe oder wenn ich nicht darauf achte


 
ahja... in welcher klasse wurden doch gleich satzzeichen durchgenommen?


generell jedoch würde ich es nicht nur als bildungsmangel abtun, es schlicht auch die funktion von sprache, welche sich mit der zeit wandelt. vergleicht man die gelehrtensprache von vor 200 jahren mit dem, was "hohe" persönlichkeiten, insbesondere so manche selbsternannte politiker, teilweise von sich geben, könnte man auch hier eine klare sprachverarmung feststellen. nicht zu vergessen ist dabei allerdings, dass der pöbel/die arbeiterschicht/das prekariat, je nach zeit, noch nie eine besondere sprachkultur besaß und um auf die funktion der sprache zurückzukommen: früher war dies teil des guten benimm und galt als klassenmerkmal, das fällt heute weg. sprache muss heute schnell und exakt möglichst viel information vermitteln können. eine versimpelung der sprache ist die folge, was ich aber nicht so schwarz sehen würde. schon um 1900, als postkarten in mode kamen, klagten die dichter und schreiber, dass der platz nicht einmal für eine angemessene grußformel genüge.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Februar 2009)

Das haben wir gern. Sich über jemanden lustig machen, der keine Satzzeichen verwendet, aber selbst keinen einzigen Großbuchstaben anwenden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (13. Februar 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich bin selbst erst 14 Jahre alt und komme noch aus der Pfalz wo ich mit starkem Akzent rede, weil ich es einfach in meiner Umgebung 24/7 höre.Bsp:"Ich hoffe des ich beim Betriebspraktikum was lern wo ich auch noch mol im späterem leben brauch". Also nicht sehr schön und deswegen versuche ich auch wenigstens einigermaßen grammatikalisch richtig zu schreiben und auch wenig Rechtschreibfehler machen will.Aber hier lebt es sich schon fast in der Türkei..ich wohne bei Ludwigshafen und Mannheim was bei uns einfach nur Istanbul und Ankara heißt weil es fast nur ausländische Jugendliche gibt, die auch pfälzisch reden nur halt noch mit dem Türkendeutsch vermischt.Hier ist mal ein Text den ich von einem Klassenkamaraden geschickt bekommen habe :" ich schwör auf alles ich will ned mit jonas arbeiten alda der typ ist einfach ein behinderter basstarrt alda hast du geshen im sport der typ kann nix im tanzen un wenn er heirat muss man ja tanzen ode der macht bestimmt elecro dance.... ich kriege aggresionen alda"war auch von einem Ausländer was man erkennt, aber nicht rassistisch gemeint ist. Nur viele arabisch+türkische Jugendliche reden halt einfach immer einen Satz und dann kommt ein alda was ich aber nicht mache.Aber viele hängen halt nur mit solchen Menschen ab und eignen sich diese "Sprache" an und schreiben sie dann auch weil es ihnen ziemlich egal ist ob jemand den Text versteht


 Habe mal spaßeshalber deine gröbsten Fehler berichtigt und rot hinterlegt. Ich finde es nicht unbedingt toll die Rechtschreibung Anderer zu bemäkeln da ich selbst mehr als genug Fehler produziere, aber wenn du auch noch schreibst, dass du dir Mühe gibst solche zu vemeiden ...  Konnte nicht anders.


----------



## mister.G (13. Februar 2009)

Immer wird sich über etwas beschwert. Ist es wirklich so schlimm wenn sich jemand verschreibt? Jemand der in WoW oder in den Foren massig Fehler einbaut, könnte trotzdem ein Top-Schüler im Deutschunterricht sein. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen wissen sie aber, das WoW nur ein Spiel ist. Man möchte vielleicht einfach nur abschalten und Spaß haben, und nicht im Raid ein Wörterbuch neben sich haben um ja keine Bosserklärung falsch zu schreiben. Und wenn jemand anstatt "den", das Wort "denn" schreibt, hat er sich nur vertippt. Manche können nun mal nicht mit 10 Fingern Fehlerfrei auf der Tastatur schreiben. 

Ansonsten kann man dem TE, fals er überhaupt noch mitliest raten, das er sich mal ein bisschen beruhigen soll. Wer sich über soetwas in EINEM SPIEL aufregt, muss wohl etwas an seinem Leben verändern.


----------



## Greshnak (13. Februar 2009)

Es gibt viele die Wörter wie bleiben mit P schreiben, und das tuen sie nicht ausversehen weil sie das immer so schreiben...


----------



## Immondys (13. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...



Wenn unsere inkompetenten Nachrichtensprecher vom Allerersten oder Allerletzten statt vom Ersten und von Letzten sprechen erübrigt sich eine weitere Diskussion über dieses Thema.


----------



## Sethek (13. Februar 2009)

Das Problem ist leider kein WoW-Spezifisches, sondern ein gesellschaftliches.

Klar, man kann anführen, daß es zu allen Zeiten einen Konflikt zwischen den Generationen gab - und gibt. Das ist auch zum Teil richtig, aber in der Vergangenheit war die Kritik hauptsächlich gegen Tugenden und Lebensstil gerichtet, rundheraus feststellen zu müssen, daß die erdrückende Mehrheit der Heranwachsenden tumb ist, das ist doch ein neues Phänomen.

Bedanken dürfen wir uns bei der Industrie. Nie zuvor war Dummsein chic - diesen Trend gibts erst seit wenigen Jahren. Sicher ist der Mensch, so im Überblick betrachtet, doch eher schlichten Gemüts. Nur war früher die Dummheit ein Makel - als dumm galt niemand gerne, und so haben sich doch die meisten zähneknirschend-beschämt darangemacht, so gut sie konnten diesem genetischen Makel entgegenzuwirken.

Und heute? Da steht ein Herr B. vor Millionen Haushalten und predigt, daß es auf "Talent" (übersetzt soviel wie: optische Ähnlichkeit mit Schönheitsidealen aus der Werbung und ansprechende Oberweite/Bauchmuskulatur) ankommt und sonst nichts. Im Gegenteil, jemand, der schlichtweg nicht zurechnungsfähig ist, der ist individuell, vielleicht sogar ausgeflippt oder neudeutsch "cräisi", hat also schonmal einen Wettbewerbsvorteil. Für Herrn B. und die Werbeindustrie ein Gottesgeschenk. Wie sonst schafft man eine friedliche Gesellschaft, in der sich keiner beschwert oder gar organisiert, und in der 95% auf absolutem Existenzminimum leben und trotzdem zufrieden sind, wenn nicht mit Drogen? Alte Verkäuferweisheit - der Kunde frisst alles, solang man ihm nur erklärt, es wäre das allein glücklichmachende.

Befremdlich ist daran für mich nur, daß die neue Dummheit Schützenhilfe von dezidiert nicht-Dummen erhält. Da wird ganz neo-liberal was von Respekt und inneren Werten, auf dies ankommt, gebrabbelt, dann werden noch fix die ~2.5% genetisch beeinträchtigten herangezogen und zur potentiellen Allgemeinheit erklärt, nur damit man der Wahrheit nicht ins Gesicht sehen muß. Eigentlich grotesk.

Wir schlittern geradewegs in eine gesellschaftliche Katastrophe von bislang unerlebten Ausmaßen, und das unter tosendem Applaus von allen Seiten, nur vereinzelt durch diverse Klingeltöne aus den Jamba-Sparabos untermalt.

Und der moderne Don Quichote, der dazu bestimmt ist, die Fassade aufrecht zu erhalten, indem er tagtäglich Lehrplänen folgt, die ohnehin beim Endnutzer nicht ankommen? Der steht alleine, vielleicht bewaffnet mit Büchern ganz ohne Glitter und mit wenig Bildern, begleitet von Technik aus dem kalten Krieg, gegenüber einer Armee aus glitterbehangenen Windmühlen, die in perfektem Dolby-Surround mit 80 Dezibel die neueste Single von den "No Angels" oder einer beliebigen anderen Retortenband schmettern. Übrigens steht er da alleine, denn Sancho Pansa hat schon lang aufgegeben, ebenso wie der Rest der Menschheit.

Das ist sie, die traurige Realität, die eigentlich jeder sehen müsste. Nur interessierts die meisten nicht, und diejenigen, an denen die Entwicklung nicht spurlos vorübergeht, die nehmen sich gemeinhin ein Beispiel am Vogel Strauß.

Ich kämpf trotzdem weiter. Allerdings entschuldige ich mich hiermit, daß dieser Text so gar nichts lustiges enthält. Ich bin ja eigentlich ein locker-sarkastischer Schreiber, der sich auch bemüht, viel Humor in seine Texte zu packen, aber bei diesem Thema hab ich meinen Humor schon lange verloren.

Deswegen: Wundert euch nicht, daß in WoW so viele nicht imstande sind, selbst einfachste Sachverhalte schriftlich wiederzugeben. Das ist nicht auf WoW, und schon gar nicht nur auf Rechtschreibung beschränkt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dankbar für diesen Thread, denn er hat mich zu meinem neuesten Blogeintrag inspiriert. Danke.


----------



## Keltain (14. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das haben wir gern. Sich über jemanden lustig machen, der keine Satzzeichen verwendet, aber selbst keinen einzigen Großbuchstaben anwenden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



freut mich, dass es dir gefällt. im gegensatz zu satzzeichen, tragen großbuchstaben aber wesentlich weniger zur lesbarkeit eines textes bei - sonst wären die briten vermutlich immer noch im mittelalter.


----------



## Decline (14. Februar 2009)

Sonst habts ihr alle keine Probleme oder?

Was auch noch nicht angemerkt wurde, aber in dem Bezug meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig ist, ist das manche Menschen (aka Österreicher und Bayern) "ned deitsch redn", was der gemeine Grammatik-verliebte-nach-der-Schrift-sprechende-Literatur-Junkie gerne als fehlende Rechtsschreibung interpretiert. Warum regt man sich bitte in einem Online Spiel, über die Art auf wie die Information geschrieben wird, solange man diese noch erkennen kann. Sobald man denn Sinn eines Satzes nicht mehr erkennen kann, kann man ja einfach nachfragen oder die betreffende Person ignorieren.

Wir sollten Sprachen aufbauen die auf Mathematik basieren und damit logisch sind dann währ alles viel einfacher :/, 
nur müssten dann halt die ganzen Literatur Professoren und solche unnedigen Leute von Steuergeld leben.




> freut mich, dass es dir gefällt. im gegensatz zu satzzeichen, tragen großbuchstaben aber wesentlich weniger zur lesbarkeit eines textes bei - sonst wären die briten vermutlich immer noch im mittelalter.



Und hier haben wir gleich nochmal den Grund warum die Deutsche Sprache generell Scheiße ist <3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Februar 2009)

Keltain schrieb:


> freut mich, dass es dir gefällt. im gegensatz zu satzzeichen, tragen großbuchstaben aber wesentlich weniger zur lesbarkeit eines textes bei - sonst wären die briten vermutlich immer noch im mittelalter.



Deiner Logik zufolge sind deine Rechtschreibfehler besser als seine, das ist alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (14. Februar 2009)

Keltain schrieb:


> freut mich, dass es dir gefällt. im gegensatz zu satzzeichen, tragen großbuchstaben aber wesentlich weniger zur lesbarkeit eines textes bei - sonst wären die briten vermutlich immer noch im mittelalter.


Interessanterweise gibt es solche und solche Großbuchstaben. Die einen sind mehr oder minder Konvention und Bequemlichkeit, die zeigen nur grob den Worttypus an und sind daher nicht wirklich essentiell für eine funktionierende Sprache. Dann gibt es aber auch solche, die die logische Struktur eines Textes deutlichmachen. Zweitere findet man auch in Sprachen, die erstere konsequent oder zum Teil ignorieren. 

Ist ja auch logisch, die zweite Kategorie Großbuchstaben gehört in ihrer Funktion ja schon eher zu den Satzzeichen. A pro pos Satzzeichen, da fällt mir ein, hab ich schonmal das Komma erwähnt? Ds ist richtig praktisch, das kennen Deutsche wie Briten gleichermaßen. Ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig, das gute Komma, denn ohne eben jenes würde man so manches mal nicht sofort ohne eingehende Prüfung verstehen, wie die einzelnen Satzteile jetzt zusammenpassen.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel schreiben würde: "im gegensatz zu satzzeichen, tragen [...]", dann würde ich meinen Leser verwirren, der würde wegen dieses lustigen kleinen Kommas minutenlang nach einem Verb suchen, denn ohne Verb bräuchte es ja das Komma nicht. Das wäre in dem Fall aber genau mein perfider Plan, denn vor lauter Verbensuche würde ihm gar nicht auffallen, daß meine vollkommene Verachtung gegenüber Großbuchstaben sogar noch die eines jeden Engländers in den Schatten stellt.


----------



## Sethek (14. Februar 2009)

Decline schrieb:


> Was auch noch nicht angemerkt wurde, aber in dem Bezug meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig ist, ist das manche Menschen (aka Österreicher und Bayern) "ned deitsch redn", was der gemeine Grammatik-verliebte-nach-der-Schrift-sprechende-Literatur-Junkie gerne als fehlende Rechtsschreibung interpretiert.


Och, ich bin selber aus Bayern, und ich spreche durchaus und gern in Mundart, wenn ich nicht gerade "meines Amtes walte". Zwischen Mundart und völligem Fehlen von jeglicher Grammatik gibt es einen himmelweiten Unterschied, das sollte eigentlich jedem auffallen - oder irre ich, und Du erklärst mir, zu welcher Mundart "ziht mich wehr glosta plx?" gehört?



> Warum regt man sich bitte in einem Online Spiel, über die Art auf wie die Information geschrieben wird, solange man diese noch erkennen kann.



Ja, wie kann ich nur, wo doch Informationseffizienz alles ist? Warum überhaupt eine Sprache, solang man versteht was gemeint ist, da kann man Sprache doch ganz weglassen, einfach einen Satz von sagen wir 50 klar unterscheidbaren Symbolen, lustigen kleinen Bildchen, und jeder weiß, wo er zu arbeiten, schlafen, essen und seine Notdurft zu verrichten hat. Und wenn man grad eins dieser komplizierten Symbole nicht erkennt, fragt man halt nach. Schlimmstenfalls hat man halt mal in den Vorgarten von Nachbar Molke gekackt oder dessen Gattin mit der eigenen vertauscht, was ist schon dabei? Sind ja eh die einzigen Dinge, die den Menschen von heute zu kümmern haben, fressen, arbeiten, f***en, fernsehen, schlafen. Alles was darüberhinausgeht ist wirklich zu kompliziert.



> Wir sollten Sprachen aufbauen die auf Mathematik basieren und damit logisch sind dann währ alles viel einfacher :/,
> nur müssten dann halt die ganzen Literatur Professoren und solche unnedigen Leute von Steuergeld leben.



Oh, ein Utilitarist. Lies mal Fahrenheit 451, obwohl, doch lieber nicht. Das zählt man nämlich gemeinhin zu Literatur, und die braucht bekanntermaßen ja kein Aas.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (14. Februar 2009)

Genau sowelche Threads gab es schon vor drei Jahren und es hat sich nichts geändert und es wird sich nichts ändern.
Ich reg mich aber auch immer mal gerne über eine zu schlechte Rechtschreibung auf, denn manchmal gehts wirklich nicht mehr, wenn man fertig mit v schreibt oder ähnliches.


----------



## Gattay (14. Februar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Genau sowelche Threads gab es schon vor drei Jahren und es hat sich nichts geändert und es wird sich nichts ändern.
> Ich reg mich aber auch immer mal gerne über eine zu schlechte Rechtschreibung auf, denn manchmal gehts wirklich nicht mehr, wenn man fertig mit v schreibt oder ähnliches.



Dass der Threat ein Jahr als ist, ist Dir aber aufgefallen, oder?


----------



## Keltain (14. Februar 2009)

hui hui, hier schlägt einem ja die geballte weißheit entgegen. krieg ich auch nen löffel?
was mich allerdings tatsächlich noch interessieren würde ist, wo ihr die energie für euren k®ampf im namen des alphabets hernehmt. obwohl, vergesst es, euer geheimwissen würde mir wohl dennoch verborgen bleiben. aber respekt an sethek, der meine list mit dem komma durchschaut hat.
belassen wir es dabei: "ihr habt eure korinthen und ich meine ruhe."


----------



## Sethek (14. Februar 2009)

Keltain schrieb:


> hui hui, hier schlägt einem ja die geballte weißheit entgegen. krieg ich auch nen löffel?



In jeder Packung weißer Riese ist ein praktischer Portionierlöffel enthalten. Nimm einfach den - das wäre sozusagen weise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> was mich allerdings tatsächlich noch interessieren würde ist, wo ihr die energie für euren k®ampf im namen des alphabets hernehmt.



Ich für meinen Teil hab quasi den Beruf zum Hobby gemacht. Du ahnst vermutlich nicht, welche Kräfte man mit genügend Frust im Bauch entfalten kann. Vermutlich wäre ich aber wirklich besser beraten, wenn ich ebenso wie der überwältigende Teil meiner Leidensgenossen einfach resignieren würde. Allerdings löst allein der Gedanke daran bei mir Brechreiz aus. Lieber ärgere ich mich in ein frühes Grab.



> obwohl, vergesst es, euer geheimwissen würde mir wohl dennoch verborgen bleiben. aber respekt an sethek, der meine list mit dem komma durchschaut hat.
> belassen wir es dabei: "ihr habt eure korinthen und ich meine ruhe."



Also Korinthen sind schonmal kein Bestandteil des "Geheimwissens". Wobei Deine Art des Herangehens an die Problematik auch was hat - den Mofafahrer, der mit seiner frisierten Zündapp in der verkehrsberuhigten Zone mit fünfzig Sachen über den Asphalt schreddert links überholen und ohne Rücksicht auf Mensch, Tier und Pneu zum Anhalten bewegen um ihm dann Vorhaltungen über sein verkehrswidriges Verhalten machen ist schon wirklich gut. Aber den Passanten, den Du beinahe überfahren hättest, anzumosern, weil sich der über Deinen Fahrstil beschwert, und zuguterletzt mangels Argumenten schlicht zu schmollen, das ist diskussionstechnisch schon echt genial.

Wobei generell dieser beginnende Privatkrieg hier nicht so das wahre ist, das muß man auch mal sagen - ich find Deine Methodik zwar grundfalsch, aber das ändert nichts an der im Grunde genommen doch recht ähnlichen Sichtweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (14. Februar 2009)

Fehlercode 0815: Dummer User verwechselt "bearbeiten" mit "antworten".


----------



## wass'n? (14. Februar 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich bin selbst erst 14 Jahre alt und komme noch aus der


----------



## wass'n? (14. Februar 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich bin selbst erst 14 Jahre alt und komme noch aus der


----------



## Ceilyn (14. Februar 2009)

es gibt fehler, die sind in ordnung. man schreibt zu schnell und verdreht daher die buchstaben oder kleinschreibung etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber es gibt echt leute die koennen nicht mal zwei woerter hintereinander richtig schreiben. dabei sind dann fehler drin, bei denen sich mir die nackenhaare aufstellen :-/


----------



## smutje (14. Februar 2009)

Keltain schrieb:


> sprache muss heute schnell und exakt möglichst viel information vermitteln können. eine versimpelung der sprache ist die folge, was ich aber nicht so schwarz sehen würde.



Ich schon, denn was könnte präziser und effektiver Informationen vermitteln als ein vielfältige, begriffreiche Sprache - sicherlich nicht Setheks "Vorschlag" einer Bildsprache "mit 50 einfachen Symbolen" ... Vorraussetzung ist allerdings, dass alle Kommunikationsteilnehmer auch über eine angemessenen Vokabelschatz verfügen und dass ist (meiner Meinung nach) in den allermeisten Fällen kein Fähigkeit- sonder ein Fertigkeitsproblem - und Fertigkeiten lassen sich trainieren/üben unabhängig vom Niveau auf dem man startet.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

smutje schrieb:


> Ich schon, denn was könnte präziser und effektiver Informationen vermitteln als ein vielfältige, begriffreiche Sprache - sicherlich nicht Setheks "Vorschlag" einer Bildsprache "mit 50 einfachen Symbolen" ... Vorraussetzung ist allerdings, dass alle Kommunikationsteilnehmer auch über eine angemessenen Vokabelschatz verfügen und dass ist (meiner Meinung nach) in den allermeisten Fällen kein Fähigkeit- sonder ein Fertigkeitsproblem - und Fertigkeiten lassen sich trainieren/üben unabhängig vom Niveau auf dem man startet.



/sign 1000% könnts nich besser sagen...

is schon traurig was man mittlerweile so lesen muss. zumal vieles ja auch nicht abgekürzt oder vereinfacht, sondern schlichtweg einfach nur falsch ist was man so liest...
is schon "krass" was die momentan heranwachsende jugend (betrifft ja nich nur die spielergemeinde) für einen minimalistischen wortschatz an den tag legt... (alter ^^)

da sieht man wirklich das einfach zu wenig gelesen und scheinbar zuviel gezockt wird... das kann man alles noch weiter führen bis zum thema allgemeinbildung zB... 
(letztens diskussion zum thema operation: walküre mit jemanden gehabt der mich fragte worums darin ging... ich mein so viel allgemeinbildung sollte man doch haben, gerade als deutscher. geht ja logischerweise um das attentat auf hitler... aber dann die gegenfrage "hat´s geklappt?" zu bekommen lässt einen einfach nur noch staunen...)
aber das is ein gaaanz anderes thema das würde zu weit führen...

da ich auch sehr viel css spiele kann ich euch sagen das es in der spielergemeinde nicht viel besser, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer ist... auch was das englische betrifft. ok ich muss dazu sagen das ich ein gutes englisch habe und auch nachhilfe gebe und so und will gar nich nörgel wenn jemand nicht so gut englisch kann...
aber wenn ich sehe wie manche nicknames in cs schlichtweg falsch geschrieben sind und sich die leute nich ma die mühe machen vorher mal nachzugucken ob sie irgenwas richtig schreiben is schon echt peinlich...

ach ich hör jetzt auch lieber auf zu schreiben. mir würde noch so viel einfallen aber wahrscheinlich is die hälfte hier ja bestimmt sogar zu faul das alles zu lesen ^^

in diesem sinne:  alles wird gut?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peedy377 (14. Februar 2009)

Oh ja.

Wie war das eben in Strumwind?

Whispert mich ein 19er an "ey has d ma gohld?"

Davon abgesehen daß ich auf so nen Satz ja gar nicht reagiere wurde er dann quengelig und es ging in schönster gossensprache weiter.

Im Kampf oder so bin ich auch kein Meister der Rechtschreibung (udn statt und etc), aber das seh ich in dem Augenblick auch als was anderes an.  Ich verdreh dann nur gerne die buchstaben oder hau einen zu viel rein.

Ich erleb es aber auch auf der Arbeit (Support), daß sich heutzutage die Leute keinerlei mühe mehr geben was klare Sätze angeht.

Wie oft haben wir schon mails gehabt ala "was will mir der Kunde nun sagen? wo ist sein Problem?" und es waren keine ausländischen Mitbürger, sondern Menschen um die 20.

Die schreiben aber auch oft wie sie sprechen.

Hab ich Montag morgen erst in der Bahn erlebt...... "ey alda mein mutter hat mich am we (auch we gesprochen) beim rauchen erwischt. ey hat die Alte voll die Stress gemacht. habsch gedacht er hat voll die Macken". Und auch hier wieder hätte ich vom Aussehen her gedacht Deutsch. aber die ganze truppe sprach so.


----------



## ambrador (14. Februar 2009)

Einstein war Legastheniker.
Wird Hilbert nicht eine eklatante Rechenschwäche nachgesagt? (ok, jetzt müsste man wissen, wer Hilbert ist/war(?)).

Kunst oder Quatsch?:

schtzngrmm
schtzngrmm
t-t-t-t
t-t-t-t
grrrmmmmm
t-t-t-t
s--------c--------h
tzngrmm
tzngrmm
tzgrmm
grrmmmmm
schtzn
schtzn
t-t-t-t
t-t-t-t
schtzngrmm
schtzngrmm
tssssssssssssssssssss
grrt
grrrrrt
grrrrrrrrrt
scht
scht
t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t
scht
tzngrmm
tzngrmm
t-t-t-t-t-t.t-t-t-t
scht
scht
scht
scht
scht
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
t-tt


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (14. Februar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> (letztens diskussion zum thema operation: walküre mit jemanden gehabt der mich fragte worums darin ging... ich mein so viel allgemeinbildung sollte man doch haben, gerade als deutscher. geht ja logischerweise um das attentat auf hitler... aber dann die gegenfrage "hat´s geklappt?" zu bekommen lässt einen einfach nur noch staunen...)



O Mann, mit dem Ding hast du mich gerade um meinen Schlaf gebracht. Ich kann nicht mehr vor Lachen: "hat's geklappt?"

made my Day

Zum Thema auch noch ein kleiner Kommentar von mir:

Es stimmt dass die Rechtschreibung im Forum und im Spiel zum Teil "unter aller Sau" ist. Auch ich verbuchsel öfters mal Wechstaben oder benutze Abkürzungen wie z.B. lol etc. Was mir allerdings viel mehr Sorgen bereitet ist die Sprache unserer heranwachsenden Generation. Mann kommt sich in der S-Bahn manchmal vor als sei man auf einem anderen Planeten.

so long
Zak


----------



## ambrador (14. Februar 2009)

Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus.
Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, 
hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten 
und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. 
Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. 
Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, 
verschlingen bei Tisch die Süßspeisen, 
legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer.


----------



## Sebi!! (14. Februar 2009)

Ok, erstens jeder macht mal Rechtschreibfehler und jeder kann auch nicht wie eine Kopie von Tolkien oder so schreiben, aber was ich letzte im chat gesehen habe... OH MEIN GOTT!: "73r todhesreiter sucht grupe für ahn'kahet nicht herojsch." MEIN GOTT!

Ok aber wenn man mal nachdenkt muss man sagen in der Schule ist es nicht anders. Z.b. hat eine in meiner Klasse (Ja ich weiss es noch ganz genau) für den Satz "Die Fläche von c-hoch zwei, kann man durch zusammenzählen von a-hoch zwei und b-hoch zwei herausfinden." Fast drei Minuten gebraucht...

Aber egal, wenn sie es so wollen dann sollen sie halt ein schlechtes Zeugnis kriegen.

________________________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________

Sollte in diesem Text ein Rechtschreibfehler sein (und das ist wahrscheindlich so), bitte beachtet ihn nicht, an der Tastatur ist es für mich etwas schwieriger zu schreiben als im Kopf oder auf einem Blatt Papier.


----------



## Sethek (14. Februar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus.
> Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität,
> hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten
> und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte.
> ...



Zu diesem schlagfertigen Zitat zitier ich mich gleich mal selber von der vorhergehenden Seite - man ist ja eitel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Klar, man kann anführen, daß es zu allen Zeiten einen Konflikt zwischen den Generationen gab - und gibt. Das ist auch zum Teil richtig, aber in der Vergangenheit war die Kritik hauptsächlich gegen Tugenden und Lebensstil gerichtet, rundheraus feststellen zu müssen, daß die erdrückende Mehrheit der Heranwachsenden tumb ist, das ist doch ein neues Phänomen.



Die Bildungsmisere auf einen herkömmlichen Generationskonflikt zu reduzieren ist in meinen Augen eine Verharmlosung, die ihresgleichen sucht.


----------



## Pacster (14. Februar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> (letztens diskussion zum thema operation: walküre mit jemanden gehabt der mich fragte worums darin ging... ich mein so viel allgemeinbildung sollte man doch haben, gerade als deutscher. geht ja logischerweise um das attentat auf hitler... aber dann die gegenfrage "hat´s geklappt?" zu bekommen lässt einen einfach nur noch staunen...)




Also bitte. Wie das Ding hieß, muss nun wirklich keiner Wissen(und wenns nicht gerade die letzten 2 Jahre wegen der Religionszugehörigkeit von Frauenschwarm ständig in der Presse gewesen wäre, wüssten das vermutlich keine 5% der Bevölkerung. Teils weils ewig her ist und teils weil Leute, die sich daran theoretisch noch erinnern können müssten, längst unter Alzheimer leiden)...und ob es ein Erfolg war, kommt vermutlich auf die Sichtweise an. Stauffenberg wurde jedenfalls berühmt...während er ohne Attentat vermutlich spätestens in Nürnberg ein unrühmliches(und uninteressantes) Ende als hochrangiger Hitleranhänger gefunden hätte. Seine Familie hat so jedenfalls ausgesorgt, also war's für ihn doch zumindest ein Teilerfolg. ;-)

Was den Satz oft genutzten "Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet,....." angeht: Dieser Satz wurde ja erst populär nachdem Leute, denen die Argumente ausgingen, immer wieder mit ihrem Rechtschreibwissen(und den dazugehörigen Flames) auf sich aufmerksam gemacht haben. Dieser Satz ist also nichts weiter als die Antwort auf Leute, die Rechtschreibung über Argumente stellen, und davon gibt es leider nach wie vor viel zu viele. Ich ziehe jedenfalls immneroch ein gutes aber rechtschreibschwaches Argument einem schwachen Argument mit perfekter Rechtschreibung vor. Da verrutschen leider bei manchem die Prioritäten....


----------



## FonKeY (14. Februar 2009)

solange dich alle verstehen...^^

es ist ein chat wie icq eig ......da schreibt man halt so wie man grad die tasten trifft ...regt euch doch nicht wegen jedem scheiß auf


----------



## Redday (14. Februar 2009)

seht es doch mal positiv: die tatsache, dass in wow so viele ungebildete rumrennen, zeigt doch nur, dass der wohlstand auch ehemals untere schichten erreicht hat. offensichtlich steht in jeder arbeiterwohnung ein pc mit internetanschluss.
tragisch: sie scheinen auch noch stolz auf ihre dummheit zu sein, denn sie stellen sie öffentlich zur schau, ohne auch nur zu versuchen, etwas richtig zu schreiben. offensichtlich sind sie in der überzahl...


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

xXZaknafeinXx schrieb:


> O Mann, mit dem Ding hast du mich gerade um meinen Schlaf gebracht. Ich kann nicht mehr vor Lachen: "hat's geklappt?"
> 
> made my Day
> 
> ...



naja da fällt mir nochwas ein. meine kleine schwester war damals mit der schule im koni in "der untergang"... ihr damaliger (beknackter) freund hatte den film schon gesehen und fragte vor dem kinobesuch ernsthaft ob er ihr erzählen solle wie der film ausgeht...

mehr sag ich dazu nicht -.-

naja was die sprache auf der straße, in der ubahn etc so angeht muss man sich schon manchmal fragen wo das alles so hinführen soll... ich komme aus frankfurt am main, hier is das wie in den ganzen anderen großstädten bestimmt auch ziemlich schlimm..

liegt sicherlich auch an dem hohem ausländeranteil. bevor das geflame losgeht ich mein das in keinster weise auch nur irgendwie rechts...

es wachsen sehr viele jugendliche 2 sprachig auf und es gibt natürlich genug bei denen das deutsch ziemlich schlecht ist. bei deutschen jugendlichen ist das ja mittlerweile auch sehr verbreitet, was noch viel schlimmer ist. bestimmte einflüsse wie zB musik, der angesprochene sprachstil in gewissen spielen, das benutzen der vielen abkürzungen und anglozysmen fördert das natürlich alles noch...

dadurch entwickelt sich im prinzip ein völlig neuer sprachgebrauch der auf die dauer natürlich auch abfärbt... ich merk das selber teilweise schon an mir und ich denke das ird vielen anderen auch so gehen.

man passt sich im sprachstil sowie in der wortwahl ja irgendwie immer ein bißchen seinem gegenüber an, ob man das jetzt bewusst tut oder nicht und somit passt man sich seinen mitmenschen zwangsläufig an.

ein bekannter von mir war vor einer weile bei mir 2 wochen zu besuch. er ist in meinem alter und kommt aus ostdeutschland, aus einem kleinem ort in der nähe von zwickau...

für den war das hier wie eine andere welt. als wir abends nachhause zu mir gefahren sind nachdem ich ihm ein bißchen die stadt gezeigt hab rief er laut durch die ubahn "spricht hier jemand deutsch?" ^^  (noch dazu in seinem gesächseltem dialekt, das kam schon echt lustig...)
und nicht nur weil in allen möglichen sprachen geredet wurde, sondern er kam halt auch bei diesem assoslang einfach nich mit den der großteil unserer jugend so draufhat...
wenn ich bei ihm zu besuch bin versteh ich anfangs auch nur die hälfte, aber nach ein paar tagen geht das auch...

ich hab teilweise selbst angefangen in seinem dialekt zu reden als er schon eine woche bei mir war und das total unbewusst. weil ich mich ihm unterbewusst angepasst hab und das nach nur einer woche (er dachte immer ich wolle ihn ärgern ^^ ). da is es klar das wenn man das sowas mehr und mehr auf einem abfärbt desto länger man sowas ertragen muss.


naja weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr auf was ich eigentlich hinaus wollte... ^^ mir schwirrt immer viel zu viel im kopf rum bei solchen themen und will auch immer alles niederschreiben, am besten auf einmal. dadurch entstehen dann immer so lange texte wie dieser die bestimmt keiner komplett lesen will. hab bestimmt auch wieder sehr komische sätze verfasst so wie ich mich kenne. das liegt daran das ich während dem schreiben schon über die nächsten sätze nachdenke sodasss ich beim abschließen eines satzes schon gar nicht mehr weiß wie ich ihn begonnen habe, da ich geistig schon wieder beim nächsten bin...
wenn ich solche langen texte verfasse achte ich auch nich auf groß oder kleinschreibung und mir ist auch vollkommen bewusst das ich gewisse wörter abkürze auch wenn das eigentlich gar nicht nötig ist, wie zum beispiel "nicht / nich" und "ist / is"

ok stoooooop genug jetzt ^^  (das hat schon was von automatischem schreiben echt schlimm bei mir ^^)


----------



## Pacster (14. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Die Bildungsmisere auf einen herkömmlichen Generationskonflikt zu reduzieren ist in meinen Augen eine Verharmlosung, die ihresgleichen sucht.




Kommt auch darauf an was du unter Bildung verstehst. Ich kenne Leute, die eine fast perfekte Rechtschreibung haben....die aber weder eine Dampfmaschine noch einen Computer bedienen, geschweige denn bauen, könnten.

Ich glaube auch nicht das die Jugend heute dümmer ist. Die sind nur vielfach viel demotivierter und ihre Bildungslücken sind offensichtlicher. Während man früher vom durchschnittlichen Dreher nicht mehr erwartet hat als das 1x1 und das er seinen Namen fehlerfrei buchstabieren kann, sollte er heute Feinstaub(und wie er zustande kommt), Erderwärmung und das Internet erklären können. Während man früher maximal den US-Präsidenten namentlich kennen sollte weil er alle paar Tage mal über den Bildschirm flimmerte, sollen es heute doch bitte alle Staatschefs der EU sein, dann noch der US-Vize, und die 1-2 Herausforderer der letzten Wahl. Früher endete das erwartete Wissen mehr oder weniger an der deutschen(bzw. sogar an der innerdeutschen) Staatsgrenze. Wer wurde damals denn bitte danach gefragt, wieviel Bundesländer die DDR hat, wie sie heißen und wo sie liegen...mit Hauptstädten!? Wenn heute einer sagt, das ihm Außenpolitik egal ist, ist er ein Idiot.
Es ist heute einfach viel mehr und viel komplizierteres Wissen erreichbar und wird damit auch erwartet. Dies können aber viele nicht leisten, sind überfordert und machen dicht. Das gleiche erlebst du auch wenn du versuchst 60jährigen(die ja ach so gebildet und viel intelligenter als die heutige Jugend sind) den Umgang mit Computern und Handys zu lehren. Auch mit 60 ist das Gehirn noch lernfähig(wenn es auch etwas langsamer geht), trotzdem werden viele bereits nach ein paar Minuten aufgeben weil sie sich überfordert fühlen von etwas, was heute fast jeder Hauptschulabbrecher beherrscht.
Da stellt sich dann auch die Frage nach den Prioritäten. Die gesammelten Werke Goethes....oder doch lieber das Windows XP Handbuch und die Bedienungsanleitung für's Handy . Was ist wichtiger im täglichen Leben? Sollte ich lieber perfekte deutsche Rechtschreibung mit allen Feinheiten beherrschen, oder doch besser rudimentäres Englisch lernen um mich in Zeiten der Globalisierung auch jenseits der Grenzen unterhalten zu können? Der Tag hat nur 24h. Lernt man etwas, kann man nicht gleichzeitig etwas anderes lernen. Wo ich in der Schule Informatik hatte, hatte meine Mutter Stricken.

Und da hast du dann den Generationenkonflikt. Denn was wichtig ist, wird von den Leuten entschieden, die oben sitzen und das sind IMMER die älteren. Ist ja auch klar, dass sie lieber ihren Bildungsstandard als DEN Bildungsstandard verkaufen...sonst sind sie ja die Dummen. ;-)
Mach den Pisa-Test mit Handyanleitungen(am besten auf Englisch) und dann vergleich die derzeit 60jährigen, mit den 60jährigen in 40 Jahren(die Generation, die ja jetzt so doof sein soll). Das Ergebnis dürfte eindeutig werden....


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

sicher sind die vorraussetzungen heute viel größer, hauptsächlich im beruflichen, aber auch in allen anderen dingen. aber ist das denn so falsch?

ich würde die heranwachsende jugend auch nicht von natur aus als dumm bezeichnen, dass ist kein mensch.
aber natürlich herrscht das totale desinteresse und die totale demotivation, woraus zwangsläufig gewisse bildungslücken entstehen...

frag doch ma nen durchschnittsschüler, sagen wir mal 9. oder 10. klasse nach unseren politikern, wer welche funktion hat, welche partei usw... um darüber bescheid zu wissen musst du kein genie sein sondern ab und zu vielleicht mal die tagesschau gucken (andere "news" kann man ja gar nich mehr ansehen. beispiel rtl in dem der nahtlose übergang perfektioniert wurde. vom thema irak krieg zu "udo lindenberg hat haarausfall" oder thema us-wahl und wer bei dsds ne runde weiter is...)
man kann ja schon fast froh sein wenn ein durchschnittsschüler die bildzeitung liest und das is schon ein echtes armutszeugniss...

details und gründe zum nahostkonflikt können dir wahrscheinlic die wenigsten nennen, aber dafür was in den klingeltoncharts grad total angesagt is...

ich kann vollkommen verstehen das gewisse ältere altersgruppen über unsere jugend aufregen. ist ja auch kein wunder bei dem bildungsstand. und bei anderen dingen gehts ja schon weiter.

wenn ich sehe das irgendwelchen kleinen hüpfer sich im bus ausbreiten als wären sie bei sich im wohnzimmer und nicht mal ner oma nen platz frei machen (nich weil sie das nicht wollen sondern gar nicht an sowas denken weil sie sowas gar nicht kennen), ihre drecksmusik übers handy laufen lassen sodass sie den ganzen bus beschallen anstatt kopfhörer zu nehmen und sich so laut in ihrem assislang unterhalten müssen das es auch ja jeder mitanhören kann dann steh ich auch auf und geig denen die meinung.

und ich sag das alles nicht weil ich die jugend von heute nicht mehr verstehe weil ich so viel älter und erfahrener bin. ich bin selber erst 23, werde im april 24.

aber um zum thema zurückzukommen... woher soll die motivation auch kommen wenn doch alles so komfortabel ist... jeder jugendliche der internet hat nutzt das zu 90% zum zocken oder halt anderen dingen die dem freizeitzweck dienen und nicht als informationsquelle zur weiterbildung.
wieso auch...? und vor allem wie wenn man ja nicht mal für wow genug zeit hat weil man ständig so lästige dinge wie (im besten fall noch ) arbeit / ausbildung hat, oder auch diese nervigen termine beim arbeitsamt um eben selbiges zu bekommen...

ich zock selber sehr viel wenn ich die zeit hab, dann auch extrem viel, aber das is doch kein grund zu verdummen. ich denke das diese demotivation auch resultat von faulheit ist und faulheit eben auch das resultat von demotivation und desinteresse. ein teufelskreis irgendwie aus dem viele nicht kommen oder kommen wollen weil sie ihn gar nicht erkennen oder eben einfach keinen grund darin zu sehen ihn zu verlassen...


----------



## Pacster (14. Februar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> frag doch ma nen durchschnittsschüler, sagen wir mal 9. oder 10. klasse nach unseren politikern, wer welche funktion hat, welche partei usw... um darüber bescheid zu wissen musst du kein genie sein sondern ab und zu vielleicht mal die tagesschau gucken (andere "news" kann man ja gar nich mehr ansehen. beispiel rtl in dem der nahtlose übergang perfektioniert wurde. vom thema irak krieg zu "udo lindenberg hat haarausfall" oder thema us-wahl und wer bei dsds ne runde weiter is...)
> man kann ja schon fast froh sein wenn ein durchschnittsschüler die bildzeitung liest und das is schon ein echtes armutszeugniss...




Wieso sollte sich ein heutiger Jugendlicher auch für Politiker interessieren? Alle paar Monate schmeißt einer hin...dann gibt es 100 Theorien wieso und weshalb....alle Seiten machen sich gegenseitig Vorwürfe....dann beginnt das Spiel von neuem. Die Versprechen zur Wahl sind bereits 1 Sekunde nach der Wahl nichts mehr wert und die Politiker geben Geld aus, welches sie sich von der heutigen Jugend leihen. Die Jugend steht dabei und muss untätig zusehen, weil sie im Falle einer Wahl nur die Auswahl zwischen 2 oder 3 Köpfen hat, die alle kein Rückgrat besitzen. Die können nur wählen, wer denn jetzt ihre Zukunft verschachern soll. Namen sind da uninteressant...und Programme nicht das Papier wert, auf dem sie stehen.
Ab 2020 keine neuen Staatsschulden mehr machen? Das ist doch mal ein Ziel....mal davon abgesehen, dass wir durch die Zinsen der Schulden bis dahin schon über den Point of no Return raus sind. Das hörte sich beim Antritt von Frau Merkel auch anders an, aber jetzt will man ja wiedergewählt werden, also kann man ruhig mal wieder Geld ausgeben. Die Jugend ist zahlenmäßig für derzeitige Wahlen doch unwichtig. Wichtig hingegen ist die Generation der arbeitenden Bevölkerung und Renter, die sagen "nach mir die Sintflut". Bis die heutigen Jugendlichen einen Großteil der Wählerschaft ausmachen, ist doch längst vergessen, was die Parteien heute für einen Mist bauen. Dann zählt nicht mehr, was in der Vergangenheit war, sondern nur die neue Gegenwart. Insofern können Politiker auch wunderbar machen was sie wollen, weil sie wissen: Die Bevölkerung merkt sich nur Massenmord mehr als 8 Jahre...und auf den Egoismus der Wähler kann man bauen.
Man braucht sich doch nur die Nummer mit Kurt Beck anschauen. Erst gehyped weil er sich beim einfachen Volk immer schön eingeschleimt hat.....dann verbal ins offene Messer rennen lassen. Mit politischen Programmen(Erfolgen oder Mißerfolgen) hatte weder sein Aufstieg noch sein Fall etwas zu tun. Das war reine Polemik und Medienhype. Ein Schröder, der sich bei russischen Ölkonzernen ein zweites Standbein aufbaut. Ein Kohl, der in Spendenaffären verstrickt ist, dazu schweigen darf und monatlich dickes Geld kassiert während er sich von einer "jungen"(im Vergleich zu ihm) Tussi hofieren lässt. Ein Schmidt, für den offenbar jegliche Rauchergesetze nicht zählen. Wie willst du sowas den Jugendlichen als ernsthafte Politik/Politiker verkaufen? Man hat doch das Gefühl, das man im Rotlichviertel gelandet ist, wo sich jeder selbst der nächste ist und bei Bedarf prostituiert. Natürlich kommen sie sich da verarscht vor und lassen jegliches Interesse vermissen.
Wieviel Tagesthemenzuschauer wissen denn mehr über den neuen Wirtschaftsminister als seinen Namen und seine Parteizugehörigkeit? Macht das dann wirklich einen Unterschied ob man den Namen kennt oder nicht wenn man doch nicht weiß wofür er steht? Und selbst wenn man weitere Infos zu ihm hat, weiß man bei einem heutigen Politiker dann, was er morgen machen wird und wofür er WIRKLICH steht...und ob nicht nächsten Monat schon der nächste kommt?
Ich habe da jedenfalls vollstes Verständnis dafür, wenn da ein Jugendlicher sagt:"Sorry, der Zirkus geht mir am Allerwertesten vorbei!".

Zu den Nachrichten kann ich sagen das ich ein glühender Verehrer der RTL2-Nachrichten bin. Ja, richtig. Inhaltlich flacher geht es kaum. Aber weißt du was noch? Es sind die Nachrichten, die die meisten Themengebiete abdecken. Was mich dann interessiert, kann ich mir im Internet und in Zeitschriften(ich lese so jeden 2. Stern und Focus) intensiver und vor allem von mehrere Seiten beleuchtet, durchlesen(und das ohne reißerische Bilder auf mich einrieseln zu lassen). Gerade die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sind in ihrer Berichterstattung zwar intensiver aber auch viel selektiver(da kriegt man halt nur zu 3 Themen Infos...aber dann über die 3 auch genug um wenigstens am Stammtisch mitreden zu können ohne sich total zu blamieren). Ich lehne die Nachrichtensendungen als einzige Informationsquelle(was sie bei sehr vielen Leuten nach wie vor sind) ab und brauche da keine ausführliche Berichterstattung über die Anzahl von Todesopfern bis zur 2. Kommastelle wenn ich mich anschließend eh weiter informiere. Für mich ist es also nur ein Abriss des Tages und aus allen Bereichen und da liefert RTL2 mehr als ARD und ZDF.
Davon mal abgesehen, habe ich zu Nachrichtensendungen ohnehin ein sehr gespaltenes Verhältnis seit meine Mutter mal nach einer Tagesschau über Parlamentssendungen und ohne Bilder von Kriegen und Unfällen enttäuscht meinte:"Gott, waren das langweilige Nachrichten. Die 15 Minuten waren totale Zeitverschwendung.". Sie hatte Recht. Ich war auch enttäuscht. Keine leeren Kinderschuhe in Blutlachen mit Einschusslöchern in der Wand....keine kokelnden Autos...keine Reihen von Leichensäcken und heulenden Ehefrauen(diese Bilder werden übrigens bei ARD und ZDF deutlich länger gezeigt weil betreffende Beiträge länger sind. Ein Schelm wer dabei denkt, dass sie versuchen damit die Zuschauerzahlen zu erhöhen...;-)). Wie öde! 
Sensationsgier, Abenteuerlust, 10 Sekunden Mitleid ohne schlechtes Gewissen(und dem schönen Wissen wieviel besser mans doch selber gerade hat)....deshalb schauen fast alle die Nachrichten und darauf sind sie ausgerichtet. 
Wieviel Leute schauen die Nachrichten wirklich um sich zu informieren? Und bei wievielen geht es eher darum ihre niederen Instinkte zu befriedigen und das dann als "intellektuelle Fortbildung" zu verkaufen? Wieviel würden die Nachrichten noch schauen wenn es da keine Bilder von Kriegen gäbe, sondern solche Themen nur vor Bildern aus der Innenansicht eines Studios behandelt würden?


----------



## Vispi (14. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...



ich seh das ein wenig anders 

wenn man lange online Games zoggt ich nun schon seid 1998 wo es noch kein TS gab oder eben nicht genutzt wurde 

gewöhnt man sich an mehr den Sinn in den Texten zuwürdigen als deren richtige Schreibweise

mir geht das zumin so

mich stört es zum Bespiel garnicht wenn wer Fehler in seiner Schreibweise hat 

denn wie oft erlebt man es das der Satzbau 1 und der Inhalt 6 ist

mich stört es eher wenn sich Leute darüber aufregen grade in Foren ist das ja fasst Tagesordnung

jemand erstellt nen Beitrag und die Leute wollen garnit über das Thema nachdenken und Flamen mal fröhlich los über Fehler im Text

ich finde dann sollte man lieber garnix schreiben wenn man so verkrampft ist das einem die Augen bluten 

was auch nervt wenn sich Leute über Abkürzungen im MMORPG Genre herziehen und sich beschweren 

viele dieser gibt es nämlich schon aus Zeiten da hat noch nit mal wer an WOW online gedacht

man möchte eben viel Inhalt in kürzester Zeit übermitteln da kann es schon vorkommen das darunter die richtige Schreibweise leidet 

das aber dem anderen vorzuwerfen ist sinnfrei


----------



## zunix (14. Februar 2009)

Also:
 Die Nutzung der "Deutschen Rechtschreibung" ©  wird doch ab 30.02.2011 gebührenpflichtig ! (das ganze wird ,wie üblich, von der GEZ überwacht)

Ich finde es gut , dass sich immer mehr Leute zusammentun und eine freeware-Sprache entwickeln (ähnlich dem System: Windows-->Linux)
Hut ab vor den Entwicklern der neuen Sprache hier und im RL .

Statt über sie zu meckern , sollten wir uns alle mit freiwilligen Spenden (o.ä),an diesem wohl wichtigsten Projekt der deutschen Nation seit 300 Jahren beteiligen .

Wenn ich mir ausrechne, wieviele Rechtschreibungsgebühren in meinem Fall nach dem 30.02.2011 anfallen würden , werde ich ich bereits JETZT damit beginnen ,mich schnellstmöglich mit der neuen UGS anzufreunden!!

dehnkt doch biette mahl darühber nahch , bevohr iehr hir die gahnzen läute ruhntermahcht 

inn disemm sine 

zunix


----------



## evalux (14. Februar 2009)

Wer deutsche Kultur sucht, findet sie scheinbar in der Rechtschreibung. Das jedenfalls is mein Fazit, wenn ich mir dies Diskussion hier reinziehe.

Stil is wurscht, Inhalt is wurscht, Gefühl is wurscht, aber Rechtschreibung is wichtig.

Es fragt sich ja nich mal einer, warum die Amis sowas wie WoW erfinden können und wir nich. Weil wir ham schon genug mit unserer Rechtschreibung zu tun.

Wir sollten Jugendsprech und Jugendschriebs und das ganze Zeugs einfach verbieten, weil das versaut nur unsere Jugend.

.................wenn ihr sonst keine Probs habt.......


----------



## Ducmort (14. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf liebe Leute. Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?




Mich hats früher mal gestört. Leider härtet es ab, wenn man es immer hinnehmen muss, so dass mir das jetzt vollkommen egal ist.
Ich persönlich achte immer -zumindest in Foren- darauf- dass meine Rechtschreibung in Ordnung ist. Mehr als ein Vorbild sein, kannst du nicht.


----------



## evalux (14. Februar 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> seht es doch mal positiv: die tatsache, dass in wow so viele ungebildete rumrennen, zeigt doch nur, dass der wohlstand auch ehemals untere schichten erreicht hat. offensichtlich steht in jeder arbeiterwohnung ein pc mit internetanschluss.



Genau.




> tragisch: sie scheinen auch noch stolz auf ihre dummheit zu sein, denn sie stellen sie öffentlich zur schau, ohne auch nur zu versuchen, etwas richtig zu schreiben. offensichtlich sind sie in der überzahl...



Nach Lesen von all dem hier sind sie nicht in der Überzahl, aber sehr viele Leute regen sich über die schlimmsten Fälle so auf, das es so aussieht. Und man ist sich ohne sich auf einen speziellen Fall zu beziehen, nicht einig, ob das Provo oder BiNivo is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum sollen diese Leute richtig schreiben ? Ihr würdet sie auch so nicht mögen, also brauchen sie sich nicht für euch anstrengen. Und Leute wie ich regen sich eher darüber auf, dass man bei mancher witzigen Wortspielerei plötzlich nen Rechtschreibflame bekommt, was für ein definitiven Mangel an Phantasie zeugt.

Aber Rechtschreibung is wichtiger als Phantasie. Mein Kind soll später mal Ingenieur werden und nich Kulturfuzzi. So denkt ihr doch.


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (14. Februar 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> ... sie scheinen auch noch stolz auf ihre dummheit zu sein, denn sie stellen sie öffentlich zur schau,...



Wie war das gleich mit dem Glashaus?


----------



## nixahnung (14. Februar 2009)

Tolan schrieb:


> Ich bin in einer Realschule als Elternvertreter tätig,wenn ihr wüsstet wie hoch der Anteil von annerkannten Leghasthenikern ist, wäret ihr wahrscheinlich erschrocken. Ich will hier nicht diese boa,alda usw Entschuldigen, aber um Vorsicht bitten wenn mal einer mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuss steht. Es könnte sich um einen Leghastheniker handeln.
> Grüsse




Auch wenn der Thread schon ein wenig alt ist, endlich einer der auch DIES mal anspricht.
Die Verstümmelung der deutschen Sprache ist ja leider usus, aber wenn ich mit jemandem (der ansonsten auch noch ganz nett ist) schreibe und feststelle das jedes dritte Wort fehlerhaft ist, mache ich mir wenig Gedanken. Es gibt mehr Leghastheniker als viele glauben möchten. Und wenn Personen mit Migrationshintergrund der Sprache nicht mächtig sind, sich aber in einem MMORPG engagieren, so liegt der mangelnde Sprachschatz derer doch eher an uns!
Wie meine Mutter damals schon sagte, sprich nicht dieses t.... Deutsch mit ihnen, sondern bring ihnen das Richtige bei!!!

Wenn mich einer anwhispert und in einem unverständlichen Kauderwelch um etwas bittet sage ich ihm meistens, daß ich gerne helfe, aber nur wenn er den Satz halbwegs anständig formulieren kann.

Das war´s dann, und jetzt kommt´s...


cu, bb, hf etc.     :-)


----------



## Andicool (14. Februar 2009)

Jo mich nervt dass auch total. Am Besten finde ich immer noch Sachen wie: 

qail=geil(mit Q und A!), des=das wie z.B.: "des is ja ma n qailes Video." Ich könnte kotzen. -.-


Naja liegt wohl am türkischen Slang... und damit ist man wohl so richtig cool.


----------



## Nekramcruun (14. Februar 2009)

am auffälligsten finde ich daß immer die gleichen wörter falsch geschrieben werden.zum beispiel dann mit nur einem n...noch heal für naxx 10er dan gogogo oder holen mit 2 l....ich muss mir noch ein achievement hollen.das kommt so häufig vor daß es mir schwer fällt noch an zufall zu glauben.ich schreibe zwar im chat oder im forum alles klein weil mir das tippen sonst zu lange dauern würde und ich lasse satzzeichen bewusst aus aber ansonsten versuche ich schon drauf zu achten daß keine fehler drin sind.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Wer deutsche Kultur sucht, findet sie scheinbar in der Rechtschreibung. Das jedenfalls is mein Fazit, wenn ich mir dies Diskussion hier reinziehe.
> 
> Stil is wurscht, Inhalt is wurscht, Gefühl is wurscht, aber Rechtschreibung is wichtig.
> 
> ...



boah wenn ich so einen schwachsinn höre. du versuchst das ganze hier auf ein mimimi rumgeheule zu reduzieren. es geht doch nicht allein um die rechtschreibung sondern auch um das inhaltliche. wenn ich deinen kommentar so lese hast du vielleicht die letten paar posts gelesen aber mehr auch nicht.

nur weil du meinst das für uns der inhalt wurscht ist, brauchst du nicht sowas inhaltsloses zu posten. eine gesunde rechtschreibung is ja wohl mal die grundvorraussetzung, nicht mehr oder weniger. wenn du dazu in der lage bist kannst du mal anfangen über inhalt und alles andere nachzudenken...



evalux schrieb:


> Nach Lesen von all dem hier sind sie nicht in der Überzahl, aber sehr viele Leute regen sich über die schlimmsten Fälle so auf, das es so aussieht. Und man ist sich ohne sich auf einen speziellen Fall zu beziehen, nicht einig, ob das Provo oder BiNivo is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau das selbe du raffst überhaupt nicht das es uns gar nicht allein um die rechtschreibung geht. manche leute ham anscheinend nicht nur damit ein problem sondern auch mit dem lesen und dem verständnis von texten... solltest vielleicht auch ab und zu ein buch lesen, damit kannst du das super trainieren...

und @ Pacster:

naja über unsere politik brauchen wir hier gar nicht reden, das wär ein ganz anderes thema und grundsätzlich will ich dir was das angeht auch gar nicht mal widersprechen. allerdings scheint mir als ob du das wirklich als grund siehst und da bin ich ganz anderer meinung. das mag sicherlich für einen kleinen teil zutreffen, aber dazu müsste sich ja jemand erstmal mit der materie befasst haben um so zu denken, was schlichtweg einfach mindestens (wirklich noch sehr optimistisch geschätzt) gerade mal 50% gar nicht tun, eher mehr...

also das als grund anzuführen halte ich für schlichtweg unberechtigt. das gleicht einem bildzeitungsleser der sich über alles aufregt ohne wirklich ahnung zu haben worum es eigentlich geht, frei nach dem motto "wenn es alle anderen auch so sehen muss es ja richtig sein" ...
wenn ich mir regelmäßig die umfragen angucke zu dem thema "wen würden sie wählen wenn am sonntag wahl wäre...?" da lach ich mich nur noch kaputt. das is das über die jahre immer das selbe, immer wollen sie entweder cdu oder spd, je nachdem welche partei grade regiert bzw nicht regiert... immer is ja alles so schlecht und alles ham sie falsch gemacht, einfach die anderen wählen die können es ja nur besser machen.

und dabe einfach überhaupt keine ahnung haben was eigentlich schiefläuft und wieso. und dann das argument zu bringen das sich die jugend dafür nicht interessiert gerade WEIL das so läuft halt ich schlichtweg für sehr naiv. 

ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen da ich noch einigermaßen viel mit schülern zu tun habe (zum einem wegen meiner kleinen schwester, zum anderem weil ich selber nachhilfe in englisch und spanisch gebe) das dem gewiss nicht so ist, zumindestens bei dem größten teil.
wenn ich an meine schulzeit zurückdenke läufts mir heute noch eiskalt den rückenrunter. fächer wie ethik oder politik waren echt grausam, da hab ich mich echt gefragt wie es manche schaffen geistig so einfach gestrickt zu sein. dummheit ist wirklich ein segen hab ich mir damals gedacht... und das war damals nicht so weil wir viele ausländer in der klasse hatten und somit der inhalt vielleicht nicht ganz verständlich war oder das der lehrer das schlecht vermittelt hat, oder oder oder...

ich erinnere mich noch an stunden in diesen beiden fächern in denen unser lehrer (den ich übrigens sehr gemocht habe und der meinung nach wirklich wichtiges zu erzählen hatte) vorne wirklich interessante dinge angeführt hat aber keiner zuhörte. nein die ganze klasse hat sich unterhalten und das in dem maße das ich mich wirklich anstrengen musste akustisch zu verstehen was mein lehrer vorne sagte. er konnte sich schlecht durchsetzen, aber wen jemand einfach mal zugehört hätte was er eigentlich sagte und worum es eigentlich ging hätte dieser jemand bestimmt erkannt wie interessant der unterricht eigentlich ist im vergleich zu den anderen "scheiß" fächern.

aber naja egal ich hab schon lange damit aufgehört mich über sowas zu ärgern. ich habe auch dieses "nach mir die sinflut" denken mittlerweile. ich studiere, verdiene einigermaßen gut geld und habe gewisse perspektiven was meine zukunft angeht, werde vielleicht in 2 oder 3 jahren ins ausland gehen, das weiß ich noch nicht genau.

und ich sage mittlerweile ganz ehrlich: es is mir sowas von scheißegal wie sich das hier alles weiterentwickelt. ich hab jahrelang versucht mich darüber nicht zu ärgern sondern irgendwas zu tun, aber ich sehe da einfach keinen ausweg und ich lass mich nicht in diesen sumpf hineinziehen. jeder der darin untergeht ist selber schuld, auch wenn das jetzt hart klingt.
bin mal gespannt wo in den nächsten 10-20 jahren unsere ärzte und proffesoren herkommen sollen. da wird die kluft zwischen besser und schlechter bezahlten noch größer und das vollkommen zurecht... ^^ deutschland ist jetzt schon kaputt, aber wenn die im moment heranwachsende generation erstmal einen großteil der wählerschaft bildet kann man einfach nur noch gute nacht sagen... auch wenn die wahlbeteiligung voraussichtlich nur 30% betragen wird : D

ich sehe die dinge meißtens negativ und erwarte immer das schlimmste, dann kann es nämlich immer nur besserkommen. aber trotzdem muss ich sagen das ich meißtens mehr realist als pessimist bin auch wenn sich das alles anders anhören mag...


----------



## Dregodis (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Also um erlich zu sein, stört es mich wenniger wie Leute schreiben. Hauptsache die können es und man versteht es was Sie einem mitteilen wolln.

Ich persönlich arbeite in einem Büro wo ich "recht" wichtige Dokumete schreibe und im Spiel bzw im Forum sind es keine wichtigen Dokumente die einem Chef oder jemanden höheren in die Hände falln. Ich bin froh wenn ich nicht dauernt geschwollen schreiben muss sondern auch mal Abkützungen bzw im Dialekt schreiben kann. So wird schon mal aus einem Fett = Fät oder einem Geil = XD. Ich war bestimmt nie gut in Gramatik oder so aber wenn man sich anstreng funktioniert es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw In Office Programmen helfen ja die Rechtschreibtools

Ich finde aber einen anderen Punkt wesentlich nerviger als das Thema hier, und zwar Solziales umgehn mit anderen Menschen.

Es werden wesentlich mehr Theads geschrieben wo die 2te Antwort schon mal sein kann : L2P , Nap , geh Heulen oder so etwas in der Art.

PS ; Look @ Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (14. Februar 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Wer deutsche Kultur sucht, findet sie scheinbar in der Rechtschreibung. Das jedenfalls is mein Fazit, wenn ich mir dies Diskussion hier reinziehe.
> 
> Stil is wurscht, Inhalt is wurscht, Gefühl is wurscht, aber Rechtschreibung is wichtig.
> 
> ...



jaja, weil posts die ohne satzzeichen und mit zerstückelten sätzen daherkommen so viel stil und gefühl mitbringen... und der inhalt ist natürlich auch bei jedem post dieser sorte so sinnvoll und tiefgründig...

...


----------



## ambrador (14. Februar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Während man früher vom durchschnittlichen Dreher nicht mehr erwartet hat als das 1x1 und das er seinen Namen fehlerfrei buchstabieren kann, sollte er heute Feinstaub(und wie er zustande kommt), Erderwärmung und das Internet erklären können. Während man früher maximal den US-Präsidenten namentlich kennen sollte weil er alle paar Tage mal über den Bildschirm flimmerte, sollen es heute doch bitte alle Staatschefs der EU sein, dann noch der US-Vize, und die 1-2 Herausforderer der letzten Wahl. Früher endete das erwartete Wissen mehr oder weniger an der deutschen(bzw. sogar an der innerdeutschen) Staatsgrenze. Wer wurde damals denn bitte danach gefragt, wieviel Bundesländer die DDR hat, wie sie heißen und wo sie liegen...mit Hauptstädten!?



Finde ich alles eher unwichtig, da über Wikipedia im Handumdrehen zu klären. Solches Wissen nenne ich eher "Ballast". Schließlich kennt sich die durchschnittliche "Für Ihr"-Leserin vermutlich 115% besser als ich in der Namenswelt der Reichen und Glücklichen aus. Vermutlich weiß sie sogar, dass Feinstaub hinten bei die Autos rauskommt und es immer wärmer wird, weil wir zu viel Auto fahren (oder: autofahren (?)).

Welcher der Bildungsverfalltheorie-Verfechter hier im Forum könnte denn tatsächlich sagen, welche wissenschaftlichen Theorien und Erkenntnisse für oder gegen die Gefahren von Feinstaub und Erderwärmung sprechen? Wird es in Deutschland nun wärmer oder kälter aufgrund der globalen Erwärmung? Helfen Fahrverbote gegen Feinstaubbelastung in großstädtischen Stadtzentren? 

Könnte jemand kurz die Unterschiede in den Wahlprogrammen der SPD und CDU skizzieren oder die Alternative McCaine/Obama bezüglich ihrer sozialpolitisch zu erwarteten Folgen analysieren? Was soll ich mit dem Wissen über die Anzahl neuer Bundeslöcher und deren vermeintlichen Hauptstädte? Wie wäre es mit ein paar Hinweisen zur infrastrukturellen Ausstattung von Brandenburg und MeckPomm? Wie hoch sind eigentlich die Arbeitslosenquoten in Südthüringen? Welche Maßnahmen zur Strukturförderung haben sich in den letzten 10 Jahren als sinnvoll erwiesen?



> Wenn heute einer sagt, das ihm Außenpolitik egal ist, ist er ein Idiot.



Du weißt gar nicht, wie zufällig Recht du mit dieser Aussage hast (und dieses Wissen wäre dann eigentlich der sokokratischen Einsicht des eigenen Nichtwissens geschuldet). Ein "Idiot" ist (von gr. idiotes) eine "Privatperson" und wenn Luhmann recht hat, dass wir das, was wir wissen, nur aus den Massenmedien wissen, dann ist derjenige, der sich in Außenpolitik nicht auskennt, tatsächlich ein reiner "Privat"- und kein "Globalmann". Aber zumindest nicht fehl- und desinformiert von den Massenmedien.



> Da stellt sich dann auch die Frage nach den Prioritäten. Die gesammelten Werke Goethes....oder doch lieber das Windows XP Handbuch und die Bedienungsanleitung für's Handy . Was ist wichtiger im täglichen Leben?



Die Frage stellt sich faktisch selbstverständlich nicht. Dann könnte ich mich auch gegen Lernen überhaupt entscheiden. Und das wird schlechthin nicht möglich sein. Ich *kann* auch "lernen", meine Zeit möglichst unproduktiv vor der Glotze zu verbringen. Das ist gar nicht so einfach (wie dir ein fleißig Verrenteter bestimmt darlegen kann). Was wir lernen ist im Allgemeinen keine Frage einer persönlichen Entscheidung, sondern Folge der Lebensform, die unsere Praxis bestimmt. Jedes Wissen und Können ist deshalb auch immer Verlust an Lebensformmöglichkeiten: Wer einmal Kants Transzendentalphilosophie gelernt hat, kommt nie wieder dahinter zurück. Das Wissen um die Hauptstadt Bayerns ist in diesem Sinn gar nicht "Gelerntes", denn das ... kann ich vergessen (zum Glück).


----------



## mister.G (14. Februar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> boah wenn ich so einen schwachsinn höre. du versuchst das ganze hier auf ein mimimi rumgeheule zu reduzieren. es geht doch nicht allein um die rechtschreibung sondern auch um das inhaltliche. wenn ich deinen kommentar so lese hast du vielleicht die letten paar posts gelesen aber mehr auch nicht.
> 
> nur weil du meinst das für uns der inhalt wurscht ist, brauchst du nicht sowas inhaltsloses zu posten. eine gesunde rechtschreibung is ja wohl mal die grundvorraussetzung, nicht mehr oder weniger. wenn du dazu in der lage bist kannst du mal anfangen über inhalt und alles andere nachzudenken...
> 
> ...



Mal eine Frage an dich. Wie sieht dein Leben eigentlich aus, wenn du nicht Spiel, Spaß und Vergnügen von Schule, Lernen und Arbeiten trennen kannst? Manche haben schon recht hier, das die Deutsche Bevölkerung nur auf das äußere achtet (in diesem Fall ein paar Buchstaben) und nicht auf den Charakter. Im Spiel achte ich auch nicht auf Kommas und kürze auch gerne mal etwas ab, aber in Prüfungen etc. konzentriere ich mich stark darauf. 

Natürlich gehören schreiben und lesen zur Grundvorraussetzung, aber Höflichkeit, Verständniss gegenüber anderen Gesellschaftsschichten sind um einiges wichtiger. Und diese Eigenschaften scheinen die meisten Rechtschreibflamer einfach nicht zu haben.


----------



## Eckhexaule (14. Februar 2009)

Die Rechtsschreibung in Deutschland ist allgemein, vorallem bei den Jüngeren, eine Katastrophe!
Wenn man teilweise Geschäftsbriefe bekommt die mehr als 2 Fehler enthalten ist das mehr als peinlich.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

Dregodis schrieb:


> Ich bin froh wenn ich nicht dauernt geschwollen schreiben muss sondern auch mal Abkützungen bzw im Dialekt schreiben kann.



hm ich hoffe das du diesen satz ironisch geschrieben hast... ^^  ich mein nur weil man hier oder im spiel nicht gezwungen ist alles richtig zu schreiben heißt es ja nich das man es falsch schreiben muss...

und vor allem entsteht aus einem wort wie "abkürzungen" sowas wie "abkützungen" einfach nur weil man zu faul ist es richtig zu schreiben. das is genauso wie angebliche abkürzungen die gar keine sind weil das wort einfach nicht kürzer sondern schlichtweg falsch geschrieben ist... ^^




mister.G schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an dich. Wie sieht dein Leben eigentlich aus, wenn du nicht Spiel, Spaß und Vergnügen von Schule, Lernen und Arbeiten trennen kannst? Manche haben schon recht hier, das die Deutsche Bevölkerung nur auf das äußere achtet (in diesem Fall ein paar Buchstaben) und nicht auf den Charakter. Im Spiel achte ich auch nicht auf Kommas und kürze auch gerne mal etwas ab, aber in Prüfungen etc. konzentriere ich mich stark darauf.
> 
> Natürlich gehören schreiben und lesen zur Grundvorraussetzung, aber Höflichkeit, Verständniss gegenüber anderen Gesellschaftsschichten sind um einiges wichtiger. Und diese Eigenschaften scheinen die meisten Rechtschreibflamer einfach nicht zu haben.



soooo um zu dir zu kommen... ich achte im spiel auch nicht unbedingt auf jedes satzzeichen und auf groß und klein schreibung schon gar nicht... aber trotzdem schreibe ich alles richtig wenn ich mich nicht gerade vertippe und das nicht weil ich darauf besonderen wert lege, sondern weil es doch einfach keinen unterschied mache. das klingt für mich so als ob das für manche hier einfach einfacher ist manche dinge falsch zu schreiben und das find ich einfach total schwachsinnig... ^^  entweder kann ich ein wort richtig schreiben oder nicht, worin liegt den genau die mühe das dann auch zu tun...

und ich trenne sehr wohl spiel spaß und vergnügen von arbeit und allem anderem. wie kommst du darauf das ich das nicht tun würde? denkst du ich schicke jeden satz den ich von irgendjemanden geschrieben bekomme rot angestrichen zurück und weise ihn auf seine fehler hin? das ich jeden anflame wie dumm er doch ist wenn er dein ein oder anderen rechtschreib- bzw tippfehler macht?

keineswegs, ich kürze selber dinge ab seh allerdings nur keinen sinn darin wieso ich ein wort falsch schreiben sollte wenn ich weiß wie man es richtig schreibt oder irgendetwas unsinnigerweise abzukürzen nur damit ich es mir spare 1 oder 2 buchstaben mehr zu tippen (beispiel dann / dan )... also sowas als argument zu bringen ist für mich einfach nur ne faule ausrede mehr nicht...

naja vielleicht tippen solche leute auch nur mit ihren beiden zeigefingern, dass vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber das ist doch trotzdem kein grund... ^^

und mit sowas wie voruteilen oder fehlendem verständnis brauchste mir gar nicht kommen...


----------



## ambrador (14. Februar 2009)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Die Rechtsschreibung in Deutschland ist allgemein, vorallem bei den Jüngeren, eine Katastrophe!
> Wenn man teilweise Geschäftsbriefe bekommt die mehr als 2 Fehler enthalten ist das mehr als peinlich.



Und erst bei den Jüngsten! Mein 2-jähriger hat ne Klaue, da kann man nichtmal von Rechtschreibung reden!

Abgesehen davon enthält dein 2. Satz meiner Meinung nach "mehr als 2 Fehler". Nämlich drei - wobei man über einen wohl streiten könnte, da er eher grammatischer Natur ist. Nagut: evtl. nicht "grammatisch", aber halt nicht den Duden-Konventionen entspricht. 

Inhaltlich würde ich bemängeln, dass man natürlich nicht "teilweise Geschäftsbriefe bekommt", sondern Geschäftsbriefe bekommt, die teilweise - oder sollte man sagen: zum Teil, Fehler enthalten.


----------



## Lefrondon (14. Februar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Und erst bei den Jüngsten! Mein 2-jähriger hat ne Klaue, da kann man nichtmal von Rechtschreibung reden!
> 
> Abgesehen davon enthält dein 2. Satz meiner Meinung nach "mehr als 2 Fehler". Nämlich drei - wobei man über einen wohl streiten könnte, da er eher grammatischer Natur ist. Nagut: evtl. nicht "grammatisch", aber halt nicht den Duden-Konventionen entspricht.
> 
> Inhaltlich würde ich bemängeln, dass man natürlich nicht "teilweise Geschäftsbriefe bekommt", sondern Geschäftsbriefe bekommt, die teilweise - oder sollte man sagen: zum Teil, Fehler enthalten.


Dies hier war aber kein Geschäftsbrief, sondern ein Beitrag in einem Forum. Das sind 1. zwei verschiedene Schuhe und außerdem 2. schreibt ihr beide wesentlich besser als der Durchschnitt. Teilweise gehts echt ins Unerträgliche.


----------



## svnshadow (14. Februar 2009)

hmmmm, ich muss ehrlich sagen.... hin und wieder schreib ich auch mit flüchtigkeitsfehlern.... wer frei von schuld ist, werfe den ersten stein!

jedoch mach ich mir teilweise wirklich sorgen wenn ich sehe wie in den chats geschrieben wird! denn, was nicht ausser acht gelassen werden sollte..... was wenn diese leute so auch schreiben aufsetzen, sich bewerben oder anträge stellen????? 

man sollte es sicher nicht überbewerten aber ein wenig mühe schadet auf keinen fall! und schlimmstenfalls, ganz retro, bücher lesen.... da prägt man sich instinktiv ein wie wörter geschrieben werden.... nur scheinen bücher ja "out" zu sein


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Februar 2009)

*Wirft den ersten Stein*
Gnähähä!

Bücher sind wie Websites zum Mitnehmen und die funktionieren sogar offline!


----------



## Keltain (14. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Also Korinthen sind schonmal kein Bestandteil des "Geheimwissens". Wobei Deine Art des Herangehens an die Problematik auch was hat - den Mofafahrer, der mit seiner frisierten Zündapp in der verkehrsberuhigten Zone mit fünfzig Sachen über den Asphalt schreddert links überholen und ohne Rücksicht auf Mensch, Tier und Pneu zum Anhalten bewegen um ihm dann Vorhaltungen über sein verkehrswidriges Verhalten machen ist schon wirklich gut. Aber den Passanten, den Du beinahe überfahren hättest, anzumosern, weil sich der über Deinen Fahrstil beschwert, und zuguterletzt mangels Argumenten schlicht zu schmollen, das ist diskussionstechnisch schon echt genial.
> 
> Wobei generell dieser beginnende Privatkrieg hier nicht so das wahre ist, das muß man auch mal sagen - ich find Deine Methodik zwar grundfalsch, aber das ändert nichts an der im Grunde genommen doch recht ähnlichen Sichtweise
> 
> ...




wiso sollte ein kleinkrieg nicht so das wahre sein, gerade hier, in einem forum des kriegshandwerks ist das doch mehr als passend. argumente sind um 1uhr immer so ne sache, wobei auch von deiner seite nicht wirklich viel kam, ausser der markigen hinweise auf meine rechtschreibfehler, die tatsächlich ungewollt waren.
also auf zur zweiten runde. wo waren wir, ah ja, die argumente. "es gibt verschiedene arten von großbuchstaben, [...] die einen sind eher als satzzeichen zu werten" (sinngemäß). völlig richtig.
nächstes...  öhm, ach, das wars ja schon. 

kennst du den film "mux mäuschen still"? 
ein (über)korrektes verhalten mag moralisch durchaus löblich sein, ist jedoch teils fernab der realität. meine art, mofafahrer zum anhalten zu bewegen, würde ich eher mit dem harpunieren eines wals vergleichen, die einzig entweichende luft wäre in diesem fall die des moforeifens. insofern wähle ich aus meiner sicht den weg der goldenen mitte, arbeite an meiner eigenen rechtschreibung und nehme mir die freiheit, andere trotz mangels eigener perfektion zu korrigieren. 

nicht falsch verstehen, "weisheit" werde ich mir ab jetzt wohl merken können, ich bin dankbar um jeden, der mir was beibringt - oder es versucht. den kommafehler zu korrigieren, wird da schon schwieriger... immer ein verb im nebensatz?


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Inhaltlich würde ich bemängeln, dass man natürlich nicht "teilweise Geschäftsbriefe bekommt", sondern Geschäftsbriefe bekommt, die teilweise - oder sollte man sagen: zum Teil, Fehler enthalten.



nice one  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (14. Februar 2009)

Außerhalb von WoW ist die Rechtschreibung meistens bei den weiblichen etwas komisch :O
Wenn irgendwer in WkW mal geguckt hat was die da schreiben... grauenvoll!
Groß -und kleinschreibung gemischt;Buntes Zahlengemenge und total unnötige Abkürzungen.
In WoW sind nichtmehr soviele schlechte Schreiber.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> Außerhalb von WoW ist die Rechtschreibung meistens bei den weiblichen etwas komisch :O
> Wenn irgendwer in WkW mal geguckt hat was die da schreiben... grauenvoll!
> Groß -und kleinschreibung gemischt;Buntes Zahlengemenge und total unnötige Abkürzungen.
> In WoW sind nichtmehr soviele schlechte Schreiber.



naja das sind meißtens irgendwelche kleinen mädels. is halt so ein slang der sich entwickelt hat. find das genauso schlimm, aber das kannst du auch nich nur auf weiblein beschränken. ich für meinen teil denke das ich ziemlich normal schreibe... ^^

das ist halt wie das "alda / alder" aso prinzip bei den jungs, nur halt "knuddeliger" : D


viel schlimmer finde ich einfach die verballhornung unserer schönen deutschen sprache und zwar dergestalt (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das es einem schon fast tränen in die augen treibt...

und noch die zweckentfremdung vieler wörter... alles ist krass, korregggdd, alles rockt...  

"hey was hastn am we gemacht? ach ich war feiern..."

was hast du denn gefeiert?!?!?!   oh man wie ich da ausrasten könnt...


----------



## VILOGITY (14. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich einfach mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> ...



Naja was soll man sagen, ist schon machmal sehr peinlich was so im Chat steht, auf jedenfall bei uns auf dem Server.
Aldaaa, Deine Mudda, Gilden Namen wie Gangsta, etc...... muss reppen Stifel sind kaputt, bin heute crank und vertig, uvm......

Da wundert mich die PISA Studie nicht mehr, traurig, die Hälfte der Jungenlichen die man überall trifft reden so ne Art
"Ausländisch" Deutsch + English, verstehen ist ja nicht das Problem, aber es hört sich teilweise so Assig an, da möchte man mit nem Baseball..... ihnen das Maul usw......

Naja, aber sich dann wundern, dass man keine Lehrstelle bekommt, wie auch, man wird ja nicht verstanden.
Ein Freunb von mir hat eine Firma und ich sage dir, wenn du da so einige Bewerbungen liest, läuft du weg, weit weg.....


----------



## Rhesus (14. Februar 2009)

Kritiker schrieb:


> Kann dem Threadersteller nur zustimmen.
> Am schlimmsten ist es immer im Chat zu lesen, wie jemand etwas sucht: "hat wer", "kann wer", "will wer"
> Es heißt jemand, verdammt!



ich liebe dich! ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der diese unart nicht ausstehen kann


----------



## Schlamm (14. Februar 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Da wundert mich die PISA Studie nicht mehr, traurig, die Hälfte der Jungenlichen die man überall trifft reden so ne Art
> "Ausländisch" Deutsch + English, verstehen ist ja nicht das Problem, aber es hört sich teilweise so Assig an, da möchte man mit nem Baseball..... ihnen das Maul usw......
> 
> Naja, aber sich dann wundern, dass man keine Lehrstelle bekommt, wie auch, man wird ja nicht verstanden.
> Ein Freunb von mir hat eine Firma und ich sage dir, wenn du da so einige Bewerbungen liest, läuft du weg, weit weg.....



Ganz soo schlimm wie es einem vorkommt ist es nicht. Nur man errinert sich natürlich meist an die Jugendlichen die Mist reden, als an denen die normal sprechen. Auch ist ja nur ein siebtel der Klasse in etwa ohne Abschluss in der 10ten, zumindest war es in meinem Jahrgang so...ich finde das alles nicht so tragisch...


----------



## mister.G (14. Februar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht gerade *vertippe* und das nicht weil ich darauf besonderen wert lege, sondern weil es doch einfach keinen unterschied mache. das klingt für mich so als ob das für manche hier einfach einfacher ist manche dinge falsch zu schreiben und das find ich einfach total schwachsinnig... ^^  entweder kann ich ein wort richtig schreiben oder nicht, worin liegt den genau die mühe das dann auch zu tun...



Vertippen ist das Schlagwort! Manche können  einfach nicht auf einer Tastatur schreiben, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das man nicht schreiben kann!!! Sie möchten Ingame möglicherweise so schnell wie möglich zurückantworten, wodruch solche Fehler eben passieren. Na klar gibt es ein paar Ausnahmen die schlecht in der Schule sind. Aber diese kannst du nicht anhand eines Textes ausmachen und darum geht es hier. 

Und wenn es nach dem TE geht sollte man ja eigentlich auch Wörter wie Tank, Mage oder Abkürzungen wie "vk" nicht benutzen dürfen. Und ich glaube es gibt hier keinen der das macht. Sogar ein Deutschlehrer würd anstatt "Tank" kein anderes Wort benutzen.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

naja man kann ja wohl ganz klar unterscheiden zwischen tipp- und rechtschreibfehlern...

das kannste allein erkennen wenn du dir das wort anguckst. welcher buchstabe neben welchem liegt, was zuviel oder zu wenig getippt wurde... das passiert jedem auch mir und wenn ich schon mitten im satz bin verbesser ich das auch nicht noch, auch nicht nachträglich...

sowas kommt halt vor aber wenn du siehst das immer wieder die selben einfachen wörter schlichtweg falsch geschrieben werden kannst du das nicht auf die unfähigkeit beschränken richtig mit einer tastatur umgehen zu können


----------



## fraudani (14. Februar 2009)

Viel schlimmer als Rechtschreibfehler finde ich Texte, die eine DIN A4 Seite füllen und komplett ohne Satzzeichen auskommen. DAS ist wirklich nervig und hochgradig anstrengend zu lesen.


----------



## stupsnäschen (14. Februar 2009)

Mein Favorit: "Das wird ein Loose"
soll heißen: "Das wird eine Niederlage"

dabei heißt Niederlage aber "Loss"...
"Loose" bedeutet was ganz anderes...

<3


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2009)

genau wie auf unserem cs server, wieviele da ihre namen nicht richtig schreiben können...

einer unserer stammis beispielsweise nennt sich "ThE b!ggest lOOsEr"...

ich denke mal er meint das wort verlierer, welches allerdings nur mit einem O, also Loser geschrieben wird. das wort looser wäre dann ein adjektiv, und würde in etwa soviel wie "lockerer" bedeuten, eine steigerungsform von locker...

also auch ein eindeutiger rechtschreibfehler und wohl kaum ein tippfehler... es muss ja nicht jeder perfekt englisch können, aber wenn ich so etwas als namen nehme dann versuch ich doch wenigstens das richtig zu machen...

vielleicht ist englisch auch seine muttersprache, was das alles noch schlimmer machen würde... ^^


----------



## simoni (15. Februar 2009)

The biggest Looser ist wohl von der gleichnamigen Pro Sieben Show abzuleiten ...


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2009)

hm okay kein plan ich guck nich wirklich viel fernsehen und wenn dann nich irgendein dummenprogramm...

kenn die sendung nicht, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das der titel wohl richtig geschrieben ist...
ändert also nix an der tatsache das besagte person ihren nick falsch geschrieben hat ^^


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2009)

hier ein tolles beispiel, hab ich gerade entdeckt als ich aus langeweile n bissel rumgelesen hab...

der erste post, vom threadersteller selber ist zu beachten ^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1468444


----------



## Laeknishendr (15. Februar 2009)

Oha! Nicht diesen alten Thread wieder ausgraben - das gibt nur böses Blut *g*


----------



## MayoAmok (15. Februar 2009)

ich geb an dieser stelle mal meinen senf dazu, indem ich den großen heinz strunk zitiere

"die ausländer reden wie deutsche, und die deutschen reden wie ausländer, die wie deutsche reden."


wir haben eine sehr schöne, zwar auch schwierige, sprache. nicht umsonst nennt man deutschland auch das land der dichter und denker. allerdings in letzter zeit nichtmehr sooft. warum das so ist, kann man in diesem thread ablesen. 

die krönung ist es in letzter zeit allerdings geworden, zur abkürzung der deutschen sprache, "echte" englische wörter zu benutzen. also keine anglizismen. so taucht letzthin statt warum, das englische "why" vor fragen auf. 

ich frage mich, warum muss das sein? im handels-allgemeinchannel kann ich das ja noch ignorieren, allerdings machen das auch gildies. die kann man nicht so einfach ignorieren. da will man ja auch helfen. als ich da neulich mal jemanden aus der gilde drauf hingewiesen hab, dass es für why ein gebräuchliches deutsche wort gäbe, hat er doch glatt die gilde verlassen. und es ist nicht meine, weswegen ich mir da ärger mit der leitung einhandeln könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieses "wer" problem, was ja irgendwo über mir schon angesprochen wurde, stört mich auch sehr. es sieht nicht gut aus und beim lesen weigern sich meine augen, dies als richtig zu akzeptieren. 

es ist ja gut und auch richtig, dass sich die sprache weiterentwickelt, allein, die eingeschlagene richtung macht mir sorgen...


----------



## Curse187 (15. Februar 2009)

Ähm... ist das hier das Germanistikertreffen oder bin ich hier falsch?


Ich kann euch ja verstehen, wenn ihr über ihergentwelche Texte in nem Forum streitet, die aussehen wie vom ersten Mensch.


>>>Aber<<< ich kann euch nicht verstehen, wenn ihr euch über ihrgentwelche Abkürtzungen und flüchtigkeits Fehler in nem Chat ärgert, denn in einem Chat wird und muss oft sehr schnell geschrieben werden, und um das zu erreichen wird nicht so genau auf Rechtschreibfehler geachtet und es werden halt Abkürtzungen verwendet. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die es maßlos übertreiben, aber für solche gibt es ja ne "Ignorlist", wenn euch das ja sooo stört.
Ihr verstehst doch sicher die Abkürtzungen: "LFG", "Naxx", "DD", "Pot", "char" und "reppen". Fersteht ihr das jetzt nicht oder wollt es nicht verstehen?
Wenn ja, dann solltet ihr wirklich auf einen RP-Server wechseln und euch in eure kleine heile Welt zuzückziehen wo jeder immer und überall eine "perfekte" Rechtschreibung haben "muss". Und vorallem haltet euch ja von ihrgentwelchen Chats fern.

Euch ist es bestimmt schon aufgefallen, ja ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Gramatik und Rechtschreibung vorallem mit meiner Interpunktion. Ihr könnt mich jetzt natürlich deswegen "flamen", aber ich ich geb bei Forenbeiträgen immer mein bestes, alles richtig zu schreiben. Ich habe halt eine Schwäche in Deutsch und in Englisch, fertig.


Mfg... ups... entschuldigung...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Curse187


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2009)

Curse187 schrieb:


> >>>Aber<<< ich kann euch nicht verstehen, wenn ihr euch über ihrgentwelche Abkürtzungen und flüchtigkeits Fehler in nem Chat ärgert, denn in einem Chat wird und muss oft sehr schnell geschrieben werden, und um das zu erreichen wird nicht so genau auf Rechtschreibfehler geachtet und es werden halt Abkürtzungen verwendet. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die es maßlos übertreiben, aber für solche gibt es ja ne "Ignorlist", wenn euch das ja sooo stört.
> Ihr verstehst doch sicher die Abkürtzungen: "LFG", "Naxx", "DD", "Pot", "char" und "reppen". Fersteht ihr das jetzt nicht oder wollt es nicht verstehen?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



du gehörst einfach auch zu denen die es einfach nicht verstanden haben. leseverständniss kann man hier wohl auch gut diskutieren...

es geht nicht um irgendwelche flüchtigkeitsfehler oder irgendwelche abkürzungen oder worte wie reppen, buffen oder sonst irgendwas, sowas benutzen wir selber, wieso auch nicht...

es geht darum das es mittlerweile viele leute nicht mehr in der lage sind die einfachsten wörter richtig zu schreiben... und das ist einfach sehr erschreckend und darüber diskutieren wir hier. vielleicht solltest du auch mal anfangen richtig zu lesen und dich nicht einfach nur dem geflame anschließen von leuten die das genauso wenig tun. am besten einfach nichts zu dingen sagen, bei denen man überhaupt keine ahung hat worum es geht...

auch hier gilt: wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ^^


----------



## Erynberia (15. Februar 2009)

*mich gerade durch die 64 Seiten gelesen habe*

Mich regt es auch auf, wenn ich sehe, wie die deutsche Sprache - oder Teile, sprich: Wörter - verschandelt werden. Im Chat kann es wirklich durchaus einmal passieren, dass Buchstaben verdreht werden. Ich spreche mich davon nicht frei. Aber in Foren und bei Gesprächen oder anderen schriftlichen Dingen sollte man schon darauf achten, dass man vernünftig schreibt, vor allem mit Punkt und Komma etc. 

Ich habe sehr viel mit Texten zu tun, privat und beruflich. Beruflich ist klar, da achtet man sehr darauf, dass die Wörter richtig geschrieben werden. Privat schreibe ich sehr viel, und ich liebe die Möglichkeiten der deutschen Sprache, also wie man sich ausdrücken kann. 

Ich muss auch sagen, dass es mir mittlerweile körperliche Schmerzen bereitet, wenn ich Wörter sehe, die so geschrieben werden wie man sie evtl. umgangssprachlich ausspricht. 

Seit der neuen Rechtschreibung ist das sogar noch schlimmer geworden, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Was ich auch sehr unverschämt finde, ist diese fordernde Ausdrucksweise in den Channels im Spiel. Wenn man Zeit hat, ist es da zu viel verlangt, gerade einmal einen vernünftigen höflichen Satz bzw. eine höfliche Bitte zu formulieren? Ich denke nicht. 

Fazit: Die deutsche Sprache ist vom Aussterben bedroht.


----------



## Killerhexer (15. Februar 2009)

Nunja ganz unrecht habt ihr alle nicht aber naja jedem wie er es kann.
Wenn sagen wir alles kleingeschrieben ist und der Rest in Ordnung also zum Beispiel komische Buchstaben in wörtern vorkommen, die da nicht hinsollen ist es nicht wirklich gut. Aber auf Groß-, Kleinschreibung kann man verzichten meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## jemiel (15. Februar 2009)

Killerhexer schrieb:


> Aber auf Groß-, Kleinschreibung kann man verzichten meiner Meinung nach.



Naja, es ist auch ein Unterschied ab man alles klein schreibt, oder Ob MAn so Schreibt Wie Ich jetzt Gerade. das Ist AUF dauer Auch Ganz schön Nervtötend:-)

mfg


----------



## Sonntagshut (15. Februar 2009)

Das Problem ist ja an sich nicht die Rechtschreibung, sondern Grammatik. Wenn jemand Hochdeutsch sprechen kann, dann wird er die Wörter eines Satzes zumindest in die richtige Reihenfolge stellen können. Wenn im Spiel dann Buchstabendreher fehlende Buchstaben oder ähnliches auftreten bin ich ja geneigt darüber hinwegzusehen, auch "n" oder "nen" statt "ein", "net" statt "nicht" sind einfach geschriebener Dialekt, das wird durchaus auch so gesprochen, da ist nichts Schlimmes dran. 
Einfügen von denglischen Wörtern, na meinetwegen, solang halbwegs klar ist was die bedeuten sollen, bzw. die nicht von demjenigen selbst erfunden wurden. Oft genug benutze ich selbst ja auch Abkürzungen, Denglisch, etc, quasi einfach "Inside-WoW"-Sprache. In WoW selbst dürfte das allerdings nicht stören, schliesslich gehört es dahin. Aber zumindest behalte ich Dinge wie Satzbau, grundlegende Rechtschreibung, Unterschied zwischen weibl. und männl. sowie Plural/Singular. Aber wenn die grundlegenden, grammatischen Gesetze langsam völlig übergangen werden wird einfach nur noch alles unleserlich und unverständlich. Im Ingame-Chat darf auch auf Interpunktion und Großschreibung verzichtet werden, in Foren eher weniger, blöderweise schreiben zu viele Leute im Forum genauso wie im Spiel, dementsprechend abgehackt sieht der Text dann aus. Wenn man das ganze in einem passenden Zusammenhang in einem Chat lesen könnte wären manche Foreneinträge gleich viel klarer. 

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, mit Buchstabendrehern, (kleinen)Verschreibern und Abkürzungen komme ich aus, aber sobald die Wörter in der falschen Reihenfolge stehen, sie soweit verunstaltet wurden dass man ihre Herkunft nicht mehr erkennt, oder einfach Wörter benutzt werden, die nicht passen weil sie etwas völlig anderes bedeuten, fangen bei mir auch sehr schnell die "???" an. xD


----------



## Don vom See (15. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf liebe Leute. Bin ich der einzige den das stört?!?



Mich stört es nur sehr selten.
Was mich aber immer stört, sind die oberlehrerhaften bzw. streberhaften Hinweise auf falsche Rechtschreibung.

Genauso wie es mich stört, daß im Spiel immer abfällig gemeint ist, wenn jemand als 12-13 jährig bezeichnet wird aber das ist eine andere Sache.

Meine Erfahrung ist, daß besonders das erstere ein typisch deutsches Phänomen ist, auf französischen,englischen und spanischen Servern habe ich sowas noch nie gelesen.

Denke, daß dieselben Spieler die sich IG über falsche Rechtschreibung auslassen auch genervt sind, wenn nicht jeder in der Stasse dieselben Geranien vorm Fenster hängen hat. 

Oberspiessig halt.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2009)

Endlich mal jemand der es auf den Punkt gebracht hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja aber ich persönlich achte auch nicht immer auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung wenn ich im Forum schreibe. Nur wenn ich mehr oder weniger kurze Posts wie diesen hier verfasse... ^^


----------



## LyráAhdri (15. Februar 2009)

neon1705 schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich ich schreibe hier doch keine bewerbung oder nen lebenslauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Was man so alles lesen muss...Na klar in Deutschland wird jeden Tag eine neue Rechtschreibereform durchgeführt...*Ironie ausgeschaltet*  Wenn dem so wäre, dann würden meine Schüler jeden Tag schreiend durch die Gegend rennen und hätten nur Sechser im Diktat. So etwas zu lesen verursacht bei mir reines Kopfschütteln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In der Regel ist man in  der Schule sehr bemüht, wenn es um das Nahebringen der Grammatik und der Rechtschreibung geht. Leider kommt das nicht bei allen Schülern an, da vielen das Grundsätzliche fehlt. Sei es einmal die Nase in ein Buch zu stecken oder überhaupt in der Familie richtig Kommunizieren gelernt zu haben. Das alles ist wichtig für die Sprachentwicklung, doch es interessiert nur wenige. So viel dazu. Vielleicht liegt hier der Hund begraben, weshalb man sich so viel Mist anhören muss. Sogar auf dem Schulflur stehen einem die Haare zu Berge, wenn man manches hört... Und wenn man dann schön gemütlich spielen möchte und plötzlich solch ein Zeug lesen muss...da könnte man nur ein Dutzend Duden und Grammatika verteilen...

ach und an Don vom See: Klar, wer richtig schreibt und vielleicht einen vernünftigen Satz lesen möchte, damit man wenigstens den Sinn herauslesen kann, ist oberspießig natürlich. Weshalb haben die sich nur die Mühe gemacht, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung zu lernen... Es ist so leicht mit dem Wort "spießig" und "Oberlehrer" um sich zu werfen. Doch die Meisten die solch eine Ausdrucks- und Schreibweise stört, sind weder spießig noch Oblehrer, sondern ganz normale Menschen, die keinen Augenkrebs oder Kopfschmerzen beim lesen bekommen möchten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rechthaber (15. Februar 2009)

Mich deprimiert das alles auch ziemlich...

Da lese ich 5 Mal hintereinander von dem selben Typen "gieb mir ma lead". Gegen englische Wörter hab ich überhaupt nichts, aber dass man nichtmal das Wort "gib" richtig schreibt! 
Letztens im Chat suchte auch einer eine Gruppe für "das verliß" . Ich hab ihn mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es "Verlies" heißt, aber dann kam nur zurück "ööh ja ich bin ja legastheniker". Okay, kann sein. Was aber nicht sein kann ist, dass 30% der WoW-Spieler Legastheniker sind. 

Kommt mir vor als ob jedes Kind was in Deutsch ne 4-6 hat  heute schon als Legastheniker durchgeht. 

So, genug Frust abgelassen. 

ihc ghe ma wida wow zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pliscin (15. Februar 2009)

Am geilsten finde ich immer, wenn diese Leute mit Sachen ankommen wie z.B. "alda kenns du die schwert wo voll dicke stats hat" das bringt mich auf die Palme normale Rechtschreibfehler stören mich schon nicht mehr, aber dieses Missbrauchen der deutschen Sprache geht überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Neneko89 (15. Februar 2009)

Die Rechtschreibung, jo.

Finds nochnetma schlimm wenn man an sich kein Deutsch kann, sollte man wenigstens versuchen es zu lernen. Aber dieses "aba", "Alta" geht mir so dermaßen auf die Nerven! Da frag ich mich manchmal ob man denen echt ins Hirn gesch**** hat...

War so göttlich wo ich noch vor 2-3 Jahren auf meiner alten Schule war. War halt immer so n Hopser der viel auf sich gehalten hat indem er eben alle immer als "Opfer" bezeichnete. Als wir ihn dann mal darauf ansprachen wies denn geschriebn wird kam raus >OPFAA<. Der ganze Pausenhof hat sich aufm Boden gekugelt vor lachen. Krieg jetz schonwieder halbe lachanfälle davon xD


----------



## Sjul (15. Februar 2009)

Naja ich persöhnlich kürze in WoW auch oft "danke" mit "thx" ab oder wenn ich etwas lustig finde schreibe ich "lol" und nicht "das ist sehr lustig, hahaha" und ich gebe zu meine Rechtschreibung ist nicht perfekt, aber ich bemühe mich wenigstens richtig zu schreiben..
Aber wenn ein Satz so aussieht "Lol Ey Aldar du bisst ehct schaisse" dann frag ich mich schon oft ob die Leute mit Absicht soviele Rechtschreibfehler machen...

naja ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, sowas gehört echt verboten...


----------



## toryz (15. Februar 2009)

Rechthaber schrieb:


> [...]
> zurück "ööh ja ich bin ja legastheniker". Okay, kann sein. Was aber nicht sein kann ist, dass 30% der WoW-Spieler Legastheniker sind.
> [...]



30% nur? Langsam kommt es mir vor als wären es fast 90%, mindestens.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (15. Februar 2009)

Don schrieb:


> Mich stört es nur sehr selten.
> Was mich aber immer stört, sind die oberlehrerhaften bzw. streberhaften Hinweise auf falsche Rechtschreibung.
> 
> Genauso wie es mich stört, daß im Spiel immer abfällig gemeint ist, wenn jemand als 12-13 jährig bezeichnet wird aber das ist eine andere Sache.
> ...



Ich zB bin weder ein Spießer noch achte ich darauf wer welche Blumen vorm Fenster hat und abfällig reagiere ich auch nicht auf 12 Jährige, solange die sich benehmen können, was ja meistens der Fall ist.

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und ein ganz normaler (Und jetzt kommts) *Hauptschüler* (Um Flames vorzubeugen. Bin scho fertig mit Schule.)  der sich jedes Wochenende am liebsten den Kopf mit Alk wegballert Trotz allem beherrsche ich die deutsche Rechtschreibung. Also warum können das dann andere nicht auch? Hauptschule is einer der niedrigsten schulischen "Ausbildungen" und wenn ich das hinkrieg wirds wohl jeder hinkriegen.




Sjul schrieb:


> Naja ich persöhnlich kürze in WoW auch oft "danke" mit "thx" ab oder wenn ich etwas lustig finde schreibe ich "lol" und nicht "das ist sehr lustig, hahaha" und ich gebe zu meine Rechtschreibung ist nicht perfekt, aber ich bemühe mich wenigstens richtig zu schreiben..
> Aber wenn ein Satz so aussieht "Lol Ey Aldar du bisst ehct schaisse" dann frag ich mich schon oft ob die Leute mit Absicht soviele Rechtschreibfehler machen...
> 
> naja ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, sowas gehört echt verboten...



Denke mal das jeder Abkürzungen benutzt, zumindest die geläufigsten. Da liegt nicht das Problem. Meine Rechtschreibung ist auch nicht perfekt. Z. B. mach ich oft Fehler bei der Groß- und Kleinschreibung weil ich das irgendwie nich ganz gebacken kriege mit der Tastatur halbwegs blind zu schreiben und auch noch auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten, aber ich gebe mir Mühe und versuche es möglichst Fehlerfrei hinzuklatschen. :>


----------



## healyeah666 (15. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Was auch ganz beliebt an Stelle von z.B. "das Schwert" wird geschrieben "dem Schwert"



Kennst du zufällig das Buch : Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod? Ja? Dann erklärt die Frage sich von selbst, naja mehr oder weniger.
Ich schreibe auch nur ordentlich wenn ich nicht in Eile bin z.B. bei nem Boss werd ich wohl kaum auf Rechtschreibung achten, dafür gibts dann ja auch Ts, trotzdem ist das schon traurig wie manche schreiben.


----------



## Nimma (15. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das schrecklich was manche aus der Deutscheinsprache machen ein paar kleine Fehler sind schon okay aber die Leute die zu Faul sind "aber" zu schreiben kann ich nicht verstehen. Na ja Groß- und Kleinschreibung finde ich unwichtig.( Und zu teil ist es echt nicht einfach).

Ich gehe in die 10te Klasse Realschule und ich muss sagen teilweise ist es auch kein wunder wenn man da nicht mal lehrt richtig zu schreiben sondern lieber Interpretationen schreiben muss und dann noch Lehrer hat wo man sich fragt ob die den richtigen Beruf haben weil sie keine Menschen leiten können und keine ruhe in die Klassen bringen können.


----------



## jemiel (15. Februar 2009)

heute gesehen: " taubes nuss" Und zwar kein Tippfehler, da 5 mal wiederholt, heißt ja auch "die Nuss", was?
Manchmal wird wirklich eine Mischung aus nervig, bescheuert und zum totlachen

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2009)

naja selbst die ganz harten fälle können scheinbar immer noch mimimi richtig schreiben. die gundvoraussetzung für jeden rechtschreibschwächelnden flamer, da es ansonsten ja ziemlich peinlich werden könnte wenn er sich normal ausdrücken müsse... ^^

mich wunderts langsam schon...

wo bleibt das " scheiß recht schreibung is doch egal alta! hauptsache man kans lessen oda? ihr Opfaaaas!"

hm naja wir haben jetzt schon alle möglichen fehler erörtert und begründet.

aber hat denn auch jemand eine ahnung wie das weitergehen soll? meint ihr das wird besser? 
also ich glaube es wird schlimmer, auch wenn man das kaum für möglich halten mag ^^

vielleicht sollten wir langsam mit dem thema abschließen und anfangen lustige screenshots zu posten, welche besonders schöne beispiele enthalten oder so ^^

Ach ja ein tolles Beispiel... Also meiner Meinung nach keineswegs gestellt, wirkt sehr authentisch und wundert mich auch überhaupt nicht. Gebe ja wie gesagt ab und zu Nachhilfe und hab daher mit Schülern zu tun...

Naja werden die meißten schon kennen, aber wünsche allen anderen viel Spaß... ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lhT9K01wxc


----------



## Shido19 (15. Februar 2009)

Ihr müsst mal drauf achten wie die ganzen Leute plötzlich auf ihre Rechtschreibung achten, wenn sie in solchen Threads posten^^ Finde ich immer wieder amüsant. Viele würden sicherlich normalerweise viel rotziger schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hade


----------



## Mehades76 (15. Februar 2009)

Nur mal ganz am Rande, ich schreibe immernoch so wie ich es in der Schule gelernt habe, sprich nach der alten Rechtschreibregelung.
Die neue interressiert mich nicht. Hab außerdem keine lust nochmal für die neue Regelung lernen zu müssen vor allem nich mehr wenn ich schon 15 jahre aus der Schule bin.


----------



## Torglosch (15. Februar 2009)

Solch eine verdrehte schreibweise lässt meist auf einen ähnlich gearteten Spieler schliessen. Dementsprechend werden solche Forenbeiträge und Kommentare von mir in aller Regel ignoriert. Es tut ohnehin in den Augen weh das zu lesen was einige Leute so von sich geben.

Und wenn mir jemand in einer Random Gruppe so kommt dann muss man eben bis zu einem gewissen Grad damit leben, aber wenn es zu schlimm wird dann verlässt eben einer von uns beiden die Grp.


Leider hat das aber nichts mit WoW zu tun. Setz dich einfach mal in eine Straßenbahn oder laufe durch die Innenstadt oder schau dir eine Talkshow an. Es gibt genug die nicht nur so schreiben sondern auch noch sprechen.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2009)

Shido19 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal drauf achten wie die ganzen Leute plötzlich auf ihre Rechtschreibung achten, wenn sie in solchen Threads posten^^ Finde ich immer wieder amüsant. Viele würden sicherlich normalerweise viel rotziger schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also ich für meinen teil schreib doch nicht anders als sonst auch denke ich ^^  aber sonst is mir das nich aufgefallen da ich nicht wirklich drauf geachtet hab wer von denen die hier posten in anderen threads geschrieben hat ^^


----------



## Shizo. (15. Februar 2009)

Am meisten hasse ich die : l0l b00n l2p n4p !

Wie kann man so schreiben?
Da denk ich dann nur armes Deutschland


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2009)

ach naja leedspeak halt...

nich annähernd so schlimm  wie   " alta, oda, aba," ect...


----------



## Dimiteri (15. Februar 2009)

ich schreib meisten auch nach dem motto ach scheiß auf rechtschreibung
aber nur in ein paar punkten (insbesondere groß-kleinschreibung und so xD)
ich bin der deutschen sprache mächtig aber schreibe meistens auch etwas unordentlicher
aber was manche nadere abgeben da braucht man wirklich schon einen ägyptologen um die hyroglyphen zu lesen xD
macnhmal ließt man sachen und man hat kein plan was der meint aufgrund gramatikalischer fehler ich hab eher fehler in einzelnen wörte oder fehlende satzzeichen oder wie man sieht keine groß-kleinschreibung weil ich einfach zu faul bin xD
naja
MfG dimiteri


----------



## Gnorfal (15. Februar 2009)

> ich schreib meisten auch nach dem motto ach scheiß auf rechtschreibung
> aber nur in ein paar punkten (insbesondere groß-kleinschreibung und so xD)
> ich bin der deutschen sprache mächtig aber schreibe meistens auch etwas unordentlicher
> aber was manche nadere abgeben da braucht man wirklich schon einen ägyptologen um die hyroglyphen zu lesen xD
> ...



...ohne Worte....


----------



## Fok92 (15. Februar 2009)

hallo 


ego1899 schrieb:


> naja selbst die ganz harten fälle können scheinbar immer noch mimimi richtig schreiben. die gundvoraussetzung für jeden rechtschreibschwächelnden flamer, da es ansonsten ja ziemlich peinlich werden könnte wenn er sich normal ausdrücken müsse... ^^
> 
> mich wunderts langsam schon...
> 
> ...



Nein, Rechtschreibung ist nicht egal.Genauso wenig egal ist die Sprache, also Hochdeutsch. Warum beschwert man sich denn nicht >so< über Dialekte?
Weil es der Kommunikation dient und nicht für andere Zwecke. Na klar, Sprache ist ( genau wie Rechtschreibung) ein Mittel um höflich , seriös, gebildet et cetera zu wirken. Deswegen bemüht man sich auch bei Bewerbung korrekt zu schreiben und angemessen zu sprechen bei der Vorstellung.
Was ich damit sagen will: Es ist egal, ob mich ein Mensch auf sächsich, bayrisch anspricht oder mich jemand mit falscher Rechtschreibung und Abkürzung anschreibt, solange ich das Gesagte oder Geschriebene verstehen kann. Meine Meinung dazu. Jeder andere ist für mich ein Spießer.
Was mich jedoch auch nervt und ich mit euch einer Meinung bin, sind die Art von Menschen die übertrieben und wiederholend falsch schreiben oder mit Absicht. Solche Beispiele wurden oft genannt, sind mir aber persöhnlich eher selten vor die Nase gekomm und sollten daher nicht verallgemeinert werden.
Käptain Capslock Freunde sind mir übrigends auch zuwider so nebenbei (;.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach ja ein tolles Beispiel... Also meiner Meinung nach keineswegs gestellt, wirkt sehr authentisch und wundert mich auch überhaupt nicht. Gebe ja wie gesagt ab und zu Nachhilfe und hab daher mit Schülern zu tun...
> 
> Naja werden die meißten schon kennen, aber wünsche allen anderen viel Spaß... ^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lhT9K01wxc



Sehr amüsant das Video, kenn ich aber schon (;. Ich glaube aber, dass es  gestellt ist. Ich kenne keinen Menschen, der soo dumm ist.Es gibt sicherlich ein paar wenige Einzelfälle, aber ich glaube nicht, dass dieser zufällig genau den Leuten in die Arme läuft, welche sich über jene lustig machen und aufnehmen. 
Ich meine ...George Bush mit Vorname?...! ( oder so), so etwas muss man doch wissen oder bemerken.
Zu deiner Erfahrung mit Schülern: Es gibt Menschen, die sind schwer von Begriff und verstehen Dinge schwerer, die du vielleicht sofort verstehst.
Mir geht es manchmal genauso und denke : "Hä?Was geht denn mit denen, dass die das nicht checken?" oder in der Richtung.
Wobei man aber selten bzw. gar nicht denkt, dass man manchmal Sachen auch nicht sofort versteht und erst nachfragen muss oder noch es einmal in Ruhe studieren muss.

So entschuldige mich vielmals, dass ich grade dein Post rausgepflückt hab, wobei doch soviele deiner Meinung sind, aber irgentein musste ich ja nehmen.
Und ich bitte von meinen (ich glaube) wenigen Fehler abzusehnen, denn ich habe weder Lust noch Zeit mich nocheinmal mit dem Text hier zu verfassen.
Guten Abend


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2009)

ähm der erste teil den du von mir zitiert hast wirft bei mir die frage ob du gepeilt hast das ich da eine person x zitiere oder ob du das gar nicht gemerkt hast und denkst der satz mit "alta bla bla bla" würde so in der form von mir stammen...

zu dem video muss ich sagen: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das nich gestellt is. da hat wie gesagt die nervosität bestimmt ein bissel mitgespielt, aber glaub mir es gibt so fälle... ich hab selber mit schülern zu tun...

es is teilweise wirklich so schlimm das kannste mir glauben ^^


----------



## sensendämon (15. Februar 2009)

Ich muss mich jetzt auch mal glatt zu der Thematik äußern.
Es ist echt erschräckend, wie manche Leute die Wörter massakrieren.

Da ich Legastheniker bin (richtig geschrieben?) und mir in den letzen Jahren sehr mühsam erarbeitet habe die Wörter richtig zu schreiben und auf einen Blick erfassen zu können, wie "normale" Menschen, schreiben alle diese "Kurzform", welche für mich jetzt sehr schwer ist zu lesen. Wenn da so ein kurzes Wort auftaucht muss ich das halt Buchstabe für Buchstabe lesen und dann ewig überlegen ob das gelesene einen Sinn ergibt. Ich weiss nicht, ob es euch auch so geht, vermutlich aber nicht ganz so extrem.

Meine befürchtung ist, dass diese "moderne" Rechtschreibeung in einigen Jahren, mögen es vielleicht 10 sein, einzug in den Deutschen Duden findet, dann ist es endgültig um die Rechtschreibung geschehen.


----------



## Klerus (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich persönliche finde ,das es nicht nur so in WoW und dessen Foren so ist. Auch im ganz normalen Chat, wie ICQ o.Ä. gibt es viele Rechtschreibfehler und deren Zahl wächst stetig. Denn, wer einmal einen Fehler gemacht hat und es nie richtig gesagt bekommt, vermittelt dieses "Wissen" indirekt weiter und so geht der Teufelskreis eben los.Ich bin selber noch Schüler und ein Gegensteuern im Unterricht habe ich noch nicht bemerkt, jedoch beklagen sich die Deutschlehrer mittlerweile oft darüber, wie schlimm die deutsche Rechtschreibung + Grammatik geworden ist und welche Semantische Verschiebung es durch dieses Denglische gibt.

Untergang der Deutschen Spracheefinitiv

Zahl der Rechtschreibfehler : Tendenz steigend...

MfG
Klerus


----------



## evalux (16. Februar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> boah wenn ich so einen schwachsinn höre.



Wat du hörst, les ich lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> du versuchst das ganze hier auf ein mimimi rumgeheule zu reduzieren.



Was es auch ist.



> es geht doch nicht allein um die rechtschreibung sondern auch um das inhaltliche.



Grösstenteils eben nicht. Es geht eher darum, dass man nem Problem mit verletzten Regeln hat und dabei den Inhalt für unwichtig erklärt.

Für mich gibts nur eins: entweder derjenige will mir was sagen oder eben nich. Ich seh keinen grossen Unterschied, ob man mich grammatikalisch-rechtschreiblich korrekt oder falsch zumüllt, Müll is Müll.



> nur weil du meinst das für uns der inhalt wurscht ist, brauchst du nicht sowas inhaltsloses zu posten.



Nur weil du den Inhalt nicht verstehst/ nicht verstehen willst, heisst das nicht, dass da keiner ist.



> eine gesunde rechtschreibung is ja wohl mal die grundvorraussetzung, nicht mehr oder weniger. wenn du dazu in der lage bist kannst du mal anfangen über inhalt und alles andere nachzudenken...



Sehr begrenzte Sichtweise. Genau diese hab ich kritisiert. Und wenn ihr ausser Rechtschreibung keine weiteren Probs mit den Leuten habt......naja, typisch deutsch, findet schon nen Grund euch aufzuregen.





> manche leute ham anscheinend nicht nur damit ein problem sondern auch mit dem lesen und dem verständnis von texten... solltest vielleicht auch ab und zu ein buch lesen, damit kannst du das super trainieren...





> naja vielleicht tippen solche leute auch nur mit ihren beiden zeigefingern, dass vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber das ist doch trotzdem kein grund... ^^
> 
> und mit sowas wie voruteilen oder fehlendem verständnis brauchste mir gar nicht kommen...



Tja, da sag ich nur : Du mich auch !


----------



## Gias (16. Februar 2009)

Das Thema an sich provoziert schon Trolling & Flamewars

Irgendwelchen Linguistik-Fanatikern passt es nicht , die Gamer intressierts nicht
Text-PvP vom feinsten... 


Letzen endes: wenn du was von den Leuten willst musst du mit ihren Eigenarten klar kommen, falls du nicht dazu bereit bist
kannst du gerne Gleichgesinnte suchen und deine eigene Gruppe gründen um im eigenen Chatkanal unter zu tauchen 
aber versuchen den anderen deine Meinung aufzudrücken läuft nicht


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Februar 2009)

Wie viele andere Disskusionen, dreht sich diese doch auch total im Kreis.

Irgendwo zu dem Thema ist meine Meinung vetreten... aber nen Sinn finde ich in diesem Thread nimmer...


----------



## mister.G (16. Februar 2009)

Da muss ich meinen beiden Vorrednern zustimmen. Viele Leute respektieren einfach andere Gesellschaftschichten nicht. Mal eine Frage. 

Ist es wirklich so schlimm wenn jemand nicht perfekt lesen und schreiben kann? So schlimm ist das mit der Jugend heutzutage wirklich nicht. Die Medien reden einem das zum größten Teil ein. 
Wenn man sich wirklich um die heutige Jugend sorgen machen muss, dann garantiert nicht wegen ihrer Rechtsschreibung. Eher mache ich mir sorgen wenn ich manche Posts von "ego1899" durchlese. Das soll jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint sein, ich kenne dich ja nicht, aber Aufgrund deiner Comments denke ich mir das du andere Leute und Gesellschaftsschichten die unter dir sind, nicht respektierst. Und vor dieser mangelnde Annerkennung muss man sich sorgen machen.


----------



## Ripplespak (16. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, mich stört die Vergewaltigung an der Sprache in vielen Chat und Gamer-Bereichen doch ziemlich massiv - auch der teilweise übertriebene Abkürzungswahn; ich finde, so Sachen wie "lol", "rofl", "re", "wb" gehören nicht in die gesprochene Sprache, sondern nur und ausschliesslich in einen Chat, wenn überhaupt - trotzdem höre ich im TS solche Äusserungen zu Hauf, bei denen ich mich dann ernsthaft fragen muss, ob derjenige, der das sagt, nur doof jemanden nachplappert oder einfach sonst nur zu dumm ist, den Sinn dieser geschriebenen Abkürzungen zu begreifen.

Bezüglich Rechtschreibung - es mag durchaus den einen oder anderen Legastheniker geben, der WIRKLICH nicht richtig schreiben kann, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass 99,9% derjenigen, die behaupten "sory binn legasteniker kan ned anners" in Wirklichkeit bloss zu faul sind, richtig zu schreiben, schliesslich kann mans ja noch irgendwie so gerade halbwegs entziffern.
Aber da muss ich sagen, bin ich dann zu faul, das zu entziffern, sollen sie halt schauen, wie sie im Spiel und auch im Leben vorwärtskommen.
Auch ausserhalb von WoW kommt die eine oder andere Bewerbung auf meinen Schreibtisch, die ich vorprüfen darf, bevor der Chef diese überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommt - ihr glaubt garnicht, welches Grauen mich dort teilweise erwartet. Ich erwarte kein perfektes Deutsch, aber wenn ich mich für einen Job bei einer Firma bewerbe, dann möchte ich doch ein möglichst gutes Bild abgeben - was aber dort teilweise (sorry) aufs Papier gekotzt wird, das spottet jeder Beschreibung. Vor allem bewerben sich da Leute nicht für Depperlesjobs, bei denen man keinerlei Hirn braucht für die Tätigkeit, sondern teilweise wirklich Jobs, die 90% von der Hirnleistung und der Denkfähigkeit abhängt.

Wie gesagt, 100% perfekt erwartet niemand, aber man sollte zumindestens in der Lage sein, sein Anliegen einigermaßen gepflegt rüberzubringen - schließlich möchte man ja den geneigten Leser dazu animieren, einem zu helfen und nicht gleich panisch die Flucht zu ergreifen.

Mhhhm... ich glaube, für die "ich kotz mal nen Satz hin und helft mir gefälligst, ihr noobs"-Fraktion werd ich mir mal nen Generator bauen, der dann komplette Sätze genauso zerhackstückt wie die Fragen - vielleicht lernen dann diejenigen auch, dass man doch etwas mehr Sorgfalt walten sollte und sich durchaus mal mehr als 10 Sekunden Zeit für ne Threaderstellung nehmen sollte.

Grüsse,
Ripplespak


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2009)

Diskussion: Ja, gern.
Gegenseitige Angriffe, Bevormundungen, Denunzierungen: Thread zu, Danach: Neuer Thread zum gleichen Thema = Account-Ableben des Eröffners.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (16. Februar 2009)

Wer sich über Rechtschreibschwächen anderer Chatter aufregt, sollte sich vielleicht einfach anderen Umgang im Internet suchen.... Grade bei WoW kann man sich Party, Gilde und Chat selber aussuchen, wenn man irgendwo hängen bleibt wos einem nicht gefällt: selber schuld!


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Was es auch ist.
> 
> Sehr begrenzte Sichtweise. Genau diese hab ich kritisiert. Und wenn ihr ausser Rechtschreibung keine weiteren Probs mit den Leuten habt......naja, typisch deutsch, findet schon nen Grund euch aufzuregen.
> 
> Tja, da sag ich nur : Du mich auch !



naja ehrlich gesabt hab ich eine ähnlich sinnfreie und naive antwort von dir erwartet. du bist für mich so der typ "hauptsache dagegen, egal worum es geht"...

alles was man nur in den falschen hals kriegen kann falsch verstehen, immer kontern wolle mit was auch immer, hauptsache was zu schreiben haben...

Ich habe weder Probleme mit den Leuten die keine perfekte Rechtschreibung haben, noch setze ich das vorraus um mit jemandem zu diskutieren. Is das denn so schwer zu verstehen? Drück ich mich etwa so ungenau aus? Manche Leute haben echt die Angewohnheit wirklich jeden Text zu zerpflücken um einem das Wort im Munde umzudrehen, echt schlimm sowas...

Genauso wie beim nächsten Kandidaten...:



mister.G schrieb:


> Eher mache ich mir sorgen wenn ich manche Posts von "ego1899" durchlese. Das soll jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint sein, ich kenne dich ja nicht, aber Aufgrund deiner Comments denke ich mir das du andere Leute und Gesellschaftsschichten die unter dir sind, nicht respektierst. Und vor dieser mangelnde Annerkennung muss man sich sorgen machen.



Stimmt du kennst mich nicht, sonst würdest du sowas auch nicht schreiben...

Ich habe persönlich viel mit Kindern, Jugendlichen und somit Schülern zu tun, da ich neben meinem Studium Nachhilfe in Englisch, Spanisch und eben Deutsch gebe. Damit verdiene ich unter anderem mein Geld. 
Außerdem bin ich nebenbei Betreuerin in einem Jugendclub, der sich unter anderem auch um Jugendliche mit schwierigen Familienverhältnissen und ähnliche Dinge kümmert... Du brauchst mich also NICHT so abstempeln, wie du esgerade getan hast, da wohl auch du einsehen musst das ich wohl das komplette Gegenteil bin...

Aber langsam hab ich mich daran gewöhnt hier missverstanden zu werden, also kein Problem. Vielleicht kenne ich ja auch einige Seiten an mir selber gar nicht, die du als Menschenkenner entdeckt hast, wenn du so fantastisch auf Leute schließen kannst von denen du ein paar Posts hier gelesen hast... ^^

Naja ich will damit nur sagen das ich mir durchaus bewusst bin wie es unter den Jugendlichen heutzutage so zugeht, zumal ich selber ja auch noch nicht sooo alt bin.
Wenn ich wirklich so rübergekommen bin wie du das verstanden hast muss ich wohl noch deutlicher werden um nicht von allen Mmissverstanden zu werden.

Aber der Großteil hier scheint ja nur auf Diskussionen auszusein die in einem Kleinkrieg enden, wie Zam so schön angemerkt hat.

Ich komm mir ja schon wie ein Grammatik-Nazi vor. Mal ehlich das ist genau das selbe, wie bei Diskussionen über Zuwanderung, Ausländer im Allgemeinen, etc...
Sobald man mal irgendetwas nicht toleriert ist man der Nazi, weil es Gewisse Leute gar nicht verstehen wollen, sei es aus Sturheit / Engstirnigkeit, Intolleranz oder aus anderen Gründen.

Um nochmal auf das Thema zurückzukommen...:

Die deutsche Rechtschreibung ist numal eine gewisse Grundvorraussetzung um im heutigen Berufsleben überhaupt bestehen zu können, allein schon wegen einer einwandfreien Bewerbung, da fängts schonmal an... Und das ist ja längst nicht alles. Egal ob Schriftverkehr, Arbeitsanweisungen... ach was Versuch ich heir aufzuzählen einfach überall in wirklich jedem Beruf ist eine ordentliche Kommunikation in Wort und Schrift eine Grundvorrausetzung um überhaupt etwas zu Stande zu bringen, in den einen halt mehr und in den anderen weniger...

Wie es nunmal ist zählt bei solchen Dingen was man auf dem Papier vorweisen kann, auch wenn man noch so ein guter Mensch ist.

Daher sehe ich dieses Problem schon als mit eines der größten an, die unsere herandwachsende Generation hat und in naher Zukunft haben wird, auch wenn das hier ja einige anscheinend nicht so sehen.

Aber naja bevor das böse böse Ego sich noch mehr Feinde macht beende ich dieses Thema nun für mich persönlich. Man dreht sich hier ja wirklich nur im Kreis da man sich ja nicht tiefer mit dem eigentlichen Problem beschäftigen kann, da man ja immer nur seine Meinung vertreten und argumentieren muss...

Abgesehen davon steht bei mir jetzt ein Umzug an, daher werde ich eine Weile nicht online sein, evt sogar die nächsten 1-2 Monate je nachdem.

Ich schau heute Mittag nochmal hier rein. Ansonsten freue ich mich bei meiner Rückkehr wie sich der Thread entwickelt hat. Und vor allem auch wie lang er noch überlebt hat bevor Zam ihn dichtgemacht hat... ^^

In diesem Sinne:  Viel Spaß noch und so!


----------



## soul6 (16. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Diskussion: Ja, gern.
> Gegenseitige Angriffe, Bevormundungen, Denunzierungen: Thread zu, Danach: Neuer Thread zum gleichen Thema = Account-Ableben des Eröffners.




/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist dies sicher der x-te Thread zum Thema Rechtschreibung ?!
Fazit: auch die Antworten gleichen sich fast zu 100%

Ich hoffe keiner glaubt hier, dass Aufgrund der Kritik auch nur ein einziger ein Buch zur Hand nimmt.
Sieht dagegen bei den DPS-Threads ganz anders aus, denn da gehen dann viele zur Puppe üben......

lg
randy


----------



## Reeth Caldason (16. Februar 2009)

k is ne berechtigte frage und ich beantwore sie. also. alle die hier sind spielen wow. in wow muss man oft schnell schreiben. z.b. im  pvp oda in na inni. außerdem wie du sicher selbst weißt dauert das schreiben weesntlich länger als das sprechen. deshalb muss man versuchen möglichst wenig zu schrieben um möglichst schnell die info die man hat weiterzugeben. deshalb werden grammatikalische bindewörter weggelassen, es wird nur klein geschrieben, es werden zig abkürzungen verwendet und durch das schnelle schreiben scleichen sich oft fehler durchs verklicken renin. man schreibt so wie man spricht. als ich sage net "hammer" sondern "hamma" und net oder sondern "oda". kp nenn es dialekt, die veränderung unsrer sprache oda sonste was. naja k er klingt aus so ähnlich wie a^^ 
so das is ersma der grund für die ganzen fehler. find ich auch vollkommen k. sind hier scließlich net inna deutsch stunde sodern in nem pc-game. k inna bewerbung schreib ich auch normal. is ja klar man will das die leude n guten eindruck bekommen. es gibt vllt auch ma sachen die kann man dann gar net mehr entziffern aa dann müssen die sich eben wiederholen^^
so das is der grund, finde dich damit ab oda spiel sologames wo de net schreiben musst oda mach alle auf igno und treff dich mit den leuten nur im ts^^
lg


----------



## Mixmorks (16. Februar 2009)

Mich stoert der schreckliche Sprachgebrauch vieler Mitspieler auch.
Auf meinem Server hatte ich oftmals das Gefuehl die einzige Person zu sein die Wert auf Deutsch mitsamt Grammatik legte.
In der Zeit als ich noch gespielt habe habe ich aus reinem Protest gegen all das "LFG 2 DD w CC fuer BFT" immer komplette Saetze gebildet, alles was gross musste gross und alles was klein gehoerte klein geschrieben und auch alle Satzeichen reingepackt. Es verbessert jetzt nicht unbedingt die Nachricht, allerdings demonstriert es das Level auf dem ich meine Sprache halte.
Die Regel habe ich immer beibehlaten, auch dann wenn es im Bosskampf mal eng wurde (da ich nie Heiler oder Tank war), wenn die Gruppe mit dem Satz gestorben ist haetten die zwei spontan-Zauber fuer die ich alle Sprachstile geopfert habe den Kampf auch nicht mehr gerettet.

Liebe Gruesse
Mixmorks


----------



## Descartes (16. Februar 2009)

Heut morgen beim wecken der lieben famillie, hab ich gesehen das der eine laptop im wohnzimmer noch an war
und im icq noch die nachricht stand: "tuh bisst noch wach? Isht wichdig wegen morqen."

Bei sowas sträubt es mir, auch als legastheniker und vorallem leute die zu faul sind annähernd korrekt zu
schreiben und mit der dummen ausrede kommen sie seien legastheniker, stellen sich mir die nackenhaare auf.


----------



## -Misanthrop- (16. Februar 2009)

Mich stören ja die Personen am meisten die immer:

jEdeN ZwEiTTenN BuUchsTaBeN DoPpeLtT oder halt klein bzw. groß haben / machen muss...

Wenn ich das sehe werde ich schon wieder aggressiv und habe das verlangen Menschen weh zu tun   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2009)

Persönliches Highlight dieses WE:
Archivmend.
Kein Englisch können, ok.
Dann aber kein deutsch nutzen (Erfolg): failed.


----------



## Mitzy (16. Februar 2009)

-Misanthrop- schrieb:


> Mich stören ja die Personen am meisten die immer:
> 
> jEdeN ZwEiTTenN BuUchsTaBeN DoPpeLtT oder halt klein bzw. groß haben / machen muss...
> 
> ...



Mir passiert manchmal, dass der zweite Buchstabe bei einem Wort, welches großgeschrieben beginnt, auch groß ist :/ Doofe Finger, doofe Tastatur!


Zum Thema:
Gestern, halb 6 Uhr abends auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.
"hallo kann kann mir jemand und meinm homie hier helfen pls bei ´ner aufgabe die is voll zu krass schwer und kann mir wer erze geben und kann mir noch wer durch ini helfen und kann mir (...)"- zugegeben, weiter weiß ich nicht. Aber es war ein ewig langer Satz ohne Kommata, Punkt und immer wieder mit "und"- verlängert... Vergewaltigung für die Augen.


----------



## Alvyn (16. Februar 2009)

mein favorit der letzten tage ist:

teim ran <<<<

da gings um hdz4 timed, wie man sich denken kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...hey ich mein ich hab in 10 jahren hauptschule in diktaten nie n fehler gemacht, ob ich nun stolz drauf sein kann ? ich bins einfach...aber nc was manche leute in wow so abliefern...
wir haben auf Azshara nen user-erstellten lfg chat, in dem zur rush hour schonmal 700-800 leute sind...man hat jeden tag etliche anlässe zum lachen...oder auch kopfschütteln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowpirat (16. Februar 2009)

sich über rechtschreibfehler anderer aufzuregen ist so sinnlos wie dieses thema. 
ich hab schon gechattet, da waren viele von euch noch nicht auf der welt. es gab schon immer klugscheißer die meinten, andere verbessern zu müssen, um sich selbst gut dastehen zu lassen. im grunde gehts nur darum, sich zu verständigen. und das noch schnell und unkompliziert, ohne dabei auf groß- und rechtschreibung zu achten. 
millionen zocken auf deutschen servern wow. gut, dass darunter nicht nur klugscheißer sind. 
die englischkönner amüsieren sich köstlich, wenn ein anderer nicht versteht, was gemeint ist. aber warum wohl spielen jene ein deutsches spiel auf einem deutschen server? der eine, weil er kein oder kaum englisch kann, der andere, um sich mit seinen paar englischbrocken als könner zu präsentieren.
es gibt sehr viele menschen, die mit der rechtschreibung probleme haben, aus unterschiedlichsten gründen. auch sie dürfen wow zocken, weils ein spiel ist, spaß macht und jedem zugänglich ist.


----------



## Alvyn (16. Februar 2009)

Wowpirat schrieb:


> ich hab schon gechattet, da waren viele von euch noch nicht auf der welt.




ich war das erste mal 1985 mit datex-p online...in berlin, zu nem zeitpunkt als es dort keinen zeittakt bei der post (heute telekom) gab...

kannst du das topen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centerman (16. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Diskussion: Ja, gern.
> Gegenseitige Angriffe, Bevormundungen, Denunzierungen: Thread zu, Danach: Neuer Thread zum gleichen Thema = Account-Ableben des Eröffners.



Ist das jetzt eine Morddrohung gegen mich?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (16. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Wenigstens sehe ich das nicht alleine so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So reden wie dein bzw. unsere Azubis ist in meinen Augen etwas anderes und was ist schon dabei wenn man es mal so schreibt wie man es evl. in den Regionen spricht?
Was mich stört sind die zahlreichen Schreibfehler ,was aber mal passieren kann. Wenn man sieht das die gleiche Person es öfters drauf hat dann weiss man schon an was es ihm mangelt.

Die andere seite ist , was regt ihr euch auf ? Lasst sie schreiben wie sie wollen geb Ihnen keine Antwort und gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasse meinen Azubi auch mal dumm stehen wen es mir zu bunt wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centerman (16. Februar 2009)

soul6 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn von den tausenden Usern hier im Forum auch nur ein einziger durch diesen Thread ein Buch in die Hand nimmt oder sich auch nur 5 MInuten Gedanken über sich und seine Ausdrucksweise macht, dann ist dieser Thread schon nicht umsonst gewesen.

Ich bin kein Weltverbesserer aber eben ein Optimist. Meiner Meinung nach immer noch besser als die Augen zu verschließen und zu denken es geht mich nix an und ändern kann ich eh nix.
Wenn es irgendwann mal ausartet kann ich mir wenigstens selbst sagen ich habe es versucht.


----------



## Centerman (16. Februar 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Die andere seite ist , was regt ihr euch auf ? Lasst sie schreiben wie sie wollen geb Ihnen keine Antwort und gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur ob das der richtige Weg ist?!? Immerhin sind sie ja in der Ausbildung um nicht nur ihren Beruf zu erlernen sondern auch um was fürs Leben zu lernen.


----------



## DerMavgier (16. Februar 2009)

was ich zu diesem thema denke ist ganz einfach das, dass jede jugend ihre eigenen wörter und ihren eigenen "slang" haben. ganz einfach um sich abzugrenzen und zu "rebellieren".
das ist war so, das ist so und das wird auch immer so bleiben. meiner meinung ist das gut und hält die sprache jung und dynamisch; nur daduch bleibt eine sprache am leben.  
die einflüsse des englischen in unsere sprache ist auch vollkommen nachvollziehbar und meiner meinung nach nicht schlimm. bezogen auf wow ist das sehr logisch. wow kommt aus einem englisch-sprachigem land, daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass wir deutschen (und jedes andere land) diverse begriffe übernehmen.
ABER, jede jugendkultur sollte zumindest ihren slang beherrschen. rechschreibfehler in einem hektischen kampf passieren jedem mal, nur sollte das nicht im allg. chat passieren in dem man zeit hat zu tippen. 
gramatikalisch sollte jeder im stande sein einen richtigen satz zu formulieren, ob da nun "jugendbegriffe" enthalten sind oder nicht ist egal.
ich persönlich benutze das als (achtung) "noobfilter". in meine gruppen kommt niemand der zuviele fehler in einem satz macht, denn diese leute sind dann meistens auch nícht im stande eine nette und unterhaltsame atmosphäre im gruppenchat zu schaffen.
was ich nur schade daran finde ist die tatsache, dass mir dadurch das spiel entwas weniger spass macht.
aber das ist nur meine meinung.


----------



## Mitzy (16. Februar 2009)

Wowpirat schrieb:


> sich über rechtschreibfehler anderer aufzuregen ist so sinnlos wie dieses thema.
> ich hab schon gechattet, da waren viele von euch noch nicht auf der welt. es gab schon immer klugscheißer die meinten, andere verbessern zu müssen, um sich selbst gut dastehen zu lassen. im grunde gehts nur darum, sich zu verständigen. und das noch schnell und unkompliziert, ohne dabei auf groß- und rechtschreibung zu achten.
> millionen zocken auf deutschen servern wow. gut, dass darunter nicht nur klugscheißer sind.
> die englischkönner amüsieren sich köstlich, wenn ein anderer nicht versteht, was gemeint ist. aber warum wohl spielen jene ein deutsches spiel auf einem deutschen server? der eine, weil er kein oder kaum englisch kann, der andere, um sich mit seinen paar englischbrocken als könner zu präsentieren.
> es gibt sehr viele menschen, die mit der rechtschreibung probleme haben, aus unterschiedlichsten gründen. auch sie dürfen wow zocken, weils ein spiel ist, spaß macht und jedem zugänglich ist.



Euh... Ich oute mich, dass ich auch Freunde auf Rechtschreibfehler hinweise, wenn ich merke, sie machen sie die ganze Zeit. Warum soll ich jmd. Honig ums Maul schmieren, obwohl ich´s lieber mit Wasser säubern sollte? Das ist so wie diese DSDS Volltrottel "Meine Freunde haben gesagt, ich kann das!!"... Da zieh ich sie lieber in die Realität. Es ist zwar dumm, ja, aber im Endeffekt hilft man damit.
Aber, ich bin ja so doof und so... Ich muss das jetzt tun: ZOMFG LOL ZOMFG LOL ER HAT WÖRTER NUR KLEIN GESCHRIEBEN ZOMFG LOL... Oh man, nun ist mein IQ mindestens auf 80 gesunken... Aber ich muss es ja machen, ich bin ja so böse und helfe Menschen anstatt sie dumm ins verderben laufen zu lassen. Was bin ich aber auch ein Arsch... Bedauerlich...

Ernsthaft- es geht zwar darum, sich zu unterhalten- und wenn man in einer Instanz ist und sich nicht im TS befindet, der Gruppe aber fix was sagen will- dann sagt ja auch keiner was... Jeder vertippt sich mal- aber wenn ich in einem ganz normalen Gespräch bin über was-weiß-ich und ich dann immer lese, wie jmd. "wahr" meint, aber immer "war" schreibt, da hau ich Ihn auch im whisp kurz an, in der Hoffnung, Ihm helfen zu können- nicht um Ihn bloß zu stellen... Es ist klugscheißen, ja und? Auf diese Art und Weise hab ich diese beknackte seid-seit Regel gelernt, und nun will ich auch anderen helfen. Das manche es gleich als klugscheißen bezeichnen und sich drüber beschweren, ja was schert´s mich... Du machst dein Ding, ich mach mein Ding.


----------



## Nathoth (16. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn dieser Thread bestimmt der 66-trillionste dieser Art ist, ist es doch eine Augenweide hier die Posts zu lesen. Ich hatte ja schon aufgegeben, muss aber feststellen, dass es doch noch noch Leute gibt, die wissen wozu Satzzeichen verwendet werden können. Ich habe nur den Verdacht, das das hier auch ein Treffen der Altvorderen im allgemeinen ist.
Ich würde mal ganz wild raten und sagen, dass 80% der Schreiber jenseits der 30 Lenze ist. Den jüngeren muss ich im Gegenzug meinen Respekt aussprechen, und ihnen sagen, "ja, macht weiter so". denn wenn ich meine Umwelt so anschaue, (unter anderem jeden Morgen 45 min mit der Bahn mit ca. 50 10-16 jährigen im Abteil) wird mir Angst und Bange was die sprachliche Entwicklung angeht wenn diese Jugendlichen mal erwachsen sind. 
Ich stell mir dann vor, das ein Personalchef im Jahre 2030 einen Bewerber mit den Worten begrüßt "Ey alda, kommst du rein hier krigste kaffe von mein skreter"
oh wie lustig wird die Zukunft ...

... und das sich eine Sprache entwickelt und verändert ist mir auch klar. Aber solch gravierende Einbußen musste noch keine Sprache hinnehmen in so kurzer Zeit. 

meine Frau hat zu diesem Thema ihre Magisterarbeit geschrieben. Also über "Wortbildung in der Sprache Jugendlicher". Dabei wurden auch diverse Chatprotokolle ausgewertet, die einem die Haare zu Berge sehen ließen. (lies mal ein komplettes Chatlog das 5 Stunden permanent aufgezeichnet wurde ... aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Mein Augenkrebsleiden hab ich nach der Reha wieder im Griff.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleiner Scherz am Rande

ich hoffe ja das sich ein paar Jüngere wieder besinnen, wie einige hier im Thread, und einen Beitrag leisten zu besserer Kommunikation.

schönen Gruß
der Nathoth


----------



## SilentHunter87 (16. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far...


----------



## NarYethz (16. Februar 2009)

ich möchte das hier mal ganz sachlich angehen, centerman.
mich (17) stört es teils auch, andererseits muss man hinzufügen, dass sprachen sich weiterentwickeln, obs einem gefällt oder nicht. wir sagen heute, es is eine verschandelung der -uns- gewohnten sprache, andere werden in womöglich 50jahren sagen, das waren die ersten schritte in richtung einer neuen sprache. wortabkürzungen wie hammer->hamma find ich persönlich nun nich wirklich schmerzhaft, da es von der aussprache nur eine kleine verschleierung der endsilbe gibt. was mich stört, ist, wenn das deutsche satzgefüge wirklich komplett zerstört wird, die jahrhunderte alta v-f-schwäche wieder aufblüht oder man gar buchstaben wie das "h" rauslässt oder vllt irgendwo hinzufügt.. freihe oO? reie? oh man, da sträuben sich mir die haare.
einerseits widerspreche ich mir dort selbst, mit dem obigen punkt, was mir durchausbewusst ist, andererseits kann ich einfach nicht darüber hinwegsehen.
was das allmähliche verschwinden des genitives angeht, muss ich mich an die evolution der sprachen halten und es verschwinden langsam aber sicher gewisse tempus wie z.b. das imperfekt (wer sagt schon "ich las gestern ein buch"?, jeder sagt "ich habe gestern ein buch gelesen") - wenn auch nur im gesprochenen, was sich dennoch über längere zeit auf die schriftliche und somit offizielle sprache auswirkt. So wie bereits der Lokativ vom alt latein zum latein verschwand, wird auch in ein paar jahrhunderten der genitiv verschwunden sein (so meine theorie, welche sich durchaus bestätigen könnte).
naja so viel dazu. letztendlich bleibt dir nichts andres übrig, als eine gewisse toleranz mit zu bringen, aber dennoch dem ganzen eine kritische seite zu zu wenden, um nicht völlig den draht zum ursprünglichen deutsch zu verlieren.
mfg chris


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2009)

SilentHunter87 schrieb:


> Schulfoto
> 
> so far...


Sehr geistreicher Beitrag...


----------



## SilentHunter87 (16. Februar 2009)

Naja, auch nicht geistreicher als sich darüber zu beschweren, dass Leute "Hamma" statt "Hammer" schreiben. Was erhofft sich der TE durch seine Thread? Das Deutschland auf einmal die Augen geöffnet werden, und alle ein Wörterbuch neben dem Monitor liegen haben? Von diesen "OMG Deutschlands Rechtschreibung geht den Bach runter"-Thread´s gibt es schon genug. Und gebracht hat keiner was. Also so lange man den Sinn eines Fred´s noch versteht, ist es OK, ein paar Rechtschreibfehler drin zu haben.

Ist das geistreicher als mein Bild?

so far...


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2009)

SilentHunter87 schrieb:


> Ist das geistreicher als mein Bild?


Wesentlich. Ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaskade (16. Februar 2009)

Hier fangen wirklich welche an die Schuld bei der Musikindustrie zu suchen und einer behauptet die Metal szene wär nicht so asozial wie die hiphop!

Veränderungen fangen im Kindesalter an und da sollte man auch ansetzen. Verblödete oder überforderte Eltern und Lehrer denen die Geldmittel und der Rückhalt aus der Politik fehlen sind der Hauptgrund warum die Jugend so vor sich hinvegetiert mit ihrem tv /playstation / internet.

Das allerschlimmste für einen Jugendlichen der in der Selbstfindungsphase steckt, ist meiner meinung nach ein Elternhaus das keine Zeit oder keine Lust 
hat ihren nachwuchs auf Schwachstellen in punkto Bildung und Zwischenmenschlichem abzuklopfen, das sich denkt, die gute Schulte (wie es damals bei ihnen war) regelt das schon.

Wenn das obengenannte fehlt aber die Schule einen guten Job macht, ist es oft auch einfach nur der Wunsch nach Gruppenzugehörigkeit der aus einem
Jugendlichen einen RòxxóR macht.



Andere Meinungen bitte nur mit Begründung.



Cheers


----------



## nerfi (16. Februar 2009)

Die Diskussion ist ja noch sinnloser als seine Zeit im Buffed-Forum zu verbringen.


----------



## kaskade (16. Februar 2009)

> Die Diskussion ist ja noch sinnloser als seine Zeit im Buffed-Forum zu verbringen.




Ich nehme an dein Kopf hat gepupst ja?


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Februar 2009)

Hm ich finde es immer schwer zu sagen, da man nie weiß, wer am anderen Ende am Bildschirm sitzt!

Es gibt zum Beispiel die Legastheniker (ok auch wenn ich mittlerweile sooo viele kenne, die dies als Ausrede benutzen...) dann gibt es aber auch Ausländer, die deutsch nicht als Muttersprache haben und daher einige Fehler mehr machen. Ein Spieler bei mir aus der Gilde ist z.B. Ungar und hat ne deutsche Oma... spricht ziemlich gutes deutsch aber schreiben ist dann ne andere Sache...

Es gibt aber sicherlich auch viele, die es besser können sollten, die es Schlampigkeit nicht machen oder die darauf keinen Wert legen!


----------



## SilentHunter87 (16. Februar 2009)

Man könnte der Musikindustrie schon teilweise die Schuld geben. Denn ich sehe immer mehr "Kiddies" da drausen die sich einmal den Film "Scarface" angeschaut haben, und nun sein wollen wie Tony Montana. Und das nur, weil Bushido es so sagt. Bestes Beispiel ist unser Nachbarsjunge: Er ist nur cool, wenn er Drogen nimm, wenn er sich mit der Polizei prügelt und seine Eltern beklaut( und ihnen dann erzählt es habe jemand eingebrochen ). Ich selber höre auch Hip Hop, habe aber lange noch nicht so einen Realitätsverlust wie manch ein anderer da draussen. 

Also geht lieber alle zur Schule macht den Abschluss und eure Eltern stolz!!!Dann wirds auch mit der Rechtschreibung.

PSas soll jetzt nich heissen, dass nur die Musik schuld ist. Es gibt auch noch genug andere Gründe.

so far...


----------



## Geckom (16. Februar 2009)

Finde dieses Thema schwachsinn jeder sollte so schreiben wie es ihm gefällt ist sein Problem das irgendwer das nicht lesen kann oder nicht versteht mir stört es gar nicht. 
Dieses The sollte lange geschlossen brauchen weil wanna be coolen wieder so cool sein müssen .


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2009)

Geckom schrieb:


> Finde dieses Thema schwachsinn jeder sollte so schreiben wie es ihm gefällt ist sein Problem das irgendwer das nicht lesen kann oder nicht versteht mir stört es gar nicht.
> Dieses The sollte lange geschlossen brauchen weil wanna be coolen wieder so cool sein müssen .


fjri rfeuperf joerfvjowe jovewvjfo jovewjvfowe jjqewofqwpäfö fkäfqkrfäpqe-

Aber holla die Waldfee.


----------



## kaskade (16. Februar 2009)

> Aber holla die Waldfee.



Meine Meinung

Tante Edith bringt den punkt mit, womit wir wieder BTT wären! ;-D


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2009)

Nathoth schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ganz wild raten und sagen, dass 80% der Schreiber jenseits der 30 Lenze ist. Den jüngeren muss ich im Gegenzug meinen Respekt aussprechen, und ihnen sagen, "ja, macht weiter so"...



juhuuu bin 23, ich fühle mich geehrt : D



SilentHunter87 schrieb:


> Naja, auch nicht geistreicher als sich darüber zu beschweren, dass Leute "Hamma" statt "Hammer" schreiben. Was erhofft sich der TE durch seine Thread? Das Deutschland auf einmal die Augen geöffnet werden, und alle ein Wörterbuch neben dem Monitor liegen haben? Von diesen "OMG Deutschlands Rechtschreibung geht den Bach runter"-Thread´s gibt es schon genug. Und gebracht hat keiner was. Also so lange man den Sinn eines Fred´s noch versteht, ist es OK, ein paar Rechtschreibfehler drin zu haben.
> 
> Ist das geistreicher als mein Bild?
> 
> so far...



nahezu jeder post hier ist geistreichter als der besagte post von dir, auch die die eigentlich nur gegenargumentieren da die sich wenigstens noch damit beschäftigen...

dann bist du bestimmt auch der meinung das diskussionsrunden über politik, den klimaschutz oder ähnliche dinge ähnlich sinnlos sind...
weißt du man muss über probleme sprechen um eine lösung zu finden. keiner erwartet hier mit dieser diskussion die welt zu verändern, aber man darf ja wohl auf gewisse probleme in der gesellschaft hinweisen. es geht hier auch längst nicht mehr um den schreibstil im wow (hektisch beim bosskampf, tippfehler, abkürzungen, denglisch etc) oder um das perfekte schreiben hier im forum, sondern um das eigentliche problem mit der rechtschreibung und dem lese bzw textverständnisses...

aber so leute wie du die sich damit nicht auseinander setzen wollen brauchen wohl irgendetwas das sie posten können und wenn sie irgendetwas nicht verstehen oder ihnen einfach nichts sinnvolles zu dem thema einfällt posten sie halt irgendein dummes bild, so wie du...

vielleicht kannst du dir deine frage nun selbst beantworten...



nerfi schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist ja noch sinnloser als seine Zeit im Buffed-Forum zu verbringen.



ja stimmt und genau solche posts wie deiner sorgen dafür. geh doch gold farmen oder so das is wohl das beste...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. Februar 2009)

Wow, der Thread ist bald ein Jahr alt....


----------



## Serran (16. Februar 2009)

Don schrieb:


> Mich stört es nur sehr selten.
> Was mich aber immer stört, sind die oberlehrerhaften bzw. streberhaften Hinweise auf falsche Rechtschreibung.
> 
> Genauso wie es mich stört, daß im Spiel immer abfällig gemeint ist, wenn jemand als 12-13 jährig bezeichnet wird aber das ist eine andere Sache.
> ...




DAS finde ich ist wirklich interessant und auch wahr.  Ein 67 Seiten Thread wo sich jeder User nur darüber aufregt das viele WoW-Spieler nicht schreiben können. 

Natürlich ist das nervig aber wenn euch das so sehr stört dann spielt halt nicht mit solchen Leuten zusammen und gut ist!
Ist doch schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr das WoW nicht die anspruchsvollste Community hat, ich meine Spielergemeinschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr tut auch alle so als wären alle Jugendlichen die größten Assis , als wären alle Jugendlichen so. Und merkt ihr eigentlich wie viele von euch hier schreiben das dass von den Ausländern kommt? Gehts noch? Als wären die Ausländer Schuld das die Deutschen nicht schreiben können.


----------



## Animos93 (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich find das nicht so schlimm viele fehler entstehen dadurch, dass die leute eifnach zu schnell tippen und nicht darauf achten ob sie sich vertippt habe. bis auf manche extremfälle kann man ja auch meisten entziffern was gemeint ist und solange ist es doch kein problem^^


----------



## Tinuphyl (16. Februar 2009)

Fuer mich ist die Schreibweise eines jeweiligen Spielers der erste Eindruck und wer schreibt wie der letzte Asi, den invite ich erst garnicht. Damit bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren.


----------



## Mitzy (16. Februar 2009)

nerfi schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist ja noch sinnloser als seine Zeit im Buffed-Forum zu verbringen.



Euh, ok- und warum bist du dann hier und schreibst sogar noch?



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Geckom schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Finde dieses Thema schwachsinn jeder sollte so schreiben wie es ihm gefällt ist sein Problem das irgendwer das nicht lesen kann oder nicht versteht mir stört es gar nicht.
> ...



Man, das hast du falsch gemacht... Da fehlt noch das "lol", "rofl", "omg", "omfg", "zomfg", "zomg", "wtf" und so drinnen... Man man man, so weit ist es schon mit dir! Schäme dich!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. Februar 2009)

[attachment=6787:Unbenannt_2.jpg]

mehr muss man zu diesem Thema nicht sagen _*@ TE*_


----------



## Thrainan (16. Februar 2009)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Also ich find das nicht so schlimm viele fehler entstehen dadurch, dass die leute eifnach zu schnell tippen und nicht darauf achten ob sie sich vertippt habe. bis auf manche extremfälle kann man ja auch meisten entziffern was gemeint ist und solange ist es doch kein problem^^


Jap, man muss unterscheiden. das tun viele der hier schreibenden hansel nicht. Wenn ich schnell Tippe, was beim chat ja oft so muss, dann schleichen sich Tippfehler ein. Sowas zu flamen ist natürlich albern, wird aber zu häufig gemacht. 
Was aber auch mir auf die nerven geht sind alda, mowl und pwnd in einer Häufigkeit die wirklich weh tut. Das läuft für mich auch nicht unter dumm, oder Rechtschreibung. meist wissen die Leute ja das mal Alter nicht alda schreibt. Das ist doch eher ne Stilfrage. Naja mein Geschmack ist es nicht, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## SilentHunter87 (16. Februar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> nahezu jeder post hier ist geistreichter als der besagte post von dir, auch die die eigentlich nur gegenargumentieren da die sich wenigstens noch damit beschäftigen...
> 
> dann bist du bestimmt auch der meinung das diskussionsrunden über politik, den klimaschutz oder ähnliche dinge ähnlich sinnlos sind...
> weißt du man muss über probleme sprechen um eine lösung zu finden. keiner erwartet hier mit dieser diskussion die welt zu verändern, aber man darf ja wohl auf gewisse probleme in der gesellschaft hinweisen. es geht hier auch längst nicht mehr um den schreibstil im wow (hektisch beim bosskampf, tippfehler, abkürzungen, denglisch etc) oder um das perfekte schreiben hier im forum, sondern um das eigentliche problem mit der rechtschreibung und dem lese bzw textverständnisses...
> ...



Wow! Jetzt hastes mir aber gegeben! Klar muss man über Probleme sprechen, aber dieses Thema wurde glaub ich schon so oft durchgekaut, dass es schon nichts mehr bringt darüber zu diskutieren. Ich diskutiere auch gerne mal über Politik und so was, aber ich steiger mich da nicht so rein wie du in einen Post wegen Rechtschreibung. So wie du jetzt grade rüber kommst, holst du dir anscheind nur Bestätigung, in dem du andere Posts runtermachst die nicht der gleichen Meinung sind wie du. Und wenn dir (und auch allen anderen) das mit der heutigen Rechtschreibnung nicht gefällt, dann wendet euch doch ans Buffed Team und bittet sie in die Forenregeln mit aufzunehmen, dass jeder Post mit mehr als drei Rechtschreibfehlern gelöscht wird. ....Also SMD....

so far.....


----------



## Draki/Jaba (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich sehe das ganze mit gemischten Gefühlen. Auf der einen Seite ist es sehr traurig, dass die wenigsten noch Wert auf gute Rechtschreibung legen. Auch wenn ich mich in Foren bewege, versuche ich dennoch einen gut verfassten Text für die Nachwelt zu hinterlassen^^

Allerdings muss man hier berücksichtigen, dass WoW kein Spiel für irgendeine gebildete Oberschicht ist, nein, es ist für die Allgemeinheit gedacht, für jeden der Spaß daran findet.
Hier sollte die Herkunft, Alter, Geschlecht etc, absolut keine Rolle spielen. 
Und es gibt leider auch Leute, denen die deutsche Sprache nicht so einfach fällt und deswegen sollte man diese auch nicht diskriminieren.

Solange ich verstehe was gesagt werden sollte, ist es doch absolut okay. Ein fehlendes Satzzeichen sorgt sicher nicht dafür, dass man stundenlang rumrätzeln muss, worum es geht.

Solange man mit dem anderen Spieler gut auskommt und im Spiel zusammen Erfolg hat, sollte der Rest absolut egal sein. Ich mache mir da nichts draus, solange alles freundlich sind. Das ist mir wichtiger als ein gut gebildeter, eingebildeter Schnösel^^


----------



## Nathoth (16. Februar 2009)

[attachment=6788:Unbenannt_2.jpg]


@AoC.Virtus

das ist ja sehr schön gemeint, aber die Fähigkeit solche Texte zu lesen entsteht erst, wenn man die Wörter vorher richtig gelernt hat und in seinem Gehirn eine Struktur entsteht die diese "Wortbilder" vorprägt. Zum Beispiel haben wohl alle ein Problem mit dem Wort "Elingshcen" gehabt. Das liegt daran, das das Wort nicht bei allen Lesern ein gebräuchliches, oft benutzes "vorgeprägtes Wort" ist.
Also so einfach ist das ganze dann doch nicht.


p.s. die Frau ist Linguistin, daher das stümperhafte Halbwissen. Wer mehr Details braucht kann mal unter "Spracherwerb" googlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (16. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Ich habe sicherlich auch keine perfekte Rechtschreibung, aber was man teilweise in den Foren oder im Spiel selber liest, ist wirklich der absolute Wahnsinn. Ich meine klar, im Prinzip zwingt mich keiner dazu es zu lesen, aber wenn es ein öffentliches Forum ist, denke ich schon man könnte sich etwas anstrengen. Oft sind es auch keine Rechtschreibfehler sondern eine Art neumodischer Sprache. Ich bin gerade mal 32 Jahre und von daher denke ich eigentlich, dass ich das auch noch verstehen sollte aber manchmal ist es wirklich zum davon laufen. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele, damit ihr wisst was ich meine:
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist uns (der Politik) bekannt, wir arbeiten seit Jahrzehnten unter Hochdruck an einem höheren Schulniveau. Können wir dir sonst noch bei einer Sache weiter helfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe jetzt aber eine Sache unter deinen Beispielen nicht...

Wenn ich mit DEM Schwert dir die Rübe abhacke, um an DAS Schwert von dir zu gelangen. Dann ist das Gleichgewicht des Rechtschreibung-Universums doch gewahrt oder irre ich mich ;-)


----------



## Serran (16. Februar 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> [attachment=6787:Unbenannt_2.jpg]
> 
> mehr muss man zu diesem Thema nicht sagen _*@ TE*_



Ich konnte das wirklich ohne größere Schwierigkeiten lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach den Text überfliegen das klappt.


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

zinlus thrät!!!!

bls klozn!!!

is dän kain motorater hir dem da tun gönde???


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nervig aber wenn euch das so sehr stört dann spielt halt nicht mit solchen Leuten zusammen und gut ist!
> 
> 
> Ihr tut auch alle so als wären alle Jugendlichen die größten Assis , als wären alle Jugendlichen so. Und merkt ihr eigentlich wie viele von euch hier schreiben das dass von den Ausländern kommt? Gehts noch? Als wären die Ausländer Schuld das die Deutschen nicht schreiben können.



Da merkt man wie aufmerksam hier gelesen wird. da hätte ich mir meinen vorletzten Post echt sparen können in dem ich ganz genau das erklärt hatte was du hier wieder bemängelst. Aber neeeeiiin hauptsache erstmal losflamen ohne mal ein bißchen zu lesen. Kindergarten, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...



SilentHunter87 schrieb:


> Klar muss man über Probleme sprechen, aber dieses Thema wurde glaub ich schon so oft durchgekaut, dass es schon nichts mehr bringt darüber zu diskutieren.
> 
> Ich diskutiere auch gerne mal über Politik und so was, aber ich steiger mich da nicht so rein wie du in einen Post wegen Rechtschreibung.
> So wie du jetzt grade rüber kommst, holst du dir anscheind nur Bestätigung, in dem du andere Posts runtermachst die nicht der gleichen Meinung sind wie du.
> ...



So und zu dir fällt mir langsam auch nicht mehr viel ein...

1. Wenn es nichts bringt zu diskutieren gehörst du genau zu den unmotivierten notorischen Ja-Sagern, die ihren Arsch nicht hochbekommen. Wenn man gar nicht versucht etwas zu ändern, dann kann auch nichts passieren... Niemand glaubt hier mit diesem Post etwas verändern zu können, aber wenn es dir egal ist dann häng dich hier doch einfach nicht rein und erspar uns deine Kommentare. Wieso postest du dann hier?

2. Ich hole mir keine Bestätigung und ich mache auch nicht andere Posts nieder, zumindestens nicht grundlos. Da du ja offiziell sagst dir das alles egal ist und du zu dem Thema keine Meinung hast, da die Diskussion sinnlos ist weil sich ja sowieso nichts ändert dann behalte doch deine Meinung für dich. Genau darüber rege ich mich auf das man hier seitenlange Diskussionen mit Leuten wie dir über den Sinn dieses Themas führen muss, anstatt mit Leuten, die wirklich was zu sagen haben über das Thema an sich zu reden...

Würdest du auf einer Sitzung irgendeiner Partei auch die ganze Zeit dazwischenrufen und stören und eine Diskussion über Politik im allgemeinen anfangen weil du der Meinung bist das sich eh nix ändert?  Ich denke nicht!

3. Wie schon 1000x gesagt geht es hier nicht um das schreiben im Forum, doer sonstwas. Hier wird auch niemand zugeflamed selbst wenn er 1000 Fehler im Text hat, aber so Leute wie du wollen das ja nicht verstehen um weiterhin Grund zum flamen zu haben.

Ist dir mal aufgefallen das man dir sagen kann was man will und du wirklich alle Argumente einfach komplett ignorierst? Das is echt Hamma wie kindisch manche Leute hier sein können : D


----------



## Cerb_Mann (16. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Also wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würd ich sagen wir haben es mit einem OBERFRANKEN zu tun.
Die lassen auch bei allen Wörtern den letzten Buchstaben weg.

mfg


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (16. Februar 2009)

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das Problem mit der Rechtschreibung und deren korrekte Anwendung am Bildungssystem liegt.

Ich berufe mich dabei auf eigene Erfahrungen, unter anderem auf folgende:

Mein Freundeskreis besteht zu 75-80% aus Realschulabgängern. Ich selbst habe Abi und gelernt mit diversen Rechtschreibfehlern umzugehen und diese idR. zu ignorieren. 

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Leute mit Abi im großen und ganzen richtig schreiben.

Danach gehts aber steil bergab. Meine Realschulabgänger-Freunde haben da schon so ihre Problemchen mit selbst einfachen Wörtern wie riechen --> richen etc.

Hauptschule und Sonderschule hat dann sogar schon Probleme mit dem Einsatz von V und F da wird aus dem Wort viel ein fiel oder ganz schlimm ein "fil".

Mit Ausländern kann man das so nicht pauschal gleichsetzen. Habe ich doch genug gebildete Immigranten in meiner Schulzeit erlebt. Der Ausländer-Anteil ist natürlich in Schulen mit niedrigerem Bildungsgrad höher, wobei diese zu einem Großteil in diese Verhältnisse geboren wurden. 

Der Wille zur Rechtschreibung ist in meinen Augen schon noch vorhanden, nur eben die Voraussetzungen zum erlernen dieser Fähigkeiten mehr als marode.

Mein Vorschlag: Strengere Disziplin in Sonder-, Haupt- und Realschule fordern und fördern. Dann klappts auch wieder mit der Rechtschreibung. Aber solange sich jemand dafür begeistert, aber aufgrund des Unterrichts (Lehrer selbst zu blöd oder die Klasse stört den Unterricht, so dass Bildungslücken entstehen) nicht weiter kommt, sehe ich schwarz für diese Problematik.

Und weil immer alle meinen: Der kleine Kevin / Mehmet / Rüsdi / Gülcan / Tim / Heinz / Hans darf doch nicht mehr geprügelt werden und so weiter... Das meine ich sicherlich nicht mit Disziplin fordern und fördern. Man kann auch auf Umwege die Eltern zu einer guten Erziehung führen (welche Voraussetzung für die Bildung ist) Zum Beispiel könnte man Geldstrafen für Fehlverhalten der Kinder an die Eltern verhängen. Was glaubt ihr, wie schnell man in Deutschland eine ruhige Klasse hat in der sich optimal lernen lässt.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2009)

Naja das Problem ist nur das die Klassen heutzutage in den meißten Fällen wegen der Anzahl der  einzelnen Schüler hoffnungslos überfüllt sind...

Zudem mangelt es an Lehrpersonal, zumindestens an qualifiziertem. Und ganz ehrlich, ich kann verstehen das keiner diesen Job machen will. Ich möchte heutzutage auch kein Lehrer mehr sein, bei diesen Verhältnissen die zurzeit herrschen...


----------



## Serran (16. Februar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Da merkt man wie aufmerksam hier gelesen wird. da hätte ich mir meinen vorletzten Post echt sparen können in dem ich ganz genau das erklärt hatte was du hier wieder bemängelst. Aber neeeeiiin hauptsache erstmal losflamen ohne mal ein bißchen zu lesen. Kindergarten, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du denkst wirklich das mit diesem Thread irgendwas bewirkt wird? Du glaubst man löst so Probleme?  

68 Seiten beschwert sich jeder über die Rechtschreibung aber noch kein Lösungsvorschlag... Und es ist auch keine Lösung in Sicht... Wenn du glaubst so löst man Probleme dann bist du auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Nekramcruun (16. Februar 2009)

Dagash schrieb:


> Mhhh, also ich für meinen Teil bin Legasteniker.
> 
> Das heisst, dass ich arge Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung habe (ich bin 27 und geb. deutscher) Ich bemühe mich wirklich, aber immer geht halt nicht.
> 
> ...


 das ist ja das erschreckende.DU bist legastheniker aber schreibst viel besser als andere die nicht legastheniker sind.das ist doch etwas seltsam.also nicht falsch verstehen das ist als kompliment an dich gedacht und als kleiner denkanstoss für andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprite13 (16. Februar 2009)

Ein großteil davon ist Chat-Sprache die es in jedem erdenklichem chat gibt. Und ein paar "Wow-Fachbegriffe" sollte man einfach abkürzen. Mich wundert das viele nicht verstehen das ihre Kinder auch "cool" seien wollen. Ich meine wie ihr damals alles getan habt um "cool" zu sein, machen wir Kinder/Jugendliche das heutzutage auch. Das ist einfach Entwicklung.


----------



## roflmaniac (16. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Wenigstens sehe ich das nicht alleine so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da bin ich andere Meinung. Ich bin selber erst 15 ,aber achte eigentlich schon auf Rechtschreibung. Sicher ,einige sagen jetzt ,das wäre eine Ausnahme unter vielen. Doch das stimmt ganz und gar nicht. Ich bin eher der Meinung ,dass (manche) Jungendlichen lediglich zu blöd oder zu faul sind ,auf Rechtschreibung zu achten.
In dem Sinne
Roflmaniac AkA Sulfurion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychopatrix (16. Februar 2009)

Centerman schrieb:


> Was auch ganz beliebt an Stelle von z.B. "das Schwert" wird geschrieben "dem Schwert"



Nun ja .. du scheinst ja auch nicht all zu gut zu sein ^^

würde es den nicht z.B. richtig heissen

"die Verzauberung auf dem Schwert" ?

wenn du klugscheissen willst tu es in deiner Schule ;-) aber wenn dan auch ohne dünnpfiff.


----------



## deathpala (16. Februar 2009)

Ihr deutschen Leute kennt eure Sprache teilweise nicht, bzw. euer Schreiben ist ab und zu der letzte Dreck. Ich bin eigentlich dafür für Abk. solange man es noch lesen kann, aber "shice" geht nicht mehr.

Selbst ich als 15 Jähriger kann besser schreiben, auch wenn ich nur eine 4,5 Note in Deutsch habe.

Ps: Schweizer ftw.


----------



## EvilStorm (16. Februar 2009)

deathpala schrieb:


> Ihr deutschen Leute kennt eure Sprache teilweise nicht, bzw. euer Schreiben ist ab und zu der letzte Dreck. Ich bin eigentlich dafür für Abk. solange man es noch lesen kann, aber "shice" geht nicht mehr.
> 
> Selbst ich als 15 Jähriger kann besser schreiben, auch wenn ich nur eine 4,5 Note in Deutsch habe.
> 
> Ps: Schweizer ftw.



Aja.. o.O
Ich schmunzel mal ein bisschen, bei Leuten die probieren mit dem 10 Finger System zu schreiben, aber es nicht können.
Ich für meinen Teil bin erst 17 Jahre jung und bin auch nicht der beste in Deutsch... Aber ich will es auf jedenfall für andere leserlich machen, damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt. Ich denke mal genau DAS ist dass Prinzip von der Rechtschreibung. Damit man einander auch versteht!
Ich glaube ich bin ein bisschen vom Thema abgewichen.. *hust*

@ Psychopatrix:
Es kommt ja auch drauf an, wie der Satzaufbau ist.
''Könntest du mir bitte noch 110 AP auf DAS Schwert verzaubern?''
oder doch lieber
''Was hast du für eine Verzauberung auf DEM Schwert?''

LG Evil

Ps: Jaahh Schweizer ftw!! xD
Pss: Deutsche Sprache ganz neu! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOzOzsbGaX0...feature=related


----------



## Der KC (16. Februar 2009)

" ok die feierwoll is bei meinemn fader aufm server und is i-wie doof für mich zu erreichen
aber des kanns nich sein eigentlich "


Passt doch zum Thema oder ? ^^ Habe ich gerade hier in einem anderen Thread gefunden.


----------



## SilentHunter87 (16. Februar 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> Du denkst wirklich das mit diesem Thread irgendwas bewirkt wird? Du glaubst man löst so Probleme?
> 
> 68 Seiten beschwert sich jeder über die Rechtschreibung aber noch kein Lösungsvorschlag... Und es ist auch keine Lösung in Sicht... Wenn du glaubst so löst man Probleme dann bist du auf dem Holzweg.



/sign

Aber lass den Öko ma machen. Unser kleiner Weltverbesserer! Wenns dich doch gibt, warum hat Deutschland noch so hohe Schulden? Warum ist unsere Politik so im Arsch? Warum überhaupt ist Merkel Kanzlerin geworden? Also laber nicht nur sondern beweis es uns auch! Erst die Klappe aufreissen udn selber nichts zu stande bringen!


----------



## SixNight (16. Februar 2009)

Grade gestern hätte ich bei der Rechtschreibung im /trade chat schreien können 

Heiler sucht Abbeid !!!! 

Aber man kann leider nichts dagegen tun :/


----------



## EvilStorm (16. Februar 2009)

SilentHunter87 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Aber lass den Öko ma machen. Unser kleiner Weltverbesserer! Wenns dich doch gibt, warum hat Deutschland noch so hohe Schulden? Warum ist unsere Politik so im Arsch? Warum überhaupt ist Merkel Kanzlerin geworden? Also laber nicht nur sondern beweis es uns auch! Erst die Klappe aufreissen udn selber nichts zu stande bringen!



Meinst du nicht, dass du das auch zu dir sagen kannst?
Ich meine..
-Du machst auch nur die Klappe auf und das ohne konstruktive Kritik, die auch zum Thema passt!
-Du machst denn TE auch noch blöd an. Gehört sich das? Ich denke mal eher weniger.

Punkt 1 kann ich auch zu mir sagen... das kann sich eigentlich jeder sagen.
Zuerst die eigenen Fehler an sich suchen, als zuerst die Fehler an andern zu finden.


----------



## SilentHunter87 (16. Februar 2009)

Zeig mir pls wo ich den TE dumm an mache?
Mein Kritik zum Thema hab ich schon 2 Seiten vorher geäussert. Ich halte nämlich nicht sehr viel davon, wegen ein bisschen Rechtschreibung gleich rumzuflamen. Wenn es einem nicht passt wie die WoW-Community schreibt dann kann er sich ja ne Comm suchen in der die Rechtschreibung noch geachtet wird.


----------



## Erynberia (16. Februar 2009)

*kopf schüttel*

In anderen Communities ist es auch nicht besser, soviel dazu.


----------



## Turismo (16. Februar 2009)

Wie sich jetzt alle in diesem Beitrag "anstrengen" die Wörter richtig zu schreiben....
Ich persönlich finde diesen Beitrag einfach nur lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (16. Februar 2009)

soul6 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe keiner glaubt hier, dass Aufgrund der Kritik auch nur ein einziger ein Buch zur Hand nimmt.



Ich seh das alles hier nich als Kritik.

Denn ein echt vernünftigen Grund, warum man in WoW die mangelnde deutsche Rechtschreibung "kritisiert", hab ich echt noch nicht entdeckt. Und das verlang ich von ner echten Kritik: Sinnigkeit. Vernünftige Begründungen, über die es sich lohnt nachzudenken.

Und ich denk bestimmt nich nach wenn mich einer als was auch immer niedermacht, nur weil ich nich seiner Meinung bin. Ich weiss warum ich meine Meinung habe, und wenn mein Gegenüber das nich akzeptiert, wenn er also mich nicht akzepiert, was nicht heisst das er meine Meinung akzeptieren muss, aber wenn er mich nicht akzepiert, halte ich auch seine Meinung nicht für nachdenkenswert, egal wie richtig sie auch sein mag.

Wir alle sind Menschen und haben unsere Gründe, warum wir so sind wie wir sind. Wer das nich akzeptiert, akzeptiert den Menschen schlechthin nicht mehr. Und das will ich gar nicht tolerieren.


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2009)

Leider wurde mein zarter Hinweis bzgl. gegenseitiger Angriffe nicht berücksichtigt - Darum: Thread zu.


----------

